#ubuntu-si 2010-12-27
<Sky[x]> http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l6udyzyU3X1qc7gc8o1_500.jpg
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<napsy> uh the pain :)
<napsy> Sky[x]: kje bos za novo leto
<Sky[x]> ej nv :>
<napsy> aja
<Sky[x]> doma vrjetn
<Sky[x]> kva ti ?
<napsy> aja
<napsy> v lj
<bogdanov> napsy
<bogdanov> kej u lj
<bogdanov> zurka
<napsy> neki se menimo :)
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> kiberpipo
<bogdanov> najam
<bogdanov> pa  zurka
<bogdanov> :>
<napsy> lol
<napsy> sicer ideja ni slaba
<napsy> sam mam studenta for free :)
<bogdanov> heeh :))
<Sky[x]> hehe
<upd> :)
<upd> kako nj naredim da bo najprej črna barva pol pa bela brez if stavka
<CrazyLemon> napsy pong
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja že downloadam :>
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan zaradi encodinga
<bogdanov> jaoooooooooooooooooooooo
<bogdanov> BASKET NULA
<bogdanov> sfukal
<bogdanov> :S
<Sky-mobile> lp
<bogdanov> re
<upd> Å¡ta ima
<bogdanov> sta ima
<upd> sve ima :)
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> se dela
<bogdanov> odoh na spavanje
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Sky[x]> promo koda 'MIMOVRSTETVITA' (brez narekovajev) = free dostava do konca leta 2010. boo-ya! :)
<Grega> VIP = free dostava celo leto. boo-ya! :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> men itak eden k gre vsak dan na šiht na jesenice prnese kar naročim ponavad :)
<Grega> pizda ej
<Sky[x]> grega a si vidu ?
<Grega> ravno te en poklice po telefonu "ja.. xy vas je priporocal, baje imate full dobre storitve.."
<Sky[x]> aja kle nism dal linka Å¡e :D res fun
<Grega> "ja ja, kr registrirajte se"
<Grega> pa pogledas, pa server crkne
<Grega> !!!!!
<Sky[x]> :>
<Sky[x]> http://yfrog.com/h74y3gj
<Pepelka> Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/h74y3gj  - Shared by Zap42
<Grega> in?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] adem: BackTrack Linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4349/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> New wifi Feature at #27c3 synchonized osx kernel Crashes \o/
<hrga> kero verzijo osx kernela mas?
<Grega> aaaaaaaaaaaahhh, fuckkkk meeee
<bogdanov> haha
<Grega> nniiiiiiiiiiiiccccccc nee delaaaaaaaaaaa
<Grega> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Sky[x]> baje da je tole fake slikca :D
<Sky[x]> mislm nv no dvomim da je fake :D
<sasa84> Sky[x], ljubavi :P
<sasa84> a je kdo tukej inštaliru unity prek program. središča na desktop ?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lol čez noč sm pustu seedat
<uni4dfx> 110GB je uploadal lol
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> problem MPAA? :D
<bogdanov> haha
<ups> ho :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a topgear al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> js sm nasedal 131
<CrazyLemon> naseedal*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobro jutro ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro!
<CrazyLemon> in res je bilo dobro!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> spal sem kot že dolgo ne!
<sasa84> spal kot zaklan :D
<CrazyLemon> tako nekako ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: BackTrack Linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4349/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon 131 česa
<CrazyLemon> mb :p
<uni4dfx> lol
<CrazyLemon> si gledal TG?
<CrazyLemon> je cool'
<ups> omfg, pa res backtrack je ubuntu xD
<Sky[x]> a ni slackware al kva že
<Sky[x]> ?
<ups> 23 Nov 2010 ... BackTrack is an Ubuntu-based distribution with a collection of security and forensics tools.
<ups> nazadnje ko sm ga uporabljal je bil gentoo
<bogdanov> a ma kdo ksn tak napajalnik http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_T16qy-zjNzw/S_z-LfRcwkI/AAAAAAAAAKA/_YxUQb6FZAo/s1600/alim+p-IV.jpg ?? :))
<Grega> au, danasnji dan pa je popoln fail
<upd> zakaj
<Sky[x]> http://hackaday.com/2010/12/25/a-hackers-marginal-security-helps-return-stolen-computer/
<Pepelka> A hacker&#8217;s marginal security helps return stolen computer  - Hack a Day
<Sky[x]> donw fuck with hacker's machine :D
<Sky[x]> dont*
<CrazyLemon> the baby stig was born!
<CrazyLemon> :DDD
<upd> kam uploadate .zip fajle ?
<Sky[x]> nikamor :D
<upd> ok
<Sky[x]> eden prodaja rablenga če kerga zanima
<Sky[x]> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750118428/prenosnik-hp-elitebook-6930p-24ghz-gb995ea#pictures
<Pepelka> Prenosnik HP EliteBook 6930p 2,4GHz (GB995EA) - mimovrste=)
<hrga> a ma kdo podobne probleme kot jst, da bootanje diska z enga IDE kontrolerja traja minuto (se preden se zacne nalagat OS), medtem ko disk na drugem IDE kontrolerju boota normalno??
<hrga> IDE kontroler = IDE kabel
<St4cn1r> imam tezavo, pa me zanima ce je kdo tukaj da bi mi jo pomagal resiti
<St4cn1r> anyone?
<Sky[x]> nebonga kle
<Sky[x]> noben ne zna rešt
<Sky[x]> nobenga ne bo kle
<Sky[x]> to morš vedno tko razmišlat :)
<upd> St4cn1r ti kr uprašej
<St4cn1r> no alora imam problem z nastavljanjem hostname na mojem ubuntu server-ju
<St4cn1r> v /etc/hostname imam zapisano 192.168.1.12 klara
<St4cn1r> ter v /etc/hosts imam zapisano 127.0.0.1 localhost klara
<St4cn1r> vendar mi se vedno izpise uname -a
<St4cn1r> Linux (none) 2.6.32....
<St4cn1r> in tudi v omrezji na drugem racunalniku ima tisti ubuntu server ime (none)
<upd> sudo hostname blabla
<St4cn1r> resil problem
<St4cn1r> :)
<St4cn1r> v /etc/hostname je potreben samo hostname ne pa tudi ip
<St4cn1r> in potem stvar deluje
<St4cn1r> hvala useen
<upd> ja no sej to se mislil...
<Grega> jaaaaaaa jaaaaaa
<sasa84> mhmmmmm
<Grega> mmmmmmm?
<sasa84> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Grega> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> bbbbbbbbbbbb
<zdobersek> znjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<sasa84> Å¡nof Å¡nof
<zdobersek> vuf vuf
<zdobersek> ali, kot se spomnim bistrega dela prevajalca ene knjige iz zbirke 5 prijateljev, 'vau vau'.
<zdobersek> WTF TE FPRASAM
<upd> upd: a
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<zdobersek> tole ful ni kul
<CrazyLemon> word
<zdobersek> ah ja
<uni4dfx> u shit nism Å¡e gledu topgeara
<uni4dfx> f me
<zdobersek> u famous?
<gapi__> včasih se sprašujem na čim ste folk tuki
<gapi__> kofeinu nikotinu heroinu ??
<gapi__> teinu
<Grega> lsd, osebno
<zdobersek> guarana
<zdobersek> halo
<Grega> halo, koga sem dobil?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx TG je kr ok :D
<CrazyLemon> največje presenečenje je na koncu :D
<bogdanov> arsenal
<bogdanov> to crveni
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sm pogledu :D
<sasa84> nč fantje moji, grem pančat
<Grega> nc fantje moji, grem pancat
<Grega> ;)
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> haha grega ratov k saša
<Sky[x]> fantje moji grem pačat je napisal :D
<Sky[x]> pancat* :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> delije sever!
<CrazyLemon> sax!
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> torcida boy
<bogdanov> pst
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma kaka torcida kaj je teb
<bogdanov> hahah kvas trd
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma mehk k pussy sm
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> to vem
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy mors 1x z mano
<bogdanov> na marakano
<bogdanov> na derbi
<bogdanov> da vids uzdusje
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> da vidim napol prazn stadion a? :))
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> na balkanu
<bogdanov> najbol nardijo delije vzdusje
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-28
<napsy> cer
<Neo--> dan
<gapi> Kaj Å¡e ste gor
<Neo--> ne :)
<gapi> a kdo pozna  kej podobnga kot so ebox pa clearos
<napsy> a-a
<gapi> clearos je bivši clarkconnect
<CrazyLemon> tale clarkconnect mi znano zveni
<CrazyLemon> a ni to nek fw al neki takega?
<gapi> router server
<gapi> ja
<gapi> klinc k noben ima defalt podpore  za ipv6
<gapi> default
<CrazyLemon> !google clearos ipv6 support
<Pepelka> IPv6 questions - ClearFoundation http://www.clearfoundation.com/component/option,com_kunena/Itemid,232/catid,28/func,view/id,4405/
<Sky[x]> clarkconnect sem jst uporablov
<Sky[x]> res fun :D
<Sky[x]> poklikaš pa dela
<Sky[x]> pa za vse maš GUI
<Sky[x]> pa Å¡e lep je :)
<gapi> clarkconnecta ni več
<gapi> clearos je zdej
<gapi> ebox je pa ubuntu based router server
<CrazyLemon> sj vsi so več ali manj linux based
<CrazyLemon> tko da inštaliraš gor tist radvd al kaj je že za ipv6 in je to to
<gapi> ubistvu je to zenta
<gapi> zental
<gapi> ja kaj pa firewall
<gapi> nism ravno domač tuki
<CrazyLemon> jah..sj obstaja g/w/ui za fw ane..obstaja pa tudi dost iptables tutorialov :)
<gapi> če sm pa len
<CrazyLemon> če ti se da ubadat z clearos/ebox pol se lahk tudi s tem :D
<gapi> trenutno mam arno-iptables-firewalll script ki mi dela.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Rusija s Putinom korak bližje GNU/Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4650/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> lol lih sm bral tole
<uni4dfx> http://opendotdotdot.blogspot.com/2010/12/putin-orders-russian-move-to-gnulinux.html
<Pepelka> open...: Putin Orders Russian Move to GNU/Linux
<CrazyLemon> ja..js tudi :D
<CrazyLemon> sam je kr star načrt
<CrazyLemon> kako to da se je komaj zdj zvedlo
<CrazyLemon> tale internetz ratal počasn vir informacij :D
<napsy> ne uporablajo twitter :)
<CrazyLemon> sj niti js ga ne
<CrazyLemon> pa sm zvedu :D
<napsy> lol tale lowk3y ka spama na twitteju :D
<CrazyLemon> pravi twitteras :D
<napsy> v 4 urah ene 20 twittov napisu
<uni4dfx> amerikanci bojo čist butthurt spet
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> n8
<napsy> ajde
<upd> alo
<napsy> lp
<upd> a je se kej podobnega k vlc
<upd> k se mi kr sesuje ta drek
<napsy> mplayer/totem
<napsy> mi trenutno padeta na pamet
<upd> bom totem probal un mplayer mi pa tud za vsak video nabije errorje na socketu
<upd> aha se gstream ugly more namestit
<napsy> ja
<upd> kaj pa pol vse fajle zberem
<upd> al kako
<napsy> um
<napsy> pac gstreamer good/bad/ugly
<napsy> plugine
<bogdanov> fak
<bogdanov> white men cant jump
<bogdanov> oldschool
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kva se dela folk
<upd> napsy: VIDEO_TS k je vec fajlov notri
<upd> to sm mislu
<napsy> upd: hm to bi skor blo najbolje da naredit ISO fajl pa ga predvajas
<upd> iso wtf ? :)
<upd> zakaj ce u vlc das odpri mapo
<upd> a ne zna to noben drug predvajalnik
<upd> ha prislo je do napake ja
<upd> men je tud prislo sam ne vem kaj
<napsy> cak
<napsy> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/mplayer-play-dvds-stored-on-harddisk-225311/#post1148561
<Pepelka> mplayer - play dvd's stored on harddisk
<upd> mplayer -dvd-device /media/ROBERT16/Arn.The.Knight.Templar.2007.CUSTOM.SLOSUB.NTSC.DVDR-BLiNK/ dvd://1 -slang sl -fs
<upd> no tkole ce bo se kdo imel problem z vlcjem
<upd> adijo
<gapi> oj Å¡e kdo tuki
<gapi> kako nardim da bo v konzoli kasična vga resolucija
<gapi> grub je porihtan do te mere da do sredine bootanja je tko da je 640x480  pol k pa gre v grafični način pa preklop na  višjo resolucijo
<gapi> ker vga=ask ne zagrabi da bi probov kero resolucijo si lahko omislim da bo ugodna za delo
<gapi> v grafičnem načinu je ql resolucija jest hočm samo v terminalu da je 640x480
<gapi> ali vsaj 800x600
<bogdanov> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=change+boot+resolution
<bogdanov> :)
<Pepelka> HOWTO: Change bootup resolution - Ubuntu Forums
<gapi> evo da probam kaj rata
<uni4dfx_> še kdo živ
<gapi> tkpo na pol ja
<gapi> bogdanov al sm glup ili tup  men ne rata
<gapi> vga=  v grub2 ne dela
<gapi> !google gfxload
<Pepelka> Linux Hotplugging http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net/
<gapi> 1man gfxload
<gapi> jao
<gapi> !google gfxpayload
<Pepelka> Debian User Forums • View topic - Grub2 and framebuffer http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&amp;t=41881
<gapi> nočko
<gapi> kaj nardi apt-get moo
<upd> !translate auto en voziti
<Pepelka> drive
<upd> !translate en sl track
<Pepelka> skladbo
<upd> !translate en sl car track
<Pepelka> avto skladbo
<angelcek> kaj vsi spite?:)
<upd> nee
 * angelcek slaps upd
<upd> a
<angelcek> kaj dogaja
<upd>  For example, in curves the road should tilt and for loopings you need the up vectors pointing to the center of the loop and not just upward.
<upd> dogaja full
<upd> prebral 400 strani o programiranju igric
<angelcek> lol
<upd> od 8h že to berem
<angelcek> bos naredu svojo
<upd> fuck it :)
<upd> ma sj sm že ene 4 spisal
<upd> sicer pa ja delam zdej cesto
<upd> paj zajeban k ps :)
<upd> no usaj bl zanimivo je k programe pisat :)
<upd> pol pa Å¡e te fore
<upd> The track almost looks like a road thanks to the red up vectors and the green tangent vectors.
<upd> pa črnobelo skeniran pdf
<angelcek> lol
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> in kaj ti je treba tega?
<upd> jah ušeč mi je :)
<angelcek> pol pa cool
<angelcek> jutr pa novi sad via novi sad
<angelcek> :D
<upd> aja zakon jest bi tud Å¡el
<angelcek> mah sej pomoje bo spet prevec
<angelcek> :)
<upd> hah
<angelcek> vasr vaga spet
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> ti si ze biu dol
<angelcek> ?
<upd> ne
<angelcek> uprasanje je kok cm dnarja uzet sabo
<angelcek> :D
<upd> 200€ je čist dost :)
<angelcek> 4dni gremo
<upd> pol pa 400 :D
<angelcek> no sej kle nekje sm racunu
<angelcek> 600
<upd> za 6 dni na morju cro, 250€ sm zapravu
<upd> pa 100 je slo sam k sm picke castiv
<angelcek> mah jst ponavad kokr sabo uzamem zapijem vse
<upd> sej to :)
<angelcek> ma bomo vidli
<angelcek> pomoje bo dost
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> to je skor dve nihove place
<upd> haha
<angelcek> a ni?
<angelcek> policaj ma 250eu dol
<upd> ja, smesno pa zalostno
<angelcek> 350*
<upd> jap
<angelcek> pol ves da ma en k tam zelenjavo prodaja se majn
<upd> ija, ti raj glej da boš mel to dobr spravlen
<upd> prej ti bojo ukradli k bos pa zapravu
<angelcek> sej ne bom vsega sabo nosu
<upd> mja tko v sobi more bit tud skrito
<upd> mislem odvisno od hotela ane :)
<angelcek> ni hotel
<angelcek> stanovanje mamo dol
<angelcek> :)
<upd> aja pol pa ni panike
<angelcek> sej sm studeru da bi kr pistolo sabo uzeu:D
<angelcek> sam nimam priglasitve:)
<angelcek> enrkat sm ze meu probleme na meji:D k ni bla municija popisana:)
<upd> ma kaj ti bo to
<upd> sabo ne boš nosu skoz
<upd> u hiši pa itaq ni problemov ponavad
<angelcek> ah sej se hecam:)
<upd> no sej ne vem no lohk da tud s pištolami dol letajo okol :D
<angelcek> moj odnos z orozjem je itag samo na tarco
<upd> heh :)
<angelcek> zanc sm gledu barretto 92FS
<angelcek> povabljiva
<angelcek> :D
<upd> !google barretta 92FS
<Pepelka> Beretta M 92 - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beretta_M_92
<angelcek> FS
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> mal je majnsa od te
<upd> nice
<angelcek> dobr je pri tej k ma se fixno cev
<upd> :)
<upd> lohk ti to kej zrihtaš ?
<upd> jest tud eno hočem
<upd> sam ne vem kera je hah
<angelcek> ja lahko ce mas dovoljenje
<upd> ma sm mislu tko na črno
<angelcek> ne to pa ne
<angelcek> http://guns4u.info/?cat=12
<angelcek> 7000eu
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> ta je pa ze k DG
<angelcek> se cev premika
<angelcek> ma sej ves kok je z tem crnim orozjem...
<angelcek> kazen je majnsa kokr pa ce gres papirje delat
<angelcek> (dokler gre za navadno orozje)
<angelcek> ce je pa vojasko orozje pa ni vec prekrsek ampak kaznivo dejanje
<angelcek> te pa tud zaprejo lahko
<angelcek> TT je npr vojasko orozje
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> k mas sumljivo municijo
<angelcek> 7.62
<angelcek> ce se ne motm
<upd> aja :D
<upd> evo lej to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBGWk_qm-z4&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Solitary Man - Atlantis in CSI-style
<upd> 2:25 dj
<upd> http://www.imfdb.org/images/thumb/2/2a/SGA21911c.jpg/500px-SGA21911c.jpg
<upd> hah te so mi hude jaoo :)
<angelcek> to je zastava
<upd> xD
<angelcek> m57 TT
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> http://guns4u.info/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/tt_1.jpg
<upd> pa res lol
<upd> huda je uglavnem
<upd> že zto k se tko lepo svet :D
<angelcek> odlicna je
<angelcek> sm ze strelu
<angelcek> :)
<upd> aja dobr se ti spoznaš na tole :D
<upd> a se da to dobit
<upd> al so že stare
<angelcek> to dobis za 500eu
<angelcek> crni trg
<angelcek> to je yugo
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> dol gres dobis tega ko dru
<angelcek> ne vem ce je kromirana
<upd> super :D ija vidim ne vem kako so u filmu glih to uporabil
<angelcek> ker je gangster gun
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> to majo siptarji po lj
<upd> heh :D
<upd> morm se mal u fužinah pozanimat
<angelcek> moj najljubsi je itag HK
<angelcek> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Rusija s Putinom korak bližje GNU/Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4650/new/posts/
<upd> :D
<upd> nč dost spat grem
<upd> ayde
<roxxxx> oj
<roxxxx> Cl si tu?
<andrejz> @roxxxx: Cl ne vstaja pred 12 ;)
<roxxxx>  hah ok thnaks
<napsy> hm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Rusija s Putinom korak bližje GNU/Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4650/new/posts/
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/E-druzba/Putin-podpisal-ukaz-za-prehod-Rusije-na-Linux.html
<Pepelka> Putin podpisal ukaz za prehod Rusije na Linux | E-družba  | E-svet
<Sky[x]> jp
<napsy> 2:)
<miha> :D
<napsy> Putin's the man with the masterplan
<miha> http://www.delo.si/clanek/134361
<Pepelka> »Božiček« oropal lokal v Zidanem Mostu
<napsy> heh
<napsy> denar je pol ziher revnim razdeval :)
<miha> ja, zihr
<napsy> ziher :)
<CrazyLemon> <miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/E-druzba/Putin-podpisal-ukaz-za-prehod-Rusije-na-Linux.html
<Pepelka> Putin podpisal ukaz za prehod Rusije na Linux | E-družba  | E-svet
<CrazyLemon> da te ni sram
<CrazyLemon> js sm se tok potrudu da napišem to novico ti jo pa prebereš na enaa.com
<Sky[x]> lol
<miha> CrazyLemon: lol
<Sky-mobile> lp
<CrazyLemon> miha nč lol!
<CrazyLemon> žalostno je!
<miha> priznam da res
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> jst si zapiske popravlam za matematko pa diskretne
<Sky[x]> to je kriv Å¡trom ker ga je zmankal in pol sem se spravu zapiske urejat
<Sky[x]> pa učit :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> pravilno!
<bogdanov> jst pa sestavlam listk za stavt
<bogdanov> haha
<uni4dfx> kdo je 4chan dosu lol
<Sky[x]> nv
<Sky[x]> sem pa slišov da ma dos ja :D
<uni4dfx> na /. je nekdo dobro idejo dal
<uni4dfx> moot bi mogu DNS A record naštelat na amazon.com :D
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/3450026323/moski-brivnik-philips-hq-7380#pictures
<Pepelka> Moški brivnik Philips HQ 7380 - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> kup kdo novga za 50eu
<bogdanov> brez embalaze ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> s par kocinami :)
<miha> http://www.siol.net/svet/novice/2010/12/crna_gora_nova_vlada.aspx ti luksici so pa povsod
<Pepelka> Lukšić napovedal nadaljevanje po poti Đukanovićeve vlade - SiOL.net
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Rusija s Putinom korak bližje GNU/Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4650/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kubanc
<CrazyLemon> a ti dela zdj mms?
<CrazyLemon> če ne dela lahk tole probaš http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=905&p=2#p18728
<Pepelka> Galaxy S + MMS problem - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si
<bogdanov> ovo je balkan!
<Grega> mamile!
<miha> mmm ce bi vedu kak je fajn 4gb ram, bi ze prej narocu ...
<miha> kr vse hitr preklapla :D
<miha> cel 5 MB swapa uporabla :D
<Grega> miha: te zanima, da bi naredil isto program, ki se ga naredil za magento tudi za opencart?
<Grega> isti*
<miha> bos ti to kodiral? :)
<Grega> TI!
<miha> a spet jst? ce pa ti boljs kodiras :)
<Grega> ne jebat zdaj, nisem jaz kriv, da si zgubil.. :>
<miha> :D
<Grega> slika se kr caka..
<miha> bo se pocakala...
<Grega> vem
<kubanc> folk, ce mas na LCD ekranu samo rdeco sliko, potem je vrjetno kriv inverter ali pa slab kabel med maticno in inverterjem?
<bogdanov> ja
<kubanc> samo spare parts za tole je pa pomoje zajebano dobit..
<kubanc> ker zdele sm se en HP prenosnik odprl, pa ma cist drgacen kabel iz inverterja do maticne plosce :S :S
<kubanc> fucking HP....
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12022236
<Pepelka> BBC News - The future is fidgetal
<miha> kubanc: bolha? :)
<uni4dfx> Radeon HD 6950 se da odklent na 6970
<uni4dfx> škoda da že 6950 ne dobiš pod 300€
<bogdanov> gtx 470 rox
<bogdanov> ;)
<uni4dfx> ma za linuxa itak
<uni4dfx> jebeš ati
<bogdanov> cebijo
<bogdanov> v uk narocu alpa us
<bogdanov> sam kok te pride pol carina
<bogdanov> se nesplaca
<uni4dfx> iz UK načeloma ni carine, ne?
<bogdanov> sj bo cnej sam pol k bo cnej bo pa ze stara roba
<bogdanov> aja?
<bogdanov> aja no ja
<bogdanov> as na ebayu kej gledu
<uni4dfx> mimokrste
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> mah uk je tud 230
<bogdanov> funtov
<uni4dfx> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2630086833/q=6950/graficna-kartica-ati-powercolor-hd6950-2gb-gddr5-pci-e
<Pepelka> Grafična kartica ATI Powercolor HD6950, 2GB GDDR5, PCI-E - mimovrste=)
<uni4dfx> 312€, bolno
<bogdanov> kva pa ksna gtx 460
<bogdanov> a hocs prov ati
<uni4dfx> ma raj bi GTX mel
<uni4dfx> ampak je še draži kokr vem
<uni4dfx> ATI je vsaj pocen
<bogdanov> jah odvisn
<bogdanov> kasn rang
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> price per fps
<uni4dfx> ATI čist zmaga
<bogdanov> cene pa gtx 580
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> sam 470
<bogdanov> bi mogu dobit za ene 270
<uni4dfx> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2630069834/graficna-kartica-pny-quadro-fx-5800-4-gb-pci-e
<Pepelka> Grafična kartica PNY Quadro FX 5800, 4 GB, PCI-E - mimovrste=)
<uni4dfx> mother of god
<bogdanov> haha
<Grega> aaahahaha, umrl bom :) zacetek californication s04e02
<Grega> wtf, kaki konec je to, to sploh ni koneccc
<Grega> grrr
<upd> tud jest tko mislem
<upd> !prevedi en sl solitary
<Pepelka> samotno
<upd> !google novoletna zabava za samske
<Pepelka> E-Trgovci - Rodić RM k.d. http://trgovci.salomon.si/rodic/21
<upd> iii
<upd> 70-letna, iz Zagorja, 156/69, išče prijatelja do 70 let, ki rad pleše...
<upd> 0,00 €
<upd> yeaaa
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> lej to
<upd> Dekleta iz Ukrajine, iščejo moške, s katerimi bi se poročile ali imele resno zvezo.Na voljo je več kot 1000 postavnih, izobraženih deklet.
<upd> navalimooo
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> res
<upd> lohk bi usaj napisal deklera iz ukrajine, ki bi rade živele v sloveniji
<upd> d0h :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ja djva
<bogdanov> bojo delale za naja
<bogdanov> usaka 100eu na fuk
<bogdanov> pabo
<upd> ja 100€ nama dajo
<upd> pa 1000€ za poroko
<upd> pa jih tkoj 100 uženim
<upd> Tel.:031*22-11-96; dj poklič
<bogdanov> ok
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> hari mata hari
<bogdanov> u lj
<bogdanov> jetako?
<upd> hm nebi vedu
<bogdanov> na presernovmu trgu
<bogdanov> poje
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> aja xD
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> a boš šel ?
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> nene tamau pa zena sla
<bogdanov> haa
<upd> aja :)
<bogdanov> jaja :)
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> svoh je zastavt
<Grega> hm, a dobis kak kolicinski popust?
<bogdanov> de
<upd> Grega: nč ne dobiš
<upd> sj ti one plačajo ne ti
<upd> bogdanov: 30. 12. – Nina Badrič, Hari Mata Hari
<upd> 28. 12. – Kisha, Samuel Lucas
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kje to
<upd> ja u lj ane
<upd> prešerc
<bogdanov> pa 30?
<upd> http://www.eljubljana.si/zabava/2193-veseli-december-ljubljana
<Pepelka> Praznične prireditve v Ljubljani
<upd> 30 bo harimamahari
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nevem pol
<bogdanov> sta se nategnila :D
<upd> zakaj pa ne če ta poročena
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :P
<bogdanov> kva se dela care
<upd> ma nč evo 3h rikverc sm se zbudu
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> zdele bom pa šel si prebranac naredit počas
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> prebranac
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> pol bo pa
<bogdanov> stol trpev
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> pa jest tud
<upd> sm že navajen :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> kaj ti ustvarjaš
<bogdanov> mah nc
<bogdanov> tuga
<bogdanov> kickboxer 3
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kran smrdi
<bogdanov> pelem se skoz pa zive duse
<upd> heh ja mal premrzlo je zuni
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> na poptv je dobr film haha
<bogdanov> :))
<Sky[x]> ker ?
<bogdanov> ma nevem ne bozicn
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> en*
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> eh
<bogdanov> un patuljak nastopa
<bogdanov> devito
<bogdanov> al kvaj ze
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> eh sem dal delat backup particije s podatki :>
<Sky[x]> 145gb in je pisal 3.5h :(
<CrazyLemon> <upd> Dekleta iz Ukrajine, iščejo moške, s katerimi bi se poročile ali imele resno zvezo.Na voljo je več kot 1000 postavnih, izobraženih deklet.
<CrazyLemon> haha..js sm srečal ene par takih :D
<CrazyLemon> niso vse izobražene :p
<upd> sj pod izobrazbo so mislili da zna na pol slovensko
<upd> anyway kje si jih srečal ?
<CrazyLemon> sj srečal sm eno k dejansko je končala fax
<CrazyLemon> v night baru :p
<upd> ja lol :D
<upd> tam sm jih tud jest :)
<upd> važn da plesat znajo hah
<CrazyLemon> mah..ena ni lih bla neki preveč huda plesalka
<CrazyLemon> sam mi je kr fajn jih poslušat k majo zanimive zgodbice :D
<upd> aja heh kakšne zgodbice povej kakšno :)
<upd> jest sm se u night clubu z eno špansko neki trudu pa ni šlo kj preveč :D
<bogdanov> mah to
<bogdanov> so cipe pridejo sem se fukat a dol u ukrajin majo moza otroke
<bogdanov> sam jebiga tak je lajf
<CrazyLemon> ne..te s katerimi sm js govoru sta ble obe ukrajinki
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jah sj lih to..ena nam govori
<CrazyLemon> da ma moža v ukrajini k je policaj
<CrazyLemon> pa da mož kr nonstop hotu sexat..ona pa ne
<CrazyLemon> in mu je tko..k se ji ni dal sexal dala kr uspavalo v pijačo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> haha :)
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> so kr zanimive no :)
<upd> oh ja ukrajinke top shit :)
<CrazyLemon> madžarke so tut kr prijazne :)
<upd> to ti pa vrjamem sicer nobene ne poznam
<upd> pa ena irka jao sm spoznal na metelkovi huda Å¡e zdej mi gre po glav :D
<bogdanov> metelkova
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> 1x sm su
<upd> ja pa ni bla tranvistit ane
<bogdanov> ke pa uzad
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> k so kompi
<bogdanov> HAHAha
<CrazyLemon> lol upd
<upd> :D
<upd> kje so kompi
<bogdanov> mah nevem
<bogdanov> tm uzad nek
<bogdanov> biu 1x
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> kasn folk
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> aja tam notr haha
<bogdanov> mi svedi
<upd> ma folk ni tko grozn :)
<bogdanov> uni metaljurgi
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> mah folk
<bogdanov> ga pije
<bogdanov> pa tko
<bogdanov> an
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> dobr treba je odmislit stil oblačenja drugač skuliran folk
<upd> ma jest sm ga dostkrat tam pil po Å¡oli
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> no zvečer se pa tud najdejo neke z joški pa s tičem
<upd> vidiš svaštva tam uglavnem :)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> pa gaye
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> aja to pa ne vem nism srečal nobenga
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/zenske-na-skrivaj-snemali-nato-izsiljevali.html
<Pepelka> Ženske na skrivaj snemali, nato izsiljevali - 24ur.com
<upd> al se pa ne spovnem :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> tos biu pjn
<bogdanov> pa se nespovnes
<bogdanov> ;))) haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<upd> itaq sj veš travmatični dogodki to gre vse v podzavest :D
<bogdanov> ke so picke
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sam res upd
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> od bivse
<zdobersek1> kko bi odkril, kje se obraca infinite loop v programu?
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ene 500 eu bo dala
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 printf("printaj sineeeeeeee!!");
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<upd> bogdanov: kaj maš od bivse :D
<bogdanov> slikce
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a to si ti izsiljeval al kaj :D
<upd> aja lol :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jst sam recm
<bogdanov> nerabm izseljevt
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> zdobersek1: kaj pomeni obraca ?
<upd> no uglavnem en debugger
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, ubistvu bi mel tko, da mi recimo gdb najde infinite loop, ker drugac lahk grem v vsak while vstavljat printf
<zdobersek1> upd, da stvar ne breaka iz while loopa, recimo
<upd> sj ko se ustavi oz. zatilta ugasneš program pa pogledaš zadnjo klicano funkcijo
<zdobersek1> ce je loop neka zanka, je torej sklenjen objekt, kar te spomni na krog, ki asociira na kroglo, krogla pa se po neskoncnem klancu nonstop obraca, ane. :=)
<zdobersek1> upd, se ne ustavi, sam cpu zre
<Sky[x]> ej
<Sky[x]> a če jst od ubuntuja particije(/,/home,swap) pobrišem pa /boot pustim
<Sky[x]> potem bi mi grub mogu Å¡e normalno delat ?
<upd> zdobersek1: http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/gccintro_76.html mogoče tole attach pid
<Pepelka> An Introduction to GCC - Stopping a program in an infinite loop
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] em..dvomim je pa možno :)
<Sky[x]> a ni vse kar se gruba tiče na boot ? :>
<upd> zdobersek1: sicer pa jest ponavad uporabim replace tko da vsem zankam doda printf(n);
<CrazyLemon> ne..dokumentacija je v /usr/share/man :D
<CrazyLemon> kot rečeno..ne vem..dvomim pa :)
<CrazyLemon> probaj pa sporoči :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> vrjetn jutr res nardim
<Sky[x]> ubistvu osx bom nalagov
<Sky[x]> n že zdj mam dual win7 pa ubuntu zato me zanima
<Sky[x]> edin če zmanjšam še eno particijo :>
<zdobersek1> upd, ne bi pomagal, loop je bil v nouveauju -.o
<zdobersek1> OMG KAK SI UPAS
<zdobersek1> :)
<CrazyLemon> oh! R-N.com nimajo več tistega glupega seznama postov ampak spet normalno prikaže vse poste v temi :)
<CrazyLemon> končno so pršli pameti
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> tele r-n.com bi rable mal spremb ane ?
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne..ne berem jih več tok..tko da men je vseen kak zgleda site :)
<Sky[x]> pa če bi kaj bi spremenu ?
<CrazyLemon> preveč je vsega :)
<CrazyLemon> "1x USB A ženski adapter (Host)"
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> a ženske majo svoj usb adapter???????
<CrazyLemon> matr js hočem tut svojga met :D
<Sky[x]> maš A-B usb
<Sky[x]> to je podaljšej
<zdobersek1> ti ze mas moskega
<Sky[x]> podaljšek
<Sky[x]> pač en konc v komp vtakneš v druzga pa USB ključk recimo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 to je pa res ja :D
<zdobersek1> Gremo fixat clutter! Ne, mormo it pole za obcinske gledat!
<zdobersek1> Mazafakers.
<CrazyLemon> ko pofixaš clutter pejt še mutter
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, ok.
<zdobersek1> Mam v planu, worry not.
<Sky[x]> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1355.snc4/162699_1655449741115_1083227874_31649649_2507920_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1083227874
<zdobersek1> JAZ TEBE FPRASAM!
<bogdanov> sta ima :>
<CrazyLemon> nč..rebootat bo treba
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> kok je up
<CrazyLemon>  21:50:45 up 19 days,  3:47,  1 user,  load average: 2.45, 1.94, 1.80
<Grega> lol
<Grega> gjanezic@Gregor-Janezics-MacBook.local:~> uptime
<Grega> 21:51  up 25 days,  2:30, 4 users, load averages: 0,28 0,36 0,31
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> :)
<Grega> grega@edini.net:~> uptime 9:49PM  up 129 days, 12:48, 1 user, load averages: 0.01, 0.01, 0.00
<CrazyLemon> Grega pust ti tale svoj macbook k ga niti ne uporabljaš :D
<CrazyLemon> moj je navadn desktop
<bogdanov> grega ups?
<Grega> nic
<bogdanov> mja no sj kle ce zmanka 1x na let
<CrazyLemon> pr men  če zmanjka 10x na leto pomeni da je bilo dobro leto :D
<bogdanov> hehe :)
<bogdanov> kako to pa z mesta si
<CrazyLemon> nism lih iz mesta
<CrazyLemon> 5km izven
<CrazyLemon> in kako to? preprosto..elektro primorska sux :)
<bogdanov> aha toj pa drugo :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> aj možn da mi dvd-r double layer ne zažene
<CrazyLemon> zdj je pa mal bolš!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam glej tale internet uptime..20 dni..matr sm car
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> a si se nagledal ? :P
<bogdanov> hahahaha
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> veš kak mi zaslon utripal
<CrazyLemon> pa z rdečim pisal "serbian alert!"
<CrazyLemon> :P
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> firbc jebiga
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> sj vem :D
<CrazyLemon> a je cool 404 msg? :>
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam tile romuni mi grejo na jetra
<CrazyLemon> pa njihovi scanni
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> tkojeto
<bogdanov> :D
<zdobersek1> ROFLOL
<zdobersek1> http://nulanulasofer.si/galerija/#MZZHb2r
<Pepelka> Nulanula Å¡ofer		: Galerija
<Jorky> helou
<Jorky> je napsy mogoče tu?
<zdobersek1> al pa tale
<zdobersek1> http://nulanulasofer.si/galerija/#Nn4Rwpe
<Pepelka> Nulanula Å¡ofer		: Galerija
<bogdanov> lol
<Jorky> zanima me sam če se da dobit kak uradni link o testiranju novih isojih za archa
<Jorky> glede na to da je rolling release me zanima če obstaja kak uradni relese schedule
<napsy> Jorky: jup
<Jorky> ker na vsake tolk časa dajo nvoe isote ven
<Jorky> naspy a maš mogoče link ker jst sem googlal pa nism nč najdu razen archboota
<Jorky> pa še to ne štekam čist kaj je sploh fora archboota
<napsy> Jorky: um ti isces daily iso?
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> zadnji uradni iso je 2010.5 če se ne motim
<napsy> hm nevem ce je lih smiselno
<Jorky> zanima me kdaj bo naslednju uradni ven prišel
<napsy> pac itak upgrejdas star sistem pa si na tekocem
<napsy> hm za release date pa ne najdem nic
<napsy> sploh ne vem ce vnaprej kaj nacrtujejo
<Jorky> ker bi rad naredu fresh install na eni mašini in bi rad btrfs root naredu sam 2010.5 iso tega ne podpira
<Jorky> nevem pa če se ga da naknadno narest
<napsy> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_on_Btrfs_root
<Jorky> mislm mal mi je bedno no da ne dajejo sprot ven teh isotov
<Jorky> ker pol se postopek ful zakomplicira
<Jorky> ker archboot baje to že podpira in lahko to že v štartu nardiš brez problema
<Jorky> sam nevem pa v čem je sploh fora tega archboota
<Jorky> al je to kak testni iso sam la kaj
<napsy> hm pojma nimam
<Jorky> ker vidm da dajejo na vsake tolk časa novo različico ven
<napsy> preber si ona navodila tam
<Jorky> ja sej sem sam tko čudno piše da nč ne zastopm
<Jorky> pa tud ne štekam čist fore grub 2 ki je še v testni fazi kao
<Jorky> sam sem ga sprobal pa se mi ne zdi nč kej drugačen od obstoječega
<napsy> aha
<Jorky> razen da se sesuva
<Jorky> :D
<napsy> zato je mogoce v testni fazi
<zdobersek1> http://www.mayermccann.com/slo/wp-content/uploads/alko-billboard.jpg
<Sky[x]> eh ja zbiram pogum :D
<zdobersek1> ponesreceno poimenovanje datoteke
<napsy> Sky[x]: pogum za kaj?
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> sam a nima ubuntu grub 2 že kr lep čas?
<napsy> aha
<Jorky> na archu ga pa že sto let testirajo
<Jorky> nevem v čem fora
<Sky[x]> napsy: osx bi rad naložu :D
<napsy> Jorky: ker uradno se ni stable releasa
<napsy> Sky[x]: na vbox?
<Sky[x]> pa me mal skrbi da bi vse sesul k bi to naložu, ker mam že dual boot win+ubuntu :D
<Jorky> a niti za grub 2?
<Sky[x]> napsy: real machine :D
<napsy> Jorky: grub2 ni stable
<Jorky> kljub temu da ga ubuntu že uporablja
<Jorky> aha razumem
<napsy> Sky[x]: aja, mislis da bo uspel ... pa ... zaka pa delas to? :)
<Jorky> sem mislu da je uradno že zunej
<Jorky> Sky_X: ne splača se ti osx tlačt na navaden pc
<Sky[x]> rad bi mal več delov s osx, delal bo mislm do tja kjer particiej nardiš mi pride kar pomen 70% vrjetno da bo delal :D
<Jorky> ker ne delajo tko hitro kot na applu pa Å¡e sesuvajo se
<Jorky> razen če ti je dolgčas pa nimaš kej počet in bi rad sam sprobal oz. raziskoval
<Sky[x]> ker v vbox mi trakira 10-15s laga :>
<Jorky> pol se pa nimaš kej bat
<hrga> jst sm mel ful probleme s sesuvanjem hackintosha, dokler nism probal novejsi kernel izbrat pri instalaciji
<Sky[x]> sej čas mam pa bi rad mal raziskal :)
<Jorky> tko da sam pljunt v roke pa na delo :D
<Sky[x]> za backup prej anrdit rabim 3.5 h :S
<Jorky> ne boj se zjebat nimaš kej
<Sky[x]> trenutno mam grub, dual boot, in k bom osx naložu bom vrjetn zjebov grub :>
<Sky[x]> vsaj linux particije backup bom naredu da če grub zjebem kej da mam koj nazaj :)
<Sky[x]> to mam pa 15min pa je narjen
<Sky[x]> brb
<Jorky> ej napsy: a se teb tud dogaja da screensaver ne deluje tko kot bi mogu
<napsy> hm
<napsy> mislim da ga mam izkloplenga
<Jorky> enkrat mi je delal ok zdej mi pa spet kot po starem med predvajanje, na vlc se vklopi ko se nebi smel
<Jorky> ni mi všeč ko se tko čudno sistem obnaša
<Jorky> in pol gledaš film na vlc in se ti kr na enkrat med filmom screensaver vklopi
<Jorky> pa da popizdiš pol
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ful se čudno xorg skos obnaša
<napsy> aja
<Jorky> pa nevem al je to zarad compiza al kaj
<Jorky> čeprav tud če ga izklopim mislm da ni kej boljš
<Sky[x2]> evo me
<Sky[x2]> a ste Å¡e kej napisal ?
<Sky[x2]> čćžšđ
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8mIn9wbqeM :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Franci Kek(Skrita kamera)-Avtobusni Å¡ofer
<Grega> pizda ej, v eni noci zasluzijo za celo leto.. tile "zvezdniki"
<Jorky> jap
<Jorky> šovbiznis nimaš kej
<Jorky> znajo se unovčt
<Grega> pevec bom postal!
<Jorky> :d
<Jorky> lepo
<Grega> sreceeeennnnn ker sem mossskiiiiiiiii
<upd> ojoj.
<Jorky> lol
<zdobersek1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY39fkmqKBM&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - GINGERS DO HAVE SOULS!!
<zdobersek1> :D
<upd> djte un video označit za neprimernega
<napsy> lol tale Kek
<napsy> car
<upd> napsy: video označ za neprimernega :)
<napsy> ehh se mors prej prijavit
<upd> d0h a Å¡e nisi :)
<napsy> na-a ne zaupam stricu googlu tolk
<upd> lol.
<Sky[x2]> drzte pesti da mi bo delal kje :D
 * Grega drzi pesti
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x2]> uwiii hvala grega :)
<napsy> sledi kdo razvoj natty?
<CrazyLemon> kako je zdej mercier zgubu auff..kr zabolel me je :D
<bogdanov> all in
<bogdanov> un pa
<bogdanov> barvo
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> a je bumbar..gre all in z parom asov
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> jah sam un pa na flopu
<bogdanov> barvo
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> jah sj..na flopu bi lahk un že vedu da ma tale barvo
<CrazyLemon> k kle je bl mal blefiranja
<bogdanov> jah nc crazy
<bogdanov> u perlo
<bogdanov> pjd jih ucit
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma k gledam ta the big game me kr mal mika tale pokr :D
<bogdanov> haha mi ga kr dost
<bogdanov> igramo skor usak drug dan
<bogdanov> tko za 5eu
<bogdanov> za cajt zabijat
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> vi itak mate prevec dnarja :D
<CrazyLemon> sam js proti nadyi ne bi mogu igrat
<CrazyLemon> k bi se mi tam lepo nasmehnila pa bi me prašala kaj mam..bi ji js takoj odgovoru :/
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> haha jst bi foldu
<bogdanov> za usluge po pokru
<bogdanov> :PP
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Cube: Rusija s Putinom korak bližje GNU/Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4650/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> vredna bi bila vsakega folda po moje :D
<bogdanov> haha :))
<Sky[x2]> oh ja jeba :)
<Sky[x2]> tes
<Sky[x2]> trenutno sem ukol 45% :D
<Sky[x2]> sem se najebov k eki zeza in enkrt mi boota enkrt pa ne :>
<uni4dfx> a je možno gnome-screensaver naštelat da spusti skoz multimedijske knofe?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jah hudica madona jebela cesta!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> a si bil na uni al ne..implementiraj to pa je :D
<uni4dfx> a joj no
<uni4dfx> zdej nej bom spet celo noč pokonc :D
<CrazyLemon> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ideatorrent/item/3870
<Pepelka> Idea #3870: "Volume/mute available during screensaver lock-out" - Ubuntu brainstorm
<uni4dfx> ja :P
<uni4dfx> pa bug reporti so tud
<uni4dfx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/191041
<Pepelka> Bug #191041 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu): “[hardy] gnome-screensaver blocks multimedia keys”
<uni4dfx> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422390
<CrazyLemon> vem ja :D
<CrazyLemon> sj po moje (!) to ni tako tezko implementirat
<uni4dfx> ja men se tud tko zdi
<uni4dfx> v gconf se doda en nov parameter
<uni4dfx> bypass_multimedia
<uni4dfx> al kej podobnga
<CrazyLemon> prašaj BigWhalea ..on ti bo pomagal to implementirat..on je tako rekoč skoraj pri canonicalu zaposlen :D
<Sky[x2]> a je dobu pol job k je mel uzanc razgovor ?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<bogdanov> the tourist aj ze dobra kvaliteta?
<CrazyLemon> po moje mu se niso nc odgovoril..če ne bi se pohvalu..pa še frenda bi ratala !
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne..vem :D
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-29
<bogdanov> as death race 2 ze gledu
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sam death race 2 naj bi dejansko bil posnet pred death raceom :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> in aj zakj sam ce jasona ni je svoh
<CrazyLemon> sj tist tip mu je kr podoben
<CrazyLemon> sam tko no..ce nimas kaj gledat je death race 2 ok :)
<bogdanov> mah sj to nc ni pizda
<CrazyLemon> kaj nc ni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1-UMzt9e34
<Pepelka> YouTube        - You Again - Trailer
<CrazyLemon> evo to so zdownloadaj
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> si*
<CrazyLemon> oz. SPOSODI! )
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> groza ta gnome-screensaver ma Å¡e huj kodo od panela
<uni4dfx> čudež da sploh kej deluje
<bogdanov> crazy pirat! ;)
<Sky[x2]> jao
<Sky[x2]> boot0: error :>
<Sky[x2]> a to grub javi sluačjno =
<CrazyLemon> probably :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x2] kaj sm js teb že reku? :>
<Sky[x2]> ne tole ni grub :D
<Sky[x2]> e reku stric google :)
<CrazyLemon> pust google mene posluš :D
<Sky[x2]> kaj si pa reku ?
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.johnso.org/2010/03/boot0-error.html
<Pepelka> Hacks and Slash: boot0: error
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti da ne bo bootal !
<CrazyLemon> in prav  sm mel :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a si mogoče gledal 'the american' ?
<bogdanov> george?
<CrazyLemon> jes
<CrazyLemon> zorz
<CrazyLemon> kluni
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> bom stegnu dol
<bogdanov> aj zakej
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem..to sm hotu tebe prasat :D
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da si gledu
<bogdanov> haha lih tega nism
<bogdanov> k mi neki ni kul
<bogdanov> sam bom :D
<CrazyLemon> no glej pa povej če je dobr
<bogdanov> OKI DOKI
<CrazyLemon> ker trailer ne zgleda cool
<bogdanov> si ga grem
<bogdanov> spusodt
<bogdanov> kera videoteka
<bogdanov> je odprta
<bogdanov> partis?
<bogdanov> HAha
<bogdanov> ;))
<Sky[x2]> sem najdu ja
<CrazyLemon> ma kr vse so..zadnje case delajo 24/7
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x2]> pozabu sem dat kot active particijo :>
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> dj ti
<bogdanov> ze dol
<bogdanov> ta win7
<bogdanov> pa mj ubuntu
<bogdanov> I TOJE TO
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma fant hoce zdj bit elita pa si rihta OS X
<Sky[x2]> morm probat vse :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> pomoje
<Sky[x2]> ne gre za elito sam probal bi rad pač
<bogdanov> si windows
<bogdanov> ze kr probavu
<bogdanov> prevec casa
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> unstopable
<bogdanov> as gledu?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> cool je
<bogdanov> dobr an
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> mal več ekšna bi lahk blo
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok
<bogdanov> toj pa res ja
<bogdanov> namest
<bogdanov> da tm
<bogdanov> k se vrti
<bogdanov> k vagone prklapla
<bogdanov> 10 min
<bogdanov> bi blo lah eksna vec
<CrazyLemon> ja..recimo lahk bi ene par ninj skocl na njih
<CrazyLemon> in bi se boril za tiste vagone
<bogdanov> haha :)
<bogdanov> alpa un marinc
<bogdanov> s helikopterja
<bogdanov> kao hud
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> un je bil tahujši car
<CrazyLemon> sam on lahk tko butne ob vlak
<bogdanov> :))
<Sky[x2]> smeh kera fora
<Sky[x2]> sam install dvd daš notr in nic ne prtiskas pa ti boota lepo
<Sky[x2]> stvar dela gladko kr se grafiketice
<Sky[x2]> so pa drugi resnejsi problemi ker jst kekc pozabu obklukat driverje :D
<Sky[x2]> like wireless,pa ethernet ne delata :)
<Sky[x2]> pa mohu sem prklopt zunanjo tipkovnco ker mi je napisal da ne zzana tipkovnce :D
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> LOL
<CrazyLemon> in ti bi hotu kupit laptop s takim OSjem???
<CrazyLemon> raj mam HPja pa ubuntu gor :P
<Sky[x2]> kot prvo ni OS kriv ker mam iPC gor trenutno :)
<bogdanov> CL
<bogdanov> zdj
<bogdanov> dobis
<bogdanov> dodatko tipkovnco
<bogdanov> k kups
<bogdanov> ce nedela kej
<bogdanov> :PP
<Sky[x2]> osx mi ne kaže linux particij sploh :>
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> boston zgubla za 6 jebemo
<Sky[x2]> ojoj
<Sky[x2]> NHL o ane ?
<Sky[x2]> že učer je florida zmagala
<bogdanov> nene
<bogdanov> NBA
<CrazyLemon> <Sky[x2]> osx mi ne kaže linux particij sploh :>        ne sploh ne preseneča!
<bogdanov> nhl mam za 1x izenacen
<bogdanov> pa swedska 20 vod
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a ti neki povem ?
<bogdanov> rec
<CrazyLemon> zgubu boš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> to vem
<bogdanov> sam usen stavm
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ce mam 7 tekm
<bogdanov> kem to zadev
<bogdanov> 6 jih bom
<bogdanov> zadev
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ful ti to pomaga :D
<bogdanov> nc ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> k zadanm
<bogdanov> 200
<bogdanov> pa neham
<bogdanov> km u -12121
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ah kaj boš zdj nehal
<CrazyLemon> zdj greš al na bankrot al pa na miljone
<CrazyLemon> ne pa neki vmes
<CrazyLemon> ne bit pussy
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> najbol da jst neham
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> se une
<bogdanov> boni dobitke
<bogdanov> k dobim
<bogdanov> pol k spusim listk
<bogdanov> skp vrzm u smeti
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dobili ste BONI DOBITEK 1EU
<bogdanov> BI ZABU AUTOMAT
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> jah čuj
<CrazyLemon> 1€ je 1€
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> kamen na kamen palača
<CrazyLemon> euro na euro dve kavi
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> stavm pa
<bogdanov> suak dan
<bogdanov> 5-10eu
<bogdanov> boni dobitek je pa en na 1 tedn
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> in kok časa že igraš?
<bogdanov> uff
<bogdanov> dobr prj nism tok
<bogdanov> prj sm
<bogdanov> ruleto
<bogdanov> bl
<bogdanov> filov z kesam
<bogdanov> zdj pa stave nevem
<bogdanov> par let
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> če igraš vsak teden enkrat..to pomeni da bi to leto dobu 54€ ..kar ti je dost za 5-10dni za stavt :D
<bogdanov> usak
<bogdanov> dan stavm
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> boli me
<bogdanov> sam nakurac mi gre k neda
<bogdanov> zadanm
<bogdanov> 1x na mesc 200-300eu
<bogdanov> po pa nc
<CrazyLemon> če neznaš :/
<bogdanov> mah ne
<bogdanov> ves kaj je fora
<bogdanov> ucasih
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> dav na singlco tekmo
<bogdanov> po 100eu
<bogdanov> in meje parkrat
<bogdanov> zajebal
<bogdanov> in zato vec nestavm mocno
<bogdanov> drgac pa mors mocno pa 1-2 tekme
<bogdanov> pa dobis
<bogdanov> tkole 5
<bogdanov> tekm to ni nc
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mau za hobi
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> drag hobi jebote :D
<bogdanov> mja :)
<bogdanov> mah se nesekiram
<bogdanov> ce neb mu neb igrov
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> Uploaded: 1.15 TB  Downloaded: 1.03 TB  Buffer: 126.57 GB
<CrazyLemon> a sm hud al sm hud
<bogdanov> valda
<bogdanov> Pirat Power User
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> mislim..tolko sm posodu folku..to nism js downloadal
<bogdanov> hahah
<CrazyLemon> ker tega js ne počnem
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> mam jst
<bogdanov> kolega
<bogdanov> k krade iz videotek
<bogdanov> ce rabs kej
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> kva folk use dela an
<bogdanov> jebiga eni nimajo kesa pa kradejo
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> mah lej..to da krade res ni lepo
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi si sposodu pogledal pa vrnu nazaj
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ces pirat
<bogdanov> tud ni lepo
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> krades
<bogdanov> isto
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam ane
<bogdanov> sam na drugacen nacin
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dobr da js to nism
<CrazyLemon> sam je kle ene par takih prascev
<CrazyLemon> piratskih
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jst sm
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> no sj tebe sm mislu
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> pa tebe
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> boston zgubla za 2
<bogdanov> IMA BOGA
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu zdj k ti bog zabije TRICO
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja boston bo
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> res ujko
<bogdanov> neprvoss
<CrazyLemon> haha :))
<bogdanov> nije problem
<CrazyLemon> pa jebiga..ce se zdj nisi dojel da ne boš nč od tega mel
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t74o2wNHn-E
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Vinjeta
<bogdanov> bom bom
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a to so uni čefurji iz jesenic? :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> k ma opeko v avtu? :D
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> JES JES
<CrazyLemon> carji so ja
<CrazyLemon> sm jih že gledal ene pol leta al več nazaj
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> svedi
<bogdanov> carji an
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> hrvt ni sved
<bogdanov> da naus kj mislu
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> kak Å¡ved :D
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as ti tko sved
<bogdanov> a kasn si?
<CrazyLemon> ma kak Å¡ved jebote..ne razumem te
<bogdanov> kasn
<bogdanov> stajl
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ma kak je to Å¡vedski stajl
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> trenerka
<CrazyLemon> lol..ti si drogiran
<bogdanov> airmax
<Sky[x2]> haha grem na apple chan vprašat kako bootat zdj DVD k mi kr avtomatsko gre v nalozen osx
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x2]> pa rečejo ne smemo govorit o osx na pcju hehe :D
<bogdanov> asi crazy
<CrazyLemon> trenirke ne nosim od osnovne Å¡ole :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> as metalc
<CrazyLemon> takrat so me sošolke slekle..in sm pršu pameti
<bogdanov> roker
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<bogdanov> as jebac pol
<CrazyLemon> žešči..
<CrazyLemon> da ti dokažem evo log
<CrazyLemon> [b][u][c=1]ɐıɹɐɯɐuɐ.^o)[/c][/u][/b] 02:22
<CrazyLemon> mrsh
<Sky[x2]> lol
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<Sky[x2]> dobr da mamo ubuntu da lahko zbrišem particijo :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah pol si sved
<bogdanov> ok
<CrazyLemon> lol..sisaj ti in ta tvoj sved :D
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> kdaj gremo pol na cefurko
<bogdanov> pa skyx bo su
<bogdanov> dav su mau prec od kompa
<Sky[x2]> lol
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkv7ca0nkEg
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> :>
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Cigo i akumulator
<bogdanov> ali jedino on drugi nemoze
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> <Sky[x2]> pa rečejo ne smemo govorit o osx na pcju hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu k steve jobs pregleda loge
<bogdanov> skyx
<CrazyLemon> in te toži
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> poznov
<bogdanov> linuxa
<bogdanov> na iskri
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sam ti recs
<bogdanov> ze za 8 zgublajo
<bogdanov> jebem te
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah amis bo pev
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> zal sm tak baksuz da karkol recem je vse res (tko k ajdemi k prav)
<Sky[x2]> hitr mi zgooglejta ker ethernet card ma dell studuo 1535 :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a ko je to video
<Sky[x2]> wireless ma broadcom :>
<CrazyLemon> !google dell studio 1535 ethernet card
<Pepelka> Download Dell Studio 1535 Windows XP Drivers | Get Pc Memory http://www.getpcmemory.com/drivers/download-dell-studio-1535-windows-xp-drivers/
<bogdanov> ma onaj tvoj s klikerima
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> !google dell studio 1535 specs
<Pepelka> Dell Studio 1535 Specifications - Laptop & Notebook computers http://www.cnet.com.au/dell-studio-1535_specs-339290914.htm
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as naci
<bogdanov> :<
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kak naci?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mah sved
<bogdanov> cuti
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ti se kr deli francoza
<CrazyLemon> sam boš čist vse tekme spušu ta teden
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x2]> ti si hazarder !
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sj nam stavu na hrvasko zato
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> sj ne igra hrvaska
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgkcexayU2M
<bogdanov> HAha
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Nove  kursadžije  001
<CrazyLemon> zdj k bo novoletna turneja stavi na tistga qrca..k je zmagal zadnjo tekmo v skokih :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> glej te tole
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa tale s'mog pa zmaga :D
<bogdanov> k sm dau tazadn link haha
<CrazyLemon> haha..ta zadnji je tudi dobr ..1:1 :D
<bogdanov> haha ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> js bi lahk še en vodič naredu
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem o čem
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ceu car
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> idin ce nardimo mi ubuntu kursadzije
<bogdanov> kva pravs
<CrazyLemon> valda
<bogdanov> tis hrvoje
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti boš pa janez
<CrazyLemon> :P
<bogdanov> HAHAHahhahhaa
<bogdanov> jst bom
<bogdanov> ajdemi
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> sam si res k en Å¡iptar :)))))
<bogdanov> use je bol bit
<bogdanov> k hrvt
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kr tolaž se!
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kvas trd
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> grem js bit trd v posteljo :D
<bogdanov> spet s trdnmu spat
<bogdanov> kurc je to ja
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..dej..ne bova se o tem pogovarjala ..ever... too gayish
<bogdanov> HAhahahahahaha
<bogdanov> pjd spat helenar
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<skyMAC> hihi
<skyMAC> usposobu sem wireless
<skyMAC> šđčćž dela ?
<gapi_>  lol   folk Å¡e ne spi
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> spal
<bogdanov> bomo se lah :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Triflux: Video na Youtube ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4640/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Rusija s Putinom korak bližje GNU/Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4650/new/posts/
<BigWhale> FP!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Video na Youtube ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4640/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: tiskalnik  hp photosmart all-in-one B010 series dela bolj čudno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4639/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<uni4dfx> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/beat_beat_beat_comic.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Titanic II 2010 720p BRRip
<CrazyLemon> yes!!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> lol
<Screamboy> lol
<uni4dfx> Titanic 2 sploh ni slab film, sm ga gledu zadnič
<Sky[x2]> lp
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a ti to resno?
<Sky[x2]> crazy ga bo šu s sašo gledat :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..že laufam v rakek
<uni4dfx> coolface.tar.gz
<uni4dfx> mater je memory leakov v gnome
<CrazyLemon> kaj se pritozujes
<uni4dfx> wnck-applet, rhythmbox, indicator-applet
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi jih blo vec
<uni4dfx> lahk bi jih blo nič
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> ne pa da morm vsako jutro pobijat procese :D
<CrazyLemon> madona si me zdj razocaral.. a si frijevc al ne! napisi skripto k bo sama pobijala procese
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Sky[x2]> smeh men je pa kr ubuntu nekaj povozilo
<Sky[x2]> smeh
<Sky[x2]> vse kaže kr kot prazen plac :D
<CrazyLemon> to ni smeh..to je žalostno :(
<Sky[x2]> backupe sem naredu 3eh particij
<Sky[x2]> naložu os x
<Sky[x2]> zdj jih pa ni :D
<Sky[x2]> kar je zelo čudno ker sem osx 100% na drug plac nalagov :>
<Sky[x2]> a če b ubuntu lice pod disk utility sam da je windows boottable particija pol bi mi mogl win zbootat ane ?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lol skripto
<Sky[x2]> rj eno vprašanje
<Sky[x2]> v ubuntu live z disk utility sem dal da naj bo windows particija bootable pa applay
<Sky[x2]> in pol je delal ene 15min in javl timeout
<Sky[x2]> any idea ? :>
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx skripto ja! al bi ti   raje napisal cel program sam da ti pobije procese zjutraj :D
<CrazyLemon> torej Sky[x2] ti si hotu fixat windows particijo z ubuntu live CD?
<CrazyLemon> to pa prvič slišim..good luck če ti uspe :)
<CrazyLemon> js ti priporočam da greš v windows recovery in 'fixmbr' al kaj je tist ukaz :)
<Sky[x2]> klukco daš da naj bo bootable ?
<Sky[x2]> ker trenutno mi osx particijo skos boota
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne, raj bi memory leak odpravu...
<sasa84> helou bičiz :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: tiskalnik  hp photosmart all-in-one B010 series dela bolj čudno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4639/new/posts/
<Sky[x2]> lol ker naslov :D
<sasa84> oj Sky[x2]
<Sky[x2]> oi
<Sky[x2]> kaj zdj :)
 * uni4dfx playing: The Lion King - I Just Can't Wait To Be King  [0:30/2:51]
<uni4dfx> beat that bitchez =D
<Sky[x2]> haha _:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: VLC predvaja dvd-je slabo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4651/new/posts/
<sasa84> uni4dfx, to je pa najbolš risanka evr!
<uni4dfx> couldn't agree more
<Sky[x]> kdo kel ?
<sasa84> mhm
<andrejz> jap
<CrazyLemon> nope
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Triflux: Video na Youtube ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4640/new/posts/
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/v-zda-skupno-odpovedali-skoraj-10-tisoc-letov.html
<Pepelka> Putin zabičal: Ne smete na počitnice! - 24ur.com
<zdobersek> 'ruski premier Borut Putin'
<zdobersek> svasta
<Sky[x2]> lol
<Grega> Sky[x2]: pri tusu imate hosting?
<Sky[x2]> kaj ?
<Sky[x2]> ja
<Grega> mi date kaj popusta, ce vam dam server?
<Marek_> Hellow boyz & girlz
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t447740
<Pepelka> Francija bi obdav&#269;ila tabli&#269;ne ra&#269;unalnike, razen tistih z Windows @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/na-avtocesti-igral-froggerja-dokler-ga-ni-povozil-terenec.html
<Pepelka> Na avtocesti igral 'Froggerja' – dokler ga ni povozil terenec - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> fak kok je folk zabit :D
<Marek_> Mi lahko pomagate inštalirat tale program...
<Marek_> http://gummi.midnightcoding.org/
<Pepelka> Gummi
<andrejz> tole napiši v terminal
<andrejz> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gummi/gummi
<andrejz> potem pa sudo apt-get update
<andrejz> pa sudo apt-get install gummi
<Marek_> pa moram ta repository potem pustit na računalniku
<Marek_> ali ga lahko zbrišem?
<CrazyLemon> če želiš updejte pol ga pusti
<andrejz> če hočeš program posodabljat (nadgrajevat) potem ga pusti
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj bi te repository motu :)
<Marek_> vprašanje je bilo informativne narave... saj me ne moti, sam enkrat sem si namesti neke "development" repositorije, pa mi potem ni bilo ravno ql
<Marek_> uglavnm tnx :)
<andrejz> ja v tem reposiroriju maš samo ta program, tako da se ti bo samo ta posodabljal
<andrejz> če pa imaš kakšen, kjer imaš novejše jedro ali kaj takšnega pa imaš lahko s tem težave
<Marek_> aha okej
<Marek_> še en vprašanje
<Marek_> kako to, da google chroma ni v ubuntu software center?
<andrejz> stvar googla bi rekel, chromium je not
<andrejz> lahko pa dodaš ppa za chrome
<Marek_> kako bi pa potem ppa za chrome dodal?
<andrejz> zdi se mi da ti ga google kar samodejno namesti
<andrejz> ti samo pojdi na njihovo stran in izberi pravi .deb
<zdobersek> Kva je hujs, Serbian Movie al Human Centipede?
<Sky[x]> nv :)
<uni4dfx> lol na /int/ je biu lihkar sin od danskega ambasadorja v sloveniji
<uni4dfx> :D
<Grega> aha! zdaj pa mamo ip!
<uni4dfx> dolgcajt
<uni4dfx> a bi Å¡u kdo na pivo
<Grega> kaj je to... pivo...?
<Grega> :(
<uni4dfx> no pa kuhan vin
<Grega> :(
<uni4dfx> seriously? noben? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ja kaj pa počnete :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..js sm pravkar pršu za pc in ne vem kaj naj počnem :D
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> dejva neki pametnga počet pol
<uni4dfx> men je tud dolgcajt
<uni4dfx> maš kak multiplayer špil? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> ne igram igric
<uni4dfx> *sigh*
<CrazyLemon> sam k pride kaka res huda vn
<CrazyLemon> pol si jo sposodim
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Video na Youtube ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4640/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon  kaj pa _zdej_ počneš?
<uni4dfx> a spet kdo dosa 4chan k tok počas dela
<uni4dfx> če dol pade pa res nam mel kej počet
<uni4dfx> T_T
<Sky[x2]> :D
<napsy> heh
<napsy> andnothingofvaluewaslost
<Sky[x2]> napsy a ti boš v lj ?
<napsy> mhm
<Sky[x2]> ket točno pa ? :D
<napsy> hmm
<napsy> nakjprej tu na kardeljevi
<napsy> pol pa v center pogledat
<napsy> a bos uletel? :D
<Sky[x2]> aha aha
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne spomnem sem kaj sm _takrat_ počel :D
<Sky[x2]> ej nv res
<Sky[x2]> v petk s kufrom na vlaku bo mal čudna :D
<napsy> eehhh btk :)
<Sky[x2]> to itak sam doma mamo še večerjo ob 18h
<Sky[x2]> tko da nv kdaj bi pol v lj prispel sploh
<marko-_-> heil
<Sky[x2]> če si kšn prevoz zrihtam edin :)
<napsy> aja
<marko-_-> HEIL
<a354419> fffffuuuuu-
<a354419> plomba mi je padla vn iz zoba ><
<zdobersek> posprav za zobno misko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Prevajalski pogled na leto 2010  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4652/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> a354419 jeba, boš bl mal jedu, več pil
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Triflux: Video na Youtube ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4640/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Prevajalski pogled na leto 2010  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4652/new/posts/
<napsy> Sky[x]: ti kr ulet na kardeljevo
<napsy> pa se ga napijemo :)
<Sky[x]> :D
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-30
<Grega> uuuuuuuuuups, "your accounts is suspended" :>
<Grega> whyyyyyyyyyyy
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> ket pa to ?
<Grega> ah, ce so.. retardi:) suspendirali so mi account za 20min, ker sem porabil prevec cpuja :))
<Grega> bog jim odpusti..
<napsy> khm
<napsy> ve kdo za kak pregovor o popolnosti
<bogdanov> kera
<bogdanov> gnila scena
<bogdanov> death race 2
<bogdanov> pa mogu bi bit 1ka
<bogdanov> pa death race  kao dvojka
<bogdanov> HAhAhAHa
<bogdanov> napsy
<bogdanov> Ni blešcecih biserov brez lošcenja kot ni popolnega cloveka, ki ni delal napak.
<bogdanov> haha
<napsy> hm ta je dobra
<bogdanov> :)
<napsy> cel romantik ;)
<bogdanov> asi a kva
<bogdanov> :D
<napsy> mah pisem neko glupo pismo
<napsy> pa je treba mal nakladat :)
<bogdanov> kermu to :)
<bogdanov> ceni skrivnost
<bogdanov> :P
<napsy> sosedi :P
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> aj dobra
<bogdanov> :D
<napsy> not bad :)
<bogdanov> lejga lover
<bogdanov> :)
<napsy> mmm v bistvu je neka novoletna fora :)
<bogdanov> a to pecas
<bogdanov> al je stara ljuabv
<bogdanov> :P
<napsy> hehe :)
<bogdanov> aha aha :)
<napsy> ne povem :)
<bogdanov> hehe :)) oks
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1160026723/q=xbox/igralna-konzola-xbox-360-kinect-250-gb
<Pepelka> Igralna konzola Xbox 360 Kinect, 250 GB - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> se splaca tole uzet?
<napsy> ce mislis ful spilat, ja
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj ves koj to se navelicas
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mam wii
<bogdanov> pa sm zdj gledu
<bogdanov> mau pa sm vidu tole
<bogdanov> nerabs nubenih
<bogdanov> pripomockov
<napsy> js mam tut wii pa se ne spomnem kdaj sm ga tazadnjic vklopu :)
<bogdanov> mja sj to
<napsy> je pa res fajn tale kinect
<bogdanov> jst mam wii ps3
<bogdanov> na zacetku pru tedn
<bogdanov> je zanimiv
<bogdanov> pol se pa prah nabira
<napsy> mhm
<bogdanov> cnej pa nevem ce se gav dal dubitk 400eu
<bogdanov> kva pravs :)
<bogdanov> aha tole ce mas xbox 360
<bogdanov> lah sam dokups ta kinect pa laufa
<napsy> hm
<napsy> nevem
<uni4dfx> ste Å¡e pokonc?
<uni4dfx> :)
<uni4dfx> :(
<marko-_--> aaaaaaarghhhHHHHhHHHh
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1y9iPtfdk4
<Pepelka> YouTube        - VERSE - The New Fury
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> ker dobr komad je to
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> have heart - something more than ink
<marko-_-> take a fucking a good look at just what you did, set a raging fire in the heart of a kid
<marko-_-> parapapa
<bogdanov> marko da ti tok uzivas
<marko-_-> normaln
<marko-_-> če
<marko-_-> poslušam
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyB9mtAoB5w#t=1m30 tako muzko :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - HAVE HEART - FLUFF FEST 2009
<marko-_-> poglej to, ne bo ti žal
<marko-_-> vsaj prvih 20 sekund
<marko-_-> po 2 minuti je na odru vsaj 40 ljudi lol
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Prevajalski pogled na leto 2010  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4652/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<napsy> lp
<teardrop> lo
<hrga> jow
<upd> Grega: a lohk daš v version.txt 1.0
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Prevajalski pogled na leto 2010  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4652/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> evo vam h4x0rji http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-ipv6/
<Pepelka> THC-IPV6 - attacking the IPV6 protocol suite
<CrazyLemon> da boste lahk pwnal svet :D
<zdobersek> ma kdo kako idejo, kak bi definiru #define, da bi potem lahk to definicijo uporablju povsod, kjer bi includu config.h?
<zdobersek> definiru bi pa funkcijo, v smislu #define wazza(msg) g_message ("Nothing much %s", msg)
<zdobersek> Pozabte, naredu en debiln workaround
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<Sky[x]> juhu banda :D
<sasa84> Sky[x], bandit!
<upd> hola
<upd> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1359.snc4/163193_118841601517848_100001760268510_126883_6678698_n.jpg vam dam eno prednovoletno darilo :)
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001760268510
<upd> sam tole Delal/-a v/pri MicrosoftŠolanje: Harvard High SchoolRojen/a: 30. november 1986 toj prepovedan sadež za nas :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> a ti dejansko verjameš d dela za MS in ma diplomo s harvarda?
<sasa84> upd, pa Å¡e lezbijka je povrh :P
<Sky[x]> lol
<upd> ah, itaq da ne vrjamem
<Sky[x]> čak da dopišem še da je uporabla ubuntu
<sasa84> lol
<upd> :D
<upd> folk kr misli da pri microsoftu uživaš pa si skoz v bazenu pa babe maš okol yeaa right
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> to pr googlu delajo ane ? hehe :D
<Sky[x]> ma majco z google logotipom pa ga že objemajo
<upd> ja, sej to pri microsoftu in googlu mislijo vsi da uživaš skoz
<Sky[x]> odpre brkslanik google pa napiše ali bi sexala zmano
<upd> res je sicer imajo bazen, samo tam si 1x na teden
<Sky[x]> pa je že brez cunj :)
<upd> haha itaq :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gBbS6Nzm-c&feature=player_embedded tale video lol
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Baba uci engleski
<Grega> fuck ene dnse bi moral spremenit, malo sem posran :>
<Sky[x]> ti kr spremen
<Sky[x]> sej ne nov let :D
<uni4dfx> kje boste za noulet
<Sky[x]> na ircu :)
<nostro> hej, je kdo tu?
<CrazyLemon> nope..vsi smo tam
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> vsi smo tam ..
<Grega> skyx je tu in hkrati tam!
<Grega> ker je tak hiter.. vrum-vrum..
<nostro> hehe, živjo.
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> grega dns-je raj zamenjej :))
<Grega> ne bom danes :>
<nostro> mam eno foro ki je ne znam rešit. in ne vem zakaj mam slab občutek da je tudi drugi ne bodo.
<Grega> bom raje za eno drugo domeno, da ne bo cela stala, ko bo odpovedala
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> večje štale kot je bla pr men ne morš met
<Sky[x]> k so 5 dni dni domene različnim userjem kazale 2 različna IPja :D
<Grega> ne, stale sploh ne bo!
<Grega> ker bom pocakal,da vidim kako stvar sploh deluje..
<Grega> drugace se gre za
<Grega> https://www.cloudflare.com/
<Pepelka> Performance & Security for Any Website | CloudFlare | Home
<nostro> heh, lahko. zaklenil sem se ven iz svojga netbooka. tako dobr kiosk sem si postavu da ga niti sam ne morem overridat ker sem pozabil pri logon screen nastavitvah pustit tistih nekaj sekund kjer lahko zamenjaš uporabnika. any suggestions?
<nostro> zdej se mi avtomatsko zažene v chromium in ne morem nič
<nostro> delal sem pa po temle vodiču, vse super, samo ko sem šel še nekaj popravljat sem pozabil tisto časovno omejitev nastavit http://www.instructables.com/id/Setting-Up-Ubuntu-as-a-Kiosk-Web-Appliance/
<Pepelka> Setting Up Ubuntu as a Kiosk Web Appliance
<Sky[x]> grega: tole mi pa ni čist jasn
<Grega> kaj je kiosk?
<Sky[x]> kako je lahko tvoja stran online če ti server dol pade ? :D
<Grega> Sky[x]: je pa ni.. content se cacha, ampak backend (php scripte itd) pa ne delajo
<Grega> skratka.. vsebina se prikaze, ne gre pa zapisat novih podatkov
<Sky[x]> aha
<Grega> ql, e?
<nostro> ubistvu nastaviš ubuntu tako da je lahko nek uporabnik samo in zgolj znotraj brskalnika, uporabno za javno uporabo.
<Grega> nostro: in ne mores preko shella spremenit teh nastavitev?
<Sky[x]> grega: dobr mi je sam za spam pa hacke pa za dns drugo pa ne
<nostro> sejto, jes sm Å¡e napol noob. kako pridem v shell?
<Grega> alt+crtl+f1 se loginas kot root, poisces file kjer si zaj.. in ga popravis
<nostro> thx
<nostro> kdaj pa to pritisnem? na splash screenu? ker takoj po njem se avtomatsko prijavi kot user.
<Grega> jaz mislim, da more kljub temu delat..
<nostro> ja alt+f4 in alt+f2 sem uspešno zaklenil s skripto.
<Grega> alt+crtl+f..?
<nostro> thx
<nostro> mi je ratal odpret shell
<Grega> ampak ce ne bos nasel filov, potem nima smisla.. al da removas, ali pa bo treba najt drugo opcijo.. ne vem.. ne poznam kioska..
<nostro> a lahko kako gnome desktop zaženem zdej?
<Grega> i guess
<Sky[x]> startx ? :>
<nostro> server error :) ups
<Grega> nekaj v tem stilu verjetno :)
<Grega> ker mores se tistega ki ze laufa killat prej
<nostro> to sem opazil iz loga ja, kako pa ga ubijem? sori pobje, prvič v shellu, jajks.
<Grega> saj res.. lahko pa probas alt+crtl+backspace, pa se bo verjetno prikazalo login okno... mogoce.. ;)
<nostro> ne, žal ga ni ;)
<bogdanov> re
<Grega> gdm restart? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<nostro> hehe, Grega nazaj v tisti seji sem kjer sem bil
<nostro> restartal ga je, logira se pa avtomatsko
<nostro> bljak
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> kaj je kiosk?
<CrazyLemon> OMG!
<CrazyLemon> in ti si končal feri ??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nostro eno 'neumno' vprašanje..zakaj za vraga bi hotu met kiosk mode na laptopu? :)
<CrazyLemon> in kok vidim tutorial je vse kar rabiš je to da  zbrišeš recimo chromeKiosk.sh  :) al pa preimenuješ
<CrazyLemon> tko ti se ne bo chrome zagnal
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..dolgčas
<CrazyLemon> pa jedu bi neki
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> to sploh ni smešno!
<upd> iii :)
<upd> še enga smo rešil izpod roba
<bogdanov> aj kej za stavt
<bogdanov> folk?
<nostro> CrazyLemon: na netbooku ga samo testiram. kiosk mode je pa za javno uporabo primeren
<nostro> pa hvala idejo
<nostro> uh, narejeno. preimenoval datoteko, in zmagal! hvala CrazyLemon
<upd> np
<upd> !translate en sl stretch
<Pepelka> stretch
<zdobersek> :O
<zdobersek> pepelka fail?
<upd> !translate en sl stretche
<Pepelka> stretche
<upd> mhm
<upd> aj stisni to
<zdobersek> !translate sl en raztegniti
<Pepelka> stretch
<zdobersek> evo ti!
<zdobersek> !translate en sl stretching
<Pepelka> raztezanje
<zdobersek> al pa to
<upd> hvala
<zdobersek> fakin dolgocajten vecer
<zdobersek> updejtam karkol lahko
<zdobersek> ka instalira kdo eno kviz skripto na Pepelko prosim :)
<matic> hej. sm pepelka je pa Å¡tajerka a? "kateri niso povezani"
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaa..diskonektal me je..madafaka :(
<CrazyLemon> po treh tednih :((
<CrazyLemon> matic ja vem za kaj je kiosk mode uporaben..sem ga že enkrat rihtal :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne z chromeom ampak z FF sem nekaj se igral pa z Opero katera ima kiosk mode že builtin
<matic> chrome ima tudi vgrajenga po novem. in je kr precej kul
<matic> hvala, mi je ratal zrihtata
<CrazyLemon> ne ni tako kul
<CrazyLemon> ker še vedno lahko se igraš z možnostmi
<CrazyLemon> opera pa ti to onemogoči
<matic> če slediš tem navodilom ki sem jih prej postal potem je bulletproof
<matic> samo preko shella mi je ratal nazaj prit
<CrazyLemon> ni bulletproof..sej ti pravim.. pri chromeu še vedno se lahk igraš z nastavitvami tudi v fullscreen načinu
<matic> ker gre fullscreen in nimaš nobenih nastavitev, pa vse sem dal na read-only
<CrazyLemon> nimaš več tistega ključa ?
<matic> ključa?
<CrazyLemon> ikonca ključa = nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> http://www.instructables.com/image/FE4DH78GB3W26RN/Testing.jpg
<CrazyLemon> očitno je še vedno..torej ni bulletproof :)
<matic> uspel mi ga je pripravit do tega da če zaženem tega nepriviligiranega uporabnika v gnome načinu potem se lepo poveže na mrežo in ne sprašuje. če je pa v kioskmodeu potem pa se wlan ne poveže
<matic> ni ključka za nastavitve
<matic> in tudi če je sem dal default mapo na read-only
<matic> ja on v tem printscreenu ni imel vključene --kiosk varjatne
<Grega> kaj pa ima kiosk s ferijem? in ne, nisem ga dokoncal..
<matic> b?
<Grega> sem pa ze videl kiosk.. celo scal sem po njem..
<Grega> blizu ferija
<matic> o ko se pije je kiosk super uporabna stvar.
<matic> ampak vse to še vedno ne pojasni zakaj se ta pezde ne poveže na wlan ko je v kiosk modu
<CrazyLemon> a je zaščiten wlan?
<matic> seveda
<matic> sem izklopil keyring (brez gesla)
<CrazyLemon> potem nimam več idej :)
<matic> če zaženem v gnome potem se normalno poveže brez vprašanja
<CrazyLemon> pojdi v uporabnike in skupine
<CrazyLemon> in dovoli uporabniku da se povezuje na brezžična in žična omrežja
<matic> sem dovolil
<CrazyLemon> no še tretja možnost
<CrazyLemon> !google
<Pepelka> Slike http://www.google.si/imghp?hl=sl&tab=wi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne slike :D
<matic> haha, pa samo tale tip ki sem ti že prej poslal je zgruntal kako ga spelat do tuki. nič več ni kot to. sej ga bom kr vprašu :)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kdaj bo californication s04e03 v videotekah? :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega po moje drug teden
<CrazyLemon> ker vceraj so komaj predvajali e01 in e02
<Grega> lenuhi!
<CrazyLemon> ta teden je res boring kar se tiče epizod..čist nč niso predvajal
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> js pa tudi nisem bil produktiven..čez 3 tedne pa moram met že narejeno animacijo
<Grega> to je novo-leto-efekt :)
<CrazyLemon> sux :)
<Grega> ceprav se jaz nic novoletno ne pocutim.. verjetno bom jutri nasrkal se za nazaj..
<CrazyLemon> nasrkal?
<Grega> najebal
<CrazyLemon> vem kaj pomeni nasrkal..ampak zakaj me zanima :)
<Grega> ah
<Grega> kolega zrihta.. za 20eur neomejeno pijace..
<Grega> lani je bilo isto..
<Grega> in..
<CrazyLemon> ah..pol ne boš nasrkal..ampak ga boš srkal :))
<Grega> ni lahko oglavnem.. :(
<CrazyLemon> ne mi gušte delat :D
<Grega> najraje ne bi sel
<Grega> ampak.. morem..
<Grega> ..morem..
<Grega> :(
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> nč..tv time
<Grega> ah, saj sem vam povedal.. nekdo je iSpot (al kako se rece trgovini) pokazal, sredi MB.. tam sem pustil svoj pecat, ki je bil posledica "20eur daj, pa lahko pijes kolk lahko"
<Grega> :)
<Grega> nic ni pametnega
<Grega> chuck bo
<Sky[x]> http://nye.skype.com/
<Pepelka> Skype’s New Year’s Eve video celebration starts in: | Skype NYE
<CrazyLemon> chucka sm že gledal oz. ga še vedno gledam :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da res ni nič pametnega
<bogdanov> re :>
<bogdanov> crazy aj ksn film
<bogdanov> death race 2 LOL?
<bogdanov> the american sux
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> torej je bolš da si ga nisem sposojal :D
<bogdanov> ja :)
<Sky[x]>  death race je
<Sky[x]> na polivii kar sem ga vidu
<Sky[x]> tko tko
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> fora je tko kj crazy reku
<bogdanov> dvojka bi mogla bit ubistvu 1ka
<bogdanov> res zagnojena scena
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> pa Å¡e isti igralc ni
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> toje logicno nekak an
<bogdanov> k frankestain umre
<bogdanov> kao na zacetku death race 1
<bogdanov> mah zagnojil so :D
<Sky[x]> jp
<marko-_--> death race je kurc od ovce
 * CrazyLemon gleda 27C3 keynote
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-31
<CrazyLemon> tale stuxnet je pa kr zanimivo narejen :)
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> res res :D
<bogdanov> dj ker
<bogdanov> film crazy no
<CrazyLemon> ma ni nobenga filma
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> res
<bogdanov> sux
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ane
<CrazyLemon> pejt na youtube :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> stari dons stavm
<bogdanov> 3 tekme
<bogdanov> sm dau 50eu
<bogdanov> gor
<bogdanov> pa dam
<bogdanov> treto narobno
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> dobr 2:2
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> 02 sm dau
<bogdanov> tko daje kul ce tko ustane
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> spet se tolazis :p
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a kdo uporabla
<bogdanov> phenom x2 550
<bogdanov> ali
<bogdanov> phenom x2 555
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> uporabljam js
<CrazyLemon> celeron
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> ker :D
<CrazyLemon> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.32-26-generic |  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 2429.744 MHz | Bogomips: 4859.48 | Mem: 315/750M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 74.54G Free: 43.96G | Procs: 199 | Uptime: 3 wks 8 hrs 25 mins 26 secs  | Load: 1.12 1.53 1.61  | Vpenis: 60.4 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] @ 1280x1024 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 405.06M Out: 2.87G
<CrazyLemon> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan:NA Case: +44.0°C Fan:NA
<bogdanov> a mas
<bogdanov> 256
<bogdanov> grafo tole
<CrazyLemon> 512 naj bi bla
<bogdanov> ah ke
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je tko..da sm js kupu 9550 512mb
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> kako
<CrazyLemon> in ko sm jo dau gor..vidim da jo sistem prepozna kot 9600 :)
<bogdanov> neobstaja
<bogdanov> na
<bogdanov> agp
<bogdanov> JU??
<bogdanov> pa 9550
<CrazyLemon> JU?
<bogdanov> jah na agp
<bogdanov> vodilu
<bogdanov> 256
<bogdanov> nekak
<bogdanov> 512 no way
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je 512
<CrazyLemon> zdj se mi ne da iskat Å¡katle
<bogdanov> nevem ceje
<bogdanov> sicer
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> ceje 9550
<bogdanov> je zihr flesana
<bogdanov> na 9600
<CrazyLemon> ne vem a je flesana al ni..vem sam da sm k sm gledal v trgovini kupu 9550 :)
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> pol zih ni hehe :)
<CrazyLemon> kot rečeno..pojma nimam :D
<CrazyLemon> vem sam da mam grafično to je pa tudi vse :D
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da je RV350 chip
<CrazyLemon> RV350 se bo imenovala Radeon 9600. O Pro in Nepro izdajah Å¡e ni podatkov.
<CrazyLemon> tko pravi slo-tech :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> pro pa xt
<bogdanov> 360
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a uporablas
<bogdanov> hardinfo
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..
<CrazyLemon> ne  vem niti kaj je to
<bogdanov> hardware info
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> js uporabljam lshw
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> nepokaze
<bogdanov> rama
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> kak da ne
<bogdanov> od grafe?
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> aja to..to ne pokaze ne
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kva pa ati panel
<CrazyLemon> ni ga
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> a kdo kle uporabla gtx 470
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> !! Danes prvic jahala Malija!! ? Wauu, najboljši konj...& inštruktor ;)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kvaj sfolkam
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> svašta..kok je ta stara..17? :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> pa se grda
<bogdanov> sux
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> zato je tok vesela da je jahala konja :)
<CrazyLemon> počak da zajaha tipa..to bo veselja
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> jednom
<bogdanov> ne dvaputa
<bogdanov> tri puta
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> OVO JE BALKAN
<bogdanov> http://www.avto.net/_MOTO/ad.asp?ID=4247614
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<bogdanov> ni svoh za jurja
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sam je ne bi kupu
<CrazyLemon> 250 je Å¡voh
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> toj res
<bogdanov> upam da tamau kup
<bogdanov> kj mocnej
<bogdanov> pa da jst odkupm
<bogdanov> ninjo zx6r 2003
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> tip joj kupu
<bogdanov> novo
<bogdanov> a pelu seje prkrat
<bogdanov> 3000km
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> šalabajzer kaj češ
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> jst mu tud to pravm
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> men zrihti
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> eno
<bogdanov> 180ko
<bogdanov> runerco
<bogdanov> za po vas
<bogdanov> da grem do bleda
<bogdanov> lah
<bogdanov> polet
<bogdanov> mam zdj 125 paj svoh
<CrazyLemon> jebeš bled..it stinks :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ribe
<bogdanov> dobre dolaze
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> a bledddd
<bogdanov> sone sone
<bogdanov> aba di beste
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> kva unedav prbijata
<bogdanov> vinjeta
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kvaj dons stabo
<bogdanov> 3 je ura
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> columbus
<bogdanov> je povedu
<bogdanov> 3:2
<bogdanov> treta
<bogdanov> tretina
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> da zadanm
<bogdanov> dons 250eu
<bogdanov> JEBEMO
<CrazyLemon> mah če gledam na youtubeu to konferenco k je bla
<bogdanov> kero
<bogdanov> konferenco
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> !google CCC
<Pepelka> Cheat Code Central http://www.cheatcc.com/
<CrazyLemon> ni to to
<CrazyLemon> !google 27C3
<Pepelka> 27C3 « CCC Event Weblog http://events.ccc.de/category/27c3/
<CrazyLemon> to :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kakooooooooom sve te više
<bogdanov> volim
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kurbaj tuga
<CrazyLemon> dj ne mi kle podoknic pet!
<bogdanov> HAAHA
<bogdanov> to ceumu
<CrazyLemon> bo Å¡e kdo kj pomislu
<bogdanov> chanu pojem
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> qrba..torrentleech ne dela...torej si bom sposodu kj ko se zbudim :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a kups
<bogdanov> wrt160nl
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> kaj če mi
<bogdanov> sposodu
<bogdanov> ps
<bogdanov> piratski
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> nism pirat če si sam sposodim
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> nism te mu za tazga
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :/
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT0sG-CZZrs
<Pepelka> YouTube        - MC STOJAN ft. TINA IVANOVIC - SEXY [ OFFICIAL VIDEO ]
<bogdanov> eo zate komad
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> castle je kar okej serija
<marko-_-> me precej spominja na mentalista sicer
<bogdanov> marko aka dexter
<marko-_-> ampak okej
<marko-_-> neki dost je the krimi serij ko majo detektivi neke asistente poleg...
<marko-_-> psych, mentalist,castle
<marko-_-> etc
<marko-_-> sam da je psych top <3
<CrazyLemon> psych pa res ni krimi serija
<bogdanov> rili?
<marko-_-> itak da je, če spada pod comedy žanr še ne pomeni da ni krimi
<marko-_-> koncept je enak
<CrazyLemon> kaj je zate enak koncept?
<marko-_-> mentalist je hud sam ko se gre o red johnu, castle ma na hipe tak kul witty humor, samo na srečo ni tok pusto kot mentalist skozi epizode
<marko-_-> psych pa je enostavno carska serija
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, detektivi + asistenti
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak on ni detektiv
<CrazyLemon> sam fejka se :)
<marko-_-> wtf?
<marko-_-> saj pri mentalistu jane tudi ni detektiv
<marko-_-> tako kot pri castlu castle ni
<CrazyLemon> oz. ne fejka se..pac ni detektiv
<marko-_-> on je asisten
<marko-_-> zato sem rekel
<marko-_-> detektivi ki rešujejo kejse z pomočjo asistentov
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je jane
<marko-_-> consultant
<marko-_-> tak kot pri psychu ona dva
<marko-_-> pa pri castlu castle
<marko-_-> consultant ali asistent
<marko-_-> sam mentalista so preveč kopiralu po psychu
<uporabnik> pedri
<marko-_-> castle je mal bolj unikaten
<marko-_-> v prvi epizodi pokličejo avtorja, ker je nek morilec ubijal ljudi po njegovi knjigi
<CrazyLemon> ma js nism vidu tok povezave med mentalistom pa psychom..k mentalist dela bl na psiholoski ravni se mi zdi
<marko-_-> in pol on dalje pomaga pri kejsih
<marko-_-> ma princip je enak
<marko-_-> psych je bla ena izmed prvih the uspešnih policemen serij
<marko-_-> pač v tem stilu
<marko-_-> kjer majo neke consultante
<marko-_-> ki se pretvarjajo neki
<marko-_-> wtf
<marko-_-> * Received a CTCP PING from uporabnik
<marko-_-> * Received a CTCP TIME from uporabnik
<marko-_-> * Received a CTCP VERSION from uporabnik
<CrazyLemon> ja..my bad
<marko-_-> kdo je to
<uporabnik> čćžžšđ
<CrazyLemon> sm se mislu opat pa sm njega po nesreci :D
<bogdanov> jah
<marko-_-> čist preveč serij spremljam
<marko-_-> ene 20
<bogdanov> hoce da ga opali
<bogdanov> 10k
<bogdanov> :P
<marko-_-> upam da bom naslednjo leto naredil maturo :)
<uporabnik> brb
<uporabnik> morm rebootat
<uporabnik> sem updejtov :>
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..on gre rebootat
<CrazyLemon> js pa shutdown
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> -k NOW
<bogdanov> hehe
 * CrazyLemon shutdown -k bed
<CrazyLemon> NOW ne pomaga :D tk k bed :D
<bogdanov> HEHE
<bogdanov> :)
<uporabnik> haha updejtov sem os x  :D
<uporabnik> čćžšđ
<uporabnik> a vidte sumnike ?
<uporabnik> kdo kle ?
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ko je najačči ?
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ne sj ne sam delam se
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ooo lejga
<upd> sem vedu da si ti ta :D
<bogdanov> kvaje a bo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> tud če se sam delaš je dost
<upd> jest se tud debila delam pa sem debil
<upd> :D
<upd> nč evo
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> 8h žurka v kmš-ju
<upd> v glavi mi razbija
<bogdanov> as biu
<upd> trezen sem mogu furat
<bogdanov> u kmsju?
<upd> poln kurac mam vsega
<upd> jap
<bogdanov> aj blo
<bogdanov> nabit
<upd> spodi ja
<upd> gor na vrh pa prazno kot vedno
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> sm mislu
<upd> da je frend najači
<upd> k je eno pičko dobil
<upd> sam k sm jo v glavo vidu
<upd> sm vedu
<upd> da ni najači
<upd> milf
<upd> smehi :)
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> dol
<bogdanov> so cudne
<bogdanov> prov morm 1x
<bogdanov> it
<bogdanov> zj
<bogdanov> da se rugam
<bogdanov> HAha
<upd> ma k da bi jih iz črnobila potegnu
<upd> ja sej :D
<bogdanov> picke
<bogdanov> pa pir
<bogdanov> pijejo pa tko
<bogdanov> cccccc
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> vin .. haa
<upd> o jaa :)
<upd> ena 16 letnica
<upd> pjanaaa
<upd> se z 20 folka zalizvala
<upd> k se je hotla z mano
<upd> sem sm odjebu
<upd> no sej mal pozneje so jo pa vn nesli
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> HEHE
<bogdanov> kva nis su poznej
<bogdanov> vn
<bogdanov> h:)
<upd> seveda brez pretepa tud ni Å¡lo pa smrkcov :D
<upd> ma ko jebe pičke pjane
<upd> nej se sama fuka če je pijana
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> dol
<bogdanov> se nism vidu fajta
<bogdanov> k nm je 1x reku
<bogdanov> kao k smo svedi
<bogdanov> dijaske izkaznice
<bogdanov> a folk je hodu brez
<bogdanov> notr
<bogdanov> mamu mu
<upd> lol :)
<upd> ma ja zdej kr čekirajo osebne
<upd> k je dost turistov
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> to pa vem
<bogdanov> anglezi
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> jap
<upd> pa italiano
<upd> kaj ti
<upd> celo noč že geekaš
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> kreten sm
<bogdanov> pogledam 2 filma
<bogdanov> da pridm do konc
<bogdanov> stav
<bogdanov> k zacnejo ob 3
<bogdanov> pa do 5-6
<bogdanov> pa nakonc
<bogdanov> se to spusijo
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> aja, slabo moje sožalje
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> a nisi zadnič reku da boš nehal s tem
<bogdanov> mah baksuz
<upd> če izgubiš
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> dons sm dau
<bogdanov> 50eu
<bogdanov> na tri tekme
<bogdanov> evo dve sm dobu
<bogdanov> treta nebo
<bogdanov> pomoje
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> a 250eu
<bogdanov> bi blo
<upd> uff slaba :)
<bogdanov> Portland Trailblazers	85	29	17	33	6	 		
<bogdanov> Utah Jazz	78	25	16	27	10	
<bogdanov> 7
<bogdanov> pik
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> je to
<bogdanov> pa cetrta
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> aja
<upd> bed
<upd> kaj pa je to
<upd> fuzbal ?
<bogdanov> nba
<bogdanov> basket
<bogdanov> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/domaca-scena/video-damjan-murko-posnel-seksi-koledar-in-pokazal.html
<Pepelka> VIDEO & FOTO: Razgaljeni Murko podarja seksi koledar - 24ur.com
<bogdanov> cak
<bogdanov> aj ta fuknen?
<bogdanov> kva ti stari?
<upd> lool
<upd> ma ne vem kam za nov let
<upd> aj umek v ambasadi al kje že
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> kolega
<bogdanov> isto reku
<bogdanov> ceb sli u ambasado
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> heh sej po se pa mogoče vidimo
<upd> a dol pičke kej fukajo pa to :D
<upd> nism Å¡e bil
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> cev srans
<bogdanov> fukajo
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> sam kup par bonbonov
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sam da naus
<bogdanov> ksno od italjanov
<bogdanov> zajahov
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> pol se naus mu kul :P
<bogdanov> ma jebem ti basket
<bogdanov> vem daj bla ta tekma rizik
<bogdanov> pa sm jo dau
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> un k vem dabo
<upd> pač zajebal si.
<bogdanov> filadelfija pa coloardo
<bogdanov> vec k 5,5
<bogdanov> golov
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> jih je blo 10
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> kmet sm
<upd> hah
<bogdanov> se un kj napovedvov
<bogdanov> je reku dabojo uni zmagal
<upd> čak mal
<upd> dj mi ti povej
<upd> kaj je z italjankami
<bogdanov> jah nc
<bogdanov> da naus od ksnga biznisnema pesu
<bogdanov> pecu*
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> a popizdijo ?
<bogdanov> sam sj
<bogdanov> nebo nc
<bogdanov> enga kolega
<bogdanov> so razbil
<bogdanov> k picko
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> a niso varkoti
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> toj use povezan
<bogdanov> k te
<bogdanov> italjani
<bogdanov> prodajajo notr
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sj ga niso
<bogdanov> notr
<upd> ajja
<bogdanov> vn pa
<bogdanov> batine
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> nekaj novega zvedu
<upd> u pol pa jeba
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> mah sam sj naus nc toj mau primerov
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> pol bom sam eskuzi eskuzi :D
<upd> mja sej itaq
<bogdanov> ti sam rec
<bogdanov> da mene poznas
<bogdanov> bogdanov
<bogdanov> rec
<bogdanov> da nam
<bogdanov> razsu
<bogdanov> italjo
<bogdanov> se 1x
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> pol jih bom prec po pički dobil :D
<upd> haha
<upd> itaq ja :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> ma ti sam vrebi
<bogdanov> boli te kurac
<bogdanov> sj ce pofukas
<bogdanov> pa ces poj tepen
<bogdanov> saj neki mas od tega
<bogdanov> a ni tko
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> res je :D
<bogdanov> fukov si
<bogdanov> pa se recs
<bogdanov> jah 5
<upd> kaj je pa srans ?
<bogdanov> jih nism mogu zmetat
<bogdanov> 3 sm
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> haha valdaaa :D
<upd> a to kao
<upd> častil
<upd> ko jih jebe
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> majo da one mene častijo
<bogdanov> schranz
<bogdanov> muza
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> aja \0/
<upd> ok...
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jah bonboncke
<bogdanov> bos castiv
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> kere to
<upd> frufru ?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> alpa PEZ
<bogdanov> bos lazi notr
<bogdanov> presvercu
<upd> ma pol nav  neč :D
<upd> ma ne uživam jest tega
<upd> in ti to daješ pičkam ?
<upd> pol pa fukaš ko nor
<upd> 5h skup
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> ah ke
<bogdanov> jst nezahajam ke redno
<bogdanov> kdaj pa kdaj
<bogdanov> pa se to ne na schranz
<bogdanov> mam kolege
<bogdanov> k so bl fukneni pa ja
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> heh :)
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> men sede cefurka bl
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> pa tud cefurka mi dojadi
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC_WDiOE-v4&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Sabrina & Osman Hadžić - Poljubi me (Dj Mato & Cvirn 2nd  2oo9 Remix)
<upd> tole
<bogdanov> use to je isti kurac
<bogdanov> sam nabijane
<bogdanov> po par urah
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> dobr
<upd> sj nism bil Å¡e na pravem schranzu nikol
<bogdanov> komad
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> :D:D
<upd> xD
<bogdanov> sm biu jst doskrat
<bogdanov> kao
<bogdanov> dance house
<bogdanov> mamu jim
<bogdanov> pol pa
<bogdanov> schranz
<upd> heh valda
<upd> sj mi Å¡e povej
<upd> aj kej kmetic dol
<upd>  da bom mel debato o traktorjih pa to lohk
<upd> k mene to veseli
<upd> ...
<upd> full
<upd> res
<upd> :D
<upd> sj vem kako je dol
<upd> tko k kakšna ultra
<upd> same finese k čakajo da častiš
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> jah ksne bojo tud
<bogdanov> kmetice kao hude
<bogdanov> hahah
<upd> mah sej se tud kr dobr pošmenkajo
<upd> ma al bom pa kr tle
<upd> pa bo
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ke tle
<bogdanov> u lj
<bogdanov> u lj
<bogdanov> pa greva
<bogdanov> u exena
<upd> ne za računalnikom
<bogdanov> pa u 12ko
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> pol
<upd> kwa :D
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> u exena
<bogdanov> u lj
<upd> mene niso spistil u exena
<bogdanov> mah
<upd> spustil*
<bogdanov> bojo pustil
<bogdanov> kaj nebojo
<upd> kao 23 ah
<bogdanov> ce sm jst 21
<upd> jah če poznaš varnostnike :D
<upd> sam po rabim še 200€ sabo
<bogdanov> nepoznam
<bogdanov> sam u
<bogdanov> 12
<bogdanov> poznam
<bogdanov> 100eu dost
<bogdanov> usak 100eu
<bogdanov> sva carja
<upd> haha :D
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> skoda k tamau gre
<bogdanov> z s6ko
<bogdanov> ps
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> kaj je to
<upd> avto ? :D
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> bmw hah
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> stari dobr sj ni tanov
<bogdanov> 2003
<bogdanov> letnik ampak 340 ps
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pizda nevem kam bi su
<bogdanov> ej tega
<bogdanov> en me vab
<bogdanov> se grem u leva
<bogdanov> gemblat
<bogdanov> zdele
<bogdanov> HAhA
<bogdanov> sj me mika
<upd> heh :D lol
<upd> pejt boš "zaslužil"
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> ceb zadev
<bogdanov> na stavah bi su ene
<bogdanov> 50
<bogdanov> reskirat
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> u kongota
<upd> toj glih za 2h igrat
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hnO5zgqeMI&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Kemal Malovčić - Maturska haljina
<upd> ei taj dobr
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> 2h
<bogdanov> ce naredis
<bogdanov> pol je za vec
<bogdanov> ja 2h
<bogdanov> po ure
<bogdanov> alpa sem mn
<upd> heh :D
<upd> bom jest Å¡el enkrat s tabo
<upd> mi boš to pokazal
<upd> k bom mel keš
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBkKGmczp0Y
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Kemal Malovcic - Lazu te lazu malena (Hitovi DM SAT)
<bogdanov> tale mij najjaci od nega
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> str
<bogdanov> ampak kul
<bogdanov> narediva
<upd> o ja taj tud dobr
<bogdanov> usak po 200-300eu
<bogdanov> pa kupva
<bogdanov> kms
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> lool :D
<bogdanov> da polivava
<bogdanov> cipe
<bogdanov> z vinam
<bogdanov> za 12eu
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> haha :D
<upd> raj kupim ne vem kaj ampak karkoli k kmš
<upd> evo
<upd> kupiva dinamit da ga podreva
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> pa en kabap postaviva
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> mam rocne
<bogdanov> po 30eu
<bogdanov> ce rabs
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> no evo vidiš to :D
<bogdanov> bo kolega
<bogdanov> savic zrihtu
<upd> ma da gre u zrak :D
<bogdanov> k pride iz cuze
<upd> haha :D
<bogdanov> un kj na kransko
<bogdanov> polcijo vrgu
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> vem vem :D
<upd> to ti vse poznaš
<upd> haha jao
<upd> :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_Cu4o5UMdc
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Saban Saulic - Danima te cekam
<upd> evo pa tale
<bogdanov> http://www.cacars.com/Car/Audi/S6/Avant_Quattro/2002_Audi_S6_for_sale_13570.html eo tak ni svoh a
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> pol pa počas zmanka pevcev
<bogdanov> mah ima ih dosta
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> heh :D sam daj audi
<upd> je jih dost sam mal dejansko dobrih
<bogdanov> ja tazga ma tamau
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> pa
<upd> ija dobr je
<bogdanov> MPOWER
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> jst bom kupu
<bogdanov> pomoje golf 5
<bogdanov> gti
<bogdanov> sam kurac
<upd> sam ne vem te limuzine mi niso nasplošno
<bogdanov> se golf 4 1.6 je strosk
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> o ja
<upd> golf bo ja :)
<upd> pol ne boš več mogu gemblat
<bogdanov> hehe ja
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caIvUrK6tO8
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Sinan Sakic - 2009 - Medena
<bogdanov> tole tij znano
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> haha od brata zena
<bogdanov> sla na siht
<bogdanov> a jst se spat nism su
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> prav mi
<bogdanov> o boze pa zapre vrata
<bogdanov> hah
<upd> o seveda mi je znana najboljša
<upd> haha :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: sprememba uporabniških dovoljenj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4653/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kva ti
<bogdanov> kvavs
<bogdanov> kupu
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> alpa kva mas ze
<upd> nimam nič
<upd> pa tud ne bo ene 2 leti nič še
<bogdanov> zakva ne?
<upd> pol k bo Å¡iht
<upd> zdej mam laguno od fotra
<upd> k ne rabi
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> ker letnik
<upd> ei ne vem ene 97
<bogdanov> aha kul
<bogdanov> dobr avto za ta dnar
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kok je ura
<bogdanov> pa kr nc nism zjeban
<upd> haha :D
<upd> jest sm sfukan
<upd> tale kavica mal prbila
<upd> uu ka sm zajebal
<upd> nism z veliko začetnico začel
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] upd: sprememba uporabniških dovoljenj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4653/new/posts/
<bogdanov> mah napis mus
<bogdanov> rm -rf /*
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> haha itaq
<upd>  upišete "sudo su" in vpišete
<upd> lol fail.
<bogdanov> donshaha
<bogdanov> dons pa litr vodke
<bogdanov> pa bom bruhov
<bogdanov> jutr pa
<bogdanov> spau ceu dan
<bogdanov> HAHa
<upd> hah ja sej bo nekaj tekega jap
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: samodejno nameščanje gonilnikov za podporo namizja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4654/new/posts/
<bogdanov> delam po kmecko
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<upd> dj mu ti to odgovor
<upd> jest nism to nikol delal :D
<bogdanov> ma nism jst registriran
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> upd:system6680
<upd> evo ti :)
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> !google nokia 6680
<Pepelka> Nokia 6680 - mobilniki - mobile.si http://www.mobile.si/gsm/nokia-6680.html
<upd> ;)
<bogdanov> sj bo crazy
<upd> on spava
<bogdanov> a to
<bogdanov> mas?
<upd> sem imel 5 let nazaj
<bogdanov> kva mas
<bogdanov> zdj
<upd> pol so mi v Å¡oli ukradli
<upd> iphone 2g
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> mam ene nokije
<bogdanov> ukradene
<bogdanov> sam se nc neda an
<bogdanov> to skesij
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> kaj se ne da
<bogdanov> a se da
<bogdanov> kolega ene
<bogdanov> na touch nove
<bogdanov> zrihta
<bogdanov> po 50eu
<bogdanov> komad
<bogdanov> morm se tocn model uprasat
<upd> imei spremeniš
<upd> al kaj je že
<upd> da se to vse
<upd> sam prav folk morš poznat :p
<bogdanov> dj bos
<bogdanov> ti spremenu
<bogdanov> pa dobis en telefon
<bogdanov> za dabe
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sj neki sm brav
<bogdanov> sam kurc aj to za zaupat
<upd> mah tko čej jajc od telefona folk sploh ne prijavi ne iščejo...
<upd> te telefone dostikrat kupijejo iz tujine
<upd> tko da nimajo papirjev jest jih za svojga nimam
<upd> in nič ne morem če mi ga ukradejo
<upd> sicer pa ja je za zaupat..
<upd> lohk pa gre v tujino
<upd> tam te pa sploh ne izsledijo
<upd> sledijo pa ne izsledijo smth
<upd> no ti povej model
<upd> pa bom jest folk uprašal
<bogdanov> toj butnena roba
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> aja ne vem kako točno je s tem
<upd> verjetno je sledenje
<upd> sam uno Å¡tevilko se da spremenit  strojno
<bogdanov> imei trinajst mestno ja vem to
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> kva ti
<bogdanov> as ustov drgac
<bogdanov> a se nis su
<bogdanov> sleep
<upd> nisem Å¡el Å¡e
<upd> če sm dam prišel komej
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> sj res
<bogdanov> kurba sm tok zjebov
<bogdanov> da kr pozablam
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a uporablat
<bogdanov> netbooka
<bogdanov> uporablas*
<bogdanov> kej*
<bogdanov> ja fak
<upd> ja za filme pa to
<upd> mam ga kr zravn vzglavnika
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ampak res čist skoz
<upd> pol sm zaprem k mam dost pa je
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> kok ti pa kej batarija zdrzi
<upd> zjutri pa odprem pa na nov
<upd> ma skoz je prkloplen, drugač pa ene 4-5h
<bogdanov> aha
<upd> v soli tko nekak ja
<bogdanov> kva pa mas gor
<upd> mal worda mal fb itd
<bogdanov> netbook remix
<upd> un ubuntu
<upd> jap
<bogdanov> a 10.10
<bogdanov> al 04
<upd> k je prov za tega spisan acer aspire one
<upd> 10.10
<bogdanov> aha
<upd> in dela vse v nulo :)
<bogdanov> jst mam 10.04
<bogdanov> dela isto
<bogdanov> use
<bogdanov> k urca
<upd> super :)
<bogdanov> ati zazna
<bogdanov> atoma
<bogdanov> k dvojedrnika
<bogdanov> ?
<upd> jap
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> tud med
<upd> sta dva stolpca tam...
<bogdanov> a mas ssd
<bogdanov> disk
<bogdanov> al se navadn
<upd> drugač še vedu ne bi ja 8gb ssd
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> jst tud
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> kok inck
<bogdanov> 9
<bogdanov> ?
<upd> pa 4gb una kartica
<upd> ja
<bogdanov> pol je same shit k moj
<bogdanov> sam daje
<bogdanov> dell inspiron 910
<upd> aja ql ql
<upd> sam tvoj je črne barve
<upd> moj je bel
<upd> :P
<bogdanov> toj re
<bogdanov> s
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> aja no Å¡e to morm povedat
<upd> da je 1024+512 rama
<upd> k sem dal 1gb notr Å¡e
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> jst mam 1gb
<bogdanov> v originalu
<bogdanov> laufa
<bogdanov> res lepo
<upd> moj je mal 512 sam :D
<bogdanov> si nism mislu dav tko
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> ma ne vem
<bogdanov> 1g cez glavo
<upd> ko wireshark odprem cpu zabije
<upd> mja rama je dost vedno
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> jst
<upd> mal cpu zmatra
<bogdanov> ga mam ce grem
<bogdanov> km z avtam
<bogdanov> da
<bogdanov> pol wlan
<bogdanov> pa livescore
<bogdanov> za stave
<bogdanov> rezultate
<bogdanov> gledam
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> haha :D
<upd> zakon
<upd> jest sm razmišljal da bi un gps na usb kupil
<upd> pa v avto na armaturo ga dal
<bogdanov> stari
<upd> pa prek cigaretnika polnil
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> mas zdj
<bogdanov> za 10eu
<bogdanov> tale
<bogdanov> t2
<bogdanov> net
<bogdanov> a mas net ti
<bogdanov> jst sm uzev
<bogdanov> pa sploh nism se probu
<bogdanov> HAha
<upd> ne nimam kak net
<upd> nimam t2 spljoh
<upd> hah :D
<bogdanov> ma ne tko
<bogdanov> prek USB MODEMA
<upd> mja nimam
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> a mas wlan
<bogdanov> doma
<upd> to nebi Å¡lo tle verjetno
<upd> imam ja
<bogdanov> ker rutr
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> kaj a me boš heknu
<bogdanov> mja najbol da jst
<upd> en čist tanov od telekoma
<upd> oz. siola tak bel
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> nimam pojma ka je že za en
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> no pa Å¡e eni so prklopleni gor
<upd> ma sicer brat to čez :)
<upd> k mi je arnes blokiral gor
<upd> haha
<upd> oz.
<upd> irc.triera.si
<bogdanov> jst mam wrt54gl pa wrt160nl
<bogdanov> med sabo povezana
<upd> pa ne ve da je arnes tud
<bogdanov> triera
<bogdanov> nedela
<upd> no ja ta wrt54gl je se mi zdi
<bogdanov> ves?
<upd> aja
<bogdanov> ah ke
<bogdanov> ze doug ne
<upd> no sej ne vem kj blokiran itaq
<upd> :D
<upd> kaj pol je sam Å¡e arnes ustav
<upd> ostal*
<upd> madafaka
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> atw
<bogdanov> ma zdj open
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> aja točno
<upd> učasih je še linz bil
<bogdanov> linz
<bogdanov> open?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kvaj biu
<bogdanov> ze
<bogdanov> link
<bogdanov> Krome
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> aja ne
<upd> Krome un je vesoljec
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mafic
<upd> irc.link.si
<upd> valda :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :)
<upd>  irc.uni-mb.si
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> tega pa prvič vidim
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> a nis vedu
<bogdanov> fakk kvaj blo ucasih
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> ja ja je že dolg tega :D
<upd> na kurac mi gre
<upd> po 3 leta
<upd> debatiral s folkom
<upd> po 16h na dan
<upd> a zdej niti neč ne vem
<upd> kdo je kdo bil
<upd> zakaj je bil
<bogdanov> hehe :)
<upd> Å¡lo vse to naprej
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> do 8h pocakam
<bogdanov> se grem strizt
<bogdanov> u merkator
<bogdanov> pa spat do ene 3h pol
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> haha :D
<upd> jest bom tud Å¡el
<upd> počas
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> sam dons bo pojedina ob 13h
<bogdanov> aja
<upd> tko da se morm zbudit do takrat
<upd> pol pa nazaj spat
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> najgrs je ustt
<bogdanov> an
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> jap z rdečimi očmi
<upd> učmi
<upd> kaj mam jest s temi u-ji
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> prov posilil so me
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> uu model kera bejba
<upd> uu lej to
<upd> haha
<upd> zdej kr u je povsod pišem
<bogdanov> kera haha
<upd> ma nobena
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> fakk gledam
<bogdanov> bivso
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> dobila enga fotra
<bogdanov> 40 let
<bogdanov> ma froca
<bogdanov> zdj fakk
<bogdanov> :Ss
<bogdanov> itak je bla bl za f sam
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> haha
<upd> on ima pare
<upd> ti nisi imel
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja ceb
<bogdanov> jih
<bogdanov> mel
<bogdanov> biji prvosu
<bogdanov> jepa en klosar
<bogdanov> HAHa
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> tip
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> bmw
<bogdanov> 7ko
<bogdanov> letnik 98
<bogdanov> kao spedenana
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> pa usak tedn
<bogdanov> ma druge
<bogdanov> probne tablce
<bogdanov> jao
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> nc care odoh ja
<bogdanov> SISAT SE
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> uzivej! :>
<bogdanov> pa ce bos
<bogdanov> su u AG
<bogdanov> da navs dam prsu
<bogdanov> s trdmu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> lool :D
<upd> ok ti tud uživi v striženju
<upd> ayd
<uni4dfx> anyone alive?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: samodejno nameščanje gonilnikov za podporo namizja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4654/new/posts/
<miha> linux politika http://www.razgledi.net/2010/12/31/cas-je-da-drzavljani-ponovno-prevzamemo-drzavo/ :)
<Pepelka> Čas je, da državljani ponovno prevzamemo državo &laquo;  razgledi.net
<uni4dfx> dobrojutro tudi tebi miha :)
<miha> jutro pa hvala :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšel je KOffice 2.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4655/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/s-palico-pretepel-svojo-partnerico/247514
<Pepelka> S palico pretepel svojo partnerico :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/E-druzba/Kitajska-prepovedala-Skype.html
<Pepelka> Kitajska prepovedala Skype | E-družba  | E-svet
<miha> poklicni optimist http://www.finance.si/298891/Pahor-Leto-2011-je-prav-lahko-tudi-prebojno-leto
<Pepelka> Pahor: Leto 2011 je prav lahko tudi prebojno leto - Finance.si
<miha> kaj bo dobrega
<miha> http://www.delo.si/clanek/134712
<Pepelka> Bulmastifi za začetek in konec leta
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Firefox gre v 2011 kot najpriljubljenejši brskalnik v Evropi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4656/new/posts/
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/Poslovni-svet/T-2-gre-v-prisilno-poravnavo-kaj-to-pomeni-za-narocnike.html
<Pepelka> T-2 gre v prisilno poravnavo - kaj to pomeni za naročnike? | Poslovni svet  | E-svet
<miha> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs001.snc6/165125_495833953253_761808253_5982384_7853632_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=761808253
<napsy> um
<napsy> ka je ona stran ko je en dal link vceri ko mas te prednovoletne dogodke v lj?
<miha> http://dogaja.se ?
<Pepelka> Dogaja.se - Kaj dogaja: Spored dogodkov: koncerti, predstave, dogodki, prireditve
<napsy> ne mislim da je mal drugace blo
<napsy> ko si mle za celo lj napisano
<napsy> vcerja je en dal se mi zdi
<napsy> taka razpredelnica je bla
<miha> pa poglej log?
<napsy> lih gledam
<napsy> ok sm nasu :)
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12093345
<Pepelka> BBC News - All change: Theories of human ancestry get an overhaul
<skyX> kva lp
<Alyosha> hello
<Alyosha> kdo tu ve kaj o cs gameserverjih?
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> mam en problem
<skyX> a to mar dela na linux ?
<Alyosha> jp
<Alyosha> counter strike source
<Alyosha> oz. usi cs-ji delajo
<Alyosha> mam pa na debian
<Alyosha> in ko ga zalawfam
<Alyosha> mislim da ni to to
<Alyosha> ker ne dobim master ip-ja
<Alyosha> http://www.shrani.si/f/O/nL/27FgWO63/csserver.jpg
<Alyosha> to je slikca kaj se zgodi
<Alyosha> ko startam server
<miha> ja zgleda mas precej napak, googlaj vsako? :)
<Alyosha> ma tu na #hldsserveradmins pravi da ki to je use ql:D
<Alyosha> da server ubistvu dela
<Alyosha> :D
<miha> kaj bi ti rad? da je od zunaj dosegljiv? pol mors na routerju port forwardat. na kirem portu naj bi to poslusal?
<miha> 27005-27015
<miha> tak na screenu pise
<miha> 192.168.1.37 maš ta server
<Grega> pleaseed to meet youu, hope you guess my name, oh yeahh
<Grega> danes ne bo ql, ne bo, ne bo..
<napsy> http://www.shrani.si/?21/8l/3pQFvDGI/164116487030316434624306.jpg
<napsy> :-)
<Pepelka> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - 164116487030316434624306.jpg
<Grega> a si se slikal? aja, ne, nisi se... :P
<Grega> eh, butec :> sem mislil, da je miha :>
<napsy> lol :)
<napsy> ka bi rad slikico od mihata? :D
<napsy> ooo
<Grega> ow yeahhh
<Grega> oh, tukaj sem jaz novo leto praznoval pred.. ze par leti.. and it was heeeelll!!
<napsy> verjamem :D
<miha> :)
<Grega> kak hitro sem vam nalozi http://www.ruf.si/ ? je.. zadovoljivo..?
<Pepelka> RUF - Spletna trgovina za 9,99 &euro;
<miha> ja.. ene 5 sekund za vse
<miha> ozadja..
<Grega> uh :/
<miha> kr vredu :D
<Grega> na kateri IP pa ti kaze host?
<Grega> $ host www.ruf.si
<miha> 173.0.53.34
<Grega> eh
<Grega> not good
<miha> keširano :)
<miha> google pravi .101
<miha> :D
<Grega> naj se refresha, pa bomo pol vidli  ce je kaka razlika
<Grega> ja..
<miha> je
<miha> pol manj traja
<Grega> ql
<skyX> kaj si delal ?
<Grega> fapp fapp fapp?
<skyX> sliko ti ful dolg nalaga
<Grega> 94/100 rece firebug :>
<miha> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs055.snc6/168500_1784832419859_1210971683_32053207_8248965_n.jpg
<Grega> kateri ip?
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1210971683
<Grega> hm
<Grega> a bi znal kdo to naredit, da bi bila ena gif slika, ki bo se menjavala?
<Grega> moj photoshop-foo is not good
<skyX> ja flash
<Grega> ne, gif!
<skyX> lahko tud photoshop
<skyX> pa mas
<skyX> ja sej exportas v gif hehe
<Grega> ampak tukaj je 10 slik
<miha> Grega: javascript? :)
<Grega> v gif se da naredit animacijo
<skyX> CSS3 !!!
<CrazyLemon> vržeš par slik v layerje pa narediš ..drugač se bl strinjam z javascript :)
<Grega> da je ena slika in se menjava
<Grega> kaki javascript?
<miha> :D
<skyX> jquerz
<skyX> jquer
<skyX> jquery
<Grega> ..in..?
<skyX> hehe windows tipko uporablam namest CTRL FUN !
<skyX> hih
<CrazyLemon> !google javascript slideshow
<Pepelka> Javascript slideshow script html image slide show http://www.scriptocean.com/slideshow/
<Grega> kako pa mislite, da je naredo zdaj? s pomocjo bonbonov in pesmi?
<CrazyLemon> upam da ni s pomočjo pesmi :/
<Grega> plesa?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj govoriš same gayish zadeve :(
<Grega> ..glee..
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne moreš reč 's pomočjo kladiva in meča'
<CrazyLemon> ahh :/
<Grega> :/
<Grega> lol
<Grega> zdaj sem dobil mail z vprasanjem kaj se bo zgodilo s trgovino ce se meni kaj zgodi
<Grega> :))))
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<Grega> wtf
<CrazyLemon> odgovoriš "brez skrbi, vaši seksualni pripomočki so na varnem"
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<Grega> ojoj... morem it srat, da premislim kaj naj odpisem
<miha> Grega: ja hitr kakega otroka nauc kako to dela namest tebe
<miha> :D
<miha> na mladih svet stoji
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Firefox gre v 2011 kot najpriljubljenejši brskalnik v Evropi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4656/new/posts/
<Grega> ..ne.. ne vem kaj naj odpisem.. :)
<miha> ja si edini ki to zna? pol je doomed
<miha> :D
<miha> no diplomatsko: server bo vsekakor delal do nadaljnega, sam z upgrejdi bo mal problem :)
<Grega> ja, nekaj takega bom napisal :>
<miha> oporoko ze mas za source? :)
<skyX> lol
<skyX> Grega ti kr vse name napiš
<skyX> da te kmal yastrupm :)
<skyX> eh ja nic ne bo
<Grega> joj, samo ne yastrupitev, prosim
<Grega> ;)
<skyX> dost mam za dons os x
<skyX> dela vse supr
<skyX> sam mal je sado mazo predn se ga navads hehe
<skyX> sploh ce mors zunanjo tipkovnco met da lahko tipkas grrr
<gapi> srečno novo leto vsem uporabnikom ubuntuja in  uporabnikom odprte kode in da vas mlinčki ubogajo še naprej.
<napsy> hvala!
<napsy> enako
<uni4dfx> gapi kako lepo :) hvala enako
<gapi> sej mogoče sm mal prezgodi vošču  lahko da se zvečer ne spomnim ali pa nebom sposoben voščit
<Sky[x]> lol
<Grega> vsako uro en deci vode danes, fantje!
<Grega> da ne bo pizdarij..
<Grega> :P
<Sky[x]> mislš
<Sky[x]> 1 dc kuhančka :D
<Grega> ne, 1liter kuhanega, 1 deci vode
<Grega> vsako uro
<CrazyLemon> a je to novoletni Å¡pricer? :D
<upd> tooo :D
<Grega> in kozarec vode preden greste spat!
<Grega> :P
<Grega> da ne bo glava bolela drug dan
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> to ful poamga
<Sky[x]> predn greš sapt kozarc vde
<Sky[x]> to sem jst ksos do zdj delov
<Sky[x]> sam enkrt pa res tega nism naredu in je blo hudič pol drug dan :D
<CrazyLemon> js tudi..predvsem zato ker sm vedno žejen predn grem spat :))
<upd> ma kašn kozarc 1l
<upd> k se pa zbudiš pa še 1l radenske pa si nov
<Sky[x]> ja jst Å¡e ful jem
<Sky[x]> ponavadkšn sendvič :D
<Grega> lol, jaz sem si sel enkrat rizoto delat
<Grega> ob enih 4ih
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> to so bli pestri cajti :)
<Sky[x]> haha
<Sky[x]> grega kva ti uporablaš za irc na macu ?
<Sky[x]> oziroma kere programe največ uporablaš :)
<Grega> samo na vpsu imam irc client, irssi
<Sky[x]> aja pol maš sam na virtualca ?
<Grega> najvec chrome :) photoshop vcasih, transmission, pokerstars, dropbox, hulu,... take zabavne pizdarije mam na laptopu
<Grega> za irca se sshjam na vps, ker dost menjavam boxe za irca
<Sky[x]> aha aha
<Sky[x]> uf dropbox pa res nism še naložu ja
<Sky[x]> prej sem virtualbox pa parallelse pa ne gre
<Sky[x]> k nimam VT-x podpore proc :D
<Sky[x]> kva pa za prgoramirat kej ?
<Sky[x]> sem netbeans naložu pa jamra da je neki kao prestara java :>
<Grega> kaj pa rabis za programirat?
<Grega> razen mozganov :)
<Grega> pa prsta
<Sky[x]> netbeans al pa eclipse
<Sky[x]> :D
<Grega> ne vem.. jaz mam python+html+js in dejansko ne rabis nobenega posebnega editora.. drugce sem navajen na vim in nano
<Grega> drugi jeziki pa me skor ne zanimajo
<Sky[x]> pol skos vim nabijaš ? :D
<Grega> al Åpa nano.. odvisno od razpolozenja :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<CrazyLemon> mrzzzzzzlooooo!
<Sky[x]> ej a je to neki novga
<Sky[x]> moj.simobil.si
<Sky[x]> moj.simobil.net
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> to je podobno kot moj.mobitel.si :D
<Sky[x]> ja ne pej so mel neki asistent al kva
<Sky[x]> tist je blo res gnilo
<Sky[x]> morm najdt geslo da probam :>
<miha> i made a bum bum :D
<Grega> po po?
<miha> hehe ja gledam simpsone. burns homerja placeval da neumnosti delu.. recimo ko je na tleh pred folkom v plenicah pa rece to :D
<Grega> Sky[x]: ne vem al sem jaz glup, al.. kako izbrisem main sliko nekega artikla na opencartu? tako, da se spet pojavi tisti fotoaparat?
<Sky[x]> Grega: nv .D
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> v excelu pot do slike pobriš pa bo :D
<Grega> v image je no_image.jpg, ampak ta noimage bi moral bit v data/ da ga lahko izberes
<Sky[x]> aja hehe
<Grega> novooooooooooo letoooooooooooooooo
<hruske> ne, silvestrovo.
<CrazyLemon> ne, 31. december
<Grega> novooooooooooo
<Grega> letoooooooooooooo
<Grega> nic niste veseli? kaj ce bi malo zapeli?
<hruske> :)
<Grega> !google novoletne pesmi
<Pepelka> novoletne pesmi Mp3, Download - Mp3center.si | Glasba za vsakogar ... http://mp3center.si/mp3/novoletne+pesmi
<Grega> kaj ste sramezljivi? dajmo en silvesterski poljub
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T16ywreMkdQ
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Alfi Nipič-silvesterski poljub
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> Grega seriously..alkohol ni zate :D
<Grega> ne bi se mogel bolj strinjat
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ljol
<Grega> tak fejst se strinjam, da se skoraj ne strinjam ;)
<CrazyLemon> omg kok majhne joske ma milla jovovich
<bogdanov> ukrain bic
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni ukrajinka
<bogdanov> kvapaje
<bogdanov> ?
<miha> srbkinja
<miha> al pol srbkinja
<upd> ukrajinka je
<miha> al neki
<CrazyLemon> a lej pa je
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je delno srbkinja delno americanka
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> hoce bit
<bogdanov> delno srpkinja
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> Milla was born in Kiev, Ukrainian SSR, Soviet Union, the daughter of Bogdan Bogdanović Jovović (Богдан Богдановић Јововић), a Serbian[9][10] pediatrician, and Galina Mikhaylovna Loginova (Галина Михайловна Логинова), a Russian[11][12] stage actress.
<CrazyLemon> no..ni ukrajinka..sam rojena je v ukrajini :D
<bogdanov> od mene
<bogdanov> cerka
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> roke stran crazy
<upd> može bit če bolje da ti je žena
<CrazyLemon> ma kr obdrz jo..tko majhnih josk pa nocem :D
<bogdanov> haha
<hrga> njen foter je bil srbski zdravnik
<bogdanov> :>
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/napoved-za-2011-iz-burnega-tigrovega-leta-v-mirnejse-leto-zajca/247494
<Pepelka> Napoved za 2011: iz burnega tigrovega leta v mirnejše leto zajca :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Sky[x]> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001496336198
<Sky[x]> :D
<bogdanov> skyx zujka
<bogdanov> jebes a
<bogdanov> svako veceee crno mece
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> komad za updja
<upd> deni bonestaj :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> http://www.fantom-xp.com/wallpapers/23/Magic_Cat_wallpaper_windows_7.jpg wow :)
<bogdanov> to mas
<bogdanov> za uzadje a kva
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mune2D5fSx8&feature=related
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> jap glih dal si
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Djogani - Kralj Diskoteka
<upd> panika je bolš
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> HAha
<bogdanov> res stari komadi
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> dons mo razsul
<bogdanov> use
<bogdanov> uuuuuu
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> :))
<upd> kr u izi
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> btk
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> kam gres pol
<upd> ma ne vem pomoje d nikamor
<upd> k se mi ne da taksi klicat
<bogdanov> ej tega
<bogdanov> naus uvaliv
<bogdanov> u lj
<bogdanov> bo zurka dons
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> a neves
<bogdanov> da ma crazy
<upd> ma isti kurac k vedno :)
<bogdanov> doma zurko
<bogdanov> lah razsujemo
<bogdanov> use
<bogdanov> prav
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> aja
<upd> CrazyLemon: ?
<miha> :)
<upd> bogdanov:
<upd> as ti že kej pil da bi vse razsuval :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a litl bit
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> heh :)
<bogdanov> miha kva ti
<bogdanov> kam gres zurat
<miha> nc smejim se vam
<miha> ne vem ce kam, ceprav me mori, da bi starse gledu :)
<miha> to edini razlog, da me vlece vn :)
<bogdanov> jebes
<bogdanov> starse
<bogdanov> nj se oni sami gledajo
<bogdanov> nam jih se jest
<miha> to se strinjam. sam nimam pojma kam bi sploh naj sel :) v ljubljano? :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah mi bomo sli u lj
<bogdanov> zdele ub 8h
<bogdanov> pit po kafanah
<bogdanov> pol ob 12 na preserca
<miha> pametno
<bogdanov> pol pa u disko
<miha> hudo :D
<upd> bogdanov: ker disko
<miha> a v celju majo tud kej takega? :D
<bogdanov> upd nevem se pomoje po vecih :D
<bogdanov> miha
<bogdanov> escape
<bogdanov> ;))
<bogdanov> tod zih nau usec
<bogdanov> haha
<miha> bil enkrat, sj ni blo tolk slabo, kot je blo 600 tolarjev za 0.33 tuj pir, za kirga nism slisu se :D
<miha> po znesku ves kdaj sm bil :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> nevem kvaj kj u celju
<bogdanov> u celju
<bogdanov> je dobr
<bogdanov> un
<bogdanov> za jest
<bogdanov> metrski
<bogdanov> hot dog
<bogdanov> aj to se
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> haha
<miha> :)
<miha> ne vem ce kje metrski
<miha> hotdogov pa vec na voljo
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> un
<bogdanov> en fast food
<bogdanov> kj use full vecja porcija
<bogdanov> ko neves pa s cela
<miha> nekoc sm vedu vec o celju :)
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> u tusu
<bogdanov> u celju
<bogdanov> a kej dogaja
<miha> verjetno
<miha> kolk slisim
<miha> :D
<bogdanov> :D
<miha> pa Branibor pub se je povecal, pojedu sosednj lokal :D
<miha> pa Lokal pr obcini
<miha> pa Casablanca
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> druge 2
<bogdanov> locala
<bogdanov> ista k u kr
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> bogdanov: dj poklič me če bo kj pametnega kje :)
<bogdanov> dj cifro
<bogdanov> o 8.1
<bogdanov> mile kitic u ulri
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> hmm
<upd> Nastopajo: Helena Blagne, Magnifico, Hazard, Nuša Derenda prešerc bo rastur
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> helena puhar
<bogdanov> HAH
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxKmU15iD84&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Selma Bajrami - Kakvo tijelo Selma ima
<bogdanov> haha nije losa al stara
<bogdanov> taj za crazyja
<bogdanov> kj purger
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/pages/NS-club-Amnezija/17083554346?v=photos#!/album.php?aid=55413&id=17083554346
<Pepelka> NS club Amnezija | Facebook
<bogdanov> kva paj kle zurka lansklet biu JAOOOO
<bogdanov> :
<bogdanov> kasne ciceeeeeeee
<bogdanov> :>
<Grega> amnezija :>
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> biu
<bogdanov> grega*
<bogdanov> :>
<Grega> ne
<bogdanov> aha :)
<upd> kje pa je ta club
<Grega> ko bom velik bom sel
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> novi sad serbia
<upd> ma sm mislu da je u lj hah
<bogdanov> dobr bi blo
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> no lej na vlak zdele pa si dol do 9h že
<upd> aa gremo
<upd> :D
<miha> ne upate :D
<Grega> lets go
<upd> kaj je jest tkoj grem če gre še kdo
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> 8ur
<bogdanov> voznje je fnt
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jst bi su drgac
<bogdanov> sam kva nis prj reku
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> a z vlakom 8h
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> a ni to tko ene 2h
<upd> ma sej :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> republika srpska
<bogdanov> je ene 3 urce
<Kami_> haha, kaj zaj, a boste vsi tako preživeli novo leto http://i.imgur.com/ge5uC.jpg ? :>
<bogdanov> srbija je drugo
<bogdanov> KAMI NE
<bogdanov> avs ti
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> djmo dons
<upd> hm
<bogdanov> usi
<Grega> ko bi le mel take joske
<bogdanov> rm -rf /*
<bogdanov> a upate
<bogdanov> ?
<Grega> to bi bila zabava
<Kami_> haha :D
<hrga> bogdanov, a bos. kostajnica mogoce?
<hrga> to je v rep. srpski
<bogdanov> hrga
<bogdanov> kvam dol?
<bogdanov> :D
<hrga> jst mam prednike iz kostajnice
<bogdanov> a res
<bogdanov> jst ce grem u rep .srpsko
<bogdanov> grem u banjaluko alpa prnjavor
<bogdanov> drgac mam pa u srbij use :)
<bogdanov> hrga a gres kej dol zurat
<hrga> nop, bom kr doma
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzJMd4l77hg&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Nedeljko Bajic-Ginem Ginem
<bogdanov> nc odoh ja se sredit sretna nova svima :*
<upd> ajd tudi tebi
<miha> ajde
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/lazni-predsednikovi-mozje-ukradli-kamion-kulena-in-sunke/247556
<Pepelka> Lažni "predsednikovi možje" ukradli kamion kulena in šunke :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Grega> a nena slo-tech  ponavadi zapre strani za novo leto?
<upd> kolk si pa ti že spil dons ?
<Grega> -3
<miha> :)
<Grega> zakaj?
<upd> ja ne vem zakaj bi zapiral stran
<Grega> bos videl!
<upd> hm oki :D
<miha> "geeki marš žurat"
<miha> :D
<Grega> kooooo priideeee polnoccccccc
<Grega> koooo gorijoooo le se svecee
<Grega> um, nekaj se zge
<Grega> aja, mati kuha :>>>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: samodejno nameščanje gonilnikov za podporo namizja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4654/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: sprememba uporabniških dovoljenj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4653/new/posts/
<upd> ha :D
<miha> Day changed to 01 jan 2011
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-01
<upd> kr 0.0 hah :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Fifa Manager 10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4657/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Triflux: Video na Youtube ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4640/new/posts/
<Grega> aiuuuiii aiiii
<Grega> nic ni ,ko niii
<Grega> ahah!
<Grega> to mi je uspelo"kjeste ydja
<Grega> mafiaj
<Grega> um
<Grega> !!
<Grega> nobee+enga geekažircersegaka
<Grega> ircerskega
<Grega> wtg
<Grega> wtf
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> UPD
<bogdanov> uvaliv
<bogdanov> odoh na spavanje ln
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Fifa Manager 10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4657/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: sprememba uporabniških dovoljenj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4653/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: sprememba uporabniških dovoljenj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4653/new/posts/
<Grega> hm, ucitno sem vas pozdravil :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strupnik: Ruter Cisko Linksys E1000, nastavitev v Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4658/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> aja srečnga pa zdravga vsem skupej :))
<Grega> kaj je blo?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bajdec: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Fifa Manager 10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4657/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> happy new year..bicez :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ruter Cisko Linksys E1000, nastavitev v Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4658/new/posts/
<napsy> enako :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Jakadinho: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> tako..naloga za kpov je rešena
<napsy> ze?
<napsy> sj mas do 6. cas se mi zdi :)
<CrazyLemon> jp..do 6. bom ene 3x pozabu :)
<napsy> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ruter Cisko Linksys E1000, nastavitev v Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4658/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<Grega> kaj kaj, novo leto, kdaj?!
<bogdanov> :D
<Jorky> brdan :D
<Jorky> a mogoče kdo ve kako priklopiti dodaten sata disk k že obstoječemu da bi ga imel kot dodatni disk za shranjevanje raznih datotek?
<Jorky> in to seveda uredit v linuxu da ga bo prepoznal če ga ne že avtomatsko
<Jorky> aja pa dodaten disk je na ntfsju, tko da bi ga rad obenem tud sformatiral na ext4
<Neo--> da bi ga prikazu kot eno particijo?
<Jorky> ne
<Jorky> kot dodatno particijo oz disk
<Neo--> ja pol ga pac mountas
<Neo--> pa prklopis gor
<Jorky> ja sam kako v biosu nastavit da ga bo zaznal kot slave disk al karkol se že zdej reče temu
<Jorky> potem pa da ga bo Å¡e linux prepoznal da ga bom lahko mountal
<Neo--> aja to
<Neo--> to pa ne vem
<Neo--> ze dolg nism z biosom delu
<Jorky> recimo da mi uspe v biosu nastavd da ga bo zaznal kot sekundarni disk kako pol v linuxu nardim da ga prepozna in maounta'
<Jorky> ?
<upd> ma
<upd> http://www.smorgasbord.net/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Pepelka> How to install second hard drive in Ubuntu Linux | The Smorgasbord
<upd> dj mal google /etc/fstab morš uredit da mounta nekam
<upd> ob zagonu
<Jorky> ja to vem ker sem s stem enkrat že zajebavu sam mi nikol ni uspel nastavt
<Jorky> sam to je blo pred leti
<Jorky> razen če je zdej že kej drugač urejen fstab
<Jorky> da sam tud že določene parametre prepozna
<Jorky> ker včasih jih ni in si rabu zlo podrobne podatke vpisat in je blo problem te podatke dobit
<upd> ma isto je, najprej proklopi, pa probi če pa ne bo šlo pa sprašuj kaj ne gre
<Jorky> in sem mislu da mogoče kdo ve kaj pa kako
<Jorky> ni panike
<Jorky> thnx vseen
<upd> ./dev/hda1 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1ma samo ro
<upd> prvo dobis tko da dmesg upišeš pa pogledaš kje se je disk zaznal piše v [] al pa fdisk -l
<upd> pol je tip se prav ntfs
<upd> itd..
<upd> !google ubuntu add ntfs disk driver
<Pepelka> Auto mount ntfs drive when login your ubuntu http://ubuntuguide.net/auto-mount-ntfs-driver-in-ubuntu
<upd> no še slikce maš :D
<Jorky> nice
<Jorky> thnx :D
<Jorky> ma en kolega mi bo celo kišto šenku ker je kupu nov pc pa je disk, pekač pa rami  iz kište še dobri pa bom mal nadgradu
<upd> sj če pa ne bo šlo pa vprašaj :)
<Jorky> bom sam morm najprej kišto dobit :d
<upd> aja super
<Jorky> sam problem je ker nikol nisem fizično priklapljal sata diska
<Jorky> do zdej sem sam sata in ata
<Jorky> skupej
<Jorky> dva sata pa Å¡e ne
<Jorky> in nevem če sploh lahko na mojo plato
<Jorky> in zdej iščem po googlu kake slikce kako se to prklop sam nč kej ne najdem
<upd> če nimaš iz prve svetovne vojne pol lahko
<upd> daš master pa slave jumperja na disku
<upd> pa prklopiš
<Jorky> ja plata je stara kako leto pa pol
<Jorky> je pa od intela
<upd> ma pol lohk 4 prklopiš
<Jorky> sam ni nevem kolk močna
<Jorky> čist onovna plata
<Jorky> osnovna*
<upd> dobra bo
<upd> za skurit...
<upd> :)
<Jorky> nebi jo rad skuru
<upd> ma prklopiš pa je nimaš sploh kej zajebat
<Jorky> ja upam
<Jorky> a morm na sekundarnem disku jumperje dat na slave la kako?
<upd> mislem da je vedno samo en jumper
<upd> ja mislem da ja
<upd> oz. tud če ga ni je slave
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> nice
<upd> sj boš vidu če ne bo delal oz. ne bo bootal
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> pa v biosu spremenis first boot device
<upd> re re
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> čene pa z macolo po kompjuteru pa bo :D
<upd> al pa tako :)
<upd> bogdanov: a si me klical včeraj
<bogdanov> sata2
<Jorky> upam sa da bo grafa tud ok
<bogdanov> nerabs nc jumperjov
<bogdanov> smekat
<bogdanov> sj jih sam doloc
<Jorky> da Å¡e grafo zamenjam
<Jorky> aha
<bogdanov> upd ja
<Jorky> pol pa še tolk boljš
<Jorky> da mi ne bo treba nč čarat
<Jorky> :D
<bogdanov> uvalivsi
<Jorky> sam bios pol Å¡e nastavim pa je
<bogdanov> kera plata
<Jorky> od intela
<Jorky> čak ti bom model povedu sam da preverim
<bogdanov> :))
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> serija 3
<Jorky> sam ne najdem več drajverjev
<Jorky> pomoje je sploh ne delajo več
<Jorky> DG....
<Jorky> sam mal da Å¡e pobrskam
<Jorky> mislm da je tale intel DG35EC
<bogdanov> aje to atx mini
<bogdanov> ohisje
<Jorky> pojma nimam
<bogdanov> pozab :)
<Jorky> sam čudno mi je ker na uradni strani ni več drajverjev za serijo 3, v katero spada tud moja plata, plat
<bogdanov> zakva rabs driverje
<bogdanov> avs windows
<bogdanov> nalozu
<Jorky> ne
<Jorky> sam rad bi preveru podatke pa jih ni več
<Jorky> pa Å¡e predkratkim so bli
<Jorky> čudno
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> nd of Interactive Support Announcement December 2010
<bogdanov> kva pa te zanima?
<Jorky> end of Interactive Support Announcement December 2010
<Jorky> tole so napisal
<Jorky> nema više supporta
<Jorky> kr neki
<Jorky> ma tehnični podatki o plati
<Jorky> in to pomeni da če bi hotu inštalirat nebi več dobu drajverjev za plato
<Jorky> ja super
<Jorky> res so carji
<Jorky> mater jim je****
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> a bos windows
<bogdanov> gor dau?
<Jorky> ma ko jih jeb*** itak ne rabm ker nam winsow gor daju
<Jorky> ne sam če pa recimo bi jih bi bil pa v piz*** in nevem kako si to predstavljajo
<Jorky> prokleti kapitalisti jeb****
<Sky[x]> :)
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> mas
<Jorky> Å¡e dobr da obstaja linux
<bogdanov> na intelovi
<bogdanov> strani
<bogdanov> use
<bogdanov> lol?
<bogdanov> :)
<Jorky> ne
<Jorky> ni več drajverjev za to serijo plat
<Jorky> vsaj jst jih nism najdu na njihovu uradni strani
<bogdanov> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Desktop+Boards&ProductLine=Intel%C2%AE+3+Series+Chipset+Boards&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Desktop+Board+DG35EC
<bogdanov> :)
<Pepelka> Download Center
<Jorky> razen če sm že tolk čorav
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> kako si pa to najdu
<Jorky> ?
<bogdanov> jah upises
<bogdanov> model
<bogdanov> paje an
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> itak
<Jorky> jst sem iskal prav tu pa mi ni hotel nč vn vršt
<Sky[x]> lol
<Jorky> strange
<Sky[x]> men se pa tok posluša tale komad :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAbRUDcLSDc&feature=player_embedded#!
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Marcapasos - Sleeping With An Angel 2010 Radio Edit
<Sky[x]> začetek je dobr :>
<Jorky> ma jst pa mal spomine obujam na dni ko sem še poslušal metal
<Jorky> in poslušam ene stare doomaše
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jst bi mogu pa spat jet
<Jorky> jst tud
<Sky[x]> da se mi mišica spočije k dons mej krč :(
<Jorky> pa sploh nism zaspan
<Jorky> to pa sucks
<Sky[x]> glih preubuval sem se in me krč ko sem nehov z lavfarcam :>
<Jorky> o sucks
<Jorky> to pa vem kako je
<bogdanov> haha
<Jorky> ja jst ti predlagam da intenzivno mažeš in maseraš z kako žavbo
<Sky[x]> komej sem prjel stopalo pa ga nazaj potegnu k sem bil na en nog :D
<Jorky> pa da si mal poviješ nogo dokler ne popusti
<Jorky> za 3dni si kr dobr :D
<Sky[x]> masiram pa raazegujem skos po malm
<Sky[x]> pa ice power kremca :>
<Jorky> una krema alpa dost pomaga
<Jorky> boljš kot ice power
<Sky[x]> ice power mij zmankal tko da mam zdj
<Jorky> alpa v okroglem lončku 250g
<Sky[x]> diana balsam
<Sky[x]> tak zelen lonček ja
<bogdanov> a ma kdo
<bogdanov> ksno plato
<bogdanov> 478
<bogdanov> za zdilat
<Jorky> ja jst lahko pogledam ko mi frend kišto prnese če bo ustrezala pa ti jo zdilam
<Jorky> sam boš mogu še kr neki časa čakat
<Jorky> ker preden se bo on do mene prmaju bo traja l:D
<bogdanov> haha
<Jorky> ti bom sporoču pa boš pol povedu
<Jorky> če še rabš itd
<bogdanov> ;)
<Jorky> a gre juter kdo na all star v stožice?
<Jorky> u dj tiesto pa še ni tko slab čeprav ne poslušam tovrstne zvrsti glasbe :d
<Jorky> mau Å¡altam
<Jorky> hehehe
<Jorky> sem pa tja
<Jorky> aja še eno vprašanje mam
<Jorky> kateri brskalnik je bolj varen firefox al chrome?
<Sky[x]> IE ;)
<bogdanov> lesica!
<Jorky> (odprtokodni različici)
<Jorky> IE my ass
<Jorky> :d
<bogdanov> http://www.poslovni-utrip.si/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/firefox.jpg
<bogdanov> HAHA
<Sky[x]> opera!!!
<Jorky> najslabši brskalnik kar ga je kdaj obstajal
<Jorky> zdej uporabljam firefoxa
<Jorky> odprtokodnega
<Jorky> sam se mi zdi precej počasen
<Sky[x]> itak bo kmal chrome pojedu FF k jim bo pogodba potekla z googlo :D
<Jorky> upam da bo 4ka kej boljša
<Sky[x]> m
<Jorky> ah dwomim
<Jorky> zanima me sam ker je najbolj varen od teh
<Jorky> da ma najmanj bugov pa to
<Sky[x]> najbolj varen je
<Sky[x]> lynx :)
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> kva pa kej
<bogdanov> elinks
<bogdanov> ?
<Sky[x]> -al ap to ja
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ;)
<Sky[x]> beb
<Sky[x]> brb
<bogdanov> :))
<Jorky> tle ene raziskave pišejo da je kao najvarnejši ie8 oz prihajajoči ie9 sam jst temu ne verjamem
<Jorky> to je spet ena od microsoftowih nategancij
<Jorky> prokleti jeb*** kapitalisti
<napsy> cer
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-02
<Kami_> lp
<Kami_> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzpEukRLJ9o
<Pepelka> YouTube        - 27th Chaos Communication Congress - Lightning Talk - I have keys - Tempelmachine (Day 2, Room 3)
<CrazyLemon> kr cool je tale C3 :)
<CrazyLemon> tale nick farr pa je tudi faca :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> "i have keys"
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<upd> :)
<upd> l
<bogdanov> re
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Konvertiranje formatov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4660/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kmmi: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<t3ch> babe so zmesane!! od dans danje sn 100% za vedno
<t3ch> vec knig prebere bol je fukjena
<Sky[x]> napsy: kako se počutiš eno leto starejši ? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strupnik: Ruter Cisko Linksys E1000, nastavitev v Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4658/new/posts/
 * CrazyLemon se prekriza
<CrazyLemon> aja luka..happy b-day :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> tole je pa napsi na slik :D
<Sky[x]> http://i.imgur.com/GSXPM.jpg
<hrga> heh
<napsy> Sky[x]: pocutim se kot pri prejsnjem rojstnem dnevu :-)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: hvala :)
<napsy> lol kera slika
<Sky[x]> hehe
<napsy> Sky[x]: si mogoce kj v sorodu z tonyjem cetinskim? :)
<CrazyLemon> you wish!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> napsy: lol :D
<napsy> just asking :)
<Sky[x]> ne nism :)
<napsy> a, ok :)
<CrazyLemon> booooooooooooooooring! prekleti prazniki..čist nobenga movieja ne dela ne nič :/
<Grega> fapp, fapp, fapp?
<Grega> http://drumbox.webapps.si/#2mEEIBlH5No
<Pepelka> drumbox
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lahko men pomagaš domačo nalogo delat :D
<uni4dfx> za UI so nam do dons dal nalogo, keri majmuni
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a kpov?
<uni4dfx> umetna inteligenca
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lahko men pomagaš domačo nalogo delat :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a kpov?
<CrazyLemon> kpov je do 6ga
<CrazyLemon> in js nimam UI
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> :D
<Sky[x]> jst pa diskretne delam glih :D
<Sky[x]> Na prenosnem predvajalniku velikosti 8 GB imamo shranjene le datoteke tipov .mp3 in .wav. Vsaka datoteka tipa .wav nam zasede 31 MB, vsaka datoteka tipa .mp3 pa 6 MB prostora. Predvajalnik je poln do zadnjega kB. Koliko je najmanjše število datotek, ki jih imamo shranjenih, če imamo vsaj 500 .mp3 datotek?
<uni4dfx> kpov bomo delal 5ga zvečer
<uni4dfx> bol me skrbi druga seminarska za kpov
<uni4dfx> k bo spet en brainfuck
<ups> Sky[x]: 156 ? :D
<CrazyLemon> Koliko je najmanjše število datotek, ki jih imamo shranjenih, če imamo vsaj 500 .mp3 datotek?
<CrazyLemon> jah če mamo vsaj 500 datotek..je to najmanjše število datotek :D
<ups> heh
 * uni4dfx sovraži površna navodila nalog
<ups> ma cheriii
<ups> eee
<ups> xD
<upd> a ni dost 4mb pa 360p na ytube
<upd> internet..
<upd> napsy:
<CrazyLemon> <ups> ma cheriii       ..a Å¡e ostal alkohol po novem letu? :D
<CrazyLemon> +v krvi
<upd> zakaj ne
<upd> 0.0 je blo za nov let :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Fifa Manager 10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4657/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8846/1292270157001.jpg
<upd> lol fail
<hrga> ste gledal zle kursadžije
<hrga> je ful zanimiv
<hrga> blo
<CrazyLemon> sux
<CrazyLemon> sm gledu 2min pa mi je blo kr neki
<CrazyLemon> edino kebab je bil dobr..drugo pa sux :D
<uni4dfx> na canonicalu zgleda vsi ugašajo kompe ponoč
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx hm? :)
<uni4dfx> java, wnck-applet, indicator-applet, gnome-power-manager, rhythmbox
<uni4dfx> vse to memory leaka na polno
<uni4dfx> gnome-power-manager zdele 114MB rama
<uni4dfx> indicator-applet 112MB
<uni4dfx> wnck-applet sm že ubiu ampak je biu ene 180MB
<uni4dfx> neznosno
<CrazyLemon> wnck-applet je res pain in the arse
<uni4dfx> 4 giga spomina je velik premal
<CrazyLemon> pr men wnck trenutno uporablja 54mb
<uni4dfx> pustiš čez noč pa je prec čez 100MB
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon>  21:08:37 up 24 days,  3:05,  1 user,  load average: 0.87, 0.94, 0.82
<CrazyLemon> sm pustu ene par noči.. :)
<uni4dfx> 32bit?
<CrazyLemon> trenutno je v uporabi 400mb rama
<CrazyLemon> ja
<uni4dfx> mja zgleda se na 64 ful bol pozna
 * CrazyLemon @ 10.04
<Sky[x]> kaj se bolj pozna na 64bit ? :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak so bili pa trenutki k je wnck rabu čez 150.. :)
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] memory leaki
<uni4dfx> veš kok je to fajn k nimam swapa
<uni4dfx> poženem minecraft (java...)
<uni4dfx> in se vse obes :D
<CrazyLemon> hm http://www.arthur-schiwon.de/sites/default/files/27c3-wireless-vs-mac-os.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zanimiva fotka :D
<uni4dfx> nevem a nej nabavm 8giga rama al kva
<uni4dfx> hehe
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> crazy: http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/1/515489/30/0/threaded
<Pepelka> SecurityFocus
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> https://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/track/Hacking/index.en.html
<CrazyLemon> je blo kr nekaj zanimivih tem :)
<Sky[x]> vem sej maš posnetke online
<CrazyLemon> niso vsi :/
<Sky[x]> pa sej je bil folk iz pipe
<CrazyLemon> zdj gledam kle http://mirror.fem-net.de/CCC/27C3/mp4-h264-HQ/    keri so
<Pepelka> Index of /CCC/27C3/mp4-h264-HQ
<Sky[x]> vse pa tud ne more bit
<Sky[x]> pol nima smisla ke hodt :D
<CrazyLemon> ah..itak da ma smisla :)
<CrazyLemon> gor nima smisla hodit sam če si n00b
<CrazyLemon> pol je bolš da ostaneš doma in ne zapravljaš keša
 * CrazyLemon je zato doma in gleda na YT posnetke :D
<upd> aj kakšen fb hack majset tu :D
<upd> http://www.jabucnjak.hr/ jabucnjak xD
<Pepelka> Jabucnjak - Novosti
<CrazyLemon> hackerji ne uporabljajo FB ampak diasporo ker je open source :))
<upd> hm :D
<CrazyLemon> http://compadre.dk/blog/2010/12/30/running-a-diaspora-pod-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<Pepelka> Running a Diaspora pod on Ubuntu 10.10 | Søren C's blog
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Fifa Manager 10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4657/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAWyI64irNw best TG clip ever :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Top Gear make a VW Scirocco advert part 1
<CrazyLemon> js sm ratu TG addict :)
<uni4dfx> enako lol
<uni4dfx> "It can't just be explosions" ... in pol od Jeremyja reklama lol XD
<bogdanov> re :)
<upd> repa :D
<upd> vsak mesec lohk isti komad objaviš na fb
<upd> pa vedno isti folk lika haha
<bogdanov> iiiiiiiii
<bogdanov> da lazes
<bogdanov> neboli
<bogdanov> daj se malo opusti
<bogdanov> poigraj se samnom ti
<bogdanov> HAha
<bogdanov> kesi UPD
<upd> na drugi strani linije
<bogdanov> sta ima
<upd> nč gledam bejbe na fb
<upd> tko k vedno ;)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ;:>
<bogdanov> kes biu za novo
<upd> domaa
<upd> ke si bil ti da je dogajal
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> lj
<bogdanov> exen
<bogdanov> pol pa
<bogdanov> kms
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> aja :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> teli
<bogdanov> mb
<upd> kaj je blo v exenu pa u kmš-ju si pršu notr bez karte
<bogdanov> so tud kmetje
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> valda
<bogdanov> exen 10
<bogdanov> kms 6
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> aja ni tko hudo
<upd> aj bil kmš poln
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> zakvas uvaliv
<upd> ma ne vem mraz pa to
<bogdanov> ns je blo ene 5-6
<bogdanov> hotu en metalc
<bogdanov> frkat
<bogdanov> u kmsju
<bogdanov> HAhahAHAHa
<upd> aja :D
<bogdanov> sam kolega
<bogdanov> mu pokaze vojasko kartico
<bogdanov> pa napali
<bogdanov> daj krimic
<bogdanov> sam upravicuje se
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<Sky[x]> lol
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> ma dj te metalci
<bogdanov> sam zbit use
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> sory ce sm kerga uzalu
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> heh kaj pa exen a tij kera plesala v naročju
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> HAhA ja ena kolegica
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> pa zoke
<bogdanov> klosarke
<bogdanov> pijem
<bogdanov> red bull vodko
<bogdanov> sam kr pride
<bogdanov> pa uzami mi kuzarc
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> sej standard :)
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> uvaliv si
<bogdanov> nis hotu da zbijemo use
<upd> ah kaj češ
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> <MY-MOON_O> enkrat mi je nekdo rekel da me bo dosal, potem mi je pa preko dcc zacel posiljat cmd.exe  dlol :)
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> 00:00:10!
<CrazyLemon> http://cdn2.holytaco.com/wp-content/uploads/images/2009/10/barney.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol..pedo bear :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-26
<nafisa> android vmn ... zalaufi se žeeeee
<nafisa> VM*
<Sky[x]> ?
<nafisa> virtualna mašina
<nafisa> ammm ...
<nafisa> eclipse mi kaže, da ni nobene napake v kodi ...
<nafisa> pol mi pa ven meče, da je error ... ko dam run
<nafisa> kao da že laufa
<nafisa> sam kje to laufa ... pa tut nimam pojma
<nafisa> aja ... mi je že v mapi spremenlo v spk ... mogoče to krivo
<Sky[x]> a delas aplikacijo za androif al kaj ?
<nafisa> jp
<nafisa> grrrrr
<Sky[x]> kaj pa si nardila zaenkrt?
<nafisa> galerijo s par nastavitvami ...
<Sky[x]> ql
<Sky[x]> mas ksn dobr how to ?
<nafisa> ne, tistega, ko sem mela ... je za en kurac
<nafisa> sem mogla pol vse sama popravljat
<nafisa> pa grizt, da je sploh kaj delalo
<Sky[x]> :)
<nafisa> mogoče bo pa le kaj z mene
<nafisa> lej to ... niti hello android mi neče iz eclipsa pognat
<nafisa> eclipsu se je zmešal
<nafisa> ne da se mi dons več s tem bost ...
<nafisa> jutr naprej
<Sky[x]> hehe linux :D
<Sky[x]> sej sam 2 plugina nalozis pa dela :D
<Sky[x]> men je uspel hello world nardit :)
<nafisa> saj mam vse plugine za android v eclipsu
<nafisa> pa mi je vse lepo delal
<nafisa> do dons
<nafisa> vse premečkam, da mi ni kazalo nobene napake ...
<nafisa> probam zalaufat
<nafisa> pa mi spiše nekovi error ... da naj ponovim, ko bom odpravila napako ...
<nafisa> in pogledam, in mi kao vse app laufajo v eclipsu
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> zaustavt se pa nečejo
<Sky[x]> nv
<Sky[x]> kera verzija nadroida pa to delas ?
<nafisa> 2.2 delam ...
<nafisa> k mam jst 2.2
<Sky[x]> aha
<nafisa> da pol na svojem telefonu sprobam ...
<Sky[x]> 2.3 sem jst probov pa ICS
<nafisa> pač ... tale moj telefonček je glih tolko, da laufa iz SD ... pač apps ...
<nafisa> pa da je bil pocen :)
<nafisa> in hvala andrejz-u za nasvet
<nafisa> sicer je tako ... mal počasen ... ampak tipka se pa fenomenalno hitr :D
<Sky[x]> jst upam da ta tedn kupm galaxy nexus
<Sky[x]> k ne vem vec ker telefon nej kupm
<Sky[x]> pa tud znoru bom na symbian ...
<nafisa> jst bom pa mela tega revčka do konca
<nafisa> čist ga mislim sterat
<Sky[x]> k nc ne dela vec ...
<nafisa> symbiana nikol nisem marala
<nafisa> moj mi ga je hotu poturit ... eno nokio ... pa je hotu vzet eno mojo čist navadno nokio, ko je delala ko šus ...
<Sky[x]> sam zdj februarja pridejo spet novi hudi telefoni ...
<nafisa> pa sem ga za prste ugriznla
<nafisa> ah, me ne briga
<nafisa> moj brat ima xperio ...
<nafisa> saj lepo dela
<nafisa> sam ni za mene ...
<nafisa> bljak
<Sky[x]> mene nexus mika sam zato k je pure android :D
<nafisa> hočem met tako fizično tipkovnico, kot jo imam
<nafisa> qwertz ... zaobljeno lepo, da se izi tipka ...
<nafisa> morm pogledat, če je še kak izi telefončič na letno vezavo za 1 E
<nafisa> €
<nafisa> za vsak slučaj ...
<nafisa> ko jih kmal ne bojo več delal
<Sky[x]> ej a teb tale url sesuje chrome ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.google.si/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=icon
<Pepelka> icon - Iskanje Google
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> ql je
<nafisa> vse mi dela
<nafisa> na, pa je zaspal :D
<bogdanov> re
<nafisa> oj, bogdanov
<nafisa> long time no write ...
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kvaj zj
<Sky[x]> ..dej me na unc, unc, unc..prhaja mi vrhunc unc, unc, unc..sm že brez cunc unc, unc, unc..k čakam, da pride un kurc
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti Sky[x] ..čakaš da pride un qrc
<miha> :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<zgaga> !t sl en pas
<Pepelka> band
<zgaga> !t en sl strip
<Pepelka> strip
<CrazyLemon> pas - belt
<lynxlynxlynx> vse tri, odvisno od konteksta
<miha> jo
<bogdanov> jo
<CrazyLemon> tih bod mulc pa bejž spat
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kad te mulc kresne
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> raj povej a se splaca kupt
<bogdanov> tablicni comp
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od tvojih potreb
<CrazyLemon> in ker so tvoje potrebe foliranje...pol ne
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kvaj reku
<bogdanov> hrvoje kvaj narobe povej kote diro
<Sky[x]> splaca se eno tablco kupt
<Sky[x]> zato da sportne stave igras :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-27
<miha> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> Moreover, the framework will support information flows between models to generate decisionable information, <-- dilbert se mi dogaja -.-
<miha> yo yo
<miha> wassa
<CrazyLemon> p
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> Sestavljanje vse strani z grafičnim pospeševalnikom
<CrazyLemon> Uporablja sestavljanje s strojnim pospeševanjem grafike na vseh straneh, ne samo tistih s strojno pospešenimi sloji.
<CrazyLemon> je kdo probal tole v chromeu? :)
<CrazyLemon> fcking twoo al karkoli že je
<CrazyLemon> sam spamma
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011122705727418
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Drug drugega jedla na televiziji
<lynxlynxlynx> še za en griž ni
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz1J9PUcMQ0
<Pepelka> Samuel L. Jackson eaten by shark      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lame :p
<nafisa> ja, klikneš spod, naj ti ne pošiljajo ...
<nafisa> pa je
<CrazyLemon> OMG!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se js nisem tega spomnu!!
<nafisa> You unsubscribed successfully.
<nafisa> zdej pa pejd v kot pa glodaj svoje pasje piškotke v tišini
<CrazyLemon> ne govor tko z žanom
<nafisa> s tabo tko govorim
<nafisa> ne z žanom
<CrazyLemon> z mano?? no way! mene maš na ignore
<nafisa> če me te pa skos unignora, kakor ugasnem xchat
<CrazyLemon> tko da očitno sama s sabo tako govoriš...kar me ne preseneča.. zgledaš kot oseba k gloda pasje piškotke
<nafisa> tut če bi jih? kaj pol?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mora bit neki 'pol' ????? ZAKAJ?!?!?!
<nafisa> da maš ti kaj za vprašat
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: s kom se ti kregas ?
<Sky[x]> k jst vidm da se ti sam s sabo pogovarjas
<Sky[x]> razn ce mam kerga na ignore
<zdobersek> jst sem svoje ze zgrizu!
<zdobersek> good stuff.
<nafisa> a pasje piškote?
<zdobersek> medenjaki so bli actually
<zdobersek> wtf ... zakaj sem na Muse kr pozabu!
<nafisa> ne bi vedla, zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> tale governor of poker je kul
<zdobersek> JIMMY CARR
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgSfurLqnDc
<Pepelka> Jimmy Carr: My Most Offensive Joke Ever - HecklerBlog      - YouTube
<Grega> angry planes :) http://imgur.com/MZAXZ
<Pepelka> Angry planes - Imgur
<CrazyLemon> uhh
<CrazyLemon> rasturam v governor of poker
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> tu pa res ne mores izgubit :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda lahko!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=4A694AFD-AD2F-FE98-C833-CA81AD4559DC&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F&tab=1
<Pepelka> Samsung - Galaxy Nexus - Mobilni telefoni  - Si.mobil d.d.
<Sky[x]> 420 hocjo za galaxy nexus
<Sky[x]> gremo jutrk upt sam nv  se kam :D
<Grega> v hofera
<Grega> vec kot fer, ho-fer
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as vidu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koga ali kaj
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon :)
<BigWhale> a kdo poganja Mint 12?
<sasa84> oo BigWhale :)
<BigWhale> o sasa :)
<sasa84> kako si? :)
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84
 * CrazyLemon smacks sasa84's titties
<sasa84> oh, pridi dečko!!!
<CrazyLemon> ma vem js kaj ti pogrešaš
<sasa84> oh CrazyLemon ...
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> oh
<sasa84> oj Sky[x] :)
<Sky[x]> oi sasa84
<CrazyLemon> aja saša..tebe še nism vidu..vesel božič! :)
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj res...bla sem bolna več kt tedn... vesel božič tud teb! :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si bila v bolnici?? če nisi..je to zelo slab izgovor!!
<sasa84> :((
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma sm bla res ful prehlajena no :(
<CrazyLemon> prehlad??????
<CrazyLemon> OMG!
<CrazyLemon> mal ti teče iz nosa..in že nemoreš poslat maila/na ircu sporočila etc...mislim saša
<CrazyLemon> preveč se z nafiso družiš
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> enivej...novo baterijo za laptop morm kupt
<nafisa> kwa spet jst?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 HP? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jp
<sasa84> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2730039327/baterija-za-prenosnik-hp-4510s-4515s-4710s-nz375aa
<Pepelka> Baterija za prenosnik HP 4510s/4515s/4710s (NZ375AA) - mimovrste=)
<sasa84> neki tazga
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meni tudi rabi baterija
<CrazyLemon> že cca. pol leta
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> moja je za celih .9€ bl poceni :D
<sasa84> moja ma zdej ene 31% zmogljivosti
<CrazyLemon> uf
<CrazyLemon> to je super
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> ja, sj vem...sam morm mal razmišlat
<sasa84> 2 let in 3 mesce ..pa je pršlo na 31%
<sasa84> p je dost vžgan komp, mislm skoz, k druzga nimam... največ na napajanje pa kr baterija not
<CrazyLemon> ma to je odlično :D
<CrazyLemon> meni se takoj ko ga prižgem pokaže warning
<CrazyLemon> da je baterija v ku...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> men v win7 kaže tm pr napajanju...d bo treba vrjetn menat
<sasa84> pa sm zloudala hp program...in piše d nej jo zamenam
<sasa84> mi je pa ubuntu že par mescou prej 1x sporoču kokr nek glede baterije v opozorilnem področju
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> tale mint sploh nima porihtanih notifikacij
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek BigWhale te je iskal
<zdobersek> m?
<Sky[x]> svasta berem
<Sky[x]> da so dons razprodal vse nexuse
<Sky[x]> citiram "Zdarvo, tud js sm lastnik GN-ja, dons kupu na simobilu pri šmartinki (Center Si.mobil Ljubljana BTC Šmartinska 134b), ker so ga v areni že razprodal, tko da kdor ga kupuje pa je iz Lj naj tud tm sproba. Lp"
<Sky[x]> svasta
<sasa84> kup pa galaxy ace :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<sasa84> to jst gruntam...k ni tolk drag
<CrazyLemon> galaxy ace je kr kul telefončič :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj maš ti?
<CrazyLemon> sam se že tečni vsi.. ker se moram vsak mesec najmanj 5x ponovit :D
<CrazyLemon> ste*
<sasa84> :((
<sasa84> pol pa sam men na uho povej CrazyLemon :))
<sasa84> zihr ma htcja pa ga je sram :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, htc? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 htcja mam ja
<CrazyLemon> in ni me sram..ker je moj htc Å¡e old skul
<CrazyLemon> torej nič ni še odpadlo :D
<sasa84> hihi
<zdobersek> old skul htc!
<zdobersek> to je tko k bi cukeca mel!
<Sky[x]> pri tanovih sam odpada hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> bolše!
<CrazyLemon> regljo!
<zdobersek> to so bli casi ...
<zdobersek> ko si bil najvecji macho, ko si tisto opeko ven prvleku
<zdobersek> ne pa dans, ko s pol leta starim telefonom pocas ze zaostajas za razvojem.
<sasa84> word!
<CrazyLemon> js se še spomnem k sm igral kačo na reglji
<CrazyLemon> takrat verjetno zdobersek še niti v načrtih ni bil
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: u fool
<zdobersek> reglje so ble okol 1999
<zdobersek> 2000 maybe
<zdobersek> ne pa 1990!
<zdobersek> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> pred letom 2000 so bile reglje
<CrazyLemon> for sure!
<zdobersek> pol pa min 1998!
<CrazyLemon> no sej..komaj na kahlico si se navadu
<zdobersek> MAH, takrat sem ze drillu legokocke
<sasa84> :))
<sasa84> jst sm mela tud rada legokocke :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] http://www.janustrade.si/index.php/samsung/mobilni-telefoni/android-os/item/galaxy-nexus?category_id=1
<Pepelka> Samsung - Android OS
<CrazyLemon> piši njim če želiš nexusa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: pri njih lahko sklenem simobil ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] to pa ne vem!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> k se mi gre da pr simoblu se pac vezem da dobim 3GB prenosa na mesec
<Sky[x]> da pol tud komp lahko na telefon prkopm za net pa ni panike :D
<Sky[x]> s 100mb se ne upam prevec hecat :)
<zdobersek> ce si za take hece, prit na dzabest!
<zdobersek> tud telefone mamo enako v kurcu!
<zdobersek> lahko noc!
<sasa84> hrem tud jst spat ;)
<sasa84> nočka :)))
<ziga555> Hej
<ziga555> Eno pomoč bi rabil
<ziga555> Could not chdir to home directory /home/ziga555: No such file or directory
<ziga555> Na serverju mi je zginil home direktorij
<ziga555> kako je to mogoče ??
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-28
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> ciao!
<lynxlynxlynx> grrr
<lynxlynxlynx> nekje na relaciji x-server <-> catalyst se je začel sesuvat
<lynxlynxlynx> mplayer/vlc mi ne predvajata filmov, ampak direkt resetirata x
<lynxlynxlynx> preklop v terminal pa vse skupaj totalno zablokira
<zdobersek> Y SO QUIET
<CrazyLemon> Y NOT
<zdobersek> Y Y NOT
<Sky[x]> u lej klical so me da so telefon dobl :D
<CrazyLemon> uhh
<CrazyLemon> danes pa top gear <3
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: pa ga mam ! :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] js ga mam že 25 let..pa se ne hvalim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> androida mam sele od danes :D
<Sky[x]> Your order has been shipped from the fulfillment center. Delivery time is about 7 to 10 working days, as quoted by the post office (3 to 4 days for EMS Express).
<Sky[x]> delaextreme je tud odposlal mi :D
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<Sky[x]> sam na enaa mi neki se carajo da nam ramov dobu do sobote jaoo
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eULFf6F5Ri8#!
<Pepelka> What happens when you RAID 24 SSD Hard Disks !!!!!      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> to si poglejte
<Sky[x]> tip drzi za sta kable 24diskov pa skace po trampolinu pa sekr delajo :D
<Tadej> sej res danes pa top gear :D
<lynxlynxlynx> http://img.memecenter.com/uploaded/10057af18f37ae7663955e823c84a816a.jpg
<jinzo> Sky[x], in zakaj je to presenetljivo?
<Sky[x]> jinzo: ni presenetljivo sam lepo je tovidt v videotu
<Sky[x]> pa vse je tko na zabaven nacin predstvljen
<Sky[x]> hihi se slusalke majo enak prkluck kot komp
<Sky[x]> ne rabm za komp extra novih kupvt :)
<Grega> noro! noo-roo!
<Grega> ;)
<Sky[x]> hvala grega k me podpiras :D
<Grega> vedno
<Grega> hmz, nekaj delam narobe..
<Grega> ce imam pool 2a01:7e00:e000:0001::/64
<Grega> dodam en ip z: ip -6 addr add 2a01:7e00:e000:0001::1/64 dev eth0 (je to prav?)
<Grega> moram naredit se kaj?
<Sky[x]> to pa nebi vedu
<miha> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<miha> kuko :D
<Sky[x]> dobr )
<CrazyLemon> lol lynxlynxlynx :D
<Sky[x]> https://www.xkcd.com/838/
<Sky[x]> lepa :D
<Pepelka> xkcd: Incident
<CrazyLemon> Grega prav..nič
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: a se mi splaca zdj koj ze ko v prvo przgem telefon logirat v gmail
<Sky[x]> al je faj nce prej se kej druzga nastavm pa pol sele ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] čist vseeno ti je :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> vrjetn pred kar kol zacnem delat da ga updejtam
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> spet..vseeno je
<CrazyLemon> itak je vse v oblaku!!!11
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> ket se pa ze un kslop da ne posilaj data googlu ?
<Sky[x]> k sledijo vse kar delas
<Sky[x]> IQ al kva je ze blo ?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> a res misliš da če izklopiš CIQ da google ne ve kaj dela?
<CrazyLemon> sej maš maile tam
<CrazyLemon> koledar
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<CrazyLemon> delaš*
<Sky[x]> ze sam vsen
<Sky[x]> pod kva morm ot jet da preverm a je vkloplen al ne ?
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadat moraš program z marketa
<Sky[x]> in se morm itak loginat z gmailom hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> človek bi pomislu da ti je miha fotr :)
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sqee> Dan
<CrazyLemon> Čer
<Sqee> :)
<Sqee> mogoče kdo kup disk pa grafo?
<CrazyLemon> napiši oglas na forumu :)
<Sqee> kako se pa to nardi?
<Sqee> nvidia 7600Gt pa 300Gb sata disk
<Sqee> oboje delujoče
<CrazyLemon> tako da odsrfaš na forum
<CrazyLemon> se prijaviš
<CrazyLemon> greš do podforuma Oglasi
<CrazyLemon> ter odpreš temo
<CrazyLemon> in napišeš kaj želiš prodat
<CrazyLemon> ter opis tega izdelka
<CrazyLemon> in to je to :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa potrdiš prispevek..drugače se ne objavi :>
<Sqee> okej
<Sqee> thnx
<Sky[x]> ej kako pa killam app ?
<CrazyLemon> kill -9 `pidof app` :D
<Sky[x]> lol ne resno ? :P
<CrazyLemon> pojdi v settings -> applications -> manage applications
<CrazyLemon> pa nekje tam maš zavihek 'Running'
<CrazyLemon> pa killaš
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> da bi pa hotu zapret cist aplikacijo ko mam odprto recimo browser ?
<CrazyLemon> a maš ICS gor ?
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> no pol povlečeš dol notifications
<CrazyLemon> pa sam slideaš v desno
<CrazyLemon> pa se killa
<CrazyLemon> vi applovci ste res clueless :/
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> ni kle apple nic kriv
<Sky[x]> prvic resno uporablam android to je to :D
<CrazyLemon> mmmmhmmmmmm :>
<CrazyLemon> kok si dal pa ker paket maš? :)
<Sky[x]> orto u nulo 420
<CrazyLemon> 12€ naročnine...cheap
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> +5eur se za mobitel minute
<Sky[x]> pa 3GB na mesec prenosa za 2 let 4free
<CrazyLemon> a je to kakšna akcija teh 3gb/m ?
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> do 31. tega mesca
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<Sky[x]> sej ne da pol ure ze dol vlecem na androidu lol :D
<Sky[x]> pa baje mam ze od danes ko sem podpisal pogodbo nov paket
<Sky[x]> tko da ql
<Sky[x]> me ne rabi bit strah kdaj mi bojo prklopl nov paket :)
<Sky[x]> kva se uporabla za msn ?
<Sky[x]> a je to normalno da ko sem v androif market da mi ne preklop v lanfscape ?
<Sky[x]> landscape
<Grega> CrazyLemon: sem ugotovil.. tnx
<Grega> mislim, da sem pred 10min naredil najvecjo bedarijo letos.. ce ne v tem desetletju :>
<CrazyLemon> msn se ne uporablja pika
<Grega> grem se jokat
<CrazyLemon> Grega super attak + masturbation = fail!
<CrazyLemon> to bi pa že lahk vedu madona
<CrazyLemon> sej si velik fant
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ne bi vedu..js mam izklopljen landscape mode
<Sky[x]> kako se pa aplikacija odstran ?
<Sky[x]> fuck jst bi rabu en android how to :>
<Sky[x]> tole je prevelk preskos iz symbiana s60 brez updejtov :D
<CrazyLemon> tako da greš spet v tisti Manage applications ?
<CrazyLemon> tako da greš v market ter jo odstraniš ?
<CrazyLemon> etc. :)
<CrazyLemon> kdo ma pri roki terminal in bi mi naredu zelo hitro uslugo ? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> Sky[x]: najlažje, da dlje držiš njen knof, nakar ti ponudi meni
<lynxlynxlynx> & ffffuuuuuuuuuu, zgleda da je naša stran pod napadom
<CrazyLemon> vaša = ??
<Sky[x]> lynxlynxlynx: ja sej to sem naredu pol
<Sky[x]> sam mi je smesn k pise remove from list
<lynxlynxlynx> ebm.si
<Sky[x]> ni un kill app :D
<Sky[x]> ej ker IRC client dam gor ?
<CrazyLemon> oh snap :)
<lynxlynxlynx> task managerja pa tud jst nisem našu pametnega
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] androidirc
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx advanced task manager
<CrazyLemon> ftw :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak itak telefon zelo agresivno fentava
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja kak chrome plugin
<CrazyLemon> k blokira facebook scripto
<CrazyLemon> na raznih straneh
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/GBGmIlIKKFQ
<Pepelka> Hazard - Najlepse pesmi      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://chromeadblock.org/extensions/block-facebook-tracking/
<Pepelka> Block Facebook from tracking you | Chrome Adblock
<CrazyLemon> če kdo rabi
<Grega> zakaj bi?
<kubanc> folk, a se da v LibreOffice vidt keywords...?
<Sky[x]> tnx :)
<kubanc> oz. najbolj pogoste besede?
<alyosha_sql> gutten tag
<alyosha_sql> je kašen tool za hardware check
<alyosha_sql> vajanta das usb notri  in prečekira use
<alyosha_sql> s tem da ni gor sistema nobenega
<alyosha_sql> ?
<sky-mobile> Lp
<alyosha_sql> lp
<alyosha_sql> veš ti za kasen
<alyosha_sql> tool za hardware check
<alyosha_sql> na laptopu brez sistema
<sky-mobile> Live CD
<alyosha_sql> jah ne gre
<alyosha_sql> loada loda loada
<alyosha_sql> in ne naloada
<sky-mobile> Sumniki ne Delano grr
<lynxlynxlynx> drug livecd
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ma sem probal vec kombinacij
<alyosha_sql> se wine sem probaw dat instal kao
<alyosha_sql> in neki pocasi ful
<alyosha_sql> loada
<alyosha_sql> in pol ss5 nic
<sky-mobile> Cudn
<alyosha_sql> ko da bi bil disk neki zjeban
<alyosha_sql> al nwem
<alyosha_sql> ker laptop je delal normalno in pol je stal tam pol leta
<alyosha_sql> in zdj kr ne dela neki
<alyosha_sql> in sem mislu mogoče kašna scena daš usb notri in ti prečekira use če dela use kot treba
<alyosha_sql> al ma kašne probleme
<alyosha_sql> haa ima laptop nek diagnostic test
<alyosha_sql> zdj bomo vidli:D
<sky-mobile> deva hehe
<sky-mobile> yaaic je dobr client irc
<CrazyLemon> o moj bog!
<CrazyLemon> andrejz je doma!
<CrazyLemon> sneg bo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> lol
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu! :)
<Grega> a danes je "hello and welcome!" ?
<CrazyLemon> danes je top gear!
<Grega> hello and welcome!
<CrazyLemon> Grega ne znaš ti to :)
<CrazyLemon> premal drame
<CrazyLemon> pa bl oseben moraš bit..preseneti osebo
<Grega> HEEELOOOOO!!! AND WELCOMEE
<Grega> no?
<CrazyLemon> no :/
<CrazyLemon> watch and learn
<CrazyLemon> neett človeeeeeeek!
<CrazyLemon> dobrodošel !!
<CrazyLemon> pa kje si ti???
<CrazyLemon> nisem te vidu že ...
<CrazyLemon> 100 let!!!!
<Grega> bgk
<CrazyLemon> vidiš Grega ..zdej je tako presenečen..da ne more niti tipkat
<Grega> polulal se je
<zdobersek> Y SO WETT
<CrazyLemon> ha!
 * CrazyLemon pravkar zmagal na turnirju @ governor of poker 2
<Grega> pridi raje pravi poker spilat
<CrazyLemon> sej to je pravi poker!
<Grega> mah, na tem pokru sploh ne mores zgubit!
<CrazyLemon> itak da lahko!!
<Grega> mors pa res bit talent :>
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kvaj ze una aplikacija sheep za wireless ?
<CrazyLemon> wifikill
<CrazyLemon> droidsheep je za facebook
<Sky[x]> tega ni na marketu ane ?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<Tadej> kdaj bo top gear?
<Grega> Tadej!! helloo and welcomeeee
<Tadej> da da
<Tadej> :)
<Grega> znam, a?
<CrazyLemon> žalostno..res žalostno Grega
<CrazyLemon> in top gear je zdej enkrat začel a ni
<Grega> naslednja sezona.. 4 voditelji
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e naslednja sezona
<CrazyLemon> še boš mogu čakat :)
<Grega> pac povem vam
<CrazyLemon> BS
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> "hello and welcome" ze znam rect, avto tud znam vozit.. ne uide mi sluzba..
<CrazyLemon> odličen valej boš bil!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> na wcju bom tak pozdravljal
<Grega> :>
<Grega> na koncu pa "end on that bombshell..."
<Grega> and*
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> and on that bombshell
<CrazyLemon> lets flush :D
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> s parom Å¡estic
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡el all in
<CrazyLemon> in zgubu je rudnik!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<Grega> jaz sem $0.70 v plusu
<Grega> :)
<Grega> 73
<CrazyLemon> uh...rich boy
<CrazyLemon> !
<Grega> yes
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/zagrebcan-v-pripor-prisel-s-160-000-evri-da-jih-ne-bi-v-roke-dobila-zena/273700
<Pepelka> Zagrebčan v pripor prišel s 160.000 evri, da jih ne bi v roke dobila žena :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> tale je pa tudi car :D
<CrazyLemon> See you 8pm, 28 December, BBC2 for our 90 minute special
<CrazyLemon> 8pm ..torej..7pm pri nas
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<CrazyLemon> to bi moglo bit že online!
<Grega> 2.02, ow yeah!
<Sky[x]> Carrier IQ ni bil najden pr men :)
<Grega> namesti ga, kr dober app je
<zdobersek> + se FPI te bi imel rad
<zdobersek> FBI*
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/domaca-scena/foto-je-sel-damjan-murko-s-svojim-golim-koledarjem-predalec.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: Je šel Murko s svojim golim koledarjem predaleč?
<lynxlynxlynx> o kul, nekdo je že sportal einstaina
<lynxlynxlynx> in služi z njim :^
<CrazyLemon> kje za vraga je top gear!!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek L O L! :D
<CrazyLemon> aprila meseca pokaže svoj pravi jaz :DD
<CrazyLemon> haha..obup
<Grega> lol, $1 sem prinesel, 4,8 pa dobil :>
<Grega> en butl je ukrado za 11k starih vinjet
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> koper pač!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> naj en odsrfa do ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> in prečekira ikonce v footerju
<CrazyLemon> chrome mi pokaže sam rss ikonco
<CrazyLemon> drugih pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ff pa lepo vse pokaže
<Grega> g,t,f,y,r
<Grega> g,f,t,y,r
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> browser?
<Sky[x]> ok je
<Grega> chrome
<Sky[x]> v chrome pr men
<CrazyLemon> baaaaah
<CrazyLemon> stupid adblock
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> g,f,t,y,r
<CrazyLemon> tnx :)
<zdobersek> np!
<Sky[x]> grrr slo zeleznice mi ne dela aplikacja pa toshl
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ment!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA5A8N5CqD0
<Pepelka> Mladi smo za žur & lepi (Coffee Republic).mp4      - YouTube
<zdobersek> faaaaaaaak ...
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!
<zdobersek> aaahahahaha
<zdobersek> ktere izjave ne me basat
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj je še bl smešno??????
<zdobersek> priblizno!
<zdobersek> povej!
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-2011-12-28%2022%3A26%3A05.png
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> tole je iz google analytics
<CrazyLemon> real time :D
<CrazyLemon> nekdo me googlea madr fakr!!
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> ... sam ena mozna razlaga
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj sebe googlas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek danes tega še nisem počel!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bom jaz namesto tebe!
<zdobersek> http://www.google.si/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=dra%C5%BEen%20mate%C5%A1i%C4%87&source=web&cd=9&ved=0CFIQFjAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hdz1990.org%2Fvijesti%2Fdruga-konvencija-mladezi-predsjednik-drazen-matesic%2F&ei=Qor7TpCmAYP68QOx__SZAQ&usg=AFQjCNH1voKYBm6ujnhx6C3Pp5-Qgv1ydw&sig2=piOnqtMZfqsQW2w4rycaKw
<zdobersek> wha?
<CrazyLemon> jp..i was teh presidente!
<CrazyLemon> I have to say that was one of the best #Topgear episodes I have seen in a long time.
<CrazyLemon> zakaaaaaj ni top gearaaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> just finished watching #topgear with father, possibly one of the funniest episodes
<CrazyLemon> 33 seconds ago
<CrazyLemon> bastards!
<Sky[x]> najlazij nacin da na teefon dam en .csv fajl da importam cifre v imenik ?
<CrazyLemon> mail?
<Sky[x]> ok bom pa tko sem mislu da se kako drgac da
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> na 28. mestu sem js
<Grega> lahko probas z mentalno ostrino
<CrazyLemon> na 30. mestu pa je "kako najhitreje do denarja"
<CrazyLemon> kar se tiče searcha :D
<Grega> bolj popularen si od denarja!
<CrazyLemon> oz. keywords :D
<CrazyLemon> samo zanima me...kako za vraga je ubuntu.si povezan z denarjem :D
<CrazyLemon> coz i sure dont see it ! :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na kteri lestvici?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lestvici keywordov
<zdobersek> za ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje sem jst?!
<CrazyLemon> lol..in v decembru je bilo 10 obiskov samo od teh k so guglali "kako najhitreje do denarja"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> jap ... recesija.
<CrazyLemon> 99.	legaliziranje marihuane
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> gledam bizija
<CrazyLemon> 140.	glicerin
<CrazyLemon> ni da ni :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: KJE SEM JST
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni te :(
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne med prvih 200
<zdobersek> google me spara
<zdobersek> nocejo, da se ve, da sem povezan z ubuntu.si
<zdobersek> very well
<CrazyLemon> jah
<CrazyLemon> napiši kako novico
<CrazyLemon> pa bodo vedli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> Y
<CrazyLemon> Y !
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobersek> Y.
<CrazyLemon> Y ! ?
<CrazyLemon> kje za vraga je top gear?!?!?!?!
<zdobersek> tist tweet je bil laz!
<CrazyLemon> blo je cca. 300 tweetov :D
<zdobersek> LIES
<zdobersek> UK GOVERNMENT LIES
<neett> CrazyLemon, ? :)
<CrazyLemon> bastards!
<CrazyLemon> Grega see!
<neett> ka te prej speglalo malo ? :)
<CrazyLemon> neett žal mi je ampak bil si predmet moje demonstracije
<Grega> mam!
<neett> haha
<Grega> ne
<CrazyLemon> upam da mi boš odpustil
<Grega> mislim
<Grega> tg imam!
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> Grega wtf?
<Grega> ow yeah
<CrazyLemon> kje si dobu???
<Grega> Top Gear 17x07 India Special 720p HDTV x264-FoV
<zdobersek> Still lies!
<CrazyLemon> tpb ima top gear Å¡e preden je na leechu??
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<CrazyLemon> kam gre ta svet??
<zdobersek> v prihodnost!
<CrazyLemon> ah..fake je :D
<CrazyLemon> Top Gear 17x07 India Special HDTV XviD-FoV (NEW)
<CrazyLemon> Added in TV :: Episodes on 2011-12-28 21:59:47
<CrazyLemon> bastards...enourni delay je
<neett> alkohol overdosE?
<Grega> ma ne bom tega mel, to je 2,2gb
<CrazyLemon> Grega 701mb je :)
<CrazyLemon> 706*
<neett> krejzi limona
<Grega> a, tega pa bom
<CrazyLemon> neett wat :D
<neett> ništa
<neett> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne laži mi neett !
<neett> oni dan prisla kolegica iz lj do mene, prinas v blizini majo vikend,... kupla hpja,.. laptop,..gor pa suse
<CrazyLemon> neett dej ti meni povej
<neett> vv nedeljo btw... bil sn na infuziji od sobote,..
<CrazyLemon> a je dobra kolegica? :>
<neett> pa sn skoraj diplomiral polek
<neett> srednje :)
<CrazyLemon> no..pol je edino prav da je suse gor
<Grega> srednje je dobro
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila dobra pol bi ji mogu dat ubuntu gor :>
<neett> ja sma se zmenla da ko naslednic pride dobi opensuse al pa mint :P
<neett> ker takrat se mi ni dalo
<neett> pa ni mi uspelo instalirat ne vlcja ne nix
<Grega> nic, cas je za upgrade.. upam, da nisem kaj pozabil
<neett> :P
<CrazyLemon> Grega ribje palčke!
<neett> ker neznam,..pa ni se mi dalo googlatz
<lynxlynxlynx> gor dobiš sled, ki ga je težko posodobit
<neett> kak pizdo suse enterprise eddition sp1 usposobis?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne mene gledat
<neett> yast mi je muka, sn iskal repoje v kerih bi bil recmo vlc,... nista,.. ce pa dodal repo od opensuse,..pa so bli konflikti :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jp
<miha> koncno delajo ti smsi
<Sky[x]> ja nc dons top gear gledam na telefonu ? :D
<Sky[x]> miha: lahko testirava ce hoces  ? :D
<miha> res? :)
<Sky[x]> sam najprej morm se ugotovit kako bom jst prenasov si fajle telefon-komp
<Sky[x]> k nimam posebi kartice in mi pol ne pokaze kot disk sploh
<miha> ti posljem na mail?
<Sky[x]> deja ja
<Sky[x]> dej ja
<miha> kir mail? :)
<miha> (msg...)
<CrazyLemon> <Sky[x]> sam najprej morm se ugotovit kako bom jst prenasov si fajle telefon-komp
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> bolš bi bilo da si ostal na E71 :P
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ce mi ne kaze sploh kot disk
<lynxlynxlynx> morš dat da je mass storage
<lynxlynxlynx> ne pa razno custom sync sranje
<Sky[x]> ce ne podpira :D
<Sky[x]> sem najdu zdj
<Sky[x]> http://www.theverge.com/android/2011/11/22/2579691/galaxy-nexus-usb-mass-storage-mtp
<Pepelka> Galaxy Nexus doesn't support USB Mass Storage, other Android 4.0 devices still do | The Verge
<CrazyLemon> ES file explorer + samba + wireless = problem solved
<Sky[x]> za explorer sem si kr ASTRO dal
<Grega> oh crap
<Sky[x]> mx player lepo avi predvaja star wars clone :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-29
<CrazyLemon> eat english muff!
<nafisa> na na na
<Tadej> jutro
<Tadej> ste pogledal top gear?
<Sky[x]> rame sem dobu :D
<Sky[x]> vsak dan neki dobim hehe :D
<christooss_> jo jo
<christooss_> Sky[x] a kupuješ komp?
<Sky[x]> ne why ?
<Sky[x]> ucer telefon dons rami :D
<Sky[x]> in me klice iz dostave ko je ze stal pred mojimi vrati
<Sky[x]> in recem ja lahko prides
<Sky[x]> ni bl 5s je ze zvoniv :/
<Sky[x]> nc cas je da jabucka ugasnem pa ga razsramvfam :)
<Sky[x]> brb
<sky-mobile> lp
<sky-mobile> je kdo testirov kdo klice aplikacijo ? :-)
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> js sm sam spucal očala
<CrazyLemon> pa sm vidu brez aplikacije
<CrazyLemon> kdo kliče
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sky-mobile> ne me jebat
<sky-mobile> nimam izvijaca da bi jabka odpru pa dal rame notr
<sky-mobile> miha bo en sms napisal pa bom mwl vse sravfe uzinej
<miha> lol
<miha> sky-mobile: a mas sraufe?
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> in to une miniaturne
<Sky[x]> in sploh nimam tapravga izvijaca jebemo ..
<Sky[x]> kaj mi nuca ram ce ga pa notr ne morm dat hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> sej maš nož
<CrazyLemon> z nožem odšraufaj
<CrazyLemon> matr..čist nič mcgyverja ni v tebi
<Sky[x]> ja da vse sravfe zjebem :D
<Sky[x]> ko bom pa nazaj zasravfov
<Sky[x]> vse na pol da bo pol ropotal k motor :D
<CrazyLemon> priznaj da ne znaš pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> ne pa se neki kle izgovarjat
<CrazyLemon> da boš zjebal šraufe
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Tadej> .))
<sky-mobile> in pol me fotr res pa pove da mamo heehe
<Sky[x]> sam zakva ma android po defaultu sklopln da ti gre ekran v psanje
<Sky[x]> spanje
<Sky[x]> in to sme sel zutrej vidu k sem sam odlozu zvecer telefon pa je zutrej sekr bil przgan ekran
<Sky[x]> pa batarija cist na konc ...
<lynxlynxlynx> to je tvoj telefon neki zanič
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> jaz tud gruntam, d bi nov telefon kupla
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a si kle?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> Ubuntu spin-offs are ten-a-penny, but we have to recognise that the makers of Ubuntu SE have gone beyond the ordinary in their quest to please The Dark One. The dark theme and collection of background images is the most obvious modification, and the sound effects and startup jingle have also been customised.
<lynxlynxlynx> Ubuntu's fondness for alliteration is still there (the last three releases have been Lucifer's Legion, Microsoft Massacre and Necrophilic Necromancer), but the version numbers have been modified to 666.8, 666.9 and 666.10 respectively.
<lynxlynxlynx> Oh, and it doesn't have live CDs; they're "undead". Endearingly bonkers.
<sasa84> a lohk eno 'telefonsko' vprašanje? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> lohk
<sasa84> a je samsung i9000 galaxy s res tolk bolš od galaxy ace, da se splača dat 110€ več (imam orto paket pr somobilu) ?
<lynxlynxlynx> nimam pojma
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej na gsmarena
<sasa84> http://www.gsmarena.com/piccmp.php3?idType=3&idPhone1=3724&idPhone2=3115&idPhone3=4114
<Pepelka> Photo Compare Tool - GSMArena.com
<jinzo> sasa84, imo ne.
<lynxlynxlynx> izbereš oba modela in ti naredi obstransko p ok:)
<jinzo> in kako to da se kdo sploh prodava Galaxy S je tud beyond me.
<sasa84> pišuka, d nima ace še clo bolš slik kt galaxy s
<jinzo> eh, od slik ne pričakovat nekaj glih.... vsaj jaz nebi.
<lynxlynxlynx> se strinjam
<jinzo> si prepričana da je galaxy S in ne Galaxy S2 ?
<lynxlynxlynx> moj neumen samsung pri 2M dela boljše slike kot tale pri 5M
<jinzo> ker tak, Galaxy S2 je že lep čas veni.
<sasa84> http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=1389F79C-2DD8-E338-18D8-B6FEAA4AB099&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F&tab=2
<sasa84> tole
<Pepelka> Samsung - i9000 Galaxy S - Mobilni telefoni  - Si.mobil d.d.
<sasa84> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=3115&idPhone2=3724
<Pepelka> Samsung I9000 Galaxy S vs. Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 - GSMArena.com
<sasa84> tole je pa primerjava
<sasa84> jinzo, vsaj za moje pojme... mogoče bi za tak dnar mogu bit tale samsung i9000 dost bolš v primerjavi z ace
<jinzo> razlika je v tem da je Ace kar občutno novejši kot Galaxy S
<jinzo> in si simobil samo čisti zaloge z prodajo Galaxy S-ov, ko je že res lep čas direkten naslednik na voljo na trgu
<jinzo> mislim, Galaxy S dobiš rabljen, ~1 leto za ~180eur
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 S je dosti bolši kot ACE
 * miha zdj kodira SMS z AES, Serpent in Twofish
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da obstaja serija S-ov kjer je GPS zjeban :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: je to dovolj za .. uporabnike? :D
<CrazyLemon> miha kaj to?
<miha> glej vrstico visje :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma ja... ne vem kaj nej kupm :)
<CrazyLemon> miha ne poznam ne serpent ne twofish :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa rabiš?? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bom iskrena :)
<miha> to sta bili alternativi za AES http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AES_process
<Pepelka> Advanced Encryption Standard process - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> če misliš, da ma AES backdoor od...
<CrazyLemon> miha lol :)
<miha> Rijndael je AES
<sasa84> klicanje, smsi, wifi (d bi kdaj pošto doma na telefonu pogledala brez d grem do kompa v sobo), včasih je dobr kšn google maps oz. d poiščeš kšno ulco (max 5x na let)...pa k grem na dopust, d ne vzamem sabo fotkiča, ampak eno bajto lohk s telefonom slikam :)
<sasa84> pa muska...to pa lohk na vsakem poslušaš :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je v bistvu vse :)
<sasa84> jst fon še največ za musko rabm ;:)
<zdobersek> dayumn
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: pol raje vzami kaj na pol pametnega z okrepljeno baterijo
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, to ej mišleno tko... če kam grem al pa včasih pred spanjem... vzamem fon pa slušalke, ker nimam mp3ja
<sasa84> http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=18AEBE26-1F11-5194-EA1D-F279C8D35EB7&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F
<Pepelka> Samsung - S5230 STAR - Mobilni telefoni  - Si.mobil d.d.
<sasa84> zdej mam tega in je fajn... najbl pogrešam d se ne morm na net prek routerja prklopt
<lynxlynxlynx> moji miljeni samsungi so tudi brez
<sasa84> včasih je fajn to... še posebi npr. v tujini, če morš nujn it kej na net pa tko
<sasa84> parkrat bi mi ful prou pršlo pa... ni blo :)
<jinzo> sasa84, saj če sem se kaj naučil iz teh smartphonov, dal judje ki jih vsaj malo zanimajo
<jinzo> najdejo miljon novih use casov
<jinzo> ki si jih prej niso niti znali predstavljat
<jinzo> razni odpiralnicasi, kino, jesti app-i
<sasa84> ja... bl maš vse pr rok a ne
<sasa84> pa kšn koledar in to
<zdobersek> radarji, prometstoflci, digikoledar
<jinzo> jap
<jinzo> pač, hočem samo rečt da se ponavadi uporabnost zelo razširi ko dobiš smartphone (pač ker veliko ljudi mi rpavi da oni itak tega ne rabijo, ker počjeno samo to pa to na telefonu)
<sasa84> pa the aplikacij je zdej ful a ne,.,..kar čš maš
<zdobersek> .. ce te le opoerater ni najebal in si dal 150€ za 'smartphone', ki je po 3 mescih zaostajal za vsako tretjo napravo na trgu
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej ubistvu pri pametnih telefonih iščeš sam da ma fotoaparat malo bolši :)
<CrazyLemon> drugo ti je vseeno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pač... ker je android, itak maš pol še miljon aplikacij, k jih nucaš
<sasa84> tist je bl odvisn pač od operac. sistema... to more bit android
<sasa84> sam to hočm rečt... za tazga basic userja kt jst, vrjetn ni potrebe, d ma dual core
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> .. ce te le opoerater ni najebal in si dal 150€ za 'smartphone', ki je po 3 mescih zaostajal za vsako tretjo napravo na trgu
<CrazyLemon> to je pa itak tko..še posebi če daš 150€ :)
<sasa84> galaxy ace je 150 :P
<CrazyLemon> če daš za nexusa zdej 600€
<CrazyLemon> pa boš bil miren par mescev
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sam 600€ je pa huda cena
<sasa84> tud galaxy s2 ma hudo ceno... te stvari so kr drage a ne
<CrazyLemon> ma meni vse kar je nad 100€ je huda cena..ker sm trenutno suh k poper..do 15ega :D
<sasa84> se mi zdi d od vseh stvari k jih nucamo...od štroma, vode... je telefonija še najdražja
<CrazyLemon> no ja..odvisno kaka telefonija..če ti rabiš telefon za klice pa smse pol ni drago :)
<CrazyLemon> če pa ti želiš bit fensi pa met razne iphonea pa high-end smartphonee
<CrazyLemon> pol je drago ja :)
<sasa84> soseda je zdej kupla iphona za 1€,... sam 40€ na mesc za naročnino pa ne mislm dajat
<CrazyLemon> hehe
<sasa84> sky-mobile, kok se obnese nexus? :P
<CrazyLemon> bl slabo
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> ker niti tipkat ne zna :P
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> * sky-mobile (~sku-mobil@
<CrazyLemon> sku-mobil
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> hahahahah
<zdobersek> ubistvu sem na zacetku gledu enga druzga galaxyja
<sky-mobile> hehe
<sky-mobile> ej super je
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kerga kerga
<sasa84> kerga zdobersek ?
<CrazyLemon> zihr spico
<CrazyLemon> ker bi rad bil zdobersek spica
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> Spica!
<zdobersek> lol.
 * sasa84 gleda u denarnco...
<zdobersek> resno, tega sem na zacetku gledu
 * CrazyLemon pogleda v sasa84 denarnico
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ta ni več aktualen :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej je ace zamenjal spico
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: takrat je bil!
<zdobersek> 1.5 let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek takrat ja!
<CrazyLemon> zdej ne!
<zdobersek> spica = Galaxy i5700
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si kej dost dnarja vidu? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bo dovolj za nexusa :P
<zdobersek> pol sem pa pristal na i7500
<sasa84> :P
<zdobersek> ker me je tam trgovc najebu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek boleč padec je to bil :/
<zdobersek> v max. 3 mescih je bil pa Galaxy S zuni
<zdobersek> v najboljsi ponudbi je kostal 1€
<zdobersek> in sem se tepu po glavi
<CrazyLemon> your skilz are weak!
<sasa84> jst kle gledam... če vzamem orto pa mini plus (12+8€)...pride 160 pa še 40€ minusa, k zdj podalšujem...pa me pride fon 120€
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj mini plus ? :)
<sasa84> galaxy s
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne rabm več :)
<zdobersek> ce pa zdejle do marca ne zdrzim brez novga telefona, moram pa penale placvat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prašanje je če rabiš toliko...ne več :)
<sasa84> sam pride pol fon tok cenej...itak pa ga u dveh letih zihr za vsaj 100€ preplačaš
 * CrazyLemon ni več vezan...uživa v svobodi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 12*24+cenatelefona - 40
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e 20*24+cenatelefona - 40
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej kaj te bl poceni pride :)
<CrazyLemon> js stavim na taprvo :)
<sasa84> to itak ;)
<CrazyLemon> dej link
<CrazyLemon> tega kar gledaš
<CrazyLemon> pa ne mislim tistih porničev
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kmal bi dala napačn link :P
<sasa84> kwa to za ena stran...vajt čikz end blek diks...hm :P
<sasa84> http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=1389F79C-2DD8-E338-18D8-B6FEAA4AB099&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F&tab=2
<Pepelka> Samsung - i9000 Galaxy S - Mobilni telefoni  - Si.mobil d.d.
<sasa84> možnost A
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i dont like it
<sasa84> http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=2B4817C1-7FC7-12ED-5A21-CFC400142717&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F&tab=2
<Pepelka> Samsung - Galaxy Ace S5830 - Mobilni telefoni  - Si.mobil d.d.
<sasa84> možnost B
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> vajt čikz šud onli get vajt diks!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne met rasističnih izpadov na kanalu no :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti bi orto muziq? al v nulo?
<sasa84> orto u nulo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej niso rasistične..i đst hev difrnt tejst in porn :D
<sasa84> ;))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 100€ bi prihranla v 24 mescih
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi vzela mini plus :)
<sasa84> če neb uzela tist mini plus al kwa...
<CrazyLemon> z mini plus pride 640€ vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> brez mini plus pride 548€ vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> še odšteješ tist popust..in dobiš ceno telefona + naročnine v 24ih mescih
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da bi mogla zdej dat dosti več za telefon :)
<sasa84> jp ;)
<sasa84> sam tko...kaj se teb dopade...galaxy s al ace?
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da poznaš župnika..ti bo verjetno zihr rade volje dal izkupiček ene nedelje :P
<CrazyLemon> na splošno..S :)
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> sam ne vem če bo dost za fon :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oh bo bo :P
<CrazyLemon> pol boš mela za nexusa :P
<sasa84> pušca pr nas je okol 150€ pa kej čez...tko povprečje
<CrazyLemon> aja..rakek
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda da nisi iz postojne :P
<sasa84> bojktoriramo lohk Å¡kofijo...pa mi jo da od ceuga mesca...in bo nexus
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> čak, sam makarončke grem papcat ;)
<sasa84> pridm nazaj...ti pa preštudiri kter fon za moj ĐEP ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4535
<Pepelka> P: Samsung Galaxy S i9000 - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<CrazyLemon> neki takega če dobiš
<CrazyLemon> bi bilo tudi fajn :)
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi js grem ...golaž se mi kuha že dobri dve uri
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> uuu golaž ;)
<sasa84> a ga je CrazyLemon kuhu? ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> pravi, da se je sam
<CrazyLemon> sam se je kuhal ja
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bom ga js kuhal z vžigalnikom
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefoni-samsung/samsung-galaxy-spica-i5700-oglas1278021749
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy Spica I5700
<CrazyLemon> lej jo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne rabim!
<zdobersek> fuj, stari Galaxyji!
<miha> tko dost zezanja s sms, zdj pa kej resnega narest
<CrazyLemon> holy crap
<CrazyLemon> kok je reklam na 24ur
<CrazyLemon> LibreOffice 3.5.0 Beta2 (2011-12-24)
<CrazyLemon> LibreOffice 3.4.5 RC1 (2011-12-18)
<CrazyLemon> whats the point?
<sasa84> tko se dokazuje, d se na projektu dela :P
<CrazyLemon> naj naredijo release pa je :D
<CrazyLemon> ne pa beta2 pa rc1
<CrazyLemon> pa kdo ve Å¡e kaj :D
<sasa84> no, zdj bom pa šla počas u postojno... :P
<sasa84> d vidm kaj majo kej od brihtnh fonu ;)
<CrazyLemon> pejt prej k župniku po dnar
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> čak...mogoče zdj k so bli prazniki :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, posluš zdj tetico sasa84
<CrazyLemon> povej tetica
<sasa84> ti se nagibaš k s ne k ace a ne? :P
<CrazyLemon> k s ne k ace a
<CrazyLemon> right :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko uporabiš več kot eno črko ..a veš tetica :D
<sky-mobile--> zdj vas mam skos pod kontrolo k se mi jebe za prenos hehe
<CrazyLemon> jebe se ti za prenos priklopljen si pa na wireless :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol S če ni za staro šaro? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 S !
<sasa84> pa mini plus, d bo mal cenej :P
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če bo cenej :P
<sky-mobile--> aja preklopl mi je k sem domu prsu pametn je hehe
<sasa84> sky-mobile--, skor se kosa s tabo :P
<sasa84> kok pa daješ naročnine?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej...fant ma dnarja k dreka ;)
<sky-mobile--> jst mam orto u nulo sem koj placov vse
<sasa84> midva pa revčka
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 d0h..če pa ma applea!
<CrazyLemon> midva pa HPje furava
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sky-mobile--> nocem bit dolzn
<sasa84> jp...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, midva pa eni sirotinji...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to samo zdej..ker je recesija...
<CrazyLemon> our time will come!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> yes!
<sasa84> k bodo ljudje začel več u pušsco dajat!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> od hudga bom kupla kr ace :P
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> nč...šibm zdj
<sasa84> tko no...tud ace ni slab ;)
<CrazyLemon> ni ne :)
<sky-mobile--> sasa
<sky-mobile-->  kdaj prides pogledat ga nexusa hehe
<sasa84> sky-mobile--, točn vem d bi me rad naskoču :P
<miha> sasa84: pametna punca :D
<sasa84> lej...če mi kupš nexusa, te pridm pogledat :P
<sasa84> bom pa plehp*!
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> hec ;)
<sky-mobile--> lol packa
<sasa84> nč, šibam ;)
<sasa84> miha, ti mi deluješ pa tak spdoobn fant... k teb bi šla pogledat tud mobi regljo
<miha> sasa84: ja tko mislijo, dokler jih ne probam naskočit..
<miha> mma
<sasa84> lol
<miha> mam pa gallaxy s, mal staro, ampak men je dost
<sasa84> v redu zadeva?
<sasa84> Å¡ibaaaam ;)
<sasa84> papa
<miha> fotoaparat je precej slab. ostalo gre. če ga dobiš pocen, vzem, sicer rajs s2 ali tega sky-mobile-- nexusa
<nafisa> http://sysadminday.com.ru/wallpapers/images/69_linux.jpg
<miha> nafisa kul :D
<nafisa> http://sysadminday.com.ru/wallpapers/images/72_linux.jpg
<miha> hehe
<nafisa> nekdo bi tole bejbo pofukal, da bi ji procesor skurlo
<nafisa> lol
<miha> nafisa: lepo da razumeš
<nafisa> ne bi mela čist nič proti, če bi jo
<miha> :)
<miha> nafisa: boš zrihtala kiro? :D
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/50769_szfcx/serverbejba.jpg
<nafisa> pjatničnyj čžin pri svječah ... al rusko al srbsko ... ne vem, verjetno kaj rusko ... ve kdo, kaj pomenijo prvi dve besedi?
<miha> !t auto sl  pjatničnyj čžin pri svječah
<Pepelka> pjatničnyj čžin ko sveže
<jinzo> ja pa hrvaščina kao
<jinzo> tak da, does not work :D
<miha> prva beseda zgleda tko.. češko slovaško poljsko..rusko?
<zdobersek> pranični [đin] pri/ob svečah
<zdobersek> pranični*
<zdobersek> ffs
<miha> hehe
<zdobersek> praznični*
<miha> !g praničen
<Pepelka> Praničen http://www.angleskoslovenskislovar.com/angleski_prevod/pr%C3%A1ni%C4%8Den/154031
<zdobersek> ktera bedna fora
<miha> !g prana
<Pepelka> prAna - born from the experience http://www.prana.com/
<zdobersek> mam na kompu prikljucena dva razlicna gamepada
<miha> !g s prano
<Pepelka> Kaj je prana? http://www.joga-za-poslovneze.com/prana
<miha> eto to :D
<zdobersek> sicer od istega proizvajalca, ampak dva razlicna modela
<zdobersek> ampak ju sistem razpozna kot cist enaka.
<Aseq> folk, sneg :)
<zdobersek> ja fak.
<zdobersek> se sneg.
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> lp
<Sky[x]> gres menat ram pa ratas za skor 2h oblikovalec kovin :)
<Sky[x]> n kaonc posles vse v 3pm pa sestavs nazaj ceprov grdo zgleda
<Sky[x]> pa ti se vseen ni ok
<Sky[x]> pol pa prtisnes kar mors pa vse poravnas
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> tko je to ko maš maca
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> Å¡e dela?
<Sky[x]> dela dela
<Sky[x]> sam ko sem dol jemal sem iz narobne strani vleku in se je skrvil na eni strani
<Sky[x]> zdj je vse ok se sploh ne opaz pa tud na robu se ne mors vec urezat :D
<Sky[x]> kaze 8gb tko da ql
<Sky[x]> zdj ap netbeans pognat :D
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> 5gb free se :D
<Sky[x]> kr en mi je poslal mail ce bi delov zanga v en
<Sky[x]> da ma en old php za fixat WTF ?
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> tole zgleda fake
<Sky[x]> eno oblikco pa folijo morm narocit se za telefon :>
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/it/nad-tehnologijo-navduseni-tudi-orangutani.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Nad tehnologijo navdušeni tudi orangutani
<CrazyLemon> no..kje ste tisti ki mate tablice
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * CrazyLemon bo kmalu ratu tko paranoičen kot miha
<Sky[x]> ma tale je tak gayish a ni ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.amazon.de/mumbi-Samsung-Galaxy-Silikon-Tasche/dp/B0068JUZXE/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1325179676&sr=8-13
<Pepelka> mumbi TPU Skin Case Samsung Galaxy Nexus i9250 Silikon: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<Sky[x]> tale je ql sam spodej pa zgorej nima sploh nic
<Sky[x]> http://www.amazon.de/vau-Feather-Case-Samsung-Galaxy/dp/B006CQ24IW/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1325179758&sr=8-37
<Pepelka> vau Feather Case - matte black - ultra d�nne H�lle: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<Sky[x]> tale je pa nv original zgleda je pa super :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.amazon.de/Case-Mate-Schutzh%C3%BClle-Samsung-Galaxy-schwarz/dp/B006BOWZ1G/ref=sr_1_58?ie=UTF8&qid=1325179822&sr=8-58
<Pepelka> Case-Mate Tough Schutzh�lle f�r Samsung Galaxy Nexus: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<CrazyMelon> humm
<CrazyLemon> ma wtf
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ?
<miha> ??
<CrazyLemon> ????
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Sky[x]?
<zdobersek> miha: ??!?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Pepelka ubuntulog ???
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: only one of those is real!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek uglavnem.. scary shit
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: true.
<miha> CrazyLemon: jst nism paranoičen
<CrazyLemon> miha you should be!!!!
<miha> 2048 bit rsa naj bi bil dost do leta 2030 http://www.rsa.com/rsalabs/node.asp?id=2004 :D
<Pepelka> RSA Laboratories - TWIRL and RSA Key Size
<CrazyLemon> scary shit i tell you
<miha> ja treba pazit tm kjer zadeva ne zastara do 2030 :D
<miha> medtem ko simetrični ključi so precej bolj varni http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_size#Symmetric_algorithm_key_lengths
<Pepelka> Key size - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> že 128 bit je dokaj dost, kaj šele 256 bit
<miha> sam hudič če si z asimetričnimi izmenjaš simetrične ključe.. vse gre v ***
<miha> fizično je edino zihr
<miha> sicer pa tole velja http://www.xkcd.com/538/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Security
<zdobersek> torej, pazte se francozov!
<miha> :)
<miha> me sprovociral, pa spremenil na 3072 bitni RSA ključ... da bo "v redu po letu 2030" :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> oyea
<nafisa> o, ti ... mobi regla
<nafisa> al kaj že :D
<zdobersek> napolitanke s  kapucino fillingom
<nafisa> bljak
<sasa84> hihi
 * sasa84 ni regla :P
<nafisa> črna čokolada ... s 85% kakava
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si tukej?
<Grega> ne skrbi! sem jaz!
<zdobersek> pa jaz tudi!
<zdobersek> zdobersek + Grega > 2 * CrazyLemon
<Grega> ni navdusena
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lies all lies
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sm! :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lies some lies
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nč nimajo u PO :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda nimajo..sej je to PO
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> vse so prodal, zame nč ostal ;)
<CrazyLemon> come to KP..we have cookies :)
<sasa84> uuuuuuuu
<sasa84> a pa bi me pol povabu na kavo al se em bojiš? :P
<sasa84> me*
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..mogoče ti potrobim na cesti..več pa no way!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> sasa84!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, oh...
<sasa84> miha, povej duša ;)
<miha> pride kej telefon pogledat :p
 * miha Å¡e vedn ni nobenga najdu za smse testirat na droidih :D
<sasa84> miha, nč niso mel za prodat u postojni :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon prav d majo u KP :P
<miha> sasa84: a gres njegov telefon pogledat? :(
<sasa84> miha, ma nima tazga telefona, d bi ga Å¡la gledat :P
<miha> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sky-mobile> A je ksna opcija da mi za vse stike synca sliko iz fb ?
<CrazyLemon> sky-mobile zakaj za vraga bi hotel kaj takega
<sasa84> zto k ma nexusa :P
<sasa84> in ga je tkoj izplaču :P
<CrazyLemon> a maš od vseh stikov tudi njihovo telefonsko? če ne..boš mel kup stikov brez telefonske
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/NrkgR.jpg
<CrazyLemon> bwahaha :D
<zdobersek> HE'S AWESOME, SHE'S A SLUT
<zdobersek> DEFINITION OF A WIN
<lynxlynxlynx> awesome bi bil, če bi z nekom stavil o tem in tako še zaslužil zraven
<CrazyLemon> awesome bi bil če bi mu ona dala 5€
<zdobersek> ah ffs
<zdobersek> Y SO JELLY
<CrazyLemon> i'm fcking furious..not jealous
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gledam izsek iz TG
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek eat english muff? :>
<zdobersek> Mr. Bean in a reasonably-priced car
<CrazyLemon> aahh
<CrazyLemon> ti si bl old skul
<zdobersek> haha, legenda, tablsi cajt je postavu
<zdobersek> divjak!
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> kr albansko policijo najamejo
<zdobersek> da jih lovijo
<CrazyLemon> OLD!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj pa je novejsga?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !g top gear christmas special india
<Pepelka> Top Gear: cars, driving, supercars and the TV show - BBC Top Gear ... http://www.topgear.com/
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !g christmas special india top gear 2011
<Pepelka> Andy Wilman on Top Gear&#39;s India special - The Top Gear blog http://transmission.blogs.topgear.com/2011/11/30/andy-wilman-on-top-gears-india-special-wednesday-28-december-8pm-bbc2/
<zdobersek> in pol zapele s pecine ...
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011122905728700
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: Nenavadni koledarji
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> a je murkov koledar zravn?
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi bit ..sam žal ni :D
<CrazyLemon> takoj zravn nenavadnih stranišč bi ga js dal
<sky-mobile> crazylemon:bedno k majo sam eni stiki slikco pa zakaj nebi se fb mel ? :-)
<CrazyLemon> sky-mobile dodaš je vse z twitterja v imenik
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e tiste iz google plusa
<CrazyLemon> tako da boš mel ogromno neuporabnih kontaktov
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwEt8bbc1r8
<Pepelka> CAUGHT ON WEBCAM BY DAD      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahah
<zdobersek> hahah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne poznas tega?
<zdobersek> cyber police!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poznam zdej! :D
<zdobersek> !g jessi slaughter know your meme
<Pepelka> Jessi Slaughter | Know Your Meme http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/jessi-slaughter
<zdobersek> "I'll pop a glock in your mouth and make a brain splashy"
<zdobersek> LOLOLOLOL
<zdobersek> kok faila: "Jealousy much?"
<zdobersek> o ne
<zdobersek> o shit
<zdobersek> analogno tv mamo naroceno
<CrazyLemon> ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti tud gledaš top gear? ;)
<zdobersek> nimamo digitalne tv sheme
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 DOH!!!
<CrazyLemon> TG 4 life!
<CrazyLemon> http://img.fae.ro/973b5c.gif
<CrazyLemon> lmao :D
 * sasa84 tud gleda top gear :)
<sasa84> zame je bla ena izmed boljših...testiranje ford fieste...skupi z angleškimi marinci :P
<lynxlynxlynx> kdo naredi več krogov z enim tankom? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tole je pa top shit :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Jessi?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp :D
<CrazyLemon> cyberbully victim
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<lynxlynxlynx> http://artoftrolling.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/chatroulette-trolling-problem-bad-drivers.jpg
<zdobersek> http://ow.ly/i/ox9M
<Pepelka> Ow.ly - image uploaded by @GeorgeTakei
<CrazyLemon> to fcking ne moreš verjet
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nice one :)
<zdobersek> http://ow.ly/i/ox8q
<Pepelka> Ow.ly - image uploaded by @GeorgeTakei
<nafisa> jebejo naj se vsi
<nafisa> tak
<nafisa> :)))
<zdobersek> ja!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSq-7t2onS4
<Pepelka> 1000 Girls, Two Hands, One Epic Month      - YouTube
<Grega> hoowww the fuckk do you doo thattt
<Grega> :O
<CrazyLemon> looks pretty simple to me :D
<CrazyLemon> nevem zakaj za vraga mi chrome vedno pošlje 'keyword' ko grem na recimo ubuntu.si
<Grega> i hate this world
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-30
<sky-mobile> lp
<sky-mobile> nobenga kle? :-)
<CrazyLemon>  http://slo-tech.com/novice/t500221#crta
<Pepelka> Karti&#269;ni ra&#269;unalnik Raspberry Pi prihodnji mesec @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> yummy
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyhrYis509A&ob=av2e
<Pepelka> Aqua - Barbie Girl      - YouTube
<miha> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<Sky[x]> gledam da je ICS 4.0.2 ze uzunej jst pa sekr nimam updejta
<Sky[x]> grr
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ment!
<CrazyLemon> le kako boš preživel ta dan?!?!?!
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: uporabls ksn posebn app za prebiranje forumov ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jp..chrome
<Grega> ima kdo account na veceru? za branje placljivih clankov
<Sky[x]> a chome je za telefon ? :)
<CrazyLemon> oh urban urban ...zakaj si nisi kupil iphonea :D
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ka jje kle smesnega
<Sky[x]> logicno bi bl oda bi sel chrome tud na mobilnike ...
<CrazyLemon> em..browser v ICSu se lahk synca s tvojim chrome accountom
<CrazyLemon> pa če se ne motim je tudi baziran na webkitu..tako kot chrome
<CrazyLemon> torej..je tak kot chrome..vendar ni chrome :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> ql
<miha> hehe
<Sky[x]> kva je pa ke fora teh zascitnh folij a majo ksne cake l ke treba pazt da se ne zajebes ?
<Sky[x]> ene cheap se koj odlepjo sem vidu po 2 dneh sam WTF
<Sky[x]> pa je bla vredu gor dana brez mehurckov
<CrazyLemon> jah..cheap je
<CrazyLemon> !g zapp
<Pepelka> Zapp Group | Zapp | Stahlwerk Ergste Westig | stainless profile | flat ... http://www.zapp.com/
<CrazyLemon> ni to to :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..js sm kupu eno res hudo
<CrazyLemon> k ni lih folija
<CrazyLemon> bl guma
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> !g zagg
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka> ZAGG | invisibleSHIELD | iPhone, iPod Cases, Screen Protectors ... http://www.zagg.com/
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ka pa oblekco mas kej ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] nimam več nič
<CrazyLemon> i'm totally nude
<Sky[x]> why ?
<CrazyLemon> ker ne vidim več smisla v tem
<CrazyLemon> nekoč sem hotel zaščitit nov telefon
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa vidim da ne potrebujem zaščite :>
<CrazyLemon> miha ti si strokovnjak za zarote :D    zakaj za vraga mi chrome "pošilja" keyworde stranem..če pa odprem prazen zavihek in kliknem na stran
<miha> chrome je evil, google evil
<CrazyLemon> v mojem primeru pošlje kot da je bil keyword "$ime $priimek"
<CrazyLemon> pod source navaja google in pod keyword moje ime pa priimek
<CrazyLemon> sumim na igoogle
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/user/28c3
<Pepelka> Kanal uporabnika 28c3      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> kej zanimivga letos?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od tega kaj te zanima :)
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo lani je bil un ps3 hack talk odličen
<CrazyLemon> tisti je bil kul
<CrazyLemon> pa smešn
<CrazyLemon> no..ne za sony :D
<CrazyLemon> http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/Fahrplan/events.en.html
<Pepelka> 28c3:
<CrazyLemon> kle maš evente pa lahk prečekiraš če je kaj zanimivega :)
<CrazyLemon> miha tole bo tebe zanimalo http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/Fahrplan/events/4581.en.html
<Pepelka> 28C3: Taking control over the Tor network
<CrazyLemon> k tok staviš na tor :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: kul :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: zakon si
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b03sC-L4D2M
<Pepelka> 28c3: Taking control over the Tor network      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdej sem  zakon :D
<miha> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa un "which 3digit encryption ,,,"
<miha> trenutno me sms zanima
<miha> CrazyLemon: https://blog.torproject.org/blog/rumors-tors-compromise-are-greatly-exaggerated
<Pepelka> Rumors of Tor's compromise are greatly exaggerated | The Tor Blog
<Grega> suhi kruh sux
<Sky[x]> testiram team viewr
<Sky[x]> nice ela heje
<Sky[x]> dela
<Sky[x]> inse cel zaslon vidm
<CrazyLemon> Grega nemaraš krekerjev?? :S
<Grega> ni se v fazi krekerja
<Grega> tam nekje vmes je
<CrazyLemon> dej v pečico da pospešiš proces :D
<Grega> pppphuuuuuuuuuuu, ni mi
<Grega> :)
<Sky[x]> na pa je se split :D
<zdobersek> ayo
<zdobersek> bye mint, hello ubuntu 11.10
<CrazyLemon> hello and welcome!!
<CrazyLemon> Pazi na svoj zid! Povej NAPREJ! Hekerji so sedaj na Facebook-u, in po zidu tvojih prijateljev pišejo žalitve pod tvojim imenom in ti tega ne veš !! Ti ne vidiš, vendar vsi tvoji prijatelji vidijo, da je tvoje ime nad napisanim. Če dobiš kaj žaljivega od mene, vedi, da to nisem bila jaz! Prilepi si to na svoj zid!
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> holy shit kako naiven je folk
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Cinober> nic novega
<Cinober> na fb je ze sama naiva ipd.
<CrazyLemon> ampak me vedno znova presenetijo fb naivneži :D
<Cinober> dejansko ja..
<Cinober> :D
<Cinober> kolko pa je staro to ?
<CrazyLemon> to kaj? :) naivnost? že od praveka!
<Sky[x]> a hocte tole lajakt da jih 1k zberemo ? :D
<Sky[x]> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150548518873659&set=a.458244148658.246386.51385603658&type=1&theater
<Pepelka> Fotografije na zidu | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> ne :>
<CrazyLemon> miha check out FreedomBox
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kul
<miha> ?
<miha> kaj to
<CrazyLemon> http://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox
<Pepelka> FreedomBox - Debian Wiki
<Cinober> ne naivnost, ta oseba s strahom
<Cinober> :>
<zdobersek> smesno
<zdobersek> 'FreedomBox'
<zdobersek> svobode se ne da zapakirat
<zdobersek> pa tud skatla kot objekt predstavlja neko omejitev
<zdobersek> tko da
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the sky is the limit! če imaš freedombox :>
<zdobersek> a je kdo od vas, facebookasev, ze zahteval on PDF z vsemi podatki?
<miha> zdobersek: cloud nima omejitev ane :D
<zdobersek> miha: CrazyLemon: box
<zdobersek> box ima omejitve
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sem...sam sm pol preklical
<zdobersek> 6 njih, ce gre za standardno obliko skatle
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a te je strah samega sebe? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you should be!
<CrazyLemon> še posebi zato ker mi chrome pošilja ime+priimek kot keyworde :/
<miha> :)))
<zdobersek> kaj pol sele ve fb!
<zdobersek> dej vsaj dob tist pdf in ga potem men posl ... ker mi lahko zaupas ...
<zdobersek> me kr ma, da bi se sel nazaj prijavit in pogledat :)
<zdobersek> gremo precekirat python & trace!
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> :\
<zdobersek> \:
<CrazyLemon> /:
<zdobersek> <:
<zdobersek> le dobro izurjeno oko bo namesto smejočega se možica opazilo možica s kapo.
<zdobersek> kekec, ubistvu.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> AS VIDU
<CrazyLemon> TI SI KEKEC!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> NE
<zdobersek> BEYONE
<zdobersek> BEYONCE
<CrazyLemon> BEYONCÉ MISLIŠ
<zdobersek> ja!
<zdobersek> HIGH FIVES ALL AROUND
<CrazyLemon> KJE NAJ BI JO VIDU??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: HIGH FIVE
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> o/°
<zdobersek> |o|
<CrazyLemon> OPSEC TOP 10
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> #1 je huda :D
<zdobersek> m?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=UG6NaRlBcPY#t=2344s
<Pepelka> 28c3: Lightning Talks Day 2      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> prečekiraj tole :D
<CrazyLemon> #1 wins :D
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> lolololol
<zdobersek> 'twice!'
<zdobersek> telling it like it is.
<CrazyLemon> i'd break the #1 rule ..with pleasure :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=UG6NaRlBcPY#t=4536s
<Pepelka> 28c3: Lightning Talks Day 2      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol ????? :D
<CrazyLemon> porn on lightning talk?? :D
<CrazyLemon> em...NSFW :D
<zdobersek> haha
<CrazyLemon>  Queer Geeks Panel ...đizs krajst :D
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwn8fwO-2h0
<Pepelka> Game Of Thrones: House Stark Feature (Medium)      - YouTube
<zdobersek> WE BE WAITIN'
<lynxlynxlynx> f*king lannisters
<zdobersek> u mean, lannisters fucking lannisters
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> no vsaj una mona od targaryanov je crknu
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Sky[x]> juhu banda je tu :D
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<sasa84> Sky[x], a nis več mobile? ;)
<Sky[x]> ne :D
<Sky[x]> dost telefona :D
<Sky[x]> sasa84: a bi mogu bit ? :D
<Sky[x]> ej kok stane jack daniels k je v eni crni/sivi skatli notr ?
<sasa84> Sky[x], zmer je lepo bit mobilen ;)
<Sky[x]> ti ze ves :P
<Sky[x]> sploh ob sobotah :D
<sasa84> ob sobotah Sky[x] ? :)
<Sky[x]> ob sobotah k so zurke :D
<Sky[x]> da si dobro obvescen ket vse dogaja :D
<Sky[x]> pa kaj na ircu dogaja itd.. :D
 * sasa84 ne žurira :P
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam ;)
<sasa84> ajde ;)
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-31
<sky-mobile> lp
<sky-mobile> a so za kej te unicerzalne nalepke k jih simobil prodaja za twlwfone za zaacito ekrana ?
<CrazyLemon> odlične so!
<CrazyLemon> obvezno kupi!
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/iK5dj.png
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Grumpek> nice gun :)
<yang_> hehe dober quit msg
<CrazyLemon>  error, fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<CrazyLemon> kaka ideja kako tole fixat?
<CrazyLemon> gre se za usb ključek
<CrazyLemon> bah..preklet windows je sfukal filesystem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Solution - do not use Windows FFS
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wasnt mine!
<zdobersek> Ane.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: not believin'
<CrazyLemon> un alyosha -bitchass noob - je kopiral neki
<CrazyLemon> in ni dal safely remove hardware
<CrazyLemon> in je zjebalo bloke
<CrazyLemon> nč..l8r
<zdobersek> seveda, alyosha kriv ... dude please!
<miha> hehe
<miha> praznujete kej?
<zdobersek> na puno
<zdobersek> brb
<miha> jo
<sky-mobile> lp
<sky-mobile> lp zgaga
<zgaga> lp
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> tiho baba!
<CrazyLemon> si kupla celfoun? :)
<sasa84> k me tko zmerjaš, ti ne povem. pika, amen!
<sasa84> klicaj!ž
<sasa84> podpičje
<CrazyLemon> torej nisi :p
<miha> saaaaaasa
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<sasa84> oj mihko ;)
<CrazyLemon> banda prekleta...upam da ste koma pijani.. druzga razloga za bit na ircu ni!!
<miha> sasa84 je dobr razlog za bit na ircu
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..niti androida nima
<CrazyLemon> bl Å¡voh je ta punca
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ubuntu ne Å¡teje? :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič več..moraš it gor po lestvici
<CrazyLemon> ne pa stagnirat :/
<sasa84> sori...sam niso mel no :(
<CrazyLemon> ŽALOSTNO! ŽALOSTNO!
<miha> sasa84: bo v 2012 bolje...
<sasa84> miha, ti si pozitivc... ne pa ta CrazyLemon k sam nek klinca
<CrazyLemon> ŽALOSTNO!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> upam, d je pijan k mamba...drugač mu the herezij ne oprostim
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e..zdej grem po radler..pol bom pa pijan k mamba
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če maš htca nis bog i batina a veš :P
 * sasa84 densa na maroon 5 - moves like jagger :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..js vsaj batino imam...ti se niti s tem ne moreš pohvalit :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sama osebno nimam batine... :P
<CrazyLemon> ok..ti bog je res na tvoji strani...ampak to so detajli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jo pa občasno dobim ;))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 župnik se ne šteje!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> buahahahahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, njega nism štela...kaj če bi ga!!
<sasa84> :DDDD
<sasa84> pa ene par kle na kanalu tud ne Å¡tejem :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti si pijan od otroškega šampanca??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tako nekako :p
 * CrazyLemon pač ni tak kronik kot vsi ostali :D
<CrazyLemon> 2.5% alkohola...to bo glava bolela :/
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne preveč no... drgač bo jutr una kosmata žwau pršla... in to ne muca!
<sasa84> no, muce niti niso več tok kosmate :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ! bog te posluša!!
<CrazyLemon> (zdej je čas da mu poveš za nexusa :p)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> hahaha, huda :)))
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, enivej... a maš jaslce doma? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 afkors :)
<CrazyLemon> za kakšnega muslimana pa me maš!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> kaj k bi nrdil ubuntu.si jaslce... jst bi bla marija...
<sasa84> jožef bo kubanc :P
<CrazyLemon> samo če sm js jezus!
<sasa84> komot
<sasa84> sam ti povem, d boš pr -15 sam u pleničkah, k ne bodo podložene z volno!
<CrazyLemon> awesome..od nekdaj sm hotu vedet kak je met paperske za odrasle
<sasa84> rabmo Å¡e osla :P
<CrazyLemon> teh je pa največ ..bomo naredili tekmovanje za najbolšga osla :p
<sasa84> miha, a bi bil ti palma?
<sasa84> pa kravico... kšno ovčko
<CrazyLemon> ovčk ne
<CrazyLemon> ker če se jožef napije..pol bo ovčka prva nastradala :(
<sasa84> al pa osu :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp3AavMefAs
<Pepelka> Cee Lo Green - Anyway (Official Lyric Video)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> + radler
<CrazyLemon> == fun :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pišuka...ti pa znaš žurat ej! :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 počak da dokončam radlerja..pol se beat sam stopnjuje!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> pa kaj to za ena muska?!
<sasa84> kr neki :P
<CrazyLemon> bolš k tvoj maroon 3.14
<sasa84> bi mogu zdej kšne trše ritme ob radlerju
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj..glede na to da nam je zdej zoki krał
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5EWCy0i_nU
<Pepelka> Mario Huljev - Hajde pusti brige sve      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> pol bo treba tole poslušat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdj sm že na ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfAWReBmxEs
<Pepelka> Deep Purple-Child in Time      - YouTube
<sasa84> čigav pa je ta mario? :)
<CrazyLemon> zveni zelo hrvaško :)
<sasa84> uuu, čist spuki!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam... dns me pa z musko kr presenečaš a veš
<sasa84> nism vedla d si tolk u pop vodah :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oh..da bi vidla ti mojo playlisto
<CrazyLemon> bi vidla da sem čist čuden
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> mal si mi sicer deloval populistično, ampak na nek način zlo alter a ne :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, d to vidm...mi ne rabi playlista ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOmnGzAKLvg        npr tole je tudi gor
<sasa84> mi ne rabi... ne rabm!
<Pepelka> John Legend - Save Room      - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, arrrrr
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš da je moja playlista čist kul :D
<sasa84> ja...ta komad je tko a ne... paše k unim štumfkom :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> niti ne!
 * CrazyLemon ne mara muzke k ma gor Å¡tumfe
<CrazyLemon> ko*
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ti zmot ritem?
<CrazyLemon> ma
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu začnem poslušat muzko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ne bom nč rekla :D
<CrazyLemon> raje ne :D
<sasa84> ajv gat d muvz lajk đegr!!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a sm še zmer basic uporabnica tud če sm ob pol polnoči na silvestrovo za kompom??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..sam dolgočasna si ratala :p
<sasa84> kok to mislš CrazyLemon ? :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem..to radler govori :((
<CrazyLemon> its taking control!!!11
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RGAPWxTe5g
<Pepelka> Miike Snow - Black & Blue      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tako bova tudi mi2
<CrazyLemon> ob dvanajstih..kot klošarja vstala iz postle..
<CrazyLemon> čez par let :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam mejbi se bova mela pa čist kul
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> u matr kašne rakete majo kle!!!
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem...men je čist vseeno a je 31.12. al xy.yz. :D
<sasa84> men tud... men je božič ok, k se pač dela jaslce, pol si mal skup itd... to silvestrovo mi je pa mim
<sasa84> sej zto pa sm za kompom!
<CrazyLemon> lies!
<CrazyLemon> priznaj da te župnik ne mara več in je eno drugo povabu
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> par minut prej bom šla u dnevno...d skup z našmi prčakam... pol grem spat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kaj maš ti s tem mojim župnikom :P
<CrazyLemon> <3
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> jst ga nism vidla že ene 14 dni :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * sasa84 bla bolna za božič in prej in pol :P
<sasa84> in vmes :P
<CrazyLemon> to te je bog kaznoval :>
<sasa84> jst bi Å¡la kadit ;)
<CrazyLemon> pejt :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bog ne kaznuje :P
<sasa84> to si ti meu en čudn verouk tm :P
<sasa84> ccc
<CrazyLemon> best župnik ever!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> u matr, a dinamit je dovoljen? matr je zdej zabobnel :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda je dovoljen..to je zdej zokijeve dežeła !
<sasa84> kadit grem...pol pa u dnevno ;)
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<sasa84> tko d... če se en vidva več pred polnočjo CrazyLemon ... lej, ne se ga napit ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ne bom..tega spijem
<CrazyLemon> pol grem pa gledat film
<sasa84> dost maš ja :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> kaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> sej se mi že mal vrti v glavi :P
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> resno :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..nism več mlad :D
<sasa84> ja sej... radler useka k... :P
<CrazyLemon> čist izven forme sem :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je tko, k da bi bolt pršu u postojno na stadion trenirat s postojnskimi mladinci do 17 let :P
<sasa84> pušiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nekako tako ja..ker niti on ni več v formi :D
<sasa84> pridni bodte mwa mwa mwa
<sasa84> am...več pa jutr :P
<sasa84> pridn bod!
<CrazyLemon> pejt pušit..dabogda se propušila
<CrazyLemon> :)))
 * sasa84 požuga
<miha> jim se ni zmanjkal municije
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-01
<miha> http://9gag.com/gag/1410118
<Pepelka> 9GAG - Software - Hardware
<yang_> srecno novo leto !
<sky-mobile> lp
<nafisa> srečno novo leto
<miha> srečno nafisa :D
<Sky[x]> hvala enako vse
<Sky[x]> m
<nafisa> Sky[x], pa daj še unemu svojemu kompanjonu voši
<nafisa> ;)
<Sky[x]> hehe bom ja :D
<nafisa> kam so dal mojo dudooooooooooo?
<nafisa> če jo najdete ... mi jo prneste prosim nazaj
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/49868_tga93/IMG345.jpg
<Sky[x]> lol to je duda s penisom na koncu ? :D
<BigWhale> nafisa, jest mam eno tako... sam je mal vecja pa druge barve
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> aja ... pošlješ po pošti?
<nafisa> BigWhale, ???
<BigWhale> bi mogu odrezat stran ... precej neprakticno in neprijetno
<Bilko> srecno 2012 vsem!
<Bilko> huda duda nafisa :)
<Bilko> sam si pa z malim zadovolna, moram rečt :)
<nafisa> če si reko, da maš tako, Bilko
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> BigWhale,  :D
<BigWhale> ne dobesedno
<BigWhale> ampak tako po obliki
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> pol pa ne nucam
<nafisa> js hočem mojo dudo nazaj
<Bilko> heh
 * Bilko se pod ledenim tusem nima take dude
<BigWhale> dej se hvalt zdej
<BigWhale> sicer pa
<BigWhale> pics or it didn't happen
<Bilko> hey sej nism reku da mam večjo
<Bilko> :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> bigu je vseen, Bilko
<nafisa> za vse hoče met fotke
<nafisa> veš, kako je men težko podkrepit včasih moje besede ...
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> vrjamem
<BigWhale> jah... na besedo se nobenmnu nusem nic verjel, dokler ni ratala ta oseba zadost kredibilna
<Bilko> bad ce  mors slikat za vsako malenkost
<Bilko> :)
<nafisa> kao jst nisem dost kredibilna zate?
<nafisa> jaoooooo
<BigWhale> nafisa, zdej pocas si ze
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> ok :D
<BigWhale> sam je cist odvisno tud od situacije
<BigWhale> in tko naprej
<BigWhale> pa od vrste trditve
<BigWhale> ce bi zdej rekla na primer: 'lihkar sem z golimi rokami ubila medveda'
<nafisa> tega nikol nisem rekla
<BigWhale> no sej sam primer dajem
<BigWhale> to bi bil primer, pri katerem bi reku: pics or it didn't happen
<BigWhale> pa se to bi skor reku: few thousand pics at 24fps!
<nafisa> aha ... in to, ko je rekel, da še pod mrzlim tušem nima tako malega ... mora  dokazat al kaj?
<Bilko> kaj ce bi rekla "lihkar sem z gola"..bi vrjel :)
<nafisa> ne ne ne ne
<nafisa> videa pa ne damo :D
<Bilko> hmm to Å¡e jz neb vrjel in bi hotu dokaz lol
<nafisa> ne, začuda nism ...
<nafisa> me je zebl pa sem se oblekla ob 11ih
<Bilko> aja oblekla si se.....pics please :) ne vrjamem :)
<BigWhale> nafisa, jah zgornja trditev 'nimam tolk mejhnga' implicira na to, da ima vecjiga in pr teh zadevah je treba bit kr previden
<nafisa> hehehe
<BigWhale> na internetih so vsi lulcki dolgi 18cm
<BigWhale> al pa 20
<nafisa> glede na to, da je ta na dudi "velik" 2,5 cm ...
<Bilko> nimam tok mejhnega loh pomen da mam še manšga, sam da pač upam da boste predpostavljal da mam večjega :)
<Bilko> ni logično sicer, ampak kaj je še logicno na tem svetu
<BigWhale> pogovorno se tle implicira, da imas vecjega
<BigWhale> oz da trdis to
<nafisa> BigWhale, jst lahko rečem, da sem shujšala
<nafisa> pa ti dam sliko
<Bilko> tko predpostavljate...nikjer pa nism reku da mam večjega
<nafisa> brez retuše ...
<nafisa> brez kakršne koli obdelave
<nafisa> pa mi boš mogoče verjel ...
<Bilko> hmm...loh te sam obleka naredi bol vitko
<Bilko> tko da vprasanje če je res
<nafisa> v obraz ...
<nafisa> ličila, lasulja, kot fotografiranja ...
<nafisa> svetloba
<miha> nafisa je fejst baba
<nafisa> vse vpliva na to
<BigWhale> tud svetloba precej vpliva
<BigWhale> ce je tema smo vsi suhi :>
<nafisa> http://file.si/thumbs/large/50863_gsgcl/2011-12-30-171239.jpg
<nafisa> kolk mi daš? :D
<nafisa> kil
<BigWhale> po tej sliki ne mors dajat kil :>
<BigWhale> kile niso vedno proporcionalne
<BigWhale> tko da mas tud ljudi k imajo suh obraz
<BigWhale> pa so bolj debeli kot bi si mislil ce bi samo obraz videl
<BigWhale> obratno verjetno ne gre
<BigWhale> ce en v obraz zgleda k cheese puff ...
<nafisa> ti dam na privat drugo fotko?
<nafisa> da vidiš razliko? :D
<BigWhale> no dej :)
<nafisa> no?
<nafisa> slikano nekej sekund prej
<nafisa> ok, 2 minuti
<BigWhale> sej pravim, da je po taksnih slikah tezko sodit :)
<nafisa> ampak zorni kot pa full spremeni
<BigWhale> itak
<nafisa> ubuntu pa telemah pa damjan ... a s ti?
<DamjanXX> aha jay sem
<DamjanXX> jaz
<DamjanXX> sem iz usb kljuca gor prijavljen
<DamjanXX> srecno novo leto
<nafisa> srečno tudi tebi
<nafisa> si mel nočno?
<DamjanXX> ja
<nafisa> ahjej
<nafisa> jst tut
<nafisa> 16 ur na nogah :)
<DamjanXX> jutri imam spet,dnevno,pol pa spet nocno
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> js grem pa domov
<DamjanXX> moram iti,psa ven peljem,caww
<nafisa> neki pred šesto mam vlak iz glavne železniške
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> papa
<DamjanXX> lepo bodi
<zdobersek> dusen zrezek + francoska solata + potica
<zdobersek> LIVIN LA VIDA
<Sky[x]> cokolada milka s tavelkimi lesniki pa tofife :D
<zdobersek> been there, ate that
<zdobersek> x 3!
<matijja>  /quit
<zdobersek> na-a!
<Sky[x]> :)
<nafisa> BigWhale, ste ze nasli mojo dudo?
<BigWhale> ne
<nafisa> :'(
<nafisa> Kdo ve, kaj je kaj z markotom?
<BigWhale> no idea
<CrazyLemon> who cares
<nafisa> I care
<nafisa> A po novem androirc velko zacetnico daje ... pa farbe lima ...
<nafisa> nanana
<zdobersek> !g my chemical romance na na na youtube
<Pepelka> mychemicalromance&#39;s Channel - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/user/mychemicalromance
<zdobersek> Ta Pepelka je bv.
<CrazyLemon> !g fat chicks gone wild na na na youtube
<Pepelka> Girls Gone Wild Fat Girls Gone Wild - Break.com http://www.break.com/index/fat_girls_gone_wild.html
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> bah..glede na to da je na break.com
<CrazyLemon> sm upal da bo neki smešnega
<Sky[x]> nafisa: androirc?
<nafisa> Ja, Sky[x]
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: res ti hvala.
<nafisa> NA telefonu sem pac, no
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> dusen zrezek + francoska solata + potica
<CrazyLemon> you're on that train
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> Ja, dobr je ... ja
<nafisa> Na vlaku sem
<zdobersek> najboljs mi res ni ... vec.
<Sky[x]> nafisa: kako zgleda ce mas 2 serverja odprta a mors vedno nazaj hodt pa druzga zbrat al sam slajdas med vsemi kanalai na obeh serverjih ?
<nafisa> Samo slajdas ...
<Sky[x]> to morm pa probat, k edino to me moti pr zaasic
 * CrazyLemon odslajda do pizze
<Sky[x]> yaasic
<Sky[x]> jst mam tud se pice :D
<nafisa> Al pa meni, okna ... pol pa zberes, kero okno ... al priva, javno ...
<nafisa> Js sem si takrat dala tega ...
<nafisa> Pa nimam pripomb cez njega
<Sky[x]> aha
<nafisa> Probi
<gdhsuabx> Hdhxhd
<nafisa> Wtf?
<Sky[x]> kr vredu
<Sky[x]> ceprov tale bel ozadje mi ni ql
<Sky[x]> sej vrjentn se da kje psremenit
<nafisa> Ja, se da
<gdhsuabx> My location: Ljubljana, Slovenia
<nafisa> Tazadnja posodobitev ... kliknes na mavrico v vpisnem okencu ...
<nafisa> Pa spremenis
<gdhsuabx> Xhdjd
<gdhsuabx> jxjxjd
<gdhsuabx> Jzhxhs
<gdhsuabx> Tale pick bacground neki zeza
<gdhsuabx> K mi kr cifre pise v
<gdhsuabx> Uspelo v options
<nafisa> tak
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyXu_vKiQ2Y
<Pepelka> Will in the trampoline      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> nafisa: kaj je blo z mrkotm ?
<nafisa> pustu je fax
<Sky[x]> a?
<Sky[x]> sem mislu da je blo kej bolj resnega
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: a to je normalno da mi za SMS ne utripa lucka ki me ipozorja da mam neodgovorjen klic al pa kej podobnega ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] nima vsak telefon led lučke..torej ja..mogoče je to pri tebi normalno :)
<nafisa> hahahaha
<Sky[x]> al pa sam nastavlen nimam kar je tud mozno
<Sky[x]> ce mi za FB pa gtalk in irc kaze grrr
<nafisa> grrr ti kaže za FB pa irc?
<nafisa> :P
<Sky[x]> ja ce mi kd kej napise na gb al pa na gtalk al pa na ircu da me omen
<Sky[x]> mi lucka utripa
<nafisa> ja ja ...
<nafisa> sam vejce začni uporabljat
<nafisa> ;)
<Sky[x]> berem da pride se da bos za vsako stvar lahko svojo barvo na stavu da bos koj vedu zakaj gre ..
<nafisa> lepo
<nafisa> da men neki utripa
<nafisa> pa da jih ubijem
<Sky[x]> nafisa: dej sendej mi en sms da vidm :D
<nafisa> ammmm ... kje ti naj jst tvojo cifro dobim?
<nafisa> saj veš, da sva se še zuni vedn prek telefona pogovarjala
<nafisa> mislim ...
<nafisa> gtalk
<zdobersek> WTF je pa on na trampolinu naredu
<nafisa> ne vem ...
<CrazyLemon> si ga vidu modela haha :D
<nafisa> ka pa je naredu?
<nafisa> žaba ... rega rega
<nafisa> treba gledat do konca
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwrNy2lgITY
<Pepelka> Frog eats a dude&#39;s finger FAIL      - YouTube
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> glej tole
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=geZG0XBkQP0#t=276s
<Pepelka> California On The Holidays      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tale 'praise the lord' del
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<zdobersek> dafuq
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eLELOBuT-Q
<Pepelka> Siri Argument      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Sky[x]> ej kdo ze prek ebaya narocvov klele ?
<zdobersek> !g debian freedombox
<Pepelka> FreedomBox - Debian Wiki http://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox
<zdobersek> 'Life is like a box of chocolates - it doesn't last very long for fat people.'
<Sky[x]> ej kva kej uporablate za google calendar da dodajate taske in podobno ?
<Sky[x]> pa opravila pa sestanek itd...
<nafi2> Sky[x] ... poslji mi zdaj na privat ... sem na telefonu ... foter je na kompu
<nafisa> geslo za nastavitve klicev blokirano
<Sky[x]> ce je na telefn vezano bi se ob factiry reset mogl resetirat
<nafisa> ni
<nafisa> na sim je vezano
<nafisa> sem ti že prej napisala
<Sky[x]>  ti pa ne vec gesla da bi zdj to resetirala ?
<Sky[x]> 0000 1111 nic od tega ?
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-24
<uni4dfx> a je tle kak arch user
<uni4dfx> http://yuchan.org/src/yu/1356216104497.png
<uni4dfx> do solz sm se narežu
<dz0ny> http://youtu.be/GNAd3uBwv-Q
<Seniorita> Car Crash Compilation # 29 - YouTube
<uni4dfx> dz0ny te rusi so blesavi :D
<uni4dfx> dz0ny a si vidu moj link :D
<lynxlynxlynx> e17,0 je izšel
<dhbiker> lynxlynxlynx: and the hell has frozen over :D
<dz0ny> unidfx sem :)
<dz0ny> H
<dz0ny> Nvm
<lupastro> si zaspal za računalnikom in usekal v tipkovnico? :)
<lupastro> so črke lih za arkado in konico nosa :P
<dz0ny> Nah android tipkovnica sux
<lupastro> res je
<lupastro> hehe
<lupastro> moraš imet prste takšne, da se oblačiš v newyorkerju...XXXS
<dz0ny> awsome https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Zz-NYeH-CEY
<Seniorita> Single Camera: Grasshopper 12-Story Test Flight 12/17/12 - YouTube
<dz0ny> se pa vidi da jo malce zanese v smeri vetra
<zdobersek> HO HO HO
<dz0ny> crazy še živ http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/vir-nevarne-zastrupitve-se-iscejo.html ?
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Vir nevarne zastrupitve še iščejo
<zdobersek> ze ma sploh elektriko nazaj?
<zdobersek> "Doggy is not just for Christmas, it's a great position all year round"
<dz0ny> http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2012/12/astrology-for-businesses/
<Seniorita> Astrology For Businesses by Terence Eden has a Blog
<sterna> uredu je doggy ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping
<dz0ny> poke CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> lol Tolkien je kopiral Harry Potterja http://25.media.tumblr.com/b0f66eb0aab792695ee800e23ae83642/tumblr_mfi59i9LTV1rpq73do1_1280.jpg #megafacepalm
<zdobersek> http://imgur.com/dFTQ1
<Seniorita> Mommy why doesn't she have to wear a helmet?  - Imgur
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, mene zanima, če je kdo že kdaj uporabljal kako skripto, ki pobere metascore iz metacritica
<R33D3M33R> seveda je vrsta igre, publisher in to Å¡e dodatni bonus
<dz0ny> curl :)
<zdobersek> mogoce majo kak API na voljo, al pa XML export
<dz0ny> z yql narediš poizvedno, potem pa uporabiš kar te zanima
<dz0ny> poizvedbo
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: sem iskal, ampak ne vem če imajo javni api
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: kaj pa to počneš?
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: nimam pojma o cem govoris :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: 3min
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: rad bi pobral te podatke dol za eno zbirko
<R33D3M33R> torej imam collection manager (tellico) pa bi morda naredil skripto, ki bi mi izpolnila polja
<dz0ny> daj mi priemr ene igre
<zdobersek> war z!
<dz0ny> linka na metacritic
<R33D3M33R> http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/rayman-3-hoodlum-havoc
<Seniorita> Rayman 3: Hoodlum Havoc for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More - Metacritic
<zdobersek> xpath? :>
<R33D3M33R> ok, torej /pc/ mi ni problem dobiti, ker je to eno polje v tellico
<R33D3M33R> ime igre bo ze tezje pretvoriti
<R33D3M33R> ampak zgleda da je vse low caps pa pomisljaji namesto vsega razen crk
<zdobersek> https://scraperwiki.com/scrapers/metacritic_scraper/edit/
<Seniorita> Metacritic Scraper | ScraperWiki
<dz0ny> http://goo.gl/lfSQa
<Seniorita> YQL Console
<R33D3M33R> ok, poskušam pognati, ampak po pravici povedano ne vem kaj naj pričakujem :)
<dz0ny> v results dobiš score
<dz0ny> če ti je pyhon bližje http://packages.python.org/pyquery/
<R33D3M33R> u samo malo
<Seniorita> pyquery: a jquery-like library for python &mdash; pyquery 1.2.4 documentation
<R33D3M33R> u pa res
<R33D3M33R> :D
<dz0ny> chrome ti zna povedat xptah za vsak element
<R33D3M33R> impresivno
<dz0ny> xpath
<R33D3M33R> torej pyquery je podobna reč kot yql?
<dz0ny> podobna kot jquery
<dz0ny> torej reče score = $("div.score").text()
<R33D3M33R> huh, no, to je popolna novost zame, ampak sliši se zanimivo :)
<dz0ny> lahko ti da men primer
<R33D3M33R> yql se sliši bolj enostavno
<R33D3M33R> recimo če mi daš primer za metascore te igre bom nekaj že pogruntal
<dz0ny> oki
<R33D3M33R> jp, ker sem take sorte, da se na primeru najlažje naučim :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: https://gist.github.com/4369574
<Seniorita> metascore.py
<zdobersek> xpath='//*[@class="score_value"]'
<zdobersek> or what he said.
<R33D3M33R> zamrznil mi je pc, ko sem kliknil tvoj link :)
<sterna> a xpath link?
<R33D3M33R> ne, dz0nyev github link
<sterna> drugac tut v firebugu z desnim kliknes na element, reces inspect, kliknes na dom, kliknes "xpath"
<sterna> nc tacga ni na dzonijevem linku
<sterna> tekst pa par mejhnih slikc za design
<R33D3M33R> jah, vem, ampak gonilnik za grafično s eje obesil
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: dela odlično, bom poskusil narediti en vstavek za oni program iz tega
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: sem ti dodal še userscore, žanr, pa developer
<R33D3M33R> sem videl
<R33D3M33R> zdaj že kapiram kako reč deluje
<R33D3M33R> hvala!
<dz0ny> np
<dz0ny> joj linus se razpizdi http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1414106
<Seniorita> Gmane -- Re:  Regression w  patch  Media commit causes user space to misbahave  was: Re: Linux 3.8 rc1
<zdobersek> naslednji mail bi moral bit:
<zdobersek> 'Oh, and Mauro, merry fucking Christmas!'
<dz0ny> darn prehitel si me, ravno sem mislil napisat :)
<R33D3M33R> haha@Linus :D
<R33D3M33R> mi je pa hecno kako ponižno je oni odreagiral :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> ah ja ... ma sej tak nacin komuniciranja se najbrz konstantno dogaja tud v tezkokategornih podjetjih, sam da tam se pac razpucajo v zvocno izoliranih sobah
<zdobersek> tole je pa pac community project z mailing listo ...
<dz0ny> linus > Mauro Yes, I'm upset. Very upset.
<zdobersek> tak je to, ko je tvoja sluzba sam se na maile odgovarjat :>
<dz0ny> https://www.linux.com/news/special-feature/linux-developers/636068-30-linux-kernel-developers-in-30-weeks-mauro-carvalho-chehab < Dela pri RedHat
<Seniorita> 30 Linux Kernel Developers in 30 Weeks: Mauro Carvalho Chehab | Linux.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: [12.10]plexydesk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39405/#p39405
<zdobersek> nc, gremo jest.
<zdobersek> kasnej-
<R33D3M33R> a zna kdo tole grozo spraviti v kaj lepšega: re.sub("\-+","-",(re.sub("[^A-Za-z0-9]", "-", str)).lower())
<R33D3M33R> torej zamenjam vse znake, ki niso Å¡tevilke ali znak z minusi, potem pa multiple minuse z enim
<R33D3M33R> tako dobim nekaj podobno urlju od metacritica :)
<R33D3M33R> sicer dela, je pa grdo :)
<dz0ny> \w je krajše za A-Za-z0-9
<dz0ny> kaj bolj optimizirat je pa bz
<dz0ny> nice http://marynaaleksandrova.info/labs/christmas-card/
<Seniorita> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
<R33D3M33R> ok
<R33D3M33R> http://pastebin.com/f5FKjnx2
<Seniorita> [Python] #!/usr/bin/python  # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-    import requests  from pyquery impo - Pastebin.com
<R33D3M33R> zdaj pa samo še tellico api naštudiram :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.10]plexydesk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39406/#p39406
<sasa84> Juhuuu
<sasa84> Mal sem vas prsla pozdravt pa prijetne praznike vsem zelim:-)
<sasa84> Papa:-)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a si vidu http://yuchan.org/src/yu/1356216104497.png
<uni4dfx> http://yuchan.org/src/yu/1356377679424.png
<uni4dfx> http://yuchan.org/src/yu/1356377679923.png
<uni4dfx> XD
<ziga555_> Živjo
<ziga555_> Vesele praznike in srečno novo leto vsem skupaj
<sterna> so arbitrary
<ziga555_> Imam pa eno vprašanje
<ziga555_> glede unity-ja pri ubuntu 12.10
<ziga555_> Vem da stari gnome je imel na orodni vrstici
<ziga555_> Neke vrste gumb kot je start pri windowsih
<ziga555_> in se je potem odprl seznam programov in direktorij-ev ter nastavitev
<ziga555_> Se da to kako usposobiti tudi pri unity-ju?
<ziga555_> Nova verzija GNOME pa mi ne potegne ravno najbolj
<lynxlynxlynx> uni4dfx: hah; a je kakšen thread tam?
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx http://yuchan.org/yu/50621
<Seniorita> /yu/ - Yugoslavia
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo
<dz0ny> yao jaz se nič ne znajdem na tem yuchan, koji to dela :)
<zdobersek> balkan 4chan!
<zdobersek> just sayin'.
<zdobersek> se je limun ze komu javu?
<dz0ny> za limuna so prazniki :)
<CrazyLemon> sup biatches
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lol :)
<dz0ny> dej skrij androida da te župnik al pa stara mama ne vidi, kako fb med mašo
<dz0ny> fb-jaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ah kje..i'm buzzed tko da nč ne bo z mašo :)
<zdobersek> jah lol, zupnik se ga vsako maso nabuzza.
<CrazyLemon> da sploh ne zacnem s tem da je spet varovalka sla :)
<zdobersek> in to PRED hostijo, bog ne daj na tesce.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa pečete tako doma, ste pekarno odprli?
<dz0ny> mislim edini logični razlog da je večja poraba štroma
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko bi le!
<zdobersek> kmal bos dobil policijo na vrata, pol se pa poslovi od sadik ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..edini razlog je da so tastare varovalke v hisi > 25A in zato direkt skuri taglavno in ne tistih v hisi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :)))))9999
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa sploh pride do tega pa Å¡e ne vemo.. sumimo na vlago
<CrazyLemon> ker gre tisti del elektrike na vrt
<zdobersek> policija tud sumi ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si bral tisto o piscancji farmi ? :D
<dz0ny> sploh to kar gre na vrt :)
<dz0ny> a ma te ogrevan bazen zuni ? :)
<zdobersek> al pa uto?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nissem.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne.. uto + kamin + luč + štekerje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.dnevnik.si/kronika/marihuana-na-piscancji-farmi
<Seniorita> Marihuana na piščančji farmi | Dnevnik.si
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/46456_300977040022925_499402909_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lucky prick :)
<CrazyLemon> medvedka ma!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> budali ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> itak gresta na zaslisanje..tam sta 24ur
<CrazyLemon> pol pa bosta ze zunaj
<CrazyLemon> in cakala cca. leto dve na zacetek sojenja
<CrazyLemon> do takrat pa bosta ze zapravla prej zasluzeni denar :)
<zdobersek> IMO se jima ta denar ze zdejle zaseze
<CrazyLemon> sej ga nimata na racunu ane :)
<zdobersek> ne, trenutno je v garazi koprske policije
<CrazyLemon> naah.. niso tko pametni :)
<dz0ny> http://apina.biz/91964.jpg #SFW
<Seniorita> http://apina.biz/91964.jpg
<zdobersek> tak da go for it
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny SFW ce ne scrollas do konca :>
<zdobersek> al pa so policisti ze pelal sadike na zazig, nekej pa se za sebe obdrzal.
<dz0ny> ja tisto je pa že extra aktivnost
<zdobersek> adblock, pa si safe
<zdobersek> ampak brez moznosti, da povecas svoj falus
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm? :D
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> reklame za penis enlargement ne pridejo do tebe ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<CrazyLemon> spodaj sta sam thumbnaili ene zenske z velikimi joski
<CrazyLemon> pa ena oseba k si tlaci kaktus v rit
<zdobersek> => zivis v paralelni realnosti, v kateri ne ves za omenjene storitve
<dz0ny> lol to imaš nek čuden recomendations filter ti
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> the Internet knows.
<dz0ny> hm, seems legit http://apina.biz/92097.jpg
<Seniorita> http://apina.biz/92097.jpg
<zdobersek> the Internet does not forget.
<zdobersek> ever.
<dz0ny> kateri film priporočate
<zdobersek> LotR: tFotR se pocas koncuje na kanalu a
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hit and run :)
<CrazyLemon> the imposter je tudi ok
<CrazyLemon> flight je baje tudi kul :)
<dz0ny> flight sem pogledal, samo je malo melaholičen
<dz0ny> hit and run looks fun
<CrazyLemon> quite fun :)
<dz0ny> aja dredd je tud kul
<CrazyLemon> korean sub :>
<dz0ny> pa kej ti to najdeš
<zdobersek> hunger games.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lol, sem knjige prebral
<dz0ny> pitch perfect je highly recommended za kakšno žensko družbo
<zdobersek> iiii
<zdobersek> ze klicem mtko
<zdobersek> safety not guaranteed
<CrazyLemon> dredd trailer zgleda lame :)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=klSM0AwjXJs
<Seniorita> Key & Peele: Mixed Wiener - YouTube
<sterna> o
<sasa84> Juhu:-)
<sasa84> Lep pozdrav s polnocnce :-D
<sterna> a, vi ste bli
<sasa84> Sem:-)
<sterna> se mi je zdel da sm slisu da en po plehu tolce spet :)
<sasa84> Pa jst sm v zakristiji, k mam tam job pa zdj poslusam pridgo pa vas lohk pozdravm:-)
<sasa84> Kaj pa vi pocnete?:-)
<sasa84> Kje pa je moj Crazylemon?
<sasa84> Zdj pa bom mogla pocas it... Gremo dalje:-)
<sasa84> Se tipkamo se kej
<sasa84> Ajde :-)
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> srecno
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-25
<dz0ny> ajoj to gre še k drugi maši
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 123: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39407/#p39407
<zdobersek> I bid you all a very good day.
<Sky[x]> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 123: Re: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39408/#p39408
<dz0ny> razvajeni americani twitter.com/fart
<zdobersek> hahah, sosolka iz srednje je dobla iphone 5 ... 'problem' je, ker ze ma enga.
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/badgirlkayc/status/283111703393234945
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<Seniorita> Twitter / badgirlkayc: I&#39;m yelling FUCK CHRISTMAS ...
<zdobersek> sam 4 darila! svet res gre v kurac ...
<zdobersek> eh.
<dhbiker> ... razvajenci
<dz0ny> aja aws spet kaslja, pa se nizo opazili da jim netflix ne dela
<dz0ny> niso *
 * dz0ny vesele praznike, everyone
<CrazyLemon> vesele praznike  ampak samtistim ki praznujejo :)
<dhbiker> jaz ne praznujem tega ampak vseeno same 2 you :D
<Sky[x]> :))
<zdobersek> mi vsako leto cist po nakljucju v tem casu postavimo smreko ...
<zdobersek> si raztalamo cokolade, copate ...
<dhbiker> itak je vse skomercijalizirano postalo... what's the point in that then o.O
<zdobersek> WE MAKE MONIEZ
<zdobersek> s/MAKE/SPEND
<zdobersek> crisis? what crisis?
<dhbiker> ja exactly
<dhbiker> vsi jamrajo
<dhbiker> tam pa vse trgovine nabito polne
<zdobersek> vcerej v Celju vse zabito okol centrov
<dhbiker> misliš da tu v naših koncih ne ?
<dhbiker> huh
<dhbiker> samo na sprehod mimo greš pa vidiš kak se folk gnete po trgovinah
<zdobersek> sam report delam ...
<dhbiker> heh
<dz0ny> cakam
<dhbiker> xD
<dz0ny> dhbiker a ti tudi ? :)
<dhbiker> da :D
<dhbiker> očitno še kava ni zagrabila :D
<zdobersek> hm?
<CrazyLemon> mi se vsako leto ob tem času pošteno najemo z mesom in sladkarijami... and thats it :)
 * CrazyLemon smacks sasa84's and cheerfully says 'ho ho ho's
<CrazyLemon> +ass
<lynxlynxlynx> dilbert
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: it's a trap
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker kaj je? sasa84 ? naah..she aint not trap
<sasa84> juhuuu
<dhbiker> haha
<dhbiker> evo
 * dz0ny docakal
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: she was waiting for that apparently
 * sasa84 je mal počasna dns... spala sam 1 uro :\
<sasa84> praznovanje rojstva se ej zavleklo do pol Å¡este zjutri :P
<dz0ny> pijanica ti to hoces povedat? :)
<dhbiker> ja samo na lepši način :D
<dz0ny> :d
<sasa84> ma ne...sej ej blo požegnan, k smo žural pr župniku :P
<CrazyLemon> what a shocker :>
<CrazyLemon> a je papez castu al zupnik?? :>
<sasa84> župnik :P
<sasa84> pojedl smo mu ves peršut, salamo, slanino,... in "uničl" njegove buteljke, k itak ne pije :P
<sasa84> pršut?
<sasa84> *
<dz0ny> sasa84 a tisto sladko vino al kaj je ze, al sampanjc
<CrazyLemon> "kristusovo kri" so spili :p
<sasa84> dz0ny, izbran teran ipd :P
<zdobersek> les vampires
<sasa84> njemu to folk prnese za darila in tko... tip pa ful ne pije alkohola, še tist vrček pr maš ma za ves tedn:P
<sasa84> pol pa je treba na vsake tolk mal spraznt :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39409/#p39409
<zdobersek> hm ... ena izmed HIB iger je listana pod linux igrami
<zdobersek> sicer se jo da zagnat, ampak ne dela.
<dz0ny> hib > humblebundle
<zdobersek> > ?
<dz0ny>  si z hib mislil humblebundle ali kaj drugega
<zdobersek> ja.
<zdobersek> humble indie bundle
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/fnslo/status/283517905205874689
<zdobersek> ze majo non-indie bundle
<Seniorita> Twitter / FNSlo: TECH: Mladi razočarani, ker ...
<lynxlynxlynx> naš onion :)
<zdobersek> da le ni slovenski fox ...
<zdobersek> proti temu gre Planet SiOL
<zdobersek> later.
<dz0ny> razlika je da je fnsl satira, planet pa kao resen medij :)
<dz0ny> zanimivo http://feedly.com/k/ZxwIeC
<Seniorita> My TF2 Comparison Windows Vs. Linux : linux_gaming
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 123: Re: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39410/#p39410
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39411/#p39411
<dz0ny> crazy in zdobersek naredimo en vodic kako namesti steam in gonilnike
<sterna> ma kasne gonilnike
<sterna> aalib pa nej v konzoli spilajo
<dz0ny> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: [12.10]plexydesk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39412/#p39412
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 123: Re: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39413/#p39413
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ja, nej CrazyLemon naredi.
 * zdobersek runs off
<dz0ny> haha repost https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/393020_523652427654542_780869681_n.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39414/#p39414
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek da faq.. CrazyLemon lahk sam podeli vzgojne! sprav se pisat mulc! :>
<zdobersek> wat
<sterna> meaning eludes me as well
<dz0ny> lol dneva http://iscempunco.si/
<Seniorita> Iščem punco!
<dz0ny> hej saša enega zate smo našli :) http://iscempunco.si/
<Seniorita> Iščem punco!
<sasa84> dz0ny, LOL
<sasa84> 21?? premlad :\
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Grumpek> aha sasa je se v unih letih ko starejse isce :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: kaj ku*ca pol mene sprasujes, ce sem samski!?
<Grumpek> ;_)
<Sky[x]> sasa84: je zvita :P
<zdobersek> fante na strani ni uporabu flasha ... se je upanje zanj.
<zdobersek> vprasanje sam, kolk mejlov 'punc' bo dobil.
<lynxlynxlynx> to kr kriči po kakšnem hudem trolu :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, tebe sem vprašala, k bi blo za premilslt... k kofe kuhaš :S
<sasa84> zdobersek, 21 jih maš?
<sasa84> lejte... letos bom 29 a ne... ne morm s kšno mladino hodt pa tud če je modern :P
<Grumpek> hehe :)
<Grumpek> prava starina ;)
<Grumpek> (ki se prevec sekira)
<zdobersek> sasa84: hej, Brane ma tud rad kofe!
<sasa84> Brane?
<zdobersek> ubsitvu je kafe poleg cevapcicev njegova najljubsa hrana! [sic]
<sasa84> a ta model?
<sasa84> aaa
<zdobersek> sasa84: a bi sla pogledat fanta?
<sasa84> zdobersek, a mi iščeš fanta? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: javi se.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek brane me ne zanima .
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:  sasa84 tud ne?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj mi bo tok stara zenska?? ne bom ji plenic previjal pa riti brisal
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> LOL :))))
<zdobersek> izkusnje stejejo pri takih
<zdobersek> sasa84: ffs, promoviri se!
<Grumpek> *crii* *crii* *crii*
<sterna> a ni ze obisk polnocnice deal breaker
<zdobersek> bi moral bit
<CrazyLemon> sasa je v letih.. ni vec deal breakerjev
<CrazyLemon> at all
<CrazyLemon> :p
 * CrazyLemon hides
<zdobersek> razen ce si zupnik, ki isce izhod iz situacije
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj jst tebe neb mela za tko... fanta
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej vem.. sam za spolno potesitev bi mela mladega vitalnega fanta
<sasa84> ampak...tud toyboy - boytoy nis, ker si že mal prestar tud ti :S
<CrazyLemon> sej te razumem
<CrazyLemon> tudi js iscem mlajse punce za to
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> čeprou... starejši moški bolš potešijo žensko...k niso tko egoistični se mi zdi :P
<sasa84> al pa že mal težko pa si več cajta za kšne stvari vzamejo :P
<sterna> ne vem kok ma to z leti zveze
<dz0ny> če si romantik verjameš v sorodno dušo, če si praktik v odločitev za skupno življenje
<dz0ny> btw odzivi http://screencloud.net/v/r4Nx
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 17:12:55
<sasa84> a ne morš bit pa romantik in praktik? :P
<sasa84> pol sm jst bl romantik :p
<zdobersek> Eva Grubar, da te ni sram!
<zdobersek> takoj zreducira stvar na izgled!
<sasa84> pa men se zdi, d pr moškem 100x bl vžge šarm kt lepota
<sterna> to se ti zato zdi k misls da sta biolosko in estetsko pojmovanje lepote vsaj podobna
<sterna> pa nista
<sasa84> sam estetika ni lepota
<sasa84> lepota je ontološka kategorija :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 123: Re: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39415/#p39415
<sterna> tudi!
<sterna> lepota kot jo pojmujes takrat ko se ti zacne izlocat vazopresin je ful bl kompleksna stvar
<sterna> itak si na drogi takrat tko da
<sterna> tut zlo resnih problemov ne vidis
<sasa84> sterna, pol ma enrique iglesias prou k poje addicted :P
<Grumpek> matr mate tezke debate :D
<sterna> ja recmo je kr znacilno da ene zenske romanticizirajo izklesana moska telesa, druge pa romanticno vecerjo s sveckami, velik delez pa kar oboje hkrati
<sterna> Grumpek: deal with it
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek EGO prebavi tudi tako tezke debate! </koncReklam>
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 123: Re: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39416/#p39416
<Grumpek> :)
<sterna> tut tok tezke reci je treba znat obravnavat
<sasa84> sterna, Grumpek pa verjetno nima problemov z izklesanimi mišicami a veš :P
<Grumpek> cist nobenih :)
<sterna> zakaj bi imel probleme?
<sterna> mislm, a jih kdo ma?
<sasa84> sam itak različn pojmujemo lepoto a ne... men npr. tiste trebušne mišice niso bohvi kaj... mi je dost bl sexy, če ma mal vampka :;)
<sterna> seveda
<sterna> sej tut vsem moskim morajo bit vsec velika oprsja, ce ne veljajo za cudne
<sterna> pa niso vsem
<sterna> in enim je nerodn rect, drugim je pa vseen kaj si bo kdo mislu
<sasa84> sterna, k CrazyLemon kao skoz: big bubiz, ...
<CrazyLemon> big bubiz!
<sterna> ja sej nek bioloski smisel nej bi to mel
<sterna> vilendorfska venera levodesno
<sterna> sam pomoje je ze premisa da clovk nima izbire pr tem kaj mu bo vsec cist zgresena
<sterna> mislm, bl k si bukov, bl to drzi i guess
<sasa84> baje intelektualci raj pogledajo ritko
<sterna> sam k nismo vsi bukovi mamo pol cist prevec zapletena pricakovanja
<sterna> hm
<sterna> mogoce ja ceprov
<sterna> men je najbl vsec tist nad ritko.
<sasa84> men osebno pr moškem pa trebušček... jst se ful varno počutm ob takih moških.
<sasa84> varnost pr ženskah je pa tko... numero uno
<sterna> no sam sej ves kako se druzba odzove na to
<sterna> recejo ti da mas rada grde debele ker nimajo sans lepse dobit recimo
<sterna> pa ker ti tut ne mors pa tko naprej
<sterna> tko skrajno zaljivo
<sterna> vsaj med puberteto pa adolescenco no
<sterna> nekateri pa seveda nikol ne prerastejo tega in so do smrti kreteni
<sasa84> sterna, +1
<sterna> to je blo ubistvu men najtezje prenasat
<sasa84> men tud...to so pač različni pogledi, 'okusi'... klinc :)
<zdobersek> (05:29:46 PM) sasa84: sam itak različn pojmujemo lepoto a ne... men npr. tiste trebušne mišice niso bohvi kaj... mi je dost bl sexy, če ma mal vampka :;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: go for it?
<sasa84> juhuuuuu R33D3M33R :)
<R33D3M33R> o sasa84
<R33D3M33R> kako kaj?
<sasa84> bo bo
<sasa84> ti pa vidm da si doma :)
<R33D3M33R> uh, že dolgo :)
<R33D3M33R> že 8 dni :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: iz tistega včeraj kaj nastalo?
<Sky[x]> lp
<R33D3M33R> ja, je
<R33D3M33R> ampak sem skripto tak naredil, da je izvažala v csv
<R33D3M33R> in sem potem csv importal
<R33D3M33R> ni ravno elegantno, ampak dela pa super
<R33D3M33R> ker tellico uporablja neki XML format in izgleda precej komplicirano
<R33D3M33R> skripto požene potem pa bere iz stdout
<R33D3M33R> samo jaz sem še daleč od tega, da bi v pythonu razrede pa to uporabljal :D
<R33D3M33R> zame je oldskool programiranje čisto ok :)
<dz0ny> :) to veliko programov počne, zadnjič sem se ubadal z xmltv ravno na to foro
<R33D3M33R> drugače sem pa pisal avtorju teh skript, če ima kak enostaven primer/referenco iz katere bi lahko razvil svojo zadevo
<R33D3M33R> ker 20 kB veliko skripto je malo težko dešifrirati za nekoga, ki ni programer
<dz0ny> pol te bo pa cbs tožu, da si jim shekal stran in ukradel podatke :)
<R33D3M33R> kako pa misliš, da steam dobi rating :P
<R33D3M33R> potem morajo tožiti tudi njih :)
<R33D3M33R> ampak pri steamu so zviti ... če je kaka igra zanič, ratinga ne dodajo na stran
<dz0ny> zihr majo pogodbo
<dz0ny> poleg tega so zakoni za povzetke
<dz0ny> mislim lahko objaviš povzetek na vsak članek oceno itd
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cruel..even for you man..even for you
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> sej si kolesar!
<zdobersek> bos ratal suh, ampak ce se potrudis, bos mel izgled najbolj pridnega radnjaka
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a zdaj nisem suh??????????'
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vidis kok je nesramna ta mladina?
<sterna> ce si v dzakuziju pa suh nekaj delas narobe.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ITM?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa je blo? :P
<zdobersek> lahk poracunam, mam tule kalkulator
<zdobersek> povej visino, tezo (lahk na pvt)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čak..se grem stehtat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 84kg z obleko
<CrazyLemon> torej 82ish
<sterna> kok si pa visok?
<sterna> k za bmi je to tut vazn
<CrazyLemon> 188
<zdobersek> velikan.
<R33D3M33R> no, lahko ima težke kosti :)
<CrazyLemon> right :>
<zdobersek> tole pravi, da mas se 30 let
<R33D3M33R> gostota kosti se najbrž razlikuje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do penzije? mal vec :>
<sterna> CrazyLemon: pol si pa tko k js ubistvu
<R33D3M33R> urlpls :)
<CrazyLemon> sterna a nisi ti govoru da imas 100kg? :)
<zdobersek> BMI mas (imata) 23
<zdobersek> pa drobiz
<sterna> ja, prblizn
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidis..cist normalen sem! :D
<sterna> v zadnjem letu sm mel vse od 84 do 110
<sterna> tko da je okol 100 cist ok priblizek
<CrazyLemon> js sm v zadnjem letu mel vse od 80 do 82 :D
<sterna> cist premejhna standardna deviacija ce mene vprasas.
<R33D3M33R> ampak 23 je čisto ok
 * sasa84 ne bo Å¡la govort :P
<sterna> sej se mi kr pozna speh
<sterna> ne morm vec pod 22 minutami na javor pridt
<CrazyLemon> no..js zdaj odkar ne kolesarim sem tudi pridobil nekaj mascobnih blazinic
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je cez zimo kul..da ni mrzlo pa to :>
<lynxlynxlynx> <-- zobotrebec
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx ma mejbi pa tok kil k jst :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sam da ni tok visok kot ti :p
<lynxlynxlynx> ~175
<sasa84> 11cm več :)
<sasa84> pa kok kil maš?
<sasa84> 60+? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> tam nekje
<CrazyLemon> oh gosh :)
<sasa84> al te bo odpihnlo lynxlynxlynx :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, komad zate
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5bo4VDEH-U&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<Seniorita> All I Want For Christmas Is You - Mariah Carey - YouTube
<sasa84> <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> :>
<sterna> 178/58
<sterna> kok je to bmi
<lynxlynxlynx> pod 20
<sterna> kul
<lynxlynxlynx> se mi ne rata zredit
<CrazyLemon> 18
<sasa84> bmi je kao tist index ?
<lynxlynxlynx> body mass
<CrazyLemon> body mass index
<CrazyLemon> right
<zdobersek> sasa84: your turn!
<sterna> 18.3 ftw
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sterna podhranjena je tvoja zena :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: al je to tud zate tabu?
<sterna> ma niti ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa ti???
<zdobersek> 184 / 70
<CrazyLemon> suhec
<sterna> sam kolesarka je tut
<zdobersek> ~21
<sterna> sej js sm bil tut pod 80 pa 190
<CrazyLemon> js tudi..ko sm bil 18 star :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, sem zračunala...sicer nimam vage doma, sam nazadne sm mela 62 in to štejem
<lynxlynxlynx> vedno :)
<sterna> aja ko sm bil 18 sm bil hm
<sasa84> pride mi 23,1... 164cm/62kg
<sterna> 190/65 prblizn
<sterna> pr 17 sm bil 190/56
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> dzis krajst :)
<sterna> pa na infuziji.
<zdobersek> sasa84: zakaj ponavadi zenske odklanjajo povedat svojo tezo?
<sasa84> 190cm pa 56 kil???
<sterna> sej je blo bolece pa grozn pa tko ampak vseen je bil experience k ga nebi hotu zamudit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol :)
<sterna> sasa84: ja, bolan sn bil
<sasa84> zdobersek, kwa vem... mogoče se bojimo, d bi kdo kej "zajebavu" ipd
<sasa84> al pa mogoče nismo zadovoljne same s sabo...kwa vem
<sasa84> sterna, huda pol :(
<sterna> sej mam zdej integriran sixpack k mam brazgotino od pleksusa do free willyja
<sasa84> kaj pa si mel'
<sasa84> ?
<sterna> sej mam se
<sterna> crohn's
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> ej, pridm Å¡e pol
<sasa84> zdj pride soseda na obisk
<sasa84> Å¡e kasnej mal poklepetamo :)
<sterna> srecno
<sterna> no sam zdej ze 20 let nimam tezav
<sterna> hm
<sterna> ok, 15 let
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prašaj jo kok je njen bmi! :))
<lynxlynxlynx> pol sva v podobnem zosu, samo ne vem zakaj ne bi hotu tega spustit
<sterna> k bi mel cist drugacn odnos do zivljenja pa ljudi
<ziga555> Zanimiva tema
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, meni se ni poznalo, je pa res, da mam težave že praktično od rojstva
<lynxlynxlynx> kot da bi zbiral achievemente :(
<sterna> aha ne jsm se prej ful sekiru
<ziga555> Jao, jaz mam ravno obratne težave...
<sterna> pol sm pa dobu ful dobrga dohtarja na otroski bolnci k mi je razlozu
<sterna> da se sam ne smes sekirat nc
<sterna> pa je vse kul
<sterna> in je res
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<sterna> no ja, pa major surgery rabs pa velik srece da se to sploh da operirat
<sterna> ampak razn tega sm zdej ful bl zadovoln u zivljenju kokr sm bil prej
<sterna> pa se cist sm se zalubu u bolnci
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm bil vedno flegmatik, tako da mi ni blo pretežko
<sterna> zdej vem kako je ce zgubis zavest
<sterna> pa kko je ce si cist nadrogiran s ful mocnimi opijati
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<sterna> pa naucu sm se z bolecino zivet
<sterna> to je vse ful fino dat skoz ko si 15 str
<sterna> ker un folk okol mene je mel resne psihicne tezave
<sterna> k so bli middle aged men pa seniors
<lynxlynxlynx> :|
<sterna> vsi ful pesimisticni
<sterna> se letnik sm zdelu ceprov sm bil 4 mesce u bolnci
<ziga555> Svaka čast
<sterna> ja no itak
<sterna> ce sm bil pa zalublen u sosolko
<sterna> had no choice really
<lynxlynxlynx> pa še najbrž si bil dost statičen, tako da itak rabiš kej za delat
<sterna> aja ne to pa
<lynxlynxlynx> se spomnim, kako mi je pasalo, da sem lahko potem mal frenčo spuščal
<sterna> takrat sm pol zacel kolesart k je to pac najbl nice za recovery
<sterna> v dveh letih sm ze loh delu po 200 na dan
<sterna> cel tedn
<ziga555> sterna, nisem vse bral, kaj pa je vbistvu bilo narobe?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: [12.10]plexydesk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39417/#p39417
<ziga555> Kakšno bolezen si imel
<sterna> crohnovo
<sterna> ubistvu so mi odrezal en kp crev
<sterna> ampak ne tolk da bi rabu not karkol ekstra tko da
<sterna> sm sam mal bl mesojed zdej
<sterna> resekcijo ileuma pa sigme, strokovno povedano
<sterna> er, terminalnega ileuma
<sterna> ne celga
<sterna> pa slepic, k so lih odpiral
<sterna> nc, morm na vecerjo
<sterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti imas nvidio?
<dhbiker> jaz mam nvidio
<dhbiker> samo verjetno ne pomaga ker nisem na ubuntuj
<dhbiker> u
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I HAZ NVIDIA
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no napiši kako namestiš nvidia gonilnike
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bo napisal za ati :)
<dhbiker> haha
<dhbiker> xD
<zdobersek> am
<zdobersek> jockey-text -e nvidia-current
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek napiši tko da bi še saša razumela :)
<CrazyLemon> in nvidia-current ne pomeni da lahk igraš steam :)
<zdobersek> ... zakaj ne?
<zdobersek> bbl anyway
<CrazyLemon> zato ker nvidia-current != 310 :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right :)
<zdobersek> sem igral z 304 bp
<zdobersek> 310 so sam bolj optimizirani
<zdobersek> tko da, stick to your APU, boi!
<CrazyLemon>  apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<CrazyLemon> nvidia-current:
<CrazyLemon>   Nameščen: (brez)
<CrazyLemon>   Kandidat: 295.40-0ubuntu1.1
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 295 != 304 :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj2HyE8cB5k       steve ballmer wannabe? :D
<Seniorita> Iskratel&#39;s pitch at TNO&#39;s DSL seminar 2012 - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39418/#p39418
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ah ffs, steam je podprt tud za 12.04, ne?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: jp, celo priporočajo 12.04
<zdobersek> ah ffs!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda
<zdobersek> Navodila za namestitev nVidia gonilnikov:
<zdobersek> 1. korak: pozeni ukaz `sudo update-manager -c`
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MPok: Naknadno kreiranje particij.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39419/#p39419
<dz0ny> q: Uporablja kdo Mageia
<lynxlynxlynx> če kdo, mogoče matjaž iz nvidia teme
<zdobersek> !g mageia
<Seniorita> Home of the Mageia project http://www.mageia.org/
<dz0ny> fork mandrake distribucije
<dz0ny> našel ker brskam po ati beta gonilniku :)
<sterna> o
<sterna> nc js morm se psa pelat u hrib
<sterna> bbl
<sasa84> fajn se Å¡etejta :)
<zdobersek> pa gremo instalirat ... :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koga li kaj
<CrazyLemon> ali*
<sasa84> zdobersek, a za tf2? :P
<sasa84> oo CrazyLemon, NeBomReklaKajLemon
<zdobersek> 12.04
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja.
<zdobersek> ForcerLemon! :/
<sasa84> ooo, pridn zdobersek
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> zdobersek, a te je spet kej okul prnesu?
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 sasaTistaStaraSasaKiJeStaraInJaVidisJazSemRekelKaj
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa imas zdaj gor?
<zdobersek> jah 12.10
<sasa84> joj zdobersek, kolkrat je CrazyLemon že mene... pa kao da se greva sam zdravnike igrat pol pa..
<zdobersek> zdej grem overridat 13.04
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sam gonilnike al steam kompletno?
<zdobersek> opisem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gonilnik*
<sasa84> dej no, izpovej se
<CrazyLemon> steam sem že js
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa je ati
<zdobersek> kje vidimo cudo?
<CrazyLemon> in je že oddal!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> dz0ny je ati? čestitke!  :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na pvt imas link
<CrazyLemon> to je dz0ny spisal
<dz0ny> skoraj bi bil, pa smo tablete mel :)
<CrazyLemon> ti lahko tudi tam pišeš
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: TVOJE cudo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek WP@ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> prispevki ->
<CrazyLemon> osnutek
<CrazyLemon> a je že kdo opazu da fcking gdocs ne dovoli kopirat tekst??
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kdaj boste dobil že tist predor, da ne boste tko za svetom :\
<zdobersek> am ..
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah najbolš da prečekiraš discovery dokumentarc
<dz0ny> a? ctrl +c komot aja pa """ sem si sposodil za code
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: for mandrive ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> ki niti ni crknila
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj sem sel tole na laptopa instalirat.
<lynxlynxlynx> *fork
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni ne.. teži da namestim desktop app
<CrazyLemon> lol..zdaj pa
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<dz0ny> a ti na gist vržem pa markdown
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: APU POWER!
<zdobersek> bbl/jutri
<zdobersek> heheheh, nasu 12.04 na kisti
<zdobersek> na kanalu A lih zdle prihajajo Uruk-hai pred Helm's deep
<Sky[x]> em gospodar prstanov ?
<zdobersek> mhm
<Sky[x]> mas ksn link jst nimam TVja v sob :)
<CrazyLemon> siol.tv!
<sasa84> Sky[x], al pa siol tvin naštimi na fon pa glej
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker na fonu je tak fajn gledat tv ane :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, on ma itak en cegu...a nima? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ima tudi racunalnik :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk tud kompa nima u sob...kwa veš :P
<zdobersek> note 2, pa nisi dalec od tablice
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek za dobr inch!
<sasa84> sicer Å¡e nism bla v sobi od Sky[x] ...ampak.. :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> bos mogla se oglasit enkrt :P
<sasa84> Sky[x], kaj se pa nasmihaš? :P
<zdobersek> ooh!
<sasa84> zdobersek, je prišlo ali odšlo?
<zdobersek> eh, tega ooh noben ne steka :/
<Sky[x]> raj mi povejte a mysqldump --single-transaction locka myisam tabele al ne ? :)
<sterna> myisam ne podpira transakcij
<sterna> tko da nima smisla za myisam ta ukaz
<Sky[x]> to je res
<Sky[x]> sam se vseen ne vem a so lockane al ne :)
<sterna> Sky[x]: kaj pa ce bi poskusu?
<sterna> js bom su pa kr spat pomoje
<dz0ny> sterna: una mail zadeva, je kaj nastalo?
<sterna> je ja
<sterna> vids to bi loh mogoce dokoncal
<sterna> al pa vsaj githubnu
<sterna> aja ze vem kje sm se zataknu
<sterna> tam da postfix owned proces ne more brat sqlite db fajla :|
<sterna> bom js to lepo u mysql zbasu pa cao miki
<dz0ny> chmod na grup r/w
<dz0ny> group*
<sterna> malo morgen
<sterna> to mogoce dela ce nimas teh apparmorjev pa selinuxov pa
<sterna> whatnot
<dz0ny> hehe ne verjamem da je v apparmor tako omejeno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1bLXk6UVts
<Seniorita> Key & Peele: Das Negros - YouTube
<zdobersek> OLD!
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: surprise surprise, steam quitta, ce so gonilniki prestari.
<dz0ny> čak ta je iz modern family
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no shit :)
<zdobersek> yes shit, ker jih ne updejta samodejno
<dz0ny> btw hit&run > parenthood igralci
<dz0ny> pa veronica mars jao
<zdobersek> => moram jst vodic spisat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a mora nujno stvar it prek konzole al lahko prek additional drivers dialoga? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek if i could do it..and if dz0ny could do it.. you can do it!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej.. karkoli rocks your boat :)
<dz0ny> and works
<CrazyLemon> and works
<CrazyLemon> ampak če greš prek additional drivers dialoga
<zdobersek> rm -rf /*
<CrazyLemon> i want pictures nigga!
<zdobersek> thank me later.
<zdobersek> i ain't no nigga ...
<zdobersek> imma be wigga homie
<zdobersek> whoa, commit v bazaar repo!
<CrazyLemon> yea nigga!
<CrazyLemon> wigga*
<CrazyLemon> thats what i'm talkin' about
<CrazyLemon> some commitment!
<CrazyLemon> (see what i did there)
<dz0ny> mamo kakšnega nl loverja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8nRwHGudFw
<Seniorita> Must See.. UFO Documentary &#39;Secret Access&#39;  FULL - YouTube
<dz0ny> nlp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je nlp lover :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ? kje si mene najdu? a se sam šteješ pod nlp? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 najdu sem te na seznamu #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> heheh
<zdobersek> instaliral 304 driverje, pa steam ob zagonu zatezi, da so 310 na voljo
<zdobersek> mi da na voljo upgrade, mi odpre additional drivers dialog
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dobis jutr komplet navodila
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se ena stvar ...
<zdobersek> I says, CrazyLemon: se ena stvar!
<zdobersek> mah, ko te sljivi.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poprav topic, 'ce lahko ...' - sumnik!
<zdobersek> noc.
<sterna> dz0ny: je, sm pogledu
<sterna> dz0ny: bom zdele koncal pa hubnu
<sterna> dobro jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39420/#p39420
<dz0ny> huh cloud atlas je osnovan na katarizmu
<dz0ny> ^^ random facts
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sdszombi.com/
<Seniorita> SDS Zombi
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sterna> a ma kdo te filme v uber hd
<sterna> js ne morm v kino
<dz0ny> poglej na publichd
<sterna> jsm prcakvou da bo ta Seniorita postregla z urljem na mkv
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-26
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Naknadno kreiranje particij.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39421/#p39421
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: have I got screenshots for you ...
<sasa84> juhuuu zdobersek
<zdobersek> juhuuu sasa84
<sasa84> zdobersek, si lepo pančku?
<zdobersek> sasa84: sem, hvala. pa yti?
<zdobersek> ti*
<sasa84> zdobersek, mhm
<sterna> js nism skor nc
<sterna> sm kaslu
<zdobersek> eine frage - cemu sploh dovoljujejo pirotehniko?
<lynxlynxlynx> <Den_> Two days i have sex with gem))) <-- rus, hotu rečt da se že dva dni jebe :D
<sterna> sej je ne dovoljujejo
<sterna> sam folk jo vseen kupuje in uporablja
<dz0ny> lynx to nikoli ne vem ali je dzem, ruby gem ali kaka ruska fora za zensko druzbo
<lynxlynxlynx> v tem primeru neki četrtega
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zip 'em
<CrazyLemon> mogoce je pa Gem.. mosko/zensko ime :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poprav topic
<sasa84> topic je kr neki, k ena mineštra, k je vse not nametan..sam še hotline od CrazyLemon manjka
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti nč ne spuščaš raket in podobnih "bumbum" zadev?
<sterna> why would anyone i don't even
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne, nimam evrckov, da bi jih v zrak raketiral
<dz0ny> če predolgo čakaš na sorodno dušo http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/581436_3914355551328_1231430745_n.jpg :)
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1231430745
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a od hada bereš ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne.
<zdobersek> bbl.
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLcvpkwyOp4
<Seniorita> Frank Ocean - Wise Man (Django Unchained Soundtrack) (Audio) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !
<sterna> dz0ny: kdo pa prav da sta cakala.
<dz0ny> it's a picture, someone else took it and photoshoped it! Don't blame me I was just following meme :)
<sterna> ja mislm mogoce je bla ona cel life nymphomaniac pa je zdej rekla da je cajt za settlat down
<sterna> on je biu pa porn actor pa je v agrarni nesreci zgubil testise.
<sasa84> lol
<uni4dfx> kako vam rata vstat ob normalnih cajtih :D
<dz0ny> sasa84 ironično da se ravno ti smeješ :)
<uni4dfx> js se znam sam ob 4h zjutri al pa oh enih popoldne zbudit
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: v katerem časovnem pasu si?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny našem! :D
<dz0ny> torej ob 10 spat
<dz0ny> ob 7 komot vstaneš
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: _
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<jodlajodla> dober dan mojstri :D
<jodlajodla> bi mi kdo znal svetovat glede modulov za kernel?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si ze kaj spisal???
<zdobersek> poslikal
<zdobersek> jodlajodla: modprobe, rmmod, lsmod
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek upam da si tudi kaj napisal ne pa sam SS
<zdobersek> a lahko dam svoj watermark gor?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj pa ne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: moram obdrzat unity na screenshotih al lahk pocropam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<jodlajodla> zdobersek zanima me predvsem za module kot so battery, thermal in podobne - bi mogoče imeli kaj učinka na temperaturo procesorja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ya or no?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek whatever rocks your boat :)
<zdobersek> jodlajodla: to mas netbook z APUjem, ne?
<jodlajodla> sem pa dodal v boot še dva ukaza nomodeset in pa pcie_aspm=force, tako da je sedaj temperatura v idlu nekje 60-65° C
<dz0ny> https://gist.github.com/4380430
<Seniorita> No Ubuntu for Christmas
<jodlajodla> zdobersek ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kam spisem? kam dam slike?
<zdobersek> F1 F1
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek osnutek@wp@ubuntu.si :>
<jodlajodla> sem sicer na Arch Linux forumu bral, da je nekomu uspelo iz 60° C spraviti na okoli 50° C, vendar je imel polno podporo zaprtokodnih gonilnikov, kar sam na moji strani ne bi rekel
<zdobersek> IMO je to stvar gonilnikov, pa mogoce se hlajenja sistema
<CrazyLemon> IMO je to stvar nepodprte grafične :)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v80aDPBu27U
<Seniorita> Outro - M83 - YouTube
<zdobersek> IMO je APU shite
<zdobersek> s/IMO/obiously ... /troll
<CrazyLemon> preprosto povedano you're fucked.. in če si nameraval met gor ubuntu bi mogu prej mal poguglat kako pa kaj.. preden si sel v nakup :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek obviously you're a troll :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek: cloud atlas find al ze prej ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: cloud atlas :/
<zdobersek> OTOH ni tvoja krivda, da nek hardware ne funkcionira z Linuxom
<jodlajodla> sem googlal in ni blo pripomb razen touchpada in backlighta... jebat ga, AMD očitno še sam ni dodelal podpore za HD 7200 serijo...
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla ampak tu se motiš
<CrazyLemon> ker podpora za določene modele JE
<CrazyLemon> oziroma.. za 7xxx je
<CrazyLemon> za 7200 ni :)
<jodlajodla> :@
<jodlajodla> če mi je uspelo iz 70° C spravt na 60° C, mi bo tud iz 60 na 50 :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda bo
<CrazyLemon> sudo shutdown
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FFS, popravi topic
<zdobersek> ce -> [ch]e
<jodlajodla> CrazyLemon... ne dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne.. ker vaju imam dovol in tebe in mernika
<jodlajodla> sudo shutdown -h now :D:D:D
<zdobersek> oh fucking fuck
<CrazyLemon> ce ne znata napisat topic pol stfu
<CrazyLemon> pa konc1
<CrazyLemon> zdaj se pa spravi k pisanju novice
<zdobersek> kam ste na strani dal ikonce?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kere ikonce??
<zdobersek> twitter, g+, fb in ostali shite
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj pa potrebuješ ikonce za opis namestitve nvidia gonilnikov?
<CrazyLemon> in ne..niso v galeriji
<zdobersek> eh ... moti me, kam ste jih porinl
<zdobersek> v header, brez nekega distinct backgrounda
<zdobersek> tko da se g+ ikonca kr zgubi v ozadju
<CrazyLemon> kam so jih*
<jodlajodla> če naložim nov kernel bo proc par stopinj hladnejši, vsaj glede na test z 13.04 RR, kako to naredim?
<jodlajodla>  Ne sprašuj, ce lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). <- čakam
<zdobersek> jodlajodla: poisc ce je kak ppa na voljo
<zdobersek> al pa vsaj deb paketek
<jodlajodla> še eno vprašanje... bi se temperature izboljšale, če bi naložil module battery, thermal in podobne?
<zdobersek> ne poznam, ampak dvomim.
<jodlajodla> aha
<jodlajodla> katerega izberem? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Seniorita> Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline
<skyxxx> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bo OK_
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> jodlajodla:v3.7-raring
<zdobersek> je pa ze v3.8 rc zunej, ampak rajsi pocakaj na konci zapakiran release
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah ne vem.. a dela to tko kot mora ? :)
<jodlajodla> se pravi da vzamem v3.7-quantal za 12.10?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek in vedno se uporabi povezava na sliko.. drugač je lightbox useless :)
<zdobersek> jodlajodla: rajs ne, za quantal so sam r3.7-rc1 in r3.7-rc2
<zdobersek> jodlajodla: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7-raring/
<Seniorita> Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7-raring
<jodlajodla> ok
<jodlajodla> ta je 100% kompatibilen z 12.10?
<zdobersek> hah
<CrazyLemon> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1221
<Seniorita> Mark Shuttleworth  &raquo; Blog Archive   &raquo; Ubuntu in 2013
<zdobersek> jodlajodla: ni ravno ziher
<zdobersek> oz., bi reku, ni testiran
<napsy> lp
<jodlajodla> aha
<jodlajodla> kako pa ga namestim?
<zdobersek> najboljs prek konzole
<zdobersek> wget deb-url
<LorD_DDooM> jodlajodla: Če te prav razumem imaš probleme z dejanskimi temperaturami ali samo izpisom temperature iz terminala?
<zdobersek> sudo dpkg -i deb
<jodlajodla> mislim da so to dejanske temperature
<jodlajodla> čeprav ne zgleda ravno tako
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bo tist zdrzal?
<LorD_DDooM> Za 9 W mašino so to strašno visoke temperature...
<jodlajodla> zdobersek kater deb pa moram potegnit za 12.10 x86_64?
<zdobersek> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7-raring/linux-image-3.7.0-030700-generic_3.7.0-030700.201212102335_amd64.deb
<zdobersek> ce je potrebno tud linux-headers paket namestit, se pa ne spomnem
<zdobersek> nej kdo drug pove, al bos pa tko vidu, ce je potreben kot dependency za linux-image
<jodlajodla> ok, bom probal :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdržal kaj? dž? zihr bo!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: navodila
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek <CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah ne vem.. a dela to tko kot mora ? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dela.
<zdobersek> afait
<zdobersek> (as far as I tested)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tako na 12.04 kot na 12.10?
<jodlajodla> zdobersek dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 12.04, 12.10 pa uporabljam vsakodnevno
<zdobersek> with no problemos
<zdobersek> jodlajodla: lahko cel output nekam pastenes?
<jodlajodla> ok
<zdobersek> hvala.
<zdobersek> SAM NE SEM :>
<CrazyLemon> pastebinit ftw!
<zdobersek> sprunge.us, d'oh
<jodlajodla> http://pastebin.com/6R5KW0M8
<Seniorita> sudo dpkg -i linux-image-extra-3.7.0-030700-generic_3.7.0-030700.201212102335_am - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> ne linux-image-extra, linux-image :>
<zdobersek> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7-raring/linux-image-3.7.0-030700-generic_3.7.0-030700.201212102335_amd64.deb
<dz0ny> less is more :)
<jodlajodla> xD
<jodlajodla> recimo da zdej bo
<jodlajodla> zadeva je gor, samo nekje je težava :D
<jodlajodla> ne kaže mi več k10temp
<jodlajodla> & wireless ne dela
<lynxlynxlynx> !seen miha
<lynxlynxlynx> .seen miha
<lynxlynxlynx> bah
<CrazyLemon> .no-seen-4u
<zdobersek> !seen
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> jodlajodla: zal, kokr sem reku, stvar ni testirana v 12.10
<jodlajodla> sem brisal dol
<jodlajodla> + jupiter sem sprobal, pa ni bilo nekih blestečih rezultatov
<jodlajodla> slabše kot takrat, ko ga nisem imel gor :D
<LorD_DDooM> jodlajodla: Dvomim da boš imel kaj uspeha z novimi kerneli, sploh če bi želel uporabljati fglrx gonilnike. Le-ti so notorični glede (ne)podpore najnovejšim kernelom. Tako opcija je, da počakaš na fglrxe s podporo ali vklopiš powermanagement na privzetih odprtih gonilnikih.
<dz0ny> +1 LorD_DDooM pa Å¡e x pokvarijo ponavadi
<dz0ny> LORD HAS SPOK'N http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1221
<Seniorita> Mark Shuttleworth  &raquo; Blog Archive   &raquo; Ubuntu in 2013
<jodlajodla> ja, čakal itak bom na popravke, zdej ostalo bom pa pustil tako kot je, ker 60° C je v idlu, vsaj glede na prej ko je bilo 70, je to precej izboljšano
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj furaš kateri kernel pa katere fglrxe?
<jodlajodla> fglrx-updates kernel je pa 3.5.0
<zdobersek> OTOH, si fo sho preprican, da je temperatura dejansko 60 stopinj?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: LORD BE SELLIN' YO INPUT TO AMAZON
<zdobersek> LORD WANNA GO INTO SPACE AGAIN
<LorD_DDooM> Lej, če je problem samo v reportanju napačnih temperatur, potem to ne bi smel biti večji problem. Z novejšimi kerneli se bo zadeva popravila. Če se ti pa laptop dejansko segreva na 60/70 stopinj, potem je kriv samo power management, ker grafična deluje na maskimalni frekvenci.
<zdobersek> ... kar majo cez gonilniki (?)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imamo precej boljšo grafično v prenosniku (FirePro 5950) in z odpritimi gonilniki ne preseže 70 °C, v idle je pa okoli 50 °, zaprežen z i5 procesorjem, ki ima podobne temperature
<jodlajodla> možno je pa seveda tudi to, da napačno reporta temperature zato ker netbook niti malo ni vroč+ piha ven mrzel zrak
<zdobersek> potem se ti ni nic za bat ...
<zdobersek> mislim, je napaka, ampak nic resnega
<dz0ny> zdobersek: me blocked that amazon shit
<jodlajodla> sicer je 2 leti garancije... aprila pa pride RR, bomo videli :D
<zdobersek> http://www.livescore.com/default.dll/game?comp=england1&game=619755
<Seniorita> LiveScore.com
<zdobersek> poor fella
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poor?
<jodlajodla> hvala za pomoč
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne.
<CrazyLemon> ocitno igra sam.. in mora tako za svojo ekipo kot za nasprotno dat gol
<dz0ny> zdobersek: haha sam res
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> hahahah, zdej je se karton dobu :D
<zdobersek> kter egoist!
<dz0ny>  a zdaj je zadeva napisana al se ni
<zdobersek> jst sem dodal svoje, objavit se sam se mora
<zdobersek> potem pa pocakamo, da stvar objavijo se na 24ur.com
<zdobersek> al na moskisvet.com
<zdobersek> pa na planetu
<zdobersek> sky bi nas lahko spravu na rn.com
<napsy__> ne dela vec na rn :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek clanki ubuntu.si > clanki rn.com :)
<zdobersek> obviously!
<CrazyLemon> nč... objavu bom
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39422/#p39422
<CrazyLemon> jao jao
<zdobersek> later.
<CrazyLemon> ne h2 ne h3 nč se ne pozna!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !
<sterna> hm tle se nism pejstnu
<sterna> https://rotopano.jux.com/
<sterna> tldr je
<sterna> ampak je zanimiv
<dz0ny> na tisti barvi je neberljivo
<sterna> bou, men ni delal problemov
<sterna> je pa cist prevec pisan za moj okus
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za forum moraš sem da t https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/style/NUbuntu/NUbuntu.css
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: :> tkoj pogledam
<CrazyLemon> Promote Your Post
<CrazyLemon> It's easy to promote your posts so more people see them in news feed. It only costs $5 to get started
<CrazyLemon> fckin fb
<sterna> ne vem zakaj mate sploh accounte gor
<sterna> umad?
<dz0ny> 7€ je z ddv :)
<zdobersek> kolk ljudi potem dobi sporocilo?
<sterna> 7 miljard.
<dz0ny> :) to bi pla pocen reklama
<sterna> ne sej pomoje majo tut pac
<sterna> "pay $5 to not receive this crap"
<dz0ny> mislim da samo ljudje ki so lajkali stran
<sterna> in pol pac tiered
<sterna> ce si bogat placas jurja na mesec
<sterna> in ne dobis reklam od tistih k so dal manj k jurja.
<dz0ny> to si od app.net skopiral :)
<dz0ny> poslovni plan...
<sterna> hm
<sterna> to pa ne vem kdo so
<sterna> ampak sej a ni to najboljsi poslovni nacrt
<dz0ny> mhm
<sterna> get people to fight by how much they pay you
<dz0ny> pri app.net plačuješ mesečno članarino da lahko objavljaš
<dz0ny> oziroma da sploh maš račun
<sterna> mhm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kje si ti...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NUbuntu.css povozi vsak header tag z font-size: 1em; font-weight: normal;
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> kdo je delu to temo?!
<zdobersek> a sem bil jst?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kwa
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> kolk ljudi potem dobi sporocilo?
<CrazyLemon> nekaj tisoc
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da med 6k in 12
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<CrazyLemon> ok..za 5$ dobiš est. reach 9.1k - 16.9k
<CrazyLemon> za 10$ pa 18.2k - 33.8k
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuSkupnostTrbovlje   lol :)
<Seniorita> Ubuntu skupnost Trbovlje | Facebook
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher ma jaka kej zraven
<CrazyLemon> a govoriš v tretji osebi ali en drug jaka? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> en trbovljčan, obviously
<dz0ny> hi likes ubuntu, obviously
<dz0ny> an his home town , obviously
<CrazyLemon> obviously
<skyxxx> http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-256GB-2-5-Inch-Solid-CT256M4SSD2/dp/B004W2JL2A
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Crucial m4 256GB 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive SATA 6Gb/s CT256M4SSD2: Electronics
<skyxxx> a bi kdo kupu bi se zame narocu ? :)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> ali bomo danes kaj igrali?
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi mel en after xmass playdate ja :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dhbiker LorD_DDooM mnenja? :)
<sterna> js mam druge obveznosti, bom vskocu kej ce bo cajt
<sterna> ce mislte tf2
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2@91.185.195.205
<CrazyLemon> sterna tf2 ..tebe niti ne omenjam ker vem da imas tamala 2 :)
<sterna> ja zdej sta oba bolna
<sterna> pa zdej se suni
<sterna> tko da
<sterna> k bojo zaspal bo blazen mir
<uni4dfx> a WDS obvezno nuca en glavn access point?
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> ne.
<sterna> loh mas kable do vseh
<uni4dfx> aha kul sej to mam
<uni4dfx> pol tud ni važn če se slišjo med sabo ane
<sterna> mhm
<dz0ny> v bistvu Å¡e bolje :)
<sterna> jah naceloma vecina driverjev kr dobr handla roamanje
<sterna> tko da tut ce si nekje kjer je pretty much enak signal se zna odloct pa ostat na enem AP
<dz0ny> problem so samo siol modemi ki imajo vedno isti mac
<dz0ny> za wlan
<dz0ny> ce jih je vec v blizini se enim driverjem cist odpele
<sterna> aja to pa zna bit kr narobe ja
<uni4dfx> sam da moj TP-link ma tok čudn to narjen
<uni4dfx> mi pusti samo en mac vnest
<sterna> flashej tomato al pa dd
<uni4dfx> na tp-link hah
<sterna> a mas lih unga k nc ne dela
<uni4dfx> čist verjetno
<sterna> na enga sm tlacu openwrt k nc druzga ni slo
<uni4dfx> TL-WA601G
<sterna> no tega zihr nimam
<sterna> bi se spomnu cifre
<uni4dfx> sam če ni nbenga glavnega kter pa pol določi geslo
<uni4dfx> vsak zase?
<dz0ny> na vseh moraš da t isto geslo pa enkripcijo ane
<uni4dfx> makes sense sam sm ful skeptičn da bo to delal, sploh prek različnih vendorjev :D
<uni4dfx> RADIUS server bi biu še bolš hehe
<uni4dfx> aha sej piše na DD-WRT wikiju
<uni4dfx> "WDS between different chip vendors (atheros, broadcom, ralink) will not work most of the time since it's INCOMPATIBLE and no we will NOT fix it."
<uni4dfx> aja sej kaj js delam, js sploh ne nucam WDS ker mam LAN vmes... *facepalm*
<uni4dfx> ni lepšga ko se ti access point na nben IP ne odziva več
<dz0ny> vrži ta tp-link v smeti in drugič rajši kupi linksys ali asus
<uni4dfx> ma res je gniu
<uni4dfx> zdej se še reseterat noče
<uni4dfx> sm se pa nauču eno kul foro
<uni4dfx> dz0ny a veš kako narest da prideš do web interface od naprave k je vkloplena v LAN ampak ma IP na drugem subnetu? :)
<uni4dfx> brez da bi menju svoj IP
<dz0ny> lahko bi bil smartass pa se zmislu kako foro, pa bom vprašal rajši kako :)
<uni4dfx> http://www.ryde.net/code/bind.c.txt
<dz0ny> narediš virtual device :)
<uni4dfx> yup eth0:1 daš na un subnet in pol s tem bind.so poženeš firefox
<uni4dfx> kurc nč ne bo, tp-link je itak bedn, buffalo pa ne podpira repeater mode
<ziga555> uni4dfx tp-link ni beden
<ziga555> skompajlaj openwrt gor pa si zmagal ;)
<ziga555> Glede tiste naprave, ki je v drugem subnetu. Za kaj hočeš? Mogoče samba?
<ziga555> Sicer discovering ne dela čez več subnetov
<ziga555> Ampak samba kot taka pa ;)
<uni4dfx> ziga555 ma rad bi sam združu dva access pointa k jih mam na dveh koncih bajte in je treba pol skos preklaplat ročno
<dz0ny> ffs cna someone bring this to linux http://inky.com/
<Seniorita> Inky
<uni4dfx> also ziga555 openwrt na TL-WA601G, you must be joking :D
<CrazyLemon> ce ga ddwrt podpira..zakaj ga ne bi openwrt?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kdo prav da ga?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx gugl?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> really?
<uni4dfx> kje
<CrazyLemon> somewhere
<CrazyLemon> over the rainbow
<CrazyLemon> :p
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon right, ker ga ne podpira :)
<uni4dfx> zadeva niti flasha nima not
<dz0ny> wat samo rom al kaj
<dz0ny> a si zastonj dobil?
<uni4dfx> ma ni biu lih drag
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sej sam mal trollam..na hitro sm vrgu oko na gugl pa vidu da se zadeva omenja na ddwrt :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak kot vidim se omenja kot nekaj kar ne dela :D
<uni4dfx> yeah
<uni4dfx> ta WDS pomoje dela samo če maš dva identična :D
<dz0ny> jp wlan čip mora bit iste družine plus proizvajalca
<dz0ny> sploh pri teh 54 108 300 varjantah
<uni4dfx> čeprov moj TP-Link in Buffalo mata oba Atheros čpi
<uni4dfx> čip*
<uni4dfx> sam a prov vidm da na WDS ne morš met WPA2 security??
<dz0ny> moj linksys gre vse kar hočeš
<CrazyLemon> pri tem tvojem tplinku ne :D
<uni4dfx> DD-WRT pravi tkole "WDS is only available in AP mode. Also Wireless encryption WPA2 and Wireless network mode B-Only are not supported under WDS."
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon tplink pa pusti WPA2 na WDS lol
<dz0ny> tole je čisto od vztrajnosti razvijalca odvisno
<uni4dfx> hm neki očitno deluje ker mi tedva APja zdej celo mrežo floodata
<uni4dfx> ok neki dela
<uni4dfx> this is worse! zdej se je pa prlepu na unga s švoh signalom in noče preklopt na močnejšga
<uni4dfx> screw wds
<dz0ny> kiber pojevniki pozor, a gre kdo kaj odigrat?
<zdobersek> tale kiber bojevnik je spet hobita gled
<zdobersek> u
<CrazyLemon> tale kiber pojevnik pa gleda the flight
<CrazyLemon> do zdaj sem vidu nice bubiz ter plane kreš... torej kr kul muvi
<ziga555> uni4fx, postavi pseudobridge pa gotova debata
<ziga555> Aja pa tisti router vrzi v smeti
<ziga555> pa kupi tp-link wr741nd
<ziga555> cca 25€
<ziga555> Boš pač za novo leto malo manj pil ;)
<ziga555> In ja tudi moj tp-link dela kar hočeš ;)
<ziga555> Pa za pseudobridge ni nujno da sta chipa iz iste druzine
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-27
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: C MySQL api  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39423/#p39423
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39424/#p39424
<zdobersek> gooooood morning vietnaaaaam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39425/#p39425
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] leon42: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39426/#p39426
<dz0ny> ma kdo mint ? :)
<sterna> sam arch, sorry
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39427/#p39427
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni na fresh install v vboxu izpise dosti vec odvisnosti kot to
<CrazyLemon> 41 paketov
<dz0ny> ja vem
<dz0ny> tile bodo tahtevali Å¡e druge itd
<dz0ny> dependecy managment
<CrazyLemon> ah
<dz0ny> it just works
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<dz0ny> namesto filmskega dneva http://events.ccc.de/congress/2012/Fahrplan/day_2012-12-27.en.html gledljivo na http://29c3.fem-net.de/
<Seniorita> 29C3: Schedule Day 1
<dz0ny> http://events.ccc.de/congress/2012/Fahrplan/events/5178.en.html <<
<Seniorita> 29C3: The ultimate Galaksija talk
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] leon42: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39428/#p39428
<lynxlynxlynx> od appelbauma so najbrž fajn
<lynxlynxlynx> navduši kadar govori o tor-u
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> saal 6 je neka ženska
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> tist je 30.12
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> kdo me dosa jbm :D
<dz0ny> ruter :)
<uni4dfx> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/Screenshot%20from%202012-12-27%2015%3A11%3A08.png
<uni4dfx> tole ni normalno ne
<uni4dfx> ful dobr k se v tem bednem ddwrtju sploh ne da pogledat kaj nej bi biu ta promet :P
<dz0ny> a nima netstat gor
<uni4dfx> nop
<uni4dfx> pa inštalerat se tud ne da nč k nabije 300 errorov ko probaš :D
<zdobersek> (01:47:48 PM) CrazyLemon: dz0ny meni na fresh install v vboxu izpise dosti vec odvisnosti kot to
<zdobersek> wat
<dz0ny> a maš \ignore seniorita
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> ne, ampak, dependency = odvisnost?
<zdobersek> oh c'mon!
<zdobersek> lugosovo delo?
<dz0ny> aja :)
<lynxlynxlynx> tko se prevaja, ja
<zdobersek> wat again - left 4 dead 2 imam v libraryju
<zdobersek> (seveda ga nisem kupu)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem če mamo manj močno besedo za isto stvar (dependency vs addiction)
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, sej to je že ta švoh varianta :P samo sinonimno se uporablja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako pa bi ti to prevajal? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kak ne?
<CrazyLemon> par dni po tem ko sm ga js kupu
<CrazyLemon> si ga tudi ti
<CrazyLemon> l4d2 that is
<zdobersek> aja:>
<zdobersek> 'This packet has the following dependencies' ~ 'Ta paket je vezan na naslednje pakete'
<lynxlynxlynx> dependency je pa kaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek think fast
<CrazyLemon> " do not reorder package installation to satisfy dependencies"
<dz0ny> dejte mi pol prevest dependency injection
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thing gad demit"
<zdobersek> injekcija odvisnosti?:>
<CrazyLemon> "Dependency is not satisfiable"
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> odvisnosti ni mogoce potesiti?
<zdobersek> IMO tole izpade dost mamilarsko,da je za razmislit
<zdobersek> grem zdej sestavljat prevode za to z vezanimi paketi ...
<dz0ny> tudi otroci so odvisni od staršev, pa nobeden tega ne razume kot mamilarski posel
<CrazyLemon> no..odvisno od otrok ter staršev :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 'Dependency is not satisfiable' - lahk opises kontekst?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..ko si đanki da šus v žilo.. pa ni to to..ker je preveč razredčena roba
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> BE SERIOUS GODDAMMIT
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/python-apt/+pots/python-apt/sl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=dependency
<Seniorita> Slovenian (sl) : Template “python-apt” : “python-apt” source package : Translations : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> evo..še bolš kot kontekst
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pravijo pri stricu guglu za steam članek
<dz0ny> bl teti analitiki no
<CrazyLemon> /2012/12/kako-namestimo-steam-ter-primerne-gonilnike/
<CrazyLemon> 24	2,67	00:04:43	45,83%	70,83%
<CrazyLemon> obisk (včeraj)
<zdobersek> satisfied ~ razreseno?
<CrazyLemon> strani/obisk povp. trajanje obiska %novih obisk.  stopnja obiskov ene strani
<zdobersek> ne bi blo boljs npr. izpolnjeno?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny forum pa lahk sam prečekiraš koliko je bilo ogledov
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa odidem avto spucat
<zdobersek> 'Pogoji za vezane pakete niso bili izpolnjeni'
<uni4dfx> faaak popizdu bom kaj mi ta router dela da žre 7 megabitov
<zdobersek> IMO je pac treba zaobidit dejstvo, da ni primernega slov. prevoda za 'dependency' v tem pomenu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak je.. odvisnost :>
<zdobersek> grem v sskj pogledat, mogoc popustim
<zdobersek> mah ...
<zdobersek> zal, men ma ta beseda prevec negativen prizvok, da bi mi bila po godu v tem prevodu.
<lynxlynxlynx> premal jo poznaš v drugih kontekstih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> odvisnost -i ž (angl. dependency)
<CrazyLemon> neposredna ali posredna odvisnost enega procesa ali dejavnosti od druge
<CrazyLemon> inkluzivna odvisnost -e -i (angl. inclusion dependency)
<CrazyLemon> odnos med množicama, pri čemer je ena množica podmnožica druge
<CrazyLemon> odvisnost atributa -i -- ž (angl. atribute dependency)
<CrazyLemon> odvisnost ene množice atributov od druge množice atributov
<CrazyLemon> stična odvisnost -e -i ž (angl. join dependency)
<CrazyLemon> vrsta odvisnosti med atributi relacijske sheme
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dependency injection prosim
<CrazyLemon> injiciranje odvisnosti (angl. dependency injection, krat. DI)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> !g islovar
<Seniorita> Islovar – slovar informatike http://www.islovar.org/
<zdobersek> face, meet palm.
<dz0ny> haha silovnaje odvisnosti
<dz0ny> silovanje*
<zdobersek> lahko kdo predlaga en android app za ssh?
<dz0ny> !g android ssh lite
<Seniorita> Remote Desktop connection using an SSH tunnel on the Android ... http://vimalkumar.in/2010/04/26/remote-desktop-connection-using-an-ssh-tunnel-on-the-android/
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=berserker.android.apps.sshdroid&hl=sl
<Seniorita> SSHDroid - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek connectbot?
<dz0ny> org.connectbot
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> tega zdjle gledam ...
<zdobersek> dela kul, hvala
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda dela kul..zakaj ne bi??
<zdobersek> checking out htop output on the toilet ... like a boss.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker si ti prvi uletu s predlogom, in te je treba merkat ...
<dz0ny> a bomo kaj igrali tf2 danes...
<zdobersek> hm hm ...
<zdobersek> lahk bolj zgodaj? dans bi rad sel mal prej spat.
<CrazyLemon> dont be such a pussy
<CrazyLemon> ob 11ih boš še v postli
<CrazyLemon> že*
<dz0ny> lahko a rečemo ob 20.oo
<zdobersek> ok mummy :/
<zdobersek> dz0ny: no recmo.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bomo rekl?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 8ish is fine
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> Yes, eightish will be fine.
<zdobersek> 4 down, x to go!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@dm_gael), trenutno igrajo dz0ny!
<CrazyLemon> dm_gael sux donkey balls
<zdobersek> u suck donkey balls!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> you do!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> lord_doom join in!
<uni4dfx> moj ruter ma sam 4MB flasha
<uni4dfx> a ma smisu gor dajat openwrt z jffs2?
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo zdobersek, dz0ny, LorD_DDooM, CraziestLemon!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: [12.10]plexydesk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39429/#p39429
<dz0ny> gledate kaj NSA spayin on you?
<dz0ny> http://www.wfs.org/blogs/thomas-frey/eight-shocking-quotes-2012-will-redefine-our-future
<Seniorita> Eight Shocking Quotes from 2012 that will Redefine Our Future | World Future Society
<lynxlynxlynx> 2.) “We have ability to solve almost all of man’s grand challenges within the next 30 years.” – Peter Diamandis, Founder of the X-Prize Foundation. <-- razen seveda fuzijske konstante :>
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.10] Namestitev PlexyDeska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39430/#p39430
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-28
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hellcat666: Acer Aspire 5741g zmrzne ob kliku enable wireless (ubuntu 12.10)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39431/#p39431
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sterna> moin
<sasa84> moin :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon && zdobersek fajn bi bilo da je na forumu preden objavijo sporočil, pa poročajo težave da majo opisane ene par ukazov kaj prilepit, preden objavijo, da se zadeva hitreje reši (katero verzijo, kako zvejo, system info itd)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Acer Aspire 5741g zmrzne ob kliku enable wireless (ubuntu 12.10)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39432/#p39432
<miha> dan
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8329720/Storitve-nazadovale-trgovina-stagnirala/  V prvih desetih mesecih letos je bil nominalni prihodek višji kot lani le v dejavnostih skladiščenja, računalniškega programiranja in radia ter televizije.
<Seniorita> Storitve nazadovale, trgovina stagnirala - Finance.si
<zocky> od tega nominalnega povišanja mam jaz samo to, da so mi prispevke za socialo dvignili iz 55€ na 185€ + 9% na bruto dohodke
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hellcat666: Re: Acer Aspire 5741g zmrzne ob kliku enable wireless (ubuntu 12.10)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39433/#p39433
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny marsikaj bi fajn bilo.. ampak 90% tistih ki odprejo novo temo ne preberejo "PREBERI PREDEN ODPREÅ  NOVO TEMO" :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ubuntu kaj spreminja tisti niz od browserja?
<lynxlynxlynx> user agent
<lynxlynxlynx> če je not kej uporabnega, bi lahko forum sam nalimal zraven
<miha> ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> razen to da si na linuxu vs win vs mac
<miha> d'oh
<miha> pa še na to se ni za zanašat :) seniorita je na windows ;)
<miha> vsaj mislim :p
<CrazyLemon> je kaj danes zanimivega na 29C3?
<sterna> anarhisti, kot vedno
<miha> zombiji?
<sterna> ja vceri so mel kr hude talke
<sterna> edin un ex nsa je mal razocaral
<sterna> ampak slab pa ni bil no
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2012/12/z_igraco_prislo_pismo_obupanega_kitajskega_delavca.aspx
<Seniorita> Z igračo prišlo pismo obupanega kitajskega delavca - Planet Siol.net
<sterna> sounds almost like guantanamo, doesn't it
<miha> sounds like communist zombieland
<sterna> misls da te lahko brez sojenja zaprejo za nedolocen cas?
<sterna> tko kot v zda?
<miha> ampak v primerjavi s severnokorejcem je še srečen, ma kaj za jest
<sterna> mhm, to drzi
<sterna> kitajska s komunizmom nima nobene zveze
<sterna> severna koreja tudi ne.
<sterna> se najblizji komunizmu so izraelski kibuci
<miha> sterna: v zda te zaprejo brez sojenja, ker te ne morjo obsodit kr tak. v komunističnem raju ni problema s sodišči ane
<sterna> sam tistih komunisti ne marajo, ker majo versko ideolosko podlago
<sterna> skoda da mas v kapitalisticnem raju precej vec moznosti umret nasilne smrti kot v komunisticnem :|
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1837092
<Seniorita> STA: Srbija v Bruselj, ker Hrvaška ne vrača premoženja SFRJ
<dz0ny> http://www.ipa.go.jp/security/vuln/documents/website_security_en.pdf da ne omo spet mel kakega ki session secret javno objavlja
<dz0ny> da ne bomo*
<zdobersek> yay, more HIB7 games!
<zdobersek> tale statistika od HIB7, kolk ljudje devajo za bundle glede na OS, se lahko zelo zanimivo interpretira
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kaj si to dal za en pdf ?
<dz0ny> Sky[x]:  most common web vulns
<zdobersek> click & see?
<zdobersek> click & learn!
<dz0ny> od japonske cert organizacije
<dz0ny> nagradno vprašanje koliko opozoril je dala slovenksa cert letos od sebe?
<dz0ny> si-cert*
<dz0ny> nagrada v materialni obliki ni
<zdobersek> fuck all?
<dz0ny> a imamo kakšnega rubyista tle?
<zdobersek> da ga kicknemo dol?
<dz0ny> haha
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a sem na vprasanje prav odgovoru?
<dz0ny> yes and no
<zdobersek> do explain!
<sasa84> zdobersek!!!!
 * sasa84 skoči zdobersek za vrat *stliiiic zdobersek*
 * zdobersek zacne bezat
<sasa84> :(
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico, da pomiri zdobersek 
<miha> sasa84 ;)
 * zdobersek prileti nazaj
<zdobersek> ima kdo kak predlog za cloud-based media bazo?
<zdobersek> pa zraven tega se en media player, ki ima web interface?
<zdobersek> al je boljse kr UPnP it zrihtat
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> cloud based media bazo?
<CrazyLemon> kok pcjev pa imaš da delaš cloud based media bazo
<zdobersek> 2 + pi + n7
<zdobersek> ouya pride marca
<zdobersek> al pa gremo tko - cloud-based media player
<zdobersek> da se umakned od bansheeja
<zdobersek> pa po moznosti z ipod podporo
<CrazyLemon> zdj že pretiravaš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> niti malo.
<zdobersek> ah ja ... leto 2012, in jst moram za banshee plugin zdownloadat dll file
<miha> http://www.matejspehar.si/kako-odstraniti-nadlezni-rdeci-facebook
<Seniorita> Kako odstraniti nadležni rdeči Facebook?
<zdobersek> nismo tam => nas ne zadeva
<zdobersek> right?
<CrazyLemon> not
<CrazyLemon> smo tam => hkrati smo dovolj pametni da ne klikamo vse povprek => nas ne zadeva
 * miha testira popravk seniorite, da ne izpiše sam 1 novega posta, ampak vse kar je novga od nazadnje.
 * miha upa, da nau flooooooooooood :D
 * CrazyLemon pripravi /msg chanserv +b #ubuntu-si Seniorita
<miha> :D
<miha> sj Å¡e ni live
<CrazyLemon> its not alive?!?
<CrazyLemon> <frankenstein music>
<miha> dobr da mam tolk velik virov, da se hitr kej vidi
<zdobersek> "v predšolskem obdobju sem bil glavni na vasi v raznih igricah in vragolijah, 3 vaške pičke so bile zaljubljene v mene."
<zdobersek> I present to you, THE INTERNET.
<miha> začetek dobr. pol je šlo pa sam navzdol?
<sterna> nah
<sterna> kr na gor gre
<CrazyLemon> nice..spet rhythmbox crashal
<sterna> toj ta linux.
<CrazyLemon> to je ta crappy software!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/up-javor.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/coming-home.jpg
<zdobersek> heh, men pa banshee
<miha> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/rss.xml ti ne znajo nastavit datuma posamezni novici
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Security Notices
<miha> ?!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: web based media manager je plex(njihovi appi + upnp), jaz zraven vpredem Å¡e couchpotato in sickbeard oboje zato da xbmc ne indeksira.
<dz0ny> glede ne > Si se oglasil samo kot "ruby hater", da -> se ni nihče drug oglasil
<miha> kolk sm tutorial gledu, se mi ruby zdel prav zabavn jezik. ampak php je le klasika :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: jst sem mel v mislih si-cert vprasanje :>
<zdobersek> php, klasicna perla, ja ..
<dz0ny> zdobersek: eh
<zdobersek> sicer sem delu zgodnje korake prav v phpju, ampak sem bil se prezelen za tehtno razmisljanje
<dz0ny> kaj sedaj potem python? c(++), java...
<zdobersek> python/
<zdobersek> c/cpp, perl po potrebi
<zdobersek> pa javascript
<dz0ny> hm jaz sem pa na perlu začel (ena igrca je bla kjer si programiral neke leteče stroje), potem mi pa perl nikoli več ni zgledal "resen" :)
<miha> perl je drugi najbolj neberljiv jezik. za lisp. :)
<miha> al morda Å¡e tcl kje?
<sasa84> miha, res je... zlo neberljiv :P
<dz0ny> uuu http://29c3.fem-net.de/ slide so dal
<Seniorita> 29C3 Streaming
<dz0ny> tor talk
<dz0ny> random stuff > tor client je v tomato ruterjih
<miha> :)
<miha> kot vpn?
<dz0ny> mhm kot vpn client:)
<miha> najdu en rss feed, ki sortiran tko da najnovejš na konc
<miha> a po standardu sploh mora bit sortiran? al morm jst
<miha> Fox News feed :)
<dz0ny> huh apple pravi da mora bit najnovejši prvi ampak to je za media rss
<dz0ny> za ostalo pa na pamet ne vem
<dz0ny> kul http://thegoodman.cc/
<Seniorita> The Good Man
<miha> največji genialc je pa on, ki kodiral feed od ustavnega sodišča
<miha> <pubDate> je slovenski datum, <link> pa relativn na stran (to drugo morda dovoljeno, je pa neobičajno?!)
<miha> http://www.us-rs.si/rss/rss.novice.php
<Seniorita> Ustavno sodišče Republike Slovenije - Novice
<zdobersek> ce si res jezen, lahko gres crne pesti risat :>
<miha> nism
<miha> resno razmišljam, da bi pisal
<miha> banda lena
<dz0ny> miha: no sej tud opis ni ravno lep :) aka a lot of &#160;&#160;
<miha> dz0ny: to ni problem. sam rad bi da senioritka bere. iz principa pa ne podpiram nestandardnih stvari :)
<dz0ny> sej ker vse kar diši po html mora biti v cdata ne pa urlencoded, sploh pa nbsp tam notri sploh nima kaj delat
<miha> firefox prikaže če je &lt;  pa &gt; pa to
<miha> ubuntu vir je tud tak :)
<dz0ny> other story poleti sem razmišljal o android appu za spin rss (nesreče, zastoji itd) > bože mili
<dz0ny> kaj so to klobasal
<miha> dz0ny: nared vir?
<dz0ny> miha: vem sam miljon nbsp; tam nima smisla
<dz0ny> to je z worda nekdo lepil na stran in že preden je prišlo v bazo ni spucal
<dz0ny> miha: sej obstaja ampak je nedelujoč
<dz0ny> aka response time je 30s in več
<dz0ny> da bi pa en caching nastavili, to pa še niso slišali
<miha>   http://www.vecer.com/clanek2012122805868147
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: V var&#353;avskem getu postavili kip Hitlerja
<dz0ny> http://qz.com/38001
<Seniorita> A village gets ready to disappear  &#8211;  Quartz
<dz0ny> miha: &#353; tole sem zadnjič govoril da bi bilo bolj berljivo če bi senjorita pretvorila :)
<miha> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/994331/java-how-to-decode-html-character-entities-in-java-like-httputility-htmldecode  tkole a
<Seniorita> Java: How to decode HTML character entities in Java like HttpUtility.HtmlDecode? - Stack Overflow
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<miha> a ma kdo bolj sodobn php?
<dz0ny> miha: kaj bi pa ti rad 5.5?
<miha> vsaj 5.3.nekajveč
<dz0ny> za?
<miha> http://php.net/manual/en/function.get-html-translation-table.php
<Seniorita> PHP: get_html_translation_table - Manual
<miha> <5.3.6 nima encoding parametra, v latin1 je pa sam ?
<miha> al pač 5.3.neki
<dz0ny> kaj dump rabiš?
<miha> mhm
<miha> foreach (... as $key=>$val) echo $key."\n".$val."\n"               kej v tem stilu?
<dz0ny> ja jaa nameščam pastebin :)
<dz0ny> tole ni uporabno
<dz0ny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473703/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<dz0ny> PHP 5.3.10 je to
<miha> mhm
<miha> mi je en že na ##php dal na pastebin
<miha> sj se da tud to parsat, sam se mi ne da :)
<miha> sm pa že delu, ko sm mysql mel na latin1, php pa utf8 not pisu.. java pa brala :(
<miha> php driver ni protestiru
<dz0ny> u ja to pa zna bit zanimivo :)
<miha> ja no v par poskusis Å¡lo v stilu new String(string.getBytes("en-encoding"),"drug-encoding")
<miha> pol sm pa z javo hotu insertat... pol sm pa moral prekodirat tabelo v utf-8 :)
<miha> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/599634/convert-html-character-back-to-text-using-java-standard-library morda pa tole boljš odgovor
<Seniorita> Convert HTML Character Back to Text Using Java Standard Library - Stack Overflow
<dz0ny> miha: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/607176/java-equivalent-to-javascripts-encodeuricomponent-that-produces-identical-outpu
<Seniorita> Java equivalent to JavaScript&#39;s encodeURIComponent that produces identical output? - Stack Overflow
<miha> dz0ny: misliš... URLEncoder.encode(string,"utf-8").replace("+","%20");
<miha> al ka :$
<dz0ny> miha: love java http://stackoverflow.com/posts/611117/revisions
<Seniorita> Revisions - Stack Overflow
<miha> no ja
<miha> mene sam + motu
<miha> ne vem kake potrebe majo ti
<miha> a sm že dost stestiru seniorito?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFLkyLrKU6I
<Seniorita> Naughty or Nice 2 - YouTube
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> !g čžš
<Seniorita> Čebelarska zveza Slovenije http://www.czs.si/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.czs.si/
<Seniorita> �ebelarska zveza Slovenije
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1679-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1679-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> povej, ko bo v živo za stestirat več novic naenkrat
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: ja probi, naj bi blo khm
<miha> do 3 .. zarad foxnews :)
<dz0ny> !g &scaron;
<Seniorita> &scaron http://www.slojoomla.si/smf/index.php%3Ftopic%3D3989.0
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj do 3?
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: do 3 na 60 sekund :)
<dz0ny> miha: http://www.slojoomla.si/smf/index.php?topic=3989.0
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, ostale samo zamakne
<Seniorita> &scaron
<miha> http://feeds.feedburner.com/foxnews/latest
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, probam pošiljko dveh
<miha> kaj naj naredim na to?
<Seniorita> FOXNews.com
<miha> glej čase pr foxnews :)
<dz0ny> miha linki so broken če vsebujejo kodirane znake seniorita da http://www.slojoomla.si/smf/index.php%3Ftopic%3D3989.0 morala bi pa http://www.slojoomla.si/smf/index.php?topic=3989.0
<dz0ny> in potem link ne dela :)
<miha> !g &scaron;
<Seniorita> &scaron http://www.slojoomla.si/smf/index.php%3Ftopic%3D3989.0
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tud men je vrglo ven samo en
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1679-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1679-1/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kje si ti
<uni4dfx> moj črnec
<miha> !g &scaron;
<Seniorita> &scaron http://www.slojoomla.si/smf/index.php?topic=3989.0
<miha> dz0ny: bolje?
<dz0ny> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1679-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1679-1/
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: foxnews mi glihkar izpisal 4 članke
<miha> ne vem zakaj ne bi teb
<lynxlynxlynx> aja pa res, my bad
<dz0ny> se komu sanje kateri standard je tole 2012-12-28T19:35:33.629Z
<miha> dz0ny: http://cokere.com/RFC3339Date.txt
<miha> Seniorita parsa
<dz0ny> miha: thx
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/zanimljivosti/luda-planeta/27192-sto-to-sve-ljudi-stavljaju-u-guzu-foto.html
<Seniorita> Snimke iz Hitne pomoći - Što to sve ljudi stavljaju u guzu? (FOTO) - Haber.ba
<dz0ny> kul http://www.slideshare.net/grugq/opsec-for-hackers
<Seniorita> OPSEC for hackers
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM || CrazyLemon || zdobersek tf2 anyone?
 * CrazyLemon is always in stand by
 * dz0ny waiting for others
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: greš dm?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a sam mi2?
<dz0ny> 1vs1 jes
<dz0ny> drug se nobeden ne javi
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne dm_gael
<CrazyLemon> ker tista je preveč monotona
<CrazyLemon> niti spawnat se ne moreš v miru
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> predlagaj
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel
<dz0ny> you are boss too
<dz0ny> gremo iskat kaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je kakšna ki je nisi probal pa je že gor?
<dz0ny> ena huge dm_ponyville_h2
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz pridem za 5 min
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ! dont be such a party pooper!
<dz0ny> rabiš 5 minut pešaka da prieš z enga konca na drugega
<zdobersek> I don't poop at parties, I only poop on the toilet.
<zdobersek> Like I will now.
<dz0ny> mamo Å¡e convoy it ut
<dz0ny> pa helms deep
<dz0ny> lotr stuff :)
<zdobersek> lol
<sterna> jsm se pa opremu za 24 urn TT
<CrazyLemon> TT?
<sterna> time trial
<sterna> kronometr :)
<CrazyLemon> aja? :) se boš vozu okrog ljubljane ali greš do BIH in nazaj? :D
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/terorista-san.jpg
<sterna> pa ene neoprenske galose sm obodu
<sterna> CrazyLemon: http://app.strava.com/activities/27979810
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Night BMC 22h-03h near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> sej ne vem kok lj poznas
<sterna> to je krog med fuzinami pa btcjem
<CrazyLemon> ta krog boš 4x prevozil?
<sterna> k pac skos desno zavijas, skos je kolesarska
<CrazyLemon> a ni mal to monotono? :)
<sterna> 4x? :)
<sterna> "ta krog" je 20x za 138km :)
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> sej se mi je zdelo neki ogromno za ljubljano
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> what about this http://gamebanana.com/tf2/maps/171180
<sterna> ce grem 24h je to okol 100x
<Seniorita> GAMEBANANA: koth_farland_v1 (Team Fortress 2 > Maps > Achievement)
<sterna> monotono, well
<sterna> je, ampak je celo noc osvetljeno, nikol ne preckas nobene prometne ceste in ves cas si na kokr tok spodobni kolesarski stezi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny looks cartoonish ampak ni vazno..sam da je neki novega :)
<sterna> the closest thing i have to a velodrom.
<CrazyLemon> sterna svaka cast..js ne bi zdrzal.. bi mi se ze zmesal v glavi ce bi mogu 100x en in isti krog odpeljat :)
<sterna> ja sej pomoje nam 100x
<sterna> bom vidu kko bo pr 80. krogu :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi prej izbral neki v smislu Lendava -> Piran -> Lendava :)
<sterna> ja js tut sam to rabs pol kombi pa avto
<CrazyLemon> sterna zakaj?
<sterna> ja ne mors sam sred noci se vozt po enih regionalkah
<sterna> nevarno je
<CrazyLemon> no ja..odvisno kako osvetlitev imaš na kolesu
<sterna> ja tok mocne luci k bi 24 ur svetila
<sterna> nimam.
<sterna> mam ene led brlivke k zdrzijo ene 100 ur ce mizikajo
<sterna> to je za po lj dost dobr
<sterna> ponoc iz velenja do rogaske slatine nebi su s takimi
<UbuntuSiWarrior> CraziestLemon vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo CraziestLemon, LorD_DDooM!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek join in fool!
<zdobersek> spat grem,
<zdobersek> .
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pfft
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1679-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1679-1/
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/734385_425221277551920_1382114124_n.jpg
<dz0ny> Host_EndGame: Buffer overflow in net message
<miha> http://globalvoicesonline.org/2012/12/28/egypt-the-people-demand-free-and-open-source-software/ hippies
<Seniorita> Egypt: The People Demand Free and Open Source Software · Global Voices
<lynxlynxlynx> nice
<sterna> to je edin prov da zahtevajo
<sterna> ce ni free software pol je imprisoned data.
<miha> predvsem pomeni, da so egipčani pocen, da pravjo da z 1 miljonom za opensource razvoj narediš več kot s 40 miljoni za licence za ŽE NAREJENO :)
<sterna> to vsekakor ni nujno napacna trditev.
<miha> mhm
<sterna> a ste vidl IMSI catcher za 30 evrov na ccc kongresu?
<sterna> nasa policija je pa zanj dala 240.000 evrov.
<sterna> it's probably got a visual basic gui.
<sterna> za ta dnar v egiptu za eno leto zaposlis 150 ljudi
<sterna> za miljon evrov
<sterna> aja dolarji so
<sterna> no, pol pa 120
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2(TF2@mvm_decoy), trenutno igrajo dz0ny, LorD_DDooM, CraziestLemon, zdobersek!
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-29
<zdobersek> hva zdj.
<sterna> 0
<dz0ny> sobota je se ne vstaja pred 11
<sterna> malo morgen
<Sky[x]> :)
<zdobersek> banane.
<dhbiker> avokado.
<zdobersek> ananas?
<sasa84> zdobersek, ?
<zdobersek> kava .... :/
<dhbiker> čaj
<sasa84> jp zdobersek
<sasa84> a ti skuhaš?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja ... ze grem.
<sasa84> tale zdobersek je pa tud zlata vreden...
<sasa84> jutro miha
<miha> jutro sasa84
 * zdobersek postreze sasa84
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> ni ga bolsega kot vonj jutranje navidezne kave :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, kavica je bla fenomenalna. hvala
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej...pst!
<miha> sasa84:
<sasa84> mihi?
<miha> :)
<sasa84> ^^
<miha> :$
<sasa84> :o
<miha> :-)  \
<sasa84> (-:
<sasa84>  /
<miha> hm
<sasa84> mh
<miha> boob
<CrazyLemon> tit!
<sasa84> Å¡ime :\
<dz0ny> ~=[,,_,,]:3
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... ali me imaš kaj rad?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čist nič !
<sasa84> bučman, reče se "kaj bi rada" :\
<CrazyLemon> aja..
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi rada
<sasa84> ti ne boš nikol punce dobil CrazyLemon :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> ti tudi ne!
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> kaj pa veš :))))
<CrazyLemon> no..razn nafise..
<CrazyLemon> ona je..
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<dz0ny> http://io9.com/5971328/the-most-futuristic-predictions-that-came-true-in-2012
<Seniorita> The Most Futuristic Predictions That Came True in 2012
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ima protezo..in je že cyborg
<dz0ny> cyborg is a being with both biological and artificial (i.e. electronic, mechanical, or robotic) parts. < one counts
<CrazyLemon> proteza ni mechanical/electronic/robotic
<CrazyLemon> ampak kos lesa lepo oblikovan ter pritrjen na nogo
<CrazyLemon> v primeru io9.com linka
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to pa ni res
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prav imas
<CrazyLemon> ni les
<CrazyLemon> je karbon
<dz0ny> maš tam cel link na študijo in zaklučijo z  "physiologically similar but mechanically dissimilar" to someone running with intact legs. He uses oxygen the same way natural-legged sprinters do, but he moves his body differently.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny imaš pa tudi
<CrazyLemon> In comparison, Össur's Flex-Foot Cheetah is a non-mechanized prosthetic running foot, which returns a portion of the energy stored during the loading phase of running.
<CrazyLemon> non-mechanized
<dz0ny> torej cyborg it is, samo namesto vseh drugih kosti funkcijo opravlja material in oblika
<dz0ny> pač low level cyborg
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> ko boš mel pa umetno mišičevje z cpu controlled impulse generator boš pa living cyborg :)
<dz0ny> u  so pa pozabili omenit da imajo živali zavest in da bo čas za spremebo zakonov > http://fcmconference.org/img/CambridgeDeclarationOnConsciousness.pdf
<dz0ny> aka some animals dream :)
<CrazyLemon> poceni prodam opozorilo "prepovedana montaza otroskega sedeza"
<CrazyLemon> 9.99€
<CrazyLemon> če pokličete v 30 min. priložim še 3 enaka opozorila
<CrazyLemon> uh.. lazem
<CrazyLemon> pise "prepovedana montaza otroskega sedza"
<miha> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/12/12/29/0752245/strong-foundations-freebsd-wikimedia-raise-buckets-of-development-money
<Seniorita> Strong Foundations: FreeBSD, Wikimedia Raise Buckets of Development Money - Slashdot
<uni4dfx> http://yuchan.org/src/yu/1356791246888.jpg
<miha> khm
<zdobersek> I understood between 0 and 0 points of that meme.
<zdobersek> ma ke si ja nor, kaj dela tinika!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tinika?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Tina Maze, ti odtujen primorc
<CrazyLemon> tinika..ffs
<CrazyLemon> in tinika je prismucala v cilj cca 25min nazaj!
<CrazyLemon> "tinika"*
<zdobersek> oprosti, sem bil zdejle na kolesu.
<zdobersek> nikol vec ne bom razglasal 25 minut starih novic
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/gallery/2012/dec/29/nasa-space-photography-in-pictures
<Seniorita> Nasa marks 50 years of space photography - in pictures | Science | The Observer
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39434/#p39434
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/zaradi-premajhne-pice-streljal-na-dostavljavca.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Zaradi premajhne pice streljal na dostavljavca
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39435/#p39435
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek "tinika" bo kmalu na slo2!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39436/#p39436
 * sasa84 uščipne CrazyLemon 
<zdobersek> meh.
<miha> meh.
<sasa84> hejhou zdobersek
<zdobersek> hej sasa84
<sasa84> ja mihi ...
<miha> hej sasa84
<sasa84> ^^
<zdobersek> heheheheh http://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/15mkqu/please_wedding_in_two_hours_for_some_reason_the/
<Seniorita> PLEASE: Wedding in two hours, for some reason the DJ bailed. I need suggestions for casual/fun/danceable wedding reception music. : Music
<zdobersek> tf2?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: LorD_DDooM: ^
<dz0ny> 30min...
<zdobersek> http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=2012
<Seniorita> LG Nexus 4 - Mobitel.si
<zdobersek> redna cena je vec kot podvojena od cene na google playju
<zdobersek> F F S
<sterna> to gres v zda kupt, tle nima smisla
<sterna> razn mogoce ksn amazon.de ko mal popusti povprasevanje
<sterna> sam nc ne kaze da bo ker galaxy nexusu k je star cena se kr raste
<sterna> zdej je ze 430
<sterna> pa je bil 290 septembra
<sterna> mislm za ta dnar dobis ze povratno letalsko no
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39437/#p39437
<sasa84> kul, jutr mam masažo :P
<sterna> digitalno masažo?
<zdobersek> samomasazo?
<zdobersek> WE     MUST     KNOW
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poglej mal cene v avstriji
<CrazyLemon> so nizje za N4
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa itak blizu meje !
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja.. če poznaš koga v US and A
<CrazyLemon> je to najbolša varianta
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce sem jst blizu meje z Avstrijo, potem ti zivis v Italiji
<zdobersek> mkay?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek close enough!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je 10km razlike ...torej imas 10km do avstrije
<CrazyLemon> kar narediš v 20ih minutah! s kolesom!
<zdobersek> Phah, se lahk potrudim pa pridem tja v ...
<zdobersek> 12 minut.
<zdobersek> ok, 13.
<zdobersek> I kid you not.
<zdobersek> ampak veter moramo precekirat prej :>
<CrazyLemon> dej ne bluzi :>
<zdobersek> ok, ti grem iskat fajle kake runde ...
<CrazyLemon> no dej..ker res dvomim v tvojo povprecno hitrost 46km/h
<zdobersek> mja, bom linku na fajl od ene runde
<CrazyLemon> brb..fud
<zdobersek> grupne voznje, pridemo skoz krog tud z 42kmh povprecjem, ce se najdemo kalibri
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. ampak kakšen krog.. 20km?50km? 100km? :)
<zdobersek> ~55
<CrazyLemon> kok visincev?
<zdobersek> 400
<CrazyLemon> meh.. če bi vsaj reku 500..bi reku car..
<CrazyLemon> tko pa.. meh
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ena nula manjka
<sasa84> zdobersek, antistres masaža
<sasa84> pa pst! povem sam teb!
<CrazyLemon> loooooooool
<CrazyLemon> kak stres pa ti maš????????'
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobila sem jo za darilo...torej drugi misljo, d sem pod stresom
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> premalo te poznajo :>
<sasa84> dj david, ne bit tečna :P
<zdobersek> http://www.trainingpeaks.com/av/RMJCTDDWWPTHVUFUPJT47DNS4A
<Seniorita> TrainingPeaks | Free Training Log, Training Plans and Food Diary
<zdobersek> tule sva bla od dobrne do celja dva sama, zadaj pa cela falanga
<zdobersek> naju niso dobil ..
<dz0ny> haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=dbrha4P65yk#t=59s
<Seniorita> Turn me On - Trailer - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meh
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti tud bicikliraš?
<zdobersek> http://www.trainingpeaks.com/av/NRBL2PXRBPHOK4KI72WTJPY5YA
<Seniorita> TrainingPeaks | Free Training Log, Training Plans and Food Diary
<zdobersek> tule sva se z istim ze v Velenju odpelala
<zdobersek> sasa84: mhm
<sasa84> zdobersek, a si bolši kt CrazyLemon ?
<zdobersek> sasa84: neeeeeeeeeeeeee
<CrazyLemon> edini pravi odgovor :>
<zdobersek> ... vem? :>
<CrazyLemon> brb
<sasa84> zdobersek, lej, vprašala sem te, če si boljši :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, kle ej možn sam en odgovor :S
<zdobersek> sasa84: vem.
<sterna> ne vem ce je mozn sam en odgovor
<sterna> a ni to od metrike odvisn
<sasa84> sterna, lej... zadeva je simpl :P
<sasa84> vsi so boljši kt CrazyLemon :I
<sterna> dvomim
<sasa84> poglej npr. LorD_DDooM ... ubuntu hlačke pa šibaj miško
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je pa že do sosede ves zapihan :P
<sterna> http://distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/5a4bc6cc51c311e2ae9922000a1f9b71_7.jpg
<sterna> evo mene
<sterna> dons zjutri
<zdobersek> fscking zima.
<sterna> taprav psiho
<sterna> kasna zima
<sterna> kje je pa sneg?
<sasa84> sterna, tole bom zdj mim usekala, sorči... sam pišuka, kera stegna!
<sterna> je pa pesek po cesti, ne vem komu se to zdi dobra ideja, da to pozim razmece
<sterna> ja, debel sm.
<sasa84> sterna, nism hotla rečt d si debel... taka močna so
<sterna> sicer ne v stegna, stegna sam morjo bit tok velika da loh v klanc potiskajo vamp
<sterna> tle se vid cak
<sterna> kako grem v klanc
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKiwyrmQVuo
<Seniorita> The Ljubljana Castle Climb - YouTube
<sasa84> sterna, ful je napet...k ne vem če boš unga spred šišnu :P
<sterna> a?
<sterna> un spred sm js
<sterna> v sds barvah :)
<sterna> z rumeno balanco
<sasa84> uuuu
<miha> sterna: bravo
<sterna> jebiga, free kolesarske majce pa ne zavrnem
<sterna> sej gor pise tojota pa klucavnicarstvo nevemkdoze
<sasa84> :)))
<sterna> ampak barve so pa take k so
<sasa84> sterna, jst mam tud sobo poštrihano v rumeno-modro, pa ne zarad sds :P
<sterna> nc, grem zdej ugotovit kok sm res usekan
<sterna> ja sej jsm nasprotnik sds v resnic
<sterna> ne maram takih k se s farsko bando pecajo
<sasa84> sterna, a z mano tud ne :(
<sasa84> sterna, a delaš na zemanti?
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> sasa84: a si politik?
<sasa84> sterna, ne, nism politik... Bogu hvala :P
<sasa84> moj sosed dela na zemanti
<sterna> kaj kdo dela v zasebni sferi je izkljucno njegova stvar in me niti najmanj ne moti
<sterna> ce pa predstavnik drzave hod k masi in tam sedi v prvi vrsti in razkazuje drzavne simbole
<sterna> pa me moti
<sterna> no, razn ce gre na priznco pa ksno krepko pove o tem kako je treba avtoriteto vedno izzivat
<sterna> sasa84: s kje pa si ti doma?
<sasa84> sterna, rakek
<sterna> o, a od roka
<sterna> rok je una socna stegna sliku dons
<sterna> k sm gor pejstnu
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/trebeljevo-u-turn.jpg je rok
<sterna> pa http://bou.si/pic/rok-po-besnci.jpg
<sasa84> sterna, jp
<sasa84> jaz ga nism vidla že fuul cajta :)
<sterna> ja sej ni tak da bi se s cerkvenim folkom druzu se mi zdi
<sterna> on je precej bl ideolosko neoporecn anarhist kot sm js
<sterna> k sm sam filozofsko gledano
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> CrazyLemon je pa že do sosede ves zapihan :P
<CrazyLemon> od*
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sterna> ja pol si pa res slab kolesar
<sterna> js lih zato ful kolesarm da fizicno zmorem tist kar gospa zahtevajo doma
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sterna> ceprov zadne cajte vec k dva kroga nkol ne gre, k se zmer ksn pamz zbudi
<sterna> no sej se par let da bojo loh sli s ksno babico na morje al pa kej
<sterna> pa bo spet zabava
<dz0ny> zdobersek tf2?
<dz0ny> and others
<CrazyLemon> http://www.itwire.com/business-it-news/open-source/58020-maintainer-of-two-gnu-software-projects-quits
<Seniorita> Maintainer of two GNU software projects quits
<sterna> js grem ugotovit ce sm cist usekan al ne
<sterna> bbl
<zdobersek> OLD!
<zdobersek> A se najfemo
<zdobersek> najdemo* stirhe za mvm?
<zdobersek> stirje*
<zdobersek> ffs android
<CrazyLemon> ffs zan
<CrazyLemon> ne android
<dz0ny> Kaj potem? Smo all nas ni
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si kle?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a-a
<CrazyLemon> odsoten
<sasa84> ej, kok je un video na youtube, k ena igralka al supermodel ponuja sex če plačajo nevem kok? :)
<sasa84> vem da si 1x dal link
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a misliš da poznam vse ženske ki ponujajo sex?
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUf9BzBHp2A
<Seniorita> Donations for Bar Refaeli Sex Tape: 'Funny or Die' Puts Israeli Model's 'Dream' on Kickstarter - YouTube
<sasa84> uu, najdla
<zdobersek> hva zdj
<CrazyLemon> hva hva
<sasa84> nč miške...šibam :)
<sasa84> ajde
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2012/12/29/hands-on-with-jollas-sailfish-os-video/
<Seniorita> Hands-on with Jolla's Sailfish OS (video)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sploh gledat ne morem ko ma take nohte
<dz0ny> dzzz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ane!¨
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<dz0ny> jaz se z JB 4.2 igram in je super, kaki jolla
<CrazyLemon> slišal sem tudi nekaj kritik 4.2
<dz0ny> do share? mene motijo tisti lockscreen widgeti
<CrazyLemon> glede baterije pa Å¡e neki
<dz0ny> tisto glede baterije je čisto od mobitela odvisno
<dz0ny> super je tudi mali photoshop pri kameri, quick settings
<CrazyLemon> a ti imaš uradni JB ali CM?
<dz0ny> cm 10.1
<CrazyLemon> a je že zuni al si ga sam zbuildal?
<dz0ny> čakam da se kdo spomni aosp kompajlat :)
<dz0ny> ne je že zuni dolgo
 * CrazyLemon ne sledi več CM sceni
<dz0ny> hm ja jaz vsake toliko pogledam na xda, pa pogledam malo kaj se dogaja
<CrazyLemon> ti maš S2 ane?
<dz0ny> nope htc one v pa galaxy ace
<dz0ny> ugani kateri bp laufa 10.1
<CrazyLemon> lol.. dvomim da ace s svojim 800mhz procem laufa BP :D
<dz0ny> mja včasih malo šteka
<dz0ny> drugače pa ok
<dz0ny> samo več kot 1 programa ne smeš imet odprtega
<CrazyLemon> ok..dokler se ne začnejo force closei :D
<dz0ny> hm danes sem dam 10.1 pa sem šel na sprehod, zraven sem poslušal muzko pa slikal
<dz0ny> ni bilo problema
<CrazyLemon> GPS dela?
<CrazyLemon> BT?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> vse
<dz0ny> ja bt ne vem
<CrazyLemon> kul pol :)
<dz0ny> dev pravi da ja
<dz0ny> edino senmanje
<dz0ny> snemanje
<dz0ny> za mat je Å¡e predober :)
<dz0ny> pa še kar ga mobitel prodaja za 120€
<dz0ny> ta mobitel bo kot nokia 3310
 * dz0ny gre doctor who gledat
<dz0ny> LN
<CrazyLemon> nl
<miha> http://bigthink.com/ideafeed/you-are-one-step-closer-to-eating-gmo-salmon
<Seniorita> You Are One Step Closer to Eating GMO Salmon | IdeaFeed | Big Think
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4wHJqqud3U
<Seniorita> REMOVE KEBAB 10 HOURS - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sick shit :D
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh7lp9umG2I
<Seniorita> HE-MAN HEYEAYEA SONG FOR 10 HOURS - YouTube
<uni4dfx> kako se reče maturant v angleščini
<uni4dfx> pač naziv k ga ma nekdo ko nardi maturo
<CrazyLemon> graduate?
<uni4dfx> high school graduate?
<CrazyLemon> i guess
<anny> ja
<anny> high school graduate
<CrazyLemon> anny a ti je že uspelo prečekirat vseh 10 ur? :)
<anny> hočeš, da samomor naredim?
<uni4dfx> fak no kr CV hočjo na tečaju jezika :D
<CrazyLemon> anny a nisi fenica he-mana? al si premlada da bi vedla kdo je he-man
<anny> basic rules of life
<CrazyLemon> pa flash? :D
<anny> nisem fenica, videla sem video v vrstici na desni
<anny> flash gordon?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx želijo se prepričat če znaš napisat CV v angleščini :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon obstaja verjetnost da maš prov
<CrazyLemon> anny jp.. je ker drug flash? :)
<anny> kdo je pa reku, da sm mlada?
<anny> ne, vem, jaz samo tega poznam
<anny> hude mačke so ble v tistemu filmu, to celo jaz priznam
 * CrazyLemon govoru o risanki
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw0zzXAXulg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Seniorita> Gay Guys Pick Up Girls: Get Her Number! - YouTube
<anny> CR ne vem, če bi to pri nas palilo...katera bi ti šamar opalila
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj pa veš! :D
<anny> sobota je...pejt ven pa probaj!
<anny> pa poročaj :P
<CrazyLemon> anny edine latex hlačke sem dal v pralni stroj :(
<anny> o fak...tangice si pa dal zadnji v spomin?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a si že diplomiru
<CrazyLemon> tangice so overrated
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx diploma je overrated
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> moj črnec
<anny> uni4dfx, auč
<uni4dfx> sup anny
<anny> žleht, no
<CrazyLemon> ane :/
<uni4dfx> ne js čakam crazyja da gre z mano v korejo
<uni4dfx> k je oblubu
<uni4dfx> sam more diplomirat najprej
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lol
<anny> CrazyLemon, nas boš povabil na žur ob diplomi
<CrazyLemon> fakr
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-30
<anny> gresta v S. Korejo?
<CrazyLemon> to sam sprašuješ ker si želiš it v korejo
<uni4dfx> js grem nasledn semester :D
<CrazyLemon> anny seveda..je Å¡e kera druga koreja?
<anny> Južna
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kje si to prebrala?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon anny ma prov
<uni4dfx> severnjaki južne ne priznavajo in jo štejejo kot del sebe
<anny> včasih je bila samo ena
<uni4dfx> to pa tko al tko
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> celih 13 let XD
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqV-c_npeJ4
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Seniorita> Pick Up Girls Using Tampons: Get Her Number! - YouTube
<anny> lol!
<anny> dobro, to so kokoši
<CrazyLemon> anny zakaj kokoši?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvBXQsPbQ5w
<Seniorita> Nerds Pick Up Girls: Get Her Number! - YouTube
<anny> mene ne bi tako hitro zmedel
<CrazyLemon> "I'm like windows 98 and you're like windows 2000"
<CrazyLemon> "you're an apple.. thats completly out of my league then"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> completely*
<CrazyLemon> nič..i'm off
<CrazyLemon> LN
<sterna> nism popolnoma usekan.
<sterna> zgolj temeljito
<anny> ahahaha!
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/34650641
<sterna> pr zadnm krogu ze nism cutu prstov
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Festive Failure near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> na nogah
<sterna> vse ostalo je blo presenetljivo ok
<sterna> vem pa zdej da rabm 16 ur pa da mi baterija komot zdrzi
<anny> sterna, si šel z električnim biciklom
<sterna> ne
<sterna> gps logger rabi baterijo
<sterna> na mobitelu zdrzi okol 8 ur, kar je premal za tak maraton
<anny> aja
<sterna> na nexusu 7 pa okol 24 ur
<sterna> sicer je velik
<sterna> sam itak ga mas na hrbtu v zepu
<sterna> in nc ne moti
<sterna> mi je pa v drugem krogu ze guma pocla tko da sm tut fliku ze dons
<sterna> 5 krogov sm su
<anny> po tej trasi?
<sterna> namenu sm se jih nardit 65, ampak ni pogojev
<sterna> ja
<sterna> sej sm jih su ze 20 tko, sam ne v takem mrazu
<sterna> pa ze takrat me je zebl v prste na nogah
<sterna> pretiravat pa ni pametn tko da sm rajs odnehu
<anny> dej fant, zunaj je -5!
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> no sej nism nag vozu no
<anny> zdaj pa zračunaj koliko je to na kolesu
<sterna> razn prstov na nogah res ni nobenga problema
<sterna> cak sej mam slikco
<sterna> http://distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/5a4bc6cc51c311e2ae9922000a1f9b71_7.jpg
<sterna> me je kolega sliku dons
<sterna> 4 sloji, cist zadost da se mas prov fino
<anny> dobro si se zadekal, pokril ušesa in ritko :)
<sterna> cez rit mam dve take
<sterna> se norca delajo z mene k zgleda k kikla skor
<sterna> pac tok dolg ma dol po hrbtu majca da pride cist pod rit
<sterna> tak s flisom podlozen
<sterna> prov nobl je ubistvu, ce pades zmer na mehko pades
<anny> ledvice ti bodo na stara leta hvaležne
<sterna> zgledam pa k rus
<sterna> res cist zadekan sm biu
<sterna> pr nogah je problem k ce mas predebele stumfe v cevlu pol je premal cirkulacije
<anny> a greš tudi na maraton
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> ne, ne maram skupinskih teh stvari
<anny> maraton franja
<sterna> sm ze su, sam ne ko je bil maraton
<sterna> dons sm 118km naredu
<sterna> jutr pa v pondelk morm 250 vsak dan ce hocm zakluct challenge
<sterna> en tedn je blo cajta za 500km nardit, js sm mel pa gripo, tko da mam sam 3 dni cajta
<sterna> vsaj ornk sm se spucu dons, je slo vse vn iz glave pa pluc
<sterna> kar sm meu alienov not
<sterna> evo zdej sm se mal shladil
<anny> o džizs*
<anny> 500 km?
<sterna> se grem oprat
<sterna> bbl
<sterna> ja
<anny> čao
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/challenges/2012-rapha-festive-500
<Seniorita> Rapha Festive 500
<sterna> sej ne vem ce vids
<anny> uf
<sterna> avstralci se majo fino
<sterna> k majo poletje
<sterna> en ma ze 1304 km
<sterna> 777 jih je ze koncal :)
<sterna>     14,958
<sterna>     Participants
<sterna>     2,691,927
<sterna>     Total Kilometers Ridden
<sterna> kr kul statsi :)
<anny> ma vi ste norci
<sterna> kr temeljiti ja
<uni4dfx> kaj je FRI
<uni4dfx> college al graduate school
<sterna> odvisn od programa
<sterna> oboje skratka
<uni4dfx> bolonc vsš?
<anny> college
<anny> grem spat LN
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1680-1: MoinMoin vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1680-1/
 * sasa84 ponudi zdobersek kavico  + čokoladko
 * zdobersek z veseljem sprejme
<sasa84> ^^
<zdobersek> hvala sasa84!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1680-1: MoinMoin vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1680-1/
<miha> !g testnik
<Seniorita> Testnik - Moj-apartma.si - zimmer in slowenien http://www.moj-apartma.si/de/apartma/Testnik
<dz0ny> http://stedolan.github.com/jq/
<Seniorita> jq
<dz0ny> CLI JSON processor ki dela kot sed
<dz0ny> http://blog.coldflake.com/posts/2012-12-30-Top-10-Unix-Command-Line-Utilities-2012.html
<Seniorita> Top 10 Unix Command Line Utilities 2012 | conflating
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> lol http://hugepic.io/d2012641f/5.00/78.216/-12.458 vsa evropa war samo slovenija je party
<Seniorita> Laconic History of the World on HUGEpic
<dz0ny> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/30/linux_in_2012/
<Seniorita> The year GNOMES, Ubuntu sufferers forked off to Mint Linux • The Register
<dz0ny> where is elementary
<sasa84> dz0ny, kdo poje to zdj na radio terminalu?
<sasa84> men noče pokazat komada... še zmer piše anna calvi, pa je bla že uro in pol nazaj al kdaj :\
<dz0ny> Givers - Ceiling of Plankton
<sasa84> tnx dz0ny
<sasa84> hud komad ;)
<CrazyLemon> the walkabouts - prayer for you je zdaj !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> ja, sj najbolš d si zloudaš .pls pa je
<CrazyLemon> pa je -  kaj ?
 * sasa84 prišepne CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> nč ne slišim
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato ker tlačiš jezik v moje uho
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol pa odpreš pls z geditom, kopiraš link in pastaš v ritmškatlo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 non comprende
<sasa84> verjamem...
<sasa84> Label Epitaph
<sasa84> Released 17.01.2011
<sasa84> Total time 0:54:36
<sasa84> Social Distortion - Hard Times And Nursery Rhymes
<sasa84> lol, tole mi ubuntu one priporoča za kupt :)
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, greš sajbrat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ej.. nimam časa za tvoje fetiše
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> za tf2 bi pa mel :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti ne boš nikol punce dobu :|
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nonstop to ponavljaš ... pa ne vem koga želiš zdaj prepričat.. sebe ali mene :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: he wants g4m3r g1rl
<sasa84> dz0ny, vidm... on bo mel za vorspiel tf2 :>
<dz0ny> če niste danes še nič "strojno prevajali" http://uzbl.org/
<Seniorita> Uzbl - web interface tools which adhere to the unix philosophy.
 * zdobersek prinese sasa84 skodelico & kos torte
<sasa84> zdobersek, aj lav ju!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no evo.. kandidat za sajbr
<sasa84> tnx
<CrazyLemon> zdaj lahk nehaš meni težit.. pa nadaljuješ pri žanu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> win win!
<CrazyLemon> at least for me :>
 * zdobersek prinese CrazyLemon skodelico (kave, seveda)
<zdobersek> NO CAKE FOR YOU
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon, spij vsaj eno zadevo za odrasle
<sasa84> uuu
 * CrazyLemon vrne skodelico ter predlaga žanu ter saši 2cups 1girl1boy
 * dz0ny iščem sliko kjer punca sedi v naročju on igra tf2 ona pa wow
<dz0ny> as seen on 9gag
<zdobersek> 9gag, the reddit recycling center
<dz0ny> no pa mi najdi na redditu
<dz0ny> as seen on reddit http://i.imgur.com/evXXJ.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny awesome!
<dz0ny> ah oni igra diablo on pa cs al neki
<dz0ny> ona*
<CrazyLemon> še brez težav sexata!
<CrazyLemon> true multitasking!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam... ti ful slabo špilaš tf2 pravjo... kakšn si pol šele pr sexu :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wouldnt you like to know :>
<sasa84> ne, k ne piješ kave :P
<sasa84> mislm... pa ...
<zdobersek> dz0ny: mas ti rpi v ohisju?
<dz0ny> mhm special ohišju
<sasa84> a veš, če si predstavlam LorD_DDooM v ubuntu hlačkah <3 ...
<dz0ny> why?
<zdobersek> iscem inspirace za DIY
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js imam hudo idejo!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do share!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jantar + rpi = badass!
<CrazyLemon> ampak boš mogu počakat neki let :p
<zdobersek> kje si zdej jantar najdu ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje le! v glavi !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> ... eh.
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..cist hudo bi bilo
<zdobersek> bo treba doma zgradit en rack
<zdobersek> bratu bom par legokock zasegu.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://imgur.com/a/NzbCF
<Seniorita> RPI in old radio - Imgur
<dz0ny> tisto desno bo pa 2x40w ojačevalc
<zdobersek> ne, nc hipsterskega
<zdobersek> tole je kul: http://main.makeuseoflimited.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/pifighter.jpg
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj nisi dal Å¡e tisto Å¡katlico not ?
<dz0ny> ker priključim gor usb hdd
<dz0ny> haha https://github.com/ircmaxell/PHPPHP
<Seniorita> ircmaxell/PHPPHP · GitHub
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti maš lepo ohišje za rezberi-paj ... hello kitty <3
<zdobersek> hello pity*
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> too harsh, ane :/
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: kaj počneš :)
<zdobersek> php php.php ../test.php
<zdobersek> yeah.
<Sky[x]> ej nic
<Sky[x]> nv kaj bi delal …
<sasa84> Sky[x], jst vem kaj bi ti delal ^^
<sasa84> men bi čaj kuhal a ne :>
<Sky[x]> jp :)
<sasa84> priden miši
<Sky[x]> :P
<zdobersek> aha, tak je to, en ma cez kavo, tadrug pa caj
<zdobersek> mhm mhm, ze vidim ...
<sasa84> zdobersek, lej... Sky[x] me ej povabu na čaj k seb domov
<sasa84> jaz sem drugač bl kofetarca a veš
<sasa84> tko da... zdobersek, ti si moj kofi-badi <3
<Sky[x]> :)
 * zdobersek is not convinced
<sasa84> Sky[x], povej mu!
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti si moja perla, k piješ kofe a veš... tile čajčkarji so bl tko :P
<sasa84> Sky[x] ej pač hotu s čajem mal tko izpast a veš... večer, čaj ipd...
<sasa84> :P
<Sky[x]> ob mrzli lublanci sede caj/kuhancek :)
<sasa84> lej Sky[x] ...ti si k seb povabu na čaj.,..pust lublanco :P
<zdobersek> grem se jst mal zventilirat
<zdobersek> BBL!
<sasa84> jaz se grem pa masirat
<sasa84> pridni bodte
 * sasa84 pomaha ko jovanka
<sasa84> http://i.imgur.com/thDWB.jpg
<matija> 	17:52	Jesenice	19:01	2h 37min	Cene	Poglej
<matija> LP 4219		Jesenice	19:03	Kanal	20:29	17:52	Jesenice	19:01	2h 37min	Cene	Poglej
<matija> eh
<matija> touchpad
<ennov> A kdo ve kje vključim tipke za zvok,pošto in računalo (multimedijske) so kar nehale delat, če se prijavim kot gost pa delajo.?
<ennov> Ubuntu 12.10
<dz0ny> ennov: sistemske nastavitve > tipkovnica > tipkovne bližnjice
<ennov> sem pogledal pa je tam vse v redu (sam ne dela)
<dz0ny> klikni na tisto kar želiš pa ponovno nastavi
<dz0ny> recimo kalkulator pa pritisni tipko za kalkulator
<ennov> Tud to sem že poskusil. zato pa sprašujem, ker se tukaj moje znanje neha
<dz0ny> ennov: v terminalu poženi xev | grep keys:
<dz0ny> in primerjaj kaj ti v guest izpiše in v tvojem računu
<dz0ny> imaš mogoče apple tipkovnico
<dz0ny> ?
<sterna> men se je pa prejle zgodil da je un supermicro java remote console thingy mel cist en x layout tipkovnce
<sterna> ne glede na to kaj sm pr seb spreminju layoute
<sterna> je blo kr isto
<dz0ny> sterna: tud jaz mislim da je spremenil layout nekje, samo raziskujem ali teza drži :)
<dz0ny> samo tiste tipke imajo spefične idje ,tako da se nebi smele spreminjat sploh
<dz0ny> ne vem pa kam so v 12.10 vtaknili programe ob zagonu (okno za nastavljanje), pri meni ga ni
<ennov>   state 0x10, keycode 148 (keysym 0x1008ff1d, XF86Calculator), same_screen YES, v terminalu mi za vsako tipko izpiše se pravi, da jo zazna sam ne uboga!
<uni4dfx> ma kdo kake izkušnje s štetjem unikatnih obiskovalcev na spletnih straneh?
<dz0ny> ennov:  če tiščiš super(cmd/windows) tipko (5s) se ti prikaže pomoč za unity ali ne?
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: po marcu ne boš smel več štet preko cookijev
<uni4dfx> dz0ny lol kdo bo pa vedu
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: drugače pa študente najamemo pa štejejo :)
<dz0ny> mislim lahko boš štel samo opozorit jih boš moral
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: kako pa sedaj ti šteješ?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny samo prek ipjev
<dz0ny> GA ftw
<uni4dfx> dz0ny sam to ne dela dobr ker je preveč dinamik
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: o.O kaj pa maš sigle page app
<uni4dfx> dz0ny? yuchan.org
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: poglej https://github.com/jeremyFreeAgent/Bitter
<Seniorita> jeremyFreeAgent/Bitter · GitHub
<dz0ny> php ne ?
<dz0ny> jaz delam nekaj podobnega za radio
<uni4dfx> php yu
<uni4dfx> yup
<dz0ny> uporabljam pa random cached id preko gif slike :) potem pa gledam kaj klient vpraša get ali revalidate
<dz0ny> if you get me ?
<dz0ny> potem gre pa vse skupaj v redis
<uni4dfx> clever
<uni4dfx> si se sam spomnu?
<dz0ny> idejo sem pobral od oglaševalcev
<dz0ny> samo oni uporabljajo Å¡e par tehnik
<uni4dfx> kje bi se dal kej več o tem prebrat
<dz0ny> ne vem kej sem načšel članek
<uni4dfx> js mam pa tkole
<uni4dfx> Å¡tel bi v bistvu objave, niti ne obiskovalce
<dz0ny> dej poglej na hn za ads tracking or smth
<dz0ny> jaz bi kar v redis zbasal in potem
<dz0ny> obdelal
<dz0ny> aja lahko se greš s piškotki pa ip pa je mir do marca :)
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> sej lih to
<uni4dfx> ampak piškote lahko nekdo spremeni
<uni4dfx> kako pol to Å¡tet
<uni4dfx> da bo ugotovu da je Å¡e zmer isti k je na istem ipju
<miha> daš da inštalirajo youtube.exe
<dz0ny> localstorage, cache metoda, href(kakšen barve je unikaten link) so že blokiral
<uni4dfx> miha lel
<dz0ny> miha: +1 :)
<dz0ny> ali pa severinalive.exe
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e to
<uni4dfx> nekdo bo postu na laptopu
<uni4dfx> pol pa še iz telefona na isti mreži
<miha> kaj se trudite tolk. google analytics...
<uni4dfx> miha ne hvala
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: obstaja Å¡e una open source tracking varjanta
<uni4dfx> miha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrontojPWEE
<Seniorita> The Google Toilet: SuperNews! - YouTube
<dz0ny> uni4dfx:  piwik
<uni4dfx> dz0ny poznam sam to je too heavy
<dz0ny> vse kar je na rdbms je heavy
<dz0ny> redis sper priporočam
<dz0ny> sem neakj časa delal z mongodb pa sem mel 8gb index velik :)
<dz0ny> pač ni to za analitiki
<dz0ny> analitiko
<keko> Oj. Eto zaj vidim da vas je nekaj gor, nekdo mi bo ziher lahko pomagal (če bo znal) :)
<keko> No da najprej pojasnim kak in kaj pa potem če bo vedel kdo kaj naj naredim:
<miha> uni4dfx: spominja na http://www.markfiore.com/spies_who_love_you_0
<Seniorita> The Spies Who Love You! | Mark Fiore's Animated Cartoon Site
<dz0ny> http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/announce.html
<Seniorita> FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE Announcement
<uni4dfx> miha yup žalostno k je vse res
<keko> Včeraj sem dal gor na PC xubuntu 12.10 x64 in ga je celo installiralo do konca. Potem ko se je reštartalo je nastala težava (pridem do login okna, vnesem geslo in me vrže ven). Nekaj takega mi napiše: (Initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system.  Potem sem probal že Arch linux, in Mint 13-ko x64 ampak ni šlo. Ko sem pognal integrity test je blo vse OK.
<keko> Zaj sem probal pognat Ubuntu 12.10 x64 brez installacije in negre. Nek kernel panic...
<keko> eto Å¡e slika: http://shrani.si/f/3v/rA/Kit3mZ6/1.jpg
<keko> drugače PC: AMD Athlon 64 3500+, 3gb ram, grafika: geforce 610gt.
<uni4dfx> a 12.04 ti je delu?
<uni4dfx> poskus 32bitno verzijo, men tud 64 na laptopu ne rata pognat pa če se ubijem
<keko> ne nisem mel gor prej linuxa, zaj bi dal gor in negre nobena verzija... sem probal x64 x86 <- xubuntu.
<keko> xubuntu sem probal 32 in 64 pa ni Å¡lo.
<keko> nekje sem zasledil da zna bit nvidia kaj kriva, samo sem dal pri installaciji kao da updejta drajvere...
<keko> Samo zakaj npr.niti Mint al pa Arch negre? zalaufa že, ampak ne gre ga sploh installirat.
<uni4dfx> a lahko probaš s kako drugo grafo
<uni4dfx> js sm mel tud že cel kup težav z nvidio
<keko> Ja bi mogo še met nekje staro ati x1600... samo se da potem ko je inštallirano vse skupaj menjat grafično in drajvere gor da bo delalo?
<uni4dfx> ja če ti zarad grafe ne dela pol bo lih tko problem
<uni4dfx> ampak boš vsaj vedu zakaj ne dela
<keko> kero verzijo pa naj sprobam... ubuntu 32 al 64 bitno?
<uni4dfx> z 32 je Å¡e vedno manj problemov
<uni4dfx> pa performanse niso nč kej opazno drugačne
<uni4dfx> žal morm pa js zdele šibat :P
<keko> aja, drugače bi naj bla ta grafično ki jo imam nvidia 610 podprta...
<keko> #v glavnem so problematični ti open source nvidiini driverji. Z nvidiinimi driveji, še posebno z novimi iz ubuntu-x-swat ppa-ja bi zagotovo delovalo. <- to sem nekje zasledil, tak da bi moglo delat ;)
<dz0ny> keko: si kaj navijal cpu, ram
<keko> Ja, samo sem vseeno probal z biosom (default) .... da ni nič navito.
<keko> rama mam 3gb tak da tega nisem, cpu sem pa malo, pa sem vseeno dal zaj nazaj...
<dz0ny> keko: probi še z drugačnimi boot opcijami
<dz0ny> ko se prikaže boot meni pritisni f6 http://screencloud.net/v/gBdv
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 19:26:56
<keko> hm..in kaj naj probam nastavit? bom Å¡e to probal z nvidio...
<dz0ny> križec daj pre acpi=off
<dz0ny> nomodeset
<dz0ny> izmenično
<dz0ny> oboje etc
<dz0ny> z enter zbereš z esc pa zabreš meni
<dz0ny> zapreš*
<keko> eto grem probat... hvala bogu mam tabličnega pri roki, pa da vidim kak in kaj bom tam napiso če dela al ne :D
<keko> brb
<keko1> krizec pred acpi in monodeset...
<keko1> nebo slo,... timeout: killing /sbin/modprobe ...
<keko1> krizec samo pred acpi... isto kot prej..
<dz0ny> dodaj samo pred noapic
<keko1> zaj sm dal samo monodeset pa se nekaj premika, samo je videt ful slaba grafika
<dz0ny> keko1: več kaj te fore pomenijo je na https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<Seniorita> BootOptions - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<dz0ny> keko1: če je med botom ne rabiš skrbet, ko se namizje zažene je pa druga stvar
<keko1> da vidim kaj b zdaj, kazalec od miske je in blackscreen, pa miska je zmrznila... pc tud ne dela nic
<dhbiker> zakaj bi na nvidiji nomodeset moral devat ? nikoli nisem rabil tega
<keko1> se noapic probam
<dz0ny> dhbiker: ker so biosi grafičnih broken
<dhbiker> runs fine here
<dz0ny> nekaterih
<dz0ny> ponavadi je bil to problem pri takih kjer so proizvajalci grafičnih kakšne sboej fore se šli
<keko1> za 1x se lepo premika...
<keko1> zaj se je usatvlo tam ko sem nekje gor dal slikco.
<dhbiker> ni ubuntu mel problemov z nvidia driverji ?
<dhbiker> unity to be exact
<keko1> kernel panic - not syncing
 * miha bi nesel to na servis.
<keko1> kaj je mozno da zaradi zvocne kartice kaj jebe? vidim na vrhu: Starting restore  sound card mixer state
<dhbiker> keko1: si probal v kaki drugi konguraciji to grafo sprobat z linuxi ?
<dhbiker> in ne to je čist vse ok
<CrazyLemon> keko1 a maš ker drug sistem na tem PCju?
<keko1> samo pise na koncu zvocne FAIL. zaj sm jo ven dal pa da vidim.
<dhbiker> to kaj za zvočno piše se samo izvaja alsactl store in alsactl restore... in nebi smelo vplivat na sitem nič
<keko1> Zaj mam win7 gor. sem pa probal arch in mint in xubuntu
<CrazyLemon> a win7 dela normalno?
<dz0ny> keko1: ne tebi je prej težilo ker CPU cheksum ni bil enak tistemu ob zagonu, to testira ali je sistem še kul. To imaš problem z CPU in RAM
<keko1> ja win7 dela normalno.....
<miha> keko1: dj probi memtest86 iz linux cdja
<keko1> ne se jebat... sem dal zvocnoo ven in sem priso noter kao ubuntu brez installa... prej pa ni slo
 * miha bi vseeno nesel to na servis. >>>:->
<keko1> miha, ji dnara za servis :-)
<miha> keko1: ni več pod garancijo?
<dz0ny> huh a niso mele takrat matične že integrirano zvočno o.O
<keko1> kista ma 7 let in se kaj poleg:-)
<dhbiker> keko1: od kod si ?
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/430807_4685970819934_1305618999_n.jpg
<keko1> dzony so so, ampak mam se eno. integrirano pa na off
<keko1> dhbiker kp
<dhbiker> uh predaleč za mojo rit :D
<keko1> v glavnem ... sem priso v ubuntuja live cd.
<CrazyLemon> miha true that :)
<sterna> to more bit pa res copata, da puca zato da je nagrajen s kopulacijo
<CrazyLemon> sterna sej ne puca za ženo ;)
<sterna> what difference does that make
<sterna> pucas zato k je treba spucat
<sterna> obvious reward je da je pol spucan
<keko1> zaj pa se eno bistveno vpr. kaj da poknem gor, xubuntu al ubuntu al mint 13cinnamon
<miha> keko1: kolk rama maš?
<keko1> 3gb
<dhbiker> keko1: cinnamon še ni glih dozorel tak da nebi glih priporočal
<miha> ubuntu + gnome :)
<keko1> kaj pa ker drugi mint... no z besedo na plan... kupi kdo zvocno: creative x-fi extreme music?  :-)
<dhbiker> keko1: ne hvala mam USB DAC :P
<keko1> mi negre v potev da bi res zvocna kaj takega nardila... zjebala cel pc...
<keko1> konec koncev tud za win8 ni drajvera za to zvocno..
<dhbiker> sej za windows 7 driverji večinoma delajo na 8
<keko1> ja vecina, samo ta zvocna pa ne :-)
<dhbiker> lep način da te prisilijo da kupiš novo
 * CrazyLemon nestrpno pričakuje ali bo naslednji ki joina Keko2_ ali Keko__
<Keko> :) No te pa grem zaj probat ubuntu 12.10 32bitne. Upam da res bla zvočna kriva.
<Keko> Hehe ;) Ne ne, sem s tabličnim gor da vidim če še kdo kaj napisal, kr tega sem mogo zapret :p CrazyLemon ... ni ga junaka.:
<CrazyLemon> js nekak dvomim da bi kernel sporočal težavo s CPUjem zaradi zvočne.. but thats just me
<dz0ny> lol There were a few things I wish they had required I learn in collage: accounting and psychology, foremost, so I wouldn't have been so scared of taxes and sex.
<dz0ny> http://threads2.scripting.com/2012/december/siliconValleyIsWrongAboutCollege
<Seniorita> Thread: Silicon Valley is wrong about college
<Keko> Ja, kot zgleda je blo to krivo. Sem mel zvočno noter, sem probal prit v "try ..." in ni šlo. Potem sem pa dal ven zvočno in restart in je šlo.
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM &6 CrazyLemon && zdobersek tf2?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i'm always ready to rumble
<sterna> dz0ny: dobr no, ta article mal prevec resno jemle to da ne rabs faksa
<Keko> eto grem za prav probat.
<CrazyLemon> sterna ali res preveč resno jemle? vedno ko se govori o teh uspehih vedno in res vedno poudarijo da nista končala faksa pa jima je uspelo
<sterna> to je silly marketing talk
<sterna> sej je na HN thread o tem
<sterna> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4986494
<Seniorita> Silicon Valley is wrong about college | Hacker News
<sterna> mislm js se ze skos gibljem v startup communityju in ceprov js nimam nobenga faksa vecina misl da ga mam
<sterna> in js mislm da je dobr met faks narjen, ceprov ne zarad istih razlogov kot vecina
<sterna> vecina teh k studirajo
<sterna> uni k so ze koncal ponavad razumejo to
<Keko1_> sluzbe pa vseeno nimajo. dan danes je tezko, samo tud sluzbe kot obicni delavec nebo hoto noben, kr mu bo izpod cast...
<sterna> huh?
<sterna> kdo nima sluzbe? :)
<Keko1_> ja nevem, dosti takih ki imajo faks je nimajo
<Keko1_> jaz jo imam :-)
<sterna> ja ampak faks nima zveze s tem
<sterna> sluzbo mas ce znas delat karkoli za kar je nekdo prpravlen placat
<dz0ny> dela je ogromno, vprašanej ali si prirpavljen delat
<Keko1_> ja na faks grejo kr mislijo da bo nevem kaj in da vlecejo studentsko zivljenj :-)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: cakam se ostale
<dz0ny> razen ce gre 1vs1
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 1vs1 je boring
<Keko1_> nekam dugo pise ta preparing to install....
<Keko1_> koncnno...
<dz0ny> :) ce te fentam preden se zavedas
<miha> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/12/30/1824245/fsf-does-want-secure-boot-they-just-want-it-under-user-control
<Seniorita> FSF Does Want Secure Boot; They Just Want It Under User Control - Slashdot
<Keko1_> kaj te igrate to?
<CrazyLemon> Keko1_ TF2
<Keko1_> tf2.. nikol slisal:-)  da pogooglam
<CrazyLemon> Team Fortress 2
<CrazyLemon> !forum Fortress 2
<Seniorita> Team Fortress 2 @ Steam za Linux (Stran 1) - Igre - Ubuntu.si forum https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5686/
<dz0ny> glede cukrberga je bil baje tako druženja nevešč, da ga je punca (kasneje žena) učila manir.
<Keko1_> ta tf2 zgleda hecno-zanimiva
<CrazyLemon> tale milka z napolitanko je zakon
<dz0ny> ping zdobersek && LorD_DDooM
<dz0ny> ... no response ping timeout
<Keko1_> eto ubuntu dela... aja se da kak odstranit to obvestilo-napako: unable to mount flopy disk
<dz0ny> Keko1_: v biosu izklopi disketo
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Keko1_> hehd, niti nisem pomislil na to.
<Keko1_> aja kaj pa to... dela ful pocasi.
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012123005868313
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: FOTO: Neverjetno seksistični oglasi šestdesetih let
<Keko1_> se da kak hitrost pcja pospesit, dela bol pocasi kot pa kakk win8
<CrazyLemon> Keko1_ se da.. kupiš nov procesor :p
<Keko1_> ne ne, zaj dela ful pocasneje, kot dinozaver
<CrazyLemon> Keko1_ probaj ubuntu 2d
<CrazyLemon> MOGOČE bo malo bolše
<Keko1_> samo da nardi update do konca... kje najdem ta 2d
<CrazyLemon> odlogiraš se vn ter klikneš na ubuntu krog pri uporabniškem imenu
<CrazyLemon> in izbereš Ubuntu 2D
<Keko1_> hvala, bom probal
<Keko1_> mogoce td graficno treba updejtat. bom malo raziskal
<CrazyLemon> jah če je 7 let stara.. :)
<CrazyLemon> a je sploh Å¡e podprta
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Keko1_> ne grafika je nova- dokaj... par mescov je podprta :-)
<CrazyLemon> Keko1_ no.. potem prečekiraj kateri driver uporabljaš.. mogoče je to razlog počasnem delovanju
<Keko1_> samo da nardi ta updejt zaj... je nekje na polovici.
<CrazyLemon> kaj si dal gor 12.10 ali .04 ?
<Keko1_> 12.10
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LorD_DDooM ffs a gremo al ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ffs cakamo te
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> ffs no
<Keko1_> tega 2d ni nikjer
<zdobersek> for fuck's sake
<zdobersek> for fucks six!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek riiiiiiiiight
<CrazyLemon> ti čakaš mene
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko pa te dz0ny že nekaj ur pinga
<CrazyLemon> pa ga kr ignoriraš
<CrazyLemon> prasica Å¡tajerska!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> I'm actually on the left, but k.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: JOIN THE SERVER
<zdobersek> da lahko potem jst direktno joinam!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek IM THERE
<zdobersek> brotha help a brotha out, NO
<Keko1_> jebo a drajver..
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/prostitutke-najprej-do-avtomata-sele-nato-do-strank/299151
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Seniorita> Prostitutke najprej do avtomata, Å¡ele nato do strank :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> tko kot parking :D
<Keko1_> se da kak nardit da nebom rabo vsakic za login vnasat gesla? in bilo kaj drugega ko delam. Aja drajver poosodobljen, dela malo hitreje, samo ko pogledam pa drajvera kao ni
<CrazyLemon> Keko1_ ja.. v sistemskih nastavitvah
<anny> kaj imate s prostitutkami?
<CrazyLemon> Keko1_ pojdi pod uporabnika in naštimaj samodejno prijavo
<CrazyLemon> anny dosti tega!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa grem..roboti me cakajo
<anny> pa diploma!
<CrazyLemon> touché
<dhbiker> :>
<Keko> ;D
<anny> kar pejt pa uspešno delo
<sterna> to je najboljsi downer
<sterna> en kolega je enkrat se prov nasmejano razkomotu na fotelj pr fotru in ga fotr mau gleda in pol prbode
<sterna> "kko pa kej faks no da naus tok nasmejan"
<sterna> prov vidl se je facemorph iz :D v :(
<anny> auč
<Keko> mi ne spusti tam odkljukat oz. označit automatic logina.
<anny> saj če ker kaj rabi, lahko damo pomoč...ali pa vsaj moralno podporo
<CrazyLemon> sterna sej taka je tudi ančka..žleht do amena
<anny> niiiiii :(
<Keko> rešeno :
<anny> a veš kako pravijo stari: želimo ti samo dobro!
<sterna> ja js ze sparam za stanford za tamala dva
<sterna> najbols bo k bo ziva rekla da hoce vozt avtobus ziga pa da bo kuhar
<sterna> in bom loh dva ferarija kupu za ta dnar.
<anny> rugelj je ugotovil, da se faliranost razpase tudi na druga življenjska področja
<anny> saj ne gre za tisti kos papirja, ampak da je ena stvar zaključena
<sterna> nah, pr nas to ne velja
<sterna> folk se pr nas na faks vpise zato da lahko dela
<anny> to je res
<anny> konča tam %
<anny> 50%
<sterna> js sm sicer resno mislu s faksom
<sterna> sam jebiga, sm kr takoj redno sluzbo dobu
<anny> koliko pa Å¡e manjka?
<sterna> vse.
<sterna> 3 mesce po zacetku sm dobu ponudbo k je presegala prihodke starsev
<sterna> in nism mel niti najmanjse zelje ostat breme druzini
<anny> pametno
<anny> bolje drži ga kot lovi ga
<sterna> en kolokvij sm odpisal z nekaksnim podpovprecnim rezultatom
<sterna> ja sej fun je da vsi k so me zaposloval so misll da mam faks
<sterna> tko da noben ni niti vprasu
<sterna> "a nimas ti fri narjen" je blo po par letih
<sterna> "ne, meteorolog bom ko bom velik"
<anny> :)
<CrazyLemon> Keko pusti pusti..samo moraš prej odklenit
<Keko> Ja sem zrihtal to. Sem Å¡e celotne nastavitve pogledal... glede na to da sem first time user na linuxu ;) hehe
<Keko> za zaj mi gre dobro ;)
<Keko> keri video player je dober ? vlc, Å¡e obstaja kaj druga pa da je dobro? in muziko? ala winamp...
<Sky[x]> vlc spila vse tud musko :P
<Keko> kaj pa ko sm si spremenil geslo in ga zaj ne prime za potegnit dol aplikacijo? WTF?
<CrazyLemon> Keko smplayer ter rhythmbox (ze vgrajen)
<CrazyLemon> al pa umplayer
<CrazyLemon> (tega sam uporabljam)
<dhbiker> umplayer je kul gui ja :>
<Keko> kaj pa ko sm si spremenil geslo in ga zaj ne prime za potegnit dol aplikacijo? WTF?
<CrazyLemon> Keko prek live cdja ga lahk spremeniš :)
<dhbiker> verjetno ga za root sprašuje
<dhbiker> on pa je od userja spremenil :P
<Keko> ja nevem kaj hoče prasec od mene :DDD
<CrazyLemon> Keko kaj počneš povej :)
<Keko> vlc bi rad dol potegno in hoče geslo.
<CrazyLemon> Keko vpiši svoje geslo
<Keko> sem in ne prime
<CrazyLemon> Keko nisi
<CrazyLemon> preglej caps lock
<CrazyLemon> pa če prav vpišeš geslo
<Keko> je izklopljen
<CrazyLemon> keko preveri dvakrat :D
<CrazyLemon> geslo mislim
<Keko> JA SEM
<Keko> sem probal Å¡e z CAPS.
<CrazyLemon> Keko da nimaš kakega ščćžđ ja v geslu?
<Keko> ne brez teh simbolov. Se da kje kak resetirat?
<Keko> bom za foro restartal pc... mogoče bo kaj ratalo.
<CrazyLemon> Keko ni to windows :9
<keko1> i know
<dhbiker> Keko: idi v terminal pa napiši "passwd"
<keko1>  sm dal restart
<dhbiker> trmast pubec...
<dhbiker> :P
<keko1> login gesla ni vec, mislim me takoj prijavi
<keko1> enter new unix pass...
<Keko_> Se da kak skinit to geslo, da nebom rabil vnašat vsakič ko potegnem kako aplikacijo itd..?
<Keko_> aja hvala dhbiker
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ .. ni to windows :D
<dhbiker> hahaha xD
<Keko_> torej se ne da?
<dhbiker> pa np Keko_
<sterna> valda da se da
<sterna> sam pac to je tko k da si na hrbet napises RAPE ME pa gres u ksno greasy pristanisce
<Keko_> hmm sterna to pomeni? nič dobrega?
<sterna> ja da noces tega
<Keko_>  ok
<dhbiker> Keko_: to je samo varovalka neke vrste... se boš moral navadit
<sterna> pa sej ne instaliras vsako minuto novga programa?
<Keko_> ja sej dokler nebom mel Å¡e par aplikacij bo tako :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker dej pejt tf2
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: po novem letu xD
<dhbiker> Å¡e zaj nisem onega spacal xD
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker jebeš novo leto..zdaj potrebujemo enega
<dhbiker> mate sterna :D
<sterna> ja js nimam cajta ma ziva vneto uho
<sterna> ji morm pogreto olje not vlivat
<dhbiker> auč :/
<CrazyLemon> sterna ena rastlina je za take stvari
<sterna> ni sile v resnici, sam pac neuporabn bi bil kot igralc
<sterna> slez ja
<sterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> tako ja
<sterna> slez je za neki druzga tut
<sterna> se neki je
<Keko_> baje da tud kapljice za nos pomagajo... vsaj naj bi (rekel urolog)
<sterna> k tut mam sam mi je iz glave uslo
<sterna> trneki
<sterna> natresk?
<sterna> netresk
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ loooool
<CrazyLemon> urolog predlagal kapljice za nos za vneto uho
<sterna> sounds legit
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ane :))
<dhbiker> sterna: mi eni rastlini pravimo vuhjak... nevem kako se reče v slovenščini
<Keko_> CrazyLemon: resno... za uho, me je nekaj jebalo in je reko da naj tak probam.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dhbiker> meh grem jaz delat dalje
<anny> tudi jaz se strinjam - stisni list netreska in vlij v uho
<dhbiker> drugače me bodo ubili
<dhbiker> peace out o/
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa za vneto uho pa predlagam antibiotik :D
<anny> peace
<CrazyLemon> ah ne
<CrazyLemon> js nism mislu na slez
<CrazyLemon> ta netresk je tist kar sm js mislu
<CrazyLemon> sam men se  zdi da mi temu drugace recemo
<anny> vuhnjak?
<sterna> slezov caj pijeta k sta tut smrkova
<sterna> pac gripo smo mel no pa smo cist zamaseni vsi
<sterna> nc strasnga ni
<anny> kako pripravljaš čaj?
<sterna> babica ga kuha
<sterna> nism se se izobrazil
<anny> ne smeš pripraviti poparka, samo pogretek sicer se zdravilne učinkovine uničijo
<sterna> verjetno ja
<sterna> itak js sploh ne vem kako zgleda slez
<anny> čez noč namočiš korenine in zjuraj pogreješ
<sterna> js mam meliso pa zajbl
<sterna> pa cedevito :)
<anny> vse kul
<sterna> enkrat morm posnet kok cedevita eksplodira k jo z vroco vodo zalijes
<keko1> sterna eksplodira?
<sterna> ja mal hitrej se raztopi no
<sterna> with extra bubbles
<keko1> isto da v vrelo vodo sladkor :-)
<CrazyLemon> anny ne..niti vuhnjak ni
<keko1> a se da nardit pogled na mape, kot en seznam?
<CrazyLemon> keko1 se
<CrazyLemon> v meniju Pogled se mi zdi
<anny> divji bob, glušec, homulica, možek, možic, nadstorek, nastran, natrsk, natresek, natrst, perinovo cvetje, strešnik, trdovnik, trsk, uheljnik, uhovnik, ušesnik, žvanikel
<anny> huh...so si pa dali duška!
<sterna> a to je vse ista stvar
<anny> ja
<sterna> sam se kokakola manjka
<CrazyLemon> anny nič od tega! :D
<anny> ne me...
<anny> pri nas pravimo žvenikelj
<CrazyLemon> tudi tega ni na seznamu :D
<Keko_> torej kdo mi bo povedal kje dobit to hecno-zanimivo igrco tf2 in kako jo installirat? :D
<CrazyLemon> !forum steam gonilnike
<Seniorita> Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike (Stran 1) - Novice ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5704/
<CrazyLemon> Keko_
<Keko_> Čuj ti si iz obale? :) CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ toti primorc sen ja
<Keko_> Haha... Toti primorc si? alora sma že dva :D
<Keko_> in če imaš nvidio? :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ so navodila
<CrazyLemon> preberi post :)
<Keko_> Ja vidim, sem začel brat in vidim takoj na začetku ATI... vidim nižje nvidia...
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ samo prej prečekiraj če je najnovejši gonilnik podpira kartico
<Keko_> Sej mislim da sem dal prej gor najnovejši gonilni...
<Keko_> bom Å¡e pa preveril.
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ ne..experimental-310 potrebuješ
<Keko_> kak bi te utorrent gor pokno na ubuntuja? Se da? Mislim najdo sem verzijo uradno za linux, ampak nekak negre.
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ samo web UI je
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ sej maš transmission že gor
<Keko_> Se da tud torrente delat s tem?
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ ja..to je za torrente
<Keko_> Čaki eno najbolj pomembnih vprašanj... kje sploh najdem vse te programe?
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ prek tipke Windows
<CrazyLemon> (super se kliče v ubuntuju)
<Keko_> Haha, noro :D
<Keko_> morem svoje torrente nazaj naložit (partis in to) :D Mislim sem uploader
<CrazyLemon> če si uploader
<CrazyLemon> pol niso tvoji torrenit
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Keko_> obstaja tud kak ad-blocker za chromium al kak je..
<Keko_> ne ne, sem naredo 5 torrentov in jih naložil gor. Poglej na partis.si film End of watch hdclub 720
<Keko_> :D
<Keko_> http://www.partis.si/uporabnik/242392 <- me :D
<Seniorita> Partis.si
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ obstaja ja..tko kot pri windowsih
<CrazyLemon> pejt v chrome store pa poišči
<Keko_> aja oni 2D Å¡e pa kr nisem najdo :DD
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/otroka-rodila-in-zapustila-v-straniscu-mc-donald-sa.html
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Otroka rodila in zapustila v stranišču restavracije McDonald's
<Keko_> folk je čudn...
<anny> :(
<anny> vsaj otrok je živ
<Keko_> v KP si že bil v Mc-u?
<CrazyLemon> anny barely..v Å¡kolko ga je dala.. wtf
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ ne Å¡e :)
<anny> lahko bi ga rodila v parku...pri -10
<CrazyLemon> čakam da se folk malo nažre mcdonaldsa in ostane vsaj en dan doma.. da lahko v miru pridem in naročim :D
<CrazyLemon> anny ali pa v bolnici pri +21
<CrazyLemon> kot normalne zenske
<CrazyLemon> sej ga pol itak lahk odda
<anny> sploh veš, koliko ceremonij je s posvojitvijo
<CrazyLemon> če ga že ne želi
<CrazyLemon> anny v enih državah (ne spomnem se več katerih) ni toliko
<CrazyLemon> ker raje vidijo da ga pustiš pri njih
<CrazyLemon> kot pa da ga vržeš v školko al kontejner
<anny> lahko pa postavijo tole
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_hatch
<Seniorita> Baby hatch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Keko_> keri port naj nastavim za torrente? Kr ta random je closed :D
<CrazyLemon> anny no o tem govorim :)
<anny> pri nas tudi ne bi en Å¡kodil
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ vseeno je kerega nastaviš.. ali uporabi upnp (če to tvoj router omogoča9
<CrazyLemon> ali pa odpri port v routerju
<CrazyLemon> anny ma ni pri nas tega.. ali pač?
<anny> ne, ni
<Keko_> a vidim da ni panike, laufa kljub zaprtemu portu.
<Keko_> že uploadam z 1mb/s :D
<anny> Italy – About 8 hatches, set up by the "Movement for Life". In December 2006 a modern hatch was installed at the Policlinico Casilino in Rome and in February 2007 it received its first abandoned child.
<CrazyLemon> torej je dejansko zenska fcking moron
<dz0ny> jaz prvič slišim da kaj takega obstaja
<anny> v dveh mesecih je ta zadeva že stopila v uporabo :S
<CrazyLemon> to je kul.. če ne bi ga mogoče pustila v parku
<anny> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/07/11/europe-s-growing-crisis-of-abandoned-babies.html
<Seniorita> Europe’s Growing Crisis of Abandoned Babies - The Daily Beast
<dz0ny> sasa84: masaža uspela. Si kar tam zaspala? :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, masirala me je tajka :))
<CrazyLemon> zihr je doplačala za happy ending :>
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon, azija ni moja specialiteta... za kej tazga se obrn na uni4dfx  :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a je bila luštna tajka??
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to pa morm priznat... fuuul!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no pol!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga nisi doplačala za happy ending??????''
<CrazyLemon> i would!
<sasa84> :S
 * sasa84 je sam želela lepe praznike... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 d0h.. my point exactly
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> http://www.remakingthefuture.com/uploads/3/1/8/4/3184564/3043207.jpg?798
<CrazyLemon> joj ne no.. zdaj bi big maca :)
<sasa84> najbl smešn od vsega mi je blo, k me tko masira ene 15min in je bla tko za mano pa se tko stegne in mi reče na uho "are you ok?"
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 omg.. ti bi mogla sam še jo dopolnit.. 'very.. here's extra 20€ for happy ending'
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> +a
<dz0ny> sasa84: lol
<dz0ny> creepy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če je luštna ni creepy :>
<sterna> men se zdi to cist vljudno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aja, falil omembo da je lušna
<Keko_> grem probat FT2 nardit gor oz. cel postopek za Steam
<sasa84> ful prjazna punca
<dz0ny> lol https://twitter.com/twitpic (google blokira)
<Seniorita> TwitPic (TwitPic) on Twitter
<sterna> sasa84: a te kej mn hrbet boli
<sterna> al kaj si ze tarnala da te matra
<sasa84> sterna, morm priznat, da tist kar me je špikal zadi, me ne več...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<anny> ;)
<sterna> lepo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ... prid do postojne ^^
<sasa84> jst gledam že kaj bi naslednjič :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol.. lej.. lepo sm ti reku.. bi takoj ji doplačala za happy ending
<CrazyLemon> pa ne bi zdj meni tečnarla :>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mislš d bi sprejela? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prašaj! there are no stupid questions!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Keko> nvidin drajver nastavljen nA 310
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> Keko a dela vse normalno?
<Keko> samo da restarta
<CrazyLemon> če restarta :>
<Keko> je je :-)
<sterna> a nisi kao ti zadolzen za happy endinge CrazyLemon ?
<sterna> al ne jemles resno svojih obveznosti
<CrazyLemon> sterna ne! sam ona ne razume besede 'ne'
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sterna> aja jah
<sterna> to se da vse s pogovorom uredit :)
<CrazyLemon> je kot nek rapist :(
<sterna> to se slis kot kaksne vrste sir
<CrazyLemon> tist je trapist :>
<sterna> mhm
<Keko> emmm kaj pa je to: enter password to unlock CrazyLemon your login keyring?
<sterna> v bloku od mojga kolega ma en na zvoncu napisan RAPE
<sterna> pa ne vemo katere narodnosti je :)
<CrazyLemon> Keko keyring hrani vsa gesla na varnem
<CrazyLemon> in ko vpišeš geslo se gesla "odklenejo" za uporabo
<Keko_> Ok, te more to bit tak kot je... kr kao sem probal geslo pa ni pravo.
<Keko_> mislim to svoje geslo sem probal in ne dela. ;D
<CrazyLemon> ma mora delat :D
<Keko_> ampak je prijelo nvidio 310 experimental al kak je :D Ma more, ampak meni ne prime :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ am..a zdaj dela kaj hitreje ubuntu?
<Keko_> ja dela hitreje kot prej (prvi zagon). Vrjetno ga je grafika mučla. Samo tisto 2D ko si reko pa nisem najdo nikjer
<LorD_DDooM> 12.10 nima več 2D načina
<CrazyLemon> ah.. točno
<Keko_> alora zato nisem najdo :D
<Keko_> updating Steam
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: http://www.slideshare.net/crashlytics/crashlytics-on-redis-analytics
<Seniorita> Scaling Crashlytics: Building Analytics on Redis 2.6
<sterna> joj redis
<sasa84> nč miške, pridne bodte
<anny> mišk je bolj malo
<sasa84> hehe anny
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<anny> :)
<anny> nočko
<dz0ny> sterna: you dont like? and why?
<Keko_> Hm,... steam zalaufal, poosodobil, kr sem pozabo geslo sm dal pač da ga dobim nazaj, ampak zaj mi ne odpre več steama? wtf? :D
<sterna> i like i like
<sterna> sam pac
<sterna> way down on my todo je neki k morm z njim nardit
<sterna> pa bi rad prej pa ne gre
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ kje si dal da ga dobiš nazaj.. geslo od steama ali ubuntuja?
<Keko_> geslo od steama, pač tam ko steam ponudi.
<Keko_> Zaj pa ga ne odpre več...
<LorD_DDooM> Restartaj mašino
<Keko_> kaj pa da bi samo task zaprl?
<Keko_> ampak spet, v terminalu mi ne pokaže nič ko dam kill
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim da moraš restartat, ker zadeva piše nekam v /usr/bin/steam ali nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> ps ax|grep steam
<CrazyLemon> v terminalu
<dz0ny> for japan lovers http://www.bestofnhk.tv/ Å¡e v dokumentarcih so anime junaki not
<Seniorita> Best of NHK
<sterna> joj japonci
<sterna> men je slo kr na jok zanc
<sterna> sm se zavikipedijov in sm najdu hacikota
<sterna> cak
<sterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachik%C5%8D
<Seniorita> Hachikō - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sterna> hud je
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tisti dokumentarci bodo zate, boobs lover :)
<sterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ffs.. pa tkoj povej da so joški!
<CrazyLemon> ne pa anime omenjat
<CrazyLemon> ker to takoj ignoriram
<sterna> sam japonke ponavad niso neki prsate
<sterna> so pa mocne
<dz0ny> meni so fascinantan kultura, sploh sedaj z vsemi svojimi forami. hipster raj
<sterna> kolega je bil v tokiju ksn mesec nazaj
<sterna> se je kopal v radioaktivnem morju :)
<Keko_> mi je napisalo da bo 6dni downloadalo tf2 :DD
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ jah.. očitno imaš počasn internet :>
<CrazyLemon> 12gb moraš zdownloadat
<dz0ny> tisto ni kul, pa če misliš met froce, tud ni priporočljivo :)
<Keko_> ja ne :D Sm stisno download pa je
<Keko_> že končalo al nevem kam je zginlo okno :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ zaprlo se je če je že končalo
<Keko_> eh ni končalo vidim tam kot en trak in šopa dol :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ no klikni na 1 item downloading napis
<Keko_> mater gre počasi... 6mb/s
<Keko_> že malo boljše :D Gre že z 8MB/S :D
<dz0ny> lol najbolj popularna hrana trenutno je deep fried chicken nugget s čokolado, ta drug pa s pudingom
<CrazyLemon> usekani japonci
 * CrazyLemon doesnt get them
<sterna> uredu so
<sterna> mal majo ksne cudne finte, ampak so fajn
<CrazyLemon> "mal"
<CrazyLemon> rabljene hlačke v avtomatih ni "mal"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sterna> eh dej no
<sterna> you have no idea what you're talking about
<sterna> paznja, ludi japanci: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZFbWC8uGgg
<Seniorita> Weird Japanese Movie - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPqol5Qvq_E
<Seniorita> Japanese Vending Machines "Used Panties" - YouTube
<sterna> ta je pa tadruga scena
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCjkd7zDB28
<Seniorita> Sick Japanese movie (Funky Forest) - YouTube
<sterna> tut cist zomg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIVmv4WPZ6Y
<Seniorita> ♥ PINK Jwow! ももいろ ♥ - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ! :)
<dz0ny> sem vedu da bo zate :)
<sterna> but it has nothing to do with japan
<CrazyLemon> MCroCopFFan pred 6 h
<CrazyLemon> My dick is momoiro﻿
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sterna> v resnici so take: http://cdnimg.visualizeus.com/thumbs/d2/31/art,artistic,nude,asian,ass,beauty,boobs-d231d40f8f5210016a5701fdc4ceb8bb_h.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si že pogledal vse videe ::)
<sterna> a od minksi
<sterna> grozna je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny niti zacel nism :)
 * CrazyLemon je prsut in gleda bonda
<dz0ny> haha
<anny> gjem spt
<anny> ln
<CrazyLemon> že spiš :Y
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Keko_> Kdo mi zna povedat v čem je poanta tega desktop swicherja?
<Keko_> workspace switchera... :)
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ multitasking! :)
<CrazyLemon> na enem namizju lahk imaš recimo ne vem.. odprt dokument... na drugem projekt.. na tretjem japonko ki se žge
<dz0ny> meni je od elementary dosti boljši switcher
<CrazyLemon> in pol se sam premikaš :D
<Keko_> ja vidim.. not bad :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ pritisni tipko windows
<sterna> zarad tega microsofta smo se zmer v jebenem srednjem veku
<CrazyLemon> ter drži
<sterna> virtual desktops were new in 1980.
<dz0ny> mah ja $m ma baje sam še 25% delež
<dz0ny> 2000 je imel pa 90%
<CrazyLemon> lol.. nekako dvomim v to :)
<LorD_DDooM> Res je..ampak gledano na vseh napravah, ne samo PCjih
<LorD_DDooM> Torej če šteješ zraven mobitele in tablice
<sterna> sej pcjev nihce vec ne uporabla
<dz0ny> sej, mislim z dev pogleda ce ne delaš web app potem razvijaš na linux ne na win
<sterna> most people do
<dz0ny> ker je logično, na tisti platformi kjer razvijaš boš tudi poganjal
<Keko_> uporablja kdo ubuntu one'
<uni4dfx> sterna se strinjam s tabo, minksi je obupna, prov ne morm je vidt
<LorD_DDooM> Keko_: da
<CrazyLemon> no..sem prav čakal kdaj se bo mojstr azije oglasil :>
<uni4dfx> :3
<Keko_> LorD_DDooM: čemu? za sinhronizacijo itd...? :)
<dz0ny> joj kaku ura hiti, spat
<LorD_DDooM> Deluje kot dropbox. Ko odpreš Nautilus, imaš tam tudi mapo ubuntu One. Tja lahko na hitro zmečeš kako sliko/muziko in potem to sharaš po netu
<dz0ny> LN
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko si pa tudi map sinhroniziraš, dost uporabno
<LorD_DDooM> mape*
<Keko_> ql :D
<LorD_DDooM> Recimo če si na večih kompih, si sinhronizraš /Documents/služba al kej :)
<LorD_DDooM> Če hočeš eno sliko sharat, jo vrčež v mapo ubuntu one, nato desni klik na sliko v tej mapi ->Publish, spet desni klik in Copy web link
<LorD_DDooM> ne rabiš uploadat na imgur ali pa shrani si
<Keko_> CrazyLemon: hehe komaj zaj sm vido da mi je downloadalo igrco :D In kak oz. kdo nardi server in igrate?
<uni4dfx> omg tole je pa genialno!
<uni4dfx> http://yuchan.org/src/yu/1356819664959.jpg
<sterna> sam se ti mora dat
<CrazyLemon> Keko_ so že public serverji narejeni.. imamo pa tudi mi svoj server.. no ni naš..ampak sterna nam ga je odstopil :) in ko se zmenimo gor igramo
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-23
<upd> ble
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Solaris OS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41222/#p41222
<dz0ny> jutro
<Sky[x]> jutro
<anny> dan
<napsy> lp
<anny> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/12/tiskovna_zbor_za_republiko.aspx
<Pepelka> Bo nova zakonodaja omogočila vohunjenje za navadnimi državljani? | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V Zboru za republiko so spregovorili o namenu vlade, da bi s spremembo zakona o kazenskem postopku policiji dovolila nadzor nad računalniki in nameščanje trojanskih virusov za oddaljeni nadzor.«
<anny> lol
<anny> kekci
<napsy> om nom nom
<napsy> so vlki apetiti
<anny> res je
<anny> imam jih na sumu, da so skriti perverzneži, ker hočejo vohat moje gate!
<napsy> ehh
<napsy> sj ves, perverznost je relativna :)
<anny> in figurativna
<anny> tečni kot stare babe
<napsy> babji firbci
<yang> anny: si slisala ze za pojav "tekaskega kolena" ? http://www.smrekovo-mazilo.com/uporaba/192-tekasko-koleno?utm_source=fb+bsmart&utm_medium=desni&utm_content=tekasko+koleno+2&utm_campa
<Pepelka> Tekaško koleno
<Pepelka> »Smrekovo mazilo. Slovenski proizvod. Za lajšanje mišično skeletnih bolečin (rame, vrat, gleženj, mišice, ... ) Smrekovo mazilo učinkuje. Za športnike, starejše in mladino.«
<yang> zgleda zajebana stvar, ce pretiravas
<anny> ne pretiravam
<anny> je pa to kar pogosta poškodba
<yang> kle opazujem enga starca
<yang> k se ne zna ustavit s tekom
<yang> na obeh nogah ma un dr. lavin pas
<yang> pa se kar laufa
<yang> polet in pozim
<yang> ponavadi je vedno zabrusil kaj, ko se je moral upocasniti zaradi pasjega strika
<yang> povodca
<yang> bedak
<anny> pa res
<anny> eni prou pretiravajo
<yang> mislim, da ima resno okvaro kolena in bi se moral ustaviti, oz, pac delati drugacno rekreacijo od teka
<anny> dvigovati uteži
<yang> karkoli
<yang> ko sem se hodil na fitnes vcasih, sem sreceval razne sportnike, ki so jim predpisali tocno dolocene vaje za krepitev misic po poskodbah
<anny> recimo kakšne?
<yang> en je mel ravno tko nekaj z nogo narobe
<yang> in je 80% casa na fitnesu posvetil tisti nogi
<yang> da je dvigoval utez
<yang> z nogo , ampak minimalno in pocasi visal kilazo
<yang> finta je da ce ti na fitnesu ne pokazejo kako se pravilno trenazerji uporabljajo, naredis vec skode kot koristi
<yang> en kolega je treniral pol leta, se je cisto nategnil, da ga je potem krivilo se nekaj casa
<yang> naslednje pol leta je pa samo jamral kok je pokrivljen, brez heca
<anny> trenazerji so samo v Å¡kodo
<anny> treba je uporabljati proste uteži
<yang> tok je jamral da so mu antidepresive predpisal
<yang> zdej al je to blo od fitnesa al od cesa drucga je vprasanje, definitino pa mu je fitnes poslabsal percepcijo
<yang> Sel je na vse mozne preiskave CT
<yang> ker ga je krivil
<yang> pa doktorji niso nic nasli da bi blo kaj narobe
<yang> ampak baje ce mas vnet zivec, da CT to tezko ali sploh ne pokaze
<yang> ker iz izvidov ni bilo razvidno da je kaksna anomalija, so mu predpisali anti depresive
<yang> zgleda, da ga je pol tud spustil, ker ze 2 leti ne jamra vec
<msevphone> Loh da je bla nevropatska bolecina pa pol antidepresivi dejansko pomagajo
<yang> ja
<anny> ljudje uporabljamo vse možne in nemožne načine, da se izognemo trudu in bolečini
<zdobersek> offload stuff to lemons.
<zdobersek> worksforme
 * CrazyLemon kicks zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> leave lemons alone
 * zdobersek blocks, counterkicks the silly round lemon
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch and Android Dual Boot Preview Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/t-hyXw9tR2s/ubuntu-touch-android-dual-boot-preview-released
<anny> fajt fajt!
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W24uW5b1bbY :>
<Pepelka> Yo Zo - Mala vrgo ti bom kepo v glavo - YouTube
<anny> kruto
<CrazyLemon> ironično :s
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM5QLGnbjuE
<Pepelka> YO-ZO Meni se bo spipalo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Instant spot posnet v petih minutah na dvorišču bivše Metke in nato zrendan v desetih. Skupina je bila vedno dobrodošel in duhovit gost v, zdaj žal, porušene...«
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41223/#p41223
<sasa84> kaj vsi že 2 dni pečejo potico? :P
<lynxlynx> a tolk diši al kaj?
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1525304_614266758641092_561791750_n.jpg
<sasa84> lynxlynx, joj, jst sm dns čist crknena
<sasa84> dopoldne sem potico pekla, celo popoldne pa piškote
<yang> jst nc ne pecem, dobim od sosed
<lynxlynx> pa koga zalagaš, da vzame tolk časa?
<sasa84> prjatu ma fuul rad moje piškotke in mu jih za praznike spečem :)
<yang> sej pravim da je sasa84 falila poklic, slascicarka bi mogla bit
<lynxlynx> malo pekačev/mala pečica mogoče?
<sasa84> pekača 2, pečica 1 :)
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1527016_614613235273111_1213182771_n.jpg
<sasa84> veš kaj...eni so ful zamudni
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ti mama dela v žitu..pejt tam in je v eni uri vse narejeno!
<CrazyLemon> js ti pa lahk posredujem navodila za peč :D
<sasa84> ne CrazyLemon ...to ni to :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda ni..tist je boljše :>
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon :P
<zdobersek> DJ CrazyLemon tuctuctuctuc
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)
<anny> naj en vrže kotlet na žar
<anny> lačna sem
<CrazyLemon> kotlet..solatko dobiš pa nič več!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> naci
<anny> zatlači si nekam solatko
<CrazyLemon> anny bom!
<zdobersek> solatka + tunka + majonezka
<anny> lej kako se jim tresejo krila
<zdobersek> njamnjamnjam
<anny> http://www.zurnal24.si/to-pomeni-razpad-solstva-clanek-216259
<Pepelka> "To pomeni razpad Å¡olstva" - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Podatki o uspehu, ki ga dosegajo posamezne šole, morajo biti javni.«
<zdobersek> AYO sasa84
<anny> zdobi - tunka ali Å¡unka
<zdobersek> tuna fish
<CrazyLemon> both!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e tuna
<anny> aha
<anny> ni za v službo, drugače pa v redu
<anny> tuna zasmradi plac
<zdobersek> mhm
<anny> jst ponavadi zmečem vse, kar je v špajzi in hladilniku
<zdobersek> se bolj zasmradi edino poprazena tuna z vmesano jajco
<anny> uf
<anny> zdaj me je minilo jest
<anny> kar je super
<anny> idioterna, Paragraph 175 - poglej si
<zdobersek> nzk anny
<anny> hvala
<anny> grem sam Å¡e spat
<anny> itak je preveč za jest zadnje čase in še bo
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš
<CrazyLemon> ko pa ponujam solatko pa si tkoj nesramna
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> CrazyLemon, če je samo solatka, še v redu
<anny> ko pride zraven jogurtov preliv z olivnim oljem pa pohanje pa to
<CrazyLemon> ah kje!
<CrazyLemon> olivno že..drugo pa ne
<anny> nalaga se kot cegli na kosti
<anny> zadnjič smo jedli pohorski lonec
<CrazyLemon> a vam manjka železa?
<anny> ja
<anny> ni bilo gob noter, drugo pa vse
<anny> za predjed pršut z dimljenim sirom in namazom iz tartufov
<anny> in lešnikova torta za konec
<CrazyLemon> na pohorju tartufi?
<anny> nismo bili na pohorju
<anny> v ljubljani
<CrazyLemon> a tko
<anny> tko so skombinirali
<anny> drugje pa je bila divjačina s črno lečo, rjav riž ter baklava, burek in prekmurska gibanica
<anny> tu mač
<CrazyLemon> fensi..divjačina pa baklava
<anny> ta prava baklava....k je noter več cukra kot v krvi
<CrazyLemon> vse so take :)
<anny> ne čisto vse
<CrazyLemon> vse ki sem jih js jedu so bile take :)
<anny> pol si mel pa srečo
 * CrazyLemon ima eno tako v kuhinji :)
<anny> mmm
<anny> si spekel potico?
<CrazyLemon> sveža! :)
<CrazyLemon> naah
<anny> jaz znam samo kokosovo, ki jo zamesi kruhomat
<CrazyLemon> potica je za veliko noč :)
<anny> potica je za vsak praznik
<CrazyLemon> anny zelo hitro se naredi
<anny> včasih je morala biti na kolinah, obvezno
<anny> pa jaslice pa drevesce
<sasa84> juhu anč
<anny> juhu, saška
<anny> je potica pečena?
<upd> :D
<sasa84> anny, mhm
<sasa84> in piškotki
<sasa84> jutr mam na vrsti jaslce pa drevešček
<sasa84> aja..pa frizerja :PO
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ob 8h zjutri :\
<sasa84> *zeh*
 * dz0ny končal working day
<sasa84> priden đonko ;)
<anny> zdaj pa spat otroci
<anny> ali najprej pogledamo Å¡e risanko
<dz0ny> lahko bi ze prej pa me je skoz nekdo motu
<sasa84> risanko za odrasle anny *
<sasa84> ?
<anny> če želiš :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: katero pa predlagaš?
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53SNxQY1xXo
<Pepelka> snežko snežak - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Risanko so sinhnolizirali v zanimiu psouski jezik.«
<zdobersek> hentai?
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6mUqLuIaUg
<Pepelka> Pingu najde tabletke (SLO podnapisi) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pingu najde tabletke s Slovenskimi podnapisi. :)«
<anny> na netu je Å¡e marsika
<anny> vendar se ne upam prilepit :)
<anny> poiščite sneguljčica 16+
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q3XlVoJ-X0
<Pepelka> Pingvini s Madagaskara-Bozicna avantura (parodija) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »pingvini s madagaskara parodija bozicna avantura extra«
<sasa84> kakšna sneguljčica?
<anny> sasa84, poišči v youtube
<sasa84> sneguljčica al snow white?
<sasa84> aaaa
<sasa84> najdla
<sasa84> swašta
<sasa84> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> predmete, ki bi jih normalni ljudje imeli za javno razsvetljavo :D
<anny> hhahaha
<anny> ja, ta je bila huda
<slax0r> \o
<slax0r> mel ze kdo probleme z usb napravami ob namestitvi ubuntu?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon dz0ny :/
<anny> nope
<slax0r> yay...
<slax0r> ma mogoce kaksno opcijo naredit cli install?
<sasa84> oo slax0r
<sasa84> nope, men ej vse Å¡timal
<anny> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/usb-stick-not-detected-876180/
<Pepelka> [SOLVED] USB Stick Not Detected
<Pepelka> »Hey all, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 atm and it's not detecting my USB stick. Well I think it knows it's there but I can't open it and well, not too«
<slax0r> anny: da bi bil sam usb stick...ne dela keyboard, ne mouse, nic
<slax0r> 22:42 < slax0r> Hi, I'm trying to install 13.10 x64, but I have a problem right at the beginning, as the install boots up, actually already during the bootup, both the mouse and keyboard turn off, and remain so,
<slax0r>                 if I unplug anything from the usb or plug it in, both kb and mouse come on, for 2-3 seconds, and
<slax0r>                 then turn off again
<anny> reinstall
<slax0r> moje vprasanje na #ubuntu
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> ce ne gre installirat :D
<anny> driverji?
<slax0r> sploh pa, reinstall? srsly? saj ni windoze :)
<slax0r> ja so driverji, canonical je zaj* z kernelom, je ze bug reportan
<anny> pol pa ni kej
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> bom probal se z 13.04
<slax0r> ce ne, bom pa zgleda spet ubuntuju moral pokazat sredinca :)
<sasa84> slax0r, probi prvo live usb, čr zadeve delajo
<anny> Å¡koda
<slax0r> al je bols da dam 12.04 lts?
<yang> slax0r: glede USBja, ti dam namig predno grem spati, v BIOS boot opciji izberi opcijo boot from secondary HDD in tam HDD definiraj kot USB in ti bo bootalo
<slax0r> yang: bootam iz dvdja
<yang> oz lahko das boot from primary, pa pod HDD izberi USB
<slax0r> boota v install, sam na sred boota se ugasne vse kar je v usb priklopljeno, tut zunanji disk
<yang> aja ce bootas iz DVD potem pa itak nastimas first boot option CD/DVD
<yang> seveda, ker ti ko bootas si ze v linux mode, in nimas driverjev za CD/DVD enoto se
<yang> mislim za USB CD/DVD
<yang> pomoje je to
<CrazyLemon> slax0r 12.04 lts is a way to go
<slax0r> yang: omg?
<CrazyLemon> pol pa itak aprila upgrejdaš na 14.04
<slax0r> navaden dvd drive
<slax0r> boot je ok, nic ni narobe z bootom
<slax0r> sam dalje ne morem, lahk gledam sam slikico, ker nimam ne miske, ne kb
<yang> slax0r: ze ampak ce bi bil integriran DVD drive na maticni plosci
<slax0r> sata dvd drive
<yang> aja na PC
<slax0r> da
<slax0r> to je ziher zato ker sem donacije preskocil :P
<yang> ja kako si pa mislu instalirat brez kb in miske
<yang> to ne gre
<slax0r> jao
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<slax0r> idi spat :D
<slax0r> razumes to da mi kontroler izkljuci vse usb naprave? :)
<yang> aha
<yang> cudn
<slax0r> mja
<yang> probaj debian
<slax0r> pa nima veze ce je legacy vkljucen v biosu ali ne
<yang> ce bo ista napaka
<slax0r> nisem edini z temi problemi, berem na netu da jih dost ma te probleme z 13.10
<slax0r> bom probal LTS
<slax0r> ce bo kaj bolje
<yang> jst ze na pol mizim tule
<yang> ok
<yang> srecno
<slax0r> kthx :)
<yang> lahko noc
<slax0r> gn8
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočka :)
<sasa84> jutr morm bit že ob 8h pr frizerju :P
<anny> ln
<CrazyLemon> babe zmešane
<zdobersek> everything is logged
<slax0r> ob osmih se bom ravno drugic obrnil v postelji :)
<zdobersek> BitchyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek it is?
<CrazyLemon> everything?
 * CrazyLemon farts
<CrazyLemon> every little thing?
<zdobersek> farts included
<slax0r> vsako prase ma svojo himno baje ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: tuš internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41224/#p41224
<dz0ny> slax0r: kaj te muci
<slax0r> dz0ny: ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> zato pa smo vsi na tem kanalu..ubuntu support group..we all cry together :p
<dz0ny> ne da se mi brat gor :)
<CrazyLemon> nič ne zamujaš :)
<zdobersek> repeat your problem or GTFO
<zdobersek> #ubuntu-si ftw e
<zdobersek> h
<slax0r> dz0ny: meh, zgleda da je canonical zbrckal par driverjev v 13.10 kernelu in mi pri instalaciji izkljuci vse usb naprave (kb/mouse)
<dz0ny> hm kaj pa mas to
<dz0ny> od matične
<dz0ny> kaksen asrock
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> gigabyte
 * dz0ny se prekriza
<dz0ny> sem mel tud probleme z temi
<slax0r> ima da dela :)
<dz0ny> mas acpi2
<slax0r> mhm
<dz0ny> izkljuci
<dz0ny> pa nekje majo reset dmi data
<slax0r> se par minutk pa probam za 12.04
<dz0ny> sej to sam kernele namescas pa probavas
<dz0ny> aja as problem ker ne mores nc pisat :
<slax0r> trenutno ne morem nic probavat :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> sam kernele namescas
<zdobersek> easy peasy
<slax0r> k se zacne bootat, tam pri tem smesnem pol rdecem screenu se vse dela, potem se pa zacne prikazovat xorg in se vse skupaj ugasne
<dz0ny> hm
<slax0r> izklopim mis, se tipkovnica prizge in takoj ugasne
<dz0ny> pol ni usb kriv
<dz0ny> to je kernel panic
<slax0r> priklopim nazaj mis, se prizgeta oba mis in kb, in takoj spet ugasne
<zdobersek> a mas APU?
<CrazyLemon> hater
<zdobersek> realist
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a8 apu pozense en dx11 app
<dz0ny> namizje kr steka
<dz0ny> win :)>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seveda...apu is made for linux :>
<dz0ny> za vec kot office appe ni
<slax0r> zdobersek: hm, don't think so
<dz0ny> amd driverji so bl tko tko
<dz0ny> tud na win
<zdobersek> dz0ny: tbh je limun na APUju poganju l4d2
<zdobersek> sicer sam do prvega crasha, pol smo pa itak takoj koncal z levelom
<CrazyLemon> pa tf2!
<CrazyLemon> tf2 je fajn laufal..~100fps
<slax0r> ne, nimam apu, fx6300
<dz0ny> do prvega crasha :>
<dz0ny> ne resno amd pa pa dva shared gfx heavy appa
<dz0ny> pa jim je slabo malo
<slax0r> dz0ny: saj je na ubuntu bug trackerju ze bug reportan za to
<slax0r> pa baje se bug pojavlja tut na 14.04
<CrazyLemon> 14.04 je Å¡e alfa.. ogromno bugov je
<zdobersek> ne se hecat, 14.04 bo bug-free
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: vem, sam ocitno se do sedaj ni popravljen :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dej link do buga..da lahk +1 :)
<slax0r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1244176
<Pepelka> Bug #1244176 “Server 13.10 Install Fails with USB Keyboard (Appe...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu
<Sky[x]>  ta ubuntu bo umru na launchpadu al kako ?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r piše da je fixed za saucy.. tko da ni vraga da ne bo tudi za trusty
<slax0r> ja danasnji iso ni mel resenega :)
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> grem probat sreco z 12.04
<zdobersek> ln
<slax0r> ce sm hiter, pomeni da ne dela :D
<slax0r> bai
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zato ker kernel s fixom ni v isotu :)
<CrazyLemon> ker je Å¡e vedno v "proposed" repoju
<dz0ny> .sc any movement - dog is dead
<jabuk> Dog Is Dead - Any Movement(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/dogisdead/dog-is-dead-any-movement ♥0 ▶0
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> ln
<slax0r> iommu controller -.-
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-24
<tadejIC> :)
<tadejIC> jutro
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> GDAY GDAY
<idioterna> gay day
<idioterna> http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/dec/24/enigma-codebreaker-alan-turing-royal-pardon
<Pepelka> Enigma codebreaker Alan Turing receives royal pardon | Science | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Mathematician lost his job and was given experimental 'chemical castration' after being convicted for homosexual activity in 1952«
<napsy> wow
<napsy> about time
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej homofobi se ze vsajajo
<napsy>  Unfortunately, I cannot feel that such a 'pardon' embodies any good legal principle. If anything, it suggests that a sufficiently valuable individual should be above the law which applies to everyone else.
<napsy> wtf
<napsy> lov na carovnice vrjetn tut opravicuje
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> se mi zdi da ma hofer nabite cene sladkarij, zdajle v predpraznicnem casu
<yang> v sparu majo dolocene artikle cenejse
<yang> vin se mi je edin zdel cenejsi v hoferju, verjetno tudi manj kvaliteten
<slax0r> hi
<slax0r> mi je ratal vceraj installirat
<slax0r> sam iommu controller je blo treba vklopit :)
<slax0r> sam mam pa eno vprasanje, kk naj grub installiram na mbr?
<slax0r> ker mam dboot in mi gre avtomatsko v windoze
<yang> http://dobrodelen.si/sl/index/article?path=/kako-podariti
<Pepelka> Kako podarite 0,5 % dohodnine - Nič vas ne stane, da ste dobrodelni - Dobrodelen.si
<Pepelka> »Dobrodelen.si - Nič vas ne stane, da ste dobrodelni. Podarite 0,5% svoje dohodnine!«
<yang> slax0r: hm, mislim, da ti grub naredi katero zadevo zelis bootati, windows oz linux, nisem ziher no za dual boot
<yang> slax0r: potem pa lahko spreminjas zaporednje znotraj /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yang> preveri ce ti v temu fajlu slucajno pise windows particija
<yang> v opciji set default="0"
<slax0r> ce se mi grub sploh ne prikaze, direkten boot v windoze
<yang> aja
<yang> tm predno se ti grub zazene
<slax0r> je pa res da je mela particija za winse boot flag
<yang> pritisni space ali shift
<slax0r> katerega sem sedaj dal particiji kjer je installiran ubuntu
<slax0r> sam potem pa faila bootat na splosno
<yang> zdej ce nima timeouta nastimanga je problem k ni splash screena
<yang> recimo set default="0" ti bo pokazal prvi zlistan kernel in bo njega bootal
<slax0r> kolk gledam je timeout nastavljen
<yang> ce mas recimo na tretjem mestu windows pol das set default="3"
<yang> steje se od nule, torej nula, ena, dve, tri...
<yang> verjetno bos oob upgradeu kernela, zmeraj moral rocno nastimati/popraviti zaporedje
<slax0r> vem grub konfigurirat itd. :)
<yang> ok
<slax0r> sam ne vem kak ga naj installiram
<yang> ja ce ga nimas instaliranga se ti linux sploh ne more zagnat
<slax0r> ker mi grub-install izpise root@ubuntu:/mnt/sda/boot/grub# grub-install /dev/sda
<slax0r> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<slax0r> to mi je jasno da se ne more ja
<slax0r> saj sem zdaj na live flashdrive
<yang> hm
<yang> ls -la /dev ?
<yang> ls -la /dev/sd ?
<yang> ls -la /dev/sd* ?
<slax0r> http://pastebin.com/vnTFKhyV
<Pepelka> root@ubuntu:/mnt/sda/boot/grub# ls -l /dev/sda* brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 Dec - Pastebin.com
<yang> al pa poglej cat /proc/mounts
<slax0r> 1,2,3 so windoze particije, 4 je extended, 5 je ubuntu, 6 je swap
<slax0r> sem neki zrihtal
<slax0r> installation finished
<yang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/110911/how-can-i-run-update-grub-on-a-chroot-filesystem
<Pepelka> grub2 - How can I run update-grub on a chroot filesystem - Ask Ubuntu
<slax0r> sam link si pastam sem, ce slucajno po rebootu ne bo delalo: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.UrlgRKwgikA
<Pepelka> How to Repair, Restore, or Reinstall Grub 2 with a Ubuntu Live CD or USB  ·  How to Ubuntu
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu Tutorials and How To's«
<slax0r> brb
<yang> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/245
<Pepelka> Reinstall grub2 from LiveCD - Linux Mint Community
<slax0r> no dice, se kar ne boota :/
<yang> kaj pa ce bootas v liveCD
<yang> in iz liveCDja pozenes install grub
<slax0r> ja pa to probam naredit
<slax0r> z prejsnjim linkom ki sem ga dal sem probal
<slax0r> in grub installira itd. sam dalje nic ne gre..
<yang> poglej potem znotraj chrootanega sistema, ce je zapisalo /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yang> pa magari znotraj chroota se enkrat pozeni update-grub
<slax0r> hm, sem moval grub.cfg ven, pognal grub-install
<yang> grub.cfg bi ti moral kazati widnows in linux kernel
<slax0r> ampak ne zapise novega grub.cfg
<slax0r> to mi kaze
<yang> poglej zaporedje za set default a je windows izbran ?
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> update grub ustvari .cfg
<yang> ja
<slax0r> nocem da je windoze izbran, default je 0 in to je linux
<slax0r> in tak mora bit
<yang> no potem bi moral delat
<slax0r> sam hocem da se mi vsaj grub prikaze, ne pa da faila bootat
<yang> nevem zakaj ti faila bootat, grub bi moral imeti prioriteto pred samim zagonom windowsow
<slax0r> to se i ja pitam
<yang> razen seveda ce ni v MBR zapisal kot bi moral, nevem zakaj ne
<slax0r> jos jedan put :)
<slax0r> brb
<slax0r> nop, ne boota :/
<yang> a niti grub splash screena ti ne pokaze ?
<slax0r> nop
<slax0r> tudi left shift ne pomaga itd.
<yang> UEFI si izklopil in dal v legacy mode ?
<slax0r> UEFI mislim da je vklopljen
<slax0r> pridem nazaj za par min.
<slax0r> moram po mulca v solo
<slax0r> bbl
<yang> izklopi uefi
<napsy> ttp://www.businessinsider.com/bloomberg-matt-miller-bitcoin-gift-stolen-2013-12
<napsy> dumb dumb dumb
<slax0r> koncno...
<CrazyLemon> slax0r Å¡e vedno te ubuntu matra?
<napsy> http://ds9a.nl/amazing-dna/
<Pepelka> DNA seen through the eyes of a coder
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne, koncno sem zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> slax0r in..kaj je bilo narobe?
<slax0r> iommu controller vklopit in uefi izklopity
<slax0r> -y
<dz0ny> to je kr obično ja :)
<dz0ny> se win8 ne delajo
<dz0ny> sam je amd kriv :)
<slax0r> win8 je delal normalno..
<slax0r> za tebe je itak amd vse kriv :_)
<slax0r> :)
<dz0ny> true
<slax0r> troll
<dz0ny> they have crappy sw
<dz0ny> you cant argue there
<slax0r> meni amd dela prav lepo, tak da, :)
<slax0r> pravzaprav, mi fx6 dela dost lepse kot kolegov i5 :)
<dz0ny> i don't care about hw
<dz0ny> sw is crap
<slax0r> ne vem kater :)
<dz0ny> in to un na katerega nimas vpliva
<dz0ny> AMD SATA ROM, AMD MICROCODE UPDATE, AMD FGLRX DRIVERS, AMD WIN DRIVERS
<CrazyLemon> amd works for me! :)
<slax0r> wtf
<slax0r> zakaj je steam v software centru za kupit? :D
<dz0ny> sam gumb je tak
<dz0ny> ker majo ločen repo
<slax0r> ja saj vidim da je cena 0.0
<slax0r> sam why? :D
<dz0ny> ker majo ločen repo
<slax0r> ker potem se moram prijavit v ubuntu one itd.
<dz0ny> mhm
<slax0r> I don't like this
<dz0ny> prensi deb
<dz0ny> pa ti bo valve repo dal
<dz0ny> v ubuntu store majo appi vsak svoj repo
<dz0ny> privat :>
<dz0ny> it's stupid
<dz0ny> to je tist k so publishani prek app store iniciative
<slax0r> omg
<slax0r> restart to complete updates?
<slax0r> are you kidding me?
<napsy> kernel se je upgrejdu
<slax0r> hjao...a lahko vanilla kernel laufam na ubuntu? :P
<slax0r> nocem met dveh winsov gor :D
<dz0ny> troll
<dz0ny> :>
<napsy> kwa bi ti?
<dz0ny> slax0r: kr probi vanilia debian kernel?
<napsy> aja sm se ustrasu, sm prebral da bi rad dva kernela lavfu
<yang> dz0ny: AFAIK AMD je bolj FREE kot Intel
<yang> Vsaj nekje sem zasledil, da Stallman svetuje, naj kupujemo bolj AMD
<dz0ny> yang: RMS se je zmesal
<dz0ny> je reku da je treba ukint linux
<yang> ja sej ima prav
<yang> linux integrira blobe not v kernel
<dz0ny> no pol pejd na win :)
<yang> sej mas se linux-libre drgac
<dz0ny> al pa pa na kalkulator delat
<dz0ny> mas tud lib-android
<yang> ja sej ob blobov do win je majhen korak
<dz0ny> stlibc no
<dz0ny> k je cist free
<dz0ny> pa tist pol poganji :)
<dz0ny> aja je android ime vmes
<dz0ny> to bi tud RMS zmotil
<yang> on sploh ne uporablja telefona
<yang> cak ti dam video za pogledat
<dz0ny> tldr; on hoce met RMSlinux
<yang> sicer pa ze ves ane
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> on je prisel na stopnjo balmerja
<dz0ny> bluzi :>
<yang> jst pa mislim da ima prav
<dz0ny> ja sej je imal tud balmer vedno prav k je bil sef
<yang> morda ni takekstremizem za vsakogar primeren, sam dejansko smo suznji tehnologij iBad devicev etc.
<idioterna> ne, ti si suzenj
<dz0ny> RMS je pa pac "duhovni" vodja
<idioterna> jaz nisem.
<yang> evo idioterna se je oglasil
<yang> on je FREE as a Beer
<idioterna> ti ves cas limas naokrog trace pa rumene novice
<idioterna> pa se udinjas v druzbeno sprejemljive okvirje
<yang> idioterna: dej ustav konje, bozic je
<idioterna> a ni jutr bozic
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> RMS = Metelkova.
<yang> ja dans je pa bozicna vecerja
<idioterna> vecerja ob enih?
<yang> mal kasej, do enih ja
<idioterna> what time zone are you in?
<idioterna> aha, kitajc
<yang> ;)
<yang> ti pa ta metelkova ej, pejt tja na bozicno vecerjo, bos prebranac jedel
<idioterna> lej, ne mors bit RMS fan pa hkrati bit totalno konformisticn
<idioterna> ne da se
<yang> valda si lahko
<idioterna> ne, ne mors bit
<yang> lahk si RMS fan, pa vegan, ceprav RMS ni vegan :)
<idioterna> kar ne mors je bit rms fan pa surfat po rumenem tisku
<yang> pa tut veren ni kaj dost, pa to na druge ne vpliva
<idioterna> ki si zapomni vse o tebi in te profilira in te prodaja.
<yang> ej, jst rumene trace spremljam samo pri frizerki, pa kadar cakam v vrsti v trgovini
<yang> ne gledam TVja, tko da neumne reklame itak odpadejo
<lynxlynxlynx> ah, kaj bi ta kanal brez vaju?
<yang> se nalepko si dam naslednje leto proti SPAM reklamam na nabiralnik pa sem zmagal
<yang> blame it on dz0ny
<yang> dz0ny: glede hurda nej ti idioterna kaj pove, sam to zna biti scasoma morda (delna) alternativa, predvsem ce bodo driverje spisal, pa ce bo primeren hardware
<idioterna> ko bom obsceno bogat bom odprl tovarno za popolnoma free hardware
<idioterna> samo nikjer ga ne bo mogoce kupiti, ker je protizakonito prodajat free hardware
<yang> morda je hurd na stopnji, kot je bil linux kernel kaksnih 5-7 let nazaj
<idioterna> od kod ti pa ta ideja
<idioterna> hurd je cist drugacen kot linux
<idioterna> sej sploh ne mors primerjat tega
<idioterna> hurd je microkernel prakticno brez driverjev
<yang> ok, ne vem, nisem sprobal hurda
<dz0ny> yang freertos ma vec driverjev kot hurd
<dz0ny> yang: a mas kje tist link na njegov rant
<yang> rant ?
<yang> ker rant
<dz0ny> linux sucks
<idioterna> to je dobro vprasanje ja
<idioterna> k ma ful rantov :)
<yang> ne nimam
<dz0ny> hocem met svoj linux klon
<yang> poglej na gnu.org
<dz0ny> ta od vceri no
<yang> pa sej to ze od nekdaj govori da ubuntu sucks RMS
<yang> oz odkar posilja info na amazon al neki, od takrat se bolj to poudarja
<yang> al pa neke canonical serverje da se nekaj povezuje, ne vem tocno
<dz0ny> yang: http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1312.2/04886.html
<Pepelka> Linux-Kernel Archive: Richard Stallman: Why âGNUâS Not Linuxâ and Why We Should âSay LiGNUxâ
<dz0ny> tocn lignux hoce met
<yang> aja ime bo spremenil
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> ja sej ga loh
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> kdo mu pa brani
<idioterna> kernel je GPL2, komot forkne ce hoce
<dz0ny> ne vsiljuje linux listi :>
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Smuxi IRC Client 0.10 released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IWAp8zVHFg0/smuxi-irc-client-0-10-released
<idioterna> tut merga loh vse kar bo po forku prslo v linux
<yang> v bistvu je naredu kul korak od hekerja do aktivista
<yang> prakticno 20 let ze ne coda vec
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/a/beY7E
<Pepelka> GNUS_NOT_LINUX - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<dz0ny> lig-nukes
<dz0ny> ce bi bli v USA bi mu rekl da je software terrorist
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> sori yang nisem se mogu zadrzat
<yang> hehehe
<dz0ny> o vsiljevanju sem mislil pa to http://i.imgur.com/zweblwbh.png
<dz0ny> k je on spam generator
<yang> mal je zajebal, se predno je spreminjal ime bi moral rezervirat lignnux.com..
<dz0ny> .stran lignnux.com
<jabuk> lignnux.com(lignnux.com) NI dosegljiva.
<dz0ny> sej ni nc gor
<yang> seh lignux je kar ok drgac
<yang> bolje kot gnulinux
<yang> krajse za izgovorit in ne rabis nicesar govort samo gnu+linux
<dz0ny> ja to ni poanta
<dz0ny> to je tko kot je hitler reku zdej se mladi ne bodo vec klical mladina
<yang> Xinglu strong-smelling fistula
<dz0ny> ampak hitlermladina
<dz0ny> loled http://i.imgur.com/imypmp5h.png
<dz0ny> yang: si zihr na RMS ni postal vodja kulta
<dz0ny> cez 2k let bomo pa 20 a registra praznoval RMS got idea day
<dz0ny> pa holo drevesce bomo mel
<yang> dz0ny: ne vem, lahko si v kultu Billa Gatesa, Steva Jobsa, Marka Shuttlewortha ali pac RMS-ja, kje je kaksna razlika ? Mislim, da je vse ok
<yang> Razlike morajo obstajati
<dz0ny> dokler ne mejijo na norost
<yang> Jaz tudi tebi ne vsiljujem, da postani Vegan, sam se lahko odlocis in prestudiras ali je uzivanje mesa dobro zate ali ne
<yang> Veliko Veganov naprimer, sili ostale k neuzivanju mesa
<yang> Pac prestudiraj sam razliko, pojdi na zivalsko farmo, pa v klavnico pa se pol odloci
<yang> Morda ni najboljsa primerjava, samo RMS se stalno zavzema za FREE FREE in to pac povdarja, kot recimo Vegani povdarjajo svoje
<idioterna> yang: nonsense
<idioterna> yang: vegani samo pravjo kar je res
<idioterna> da ce jes meso, pol sodelujes pr svinjariji k je mesna industrija
<yang> seveda pri ubijanju zivali, ce bi bili ljudje zares eticni tega ne bi dopuscali
<idioterna> ja ampak to se mora vsak zase odloct
<yang> tako je
<dz0ny> yang: ni res, vse je korelacija. Primer ne-ceplenja otrok. Taki starši škodijo ne samo svojemu otroku, temveč celi skupnosti. (torej tud unim k so cepljeni)
<yang> kot se vsak odloci ali mu bolj ustreza lignux ali MS
<lynxlynxlynx> noben pa ne doume, da se na poljih dogajajo iste svinjarije
<lynxlynxlynx> rastline nimajo skoraj nobenih zaščitnikov :(
<lynxlynxlynx> nimajo učk
<lynxlynxlynx> ne delajo znanih zvokov trpljenja
<lynxlynxlynx> huh?
<dz0ny> ker jim cepivo čist nič ne pomaga
<lynxlynxlynx> karkoli ješ, bodo organizmi umirali, da bo sploh možno
<lynxlynxlynx> o ukinjanju nehumanega ubijanja se pa najbrž strinjamo
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ja imas prav, vendar se predvideva da raslina pac ne more pokazati ce jo kaj boli ko jo odtrgas, pri zivalih pa slisis kako tulijo pred zakolom
<yang> smatra se da je bolecina ki jo dozivi zival prek zakolom vecja kot jo recimo cuti neka rastlina
<dz0ny> we live in fucked up world, always have.
<dz0ny> samo prioritete so drugacne
<yang> zdaj ali prispevas kapljico v morje s tem da postanes vegan in preprecis poboj zivali, to je osebna odlocitev
<yang> pa dobro , mesojedci ok, kaj pa krznarska industrija ? tistih zivali se sploh ne da jesti ponavadi, so pa gojene izkljucno z namenom za pridobivanje krzna, tist je se slabs, ce mene prasas
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, ampak to je čisto antropocentrični pogled
<dz0ny> kaj pa kr cela industrija k zastruplja oceane z plastiko
<yang> pred leti se je skupina manekenk (Schiffer, Campbell) slikala za PETA s sloganom "raje smo nage, kot v krznu" a ni vrag, da so ze cez 2 leti vse bile znova oblecene v krzno
<lynxlynxlynx> če si vegan, umirajo samo druge živali
<dz0ny> to da si vegan ker se ti smiljo zivali je neumnost
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: druga zadeva je, ali biti vegan dolgorocno deluje pozitivno na telo, veliko zdravnikov se tu ne bi strinjalo
<dz0ny> ker zivalim skodi tud masovni transport + vsa ostal industrija
<yang> sigurno ti manjkajo tisti vitamini, ki so recimo v mesu, B12, pa se kaksen
<yang> Mogoce je tudi to bullshit s strani zdravnikov, ki propagirajo mesno industrijo
<yang> jaz ne vem, nisem zdravnik
<lynxlynxlynx> pri vsaki dieti je treba bit pazljiv in nadomeščat manjkajoče
<dz0ny> okoljske spremembe so dost bolj problematicne, kot pa slaugter animals for consumption
<lynxlynxlynx> če si "popoldanski" vegan/karkoli, je čisto logično, da lahko fašeš kaj hudega
<yang> pretirana mesna dieta, pa dokazano vodi v raka na debelem crevesju
<lynxlynxlynx> bogi eskimi
<yang> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> sam meso pa maščobe žrejo
<yang> ja
<yang> drzi
<yang> ampak nimas kaj, pac v unmu mrazu so
<lynxlynxlynx> vodi v/poviša možnosti
<dz0ny> salvni http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25506016
<Pepelka> BBC News - Mariposa botnet 'mastermind' jailed in Slovenia
<Pepelka> »A Slovenian accused of writing the code for a botnet that infected nearly 13 million computers is jailed for nearly five years.«
<dz0ny> slavni*
<lynxlynxlynx> enkrat v prvi polovici prejšnjega stoletja sta dva znanstvenika za foro eno leto žrla samo njihovo hrano in bila sproti testirana
<lynxlynxlynx> na koncu sta ven prišla bolj zdrava kot prej :P
<yang> hehe
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: yep, telo zna preklopit na mesno hrano
<yang> no, pravjo da japonci zivijo nad sto let zaradi morske diete
<dz0ny> oziroma beljakovine namest hidratov
<lynxlynxlynx> omnivori smo, kaj bi preklapljal?
<lynxlynxlynx> energijo znamo dobit iz skoraj vsega
<dz0ny> cemu pol uravnotezena prehrana :)
<dz0ny> ja problme je ce sam z ene stvari :>
<lynxlynxlynx> pri eskimski dieti so najbolj pomembne maščobe - čim več
<lynxlynxlynx> prek tega se dobi vitamine ipd., ker so topni
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ukinjanje nehumanega ubijanja, zivali ne mores ubiti brez bolecine.....da se to precej omiliti, sem videl pri evtanaziji psa
<lynxlynxlynx> beljakovin je načeloma škoda za energijo, ker jih bolj potrebujemo drugje, output je pa isti kot za OH (najbrž vključno s stroškom metabolizma)
<yang> ampak se vedno je prisotna neka bolecina
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Merry Xmas To All Our Readers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VhGv_CEDGPA/merry-xmas-readers
<lynxlynxlynx> fizično to ni res
<lynxlynxlynx> če te fenta preden signal pride do možganov, nimaš kaj čutit
<lynxlynxlynx> živlni lag
<lynxlynxlynx> *živčni
<dz0ny> 400ms-600ms :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa če nisi pri zavesti?
<lynxlynxlynx> uff, pa smo hitro pri temu kaj je sploh definicija bolečine
<dz0ny> ne nismo sentient beings brez motnje osebnosti, prepoznajo bolečino
<dz0ny> to je od 3+ leta pa ce nisi pshihopat
<lynxlynxlynx> meni je za vegeterijanstvo v redu razlog poleg verskih samo okoljski
<yang> saj zivali v klavnicah naj bi ubijali na human nacin, vsaj tako pravijo, ampak zival predno tja prispe v zivalskemu vagonu ze dozivlja ves stres, in tudi cel cas zivljenja na farmah dozivlja stres
<lynxlynxlynx> ker se pri presnovi zgubi ~90% vhodne energije in bi lahko več dobil ven, če bi namesto krav kar direkt jedli travo ;)
<dz0ny> ja botom problem je "industrializacija"
<dz0ny> in te ti ne bos resil ce se bos sel vegana/xyz
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: ves živelj doživlja stres
<lynxlynxlynx> na stepskih območij je z vidika okolja živinoreja celo bolj pozitivna
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: a inustrijska
<dz0ny> :>?
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: s tem da tudi v celotni verigi, so zivali slabo krmljene in zdravljene z antibiotiki, kar vse clovek zauzije, ni cudno da potem cez leta dobis raka ane
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: ne
<dz0ny> yang: ne bos od mascobe dobil raka :)
<lynxlynxlynx> stvari se premikajo na bolje, take generalizacije mi grejo pa na /jetra/
<yang> dz0ny: ma ne od mascobe, to dobis zamasene zile bolj, ampak od tistih strupov v antibiotikih etc.
<dz0ny> od predelane mascobe bos dobil srčno/žilne bolezni
<dz0ny> yang: v antibiotikih ni strupov
<yang> pa jst itak nism taprav da bi se oglasal, ker sem mesojedec, ampak vcasih pa razmisljam, da bi malo bolj omejil mesno prehrano
<lynxlynxlynx> eg. http://feeds.wired.com/c/35185/f/661500/s/34b57be7/sc/1/l/0L0Swired0N0Cwiredscience0C20A130C120Cfda0E2130Evfd0C/story01.htm
<Pepelka> FDA Finally Imposes Some Controls on Agricultural Antibiotics. Sort Of. - Wired Science
<Pepelka> »This morning, the US Food and Drug Administration dropped some long-awaited-but-still-big news regarding the use of antibiotics in meat production. Tl;dr: The FDA asked (but did not compel) the livestock industry to stop using the micro-dose “growth promoter” antibiotics that ...«
<yang> problem veganov pa vseh ekstremistov je da imajo recimo samo manj kot 50% nabor te hrane ki jo jaz uzivam, posledicno veliko manj vitaminov dobiivajo v telo
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz tud jem meso in to redko; ampak ne zaradi principov, ampak ker je preveč dela z njim
<yang> predvsem da si vegan, mors odlicno poznati vse kombinacije pri hrani, da ti cesa ne zacne primankovati
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: jah zrezek popect, niti ni tak problem
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ce smo ze pri tem, zanimiv je projekt Food for Life
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: vegetarjanska pomoc brezdomcem
<lynxlynxlynx> nasty
<yang> v povprecju imamo v evropi se vedno precej boj zdravo hrano kot v ZDA , kjer je vecina hrane ze GMO obdelana
<lynxlynxlynx> tam je problem cukr, povsod maš corn syrup not
<yang> al pa da ne recem zdravo, ker me bo idioterna spet napadel, bom rekel bolj pristno
<yang> ja tist corn syrup je baje kr strupen, pa v kruhu ga mas pa povsod prakticno
<idioterna> kaj pa pomeni "pristno" ?
<yang> zadnic so govoril o tem, da spodbuja delovanje inzulina
<idioterna> GMO ni noben problem
<idioterna> ha?
<yang> in si zato tut bolj lacen in vec kupis
<idioterna> kasno delovanje inzulina?
<idioterna> izlocanje si mislu
<yang> ja ta corn syrup
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ja, sure, sej je cukr
<idioterna> eno najbl cheap sladil
<idioterna> pa zlo mocno
<idioterna> ne vem sicer kaj si ti misls
<idioterna> ampak HFCS je tudi v prakticno vseh prehrambenih izdelkih v evropi
<yang> ja verjetno v raznnih kokakolah in podobno
<idioterna> tut ja
<idioterna> pa v prakticno vseh sladkarijah, pa v vecini pekovskih peciv
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ce kups v leklerku francosko struco ma to not
<yang> verjetno v vecih zadevah je not, kukr smo seznanjeni
<idioterna> pa v jaffa keksih je
<idioterna> kako seznanjeni
<idioterna> sej pise gor
<idioterna> da je not
<yang> aha
<yang> cak da vidm kruh od hoferja
<yang> kaj pise na etiketi
<yang> vse normalno edin, dekstroza, encimi in sredstvo za obdelavo moke
<yang> sam nic od tega verjetno ni HFCS
<yang> ko smo bili v osnovni soli, so velikokrat dali pri malici koruzni kruh z kislo smetano
<yang> skoraj vedno je bil koruzni no
<yang> hocm rect s kislo smetano, drugae pa ponavadi bela struca
<lynxlynxlynx> v evropi je vseeno hfcs dost manj
<lynxlynxlynx> tam čez maš pač zgodovinsko-strateške razloge
<yang> jah sej ta Monsanto prideluje globalno, in vecina njihove hrane je GMO, seveda tudi zaradi tega, da povsod uspeva
<yang> pa seveda zaradi ekonomskih razlogov, vec ko pridelajo vec zasluzijo
<idioterna> GMO v resnici ni noben problem
<yang> zadnja leta je popularna tudi BIO/EKO pridelava, vendar nekega sledenja pa ravno ni integriranega za to proizvodnjo
<idioterna> tiste storije o tem kako kmetje samomore delajo nimajo zveze z monsantom pa s patenti
<yang> So v Nemciji raziskovali izdelke z BIO/EKO in ugotovili da to kar limajo gor, ker je trenutno v trendu in lahko za visjo ceno prodajo
<yang> Mercator, Tus, Spar imajo vsi to EKO linijo
<yang> Ampak vseeno se mi zdi da so to samo neke nalepke
<yang> V najslabsem primeru placas malo vec in dobis isto zadevo kot tista ki ni EKO, v boljsem primeru pa je resnicno iz EKO plantaze
<lynxlynxlynx> stanje na področju certificiranja je kaotično, ampak vseeno je nekaj zanesljivih tudi uveljavljenih
<yang> Zadnjic sem ze razlagal o navadnem medu in EKO medu
<lynxlynxlynx> sam napis pa nič ne pomeni
<yang> Imeli so EKO med, recimo da so imeli cebele za oprasevanje na EKO plantazah pol to deluje, drugace je pa cisto vseeno
<yang> EKO je bil ene 4 eur drazji
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kaj ma pa to veze ce je plantaza eko?
<yang> ja dve sorti medu so prodajal
<yang> idioterna: ja recimo da je manj skropiv ane
<idioterna> sej cebele ne nabirajo skropiv
<yang> no pac
<yang> ves kaj mislim
<idioterna> vem ja
<idioterna> zato se mi pa GMO zdi boljsa finta
<idioterna> k rabis manj skropiv
<yang> ja
<yang> drzi
<yang> genetsko modificiras zivilo
<yang> in upeva tam kjer drugace brez skropiv ne bi
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> to je kr kul
<yang> ampak ne vem, jst se ustrasim, poleti sem kupil GMO jagode, velike kot moja pest, halo pa cisto brez okusa, lepe pa za na slikat
<yang> ker GMO pomeni tudi dimenzioniranje teh produktov itd.
<idioterna> ja pa ne kupt tega ane
<idioterna> kje si jih pa kupil?
<yang> pejt v hofer pa kupi navadne banane, pa bio banane pa bos videl da je razlika v okusu
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem js sam domace banane jem
<yang> domace banane?
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> saj ne rastejo v SLO
<idioterna> ja a misls da so sam v sloveniji ljudje doma
<yang> ;)
<yang> jst sploh prave zrele banane se nikoli nisem okusil, baje ima cisto drug okus
<yang> te natrgajo ze kaksne 2 mesca predno so zrele
<idioterna> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> tud ni sam ene sorte banan
<yang> vecina ekksoticnega sadja je taka, dobro kivije imamo domace
<yang> seveda, banan je ogromno
<lynxlynxlynx> tako kot vidikov gmo
<yang> o GMO nisem veliko bral, eni pravjo da je ok, drugi so pa proti, nisem biotehnolog da bi se spoznal
<idioterna> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> od proti maš par neumnosti od monsanta, mene pa bolj skrbi na dolgi rok
<idioterna> biotehnologi pravjo da je ok
<idioterna> uni k se ne spoznajo pa pravjo da je grozno
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej kaj smo naredili s psmi
<idioterna> kako kaj?
<idioterna> DOGECOIN!
<yang> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> večja specializacija pomeni manjšo prožnost
<idioterna> ja sam js si ne predstavljam resevanja iz rusevin z volkovi
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na trend podnebnih sprememb, to ni dobra strategija
<lynxlynxlynx> a misliš psov? jst tud ne
<slax0r> v cem je fora da v sw centru ne mores installirat teamspeaka, kao da ga ni, z apt-get pa dela? a ni sw center sam front za apt-get?
<lynxlynxlynx> očitno ne
<lynxlynxlynx> bi blo preveč enostavno, logično, smiselno
<slax0r> mja...zgleda
<slax0r> I miss slackware :(
<yang> slax0r: za GUI probaj morda synaptic
<slax0r> saj bo, I don't mind the terminal
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej je not
<CrazyLemon> sam kliknit moraš "Pokaži tehnične predmete"
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/teamspeak.png
<yang> dz0ny: users of
<yang> any Linux-kernel operating system employing GNU software (which
<yang> comprises less than 15% of most modern Linux distributions nowadays)
<yang> call the operating system âLiGNUx.â
<yang> zanimivo
<yang> sem mislu da je drugacen ratio
<yang> torej kaj si mislite o imenu "LIGNUX" men se ne zdi slaba ideja
<yang> slisi se precej podobno kot Linux
<yang> tudi izgovarja se podobno/enako
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž se enako
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a9dyBA6_700b.jpg
<yang> idioterna: hehe
<yang> dz0ny: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU/Linux_naming_controversy
<Pepelka> GNU/Linux naming controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<yang> o sasa84 , si napekla zadosti dobrot ?
<yang> lahk prides se k meni mal potice iskati ce imas premalo, so mi sosede prinesle, ne vem ce bom zmogel vse pojesti
<lynxlynxlynx> nes v javno kuhinjo
<dz0ny> sasa84: dej yangu razloz zakaj punce nosho k "fantom" potice, slščce itd... :)
<sasa84> yang, uf, mislm, da je :)
<yang> dz0ny: eh te so prestare zame, so ze v penziji
<sasa84> sej večino sem dala kolegu :)
<sasa84> am, dz0ny ...? :)
<yang> dz0ny: mlade ljubljanske frajle ne znajo potice spect
<sasa84> ljubezen gre skozi želodec? :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi vse dala kolegu.. čemu ga rajcaš :p
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: a sprejemajo pripravljeno hrano ?
<sasa84> eno majhno skledčko sem za nas pustila :)
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: kje je to, kaksen URL ?
<sasa84> tko če kn pride :)
<sasa84> yang, sej jst Å¡ele zadne leto rada mal packam... prej nism tko, sm sam kuhala
<sasa84> sicer pa dz0ny ... s tem hočmo dokazat, da smo kao gospodinje :)
<sasa84> če te fant povab na večerjo... pol veš, da hoče narest gud imprešn :D
<yang> al pa ves da ne zna nic skuhati haha
<yang> sasa84: jst obvladam tko ene 5 receptov, tok da vsaka misli, da znam kuhat
<yang> pa v bistvu ne znam
<yang> hocm povedat, da je nabor jedi omejen
<yang> se pravi znam narest, jajcka na oko, cokolesnik, limonado, puding, juho iz vrecke, morda se kaj
<sasa84> lej yang ... poznam odrasle ženske, k dlje od kuhanja hrenovk, pečenja jajc in kuhanja makaronov (+ omaka iz kozarčka) še niso pršle
<yang> ja, zalostno, tudi za moskega
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a so vsaj dobre v postli??
<sasa84> pač... glavn d znaš poskrbet zase
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, am... kok nej jst za the par vem :P vpraš me za druge! :P
<yang> CrazyLemon: pa ej, ne mors lacen seksat !
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah.. za druge me ne zanima! zanimajo me te k ne znajo kuhat... s katerim adutom pol prepričajo nasprotni (enak ??) splol :D
<CrazyLemon> splol :D ..spol :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, glede na to, da so vse samske... mogoče z nobenim? :P
<idioterna> zakaj ne mors lacn seksat?
<idioterna> v afriki jim ocitno ratuje
<sasa84> lol
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 očitno :D
<sasa84> živjo idioterna :)
<sasa84> tombola listki so čist sexy :>
<yang> a si kaj zadela ?
<sasa84> lohk kr shranš zadevščino, če bom še kej nucala za drugič :)
<sasa84> yang, 26. bo
<sasa84> prideš? ;)
<yang> hvala za vabilo, ampak sem ze povabljen nekam :)
<sasa84> a bolš kuha k jst? :P
<yang> ne vem kako ti kuhas :)
<CrazyLemon> mora vrnit "uslugo" sosedam k so prinesle potico :p
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sej 26. bom v lj :)
<sasa84> ne na rakeku :)
<yang> tezko bi se uskladila
<yang> Lep bozicni vecer vsem
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: nič ne vem o njihovi politiki, ampak ne vem, če bi komplicirali
<lynxlynxlynx> ena podobna stvar je zraven cvetličarne pri tržnici moste
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, kaj to?
<lynxlynxlynx> javna kuhinja
<sasa84> a tam je? nism vedlas
<idioterna> tle nisi pejstnu
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BcQthFvIIAAN9Jd.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sup
<dz0ny> ravno razvozu familijo :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si jih pustil v gozdu? :)
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> mrs
<dz0ny> tebe bom v gozfu pustu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ybqsis4A64
<Pepelka> Ultimate Fails Compilation 2013 || Best Fails of the Year! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe for new compilations every Friday! ► http://bit.ly/failarmy The ULTIMATE fails compilation of the year! It has been a fantastic year for fails, her...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah kaj pa vem :D
<CrazyLemon> tist z avtom na 35s
<CrazyLemon> je pa epic
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-25
<yang> 09:36:34 up 706 days,  9:49,  4 users,  load average: 1.07, 1.09, 1.06
<idioterna> jsm pa vse rebootou letos
<yang> jst dolocene rebootam, dolocene pustim
<yang> Linux trisquel 3.12.3-gnu #1 SMP Thu Dec 5 , tale glih ne more met nevem kok uptimea
<yang> verjetn bi pocas moral updateat openwrt, sam "dok radi, ne diram"
<yang> kaksen kisel bozic, ni snega, pa megla :/
<yang> LJ ma ful slabo klimo pozimi
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> mi k smo revni si bolsga ne mormo prvosct
<yang> pa ti nis tolk
<idioterna> kko nism
<idioterna> se avta nimam
<idioterna> pa bajte tut ne
<yang> lahk bi mel oboje
<idioterna> sm pomislu na to
<idioterna> pa ne vem kaj bi s temi recmi pocel
<yang> eni za dopuste zapravljajo
<idioterna> to se mi zdi bl pametn
<idioterna> no, odvisn za kasn dopust gre i guess
<yang> ja fajn bi blo zdele bit recimo na ... hmmm... kanarskih otokih
<idioterna> ampak skozi popotnistvo se ogromno naucis
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> tam ne vem kaj bi pocel
<yang> v kratkih rokavih bi bil
<yang> jst na kanarskih se nisem bil, si pa zelim 1x it
<idioterna> zdele bi su v vietnam al pa na filipine pomagat zrtvam tajfuna
<idioterna> js tut se nism bil ampak vem da je dolgocasno
<idioterna> pac turisticna destinacija kot vsaka druga
<yang> enga poznam, k gre vsak let dec/jan. na kanarce surfat, tist zna bit zabavno
<idioterna> plaze pa hoteli
<yang> ced se s tem ukvarjas
<yang> sploh ce dost stresno delas, pase mal dopusta
<Sky[x]> yrue
<Sky[x]> true
<yang> eno stran sem zadnjic nasel preko bannerja, ki ti isce sopotnika/co za potovanja hehe
<idioterna> dunno, men se to zdi mucenje
<yang> sicer to je malo tko, cloveka ne poznas pa bos z njim sel na potovanje, mal cudno
<idioterna> ajde ce mas kindle sabo da preberes tistih 30 knjig k jih nimas priloznosti prej
<idioterna> ves point potovanj je da si z ljudmi ki jih ne poznas na njih
<yang> idioterna: saj ko pravim it na kanarce, ne pomeni da bi na plazi se soncil 8 ur na dan...
<yang> mas kej za videt
<yang> gres got na vulkan
<yang> ce si skurjen, bolj pase dopust na "off", ce pa nisi, pa bolj kaksna potovanja v stilu popotnistva
<yang> neko zimsko destinacijo se bo treba spomnit, ker mamo kvoto za koriscenje dopusta nekje 5 dni do konca marca
<idioterna> dunno jsm skos skurjen pa mi je kerkol "morje" muka
<idioterna> ajde ce froce peles je mal drugac
<yang> 1 teden morja je mal tumac, se strinjam, mors met nekaj za pocet, al da kempiras al da se gres kaksne vodne sporte al da kuhas, da ti hitrej mine
<yang> jst naceloma sploh ne hodim na morje
<yang> ce ze, grem na kaksno jezero raje
<idioterna> js hodim na morje ampak s psom
<idioterna> zdej k je ze star sicer ze skor nc
<yang> a to je bil tvoj pes od malega ?
<idioterna> od mal manj kot 2 mescov ja
<yang> se dobr da je tok prjazn, da ga lahko peljes na morje
<idioterna> ne vem ce je prjazn
<idioterna> ubogljiv je
<yang> no sej to, da se ne stepe z vsakim
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjPl7KGRp5k
<Pepelka> Beach - YouTube
<idioterna> evo ga
<yang> hehe ja taprav plavalec
<yang> eh kaaj je moja vse delala na bledu
<yang> je plavala na otok
<idioterna> hecn mi je da ful resuje iz vode kr sam od sebe
<idioterna> nc ga nismo ucil
<idioterna> kr prime za roko pa vlece vn
<yang> pol mi je blo ful hudo, k je ratala bolj popadljiva, da je nisem vec mogel na bled vozit
<idioterna> ja naucis jo da ni ane
<idioterna> vec jo med pse vozs
<idioterna> pa si strog do tacga vedenja
<yang> ja, nisem je solal k je bla mejhna
<idioterna> ja zakaj pa ne
<idioterna> to bi itak moralo bit obvezno
<idioterna> itak se predvsem ti naucis s psom delat v soli
<yang> prvega psa sem solal
<yang> sam tist je bil drugacen karakter,, druga pasma
<yang> se pa strinjam da je vsakega pametno solati v zacetku, ce ga imas namen imeti 10+ let
<idioterna> ce ga nimas namena met 10+ let si ga pomoje sploh ne bi smel privoscit
<yang> seveda, da pol koncajo v gmajnicah, to je neodgovorno
<yang> ta zavetisca so ful problematicna, vecina si jih zeli imeti mladicke
<yang> poznam jih par ki so vzeli psa iz zavetisca, jaz bi pomoje tud, ce bom se kdaj imel psa
<yang> samo prevec te obveze
<anny> ho ho merry christmas
<yang> hohoho anny
<yang> je blo kaj daril ?
<anny> uf
<anny> božiček je radodaren
<anny> spat Å¡li ob 3h
<yang> anny: a ste sli se k polnocnici
<anny> ja
<anny> prav nagravžno so fušali :)
<yang> kje to
<anny> v lj:)
<anny> nekdo je prišel z neuglašeno violino in slabim znanjem
<anny> ma sej je bilo kar hecno
<idioterna> fake bozic je letos
<yang> ni senga
<yang> snega
<anny> mhm
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa mraza tut nobenga
<idioterna> to je ta global warming
<anny> bomo pa prišparali pri kurjavi
<yang> mogoce bomo cez 10 let lahko ze v kratkih hlacah
<idioterna> js nocm bit v kratkih hlacah
<idioterna> js hocm da mrces zares pomre vsaj enkrat na leto
<anny> za mrčes mora biti ene -10
<anny> dva tedna
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ja pa da bi spet lahko drsali na jezerih lepo
<yang> kot vcasih
<yang> ne tm na lumpi ledeni plosci v tivoliju
<anny> saj bo saj bo
<yang> ko sem bil mulc, se spomnim da so se na vrbskem jezeru vozili s hroscem gor
<anny> mraz mislim
<yang> Beatle VW
<anny> z betlom :)
<yang> mislim da je blejsko zamrznilo nazadnje leta 2011 ?
<yang> prej pa 8 let ne
<idioterna> o ja
<idioterna> drsali
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTvL0tShbDQ&hd=1
<Pepelka> Drsanje po februarju / Ice Skating Over February - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Posneto z / Recorded using GoPro HERO 2, Google Galaxy Nexus. Glasba iz / Soundtrack based on "Theatrical Trailer (annabloom vs. Jeris)" cc-by http://ccmixte...«
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOzqIsksmdI
<Pepelka> Cats Vs Dogs - Supercut Compilation 2013! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Leave a like and a comment for more videos! Like our facebook page! - https://www.facebook.com/Frlkk Cats Vs Dogs Supercut Compilation 2013! Cats Vs Dogs Sup...«
<anny> mačke zmagajo!
<yang> http://v4.si/DSC08119.JPG Februar 2012
<yang> vmes je bla ze voda, in gre folk z otroci v vozickih na otok pa drsalke gor
<yang> aha sej mam tutu sliko
<yang> http://v4.si/DSC08097.JPG
<yang> led je bil ze precej tanek
<yang> nekje sem prebral da 5cm ploskev lahko drzi tezo enega cloveka
<idioterna> sej vozick plava
<yang> http://jp.si/DSC07989.JPG tkole je pa z druge strani blo videt
<CrazyLemon> merry/happy christmas :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: hvala enako
<anny> vesel božič
<anny> http://www.zurnal24.si/zakaj-hoditi-z-zensko-ki-je-knjizni-molj-clanek-215858
<Pepelka> Zakaj hoditi z žensko, ki je knjižni molj - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Zadnje čase boste pogosto slišali, da je prava redkosti najti žensko, ki raje bere knjigo kot gleda televizijo. Če jo najdete, je nikar ne izpustite iz rok.«
<CrazyLemon> anny a predstavljaš svoje argumente? :)
<anny> samo dajam dober nasvet
<anny> zavijste v knjižnico
<yang> al pa na gutenberga, ce je knjiznica predalec
<yang> si donirala anny ?
<anny> nope
<anny> najprej moram naložit na paypa
<anny> *paypal
<yang> na paypal se ne nalaga, trga se s kreditne kartice
<CrazyLemon> ne govor neumnosti no yang
<CrazyLemon> tudi "nalaga" se
<CrazyLemon> !g paypal topup
<Pepelka> Top up your PayPal account. https://www.paypal-topup.ee/
<CrazyLemon> /s/ee/si
<anny> jap
<yang> Add Funds is Not Available
<yang> PayPal does not currently offer the ability to add funds from your bank account.
<yang> When you make a payment, PayPal charges the buyer's credit card and instantly credits the seller's PayPal account.
<yang> More Information
<CrazyLemon> yang ja..če greš prek paypala to res ne gre.. imaš pa ponavadi banner na desni strani
<CrazyLemon> z linkom na paypal-topup.si :)
<yang> hvala
<yang> to je preko posrednika
<yang> si  ze nalagal preko tega ?
<CrazyLemon> sm ja
<CrazyLemon> plačaš dodatnih 35c za UPN nalog to je pa vse
<anny> nekaj novega :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js mam zgleda moderno banko
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno novo..je že kar nekaj časa
<idioterna> k loh kr direkt na paypal polagam pa dvigujem z njega
<anny> meni se zdi to< boljša varianta kot kreditna
<CrazyLemon> anny odvisno :).. IMO predplačniška visa je še boljša varianta  :)
<idioterna> ma js mam tut kreditne gor obesene
<idioterna> k je vcasih hitr treba placat
<idioterna> banke se pa rade obirajo
<yang> fora kreditnih je da mas omejen limit
<yang> in je fino ce lahko dodatno nalozis denar gor z nakazilom
<yang> ce mas recimo 300 limita, pa mas paypal na 0, pol ne mores vec od 300 porabit
<yang> in tut resetira se vedno na isto pol
<yang> tko da vec od 300 balance-a ne mors met nikol
<yang> idioterna: fletno bi blo, da bi kr BTC funding nardil, sej se je Paypal CEO nekaj hvalil da ma BTCje hehe
<Sky[x]> o kateri moderni banki to sedaj govorite?
<CrazyLemon> o slabi banki! najbl moderna...oni ti dajo denar ki ga ne rabiš vrnit!
<CrazyLemon> </troll>
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Sky[x]> hehe]
<Sky[x]> ravno o nlb bral na slo tech pa komentarje :)
<idioterna> moja mama ma ful kreditov na nlb pa ji se nobenga niso odpisal :\
<anny> idioterna, kar v slabo banko jih nest :)
<idioterna> ne vem ce to dela ce nisi bogat
<anny> damn
<[nitro]> srečen božič zelim vsem ubuntu-si članom sm si reku mal vas pa moram obistkat na ircu :)
<anny> vesel božič tudi tebi
<[nitro]> enako
<[nitro]> opazam z leti kar je ta kanal da nas je neki isto stevilo gor :)
<[nitro]> irc je bil pred leti za nas macji kaselj a za mulce ocitno vec ni tko :)
<[nitro]> al majo pa se kake svoje kanale :)
<anny> so na fejst bukovem
<[nitro]> irc dela na vsakem racunalniku sam pod winsi morjo kupit mirc :)
<anny> mi nismo več mulci!
<[nitro]> ne tko sm mislu da bi se vecalo stevilo ubuntu ircarjev
<anny> kupijo? kupijo?!
<anny> ko se bo povečalo število ubuntu uporabnikov
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: GIMP 2.8.0 vs PHOTOSHOP CS5.5 EXTENDED  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41225/#p41225
<yang> Akismet
<yang> Deactivate | Settings
<yang> Used by millions, Akismet is quite possibly the best way in the world to protect your blog from comment and trackback spam. It keeps your site protected from spam even while you sleep.
<yang> Comments (6,823)
<yang> Zgleda, da ne deluje
<idioterna> yang: na: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2hO4_UEe-4
<Pepelka> This Video Will Hurt - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Official Discussion on http://www.reddit.com/r/CGPGrey/comments/1tjaj4/the_video_will_hurt_grey_explains/ http://www.CGPGrey.com/ https://subbable.com/cgpgre...«
<idioterna> yang: da bos razumel v cem je problem
<yang> a da bom dobil headache
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> cel video poglej
<yang> sem pogruntal v cemu je problem, da akismet ni bi konfiguriran sploh, samo enablan je bil
<dz0ny> yang lolz
<dz0ny> even better das en random kljuc
<dz0ny> ti nc ne pove da je napacen :)
<dz0ny> dnscoin http://okturtles.com/
<Pepelka> okTurtles + DNSNMC :: Surveillance-free communication on your favorite websites
<Pepelka> »okTurtles brings NSA-proof messages to your favorite websites. DNSNMC is your connection to the Namecoin blockchain.«
<idioterna> joj, tak vreme je da ne morm bit not
<idioterna> sibam u hribe
<idioterna> srecno
<anny> lp
<anny> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2013/12/internetna_zasebnost_visi_na_nitki.aspx
<Pepelka> Internetna zasebnost visi na nitki | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Zaradi Snowdnovih razkritij in številnih kraj osebnih podatkov so čedalje bolj oblegani zadnji stebri medmrežne anonimnosti, kot sta Tor in bitcoin. Govori se o vsesplošni enkripciji spleta.«
<anny> *?"#$!
<dz0ny> pač RN
<dz0ny> se ve kdo to bere
<anny> koliko sodeluje M$ z vlado?
<anny> nekaj se je šušljalo, da imajo OS vgrajen backdoor, ki pošilja podatke
<anny> sicer zdaj to ni več potrebno, ker ljudje rade volje dajo svoje gate na pladen na socialnih omrežjih
<dz0ny> anny: bl je problem to da vse dela samo na win
<dz0ny> in potem jih m$ lahko izsiljuje
<anny> sigh
<dz0ny> za licence
<anny> nihče se mi ne smili
<anny> vsak svojo luknjo sam skoplje
<anny> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/27/microsoft_encryption_nsa_spying/
<Pepelka> Microsoft, HURTING after NSA backdooring, vows to now harden its pipe • The Register
<Pepelka> »Snooping on private messages 'breach of the 4th Amendment'«
<dz0ny> anny: tle jo tli plačuješ :>
<dz0ny> ti*
<anny> http://rt.com/news/windows-8-nsa-germany-862/
<Pepelka> Built-in backdoor: German govt warns of significant Windows 8 security danger — RT News
<Pepelka> »Leaked documents from the German Federal Office for Information Security (BSI) indicate that the organization has become suspicious of Trusted Platform Module (TPM) technology built into an increasing number of Windows 8 PCs and tablets.«
<anny> mamicu vam
<dz0ny> anny: kaj si tako jezna
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> bozični duh pa to
<anny> jezna sem, ker smo ovce
<anny> duh ja, ne čisto božični
<anny> bom nehala
<johnnyyy> @anny: ne bit huda :)
<idioterna> niste resni
<idioterna> zuni je 15 stopinj
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj ma eno veze z drugim?
<idioterna> ja aprila je velka noc
<idioterna> ne bozic
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, kdaj je bilo nazadnje tako
<lynxlynxlynx> arhiv na arsotu je samo za eno leto na enkrat
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmKKaf2F6uk
<Pepelka> Russian video that made the whole world cry - YouTube
<Pepelka> ».There is still hope on this world...:) . .Music: The Cinematic Orchestra - Arrival Of The Birds JOIN OUR PAGE :https://www.facebook.com/BestOffVines.Official«
<en_31> Ojla, pozna kdo kako skripto, ki bi avtomatsko generirala download linke z gumbi za download vsebine ? Npr ime fala - download button
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-siba-na-javor.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/bozicna-ljubljana-z-javora.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> en_31: wat
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: mislm da hoce Options Indexes
<lynxlynxlynx> možno, ja
<en_31> ja ja to bo to :)
<en_31> pa sm rešu z eno simple php skriptico :D
<en_31> hvala
<en_31> hehe
<anny> na, pa je tema zunaj :)
<anny> gremo luuučke gledat!
<en_31> Ja, če si v LJ je to res zabavno :D
<lynxlynxlynx> anny: a res, mate že temo?
<anny> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> hosta v senci?
<anny> čez 15 minut bo že taka, da bi jo rezal
<en_31>  v Gorici je pa taka megla, da komi vidiš 10 m pred sabo. Kot v LJ včasih :D
<lynxlynxlynx> tu se še začel ni
<lynxlynxlynx> je bla bl tema prej, ko je bila ena fronta na obzorju
<yang> Kdor bi rad videl lucke, pa ne more do LJ, si jih lahko ogleda tule
<yang> http://jp.si/lucke-lj1.gif
<yang> http://jp.si/lucke-lj2.gif
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
<Pepelka> Download Not Complete
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si testiral? :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> sasa84: je kaj potice ostalo ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kcl_acpi.c:999:5: error: too few arguments to function
<dz0ny> ffs
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny očitno je tole zadnji catalyst ki podpira moj apu :)
<CrazyLemon> +stable
<dz0ny> ja driver se ne kompajla
<dz0ny> ker apu pa maš?
<sasa84> yang, jp, Å¡e nekaj ;)
<yang> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slika:Velika_no%C4%8D_-_jedila_hren_%C5%A1unka_pirhi_potica.jpg
<Pepelka> Slika:Velika noč - jedila hren šunka pirhi potica.jpg - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<yang> Kaj je znacilno za bozicno vecerjo, tut neka sunka ane ?
<yang> nasa je bla tokrat za razlio veganska
<yang> vecerja, ne sunka
<sasa84> a ni za božič blo včasih kao pečenice pa zelje?
<sasa84> mislm... na sveti večer
<sasa84> al po polnočnici :)
<sasa84> no... niko kurent :P
<sasa84> bi mogla pogledat kaj on prav :)
<yang> ja, pojma nimam ponavad smo jedl sunko
<yang> ok danes sem jedel pecenico tko da sem mal zglihal
<sasa84> baje se za nov let ne sme jest aviacije :)
<dz0ny> nonsensesense
<yang> aviacije ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ptičev
<yang> heh, zakaj bi pa ptice jedel , saj nisem italjan :)
<uu1223> http://store.steampowered.com/app/550
<uu1223> navali narode
<Pepelka> Save 50% on Left 4 Dead 2 on Steam
<Pepelka> »Set in the zombie apocalypse, Left 4 Dead 2 (L4D2) is the highly anticipated sequel to the award-winning Left 4 Dead, the #1 co-op game of 2008. This co-operative action horror FPS takes you and your friends through the cities, swamps and cemeteries of the Deep South, from Savannah to New Orleans across five expansive campaigns.«
<uu1223> L4D2 je free!
<yang> a je steam una stvar k ima kamero z heat sensorjem ?
<uu1223> Click "Play Game" to collect your FREE copy. Happy Holidays!
<uu1223> ne da bi vedel
<uu1223> to je xbox one najbrž
<uu1223> s kinectom
<yang> mozno
<yang> baje ma tudi face recognition, samo mimo gres in se lahko logiras
<dz0ny> uu1223: yang te trola
<uu1223> nep, to dejansko je tako
<uu1223> *naj bi bilo ;)
<uu1223> videi so nekaj, realnost je pa drugo
<uu1223> pa kao voice recognition pa take fore
<uu1223> saj, Microsoft to že obvlada: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0kDcUEDfmY
<uu1223> :D
<Pepelka> Microsoft Speech Recognition Failed - YouTube
<Pepelka> »It looks like Windows Vista still has problems. Check out this video clip of a demonstration of the voice recognition software that comes packaged with the n...«
<uu1223> no v glavnem, dz0ny, zdaj bomo pa lahko igrali :P
<uu1223> če je pa free, potem pa naj bo v libraryu :)
<uu1223> serverji se jim bodo pa sesipali :)
<dz0ny> uu1223: svoj cas smo imeli ubuntu.si l4d2 server
<mihadroid> Čer
<uu1223> no saj, zdaj je najbrž dota server :P
<dz0ny> ni dota serverja :)
<yang> hardwersko Steam Machine ne zgleda sporen
<uu1223> saj, pravim, če bi bil nek resen krog igralcev, bi jo kupil že zdavnaj :P
<uu1223> yang: ja, pač običen pc :)
<yang> ja
<yang> ce bo poceni se ga splaca nabavit za/namesto - obicni pc
<dz0ny> anyway off to work
<dz0ny> lp
<uu1223> glede na to, da bodo naslednje leto prišli še amd, lahko upamo na konkretne gonilnike za gcn serijo
<uu1223> ajde
<uu1223> no, kakorkoli že, jaz tudi grem, ajde
<mihadroid> !g hello world
<Pepelka> Hello world program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hello_world_program
<sasa84> ooo mihadroid
<mihadroid> sasa84 <3
<sasa84> mihkooo
<mihadroid> Sj ves da sm zarad tebe prisu sm pogledat :)
<mihadroid> Srecn bozic...
<mihadroid> Vsi bezijo :)
<idioterna> ce si pa tok grozen
<mihadroid> Saj vem
<sasa84> ooo mihi, kok si zlatkan :)
<sasa84> vesele praznike tud teb ;)
<CrazyLemon> nč zlatkan..dej mu
<CrazyLemon> vsaj en kos potice
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst mihadroid takoj dam!
<sasa84> itak je Å¡e neki ostal :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you are all talk and no action..kot mihadroid :>
<yang> ja danes mam potico za veceerjo
<yang> pa mleko
 * CrazyLemon pravkar jedu lešnikovo potico
<yang> lesnikovo, ponavad je orehova
<mihadroid> Crazy best man :)
<yang> lesnikove pa ne vem ce sem jo ze kdaj jedel
<yang> enkrat sem jedel potico iz pire pa iz sliv, sam ni bla dobra
<mihadroid> Sasa84 dj :)
<yang> pirine moke
<CrazyLemon> yang je tudi orehova pa pehtranova :)
<yang> pa kokosovo sem dobil letos se, pa potratno, pa kandirano, ena soseda mi je 5 razlicnih prinesla vsake po 3 kose
<mihadroid> Pehtranova je najboljs
<yang> men pehtranova ni vsec
<yang> jst prisegam na klasiko, orehova
<mihadroid> Pol kokosova z marmelado. Pol pa ostale
<mihadroid> Pehtranova z velik smetane in cukra
<mihadroid> Sasa84 mi bos spekla?
<sasa84> evo me, evo me
<sasa84> kaj mihadroid ?
<mihadroid> Pehtranovo potico.
<sasa84> mihadroid, zame ej potica orehi+rozine :P
<sasa84> ampak...lohk ti jo ;)
<mihadroid> Kul
<yang> sasa84: kaksno znas ti pripravit ?
<CrazyLemon> sam tako ki je v trgovini :p
<sasa84> yang, sej pr fili lohk experimentiraš... testo je pa pač testo
<mihadroid> Idioterna kako potico bi pa ti?
<sasa84> veš mihadroid .... morm pohvalt idioterna, k mi je naredu listke za tombolo ;)
<sasa84> extra priden poba ;)
<mihadroid> Si kaj zadela?
<CrazyLemon> tale ati.com je pa freakin slow
<CrazyLemon> 10 kB/s
<idioterna> mihadroid: brez rozin, sicer mi je vseeno
<dz0ny> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/alternative-christmas-message/4od
<Pepelka> Alternative Christmas Message - 4oD - Channel 4
<Pepelka> »Alternative Christmas Message on 4 on Demand. Watch Alternative Christmas Message online when you want on 4oD. Whistleblower Edward Snowden, who revealed the mass surveillance programmes organised by the US and other governments, gives this year's The Alternative Christmas Message. Six months ago, Snowden, a computer analyst turned whistleblower, brought to global attention top-secret National Security Agency (NSA) documents leading to revelations abou
<CrazyLemon> .stran store.steampowered.com
<jabuk> Si prepričan da je 'store.steampowered.com' res domena?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e ni noben commital patcha??
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa moraš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js nič.. en mora uporabit isup.me pa parseat če je 'is up' :D
<sasa84> šibam spat... jst sm čist crknena :)
<sasa84> fantje, pridkani bodte
<sasa84> nočka ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: kaj pove snowden? meni se ne naloži
<dz0ny> da se danajšje generacije rojevajo v družbo kjer je analiziranje vsakega njihovega koraka norma
<dz0ny> in da ni prav to
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: tebe je ISP ze blokiral, dz0ny-ja majo pa na crni listi
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, samo video ne dela, stran je naložena in odzivna
<lynxlynxlynx> spinner foo
<yang> ;)
<yang> eh tale potica in mleko sta me uspavala
<yang> sicer je ze tud ura za spannje pocasi
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: http://vimeo.com/82666985
<Pepelka> A Christmas Message From Edward Snowden on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »Because this message appears to be blocked in some place here's another upload... Many thanks to Edward Snowden for his courage and hard work to let the world know…«
<dz0ny> the irony
<yang> a se vimeo video lahk zdownloada
<dz0ny> youtube-dl
<yang> aha
<yang> ok
<dz0ny> zna z 300+ strani
<yang> tale ne dluje
<yang> [vimeo] 82666985: Extracting information
<yang> ERROR: Unable to extract info section
<dz0ny> ➤ youtube-dl http://vimeo.com/82666985              sre dec 25 21:44:44 CET 2013
<Pepelka> A Christmas Message From Edward Snowden on Vimeo
<dz0ny> [vimeo] 82666985: Downloading webpage
<Pepelka> »Because this message appears to be blocked in some place here's another upload... Many thanks to Edward Snowden for his courage and hard work to let the world know…«
<dz0ny> [vimeo] 82666985: Extracting information
<dz0ny> [vimeo] 82666985: Downloading webpage
<dz0ny> [download] Destination: A Christmas Message From Edward Snowden-82666985.mp4
<dz0ny> [download]  14.7% of 5.26MiB at 206.39KiB/s ETA 00:22^C
<dz0ny> yang tebe blokirajo :>
<dz0ny> drugace pa youtube-dl -U
<yang> eh jbg
<dz0ny> ➤ youtube-dl --version                              sre dec 25 21:49:29 CET 2013
<dz0ny> 2013.12.23.4
<yang> 2013.05.07
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> mja dl se vsak dan posodablja
<yang> bom jutr skompajlal novga
<yang> Lahko noc !
<dz0ny> yang: to je python script
<dz0ny> ne nor ga
<dz0ny> ln
<yang> aja vidm da ni paket sploh ja
<yang> sem mislu da je kak paket
<yang> sej je paket, ampak nevem zakaj ga men dpkg ne pokaze smesno
<dz0ny> to mas tist neki gnu only repo
<dz0ny> rms rekel da nes meš tega nameščat
<yang> yang@trisquel:~$ youtube-dl -U http://vimeo.com/82666985
<yang> Updating to version 2013.12.23.4...
<yang> ERROR: no write permissions on /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<Pepelka> A Christmas Message From Edward Snowden on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »Because this message appears to be blocked in some place here's another upload... Many thanks to Edward Snowden for his courage and hard work to let the world know…«
<dz0ny> sudo
<dz0ny> sudo youtube-dl -U
<dz0ny> pol pa tko kot prej
<dz0ny> joj
<yang> ja sej , zdej ga je updejtal
<yang> prej pa sploh nisem imel youtube-dl pa je vseeno nekje bla ta skripta ocitno da je kr delovalo
<yang> nisem imel paketa
<yang> nc zmatran sem, grem
<idioterna> mal ekscesno se zdi met paket za en sam file :)
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kje se nahaja na androidu mms log dir?
<idioterna> miha ve
<dz0ny>  /data/data/messages.db
<CrazyLemon> nope.. /data is empty
<dz0ny>  /data/data/com.android.providers/telephony/databases/mmssms.db
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> adb shell pa tudi crashne če je več kot 5 vrstic izpisa.. stupid android
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 13.12 works for me
<dz0ny> jp for me too
<dz0ny> sam sem moral patchat
<dz0ny> k 3.11 ma nov api :)
<dz0ny> kernel to
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> sam je čudno.. ker v release notes pravijo da je podpora tudi za 3.11
<dz0ny> mja sej v beta je bil patch
<dz0ny> pol so ga pa ven vrgli
<CrazyLemon> stupid humans
<dz0ny> mja to 2 človeka v celem amd-ju delata
<dz0ny> eden zboli pa drug ne ve kaj točno je bilo kje
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-26
<anny> dan
<idioterna> o
<sajko> http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/
<Pepelka> Save 50% on Left 4 Dead 2 on Steam
<Pepelka> »Set in the zombie apocalypse, Left 4 Dead 2 (L4D2) is the highly anticipated sequel to the award-winning Left 4 Dead, the #1 co-op game of 2008. This co-operative action horror FPS takes you and your friends through the cities, swamps and cemeteries of the Deep South, from Savannah to New Orleans across five expansive campaigns.«
<sajko> Å¡e par urc bo zastonj
<lynxlynxlynx> o, se je končal ddos
<Sky[x]> kasn ?
<lynxlynxlynx> steam
<Sky[x]> a steam so ddosal ?:D
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje je bil ta l4d naval
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> a se kej ve koliko sistemcov imajo oni zadej ? :)
<anny> krejzi je vstal!
<CrazyLemon> nope.. sedim
<anny> iz postelje
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: 10
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: 330 je vseh zaposlenih
<dz0ny> verjetn pa kaj outsourcajo
<Sky[x]> aha zanimivo :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: si kdaj kako raziskavo delal koliko sistemcov rabis glede na obseg storitve ali kaj podobnega ?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> idioterna: kolk serverjev(bare) maš čez
<dz0ny> pol deliš to cifro z kolk serverjev maš :)
<dz0ny> če se greš pa autoscaling pa te cloud zadeve
<dz0ny> si pa kr sam lahko
<dz0ny> :>
<Sky[x]> hehe
<dz0ny> zdobbie: kaj igramo?
<zdobbie> dz0ny: dunno
<zdobbie> css mogoce
<dz0ny> hm in 8 hours prej ne
<dz0ny> l4d2 mam :)
<zdobbie> l4d2 lahko, ce smo stirje?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam da se zberjeo
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: si že slišal za CRIU
<Sky[x]> nop
<Sky[x]> CRIU, a project to implement checkpoint/restore functionality for Linux in userspace.
<Sky[x]> ala timemachine na osx ? :D
<dz0ny> nope to je za programe
<dz0ny> recmo maš nek app ki ga moraš z .dataram
<dz0ny> migrirat na drugo mašino
<dz0ny> tko google seli programe po datacentrih
<Sky[x]> zanimivo tole berem sedaj
<Sky[x]> k bi tkole lahko lubice selil :D
<dz0ny> clone clone
<anny> Sky[x] pazi, da lubice ne zvejo ena za drugo
<dz0ny> anny: ne morjo
<dz0ny> eno frezneš
<zdobbie> awsnap http://www.experientia.com/blog/ethnographic-research-facebook-is-basically-dead-and-buried-with-uk-teenagers/
<Pepelka> Putting people first Ethnographic research: Facebook is basically dead and buried with UK teenagers
<dz0ny> mhm
<Sky[x]> anny, evo dz0ny ti je dal dober odgovor hehe :D
<anny> mhmmm
<anny> dokler te ena ne kresne z valjarjem vse Å¡tima
<idioterna> dz0ny: okol 200
<Sky[x]> anny, haha dobra :D
<dz0ny> anny: zakaj nasilje
<anny> ker smo ženske nasilne...ljubice še bolj
<anny> valjar manj boli od maščevanja
<Sky[x]> jst upam da nima rada anny nasilaj se kje drugje pri bolj intimnih zadevah :)
<idioterna> a mas plan preizkusit al zakaj te to skrbi
<Sky[x]> idioterna: ne nimam, sam za druge me skrbi :)
<anny> Sky[x] ne spadam ravno med plašne
<anny> firbec ga matra, to je :)
<Sky[x]> kaj ce bi jst telefon prizgal nazaj :)
<anny> kr daj
<anny> ne grizem, razen če nasprotna stan to zahteva :)
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<anny> sky is the limit
<Sky[x]> no no
<Sky[x]> sky je nekaj ki je brez limita :D
<Sky[x]> sky has no limit
<anny> waw
<anny> tvoja mora biti vesela, ko dobi kreditno kartico :)
<Sky[x]> kot 1. ni nobena moja :D
<Sky[x]> 2. se nobeni nism dal kartice :D
<Sky[x]> 3. sem samski in nimam nobene :D
<anny> bemu
<anny> život je pasji
<anny> za računalničarje
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> nasa punca je vedno virtualna :D
<idioterna> me prov zanima od kje ta ideja
<anny> tista ne kuha
<Sky[x]> ej tud Siri zna kuhat :D
<anny> sexa tudi bl slabo
<Sky[x]> sam povedat ji morsk aj hehe
<Sky[x]> kaj*
<idioterna> no no
<idioterna> seksat zna racunalnik precej dobr
<Sky[x]> za sexat ti pa vsebino pripravi lol :D
<anny> kje, kje?
<anny> za desanko in levanko
<idioterna> moj se zna jit celo orgijo
<Sky[x]> nic sarmice vabijo :D
<Sky[x]> bbl
<anny> jaz grem tudi kuhat
<anny> dober tek!
<idioterna> 8 se jih na kp sprav pa vsak 3500000000x na sekundo not pa vun potegne.
<anny> isuse
<idioterna> majo pa zlo mejhne
<idioterna> 22 nanometrov al kok ze
<anny> droben tisk
<idioterna> se pa vseen kr dobr presvicajo
<anny> vedno je ena zajla
<sasa84> juhuuu miškice
<anny> juhu, saša
<anny> kako kaj nova frizura?
<yang> pics !
<anny> PICS!
<CrazyLemon> PIX!
<dz0ny> pixel
<dz0ny> .imdb disconnect
<jabuk> Disconnect (2012) 115 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (25,170 glasov) MT: 64/100
<jabuk> A drama centered on a group of people searching for human connections in today's wired world.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3933317401/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny> e cist proper ^^
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hzykclJ7pg
<Pepelka> Rising from Ashes Official Theatrical Trailer (2013) - Documentary HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK: http://goo.gl/dHs73 Rising from Ashes Officia...«
<idioterna> sasa84: fajn frizura
<idioterna> dej se drugim pokaz
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9.7°C @26.12.2013 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% Veter: vzhodnik 0.9 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 8.43°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:43:01, Sončni zahod: 15:22:34
<sasa84> lol idioterna
<sasa84> kok pa veš? :)
<sasa84> anny, nova frizirca je kul
<sasa84> lordi jo je pohvalu
<sasa84> baje ga spominjam na neko bejbo... glede na to kok je oblečena je zihr iz neke variante kao star trek
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo! kje jo je pa lord vidu?! ...hmmm :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41226/#p41226
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jah....
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, morš printa, d ma lordi dost bl appealing ime+priimk kt ti :P
<sasa84> priznat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zanimivo..menjaš temo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ja kaj pa bi rad zvedu no? :P kje je lordi vidu frizuro? :P
 * CrazyLemon thinks something fishy is going on
<sasa84> čak...mejbi najdem uno bejbo
<idioterna> sasa84: pojma nimam, mal nagajam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mislm d je serija starbucks al nek tazga... neka bjonda
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce ji je reku like star trek girl, pol ves kam pes taco moli
<dz0ny> sasa84: a taka frizura? http://www.gatefans.net/gforums/attachments/28222/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> looool
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41227/#p41227
<sasa84> dz0ny, lej... k sm prvič vidla lordija v ubuntu hlačkah... to je to a ne :>
<dz0ny> sasa84: drugac edina blondinka v filmu https://db.tt/3imTgkvs
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-12-26 13:54:27.png
<sasa84> ni star trek dz0ny ... neka podobna serija more bit, k mi je reku, d na nekih stripovskih al kakšnih sejmih hodjo vsi njo gledat
<sasa84> starbucks sm si zapomnla... neka bjonda
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> čak če jo najdm pod zgodovino :P
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> starbuck
<dz0ny> to je pa bsg
<sasa84> najdla!
<dz0ny> yes she is nice
<sasa84> http://www.themarysue.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/starbucks4.jpeg
<sasa84> tale
<sasa84> starbucks bsg
<sasa84> dz0ny, tole bi znal bit sumljiv a ne :P
<dz0ny> pa ni starbucks
<dz0ny> ti mesas kofete ripof pa names
<sasa84> http://www.movietrailerreviews.net/home/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/katee-sackhoff-BSG-starbuck-500.jpg
<sasa84> she smokes too!
<sasa84> lej...kar mi je reku lordi
<sasa84> jst tole pojma nimam kwa je
<sasa84> zarad mene tud Å¡trudl
<sasa84> joj pardon!
<sasa84> am... vzem kšno drugo pecivo
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> ni star trek dz0ny ... neka podobna serija more bit, k mi je reku, d na nekih stripovskih al kakšnih sejmih hodjo vsi njo gledat
<CrazyLemon> s tem jo je osvojil :>
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡lo je zto, d kok je ne poznam :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 right :>
<sasa84> in jst sam... o_O
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruqEax1k350 next time moras tako zgledat :>
<Pepelka> Battlestar Galactica: Katee Sackhoff on Starbuck (Paley) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Actress Katee Sackhoff (Kara Thrace aka Starbuck) talks about her elation at getting the role and the shock at finding out what the previous incarnation of S...«
<CrazyLemon> milka caramel tastes like coffee..yuck
<sasa84> jao dz0ny :P
<sasa84> povej kaj bi rad no :P
<sasa84> a ni zadost, d mam ubuntu inštaliran? :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: js nc
<dz0ny> on bo pa vesel :)
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: cigav je tist dekolte
<dz0ny> k te zagi sprasuje ?:>
<sasa84_> konekšn riset baj pir :P
<sasa84_> nej sasa84 spoka dol :P
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: got it :>
<dz0ny> pol pa tle samski neki...
<dz0ny> ruse
<idioterna> pics
<dz0ny> idioterna: the other chan, where everyone whines at something
<dz0ny> about*
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: od best kolegice :)
<sasa84> ajm bak!
<idioterna> dz0ny: aja
<zdobbie> topic je out of date
<Sky[x]> uf sele danes spoznal modern.ie :D
<Sky[x]> oziroma ga zacel uporabljat :)
<zdobbie> http://www.modern.ie/en-us/report#http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.si
<Pepelka> Browser Testing Report: Browser Test & Performance Testing | Modern.IE
<Pepelka> »Scan your website to uncover common coding and development problems while learning about ways to resolve problems specific to your website.«
<zdobbie> ubuntu.si ni optimiziran za Windows 8
<Sky[x]> ok tole importanje OVA datoteke da traja 1h je pa mal cudno
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie optimiziraj ga :)
<zdobbie> WILL OPTIMIZE WITH SILVERLIGHT
<zdobbie> MKAY
<zdobbie> 50EUR/h
<dz0ny> c# al kaj je ze to
<dz0ny> pa itak so ukinl :>
<dz0ny> dekliščine http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1tq459/whats_your_craziest_bachelorbachelorette_party/ceadq3j
<Pepelka> 8inchrookie comments on What's your craziest Bachelor/Bachelorette Party story? (NSFW)
<Pepelka> »Male stripper here. I've done a few bachelorette parties and one I did happens to be one of the most drab experiences in my life while another is pro...«
<dz0ny> zdej vemo kaj je sasa zadnjic pocela
<sasa84> komad za zdobbie
<sasa84> .yt yes sir i can boogie baccara
<jabuk> yes sir i can boogie (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGuFn0RPgaE ♥12,922 ▶6,129,822
 * zdobbie boogies
<zdobbie> tkoj zraven pa boney m
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny the butler.. kr kul movie
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: disconnect
<dz0ny> tud kul movie
<dz0ny> lol ta dota je tud polom
<dz0ny> zgleda je folk dosegel dost tock da je v ranked match spet polno rusov
<dz0ny> its sucks beyond
<zdobbie> GO RUSSIA GO
<zdobbie> 147% devoted
<dz0ny> ne to folk je bolan
<zdobbie> .imdb the butler
<zdobbie> zeh
<jabuk> The Butler (2013) 132 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.9/10 (20,911 glasov) MT: 66/100
<jabuk> As Cecil Gaines serves eight presidents during his tenure as a butler at the White House, the civil rights movement, Vietnam, and other major events affect this man's life, family, and American society.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi707045657/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<zdobbie> !g imdb the butler
<Pepelka> The Butler (2013) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1327773/
<zdobbie_> zakvaj me dol mece
<CrazyLemon> ker je dz0ny napisal disconnect
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: maste dost hladno na obali?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 15°C @26.12.2013 16:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% Veter: jugovzhodnik 4.6 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk> Koper: 12.96°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:44:24, Sončni zahod: 15:27:31
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ kr ja
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: dobr, pol ne bo pene, ko bos zalavfu APU
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +36.0°C
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem :/
<zdobbie_> YES YOU CAN
<CrazyLemon> i can but i dont know if apu can :/
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kasn putin je pa to
<zdobbie_> the c putin
<CrazyLemon> the worst kind of putin..the C putin
<zdobbie_> sasa84: c putin - good or bad?
<idioterna> don't be putin me no c yo
<zdobbie_> 'Pahor si želi, da bi Slovenija postala Silicijeva dolina Evrope'
<zdobbie_> tko mejhni pa spet nismo
<yang> ;)
<yang> a mamo nahajalisce silicija kje slucajno ?
<yang> ;)
<yang> mogoce bi moral rudnik odpret
<sasa84> zdobbie_, c al v putin? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> no da vidmo ta famozni l4d
<zdobbie_> we got a player ^
<zdobbie_> sasa84: whut
<zdobbie_> sasa84: whut
<sasa84> say whaaaaat zdobbie_
<zdobbie_> [17:58] <sasa84> zdobbie_, c al v putin? :P
<zdobbie_> sasa84: ^ dekodiraj, prosim! :>
<sasa84> napisal si c putin...pa te sprašujem, če mislš v putin :P
<sasa84> ker je pač vladimir... :P
<sasa84> vledek :>
<sasa84> vladek:>
<sasa84> drgač pa mi je bad ja ...če je v putin :P
<zdobbie_> sasa84: ne, na cilko mislim
<sasa84> cilka putin? :P
<zdobbie_> mhm
<sasa84> hu iz cilka putin?
<yang> a se je kdo spilal z smartcardi in citalci ?
 * CrazyLemon returned from killing zombies
<dz0ny> yang me
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> sam ne utegnem zdele
<dz0ny> a bomo pol mel playnight
<dz0ny> attack the zombies
<dz0ny> al se kaj drugega lotim?
<sasa84> OOOO CrazyLemon
<zdobbie_> dz0ny: activate.us
<zdobbie_> dz0ny: CrazyLemon: akcija?
<zdobbie_> TE PA NIC
<yang> dz0ny: iscem smartcard, ko bom nasel pa ce bom mel kaksno vprasanje sporocim
<yang> dz0ny: vem da imam dve, eno s stallmanovim avtogramom
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/Nhhyi3J.png
<dz0ny> hahas
<dz0ny> repeatedly for 5 minutes
<yang> eno sem nasel, zde se drugo iscem http://jp.si/fsfe-smartcard.jpg
<Matthai> to je OpenPGP card
<Matthai> en tip jih prodaja na CCC-ju
<yang> ja citalec imam tudi, mislim da je kompatibilen z driverji za lignux, chipdrive SPR532
<Matthai> jaz sem si zdaj eno naročil
<yang> kolk pa stane ?
<Matthai> baje se da narediti tudi PAM login
<Matthai> ne vem, okrog 15 EUR
<yang> oz. od kje si jo narocil?
<Matthai> samo jih ni za dobit, zdaj mi bo lowkey prinesel iz CCC-ja
<Matthai> http://shop.kernelconcepts.de/product_info.php?products_id=42
<yang> Ce si FSFE member jo dobis za 60 EUR clanske pristojbine (placas clanstvo in dobis to kartico)
<Matthai> tule sicer
<Pepelka> kc-Shop
<Matthai> menda se da narediti tudi za login za winse
<Matthai> v bistvu bi bi lo tole lahko idealna zadeva za logiranje na različne mašine
<Matthai> ko jo dobim, se bom malo poigral
<yang> za 15 EUR bi jaz se eno lowkeyu narocil
<Matthai> daj kontaktiraj ga
<Sky[x]> lp
<Matthai> tam en tip iz TorServers prodaja te zadeve, pa TAIL usb sticke, pa Å¡e cel kup nekih takih zadev :-)
<yang> sem
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ sup
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: zombies?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ we need 2 moar
<zdobbie_> dz0ny: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ damir je in..tko da potrebujeva sam dz0ny Å¡e
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1515027_644774155566317_531116446_n.jpg
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjnUjIsZ92o
<Pepelka> Napovednik za www.maticmunc.net - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Kmalu na http://www.maticmunc.net! 9 mesecev hišnega zapora in 3 leta prepovedi opravljanja poklica psihologa. Po večletni borbi za pravičnost obravnave šibk...«
<dz0ny> a se ne igrate?
<dz0ny> huh
<dz0ny> til redhat is 80% funded by dod
<Sky[x]> who is dod ?
<idioterna> department of defense
<dz0ny> us army, dod ma cez buget za vse veje vojske
<CrazyLemon> http://europe.oppostyle.com/n1/51-n1-cyanogenmod-limited-edition.html
<Pepelka> N1 CyanogenMod Limited Edition - OPPO Style Europe
<Pepelka> »Buy and view details about N1 CyanogenMod Limited Edition«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če nisi strežnika zrihtal! pa čakamo 4. igralca!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: o kakem strezniku ti to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny l4d2..kakem le? :)
<dz0ny> jaz vidim da si samo ti online
<dz0ny> pa damir(felix)?
<CrazyLemon> jah.. zdobbie_ verjetno se naveličal in šel kakat
<zdobbie_> ne
<dz0ny> last seen 1h ago
<zdobbie_> zdejle bom sel
<dz0ny> no pol pa nc
<dz0ny> *neresni
<CrazyLemon> the usual drama :)
<Sky[x]> vi ne bi bli dobr team :D
<dz0ny> mah kr neki
<dz0ny> evopavbila poslal
<dz0ny> da vidmo
<zdobbie_> meh
<zdobbie_> nisem bil vpisan
<zdobbie_> ce me rabte, sem tu cez 3 minute
<yang> jst pa gledam kaj je ta zaen nov nickname zdobbie_ , zdobersek je :)
 * zdobbie_ se prikloni
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny this session is not available pravi
<zdobbie_> zdej sem zgleda odpadu
<Sky[x]> haha
<dz0ny> Craziestlemon joined
<dz0ny> Craziestlemon left like 8x times
<dz0ny> je pa felix not
<dz0ny> pa caka :)
<dz0ny> tko da fix your apu........
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. če mi piše failed to create session
<CrazyLemon> check your connection
<CrazyLemon> bla bla
<dz0ny> ja sej ti piše
<dz0ny> check your connection
<CrazyLemon> my connection works just fine :)
<dz0ny> zdobbie_: a dokažeš da CrazyLemon ne zna :)?
<dz0ny> looks like not
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: a gres ti
<Sky[x]> kva spialte to ?
<dz0ny> l4d2
<Sky[x]> steama nimam nalozenga :)
<dz0ny> je bil free
<zdobbie_> dz0ny: tkoj
<zdobbie_> sam povabilo rabim
<zdobbie_> al kaj
<dz0ny> ewo
<zdobbie_> nwc ni
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: pohvalno
<dz0ny> pol klikn mene pa join game
<zdobbie_> DRM-free al kok
<Sky[x]> nic ne bom danes igral :(
<zdobbie_> what a monk.
<Sky[x]> zdj je ravno ena dobra online :D
<dz0ny> "kolegica" pride na obisk
<dz0ny> ^^^
<dz0ny> no sem pravilno razmišljal
<zdobbie_> go get 'er tiger
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: sup
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si zrihtal net
<dz0ny> al se ne
<CrazyLemon> ne glumi :)
<zdobbie_> ti nea glumi!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne si pol zmišljat neobstoječih problemov
<dz0ny> ce nam trem dela
<zdobbie_> a ma kter od nas APU?
<dz0ny> noep :>
<dz0ny> noop :>
<zdobbie_> ...
<dz0ny> aja vse jasno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce mislis se joini drgac pa
<dz0ny> wtf is wrong with you
<CrazyLemon> ma koji k tebe zdaj matra?
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti da se ne gre joinat in to je to
<CrazyLemon> igraj z drugimi al pa stfu
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: lahk probas restartat steam?
<zdobbie_> dz0ny: ??
<dz0ny> mah minil me je
<dz0ny> bv
<zdobbie_> :/
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kaj predlagas digitalocen al amazon za LEMP poganjat pa US so ciljni uporabniki ?
<dz0ny> hm digitalocen je bl pocen
<dz0ny> amazon je pa free tier
<dz0ny> eno leto
<dz0ny> mini
<Sky[x]> ce je free pol bi rake amazon :)
<Sky[x]> bom najprej to poskusil pa da vidmo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sem restartal ni pomagalo
<dz0ny> pol si pa igral naprej :>
<dz0ny> joj CrazyLemon druc rajs rec ne grem
<dz0ny> ln
<zdobbie> mone!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Kaj kupiti; usb brezžična mrežna kartica?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41228/#p41228
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Katero USB brezžična mrežna kartico kupiti?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41229/#p41229
<CrazyLemon> js nisem napisal da meni 1. net ne dela 2. ne poveže na druge strežnike zato sem 3. igral na drugem strežniku
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9jgZsuu-cw
<Pepelka> JUST AN ORDINARY MAN - BikeRepublic/Trailer 2 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »JUST AN ORDINARY MAN - BikeRepublic/Trailer #2«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nisi bil na eventu danes..sram naj te bo! :/
<zdobbie> :|
<zdobbie> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-27
<yang> jutro
<yang> evo danes lahko postanete miljonski obiskovalec ljubljanskega gradu v letu 2013, morda razlog vec za obisk ljubljane ;)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> loh bi su z biciklom gor mal za foro
<yang> ja to bi bla dobra finta. miljonti obiskovalec z biciklom
<idioterna> a to je stolp al samo dvorisce?
<idioterna> k po unih stengah ne bi bicikla nosu :)
<yang> mislin da majo stevec na vhodu na dvorisce
<idioterna> kul
<yang> O2/UK je blokiral stran FSFE kot "parental control"
<idioterna> edin prov
<yang> Adler apoteka je donirala 1000 eur. To je apoteka, ki deluje tudi v borovljah
<idioterna> otroc se loh se nalezejo te virusne ideologije
<idioterna> lekarna se rece.
<yang> Adler Apotheke (tm)
<idioterna> ja, lekarna
<yang> ja
<idioterna> apoteka recejo srbi, k nimajo svoje besede
<yang> mozno ne vem
<yang> ceprav sem vseskozi mislil da se boroveljska lekarna "Adler" imenuje po priimku lastnika prav-te lekarne, no zdaj vidm da je samo fransiza
<yang> je kr kul lekarna, so specializirani za homeopatska zdravila
<idioterna> za zdravila, ki ne delujejo?
<idioterna> slisi se dober biznis.
<yang> zakaj tko mislis, samo niso tok koncentrirana ampak bolj naravna, verjetno delujejo kot komplementarno zdravljenje
<yang> zanimivo je da obstaja prov lekarna za te pripravke, da ne rabs sam to doma mixat
<idioterna> saj ne mislim
<idioterna> vem
<idioterna> evropska zakonodaja k sreci zdaj ze dve leti zahteva, da na vseh homeopatskih zdravilih pise, da nimajo ucinka
<yang> odvisno od koncentracije bi rekel, saj so zdravila pravtako narejena iz rastlin kot homeopatska zdravila
<idioterna> am, ne
<idioterna> homeopatska zdravila niso narejena iz rastlin
<idioterna> homeopatska zdravila so voda in vcasih kaksen enostaven sladkor
<yang> aja
<yang> cudn pol
<idioterna> jah, ni
<idioterna> homeopatsko zdravljenje ni nepomembno
<idioterna> sploh pri ljudeh, ki ne morejo zaupat medicini
<idioterna> ponavadi zaradi vere ali slabih izkusenj z zdravniki
<idioterna> homeopat ti pac pove isto kot ti je zdravnik ze prej, samo na bolj prijazen nacin
<idioterna> pa zdravilo ti da, ki ce verjames ti pomaga
<idioterna> sej sem ti dal video
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2hO4_UEe-4
<Pepelka> This Video Will Hurt - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Official Discussion on http://www.reddit.com/r/CGPGrey/comments/1tjaj4/the_video_will_hurt_grey_explains/ http://www.CGPGrey.com/ https://subbable.com/cgpgre...«
<idioterna> tle loh pogledas
<yang> ok
<idioterna> zakaj je to pomembno
<idioterna> moja teta je mela hude probleme
<idioterna> potem je sla k homeopatu jih pa ni mela vec
<idioterna> ker ji je dal sladkorne kroglice pa ji rekel da mora vsak dan na nekaj ur dolg sprehod
<idioterna> zdravnik ji je pa rekel "to je zato k se premal gibate"
<yang> vcas od koga slisis da se je cudezno "sam" pozdravil kjer mu je uradna medicina napovedala 3 mesce zivljenja
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> to je zato ker zdravniki skrajno neradi napovejo karkoli razen najbolj pesimisticne moznosti
<idioterna> ker je veliko bolje da cudezno ozdravis kot da cudezno umres
<yang> mal drgac zacnes zivet ce ti recejo "halo se pol leta boste ziveli" ampak pravzaprav bi vsak dan morali tako ziveti, saj lahko kadarkoli umres. zalostno je da se tega zavemo sele ob bolezni
<yang> eni radi zivijo v preteklost, drugi pa prevec razmisljajo o prihodnosti
<yang> pa da nam zacel kaksne filozofske debate hehe
<idioterna> too late
<yang> ce imas druzino mors malo bolj zivet za prihodnost in mislit se na svoje otroke, kot ce si san
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> fino je da odgovorno ravnas s sredstvi, da otroci ne startajo z nule
<yang> no pac da ne zapravis vsega zase, da ostane kaj za otroke tudi ce slucajno umres prej
<idioterna> aja za tak primer mas itak zivljensko zavarovanje
<yang> ja
<idioterna> za ~80 na mesec dobijo okol 400k
<yang> aja
<idioterna> ce postanes rastlina ali umres
<idioterna> ce si invalid potem pa ti dobis tolk
<idioterna> kar je lih prov za dobit ene 700 na mesec rente do konca zivljenja
<yang> ja :/
<idioterna> da pac nisi v breme otrokom
<yang> mislim da za invalidnino dobis vec kot za smrt
<yang> me zanima ce bo danes prsu "tale tip" s sendvici
<yang> ponavad ma dobre sendvice za 2 eur
<idioterna> ja odvisno od police
<idioterna> js mam tko da ce me pobere otroc dobijo shitload dnara, ce si pa oci frderbam pa js
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> jutro
<idioterna> zivjo
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<idioterna> ca va?
<yang> idioterna najbolj verjetno je da te kak kamiondzija zbije v jarek
<sasa84> idioterna, oui
<sasa84> pa ti? v službi al doma?
<yang> zivjo sasa
<idioterna> yang: niti ne
<idioterna> ce bi vozu avto potem ja
<sasa84> oj, živjo yang
<anny> dan
<sasa84> živjo anč ;)
<yang> hola
<idioterna> pocas bom su v mesto
<yang> ja srecno, ce bos miljonti bomo itak bral o teb
<idioterna> aja ne grem na grad, na posto grem
<sasa84> idioterna more poslat voščilnice :>
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> enmu revezu morm 50 evrov poslat da ne bo lacn za nov let
<idioterna> pa ce mu na banko nakazem bo zgubu socjalno podporo
<yang> ja kaksna neumnost
<yang> da lahk revezu sam na crno pomagas
<sasa84> grozljivo idioterna
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<idioterna> sasa84: aja ja jsm u sluzbi doma.
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72RqpItxd8M
<Pepelka> KUNG FURY Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kungfury/kung-fury Kung Fury is an over-the-top action comedy that has it's foundation in 80s cop movies. Written & Direc...«
<dz0ny> L
<sasa84> oooooo đonko ;)
 * sasa84 stegne tačko do BP in poboža dz0ny :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 o/
<anny> kjuuuuuti
<dz0ny> sasa84 hi
<dz0ny> crazylemon a si se pomiril?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> js nisem napisal da meni 1. net ne dela 2. ne poveže na druge strežnike zato sem 3. igral na drugem strežniku
<dz0ny> za lobby Rabu
<dz0ny> is samo Steam
<sasa84> bogi krejzič :(
<dz0ny> nobenega serverja
<lowkey> re
<sasa84> oj lowkey
<sasa84> slax0r_, ar ju hjir?
<dz0ny> lowkey kdaj predaval?
<lowkey> dz0ny, ?
<dz0ny> na ccc
<dz0ny> al me Gandalf zajebava
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41230/#p41230
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [rešeno] Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41230/#p41230
<CrazyLemon> buhdej anny :)
<anny> dober dan
<aaljosa> hello hello
<aaljosa> je probal kdo Ubuntu Touch dual boot na Nexusa4?
<aaljosa> mam en problemcek
<sasa84> oooooo
<sasa84> a ej to naš ljoško???
<aaljosa> :)
<aaljosa> kako smo kaj?
<sasa84> ee, ma bo bo
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> kok pa ti + tvoja + stanovanjce? :)
<aaljosa> use stima
<sasa84> kdaj bo poroka, da ga bomo pil....*? pa da boš CrazyLemon povabu na dekliščino :P
<aaljosa> samo Ubuntu touche me zajebava :)
<aaljosa> hahaha
<aaljosa> poroka upajmo da jeseni samo kaze slabo z financami :)
<aaljosa> Ma dekliscino za CrazyLemon bomo pa naridli
<aaljosa> ni problemaČ=
<aaljosa> :)
<sasa84> ;)
<aaljosa> tI?
<sasa84> kle ne vem, če ma kdo UT... je pa en na forumu 1x pisal...pa ga malo kontaktiraj
<aaljosa> kako kaj?
<sasa84> ma bo bo :)
<aaljosa> ma jz bi zdj tkaoj :) na forumu traja to predolgo :)
<sasa84> še kar naprej študiramo in mamo nameščen ubuntu :>
<sasa84> hm hm...
<aaljosa> kaj te CrazyLemon nic ne uboga al kaj da "bo bo"
<aaljosa> :)
<sasa84> sej veš... CrazyLemon kt CrazyLemon ... drama queen
<aaljosa> sej iscem naokoli samo sem mislu mogoce je kdo tukaj kaj delal na to temo
<aaljosa> kje je? dela? sola?
<aaljosa> spi?
<sasa84> ma kdo je zihr :)
<aaljosa> to zadnje bo najbolj verjetno
<aaljosa> Č=
<aaljosa> :)
<sasa84> ma prej ej bil med živimi ;)
<sasa84> mogoče papca
<sasa84> :>
<aaljosa> spi in je
<aaljosa> nic deugega
<aaljosa> c c c
<sasa84> sej veš...otroc ;)
<aaljosa> sej :)
<dz0ny> se en siv las vec mu bo kmal zrastu
<dz0ny> aaljosa: kaj te muč
<aaljosa> :)
<aaljosa> use ql pol pa pri instalaciji
<aaljosa> Missing update command
<aaljosa> sem googlal pa je kr pogost problem
<aaljosa> resitve pa ne najdem :/
<aaljosa> dajem da Ubuntu Dual boot na N4
<dz0ny> o to v recovery pozene?
<aaljosa> ne
<aaljosa> aplikacija ja
<aaljosa> je
<aaljosa> in pac zdownloada
<aaljosa> use
<aaljosa> prasa za Su pravice
<aaljosa> das
<aaljosa> in pol napise da ne mora
<aaljosa> accessat do /cache/system
<aaljosa> in pol se Missing update command
<dz0ny> hm ja to je android zadeva
<aaljosa> zdj bom sam naredu /cache/system
<aaljosa> so probali
<dz0ny> tam se zapise iz katerga zipa naj se zazene ota
<aaljosa> samo pol naprej baje da tudi ne bo slo
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> no pol pogledas za en txt file
<dz0ny> tam ti bo pisala pot do zipa k ga rocno pozenes
<dz0ny> prek recoverya
<dz0ny> ker recovery pa mas?
<aaljosa> TWRP
<aaljosa> ma to zdj za Dual Boot je use na telefonu..nic ne downloadas na PC pa flashas tako kot pac samo Ubuntu Touch
<aaljosa> je use automatizirano :)
<aaljosa> samo ne dela lih neki najbolse
<aaljosa> na #ubuntu-touch
<aaljosa> pa spijo
<aaljosa> jebemjih :)
<aaljosa> sej je tudi bug reportan na Lounchpadu https://bugs.launchpad.net/humpolec/+bug/1263811
<Pepelka> Bug #1263811 “install fails just after download” : Bugs : The Humpolec project
<aaljosa> ampak ni nekega odziva
<dz0ny> https://github.com/sk8erwitskil/android_bootable_recovery-cwm6/blob/master/killrecovery.sh
<Pepelka> android_bootable_recovery-cwm6/killrecovery.sh at master · sk8erwitskil/android_bootable_recovery-cwm6 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »android_bootable_recovery-cwm6 - touch recovery for CWM6«
<dz0ny> premakni file iz /cache/system/ v /cache/recovery
<dz0ny> k zgleda da gleda v /cache/recovery/command
<aaljosa> nemoram jz nic premaknit..bi mogu cel apk predelat..to gre skozi nek apk ki ga dobis ko pripravis telefon za dualboot
<aaljosa> in ta apk hoce instalirat na /cache/system
<aaljosa> ki ga ni
<aaljosa> ko ga ustvaris ma pa polno drugih problemov
<dz0ny> aaljosa: dej tist zip dobi
<dz0ny> k ti ga proba namestit
<dz0ny> k sam to rabis nc fancy appa
<aaljosa> ja samo pol ne bo delal dualboot
<aaljosa> jz bi dual boot :)
<dz0ny> kako pa dela dual boot?
<aaljosa> samo Ubuntu Touch sem ze mel pa ni lih za usako dnevno rabo :)
<aaljosa> ko na Pcju..zberes kaj bo s bootal
<aaljosa> in to pol uporabljas
<dz0ny> tehnično
<dz0ny> ne kot user :)
<dz0ny> verjetn naredi dve mapi
<aaljosa> hja..nisem gledal
<dz0ny> no to emuliri
<dz0ny> ker z appom ne bos nc naredu
<aaljosa> njah..bo treba it malo brat :)
<dz0ny> Multi-booting ubuntu
<dz0ny> This is a bit different. Ubuntu is patched during installation, so that the only thing I have to do in MultiROM is to load Ubuntu's kernel, initrd and correct cmdline using kexec. The device is then rebooted, and MultiROM does not even run - it is all just ubuntu with correct cmdline parameters.
<aaljosa> drugace pa https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<Pepelka> Touch/DualBootInstallation - Ubuntu Wiki
<dz0ny> torej odapkiras nekam random
<dz0ny> nekak dopoves multirom v stilu gruba kako bootat
<dz0ny> done
<aaljosa> ta "nekak dopoves" je malo tricky :)
<dz0ny> The system image holds the Android part of the system which is executed inside the LXC. jesus
<dz0ny> rly
<dz0ny> bad bad
<dz0ny>  /recover/bootromlist :>
<dz0ny> aaljosa: https://github.com/Tasssadar/multirom/blob/master/multirom.c#L395
<Pepelka> multirom/multirom.c at master · Tasssadar/multirom · GitHub
<Pepelka> »multirom - MultiROM for Nexus 7 and LG Optimus One«
<dz0ny> d :)
<aaljosa> sem lih prej gledal ja
<aaljosa> samo nima se suporta za Ubuntu Touch
<aaljosa> usaj za N4 ne
<dz0ny> nexus 4
<dz0ny> sej pise prov eksplicitno ubuntu touch
<dz0ny> drgac pa
<dz0ny> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/firefox-os-review/
<Pepelka> Firefox OS Review: A Month With Mozilla Made Me Hate Phones | Digital Trends
<Pepelka> »Mozilla's Firefox OS is designed to challenge Android in key developing markets around the world, so we spent a month to see if it has what it takes. However, it managed to cure a smartphone addict of his affliction.«
<dz0ny> ^^ aaljosa
<dz0ny> tko nekak
<dz0ny> bi oboje opisal
<aaljosa> :)
<aaljosa> sej sem mel Touch gor ja in je tko no..
<dz0ny> ker je na 10% uporabnosti
<dz0ny> pac kernel se zboota
<aaljosa> ideja je ze ql..mogoce ko bi se navadu pa ko bojo odpravli use probleme da bo kaj
<dz0ny> to je pa tud vse kar dela :)
<aaljosa> lol
<aaljosa> :)
<aaljosa> ima malo problemov ja
<aaljosa> sej zato bi pa mel dual boot ne :)
<aaljosa> da useketolko pogledam kaj so nardili
<dz0ny> aaljosa: a klices lahko
<aaljosa> :)
<dz0ny> pa sms app je?
<aaljosa> ja baje da ja
<aaljosa> ko sem jz dal gor ni se slo
<aaljosa> zdj naj bi
<dz0ny> ce dela :)
<dz0ny> kr so vse samo demoti
<aaljosa> tako nekako
<aaljosa> pa kr precej je zmrzoval
<aaljosa> kr u prazno
<dz0ny> mislim da je canonical mal zaneslo
<dz0ny> se valve jih je v dumpnu zdej
<aaljosa> probajo..sej mogoce jim bo ratalo
<dz0ny> ne bo
<dz0ny> to je defincija "sej mogoce jim bo ratalo"
<dz0ny> faila
<dz0ny> v nastajanju
<aaljosa> hehe
<aaljosa> eh jz sem si pa zdj naredu tu neki dela za brezveze ne
<aaljosa> jebemtish
<dz0ny> ne je pomembno da prdes do svojih zakljuckov
<dz0ny> prides*
<dz0ny> da ne verjames vse kar napisem :)
<dz0ny> but maybe
<dz0ny> just maybe
<dz0ny> i was right :)
<anny> do it or do it not. there is no try.
<dz0ny> to je za poroko
<dz0ny> ne ce gres skocit z mosta
<anny> oziroma...vse vmes je fail
<anny> dz0ny, za vse
<aaljosa> :)
<aaljosa> se malo bom probal ja
<aaljosa> ma ne kaj prevec
<aaljosa> se bliza 16h
<aaljosa> treba tudi kaj nardit :)
<sasa84_> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84_> zdobersek, wiiiiiii
<sasa84_> \o/
<dz0ny> aaljosa: ta del androida je precej nestandiziran
<zdobersek> wiii sa
<zdobersek> wiii sasa84_
<sasa84_> ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84__: !!
<idioterna> joj si me ustrasu
<idioterna> sm ze mislu da je kej narobe
<sasa84__> zdobersek, povej mišika!!!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2013/12/kako_izginiti_video.aspx
<Pepelka> Kako izginiti s pomočjo interneta (video) | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Curtis Wallen je preizkušal meje interneta in ugotovil, da je z njim državne oblasti še vedno mogoče potegniti za nos - ustvaril je Aarona Browna, osebo, ki v resničnem življenju ne obstaja.«
<CrazyLemon> uporablja Ubuntu :)
<zdobersek> kako izginiti video??
<zdobersek> ziher isce po Amazonu prek Unityja
<zdobersek> => niti ni 'izginil'
<CrazyLemon>  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/17/xiaomi_mi_wifi_router_diy_box/
<Pepelka> Xiaomi taps the HYPEGEIST with 10 pence DIY Wi-Fi router • The Register
<Pepelka> »China's Apple wannabe invites you to slip on the anti-static gloves this Christmas...«
<yang> jehovki sta bili tule, lustni !
<yang> vedno ista lustna prihaja
<lynxlynxlynx> a si je popravljala lase? :D
<yang> ja
<yang> pa vedno se meje
<yang> se smeje
<yang> kaj tudi k tebi prihaja ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<idioterna> da si lase popravlja pomeni da je horny
<idioterna> a se tega ne ves
<yang> jst slabo zensko preberem
<dz0ny> yang: she wants more than just talk...
<CrazyLemon> (ali pa da ima bolhe)
<idioterna> usi
<yang> sicer me ni hotla spustit, mi je se iz biblije brala in to dvakrat
<idioterna> pr bolhah se po riti praska
<CrazyLemon> zakaj po riti?
<idioterna> k jo srbi.
<idioterna> al pa makedonci, ne vem tocno kdo zdej
<yang> sej bi sel na gathering, sam se mi zdi da znajo bit malo fanaticni tm, sploh ce bi s svojimi pogledi zacel kej
<idioterna> rec da poznas enga k se spozna na eksistencialna vprasanja
<CrazyLemon> yang kak gathering..bejba ti pride na dom ti pa bi Å¡el na gathering
<idioterna> bom su js na gathering
<yang> idiqgreva supaj
<yang> skupaj
<idioterna> lahko
<yang> haha
<idioterna> bom prnesu origin of the species sabo
<yang> ja rekla mi je "sem bla ze parkrat tule pa sem zvonila, pa te ni bilo doma"
<yang> jah, ponavad ne odpiram, k ne vidm kdo pride
<yang> nimamo videa, moram do vrat
<yang> ponavad so krazni akvizirterji al kej, tist k pride se itak najavi vedno
<idioterna> oziroma poklice na telefon
<yang> ja
<idioterna> in ji das cifro
<idioterna> in pomezknes.
<idioterna> pomeziknes.
<yang> zgleda da ji je blo vsec, da vem par stvari o religijah
<idioterna> ja sej predn greva na gathering morm mal obnovit
<yang> no ampak to pa niste vedli, da jehovci ne praznujejo bozica niti novega leta
<idioterna> biblijo pa toro pa koran
<idioterna> seveda smo vedeli
<idioterna> sej tut transfuzije nocjo
<lynxlynxlynx> ma kakšen wingman pa si?
<idioterna> idioti.
<yang> aja to vem
<yang> idioterna: ti nebi mel dost sans pr njej :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim, da imata drugačne cilje
<yang> ja
<yang> predvsem to
<yang> saj tudi ne-jehovc verjetno nima kaj dosti sans pri taki
<idioterna> yang: misls?
<idioterna> IMO loh vsako spreobrnem v ateistko, ce le ketne zdrzijo
<pitko> dan
<yang> http://assets.jw.org/assets/m/ijw/1011230/ijw_id-1011230.art/1011230_univ_pnr_lg.jpg
<pitko> tole ne dela :D?
<pitko> mislm nimam dovoljenja
<yang> zanimivo je to, da bo od mrtvih obujeno samo 144.000 jehovcev, je pa 7 mijonov clanov
<yang> Jehovove priče verujejo, da bo ob koncu vsega tega sedanjega sistema, po Božji bitki imenovana Harmagedonu (glej Raz 16,16), 144000 ljudi («mala čreda«) prišlo k Bogu v nebesa.
<pitko> jaz sm to nkrat doživu ja
<pitko> k so Å¡li z ladicami na nek hrib
<pitko> :D
<pitko> mislm čolni
<pitko> ker so rekl da bo vesolni potop
<yang> ja na smarno goroc
<yang> mal so se usteli vremenarji
<yang> sej v ameriki skoz doomsday napovedujejo
<yang> pa bereta pol iz biblije o slabih casih, pa me vprasata za mnenje, pa sem rekel da je ze od zmeraj tako
<yang> za ene so slabi, za druge mal boljsi casi
<idioterna> sodobna socialna drzava loh zrihta precej boljse case za vse
<yang> zakaj bi blo to v interesu drzave ?
<yang> to stane
<yang> dajati socialno podporo
<yang> je pa res, da ni socialne drzave, brez socialne podpore
<idioterna> socialna drzava ni samo tista, ki daje folku podporo
<idioterna> stane pa precej manj kot stane nasilje in revscina
<yang> ja
<yang> to je pa tut res
<yang> V Svici bodo verjetno uvedli UTD
<idioterna> skrajni cas
<upd> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/9tzkw/how_i_beat_procrastination/c0egrmm?context=1
<Pepelka> Sub7 comments on How I beat procrastination
<Pepelka> »I could have written every word in that post myself. You sir are a man after my own heart. I'm glad to know I'm not alone in my world of 20 minutes a ...«
<lynxlynxlynx> wally
<pitko> vprašanje :D http://www.noobslab.com/2013/10/review-ubuntu-desktop-on-nexus-7-and.html
<Pepelka> Review of Ubuntu desktop on Nexus 7, Easily install Ubuntu 13.04 Raring on Nexus 7 Tablet - Noobs on Ubuntu, Mint and Debian, HD Wallpapers, Tutorials
<pitko> kdo sprobu?
<pitko> :)
<Lurker69> 30C3 se je začeu
<Lurker69> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqk4ItPjU5g
<Pepelka> Livestream from the 30c3 in Hamburg [30c3][live] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Falls der normale Stream nicht reicht, gibt es hier für noch mehr User die Möglichkeit, von zu Hause am 30c3 teilzunehmen. mehr Infos erhalten... http://www....«
<dz0ny> pitko ne, pa da bi se sem prišel pohvali
<pitko> am ne :D
<pitko> k nočem sfukat garancije v bq
<pitko> bw*
<pitko> Å¡koda k ubuntu touch ni Å¡e tok dodelan
<pitko> da bi bil uporaben
<pitko> :D
<pitko> na nivoju windos 8
<pitko> windows*
<zdobersek> l4d2?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: CrazyLemon: ?
<zdobbie> l4d2 maybe?
<dz0ny> zdobbie: ne
<zdobbie> a je 'ksna dobra' online?
<dz0ny> ne
<zdobbie> al gledas film na popu?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> the last one would never happen
<zdobbie> 'lol' => you lie
<zdobbie> extra denial => you definitely lie
<dz0ny> array too short
<zdobbie> kter land?
<zdobbie> lang*
<zdobbie> is it the FairyScript?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sure
<zdobbie> kewl
<zdobbie> my fav
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sure je bil za l4d2 :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: sicher zato, ker dz0ny ne gre
<zdobbie> ne se kregat, fantje
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vseeno mi je ce dz0ny gre ali ne :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie damir is in
<zdobbie> go go dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ffs..ne CSS
<CrazyLemon> ampak l4d2 :)
<zdobbie> cakam ...
<zdobbie> ogrevam se
<zdobbie> zombies don't fall on their own
<dz0ny> zdobbie: blizu php
<zdobbie> uh
<zdobbie> CRASHCRASHCRASH
<zdobbie> hahah
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> eno vprasanje ce kupim knjigo ki mi jo dostavi v kindle cloud reader to lahko potem na PC odprem ? :)
<dz0ny> jp
<pitko> pomojm lahko
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: kako odpres
<dz0ny> drm mas ves :)
<Sky[x]> drm ?
<dz0ny> zaklenjena je na kindle
<dz0ny> appe pa naprave
<pitko> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000426311
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Kindle for PC - Read Kindle eBooks on your PC
<Pepelka> »Kindle for PC - Read Kindle eBooks on your PC«
<Sky[x]> tocno tnx
<pitko> pomojm?
<pitko> tut na ubuntuju dela z malo čarovnije :)
<Sky[x]> tole mej zamikal :P
<Sky[x]> http://www.amazon.com/Expert-PHP-Deployments-Vic-Cherubini-ebook/dp/B00HDHUQX4/ref=sr_1_47?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1388178782&sr=1-47&keywords=php
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Expert PHP Deployments eBook: Vic Cherubini: Books
<Pepelka> »Expert PHP Deployments - Kindle edition by Vic Cherubini. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Expert PHP Deployments.«
<pitko> si jo že kupu
<pitko> ?
<Sky[x]> nop
<Sky[x]> morm se mal pogledat ce se jo da kje dobit prej :)
<pitko> počak za sekudo 1.2 ja
<pitko> glih hotu napisat :D
<Sky[x]> ok
<pitko> mal poglej sam mislm da boš mogu kr kupet
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> ok
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: tole bi te mogoce zanimal  https://github.com/leftnode/get-shit-done
<Pepelka> leftnode/get-shit-done · GitHub
<Pepelka> »get-shit-done - Small script to configure your hosts file so you don't get distracted during the day.«
<pitko> hahahaha
<pitko> !
<pitko> dobra
<pitko> :D
<pitko> to bi jaz rabu
<pitko> za učit se mam
<pitko> full pa se mi kr neda in neda :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<pitko> letos fuknem to diskretno matematiko k je kr neki?!
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: :)
<dz0ny> sej ze mam fb sploh ne gledam
<dz0ny> twitr tko tko
<dz0ny> problem je irc skenslat
<pitko> prem bi se moglu vse zrušt
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sam wolfranalpha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> da dela
<Sky[x]> pitko: diskretne strukture ? :D
<pitko> da
<pitko> smešno a
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kaj si ti tut frijevc?
<lynxlynxlynx> na ccc so pohvalili slovenijo z vidika net neutrality
<lynxlynxlynx> huh
<pitko> uh so se mogoč zmotil=? :D
<dz0ny> kaj se majo pa za zmotit
<dz0ny> sej sova ne "pove" ce kaj prisluškuje
<pitko> to je res :D
<Sky[x]> pitko, ex FRIjevec :)
<Sky[x]> grafi so simpl :)
<pitko> uspešno zaklučil?
<pitko> kaj pa predikatni račun
<pitko> množice
<pitko> preneksna normalna oblika
<pitko> grafi itq že beseda pove da so simpl :D
<pitko> in navadna matematka
<Sky[x]> predikatni racun je tud simpl
<Sky[x]> mnozice mi niso sle :)
<pitko> si naredu?
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> ne diskretnih nisem naredil :D  prevec povrsen in hitro obupal ...
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kam te zdej pot vodi? če ni skrivnost
<pitko> je ja sipl fri če vestno poslušaš  hodiš na vaje redno delaš naloge delaš zapiske  in podobno greš s tokom geekov in zafuestrerancev
<Sky[x]> jp
<pitko> če feštaš 3 v tedno hodš na faks zaliman mačkast
<pitko> negre glih
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> se tukaj tisti ki niste vistei na s-t
<Sky[x]> http://pics2.kuvaton.com/kuvei/pee.gif
<pitko> :D
<pitko> in pol dobim mejl od demšarja da so ga prosil za domačo nalogo med prazniki!??! pa kdo je lahko tuk glup omg
<Sky[x]> lol
<dz0ny> pitko: what?
<dz0ny> prostovoljno hočjo met domačo nalogo?
<pitko> mah kaj čm ti govort :) tako mamo
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> ves kaj FRI dela, vsak profesor bo lahk imel max stevilo diplom pri njemu in ko bo zmankalo profesorjev so ga najebali tisti k bojo ostali brez :)
<Sky[x]> to so letos baje uvedl
<pitko> KVA!?
<pitko> ................
<pitko> mislm
<pitko> katastrofa
<pitko> kake kretene dela ta faks
<pitko> mislm saj uni
<pitko> kakre kretene od račualničarjev proizvaja
<pitko> v 3 letnik faska uni fri neve kva je xampp
<pitko> lastne iskušnje
<pitko> praktično tako nesposoben da glava boli
<dz0ny> pitko: ne ni sej ne rab xampp
<dz0ny> rabiš DISKRTENE STRUKTURE znat
<pitko> vem da ne sej nima veze
<pitko> :D
<pitko> človk ni znal psotav pofukane spletne strani
<dz0ny> jah to ni faks za to :)
<pitko> napisat 3 tavke css
<pitko> stavke*
<dz0ny> cs ma bolj malo z webom pa kako se server pozene
<dz0ny> pitko: to pa sploh ni v domeni cs
<Sky[x]> cs?
<dz0ny> computer science
<pitko> mislm jaz sm se kr zaglavo prjel
<pitko> k sm gledu
<pitko> da ne govorim
<pitko> nč bol
<pitko> elektro
<dz0ny> pitko: a nisi ti prvi letnik?
<Sky[x]> moji ex sosolci delajo magisterij pa so programiranje sli 5x delat :)
<pitko> človeku sm dal v roke fazenbrifer
<pitko> da naj neki zmer k je sfukanu blo
<pitko> doktor elektra
<pitko> ni vedu kaj ma v roki
<dz0ny> pitko: zmer kaj?
<pitko> pač da ga porine v vtičnico
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> a si kej spil?
<pitko> pač dal sm mu ga v roke pa reku na tle maš
<pitko> pa pejt zmert
<pitko> kaj
<pitko> najprej me praša
<dz0ny> zmert kaj?
<pitko> pol kam naj ga porine
<dz0ny> k z fazenbriferjem ne moreš nič zmerit?
<dz0ny> razne če maš dobre oči pa veš kok knadelov tist svet
<dz0ny> kandelov
<dz0ny> *
<pitko> mislm zmert -.--
<pitko> ja narobe izrazu
<pitko> eh
<pitko> preveriš
<pitko> prisotnost električnega toka
<upd> lahko izmeriš :D
<pitko> uglavnem vsak lulek ve kva mora z njim nardit
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> pitko: ni res, on ni znal v situciji z njim nč nardit
<dz0ny> k mu nis točnih navodil dal
<pitko> mhm
<pitko> k mu nism podal nedoločenega integrala
<dz0ny> mu nisi podal pravilno problema
<pitko> pa nevem kva :D
<dz0ny> ja ampak to je pravilno
<pitko> u rit bi mu ga porinu
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> ker ni mel metodologije reševanja potem
<dz0ny> ne morš kr nek svoj princip tam ustvart
<pitko> haha :)
<dz0ny> moraš ved pod katerim kotom, kolk moraš bit od tal
<dz0ny> da lučka še svet
<pitko> mah ja jaz sm drgač prvi letnik
<pitko> fri
<dz0ny> v kakih čevljih si lahko
<dz0ny> itd
<pitko> in obupavam po prvem semestru za popizdet
<dz0ny> polno parametrov k jih moraš poznat
<pitko> seveda
<pitko> take ljudi industrija ne rab
<dz0ny> no in na faksu se boš naučil razmišljat na ta način
<dz0ny> seveda jih rab
<dz0ny> ker kompleksnih problemov ne boš rešil da boš mal probal
<dz0ny> aja sej dela
<dz0ny> pol pa reku odkril sem rešitev problema C sprejemljivke
<pitko> jaz si pol predstavljam  da po 4 letih faksa
<pitko> 3
<pitko> kukrkoli
<pitko> če mi bo en reku zaveš si čevlje
<pitko> bom šu najprej računat tangento
<pitko> pa diferencjal
<dz0ny> ^^ btw god can solve that one and someone with time machine
<pitko> pa iz tega vn
<pitko> Å¡e nevem kva
<pitko> pol bom pa umes poguntu da nesmem delit z nulo pa bom Å¡u vse Å¡e enkrat
<dz0ny> pitko: ne
<dz0ny> ker de bodo naučil razmišljat drugače
<pitko> aha
<dz0ny> boš reku unmu klošarju naj ti zaveže čevlje
<pitko> opažam
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> ti boš pa kavico vmes pil
<dz0ny> pa P problem polij reševal
<pitko> že tako kopliceram
<pitko> pri problemih ki jih ni potrebno
<dz0ny> cak da pride punca pa mulci
<dz0ny> even more problems
<pitko> haha :D
<dz0ny> a to boš tud probu mal tko rešit
<pitko> pa ok to so življenski problemi
<dz0ny> aja punco mam pa froca
<dz0ny> men se to neda
<dz0ny> jebeš
<dz0ny> grem v maroko mal zurat
<pitko> rad se bo sooču s takimi problemi
<pitko> :D
<pitko> haha
<pitko> ?
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> pol volit se ti itak ne bo dal
<dz0ny> ker to voljo sam kekci ko tv gledajo pa politike majo radi
<dz0ny> pa una banda čefurska k zokija vol
<pitko> haha
<dz0ny> pol se pa mal konča na sociali
<dz0ny> in je to to
<pitko> zokija sm tut jaz volu drgač :D
<pitko> mislm volitve pa tako
<pitko> čis odvisno zakaj
<pitko> za kr neke glupe fore ne hvala
<pitko> čeprov mam brata k študera politologijo javno upravo
<pitko> in je čisti družboslovc k se v nobeni zadevi ne strinjama
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> jah sej ni nč narobe če se ne strinjata
<dz0ny> sej ne gre za življenje pa smrt
<pitko> pol me živcera nedal nč cel let
<pitko> tist se napifla
<pitko> in nardi
<dz0ny> jah pa si mogu it družboslovje če si fouš
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> tle se je treba pa mal pomantrat
<pitko> not
<pitko> :D
<pitko> si skusu fri?
<pitko> :)
<Sky[x]> men je zal da sem sel na fri :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: why?
<Sky[x]> bi bilo boljse it na ekonomijo in nardit 7 stopno
<pitko> jaz sm mel  pribliske da bi Å¡u UNI
<Sky[x]> programiranje in podobno se lahko sam naucis zacnes brat knjigo :)
<pitko> HVALA BOGU DA SO MI 4 točke zmanjkale
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: sej se vse sam naučiš
<dz0ny> lahko tud kaseto poslušaš če ti paše
<dz0ny> sam komu boš pa dokazal da znaš :>
<pitko> dz0ny s čim si si ti grenil študenska leta?
<pitko> mislm ker faks
<pitko> če ni skrivnost
<dz0ny> medijska produkcija
<dz0ny> meneđment
<pitko> u
<pitko> je kej Å¡ihta Å¡e v tem fohu
<pitko> zanimivo se sliš
<dz0ny> mja to si itak deklica za vse
<dz0ny> na četku ne boš imel svoje oddaje
<dz0ny> al pa shopa
<Sky[x]> na proplusu itak drgac kot prek s.p. ne mors delat :D
<dz0ny> mja tist je drug
<pitko> :D
<pitko> iii :D
<pitko> si na tvju?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> za web shop delam :>
<pitko> Å¡e bol
<pitko> :D
<pitko> msilm tako si zadovoljen ne zadovoljen
<dz0ny> ne sem ful zadovoljen
<dz0ny> happy in life
<pitko> no vidš
<pitko> super!
<dz0ny> pitko: tldr; en cilj imej in se ga resno loti
<pitko> pa Å¡e enciklopedija vsega si
<dz0ny> zdej si se odloču za fkas
<dz0ny> in ga nared
<pitko> če kej nevemo tebe prašamo :D
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> mja
<Sky[x]> to je res kar se lotis se loti dobro in dokonca :)
<dz0ny> google tud zna kaj
<dz0ny> :>
<pitko> zna google že
<Sky[x]> jaz imam slabo iskusnjo da sem vleiko skakal iz ene na drugo in nic dokonca naredil
<pitko> sam uno osebno
<Sky[x]> potem pa skos dz0ny murim :D
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: za to mam jaz side projekte
<pitko> izkušnjo
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: kaj sem ti pa že takega naredu?
<dz0ny> mislim če vprašaš za mnenje mene nič ne mot
<dz0ny> sej jaz tud vprašam za mnenje al pa idejo
<dz0ny> edina stvar k je ne prenašam je zajebancija takrat ko se dela
<Sky[x]> true :)
<pitko> to si dobr povedu :D
<pitko> mene tut to nervera
<dz0ny> zato jaz pol snob izpadem :)
<pitko> :)
<pitko> vse kube sm dal okol po lj nism še pršu do kiberppipe hm
<pitko> :D
<pitko> enkrat morm tja jit
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: piwik ne posodablji
<dz0ny> sem glih restore nardil
<pitko> veči shekuu sosedu v wifi
<pitko> :)
<pitko> sam firbec me je matru nism Å¡kode delu :)
<dz0ny> hm tega se javno ne govori
<zdobbie> more like povezu se v nezavarovano wifi omrezje pod kontrolo soseda
<dz0ny> mja oboje se kaznuje z zaporom
<zdobbie> al to al pa detajli plz
<pitko> haha?? :D
<pitko> Å¡lo se je za raziskovalne namene
<pitko> in poučevanje o protokolih
<pitko> in
<pitko> podobno
<pitko> pa nism naredu noben mim napad
<Sky[x]> WPA ?
<dz0ny> zdobbie: ti si tud fri?
<pitko> da
<zdobbie> bil,zaenkrat
<zdobbie> pitko: moar details
<dz0ny> diploma al pavza?
<zdobbie> pavza
<pitko> absolvent
<pitko> lepo
<pitko> :)
<Sky[x]> na #digitalocean so res aktivni nemorm verjet :)
<zdobbie> ne absolvent pavza, ampak pavza pavza
<pitko> aa
<dz0ny> zdobbie: a ni prezgodaj za pokoj?
<dz0ny> http://www.partis.si/torrent/podrobno/245041
<Pepelka> Partis.si
<Pepelka> »Interaktivni spletni portal partis.si«
<dz0ny> a pogleda kaj je to
<dz0ny> kdo?
<Sky[x]> isce se android developer ce je kdo zainteresiran kaj delat ?
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: slo al tuja firma
<zdobbie> dz0ny: al pa ce sploh zacnem ne :>
<pitko> najprej sm mel z drajverji za mrežno
<pitko> pol sm mel problem z nekimi developer knjižnicami
<pitko> predm sm se spravu sm rabu 3 ure :D
<pitko> pol je mal problema PSK
<pitko> ampak ja če hočeš se da
<zdobbie> vse se da!
<pitko> pa pol zgubiš živce :D
<pitko> mism fajn je če jih ne :D
<pitko> pa mal moraš vedet kaj je arp pa mal o mrežjih
<pitko> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=Main več
<Pepelka> main [Aircrack-ng]
<zdobbie> ah, pol nisi sam sprogramiru napadalnega orodja?
<Sky[x]> ni frija naredu pa ne zna :P
<pitko> pa kaj Å¡e
<pitko> :D
<pitko> glih da se mi
<zdobbie> take stvari mas potem na izpitu
<zdobbie> kok pa mislis, da pridejo informatiki v NPU?
<dz0ny> tocn ta nov zakon :)
<zdobbie> ln
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj restore? a je bil spet borked?
<upd> hm
<upd> a je moj host viden ko sem se joinal ?
<lynxlynxlynx> upd: takrat ko si vprašal, ne
<upd> ok
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-28
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<idioterna> o
<Sky[x]> lp
<lowkey> hey ubuntu experti! a kdo ze pokonc?
<lowkey> a kdo to ze vidu
<lowkey> Dec 28 11:56:18 vaio NetworkManager[1311]: <warn> error monitoring device for netlink events: No buffer space available
<lowkey> Dec 28 11:56:47 vaio NetworkManager[1311]: <warn> error monitoring device for netlink events: error processing netlink message: Out of memory
<idioterna> funny
<idioterna> nism se vidu
<lowkey> idioterna, sicer vse dela ..
<lowkey> ampak skoz dobivam te errorje
<lowkey> pa ne znam debuggirat kaj mu ni vsec
<lowkey> idioterna, sicer sumim, da to za ccc cisto normalno :)
<idioterna> a da kdo ksne 0day testira na teb :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: GIMP 2.8.0 vs PHOTOSHOP CS5.5 EXTENDED  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41231/#p41231
<dz0ny> lowkey: vidu na androidu
<lowkey> idioterna, bi rekel da
<dz0ny> to se zgodi če maš full mobile devices pa ce je za wlan vključen wmm
<lowkey> dz0ny, na androdiu?? sej tam nimas Networkmanagerja?
<lowkey> dz0ny, hmm ..
<dz0ny> to men isto piše :)
<dz0ny> netlink events
<dz0ny> tko da predvidevam da je isto
<dz0ny> pa netlink je del kernela
<dz0ny> tako da to ni vezano na samo na NetworkManager
<idioterna> netlink je un kernel<->userspace comm socket
<idioterna> k ma verjetno ksn window k ga ne mors presezt in pol dobis error
<Sky[x]> ima kdo slucajno odvec bon za telekom ? :D
<zdobbie_> pa ne sam enga!
<zdobbie_> a ma kdo ksn bon za telekom?
<CrazyLemon> pa ne sam enga!
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo vsaj dva bona za telekom?
<sasa84> juhuuuuu CrazyLemon
<sasa84> a si kej priden? ;)
<zdobersek> ne
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie_ ;)
<sasa84> ups.. zdobersek :)
<zdobbie_> ??
<CrazyLemon> pust ga..tecen je ker sem bil boljsi včeraj pri l4d2
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> to pa ni mogoče!
<sasa84> zdobbie_, a si kej bolančna, se slabo počutš???
<sasa84> bolančkan*
<sasa84> .yt l4d2
<jabuk> TUMTaRA -the Campaign (L4D2 Map Review) (8 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JqedtkR-1Y ♥146 ▶92,205
<zdobersek> ce je spet ta poscana megla tle v Celju
 * CrazyLemon uživa v soncu \o/
<dz0ny> a lot of sunshine here
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: update je bil
<dz0ny> pa se ne zna upgrade nardit
<dz0ny> enostavno prepiše bazo :>
<CrazyLemon> torej piwika NE updejtamo ? :>
<dz0ny> jes
<dz0ny> never
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj vemo zakaj je v openshiftu tok star piwik
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> pr nas mamo tud sonček
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naš je lepši!!
<sasa84> oooo, ne pa ne!!!!
<sasa84> povej dz0ny da ne
<sasa84> dz0ny, v tvojo vednost... naša bo dns štrudl delala :>
<dz0ny> damm
<CrazyLemon> nič.. grem na sonce.. el pe
<dz0ny> sm mislu na obisk prit
<dz0ny> zdej pa nč
<sasa84> aj nou aj nou... :\
<sasa84> sej so pa še moji piškotki :P
<sasa84> ti so pa res od <3
<dz0ny> sam nekak se bojim da preden štrudla ne pojem ne pridem več z vaše hiše :>
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e z katere
<zdobersek> (13:07:54) CrazyLemon: nič.. grem na sonce.. el pe
<zdobersek> FUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFU
<sasa84> lol dz0ny :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont get your panties all wet.. oblačno je zdaj
<zdobersek> JUSTICE
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo kako idejo zakaj ne gre sprejemat mmsov? apn je naštiman (mms only) pa ne j... 5%
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za mms mora bit Å¡e proxy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mms proxy? ali proxy proxy?
<dz0ny> mms proxy
<CrazyLemon> to imam nastimano vse
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_vendor_cyanogen/blob/gingerbread/prebuilt/common/etc/apns-conf.xml
<Pepelka> android_vendor_cyanogen/prebuilt/common/etc/apns-conf.xml at gingerbread · CyanogenMod/android_vendor_cyanogen · GitHub
<dz0ny> preveri iz tle
<Pepelka> »android_vendor_cyanogen - CyanogenMod Android vendor tree«
<dz0ny> L508
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ma CM?
<dz0ny> mah to ni važno
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vseeno je
<CrazyLemon> apn nastavitve so
<dz0ny> "univerzalno"
<sasa84> na android-slo sm jst najdla ta pravo
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja simobil ma drugace :)
<sasa84> ma tam je blo za vse...od mobitela do boba
<CrazyLemon> mmsproxy="091.185.221.085"
<CrazyLemon> svašta :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<Sky[x]> to mas kr po defaultu notr ze dodan ja
<CrazyLemon> simobil ima za internet ter mms en apn
<sasa84> jst sm mogla tud te cifre nek spreminjat, d so mi delal mmsi
<Sky[x]> to pobrisi ven pa bo delalo
<CrazyLemon> ce se prav spomnem
<dz0ny> morjo sovi, npuju pa nsa poročat
<Sky[x]> al pa sms poslji na simobil/mobitel da ti nastavi ponovno
<sasa84> Sky[x], CrazyLemon ma vip :P
<sasa84> to je že tam pr meji... sej ne lovi mobitel/simobil :P
<CrazyLemon> torej ja.. nastavitve so take kot jih ze imam dolgo not :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne dela
<sasa84> men se ni "net" vžgal, če sem pošilala mms-e
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, maš mobitel?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..tus
<sasa84> tuš? đizs:D pa lovi?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj ne bi :)
<CrazyLemon> 5 crtic ! :)
<sasa84>  uuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na slo-android si pogledu kok ej za naštimat?
<CrazyLemon> JA sasa84 SEM! :D
<CrazyLemon> preveril sem tako slo-android kot alter
<CrazyLemon> kot tusmobil
<sasa84> mhm...
<sasa84> in kaj pravjo? :P
<CrazyLemon> pravijo tko je kot mora bit.. :D
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e vedno ne sprejemam mmsov :)
<sasa84> kaj pa če nrdiš kokr ti je reku kolega Sky[x] ... pošleš še 1x zahtevo za nastavitve?
<CrazyLemon> ni tega pri tusmobilu :)
<CrazyLemon> sm pa ze zbrisal apn ter ponovno dodal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aktiviral si mms
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj? a to se mora aktivirat?
<dz0ny> http://www.tusmobil.si/storitve.html#_up1&_side1
<Pepelka> Storitve
<dz0ny> http://www.tusmobil.si/pomoc-in-informacije/tusmobil-nastavitve.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja to berem pa nič ne piše za aktivacijo mms-a
<Pepelka> Tušmobil nastavitve
<dz0ny> pa zgleda ma s 2 mms profila
<dz0ny> svasta :)
<CrazyLemon> ne.. en je internet drug pa mms
<CrazyLemon> tisto je sam narobe napisano..
<CrazyLemon> oziroma so razdelili na dva nelogična dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in pol skačeš po apn poljih
<sasa84> krejzek, a ti pošlemo vsi kšn mms? :P
<sasa84> dz0ny ti pošle bp, Sky[x] otok, zdobersek meglo,...
<zdobersek> zdej mamo tle mal sonca
<zdobersek> ampak jebe se naj, ob dveh se prkazat
<sasa84> lol zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> meh..moram omogočit mobile data da mi pošlje mms
<CrazyLemon> čeprav imam ločen apn
<zdobersek> hihihihi
<CrazyLemon> očitno ima samsung neke svoje fore
<zdobersek> pr men je isto
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi bil v garanciji bi ga flashal..mofota
<zdobersek> android
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aja? weird
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35762078&postcount=18
<Pepelka> xda-developers - View Single Post - Auto connect data on sending/receiving MMS on non-MIUI ROMs. Possible?
<Pepelka> »Galaxy Nexus Q&A, Help & Troubleshooting Android and Windows Mobile Developers - The Largest Community for Smartphone Hacks and Development of Apps«
<zdobersek> Possible?
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> https://db.tt/mVDBgHJ6
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-12-28 14:46:40.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny da hell?
<dz0ny> to je super igrat
<dz0ny> k je 10 folka
<zdobersek> mene ni tam
<zdobersek> pol ze ne more bit tko super
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny> join us :)
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> a zdej bi men steam delou? :P
<zdobbie_> ce dela na APUjih ...
<CrazyLemon> ne sam da dela ampak ponižuje tiste na i7 :>
<CrazyLemon> oz. karkoli že ima zdobbie_
<zdobbie_> i9
<sasa84> zdej nameščam steam :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to pomeni da boš v ponedeljek mogoče igrala l4d2
<CrazyLemon> MOGOČE
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> kolk pa ma gb l3d2?
<CrazyLemon> aja..ne boš - ker ni več free :)
<sasa84> l4d2
<sasa84> sej kšne igrce pa so free a ne?
<zdobbie_> dz0ny: invite plz, ce je se mozno
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja.. tf2
<sasa84> http://store.steampowered.com/app/226671/
<sasa84> :P
<Pepelka> Crusader Kings II: Songs of Yuletide on Steam
<Pepelka> »Crusader Kings II: Songs of Yuletide DLC God Jul and other Holiday Greetings from wintry Sweden! Paradox Development Studio wishes all of our fans a happy holiday with this gift of a Yuletide Carol for Crusader Kings II and Europa Universalis IV.«
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/app/203770/
<Pepelka> Save 50% on Crusader Kings II on Steam
<Pepelka> »The Dark Ages might be drawing to a close, but Europe is still in turmoil. Petty lords vie against beleaguered kings who struggle to assert control over their fragmented realms. The Pope calls for a Crusade to protect the Christians in the Holy Land even as he refuses to relinquish control over the investiture of bishops - and their...«
<CrazyLemon> pohiti 50% off je :)
<sasa84> dota je tud free
<zdobbie_> dz0ny: invite plz, ce je se mozno
<dz0ny> ne igram vec
<zdobbie_> mona
<dz0ny> zdobbie_: http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/browse/?appid=550&browsesort=mysubscriptions&browsefilter=mysubscriptions&p=1
<Pepelka> Steam Community :: Steam Workshop
<Pepelka> »Create, discover, and download content for your game Start browsing below to find player-created content for your games. Interested in creating content? Click <a href="http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/workshopsubmitinfo">here</a> to learn more.«
<dz0ny> zdobbie_: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=121068229
<Pepelka> Steam Workshop :: -Helms Deep- Reborn
<dz0ny> tole namesti
<Pepelka> »Steam Workshop: Left 4 Dead 2. Helm's Deep Reborn version 19.Defend the great fortress of Rohan and survive until Gandalf's arrival.Created by SeriouS_Samurai (Daniel) and Team chivalry. Inspired by the Battle of Helm's Dee«
<dz0ny> p agremo lahko igrat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<dz0ny> pa da ne bos pet reku da se ne mores povezat
<dz0ny> toel zgelda pa klastrofobično http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=141266924&searchtext=
<Pepelka> Steam Workshop :: Gunkanjima (survival)
<Pepelka> »Steam Workshop: Left 4 Dead 2. Hashima, commonly known as &quot;Gunkanjima&quot; (meaning Battleship Island) is an abandoned coal mining town located on an island about 9 miles from Nagasaki, Japan. In operation from 1887 to 1974,«
<yang> http://events.ccc.de/2013/12/26/photography-at-the-30c3-watch-where-youre-shooting/
<Pepelka> Photography at the 30c3: Watch where you’re shooting! « CCC Event Weblog
<dz0ny> she doesn't mind http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=130496136&searchtext=
<Pepelka> Steam Workshop :: Juliet
<Pepelka> »Steam Workshop: Left 4 Dead 2. Ah somebody need a hand with those zombies, well let me go cut on off real quick. *giggles*Now rev up your chainsaws men and go evil dead on some scum!Cʀɪᴛɪᴄs ᴀʀᴇ sᴀʏɪɴɢ: ---«
<gjao> idioterna
<gjao> si tukaj?
<idioterna> mhm
<gjao> ali je to korektna praksa, ce kontrolerje preko <context:component-scan... dodas v spring-servlet.xml, vse ostale spring razrede (recimo oznacene z @Repository) pa v app context xml?
<idioterna> sanja se mi ne ta moment lih u neki druzga sm zakopan
<idioterna> bi moral mal premislit kaj si sploh vprasal :)
<gjao> pravkar se učim delat z Spring-om
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Lubuntu Tweak Tool App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bbT9W8182Hs/lubuntu-tweak-tool-app
 * sasa84 oslini prst in ga da slax0r_ v uho
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETv3eNj46EM
<Pepelka> A Futuristic Short Film HD: "True Skin" by - N10N - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Check out this great futuristic short set in Bangkok where human cyber modification is the norm, Kaye finds himself on the run for stealing a particular augm...«
<dz0ny> sasa84 a tam na vasem faksu se kaj pogovarjate o singularnosti, transcendenci itd
<yang> madona
<dz0ny> al ste under rock
<sasa84> dz0ny, ja valda... sej to spada k filozofiji
<yang> dobil sem chain letter, pa sem pozabil enga sasa84 forwardirat za sreco, evo spet se ne bo nic zgodilo :)
<sasa84> velja staro načelo, da je filozofija dekla teologiji :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, zakaj te zanima? hočeš kšno gradivo za ontologijo oz. metafiziko al pa fil. religije? :P
<yang> najbolj fascinantno pr temu pismu je to, da je spodaj podpisana predstojnica nevroloske klinike
<sasa84> http://vimeo.com/70265237
<Pepelka> What's Opera, Doc? on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »What's Opera, Doc? is a 1957 American animated cartoon short in the Merrie Melodies series, directed by Chuck Jones for Warner Bros. Cartoons.[1] The Michael Maltese…«
<sasa84> kill the wabbit, kill the wabbit :D
<dz0ny> do show
<sasa84> dz0ny, men govoriš?
<dz0ny> ja halo
<sasa84> povej kaj bi rad :)
<sasa84> če bi rad kej o transcendenci zvedu... preber za začetk kšna schleirmacherja al pa otta
<gjao> sasa84: si prebrala mogoce  Usoda dus, ali pa Potovanje dus?
<sasa84> kar se tiče klasične metafizike... maš platona, aristotla in pol srednjevčke (tomaž akvinski, ockham,...)...  v 20. st. pa itak ne morš it mimo haideggra
<sasa84> heideggra*
<sasa84> gjao, newton?
<gjao> aha
<sasa84> nism..sam preletela mal
<gjao> nikjer drugje ni takih podrobnosti o afterlajfu in reinkarnaciji
<sasa84> ja, sam...  to je itak svet izven naše izkušnje... jst mojim otrokom zmer govorim, d sicer ima vsak en nauk glede tega, sam dejansko pa noben ne ve kok je tam, ker še noben ni tam bil in prišel nazaj :)
<sasa84> tisti, ki so vidli belo svetlobo... pač ne štejejo :)
<sasa84> je pa mogoče ta svet (mogoče paradoksno) še najbl bliz (kvantni) fiziki :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, am... a je bil zadovoljiv odgovor glede knjig, al bi rad kej več?
<sasa84> singularnost je eno izmed bitnih poče (poleg bistva, to-tosti oz. haecceitas in bivanja)
<sasa84> počel*
<sasa84> hitr vpraš... pol šibam v postojno :D
<yang> sasa84: ja kako a ni jezus nazaj prsu pa povedal kako je blo
<yang> pa verjetn se par drugih
<yang> gjao: od kerga avtorja so te Usoda dus in Potovanje dus ?
<sasa84> yang, am...niti ne? :P
<sasa84> so ga vidl kt "vstalega"... sam ni nč govoru o beli svetlobi in kok se mu je v hipu lajf prevrtel :D
<yang> hm
<yang> no definitivno so to zanimive izkusnje
<yang> jst berem o nikoli tesli
<yang> on je imel sposobnost vizualizacije "nacrtov" v glavi
<yang> tko da je zelo malo zapisoval
<sasa84> yang, včasih si mislm, d ni bil ta tipo še bl brihtn kt albert
<yang> ampak ce bi se rodil 50 let kasneje ko je ze psihiatrija napredovala, bi ga verjetno ze "okarakterizirali"
<yang> pise to v knjigi noter
<sasa84> miške...šibam
<yang> lp
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<sasa84> :*
<gjao> yang: ti dve knjigi sta od avtorja Michael Duff Newton
<yang> ok
<gjao> v knjižnici jih maš v slovenskem jeziku
<speed-> ye mater ka vas je :)
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1530378_637174676344014_1256949466_n.jpg
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aM1dQQW_700b_v2.jpg
<yang> cryptography in practice rtmp://rtmp.streaming.media.ccc.de:1935/stream/saal1_native_hq
<yang> baba raztura
 * CrazyLemon is now a CM 10.1.3 user
<zdobbie_> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/sBEFqYR.gif
<CrazyLemon> en mal me je namatral hudič :)
<CrazyLemon> ni se hotu normalno bootat ko sm dal gor recovery
<CrazyLemon> kr črn zaslon pa zvok splash screena
<CrazyLemon> pa ko sm dal baterijo vn pa spet nazaj not..se je sam zagnal :D
<CrazyLemon> da faq did google do
<CrazyLemon> nimam nobene cifre vec na guglu
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> sej lahko obnoviš
<dz0ny> pod kontakte greš
<dz0ny> pa undelete
<dz0ny> zdobbie_: gres lotr in l4d2?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4.2°C @28.12.2013 20:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% Veter: severovzhodnik 0.6 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 4.43°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:43:29, Sončni zahod: 15:24:04
<yang> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 5.1°C @28.12.2013 20:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96% Veter: null null m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<jabuk> Hrib-Loski Potok: 8.33°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:41:57, Sončni zahod: 15:25:21
<yang> ni snega dz0ny ?
<yang> kaksen bedn december
<yang> mora bit sneg !
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> lej k je celo bolj toplo kot v lj
<yang> ja sej to me cudi
<yang> pa pravjo da je najbolj mrzel plac tm pr vas
<yang> ampak poleti mora biti pa prijetno
<yang> ni prevroce
<dz0ny> mja ce ti 35 ni prevroce
<dz0ny> :>
<yang> no to so mogoce ekstremi ki pridejo
<dz0ny> kotlina je tako kot lj
<Sky[x]> nexus 5 :)
<Sky[x]> hhee
<yang> hude teme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lczx2v3KTSI
<Pepelka> NOVIČKE - YouTube
<yang> mater mi je dolgcajt
<lynxlynxlynx> če nisi za produktivne stvari, priporočam arhiv od smbc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm že probal.. pa nič :/
<yang> arhiv od smbc ?
<yang> url
<yang> smbc comics ?
<zdobbie_> dz0ny: ne, hvala
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, - .com
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: tist kaj je ze dexter je v redu
<yang> sam redko gledam te comicse na netu
<yang> mah kaksen dexter, dilberta sem mislil
<yang> d
<yang> hehe http://dilbert.com/2013-12-23/
<Pepelka> The official Dilbert website with Scott Adams' color comic strips, animation, mashups and more!
<Pepelka> »The Official Dilbert Website featuring Scott Adams Dilbert strips, animation, mashups and more starring Dilbert, Dogbert, Wally, The Pointy Haired Boss, Alice, Asok, Dogbert's New Ruling Class and more.«
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit google
<CrazyLemon> ni kontaktov!
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> če hočeš pa staromoden strip v dolžini knjigce, ne moreš sfalit z dr. mcninja
<Sky[x]> sovrazim dajati case dol iz telefona k to mi pa res ne gre :>
<lynxlynxlynx> sam je treba po vrsti brat za max užitek in razumevanje
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšne čase, čaše?
<Sky[x]> huh mi je uspelo za telefon etuii :)
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, english
<yang> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2013-12-06/
<Pepelka> Dilbert comic strip for 12/06/2013 from the official Dilbert comic strips archive.
<Pepelka> »The Official Dilbert Website featuring Scott Adams Dilbert strips, animation, mashups and more starring Dilbert, Dogbert, Wally, The Pointy Haired Boss, Alice, Asok, Dogbert's New Ruling Class and more.«
<Sky[x]> ni mi jasno se zakaj mi ni nalozil vseh appov ki jih imam ze na trenutnem telefonu :>
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] meni niti ni!!
 * CrazyLemon sovraži gugl!
<Sky[x]> a res ?
<Sky[x]> neka fora more bit sigurno
<CrazyLemon> kontakte mi ni sinhroniziral! oziroma če jih je jih ni več!
<Sky[x]> sam to da sem sel iz 4.3 na 4.4 ne bi smela bit fora :D
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> to vem da majo neki zjeban k na 4.3 mi je za nv kaj ze skos javlov
<Sky[x]> da ne more syncat
<yang> Sky[x]: kater telefon pa imas
<Sky[x]> nexus 5
<yang> ok
<yang> jst cakam na replicant 4.2
<yang> konec januarja ce bo vse po sreci
<Sky[x]> replicant ?
<yang> www.replicant.us
<yang> to je distro
<Sky[x]> aja
<yang> mal nerodn je ce mas smartphone, pa google gor all the time
<Sky[x]> why ?
 * CrazyLemon vzame kokice
<zdobbie_> because capitalism
<Sky[x]> sedaj sem dojel zakaj mi appov ni nalozil :>
<Sky[x]> ker tam vedno izberes na kater device naj ti nalozi app :>
<dz0ny> silly skyx
<CrazyLemon> !g wingship
<Pepelka> WingShip | Global WingShip Technology http://wingship.com/
 * dz0ny sposodu novga hobita
 * dz0ny was awsome
<dz0ny> awesome :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-29
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] maticv33: Re: tuš internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41232/#p41232
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Simple Screen Recorder Makes Screencasting on Linux Easy  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/graGS7IEWDc/simple-screen-recorder-linux
<dz0ny> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mark-Shuttleworth-Says-Ubuntu-Will-Achieve-Full-Convergence-with-15-04-Before-Windows-412569.shtml
<Pepelka> Mark Shuttleworth Says Ubuntu 15.04 Will Achieve Full Convergence Before Windows
<Pepelka> »Mark Shuttleworth, the found of Canonical, thinks that Ubuntu will achieve full convergence of the operating systems before Microsoft.The primary goal...«
<dz0ny> master troll
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/8SdI7KnLGN8
<Pepelka> HUGE METEOR CAPTURED ON SECURITY CAMERA EASTERN IOWA RAW FOOTAGE. ISON DEBRIS? DECEMBER 28 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »People across the Midwest reported seeing a bright fireball streak across the sky Thursday evening. And it was caught on camera in North Liberty. The firebal...«
<yang> ne najdem enga mannuala kako narditi android backup preko heimdalla
<Sky[x]> to pa nisem vedel da ima telekom - Prioritizacija internetnega prometa(Uporabniška izkušnja na internetu se s tem poveča, saj si uporabniki lahko sami uredijo svoj internetni promet po pomembnosti, še posebej v primeru, kjer na istem širokopasovnem priključku do spleta dostopa več uporabnikov hkrati.)
<Sky[x]> S prioritizacijo omogočite prednost brskanju po spletu (TViN, Facebook, YouTube, svetovni splet, itd... ), uporabi varnega komuniciranja na internetu (spletno bančništvo, e-pošta, nakupovanje na spletu) ter DNS prometa pred vsemi ostalimi aplikacijami in vrstami internetnega prometa.
<CrazyLemon> yang ne vem če heimdall omogoča backup
<yang> CrazyLemon: mislim tej custom ROMi za backup se nalagajo gor, sam vsa navodila so za odin
<yang> cllockworkmod al kaj je un
<CrazyLemon> yang jah ti bi rad recovery dal gor prek heimdalla ne naredu backup
<yang> mislim, rabim backup od obstojecega sistema
<CrazyLemon> heimdall flash --kernel zImage --no-reboot
<CrazyLemon> zImage pa dobiš v .tar-u clockworkmoda
<CrazyLemon> aja disclaimer..ne odgovarjam za bricke :>
<CrazyLemon> yang http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1508703
<Pepelka> How to use Heimdall - xda-developers
<Pepelka> »How to use Heimdall Galaxy Tab General«
<yang> se prav z clockwork modom dobim moznost za narest backup
<CrazyLemon> z clockworkmodom dobiš custom recovery ja
<yang> recimo sploh nimam sd kartice noter
<yang> in nkakor ne morem mountat tega internal storagea
<yang> da bi ga zmountalo kot flash drive
<CrazyLemon> kje bi ga mountal?
<yang> ja na masino
<yang> prek usb kabla
<CrazyLemon> sej to samo mounta
<yang> ne
<CrazyLemon> ko izbereš na androidu
<yang> hocm rect, ko je sistem zbootan
<CrazyLemon> si izbral mount as storage.. oziromaneki takega
<yang> da bi zmountalo internal storage kot particijo
<yang> ne nisem izbral
<yang> kje se to nardi
<CrazyLemon> ko priključiš telefon
<CrazyLemon> dobiš na androidu en notifications
<CrazyLemon> in tam izbereš mode
<CrazyLemon> v tvojem primeru storage
<yang> nc ne dobim, ko ga prizgem se
<yang> zazene boot in se boota v android
<yang> dmesg je pa takle new high-speed USB device number 81 using xhci_hcd
<yang> notification je "connected as media device"
<yang> ko ga vstekam
<yang> aha vidm zdej
<yang> MTP ali PTP mode
<CrazyLemon> there you go :)
<CrazyLemon> mtp je tisto kar ti iščeš
<yang> kul
<yang> hvala
<CrazyLemon> in mtp je tisto kar ti ne bo delalo..če imaš starejši OS
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> ja ne dela ravno import slik
<yang> zgleda bom  moral preko ftpja
<CrazyLemon> smb ftw :>
<dz0ny> boj
<dz0ny> adb pull /data
<dz0ny> adb full /system
<dz0ny> kakšen FTP/smb
<CrazyLemon> če že pol adb pull /emmc/
<CrazyLemon> !
<yang> kaksna ideja kje so SMSji shranjeni v kaksnem fileu ?
<Sky[x]> nop
<Sky[x]> to se synca ni nic shranjeno :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> hec
<yang> data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/mmssms.db
<yang> tukaj naj bi bli
<yang> "As far as I'm aware, if you're not rooted, you won't have direct access to that directory or any of the files. "
<dz0ny> pa kaj mate vsi ta fetiš z sms
<CrazyLemon> true that
<yang> sem nasel app
<yang> .vreme lj
<dz0ny> hangouts ftw
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7.5°C @29.12.2013 11:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% Veter: južni veter 0.3 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 6.96°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:43:38, Sončni zahod: 15:24:53
<dz0ny> se posynca v cloud
<yang> klinc pa hangouts
<yang> hvala lepa
<dz0ny> :>
<yang> haha
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lkm1ckoW7uA
<Pepelka> Fireworks Fail Created Great Show - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Fireworks Fail Created Great Show - Enjoy the Video, Please Share, Like and Comment - Thanx))«
<yang> ja zadnic ko sem  posodabljal pise "now we can sync your SMS into the cloud" heh
<yang> and your images too ...
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sej glavno da snapchat pa whatsapp ne uporabljaš
<dz0ny> ker tisti tud enkripcije ne razumejo
<yang> ;)
<dz0ny> also telegram
<yang> ma ne dans bom flasal na replicant, dost mam
<dz0ny> k je dostop od api prek http
<yang> zdajle pa sibam
<dz0ny> msg je pa encrypted
<yang> ne pomnim da bi bilo kdaj okol novga leta +7 stopinj
<yang> cez 10 let se bomo ze kopal ob tem casu na ljubljanci lahko
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> sej jtr bo sneg baje
<speed-> saj bo do aprila sneg :p
<speed-> ista pizdarija bila lani toplo za novo leto te pa 3metre snega :)
<yang> hehe
<dz0ny> jah k so se vsem novoletne zelje izpolnile
<dz0ny> morons
<dz0ny> mar bi si dnarja zelel
<speed-> kdo ma te take novoletne zelje
<speed-> sneg naj bo od bozica do novega leta te pa mrs
<CrazyLemon> ledena doba 3 na POP TV!
<lowkey> hit vsi gledat!
<lowkey> :)
<CrazyLemon> meh..sinhronizirano je.. nevermind!
<dz0ny> hobbit je dvdscr
<dz0ny> very watchable
<CrazyLemon> its still hobbit
<dz0ny> a tega ti ne gledas
<CrazyLemon> naah :)
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BcpHj2WCAAAGyiN.png:large
<CrazyLemon> ne vem ce sm sploh gledal en cel lord of the rings
<sasa84_> mislm d men steam ne bo zalaufu :P
<sasa84_> open gl ipd :P
<dz0ny> sasa84_: compiz ti dela?
<dz0ny> tist je tud open gl
<Sky[x]> posoda pomita, kuhna pospravlena, kopalnica pospravlena, smeti spraznjene, tla cista po flatu, pripravljeno za pranje, sedja moram pa se sebe mal obrit :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a pričakuješ inšpekcijo Sky[x]?
<yang> Sky[x]: prid se k kemni pocistit
<yang> k meni
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: "kolegica" pride na obisk
<dz0ny> ziht
<lynxlynxlynx> spet te jehovke, a
<Sky[x]> lynxlynxlynx: tako je, sam ta inspekcija me zna se do hlact slect pa pregledat vse tako da moram sedaj se pod tus pa se spodej mal pobrit :D
<lynxlynxlynx> tmi
<sasa84_> dz0ny, am... mislm d ja :)
<sasa84_> (glede compiza)
<sasa84_> al bi to v nastavitvah pogledala, če je support?
<dz0ny> ne ce ti compiz dela bol ti bo tud dota neki kyz
<Sky[x]> sasa84_:pride k men da pogledava tale ubuntu kaj jo heca :)
<sasa84_> opengl plugin je obklukan
<sasa84_> ah Sky[x] ... :P
<CrazyLemon> .imdb rush
<jabuk> Dirka zivljenja (2013) 123 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.3/10 (53,976 glasov) MT: 75/100
<jabuk> A re-creation of the merciless 1970s rivalry between Formula One rivals James Hunt and Niki Lauda.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1998301465/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<CrazyLemon> priporočam ogled :)
<yang> program adb je v kermu paketu
<CrazyLemon> yang zdownloadaš ga z developers.android.com or smth like that
<yang> heimdall ne zazna sistema
<yang> ERROR: Failed to detect compatible download-mode device.
<dz0ny> yang deownload mode je drugo kot recovery pa user mode
<dz0ny> download*
<yang> ja v download mode
<yang> ne zazna
<dz0ny> a root mas?
<yang> ni potreben
<dz0ny> za adb je
<yang> vsaj pise ne da bi bil
<yang> http://redmine.replicant.us/projects/replicant/wiki/GalaxyS3Installation
<Pepelka> GalaxyS3Installation - Replicant
<Pepelka> »Redmine«
<yang> gledam tm k pise spodaj "installing the Images"
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> lsub ti kaj pove
<yang> tut tist MTP ne deluje
<dz0ny> mora bi hid od samsunga
<yang> sem dal namesto prek MTP kar v /storage/sdcard0/directory
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> sej flashat ne boš mogu
<dz0ny> ker rabiš ali custom recovery
<dz0ny> al pa downlaod mode prek usb
<dz0ny> al pa podpisan ota zip
<yang> po navodilih delam
<yang> ne nekaj po svoje
<dz0ny> ker drugače ga recovery zavrne
<yang> recovery se ne zazene
<dz0ny> usposobi root prvo
<dz0ny> potem pozeni adb reboot recovery
<yang> ja pa ne pise v navodilih da bi ga moral rootat
<dz0ny> yang ye lazje vse
<dz0ny> pa se recovery si nardis na easy
<dz0ny> backup*
<dz0ny> adb reboot download je pa ta drug mode :)
<dz0ny> pa download je aktiven samo minuto
<dz0ny> po tistem ko zazenes v download mode
<yang> ne bom delal nekaj po svoje
<yang> bom pocakal da pride developer online da mi razlozi
<yang> lahko ga brickam
<dz0ny> ne mores
<dz0ny> lol sam so pa zmukalrji
<yang> manual ni v redu
<yang> moral bi pisati, kaj narest ob errorju
<dz0ny> no jaz sem rome delal pa razpeceval pa nobenmu nisem brickal
<dz0ny> yang: z slikcami vred https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/302704/dz0nyrom/navodila/navodila.htm
<Pepelka> Namestitev dz0nyACE ROM-a na Samsung Galaxy Ace
<yang> ja saj vecina navodil je za odin
<dz0ny> za heimdal je isto
<dz0ny> pa kot sudo ga pozeni vedno
<yang> pognal sem ga kot root
<dz0ny> pa poglej ce mas hid od samsunga
<yang> ok
<dz0ny> za usb
<yang> daj greva na privat
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a so že podnapisi za dirko življenja? nč ni vidt
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LightDM GTK+ Greeter 1.7 Features Window Placing Options for Devs  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gzFGeylx7WI/lightdm-gtk-greeter-update
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Six-Month Ubuntu Releases Could Become A Thing of the Past  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OZntw2PPRIc/ubuntu-touch-plans-2014
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... javi se :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ prevajalka si..zakaj za vraga rabiš podnapise
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, za očija pa mami
<sasa84_> mami sploh
<dz0ny> sasa84_: podnapisi.net?
<sasa84_> zdej se je en javu, d bo prevaju...tko piše :)
<CrazyLemon> torej do februarja bodo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> zdej pa Å¡ibam na pico :P
<sasa84_> a veste...k te dni ni nč za jest a ne :P
<sasa84_> pridkani bodte miškoti ;)
<dz0ny> pice je zakon
<dz0ny> strudl not much
<sasa84_> hihi :>
<sasa84_> dz0ny, jutr potico pečem
<sasa84_> to ti gre?
<dz0ny> ce ni presladka
<sasa84_> hm...
<dz0ny> k eni dajo pol tone cukra povrh
<sasa84_> pa kaj pa je to za ena vera dz0ny ... :P
<sasa84_> no, ne smeš dat preveč...
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/pospravleni-doovdi.jpg
<idioterna> kok je kul k je vecina se original zapakirana
<dz0ny> a to je za sazas agente?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ce gledam mkv pa mi je kul pol kupm
<dz0ny> .yt How to Destroy Angels - Strings and Attractors
<jabuk> Strings and Attractors - How To Destroy Angels (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JLxrq0KLVY ♥82 ▶6,795
<yang> Evo mam replicant, ne dela 3G in Wi-Fi
<dz0ny> http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3554
<Pepelka> On Hacking MicroSD Cards « bunnie's blog
<dz0ny> cakma se na on hacking ssd drives
<dz0ny> ker tam je fw kr zraven na flashu
<dz0ny> poleg vseh ostalih podatkov
<yang> 3G deluje
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6.9°C @29.12.2013 18:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% Veter: severnik 3.4 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 5.92°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:43:38, Sončni zahod: 15:24:53
<dz0ny> l4d2 kdo?
<CrazyLemon> kje je zdobersek
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: odstranitev ppa-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41233/#p41233
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: odstranitev ppa-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41234/#p41234
<dz0ny> .videl zdobersek
<jabuk> dz0ny: zdobersek je bil zadnjič prisoten/na en dan nazaj z sporočilom: :>
<dz0ny> .videl zdobbie
<jabuk> dz0ny: zdobbie je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 2 dni nazaj z sporočilom: ln
<dz0ny> ksna zurka
<CrazyLemon> ma spet se dela hard to get
<dz0ny> meh l4d2 sucks
<dz0ny> ping to the roof
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: odstranitev ppa-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41235/#p41235
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: odstranitev ppa-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41236/#p41236
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pol ne greš l4d2'
<CrazyLemon> lahk prašam damirja če gre zravn
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> ne da se mi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: odstranitev ppa-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41237/#p41237
<yang> https://www.gnu.org/graphics/jesus-cartoon.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: odstranitev ppa-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41238/#p41238
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: odstranitev ppa-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41239/#p41239
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: odstranitev ppa-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41240/#p41240
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k01gPlSwkfY
<Pepelka> Psiho (2013) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Psiho (2013) Jure Godler...Roman Bevc Tilen Artač...Samo Živa Vadnov...Marjana Kren Ljerka Belak...Vilma Ivona Maras...Lili Kren Nika Maras...Karolina Niko Z...«
<jugec> serbus
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-22
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<napsy_> jutro
<pitastrudl> lynxlynxlynx R33D3M33R  nimata quasselcore postavljen?
<R33D3M33R> jaz ga imam, zakaj te zanima?
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj le?
<R33D3M33R> nimam pa neprestano prižgane kište na kateri je quasselcore
<pitastrudl> k vidm da se skos joinata pa partata channel
<pitastrudl> drgač mam en vps, na katermu mam quasselcore pržgan za frende
<lynxlynxlynx> irc is not my life
<pitastrudl> če rabta slučajn
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu me to kar se dogaja med mojo odsotnostjo niti ne zanima
<R33D3M33R> še čez dan pogosto ne berem vsega
<R33D3M33R> oz. večinoma ne
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30290540
<idioterna> joj, uradni mediji :)
<napsy_> zdobersek: ping
<zdobersek> napsy napsy_ pong
<napsy_> zdobersek: obstaja nacin da bi lahko webkit UI proces identificiral svoj web process ki je del tega UI procesa?
<napsy_> zdobersek: ker tam pred webkitwebprocess so neke cifre kot prvi argument pa ne vem kaj pomenijo
<zdobersek> socket je to
<zdobersek> po kterem chattata
<napsy_>  se mi je zdel
<napsy_> se da to kok povezat s PID-om
<idioterna> da se
<zdobersek> API ne obstaja
<idioterna> netstat -avpne | grep :port
<idioterna> ce je unix socket je mal tezje
<napsy_> aha ok se prav da se da bil hack naredit okol tega
<napsy_> po mojem je unix socket
<idioterna> potem pa z lsof
<napsy_> hm ok ... mam ta problem da mam vec ui procesov ki si zgleda delijo ta web process
<napsy_> oz tut ce ne bi mogu identificirat
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @22.12.2014 9:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:39, Kulminacija: 11:01:40, Sončni zahod: 15:20:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme cph
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<idioterna> aha razumem, tricky
<yang> .vreme ccopenhagen
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme copenhagen
<idioterna> .vreme kobenhavn
<jabuk> Copenhagen, Denmark: 8.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Copenhagen__DK/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/DAXX0009_f.html
<jabuk> Copenhagen, Denmark: 8.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Copenhagen__DK/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/DAXX0009_f.html
<zdobersek> UIProc lahko spawna vec WebProcov, npr. enega za vsak context
<napsy_> mhm
<zdobersek> vec UIProcov pa ne more handlad enega WebProca
<napsy_> ok
<napsy_> se prav morm sam nekak pid dobit od tistega socketa
<napsy_> lsof kot je idioterna omenu
<zdobersek> nared wrapper okol WebKitWebProcess
<zdobersek> shell skripto, k sprinta ven socket in PID od WebProca
<napsy_> hm sam lsof ne najde socketa
<napsy_> mogoc pa je tcp socket
<zdobersek> napsy_: SOCK_STREAM
<zdobersek> https://trac.webkit.org/browser/trunk/Source/WebKit2/Platform/IPC/unix/ConnectionUnix.cpp#L544
<napsy_> mhm, ze gledam /proc :)
<napsy_> thx
<idioterna> ce ti ga lsof ne pokaze moras v /proc/pid/fd/
<napsy_> tu ziher manjka se kak api za tole rec
<idioterna> videt broken symlink
<napsy_> idioterna: lih gledam
<idioterna> lrwx------ 1 jure jure 64 Dec 22 10:09 10 -> socket:[15990]
<idioterna> tkole zgleda pr men
<napsy_> pr men tut
<napsy_> sudo netstat -apeen | grep 1298663
<napsy_> pr men najde neki
<napsy_> sam grr rabi se drugo stran
<idioterna> ja druga stran je pa ls -la /proc/pid/fd/ | grep 1298663
<napsy_> e ja to mam
<idioterna> ja druga stran je pa ls -la /proc/pid/fd/* | grep 1298663
<idioterna> ja druga stran je pa ls -la /proc/*/fd/* | grep 1298663
<idioterna> tkole :)
<napsy_> najde sam enga, tistega ki ze vem
<napsy_> weird
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> pr men najde vse k so gor obeseni
<Sky[x]> nice
<Sky[x]> kva so nardil :)
<Sky[x]> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152665552478611
<upd> awesome
<CrazyLemon> yang sam zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JJ-JHrT2E8 :D
<CrazyLemon> skyx povej
<dz0ny> lol http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aXEe7r6_460sv.mp4
<dz0ny> when god decides you are too annoying
<pitastrudl> ☐ Not REKT ☑ Tyrannosaurus REKT
<yang> no, od kod se tole vidi ? https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10411099_705525662896470_2222999301889847590_n.jpg?oh=73dd653c8ddb62aea8155ba664fcff0d&oe=553FB87C
<pitastrudl> Å¡marna
<pitastrudl> lubnik?
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja v ameriki so sirse ceste
<yang> smarna
<yang> bravo
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @22.12.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:39, Kulminacija: 11:01:40, Sončni zahod: 15:20:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> Spoštovani,
<CrazyLemon> v teh predprazničnih dneh smo pomislili na vse, ki nam lepšate dni, in samo za vas pripravili posebno voščilo.         --- poudarek na "nam lepšate dni" ..js njim vsako leto denar oni pa meni voščilo.. fckers :)
<idioterna> kdo to
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je voščilo? reklama v bistvu :d
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tilia :)
<idioterna> oh
<idioterna> right
<idioterna> fully legal criminals
<idioterna> the lot of them!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: seveda
<dz0ny> kaj si pa mislu, litrco al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj pa ne? :)
<CrazyLemon> a veš koliko let jim že plačujem.. brez kakršnekoli škode na avtu
<CrazyLemon> in kaj dobim nazaj? nič.. prst v rt :D
<napsy> zaka pa placujes?
<napsy> pol sj nared kj skode
<CrazyLemon> napsy sej razmišljam o tem! :D
<napsy> zihr mors kak del zamenjat
<CrazyLemon> da imam vsaj občutek da sm dobil nekaj :D
<skyx> CrazyLemon: a bi bil bolj zadovoljen ce bi te poklicali in voscili ter te povprasali kako si zadovoljen ? :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx ne :D
<skyx> skoda ker ne obstaja en ukaz da bi naredil rm -rf wordpress*
<skyx> :*
<napsy> i love you too :)
<CrazyLemon> awww.. how sweet
<yang> idioterna nimas prav glede objektivne odgovornosti avtomobilistov sem vprasal pravnico
<yang> ce avtomobilist vozi po predpisih ni kriv in tut odgovoren ni
<idioterna> seveda je odgovoren
<idioterna> a si ji pokazal sodbo?
<yang> pravi da se vsaka sodba losebej presoja in rekla je da bo pogledala primer
<yang> posebej
<yang> rekla je da je objektivna odgovornost recimo neskrbno ravnanjw, ce ti loncnica pade z balkona, ali ce ti popusti rocna zavora v klancu
<yang> ce pa vozis avto po predpisu pa ne
<idioterna> al pa ce povozis cloveka
<idioterna> ja to ni res ane
<idioterna> zgleda se pravnica ne spozna prevec dobr
<yang> nevem tko je rekla napisi mi primere v query ji bom posredoval
<idioterna> http://www.sodisce.si/znanje/sodna_praksa/vrhovno_sodisce_rs/1127/
<idioterna> tle mas
<yang> url
<yang> v query prosim
<idioterna> a nujno lih v query :)
<yang> ja kle bo slo mimo nisem na na rc. bbl, kosilo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBoPm_ZJPDc
<dz0ny> pepelka no more
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> .url CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/719/064/98a.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/assets/info5/20141222/Fuzine2014/fuzine2014.html
<CrazyLemon> fužine "geto" :)
<pitastrudl> topkek
<dz0ny> http://www.delo.si/assets/info5/20141222/Fuzine2014/pic/fuzine_stare004.jpg
<dz0ny> lol pa smo bli res severna koreja
<idioterna> a se ti zdi?
<dz0ny> .sc WEVAL - Gimme Some
<jabuk> WEVAL - Gimme Some(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/kompakt/weval-gimme-some ♥5,371 ▶190,220
<dz0ny> tiste predolge hlače, pa popit mal zgleda podoben kimu
<CrazyLemon> matr so to mogli bit fajn cajti
<CrazyLemon> lej kok so vsi lepo zrihtani
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/10869522_10152931154633728_3304836380783973200_o.jpg
<CrazyLemon> omg..grinch stole christmas
<zdobersek> GET 'IM
<yang> CrazyLemon: "ugasni Zlatka"
<yang> Mislim da so Fuzine vedno manj Ghetto
<yang> Veliko ljudi s podezelja se seli tja
<yang> Pa kr v redu kafice majo, sem bil ze tm
<CrazyLemon> in te ni bilo čisto nič strah da te bo kak čefur oropal?
<yang> Drgac ti bo pa Zlatko razlozu, da so za vse krive velke glavine https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVSUlrmmsJc
<yang> CrazyLemon: jst sem delal na Fuzinama na javnem mestu, pa me ni bilo nic strah, ljudje tam so cisto ok
<yang> Bolj kot na kaksnem drugem koncu LJ, kjer sem delal
<yang> Sej je v prispevku vse napisan
<yang> Na Fuzinama mislim da je trend povecevanja prodaje stanovanj prislekom iz podezelja, ker (ne spoznam se na nepremicninski trg) je tam cena stanovanj nizja kot drugod v LJ
<yang> Mogoce se je ta "sloves" da so Fuzine ghetto razsiril med ne-ljubljansko populacijo
<yang> Ce bi bile Fuzine ghetto, potem je to istocasno lahko se 80% Ljubljane
<idioterna> yang: am
<idioterna> fuzine so ene 20-30% drazje kot preostanek ljubljane
<idioterna> ker so dalec najkvalitetnejse naselje v ljubljani
<zdobersek> zarad dobrih kaficev
<yang> zdobersek: hehe
<yang> idioterna: najkvalitetnejse v smislu ?=
<yang> da je dobra grd
<yang> da je dobra gradnja ?
<idioterna> kvalitetna gradnja, kvaliteten urbanizem, spodobna infrastruktura
<pitastrudl> lol kva vi sanjate
<pitastrudl> kdo te bo oropu
<idioterna> projektni cilj blokov je da ima vsako stanovanje soncno svetlobo
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> kar se mogoce slis brezveze ampak to pomen da je ogromno zelenih povrsin vmes
<yang> idioterna: no pise, da so fuzine najbolj gosto naselje
<zdobersek> FML http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2014/12/paintnet_program.aspx
<yang> men osebno so prevec koncentrrane, previsoki bloki
<yang> ni mi vsec tam
<idioterna> ja, zelo so optimizirano naselje
<idioterna> verjamem
<yang> sicer ne vem kaksna so stanovanja tam
<zdobersek> -Os ali -O3?
<idioterna> ampak izolacija je precej boljsa kot pri vas recimo
<yang> ja
<yang> saj je tudi novejsa gradnja
<yang> mi smo prakticno brez izolacije
<yang> ampak so stroski vzdrzevanja nizki
<yang> ni lifta
<yang> to je kakih 25% ceneje pol
<yang> je pa zajeban ko mas 80 let zivet kle, ce ni lifta
<yang> al pa ce si nogo zllomis
<yang> hotl so izlorat pr nas
<yang> to mi je sosed razlagal
<yang> da nevem
<yang> bi stalo nek denar
<yang> pol so pa 30% denarja raje dal za malanje bloka
<yang> in cez 8 let so moral znova pomalat za spet 30%
<yang> izolacije pa se vedno ni nobene
<yang> ker so rekli "to je predrago"
<yang> pa bi bilo ceneje kot 2x malat
<yang> no, nevem ce bi urbanisti dovolili tak poseg
<yang> ampak glede na to, da so se dogovarjali o tem
<yang> bi verjento se dalo
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVSUlrmmsJc kaj je hotu tale povedat ?
<yang> da se je treba bat velkih zvin
<yang> in ne fuzin
<idioterna> ne vem men je vseen k sm s kolesom :)
<yang> haha https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/884592321/glorious-leader
<idioterna> ok to bom pa pledgnu
<idioterna> ze od dalec zgleda awesome
<yang> ja heehe
<yang> dobr se je spomnu zasluzit dnar
<yang> design a whole bunus level including the enemies and boss
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> joe cocker died
<yang> oh
<yang> skoda
<yang> me zanima ce je ze prisla informacija do p
<yang> me zanima ce je ze prisla informacija do slovenskih porocil in bodo povedali da je umrl...nisem slisal dnevnika ob 19h, zdajle bodo porocila
<yang> idioterna: skoda k nimas avta
<yang> jutri bo najcenejsi bencin v zadnjih 3h letih
<yang> Aha, cockerja so omenili
<idioterna> ja, da boste se bl unicval zrak v mestu
<idioterna> mislm da bom pred novim letom kupil elektricn avto
<idioterna> no al pa mogoce po novem letu
<idioterna> bom vidu
<CrazyLemon> kupil ali naročil? :)
<yang> Kr Tesla nabav
<yang> al pa kups rablenga od bitstampovcev
<yang> kr z coini placi
<yang> dokler so se kej vredni
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: placal
<idioterna> yang: mislm da ne bom tesle
<idioterna> je predrag
<idioterna> pa prevelik za to kar jaz rabim
<idioterna> rabim nekaj kar babica uporablja
<idioterna> pa dizel nima vec smisla ker se ne vozi vec v postojno pa skofjo loko
<idioterna> ampak samo se v ljubljano, to je pa prov narobe da ma dizla
<yang> http://www.petrol.si/na-poti/za-vozilo/goriva-q-max/gibanje-cen-goriv#95
<yang> zdej je pa ze skor enaka cena kot v avstriji
<idioterna> verjetno bo dobila hibridnga yarisa
<idioterna> k ma porabo 2L/100km po mestu
<idioterna> pa 4L/100km po avtocesti
<yang> axiama ji kup, zanjo pa za otroke bo ok
<idioterna> bencina.
<idioterna> v axiam ne gre 20 gajb krompirja.
<yang> jah pol rabs se prkolco zanga
<idioterna> pa njene slikarske potrebscine tut bl slabo
<idioterna> mislm da bo yaris kr ok
<idioterna> pogledat bom su tut nissana
<yang> mozn ja da ma hibrid tok majhno porabo
<idioterna> ampak je drazji pa manj pripraven
<yang> 2l/100
<yang> ampak to ce vozi istocasno  se na elektriko
<idioterna> ja sej skos na idealnih obratih laufa
<idioterna> kadar laufa
<yang> drgac pa bencinarji skor nimajo manj od nevem 5 litrov
<yang> tut ce so mejhni
<yang> mogoce ma 4l kaksen
<idioterna> men je vazn da ne smrdi po mestu
<idioterna> do 30km/h se temu sploh ne przge motor
<yang> skode so ok
<yang> male sode
<yang> skode
<yang> al pa UP
<idioterna> ma niso
<idioterna> k stojijo pred semaforji pa smrdijo
<idioterna> pa vozjo prva ler prva ler prva ler
<idioterna> pa smrdijo
<idioterna> ta se pa pelje cist tiho in se ni ti treba saltat nic
<yang> ja to je fajn
<skyx> jo jo
<yang> bols k neslisen moped, da se ti pesec zaleti vanga
<skyx> ej koliko kej moneta vzame provizije ce jo imas za placevanje kdo kej ve?
<yang> skyx: nevem, na zacetku sem jo uporabljal sem placal hamburger pa je bla provizija tok kt dva hamburgerja
<skyx> a?
<yang> to je blo ko so jo uvedli
<skyx> nv ampak jaz imam v glavi ukoli 8% ?
<yang> lahko je cisto drugace sedaj, zakaj ne poklices na mobitelov help line
<yang> pa bos dobil pravilen odgovor
<yang> oni morjo to vedt
<skyx> ajde da vidim :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna yaris je majhen..auris misliš ?
<upd> http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/22/google-announces-its-self-driving-car-is-now-fully-functional/ ahh s tem se bomo vozil pa ne bo nesreč pa onesnaževanja, no edin če bo bug bo crash
<yang> SEGWAY , samo nad prepadom se ne smes z njim vozit pa jeok
<upd> heh
<miha> Čer
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: yaris.
<idioterna> auris je vecji od golfa, je prevelik
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-23
<napsy> jutro
<upd> vreme .j
<upd> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @23.12.2014 7:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:06, Kulminacija: 11:02:09, Sončni zahod: 15:21:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 9.km  V od RIBNICE @23/12/2014 08:10:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.75+N,+14.85+E
<miha> Jutro
<skyx> lp
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @23.12.2014 8:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:06, Kulminacija: 11:02:09, Sončni zahod: 15:21:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> toplo je
<idioterna> js mam sam 2 layerja
<napsy> mhm
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> jutr je pa brian's day
<napsy> what's a 'brian's day'?
<idioterna> ROMANI ITE DOMUM!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIAdHEwiAy8
<napsy> aja to :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna v yaris ne moreš dat niti dveh gajb krompirja :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ti se pa slabo spoznas na avtomobile
<idioterna> v yaris gre 22 gajb.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kakšnih? :>
<idioterna> obicajnih
<dz0ny> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2014-December/msg00030.html
<idioterna> 17 v prtljaznik pa 4 na sovoznikov sedez, dodatna pa se na dash
<dz0ny> New internal DHCP client :D
<CrazyLemon> tole je zame gajba http://mmc.bolha.com/3/image/100046/101711/gajba-gajbica_4f44e0075ea83.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj je zate :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> takih.
<CrazyLemon> 17 takih v prtljaznik? ni sans
<CrazyLemon> ne v yaris
<zdobersek> po volumnu, ne po formi
<CrazyLemon> v yaris gre komaj otroški voziček
<idioterna> http://www.bkkautos.com/files/yaris/yaris_cargo.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to ni prtljažnik :D    to je cel razpoložljiv prostor :D
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej
<zdobersek> .gif duuh
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/E5jKUqBHo3EWc/giphy.gif
<idioterna> sej nocem da baka s tovornjakom v vrtec vozi otroke
<idioterna> zato da bo lahko otroke _in_ krompir hkrati peljala
<idioterna> ker jih nikoli ne.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny joj to bo Å¡ele bugfest v 15.04 :)
<dz0ny> well nm ne dela brez systemd-networkd
<zdobersek> just as planned!
<CrazyLemon> aja..dumber and dumber to je na pašnikih :)
<dz0ny> systemd-networkd's DHCP client, thanks to Tom Gundersen's work, can successfully get an address in milliseconds, rather than the many seconds required by dhclient.
<CrazyLemon> zihr je v go-ju napisan! zihr!
<dz0ny> eden Å¡e ni vidu --timeout opcije
<zdobersek> as nor
<dz0ny> pa -retry 3
<CrazyLemon> http://fortune.com/2014/12/20/sony-pictures-entertainment-essay/
<CrazyLemon> a Å¡e vedno ni pepelke.. jao ta miha
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb fast response! really fast! respect! :p
<Pepelka94> mihaweb (gateway/web/freenode/ip.89.212.204.39) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<mihaweb> seveda
<mihaweb> a ste jo dol vrgli? :D
<idioterna> sam mal smo jo grdo pogledal
<mihaweb> nasilje nad ženskami ni lepo
<idioterna> sej ni zenska
<idioterna> nasilje nad roboti je pa cist ok!
<mihaweb> nič jo mal reštartal ko sem že tu
<CrazyLemon> hvala :)
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: itak pa da sem takoj pogledal, ker ne  morem na prvi pogled ločit kolk nujen mail je, pol pa ko že preberem pa lahk tud se logiram ane :D
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb sej je bilo vse v subjectu! tko da si lahk vidu da je zares nujen mail :p
<mihaweb> saj :D
<napsy> uu, 3fs isce golang developerje :)
<dz0ny> napsy: kje je link?
<dz0ny> cprov bi verjetn mogu shujšat za 10kil
<dz0ny> če bi hotu tam delat :D
<napsy> zakaj?
<dz0ny> ja sej jim piše
<dz0ny> tko neposredno kaj pričakujejo od kandidatov
<napsy> :D
<dz0ny> je pa zanimiv da se še ni nihče obregnil
<mihaweb> prirejen razpis!
<napsy> corruption
<napsy> !
<mihaweb> skor tak hudo kot slovenj gradec, kjer so za svetovanje pri optičnem omrežju rabili učitelja športne vzgoje :D
<mihaweb> tist je res top zaenkrat :D
<idioterna> vazn da so mogl komunisti vlozit zahtevo po presoji ustavnosti zakona o zdravljenju neplodnosti z biomedicinsko pomocjo
<dz0ny> mihaweb: ja je mogu svetovat ker delavec bo teku z merilcem razdalje po trasi optike :D
<mihaweb> ja
<mihaweb> idioterna: a ni bogi otrok, ko mama toliko sovraži moške, da se rajši umetno oplodi, kot naravno?
<mihaweb> kako bo to vzgajala potem otroka?
<mihaweb> vi levičarji ste toliko sebični
<idioterna> mihaweb: kaksno zvezo ma pa to z otrokom?
<idioterna> mihaweb: zakon je protiustaven, ker diskriminira na podlagi osebne okoliscine.
<idioterna> otrok, ki odrasca v drzavi, kjer so predsodki uzakonjeni, je bogi
<idioterna> otrok, ki odrasca ob ljubeci mami, pa ni bogi.
<mihaweb> kaka ljubeča mama je to, da ne more ljubiti moškega niti eno noč?
<mihaweb> bi pa rada naročila otroka v trgovini?
<idioterna> cist uredu ljubeca mama
<idioterna> vi desnicarji bi radi zastojn seksal.
<idioterna> zakonodaja pac ne sme locit porocenih, samskih, hipijev in japijev
<idioterna> vsi majo pravico do oploditve z biomedicinsko pomocjo
<idioterna> clo tisti k nimajo maternice
<idioterna> ker ce je nimajo vsi
<mihaweb> idioterna: Å¡e je upanje zate :D
<idioterna> je ne sme imeti nihce
<idioterna> ja to je temelj enakopravnosti
<idioterna> ce tega nimamo, pol smo itak k somalija
<idioterna> kolk je smiseln vsak posamezn primer je pa itak vseeno, ker je to stvar strokovne odlocitve
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t630859
<CrazyLemon> useful!
<mihaweb> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/protest-pred-vlado.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - PRENOS V ŽIVO: Protestniki pred vlado: Če bo šlo gospodarstvu dobro, bo šlo dobro vsem!
<Seniorita> »Protestniki, ki nasprotujejo okoljskim dajatvam, so prispeli pred poslopje vlade. Ta je namreč odločila, da bodo energetsko intenzivna podjetja prispevala 6,5 milijona evrov okoljskih dajatev, preostalo vsoto pa bodo razdelili na širšo populacijo. Protest, ki sta ga organizirala GZS in Pergam, prenašamo V ŽIVO! Vabljeni k ogledu!«
<idioterna> pa lih 24ur
<idioterna> ne morm tega gledat, k je dalec prevec rumen medij.
<mihaweb> 24ur je vendar komunističen medij?
<mihaweb> kako ti ni všeč?
<idioterna> rumen je
<idioterna> js samo rdece medije berem
<idioterna> mladino pa economista.
<idioterna> pa bbc
<dz0ny> guardian? too liberal?
<idioterna> sej guardian je tut rdec
<CrazyLemon> pa zihr the news of the world
<idioterna> sanja se mi ne
<mihaweb> guardian je čisto spodoben časopis. kar za naše rdeče ne bi mogel trditi, mladina, delo, dnevnik, čisti poden
<idioterna> od teh je sam mladina rdeca
<idioterna> pa kr uredu je
<idioterna> uravnotezeno poroca.
<mihaweb> lol
<mihaweb> tolk uravnotežno kot reporter in demokracija ja.
<idioterna> ne, bolj
<idioterna> reporter in demokracija ne smeta nic negativnega napisat o JJ
<idioterna> mladina pa o kucanu lahko!
<idioterna> sicer bolj redko, ampak kljub temu
<mihaweb> prav. bistvena razlika!
<idioterna> yup
<mihaweb> briga mene kučan osebno, celotna zalega okoli njega me moti, morda on še najmanj.
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> mene pa ne pretirano, ker so itak nesposobni
<mihaweb> saj to je verjetno najhuje od vsega.
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> saj nisi odvisen od njih
<mihaweb> če bi samo zase iskali profit, bi še razumel, če pa delajo škodo, ker so butasti, pa še toliko huje.
<mihaweb> simptom teh rdečkarjev je: da sami dobijo 10 milijonov, naredijo 200 milijonov dolga. pm, bi jim rajši takoj dali ta denar, sam da dajo mir.
<idioterna> ja pa sej to ni problem rdeckarjev
<idioterna> to je problem vseh netransparentnih drzav
<idioterna> sej bomo ustanovil novo stranko no
<idioterna> sam da zaklucm z resnim delom
<idioterna> sam itak ne bo noben volu za transparentnost pa ucinkovitost drzave
<idioterna> k to pomen da vsi salabajzerji ostanejo prakticno brez dela
<CrazyLemon> in takih Å¡alabajzerjev je ogromno..sam poglej koliko volivcev ima sds :p
 * CrazyLemon hides from miha
<idioterna> ja mislim sds je blazno nerodno zacela zadnji mandat ko je bil jansa predsednik vlade
<idioterna> politicno zaposlovali so tok hitro, da so se tisti trije ki so se vedno strokovno zaposleni samo za glavo drzali
<CrazyLemon> to je pa ko moraš vrnit vse tiste usluge in se lotiš dela že na začetku mandata :)
<mihaweb> kljub temu da podpiram sds, se strinjam, da njihovi kadri niso vedno niti po mojem okusu
<mihaweb> vsaj dva, starina kosem, pa časar, sta čist mim
<idioterna> imo se to da resit cist transparentno
<mihaweb> za druge ne vem dovolj, da bi sodil
<idioterna> ja mislim, s tem se potem podvrzejo cist utemeljeni kritiki, da "so isti"
<idioterna> pa preimenovanje ulic pa vojasnic pa letalisc
<idioterna> skor tolk obsceno k tist zakon o javni rabi slovenscine
<idioterna> js sm se vedno zaljubljen v potrca zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> kok zabit mora bit clovk da kej tacga predlaga
<idioterna> no, al pa se ma blazno pod kontrolo
<idioterna> js ne bi mogu z resno faco
<idioterna> men so zavrnl ime firme zarad njega
<idioterna> k smo mel macko k ji je ime "sui"
<idioterna> pa so rekl na registru "to je pa italijanska beseda, to pa ne morte registrirat"
<idioterna> retards.
<idioterna> ampak so nasi, torej rdeci, tko da jim vse odpustim, k sm dobr katolik
<CrazyLemon> lepo od tebe.. ti boš zihr šel v nebesa
<idioterna> aja to pa ne bom
<idioterna> je prevroce
<idioterna> https://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/hell.htm
<Seniorita> Heaven is Hotter than Hell
<Seniorita> »Thermodynamic calculation that Heaven ishotter than Hell, and a refutation of that argument.«
<anny> lol
<anny> če se komu ljubi, predlagam to knjigo v branje
<anny> http://www.amazon.com/Good-Omens-Accurate-Prophecies-Nutter/dp/0060853980
<Seniorita> Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch: Neil Gaiman, Terry Pratchett: 9780060853983: Amazon.com: Books
<Seniorita> »Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch [Neil Gaiman, Terry Pratchett] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. According to <em>The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter</em>, <em>Witch</em> (the world's only <em>completely</em> accurate book of prophecies«
<lynxlynxlynx> a rabiš kaj predznanja? Pratchett je toliko spisal ...
<idioterna> good omens je huda knjiga
<idioterna> ne to ni discworld novel
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> stoji sama zase
<idioterna> pa skupi z gaimanom je napisal
<idioterna> oba sta na vsak svoj nacin usekana tko da
<idioterna> sm predn sm prebral mejckn dvomu
<idioterna> k sm od obeh knjige prej bral pa se mi ni zdel da bi fuzija tega loh bla tok dobra
<idioterna> ampak je
<idioterna> je pa podobn universe v knjigi kokr je discworld, to pa vsekakor
<anny> čist huda, res!
<zdobersek> ELI5: zakaj imajo poslanci imuniteto?
<dz0ny> ker smo netrasparentna družba, pa eni so barabe
<CrazyLemon> preprosto.. drugače bi njihovo življenje bilo preveč stresno in ne bi mogli opravljat svojih dolžnosti kot poslanci
<mihaweb> ker bi sicer koalicija lahko zaprla opozicijo, tako pa morajo se malo potruditi, ampak pri naših rdečih talibanih vseeno ni nemogoče.
<dz0ny> sej obratno se da tud :>
<mihaweb> ne, ne da se.
<mihaweb> koalicija imenuje sodstvo, sicer uradno na predlog predsednika in "samoupravljanja"
<mihaweb> ampak izvoli jih koalicija.
<zdobersek> BUT OHNES
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> Mr. PREZ AS RED AS THE OTHER ONES
<mihaweb> as red as santa claus
<CrazyLemon> !t nl sl slut
<Seniorita> kurba
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ni!
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ah. napačn jezik
<CrazyLemon> !t da sl slut
<Seniorita> konec
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> http://jp.si/Creina.png
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: tut svensk je
<yang> za 50 eur sem tankal po 1,29 eur
<yang> liter
<idioterna> in to bos zdaj zazgal in bo smrdelo po celem mestu
<yang> idioterna: se dobr da mamo v BS3 bolj cist zrak, kot v Kaslju
<CrazyLemon> moj ne smrdi¨
<CrazyLemon> !
<idioterna> yang: sej ga nimate
<yang> Seveda ga mamo, k je bllokovsko naselje
<idioterna> ne, nimate ga
<yang> Za nas greje toparna
<idioterna> yang: najbolj onesnazen zrak v ljubljani je med celovsko, dunajsko in obvoznico
<yang> pejt ti pr 0 stopinj skoz Kaselj, pa prid pol se mal nadihat v BS3, kle nikol ne smrdi po kurjavi
<yang> tm pa vsaka bajta posebej kuri
<idioterna> yang: velik nas kuri na toplotne crpalke, ki cisto nic ne oddajajo
<yang> hja, "velik" verjetno ne vsi
<idioterna> verjetno ne vsi
<idioterna> ampak nimamo pa 150k vozil na dan
<idioterna> sej je ARSO objavil porocilo
<idioterna> v tistem bezigrajsko-sisenskem trikotniku je najbolj umazan zrak
<idioterna> primarno zaradi prometa
<yang> jst nc ne voham, voham pa ko pridem v aneslje kjer so bajte
<idioterna> meni je vseeno kaj ti vohas
<napsy> si ze navajen :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> senzorna adaptacija
<idioterna> jaz voham promet k pridem s hribov v mesto
<idioterna> aromatski ogljikovodiki, to ful raka povzroca
<yang> ja sej, ti skoz vozis za avti in vdihavas hlape direkt, to zihr ni pretirano zdrav sport
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> manj nezdrav od voznje z avtomobilom
<idioterna> studije kazejo, da so ljudje v avtomobilih veliko bolj izpostavljeni nevarnim snovem kot ljudje na biciklih ali pes
<idioterna> ampak ti itak vohas kurjavo, tko da tebe se to ne tice
<yang> ja tvoje studije
<yang> jst sem v avtu zaprt
<yang> posledicno pride manj hlapov noter, kot ti ko vozis poleg avtov
<yang> pa se globok dihas
<yang> in pride strup se globlje v pljuca
<mihaweb> yang: vprašanje, če plastika in drugo v avtu nima več strupenih hlapov, kot izpušna cev...
<mihaweb> jaz navijam za idioterna
<yang> a si kdaj razmisljal da imas morda zaradi tega
<yang> kaksne tezave s pljuci ?
<yang> DEjansko pa drzi, da vsi k v mestih zivimo smo izpostavjeni raku, zarad slabseiga zraka
<yang> hvalabogu ne kadim
<yang> se to manjka
<yang> jst sem tok uma
<yang> nasa ulca je tok v centru BS3, da "slab" zrak iz Dunajske in avtoceste, samo v manjsi meri prehaja sem
<yang> nc bbl
<napsy> se sreca da zivis tok zdrav :P
<zdobersek> SUCH LUCK
<napsy> js pa veckrat spustim tist "slab" zrak
<napsy> sam pol mal okna odprem da se zlufta :)
<CrazyLemon> torej nisi nič boljši kot avto!
<zdobersek> yyyyy
<CrazyLemon> http://www.radio1.si/img/Gallery/Video/ka_edc414ad-ff11-49a3-98ba-f876427dec84.mp4         useful skillz! to bi si js vedno mogu tko pripravit na tleh :D
<zdobersek> kulk si star?
<idioterna> yang: vsekakor mam tezave s pljuci zaradi tega
<idioterna> ker vi smetite moj zrak
 * upd ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.2 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) X4 740 Quad Core Processor       (3.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4047 MB Total (405 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series ** Uptime: 470.88 Hours **
<CrazyLemon> upd seriously..win7? seriously?
<CrazyLemon> i mean..seriously
<upd> že 4 leta ja
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/office-zen
<dz0ny> idioterna: dej skrij revenue tam :>
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> maybe i should
<CrazyLemon> 2 late
<idioterna> done
<idioterna> jah mislm sej ni nic drasticnega
<idioterna> ampak thanks dz0ny
<idioterna> better safe
<CrazyLemon> res ni nic drasticnega.. mislu sm da je več
<idioterna> jah sej v tem je finta
<CrazyLemon> al je to v mio :D
<idioterna> da ti cifra v resnici nic ne pove, ker ne ves kaj predstavlja :)
<idioterna> ne ni v mio, sam casovna enota je mogoce drugacna kot si predstavljas :)
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡tevilo dni before "we" go broke? :)
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> mislm broke ne bomo se kr dolg casa
<idioterna> pa kokr trenutno kaze sploh nikol ne bomo
<CrazyLemon> never say never!
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> prihodki trenutno hitrej rastejo kot stroski
<pitastrudl> yo
<idioterna> zdravo
<anny> banda zbrana :=)
<idioterna> js se pocas domov odpravljam
<anny> idioterna, razmisli prosim o kakšni rešitvi kako popraviti pokvarjene pakete
<anny> vse kar poskusim, ne deluje
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> dej pejstni kaj izpise "sudo apt-get -f install"
<idioterna> pridem prec
<upd> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3ZezxtBfdA4/UJd__tma7AI/AAAAAAAAGEg/gU1b92U8Y7U/s1600/luxury-resort-evening.jpg when i get rich...
<idioterna> bljah
<idioterna> upd: kolk noro dolgocasno.
<upd> čist noro hudo :)
<idioterna> ne stekam
<idioterna> kaj pa delas v takem
<idioterna> beres casopis?
<upd> seveda ležiš ob bazenu pa uživaš
<upd> sej fora je da k si rich nič ne delaš :)
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> jsm se kr rich pa bi se mi zmesal ce ne bi delal
<upd> ja ker predolgo časa delaš :)
<idioterna> kolk je to predolgo casa?
<upd> velik let pa si navajen delat
<upd> sicer pa lej lahko bi tud programiral ob bazenu
<idioterna> ja, kdo pa prav da ne programiram ob bazenu?
<idioterna> sam ne vidm fore
<idioterna> v bazen se gre plavat, ce ze
<idioterna> ampak ce v bazen
<idioterna> zakaj ne rajs v morje?
<upd> valda oboje
<upd> vrjetno je tud fajn v bazen skočit ane
<upd> ti ni treba do plaže itd itd
<idioterna> skratka ti vidis neko prednost v tem da si lenoba? :)
<upd> mislem pa sej to že veš če maš bazen
<upd> jaz vidim prednost v tem da je huda hiša z bazenom
<idioterna> ne vem, jaz ne vidim finte v bazenu
<idioterna> jaz vidim finto v tem da se lahko kadarkoli s kolesom odpeljem na morje in skocim v vodo
<upd> ja no, enim je pa pač bolje bazen kot pa morje
<idioterna> cudni so
<upd> ti si čudn, raje imam bazen kot pa tisto slano vodo
<idioterna> ti si cudn
<upd> včasih :)
<idioterna> dokler si nism mogu prvosct jacuzzija sem tut jaz mislu kok je to fajn
<idioterna> zdej pa vidm da je cist butast
<upd> jah jaz ko si bom delal bajto, bom tud imel jacuzzi :)
<idioterna> jaz upam da si ne bom nikol delal bajte
<upd> zakaj ne
<idioterna> ce jo pa ze bom naredu, bo pa mela not lesene klopi in tus
<idioterna> ker je to waste of resources
<upd> to že, sam men bi največ pomenil če bi imel svojo hišo
<idioterna> mene so tut tko vzgojil
<idioterna> potem sem pa nasparal zadost
<idioterna> in videl, da je to utter nonsense
<idioterna> imet svojo hiso
<idioterna> clovek je svoboden takrat, ko nima prakticno nicesar
<anny> imet svojo bajto pomeni veliko dela
<idioterna> najbolje se pocutim kadar delam
<anny> in precej stroškov
<idioterna> ce pa ze moram nehat delat, potem pa v en zep dam zobno krtacko, v drug zep mobitel, v tretjega kreditno kartico
<idioterna> in grem tkole, z viseco mrezo in spalno vreco
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/good-to-go.jpg
<idioterna> drugega ne rabis
<idioterna> aja no
<idioterna> pa kvalitetne tehnicne cunje, da te ne zebe ce spis na dezju
<anny> in veliko Å¡katlo nutele na mestu za bidon
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> v resnici je raje ne bi imel
<anny> skušnjava prevelika?
<upd> mah a si deloholik
<idioterna> anny: ne, skoda se mi je zdi, ker je jaz ne bom pozrl, potece pa ze konec februarja
<idioterna> tko da bom nekak moral organizirat da jo ljudje pridejo pojest
<anny> saj ste Å¡tirje
<idioterna> mogoce bom palacinke za brezdomce pekel
<anny> ti dam kakšen namig?
<idioterna> ja pa pozremo 1 kilo na mesec
<idioterna> ne pa 5 kil
<idioterna> pa ze 1 kila na mesec je ogromno
<anny> http://www.kulinarika.net/recepti/3603/sladice/torta-nutella/
<Seniorita> Recept: Torta Nutella - Kulinarika.net
<idioterna> ja anny
<idioterna> slis se dobr
<idioterna> ampak je ziva lih mela rojstn dan
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/happy-about-cake.jpg
<idioterna> in smo se vedno mal nabasani
<idioterna> ne po moje bom res en dan vzel dopust pa palacinke za klosarje peku
<idioterna> sej zdej jih je ze kr velik
<idioterna> edin pol jim morm se dnar za zobarja dat
<idioterna> ce jim bom nutelo pushal
<idioterna> anny: a si pejstnla un
<idioterna> 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<idioterna> kaj izpise
<pitastrudl> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> rip jabuk
<anny> idioterna, že davno
<anny> ne deluje
<anny> 0 nadgrajenih, 0 na novo nameščenih, 0 bo odstranjenih in 9 ne nadgrajenih.
<anny> skoraj mislim, da imam virus? aaaaa....kaj pa če je res?
<idioterna> aha hm
<idioterna> ej pocaki tle gor
<idioterna> cez 40 minut bom spet pr racunalniku
<dz0ny> anny: kaj te muč
<idioterna> pa mi bos povedala kaj ti sploh nagaja
<idioterna> k ce to izpise naceloma s paketi ni nic narobe
<idioterna> mislm z dpkg bazo
<idioterna> nic, moram sibat
<anny> ok, hvala
<upd> !t auto en 始値
<Seniorita> Opening price
<upd> !t auto en 期間,パラメーターを変更したい場合は黒枠内の数字を変更して下さい。
<Seniorita> Period , if you want to change the parameters and change the numbers in the black frame .
<dz0ny>        WARNING:
<dz0ny>        Due to buildstep, security and docker changes all images needs to be rebuilt.
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: nadgradnjo delam
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<dz0ny> anny: Å¡e kr nis povedala kaj ti ne dela?
<anny> ok, prilepim cela čreva?
<dz0ny> anny: na pastebin
<dz0ny> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<dz0ny> hm mozn da je api down
<anny> http://pastebin.com/ZtHvn1dK
<Seniorita> anny@workstation:~$ sudo apt-get install smplayer Branje seznama paketov ... Na - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> lsb_release -a
<dz0ny> prilepi sem
<dz0ny> .apt smplayer
<jabuk> smplayer-translations {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk> smplayer-themes {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> smplayer-l10n {utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> smplayer {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<dz0ny> anny: preveri če imaš še tole obkljukan http://drp.io/jXV
<Seniorita> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy image and file hosting
<anny> em, dz0ny, kje je že tole?
<dz0ny> programi in posodobitve app :)
<CrazyLemon> programi in posodobitve :>
<anny> našla
<dz0ny> vem sem že negodoval
<anny> pod vir prejema je bil strežnik za slovenijo
<dz0ny> čist mogoče da je blo kaj narobe
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 1.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @23/12/2014 19:20:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.04+E
<anny> piše da je nekaj narobe z internetno povezavo, vendar ni
<dz0ny> kaj točno
<dz0ny> maš kak proxy
<dz0ny> kak firewall kje
<dz0ny> pogej da je ura pravilna
<dz0ny> sudo ntpdate-debian #posodobi uro
<anny> http://pastebin.com/EJz7cagh
<Seniorita> Odvisnosti paketov ni mogoče razrešiti Do napake je lahko prišlo zaradi zaht - Pastebin.com
<anny> firewal je vklopljen
<dz0ny> kaj pa sudo apt-get update -f
<dz0ny> nekak so narobe nastavljeni viri
<anny> ja
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 2.km  J od TOPOLÅ ICE @23/12/2014 19:20:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.03+E
<dz0ny> anny: se tole prilimi nekam /etc/apt/sources.list
<dz0ny> cat /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<anny> mislim, da vem, kje je napaka
<zdobersek> hue hue hue http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30589472
<Seniorita> BBC News - The Interview: US cinemas to screen Sony film on Christmas Day
<Seniorita> »Sony Pictures announces that The Interview will be given a limited theatrical release in the US on Christmas Day.«
<anny> ko skušam nastaviti programe in posodobitve, piše, da je programska oprema zastarela
<anny> ko pa kliknem znova noloži, piše, da internetna povezava ne deluje
<anny> kar ni res, ker tukaj chatam!
<anny> E:GPG error: http://www.plexapp.com lucid InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<Seniorita> Plex Media Server: Your Media on all of Your Devices - Plex.tv
<Seniorita> »Plex organizes all of your personal media, wherever you keep it, so you can enjoy it on any device. Stream your videos, photos, and music anytime, anywhere.«
<dz0ny> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list pa pobriši plex
<dz0ny> vrstico
<dz0ny> če ni tam bo v somstojna datoteka v /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dz0ny> lahko pa tud odkljukaš z unim appom k sva prej pogledal
<dz0ny> k ma čudno ime
<anny> ti vse prilepim v pastebin
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> ja kr
<dz0ny> it's free
<anny> http://pastebin.com/SWh4sk3m
<Seniorita> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20140417)]/ trusty m - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<idioterna> evo me
<idioterna> a, vidm kaj je problem
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> !g team fortress how to use hooks
<Seniorita> Mannpower Mode Beta - Team Fortress 2 http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=15300
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> .yt Mannpower Mode gameplay
<jabuk> Team Fortress 2 "Mannpower" Gamemode Gameplay (9 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dhq4PNygbTs ♥127 ▶3,454
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: si vudi un 1k$ amazon free
<Sky[x]> jp
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuu
<upd> juhuhu
<upd> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e20/elanortook/gifs/gremlin.gif
<Seniorita> gremlin.gif gif by elanortook | Photobucket
<Seniorita> »elanortook has shared an animated gif from Photobucket. Click to play«
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> dz0ny :(
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-24
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<netkat> jutro
<napsy> hell yea .. sreda
<napsy> koncn
<netkat> http://sprunge.us/Rgee
<mihaweb> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<mihaweb> idioterna: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/dec/23/syriza-john-milios-greece-eurozone
<Seniorita> Syriza’s chief economist plots a radical Greek evolution within the eurozone | World news | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »For John Milios, seen as the most hardline of Alexis Tsipras’s advisers, the country’s humanitarian crisis is the top priority«
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/planetlovestarr/tinsel-christmas-song
<Seniorita> Tinsel (Christmas Song) by Lovestarrs - Hear the world’s sounds
<Seniorita> »A bit of Wham style Xmas fun complete with sax solo«
<upd> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/24/antonio-martin-police-shooting_n_6376210.html
<Seniorita> Antonio Martin, Black Teenager, Fatally Shot By Police 2 Miles From Ferguson: Report
<Seniorita> »A Missouri teen was fatally shot by police just two miles from Ferguson, Mo., according to witnesses at the scene.Antonio Martin, 18, was shot at 1 a.m. on Christmas Eve at Mobil gas station in Berkeley, Mo., the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reports....«
<Sky[x]> dobro jutro :)
<upd> dan
<mihaweb> jutro Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj si pokvaru jabuka? :(
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vreme no more
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny why
<dz0ny> 09:12:05 worker.1 | TypeError: Cannot read property 'data' of null
<dz0ny> 09:12:05 worker.1 |   at /app/scripts/vreme.coffee:118:36
<dz0ny> 09:12:05 worker.1 |   at /app/scripts/vreme.coffee:53:7
<dz0ny> 09:12:05 worker.1 |   at /app/lib/fat.coffee:259:9
<dz0ny> mogoče so blokiral yql na arso
<mihaweb> url?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://potresi.herokuapp.com/postaje.json
<dz0ny> če imaš čas
<mihaweb> dz0ny: saj to nima "data" ?
<mihaweb> ali je data v vaši kodi?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js mislim da ima yql spet težave :)
<mihaweb> dz0ny: mal fejkaj user-agent, s čim to delate
<mihaweb> pa zakaj rabite "yql" za parsat JSON??
<dz0ny> mihaweb: ne rabmo :)
<mihaweb> čudaki :D
<CrazyLemon> evo.. enkrat dela enkrat ne
<CrazyLemon> torej yql it is
<mihaweb> v čem to delate sploh?
<CrazyLemon> v editorju ponavadi
<CrazyLemon> pa konzola za debugging
<CrazyLemon> :p
<mihaweb> <3 u 2
<CrazyLemon> !g github ubuntu.si ircbot
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<mihaweb> nodejs?
<CrazyLemon> ne! kofi!
<dz0ny> nodejs ja
<dz0ny> mihaweb: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/scripts/vreme.coffee#L109
<Seniorita> ircbot/vreme.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<dz0ny> arso ma te psotaje čez 32 strani
<dz0ny> yql jih združi v eno
<mihaweb> dz0ny: leni ste torej
<dz0ny> ne sej mamo proper api :)
<mihaweb> boste že uredili, ko ste tolk pametni :)
<mihaweb> ampak delat "SQL" iz JSON parsanja je po mojem mnenju pretiravanje
<mihaweb> keep it simple
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb submit a fix and dz0ny will review it
<CrazyLemon> :>
<mihaweb> pa prvo pravilo: če jemlješ iz http, vedno laži o user-agent :D
<mihaweb> ne ukvarjam se s coffescript, meni je to neberljivo
<Sky[x]> mihaweb: zakaj vedno lazi o useragent ?
<dz0ny> zato moram jaz v waf pol regexp uporabljat :)
<mihaweb> Sky[x]: velik razlogov, 1. morda ne marajo robotov, 2. morda so preveč pametni in ugotavljajo da je "neznan" browser in potem servirajo zmazek
<Sky[x]> aha to se pa strinjam ja :)
 * mihaweb rutinsko laže, da o user-agent in referer, sem priden windows chrome ali firefox :D
<mihaweb> nisem jaz kriv, če uporabnik izredno hitro klika
<mihaweb> če je form, pošljem vse neumnosti nazaj itd
<mihaweb> samo da nimajo razloga me banat :d
<idioterna> evo, vlada bo dvignla okoljske dajatve na fosilna goriva
<idioterna> koncno bo bolj cist zrak
<mihaweb> idioterna: samo še ene dve jedrski elektrarni postavimo, pa bomo imeli čist zrak in uspešno gospodarstvo ane
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/lib/fat.coffee#L226          luke, use the source
<Seniorita> ircbot/fat.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> ubistvu to sploh ne bi blo slabo
<idioterna> mislm sej jih ne rab drzava postavlat
<mihaweb> itak da ne bi bilo
<mihaweb> sam ko so vsi taki hipiji
<kubanc> Eno vprašanje. Ali je vredu če uporabim if(jQuery(this).attr("href") == "/d9/{Slika oglasa:path}") ali moram za uporabljati posebne znake za "/"
<idioterna> ja v krskem so se ze izrekl
<idioterna> da nimajo nic proti novemu bloku
<idioterna> k jih ocitno tastar blok nc kej dost ne mot, dnarja majo pa kr na ta racun
<idioterna> najbl hipiji so avstrijci
<idioterna> k bi nam radi se naprej drago strom prodajal :)
<dz0ny> kubanc: var neki = jQuery(this);
<dz0ny> GC zna optimizirat
<mihaweb> idioterna: namesto da sanjajo o sončnih celicah in avtih na baterije, bi lahko imeli še par nukleark pa masovno naprimer metanol delali. 100% zdravo okolje za zelo zmerno ceno.
<idioterna> ma sej s loh vsi s kolesi vozmo
<idioterna> se posebi tetraplegiki
<yang> jst se z rolko vozim
<idioterna> yang: a si koncno avto prodal
<idioterna> rolka je dost bols
<dz0ny> kubanc: pa indexOf() bo mogoče hitreši za ta primer
<yang> zakaj bi avto prodal, nocem it po mmokrem v sluzbo
<idioterna> izuml smo napravo ki se imenuje deznik
<kubanc> jst moram nadomestiti vsak a href ki vsebuje to povezavo...
<yang> ja, samo slabo deluje :)
<idioterna> kr dobr deluje, pa nobenih emisij strupenih snovi nima
<kubanc> na jsfiddle mi dela ampak na strani pa ne..
<idioterna> ja pol mas pa slabo izvedbo
<mihaweb> če smo že pri hitrosti, === je vedno hitrejši kot ==
<yang> v bistvu v 2000 letih napredka, pa baje smo bli celo na luni, pa nimamo boljsega kot deznik
<dz0ny> kubanc: == ti bo delal počais za dolg string
<dz0ny> indexOf() je vedno isto
<idioterna> yang: js ne stekam sicer v cem je ta strah pred vodo
<idioterna> sej mamo vodoodporno telo
<yang> idioterna: zoprn je, k se pozim dolg cajta susis
<kubanc> dz0ny, string bo vedno isti oziroma je potemtakem boljše ===
<idioterna> tut to mamo ze izum
<mihaweb> yang: seveda imamo kaj boljšega kot dežnik: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ayRImPvcQU izvoli uporabljat
<Seniorita> Ultra Ever Dry Waterproof Coating - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Ultra Ever Dry coating is designed to help seal or coat an item and is designed to repel water and refined oils. It is able to do this through the use of...«
<idioterna> frotirke ferencak
<dz0ny> kubanc: Slika oglasa:path se ne sliš kot vedno iste dolžine :>
<yang> ma jst sem mislu da bo ze vsak kaj takega kot v blade runnerju do zdaj, kaksen laser-shield k bo odpbijal vodo s telesa
<kubanc> dz0ny, ta href vrne samo takrat ko ne najde povezave...
<kubanc> path se izpiše ko je povezava..
<kubanc> dz0ny, http://jsfiddle.net/kAWdy/38/
<Seniorita> Edit fiddle - JSFiddle
<Seniorita> »Test your JavaScript, CSS, HTML or CoffeeScript online with JSFiddle code editor.«
<idioterna> yang: loh nardis pa bos bogat
<mihaweb> yang: odbijal laser? lahko bi uparil no, odbijal pa...?!
<yang> mihaweb: ja tale ultra ever dry zgleda obetavno, sam ce recimo mas tako pelerino, pol verjetn nc ne diha in super svicas spodaj...
<mihaweb> yang: kar po koži našpricaj, da bo ziher!
<mihaweb> pa po laseh
<yang> hehe
<mihaweb> se sploh ne bo treba več umivati
<yang> do kdaj vellja letosnja vinjeta BTW?
<yang> a je do konca januarja ?
<yang> morm pogledat
<yang> na dars
<idioterna> vedno je do konca januarja
<dz0ny> kubanc: http://plnkr.co/edit/ajjfmhuEdFAxgon5cCQi?p=preview my 5c
<Seniorita> Plunker
<Seniorita> »Plunker is an online community for creating, collaborating on and sharing your web development ideas.«
<yang> Sem jo kr v firmi narocil
<dz0ny> hum RegExp("\.(jpg|png|jpeg)$") je hitrejši za 100ms od indexOf('jpg')
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> a to chrome?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> wtf se je pa tle zgodil http://jsperf.com/loop-iteration-length-comparison-variations
<Seniorita> Loop iteration (length comparison variations) · jsPerf
<Seniorita> »Comparison of different ways to treat the length of an array when iterating the array.«
<dz0ny> chrome 30 je sooo slow
<dz0ny> http://run.plnkr.co/plunks/n80E0yEbNPvqztxunsoA/ native je 200ms :D
<dz0ny> z jquery 500ms
<yang> http://jp.si/Party1984Vs2014.jpg
<idioterna> to kr vsi mislnjo
<idioterna> jsm leta 1984 za bozic studiral samoupravljanje s temelji marksizma.
<mihaweb> idioterna: https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10606464_10152832954526753_5632977891449480664_n.jpg?oh=2627288e32f36004c748277f793a9c08&oe=54FBEEDC   :D
<idioterna> hja vids
<idioterna> u kapitalizmu bi se froc cmeral
<napsy> oh good times
<idioterna> tle se mu pa to zdi cist kosher!
<idioterna> mihaweb: http://bou.si/rest/tito-true-story.jpg
<mihaweb> idioterna: ja sem dovolj star, da imel to na spričevalu v OŠ :)
<idioterna> no, upam da si tak
<idioterna> k so bli tvoji tovarisi mladinci med bojem
<idioterna> scared shitless.
<mihaweb> haha
<idioterna> kaj haha
<idioterna> moj deda je bil komandir ene cete in je kot svoj najvecji dosezek v vojni stel to, da mu ni noben umrl
<mihaweb> jaz sicer ne vem veliko, kaj sta štela za dosežek, ampak deda preživel tako italijansko taborišče kot partizane, babica pa preživela, da jo je gestapo pretepel, ker je švercala živilske karte, ampak to še vedno ne pomeni, da moram ljubiti komuniste in njihovo nasilje in njihov sodobni "kapitalizem". banda.
<idioterna> valda moras ljubiti komuniste
<idioterna> sej ti je tito na spricval napisu
<idioterna> sej ni on kriv da so mu americani cadillace senkal
<idioterna> ni bil zanalasc bl posh k vecina kraljov
<mihaweb> tragično je vse skupaj. pa ne mislit, da sem posebej ljubitelj domobrancev, čeprav verjamem, da je velika večina bila nedolžnih.
<idioterna> mislis zabitih
<idioterna> sej v tem se ne locijo od komunistov, da naus mislu
<mihaweb> :)
<mihaweb> idioterna: čisto nobene potrebe ni bilo, da so jih po vojni toliko pobili brez sojenja. pač sadizem komunistov. tistih par 100, ki so si zaslužili, bi lahko tudi obsodili na kakem vojaškem sodišču, s tem res niso imeli problemov, ostale pa par let držali zaprte. ampak ne, grozno se jim je mudilo vse pobiti. in še bolj tragično je, da to velik del javnosti in politike še vedno brani.
<idioterna> ma ni bil sadizem
<idioterna> po prirocniku so sli
<idioterna> sej pise not
<idioterna> "44. b) likvidira se politicna opozicija"
<mihaweb> ker so jih pa pobili na skrivaj brez sojenja, so pa umrli kot nedolžni, vsi.
<idioterna> ok, dejmo.
<mihaweb> še toliko dokazov ni bilo, da bi imeli za montiran proces po komunističnih (ali nacističnih) pravnih standardih? nedolžni.
<idioterna> kasnih dokazov?
<idioterna> sej ne rabs dokazov za izvensodne poboje
<mihaweb> seveda, ampak zakaj so jih želeli izvensodno pobiti? saj so kontrolirali sodstvo in medije. očitno jih je že takrat bilo tega izredno sram?
<idioterna> kasne medije
<mihaweb> torej še po komunističnih standardih zadeva bila grda?
<idioterna> takrat so moral preprecit pluralizem
<idioterna> ce ne mogoce sploh ne bi zmagal na volitvah
<mihaweb> saj so jih imeli zaprte, v bivših nacističnih taboriščih, in lahko bi jih imeli še vrsto let
<idioterna> tut "tajne" volitve so ekspertno izvedl
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> to pa ne
<mihaweb> ampak mudilo se jim je "trajno rešiti" problem, kot nacistom z židi?
<mihaweb> genocid pač
<mihaweb> in pogreje me, ko danes kdo trdi, da je jugo režim bil kaj bistveno boljši od nacistov.
<mihaweb> dobro, niso hoteli direkt izbrisati slovenščine, samo mehko je povsod bila srbščina. drugo pa precej isto.
<mihaweb> ni isto, ni pa kaj dosti bolje.
<mihaweb> daleč od neke "svobode", o kateri še vedno predavajo stari in neo komunisti
<idioterna> seveda je bil boljsi od nacistov
<idioterna> saj je naciste premagal
<idioterna> se od komunistov je bil boljsi
<mihaweb> seveda
<mihaweb> heh
<idioterna> ker so v sarajevu delal folksvagne, v kragujevcu pa fiate
<idioterna> ma komunisti majo kr dobro literaturo o tem kaj je svoboda
<mihaweb> ma situacija je precej ista bila oziroma zrcalna, kot v španiji s francom. po začetnih množičnih pobojih se je dalo dokaj normalno živeti, če si bil priden ane? in tako kot španija še danes ni razčistila z zgodovino, tudi slovenija ni.
<yang> sej bi kej dodal ampak s takim exkstremnim levicarjem kot je idioterna nima smisla okoli teh dejstev debatirat
<mihaweb> yang: ma treba je, idioterna je pameten človek.
<idioterna> jugoslavija je bla v 50s manj represivna kot ZDA v casu mccarthyja
<yang> on bi se zgodovinarje preprical, da majo narobe
<idioterna> ja, sej pogosto majo
<idioterna> pr nas sele zadnjih 15 let zares raziskujejo stvari
<yang> idioterna: bos prispeval kaj v DRM sklad'
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> DRM se unici tako, da se ne kupuje DRM vsebin
<yang> treba ga je pravno iznicit
<idioterna> ne mores ga
<yang> lhko, ce je zadosti podpisov
<idioterna> ne, ne mores
<yang> do zdaj so jih zbral kakih 25.000 za TTIP pa preko miljon
<idioterna> ti res ne razumes tega, da se ne more vecina odlocat o pravicah manjsine
<idioterna> in avtor, ki svoje delo zasciti z DRM, ima vso pravico to storiti
<idioterna> ti imas pa pravico, da njegovega izdelka ne placas in ne uporabljas/gledas/poslusas
<idioterna> ce ti pogoji, pod katerimi ga ponuja, niso vsec
<yang> ja, ampak mislim da se gre kle za DRM software in naprave ki so delane po tem principu
<idioterna> ja, saj tudi to lahko ignoriras
<idioterna> in pac nimas take naprave
<yang> in pac vklucevanje DRMja v web standarde, zdaj je v HTML5 ce se ne motim v obliki flasha ?
<yang> no sej mas mail
<yang> pise za kaj se zavzemajo
<idioterna> sm prebral ja
<idioterna> ne bom doniral
<mihaweb> TTIP je bolj tečen, ker je nad nacionalnim in EU pravom. lahko bi tuja korporacija tožila EU državo za odškodnino, ker je nekaj po EU pravu ilegalno, ker jo s tem "omejujejo" in ji "povzročajo poslovno škodo".
<mihaweb> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/comment/what-is-ttip-and-six-reasons-why-the-answer-should-scare-you-9779688.html
<Seniorita> What is TTIP? And six reasons why the answer should scare you - Comment - Voices - The Independent
<Seniorita> »Have you heard about TTIP? If your answer is no, don’t get too worried; you’re not meant to have.«
<yang> Tale je v slovenscino dobr TTIP prevedl http://za-misli.si/kolumne/rok-kralj/1865-stop-ttip-ceta-tisa
<Seniorita> Stop TTIP, CETA & TISA
<Seniorita> »Trenutno med ZDA, EU, Kanado ter še nekaterimi drugimi državami potekajo pogajanja o kar treh prostotrgovinskih sporazumih - TTIP, CETA in TISA. Ti sporazumi bodo imeli na našo prihodnost daleč večji vpliv kot velika večina zadev, ki se sprejemajo v našem parlamentu. Gre za sporazume, ki bodo odpravili trgovinske in storitvene “ovire”, kar z drugimi besedami pomeni, da bodo imele korporacije še bolj prosto pot, da v imenu dobička uničuj
<mihaweb> yang: ma ta je pač socialist in ga skrbi "neoliberalizem"
<yang> mene najbolj skrbi GMO
<yang> pr celi zadevi
<yang> in posledicno  oporecna hrana
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> mene tut skrbi GMO
<mihaweb> yang: seveda, problem je, če po ameriški zakonodaji nekaj "varno", po evropski pa ne, bi lahko Monsato naprimer izredno učinkovito tožil evropo na ameriškem sodišču. to je NWO v najslabši obliki.
<idioterna> skrbi me, da bodo zeleni fasisti prepovedal razvoj in uporabo varnejsih poljscin, katerih pridelava manj obremenjuje okolje
<yang> Anti TTIP se bori za Evropsko direktivo glede prehrane, ki je bolj restriktivna kot Ameriska
<mihaweb> idioterna: prav, ampak ti je všeč tako izničenje suverenosti, še več, da pač standardi padajo na najnižji skupni imenovalec
<yang> ja
<idioterna> mihaweb: ne.
<idioterna> mihaweb: sej sem proti TTIP
<idioterna> sam ne zato ker eni pravijo da je GMO bad
<idioterna> ker ni.
<yang> men se ne zdi pravilno da se hrana genetsko spreminja
<idioterna> pac edina boleca stvar pri TTIP je da je sporazum, na katerega demokraticni procesi sploh nimajo nobenega vpliva
<idioterna> ja, ker se ne spoznas na te zadeve
<lynxlynxlynx> sivo področje je
<lynxlynxlynx> only the sith deal in absolutes
<idioterna> se pa vozis z avtomobilom, ceprav v ljubljani na leto umre prek 200 ljudi samo zaradi onesnazenja zraka s prometom
<idioterna> skratka, zanimive prioritete
<idioterna> skrajno egoisticne
<yang> mislim, lahko je sporno, rastlino naredijo imuno, na napade plesni, ali kakih skodjivcev, samo to je zacaran krog potem, taka sort izpodrinja avtohtone sorte, ker jo lahko saidjo kjerkoli in tudi ne ve se dolgorocno ce ti te gene rastlini odvzames, kaksen ucinek ima dolgorocno na telo
<idioterna> milijoni azijcev, ki danes nimajo okvarjenega vida zato ker so gensko spremenili riz, da sintetizira vitamin a, so ziher cist besni
<idioterna> ker so jim uturili gensko spremenjene organizme
<idioterna> yang: a kaksen ucinek ima krizanje pa ves?
<idioterna> edina razlika med obicajnim krizanjem rastlinskih vrst in genskim inzeniringom je ta, da je genski inzeniring veliko bolj natancen in predvidljiv
<idioterna> ampak nekdo, ki se slabo spozna na molekularno biologijo, tezko sodi o tem
<idioterna> zanj je itak vse :magic:
<idioterna> dedni material je tako in tako samo blueprint za sintezo beljakovinskih molekul ob precej ozko dolocenih pogojih
<mihaweb> idioterna: stric profesor biokemije je rekel, da potencialen problem, ker lahko imaš pri GMO proteine v obliki, ki jih naravi ni, in posledice so nepredvidljive, a to ni res? :)
<yang> predvsem se gre za ogromne zasluzke (monsanto & co.) pri GMO-ju, ker lahko saidjo karkoli kjerkoli
<mihaweb> drugače pa načeloma, če bi to pomenilo manj pesticidov, herbicidov, konzervansov, whatever, bi bilo pretežno bolje :)
<yang> in zakonodaja jim v Z_DA to omogoca
<yang> To, da je hrane premalo je itak mit, v zahodnjaskem svetu mecemo presezke stran, v nerazvitem svetu je pa manjko
<yang> GMO farmerji se sklicujejo na to, da je hrane premalo
<mihaweb> yang, ampak z GMO bi morda rabili manj kemikalij, nafte in ostalega? jaz mislim, da GMO pretežno dobra ideja, samo hudič je, ker posledic običajno ne poznaš vsaj 30 let po uvedbi :)
<idioterna> mihaweb: seveda je res
<yang> ja sej to je, kar mene skrbi
<idioterna> mihaweb: ampak tudi v naravi mas proteine v obliki, ki jih v naravi ni in so posledice nepredvidljive
<yang> mislim, telo lahko do neke mere pac "mutira" un Komat se precej spozna na to
<yang> in on je proti GMO
<idioterna> un komat pojma nima o tem
<idioterna> btw.
<mihaweb> https://www.google.si/search?q=ddt+spraying+children&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X  it made so much sense back then!
<Seniorita> ddt spraying children - Iskanje Google
<idioterna> ga ze dolg poznam in on marsikej pove sam zato da prodaja knjige
<idioterna> tko k vsi ostali
<yang> idioterna: men se zdi kredibilen kar se tice teh naravovarstvenih tem
<idioterna> mihaweb: v resnici je vec otrok umrlo od malarije kot je bilo potem rojenih z napakami
<idioterna> pa DDT ni bioloski protein
<mihaweb> seveda, ampak tolikšen optimizem ane... danes pa panika zaradi vsakega E-ja, čeprav je večina naravnih snovih, ampak pač koncentriranih? :)
<mihaweb> iz ene skrajnosti v drugo
<idioterna> js vedno E-300 dodam v domaco sabeso
<yang> jst mislim, da prehrana je v najvecji meri riva za nastanek raznih bolezni...recimo raka in podobnih. Ne govorim zdaj o nezdravi prehrani in debelosti, ampak tko, prakticno je ze VSE oporecno kar zauzijes
<idioterna> haha
<yang> jah, lahko izbiras samo med manj oporecno, al pa imas svoj vrt in nic ne spricas recimo
<idioterna> nic ni oporecno ce mislis zivet 25 let, kolikor je pricakovana zivljenska doba cloveka v naravi
<mihaweb> :D
<idioterna> ja ampak ce imas svoj vrt in nic ne spricas imas vseeno 50% moznosti da dobis raka ko si star 50 let
<mihaweb> idioterna: recimo kaj takega se mi zdi dokaj realno? http://www.cspinet.org/reports/chemcuisine.htm#safety_summary
<Seniorita> Food Additives ~ CSPI’s Food Safety
<Seniorita> »Since 1971, the Center for Science in the Public Interest has been a strong advocate for nutrition and health, food safety, alcohol policy, and sound science. Its award-winning newsletter, Nutrition Action Healthletter, is the largest-circulation health newsletter in North America, providing reliable information on nutrition and health.«
<idioterna> mihaweb: uredu je ja
<idioterna> mislm
<yang> idioterna: moderna statistika pravi, da bo vsak 2. cllovek rojen pol letu 2000 imel visoko moznost za nastanek raka ze okoli 30. leta
<yang> ej ta tipkovnica me pa res zeza
<idioterna> ne zeza te sam tipkovnica
<mihaweb> yang: dvomim
<mihaweb> sicer pojem "visoka možnost" je zelo nedoločen pojem
<mihaweb> vsi imamo visoke možnosti, da nas zbije avto
<mihaweb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Median_lethal_dose recimo tole je precizno :D
<Seniorita> Median lethal dose - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> no, tam ko sem bral so navajali statistiko po primerih
<yang> in potegnili neko uravnilovko
<idioterna> to je kr nevarno, ce nisi statisticno pismen
<idioterna> yang: a bi reku da je metoda testiranja za virus hiv k ti v 99% da pravilen rezultat dobra?
<yang> nasi stari starsi so povecini dolgo ziveli, ce so le bili zdravi, ampak tudi zaradi manj oporecne hrane bi rekel, veliko je bilo domace hrane, ki je zrastla sama od sebe
<mihaweb> recimo jaz se jedrske energije ne bojim preveč, učinki so predvidljivi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects_of_nuclear_explosions_on_human_health in tveganje se da omejiti brez problema. s kemikalijami je bolj hudič.
<Seniorita> Effects of nuclear explosions on human health - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> idioterna: jah metoda, ki ti da 100% rezultat je tezka, lazje 99%
<mihaweb> tak da ne razumem hipijev, ki so proti jedrski energiji...
<idioterna> yang: ja, sam zanima me ce se ti zdi to dobra metoda
<idioterna> k v 99% da pravilen rezultat
<mihaweb> yang: vedno gre za kompromis med učinkom, varnostjo in ceno.
<napsy> kok dolg se razkrajajo jedrski odpadki iz nuklearke?
<mihaweb> yang: izbereš tisto, kar ustreza kriterijem čimbolj. idealov pa ni.
<idioterna> napsy: ne prov dolg
<napsy> 500 let?
<napsy> vec?
<yang> mihaweb: jedrska energija sama po sebi ni sporna, sporno je skladiscenje, ljudje so proti takim odlagaliscem in pa se vecja groznja so razni naravni pojavi, potresi al pa podobno ali pa najbolj realen crni scenarij, terorizem in sabotaza takih objektov...
<idioterna> napsy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molten_salt_reactor in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breeder_reactor#Fast_breeder_reactor ti prakticno garantira, da bos lahko jedrsko gorivo porabil dokler ne bo vec radioaktivno
<Seniorita> Molten salt reactor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<mihaweb> yang: ampak ni težko meriti radiacije, morda se zdaj celo da iz satelita meriti :)
<yang> idioterna: ja zdi se mi dobra metoda, v Ameriki so legalni testi za HIV na dom, pr nas pa ne, no tisti so z 99% zanesljivostjo...
<lynxlynxlynx> napsy: kul je lih to, da visoko radioaktivni hitro razpadejo
<idioterna> yang: vidim, da ne razumes, kaj pomeni 99% zanesljiva metoda
<idioterna> to pomeni, da bos enemu od stotih, ki imajo HIV, rekel, da ga nima
<yang> hm
<mihaweb> yang: pri kemikalijah pa težko testirati vsako posebej, pa kako predvidiš, kako na tvoj rak vpliva vsaka izmed miljon plus kemikalij, ki vsaka zase bila zaužita daleč pod dozo smrtnosti, v koktejlu, čez mnogo let. dosti bolj težavno karkoli reči
<yang> ja mas prav...
<lynxlynxlynx> ali enemu da ga ima, pa nima
<idioterna> in 10.000 ljudem od milijona, ki _nimajo_ HIV, rekel, da ga imajo!
<mihaweb> radiacija je preprosta: alfa, beta, gama..
<mihaweb> 99% zanesljivost serverja pomeni, da na leto 3 dni ne dela
<idioterna> yang: statisticna pismenost je zelo pomembna
<idioterna> ce hoces razumet tveganja in take reci
<idioterna> recimo danes ne smes otrok pustit da sami v solo hodijo
<idioterna> dokler niso stari 10 let
<napsy> ker? :)
<idioterna> ker se je pred to idiotarijo ugrabilo enega (1) otroka na okoli 4 milijone
<idioterna> in so rekli da to je pa prevec.
<yang> mihaweb: ja, to okoli teh kemikalij, ki jih sipajo na rastline je sigurno res, najveckrat se vidi recimo kdaj je kaj stupreno, ko se zgodi pomor cebel, cebela ce gre na strup bo poginla
<lynxlynxlynx> ohh
<napsy> valda da je prevc, kaj ce je lih tist nameravu postat naslednji einstein
<idioterna> a ti zracunam koliksna je verjetnost za to?
<idioterna> pa pol se kolk vec otrok je pobil promet, ker so otroke vozil v solo z avtomobili?
<napsy> da vidmo? :D
<idioterna> ja sej sam zmnozis
<yang> mihaweb: ampak "sledljivost" celotnega produkta je nemogoca, tudi nevem na analizo gre 0.001% produkta, recimo eno jabolko iz serije 100.000 jabolk, tko da je nemogoce optimalno analizirati hrano itd.
<idioterna> einstein je v povprecju en na miljardo ljudi
<idioterna> krat en na stiri milijone
<idioterna> 1:4*10^12
<idioterna> kr precej vec moznosti mas da zadanes na lotu
<idioterna> ce kupis eno srecko.
<yang> mihaweb: enostavno se je treba sprijazniti s tem, da vcasih zauzijes bolj oporecno hrano kot drugic, in pac racunati, da vsebnost vseh teh prisotnih kemikalij dolgorocno lahko povzrocit tudi rakava obolenja
<idioterna> ja, sej znamo zdravit rake
<idioterna> sam ne smes se bat zdravnikov
<yang> idioterna: aja, to okoli tega da otroci ne smejo sami v solo je pares smesno ja
<idioterna> absurdno je
<yang> kam smo prisli
<idioterna> imo je ful vecja skoda v osebnostnem razvoju otroka
<yang> ja
<napsy> idioterna: to v slo? pa to je zakonsko dolocen?
<idioterna> ker prakticno nikol ni sam
<idioterna> napsy: ja
<napsy> aja?
<yang> to sem ze slisal od starsev
<idioterna> napsy: ne smejo ga iz sole spustit dokler ga odrasel ne pride iskat
<idioterna> ce ni star 10 let
<yang> haha
<yang> jaz sem pr 10 letih sel z rolko v center sam, oz. verjetn ze prej
<idioterna> napsy: tko da js sm se odlocu da bom prsu z biciklom, reku "ok, zdej jo mam js cez"
<idioterna> pol se pa odpeljal domov
<idioterna> ona bo sla pa na bus.
<napsy> hehe
<idioterna> za vsak slucaj ce jo bo kdo hotu ugrabt ji bom pa brazilsko dogo kupu
<idioterna> da jo bo mela na povodcu.
<yang> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> pri 10. smo bili v drugem razredu
<yang> drugem ? kokat si pa ti ponavljal prvi razred ?
<idioterna> 10 je bil 4. razred
<yang> jst sem sel z 6-imi v solo
<idioterna> zdej je 5.
<yang> ja 4. je bil
<yang> sola/izobrazevanje predolgo casa traja
<yang> V ameriki imas razne genialce, ki so stari 18 let, pa ze poucujejo na fakultetah, itd. smartkids
<yang> ampak jim sistem tak napredek ocitno omogoca
<dz0ny> yang: wrong
<dz0ny> v usa primankuje učiteljev
<upd> !g kid dreams in code
<Seniorita> 14-Year-Old Prodigy Programmer Dreams In Code - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBXZWB_dNsw
<dz0ny> in Å¡ol
<upd> ta npr
<dz0ny> zato Å¡ola stane 100k
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no to ni res.. nečak sam hodi v šolo pa iz šole pa ni 10 star in nima spremstva odrasle osebe ampak 10 letnice :)
<dz0ny> namest pri nas tistih 10k
<yang> sej vids, bill gates in mislim da tudi jobs, sta bla college-dropouts
<yang> nima veze to za kasnejsi uspeh
<dz0ny> yang: ma, ona sta bla droupouta v čist drugih razmerah
<yang> tukaj pa v najboljsem primeru ko diplomiras si ze 22 star ?
<dz0ny> ko je blo visoko izobraženega kadra malo
<yang> racunaj da previje 9+4+4 leta v izobrazevalnih ustanovah
<dz0ny> v 90 se je začelo mnozično šolanje
<dz0ny> kjer so Å¡li vsi v zasebno Å¡olstvo
<yang> zivis pa nekje 80 let
<dz0ny> sej učiš se cel life
<mihaweb> tud steve jobs je nekaj odnesel od faksa http://news.stanford.edu/news/2005/june15/jobs-061505.html
<Seniorita> Text of Steve Jobs' Commencement address (2005)
<yang> no, ne da se ameriskih pogojev prierjati z solskkimi sistemi po ostalih drzavah
<mihaweb> . Because I had dropped out and didn't have to take the normal classes, I decided to take a calligraphy class to learn how to do this. I learned about serif and san serif typefaces, about varying the amount of space between different letter combinations, about what makes great typography great. It was beautiful, historical, artistically subtle in a way that science can't capture, and I found it fascinating.
<dz0ny> yang: točno
<mihaweb> None of this had even a hope of any practical application in my life. But ten years later, when we were designing the first Macintosh computer, it all came back to me. And we designed it all into the Mac. It was the first computer with beautiful typography. If I had never dropped in on that single course in college, the Mac would have never had multiple typefaces or proportionally spaced fonts. And since Windows just copied the Ma
<dz0ny> in me moreš primerjat okolja v USA in zDA zdej
<yang> ja
<dz0ny> sori EU
<yang> pr nas tud ce si nevem kako talentiran, moras skozu obvezni ucni program, ki je prilagojen taki stopnji (sploh osnovnosolski), da ga razumejo tudi manj sposobni, pravijo pa da tudi v ameriki je na precej nizkem nivoju, zato da lahko vecina sledi, in ce si smartkid te zacne pocasi dolgocasit
<mihaweb> ma saj evropejci kar znamo imeti tako izobraževanje kot zdravstvo imeti kar dobro za zelo nizko ceno. američani in kitajci imajo večji razpon od najboljšega do najslabšega :)
<mihaweb> yang: ni ti treba.
<mihaweb> yang: lahko preskakuješ letnike, sam tega skor noben ne počne. bolj popularno je pa vzporedno študirati na faksu, kar lahko odobrijo, če imaš dovolj dober uspeh.
<dz0ny> mhm
<mihaweb> torej v času enega študija narediš dva.
<dz0ny> al pa se greš službo vmes :)
<mihaweb> kar je dokaj kul ideja, če se ti da
<mihaweb> dz0ny: tudi ja :D
<mihaweb> yang: konec koncev, kaj ti koristi biti pri 18 letih "profesor na faksu"
<dz0ny> tistk sem prej rekel
<dz0ny> razbremeniš ostale profesorje
<dz0ny> ker jih primankuje
<mihaweb> kaj imaš od tega? imaš življenske izkušnje? imaš dovolj časa spoznati podrobno problematiko širše kot tisto, kar rabiš za zagovor doktorata?
<mihaweb> dz0ny: mi imamo za to asistente
<dz0ny> mihaweb: govorimo USA
<dz0ny> mhm
<mihaweb> ne vem zakaj bi na vsak način hotel nek formalen status imeti na hitro
<yang> No en american mi je rekel, da ima zdaj otroke v prvem razredu in namesto da bi jih ucili pisat, nas so recimo v prvem razredu ucili pisati v osnovni soli in do konca leta, smo poznali ze celo abecedo in jo recimo znali napisati, no tam v ameriki pa se kar barvajo crke in risejo...pac ker je nekako namenjeno temu, da lahko sledijo vsi otroci. in baje je narobe ce barvajo ljudi v roza barvo, neka cudna fint
<yang> a da morjo bit al plavi al zeleni...
<mihaweb> če si genialec pri 18 letih narediš novi facebook, pol se pa lahko igraš kakor hočeš
<dz0ny> EU je do 18 leta bolj nagnenja da ni odstopanj
<dz0ny> aka da majo vsi isti neke iste osnove
<dz0ny> oz vsaj do konca oš
<dz0ny> pač ne prenese se tekmovalnosti
<dz0ny> azija je čist druga stvar
<yang> mihaweb: ce si genialec nardis reddit ko mas 19 let, pa ga prodas za miljon, pol pa te obtozjo na 35 let zaporne kazni in nardis samomor
<mihaweb> yang: softie
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa res
<yang> a ne poznas aaron schwartz zgodbe ?
<mihaweb> slišal, ampak ne vem zakaj bi naredil samomor?
<mihaweb> to je čist softie zadeva
<dz0ny> yang: on je bil upornik + genialc
<yang> ker so mu naprtili 35 let kazni, itak bi ga oprostili
<yang> al pa ne, kaj ves, v ameriki se ni za salit
<mihaweb> ja no in? zaslužil vsaj milijon, pa nima ne za odvetnike, ne za azil v rusiji/južni ameriki/severnem tečaju? softie.
<yang> ogromno so dali za odvetnike
<mihaweb> vsaj ranč in orožje in 100 fanatikov bi lahko nabavil pa čakal FBI
<mihaweb> zakaj bi naredil samomor? so ga mučili? je bil..gay?
<mihaweb> ga punca pustila?
<dz0ny> mihaweb: moralno ga je prizadelo
<dz0ny> v EU je morala last thing
<mihaweb> dz0ny: softie
<dz0ny> točn po eu standardih
<dz0ny> on je bil humanist
<mihaweb> ...
<dz0ny> pri nas je pa softič ker ni rdečkar zraven :)
<mihaweb> hehe
<mihaweb> ma, slab humanizem je to. a je komu koristil s svojim samomorom?
<mihaweb> je koga obvaroval s tem?
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče celo je, ampak je absurdno vprašanje
<dz0ny> well zakonski akt je zarad njega sprejet
<dz0ny> pa un arxiv je nastal, če se ne motim
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: zakaj absurdno? nekaj je, če narediš samomor, da ne škodijo tvoji družini, prijateljem, sodelavcem, državi,... drugo pa je, če narediš samomor, ker se ti ne da več?
<mihaweb> če ste omenjali, da je bil "humanist"
<lynxlynxlynx> ja pa najbrž ne v kontekstu samomora?
<mihaweb> [12:35] <dz0ny> mihaweb: moralno ga je prizadelo [12:35] <dz0ny> on je bil humanist
<lynxlynxlynx> ja?
<mihaweb> ja?
<lynxlynxlynx> men Å¡e vedno izgleda kot da si sam povezal te dve stvari, ne pa dz0ny
<mihaweb> morda res. ok, oprostite.
<idioterna> ce se ti ne da vec je samomor popolnoma legitimna odlocitev
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Internet%27s_Own_Boy:_The_Story_of_Aaron_Swartz
<Seniorita> The Internet's Own Boy: The Story of Aaron Swartz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> depresijo je mel
<idioterna> to mine
<yang> pol so mu pa naprtil vse zivo mozne obtozbe, pa ves denar so izcrpali za pravne stroske
<idioterna> to je pa ze dobr razlog
<yang> par miljonov so baje stali odvetniki
<idioterna> to check out early
<yang> poglej si docu
<idioterna> ne vem ce hocm gledat take dokumentarce
<kubanc> dz0ny, a mi lahko še neki pomagaš?
<yang> v bistvu edini realni dokaz ko so ga meli, je bil ta da so ga posnel v MIT-ovi DC sobici kako je "ilegalno" priklapljal hard drive
<dz0ny> kubanc: ask
<dz0ny> tko al tko sam konzolo gledam :>
<dz0ny> k sreči je vse zelen :D
<mihaweb> še vedno softie no, narediti samomor, ko te obsodi okrožno sodišče, sploh ker bi več naredil, če bi spravil svoj primer na vrhovno sodišče.
<yang> nekdo od starejsih pravi, da bi ga najverjetneje oprostili
<yang> ker so se precej zavzemali zanj
<mihaweb> sploh ker mu ni bilo hudega, drugo je snowden/manning/...
<mihaweb> yang: vsaj razsodili bi, da je kazen pretirana
<mihaweb> nesorazmerna
<yang> v bistvu ni naredil pretirane skode, razen skode v financnem smislu, da so ga potem te organizacije ki so trzile DRM tozile za neke velike vsote
<yang> morda bi odsedel pol leta in prisel ven kot heroj
<mihaweb> yang: glih to hotel napisat ja
<idioterna> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10306311_10153483807750550_682523004856002628_n.jpg?oh=0f649439cb1694dd64e01af464265f76&oe=55049386
<idioterna> yang: tale je zate
<idioterna> k si bl duhovn pa to
<yang> short link dej
<yang> prosim
<idioterna> ne znam
<yang> bit.ly
<pitastrudl> yang http://goo.gl/OesN4Y
<idioterna> thanks
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> http://udba.org/rolleyes.gif
<yang> nevem Grav-mass je ok
<idioterna> ne vem ce je ok
<yang> Bozic je povezan se z nakupovalno mrzlico, vceraj sem zelel kupit 6 x 1 liter vina v mercatorju in sem mel popust za 20%
<idioterna> ja evo
<idioterna> potrosnik en
<idioterna> a te ni nic sram?
<yang> in pravi una na blagajni "koda za 6 mi ne prime", lahko vam racunam 6 x 1 brez popusta
<yang> 6 je namrec BOX
<yang> pa ni blo v evidenci zgleda
<idioterna> in?
<yang> ja kaj, nisem kupil pol ker je blo 5 eur razlike med 6 in 6 x 1
<idioterna> aha ja
<idioterna> to more bit kr grozn
<idioterna> da mors na vsak evro gledat
<yang> pa je gledala za istega proizvajalca, pa je drugo vino prijelo, to pa ne
<yang> idioterna: ne gre se za to, ampak pol ni blo vec ugodno
<idioterna> vino nikol ni ugodno
<yang> kuponi so "velja za en artikel"
<idioterna> sej je sam voda pa alkohol
<upd> raj kakšen cviček je cenej
<yang> mel so Simcica po 4 eur
<yang> drgac pa mislim da je 5 eur
<idioterna> ne spoznam se na vina, k nism pijanec!
<kubanc> dz0ny, tukaj imam primer. http://plnkr.co/edit/WaVhn4ZI2nsXOAy5qZXk?p=preview
<Seniorita> Plunker
<Seniorita> »Plunker is an online community for creating, collaborating on and sharing your web development ideas.«
<yang> 6 x 4 = 24 - 20% = 19
<yang> idioterna: evo, da te nau kdaj zamikal na Osovnik it slucajn https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1441518_10152591277636089_2879057507048530252_n.jpg?oh=289cfaef64f3bb0af0ba55c0588ff3dc&oe=55347EE7&__gda__=1429909687_36fa447d75cdfac785c966e1513238dd
<idioterna> to pa prov morm it
<idioterna> bom reku "ja pa sej sm se sam z enim pelu!"
<idioterna> yang: sej ves da sm js anarhist
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/anarchy-rules.jpg
<yang> anarchist and antichrist
<idioterna> antichrist ne morm bit
<idioterna> glede na to da christ ne obstaja
<idioterna> no, ce bi bil, bi blo to res mal smesn
<idioterna> isto k vernik
<idioterna> pa sej ti je fotr povedu kako je blo zares
<idioterna> pac en mulc je bil k je fotru pomagu v delavnci
<idioterna> pa baba ga je gvisn z drugmu mela
<idioterna> ce ne ji neb blo treba take storije naplest
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOe9PJrbo0s
<Seniorita> Sex Pistols - Anarchy In The UK (Official Video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ecco a voi il manifesto punk Anarchy In The UK dei Sex Pistols. Questo è il video ufficiale. All rights reserved. ___ 5/1/2010: 11000 visualizzazioni! grazie...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY2PTD-FrtU
<Seniorita> Life of Brian Opening Scene - YouTube
<idioterna> life of brian je kr uredu ja
<idioterna> ROMANI ITE DOMUM!
<idioterna> the acqueduct?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zyv6YHR_UE
<Seniorita> MONTY PYTHON'S THE LIFE OF BRIAN ( biggus dickus - YouTube
<Seniorita> »MONTY PYTHON LIFE OF BRIAN biggus dickus HOPE YOU ENJOY PLZ HIT THAT SUBSCRIBE BUTTON IT WOULD HELP ME OUT MANY THNKS FOR WATCHING«
<idioterna> kako ti rata najbl brezvezn joke iz tok dobrga filma najt?
<idioterna> a si najstnik al kaj?
<yang> Men se zdi kr smesn
<yang> Ta je tut zanimiva, WP prav da je bil Jezus najverjetneje rojen 7-2 BC
<napsy> pred lastnim rojstvom je rojen
<yang> ja
<napsy> holy fck
<idioterna> yang: ves kaj je smesn?
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExWfh6sGyso
<Seniorita> What have the Romans ever done for us - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Funniest movie ever made«
<yang> idioterna: life of Brian je itak cel smesn
<idioterna> and i don't mean fathers' fathers
<idioterna> pa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI-fDzUJXI je tut kr uredu
<Seniorita> Romans Go Home - Monty Python's Life of Brian - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to the Official Monty Python Channel here - http://smarturl.it/SubscribeToPython Romans Go Home, taken from Life of Brian. Visit the NEW Monty Pyth...«
<yang> joj  kaksen plot sem dobil
<yang> na youtube rklami
<yang> idioterna: ja kazen mora bit vzgojna...
<idioterna> a to o "do it by sunrise or i'll cut your balls off" govoris
<yang> ne, o pravopisnih napakah
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> to je pa res mal shabby
<idioterna> ich bin ein frankfurter!
<idioterna> dobr da ni reku kr
<idioterna> ich bin ein wienerschnitzel!
<yang> Ich bin ein Berliner
<yang> Donut
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> hrenovka bi blo bols
<idioterna> sam k ni bil v frankfurtu
<yang> http://jp.si/Grlice.jpg
<yang> slaba fotka mobilc+sipa
<yang> http://jp.si/Mesov.jpg Tole je pr najboljsem sosedu
<idioterna> kava s metano
<yang> ja
<yang> Mandarine bes pešk
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/neustrezen-slog.jpg
<idioterna> bres pešk zelo slatke
<yang> hehe
<yang> Vcer prav prodajalka pol ko se nisem odlocu za nakup vina "a vam ponudm enga bajadero"
<yang> so mel akcijo z bajaderam
<idioterna> bajadere so najbolsa sladkarija u vesolju
<idioterna> kadar so zaprte meje.
<yang> kr vredu so ja, sam nevem zakaj majo "akcijo" stane pa 5 eur...moral bi met vse pod 1 eur, da bi se splacal, ce ze vsacga nagovarja k akcijam
<yang> oz bolj fer bi blo ce bi rekle "odpordajamo staro zalogo - 5 eur stane, a boste"
<mihaweb> merry xmas http://www.moskisvet.com/clanek/plus18/ko-seksi-bozicke-preizkusijo-nov-vibrator.html
<Seniorita> Moškisvet.com - Ko seksi 'Božičke' preizkusijo nov vibrator ...
<Seniorita> »Jenna Chapple, Tania, Lena Chubz, Code E in Halszka Kuza so manekenke, ki so sprejele prav poseben izziv Simple Pickupa, in sicer so morale prebrati božično pesem, medtem ko so sedele na vibratorju. Kako so se odrezale, si lahko pogledate v videu.«
<idioterna> oh ja
<yang> "Sem manekenka, preizkusam vibratorje"
<idioterna> ja mislm js ne klikam takih linkov
<mihaweb> ej luštno je :D
<mihaweb> simpatično, smešno :D
<idioterna> ne verjamem.
<idioterna> in mam ze kr dost izkusenj z rumenimi mediji
<mihaweb> prav.
<yang> idioterna: A ti trdis, da Bozicka ni ? http://paste.debian.net/137979/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<idioterna> kdo ti je pa to reku
<yang> neki problemoi z internetom na strani cankarjevega doma
<Sky[x]> vesele pranike tudi vam tukaj :)
<Sky[x]> praznike*
<Sky[x]> da vas ne spemam po mailu/sms :D
<yang> hvala enako
<yang> Vesel Grav-mass tudi tebi !
<idioterna> vesel božíč!
<mihaweb> ho ho ho :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lyu5Th2eC_c
<Seniorita> George Bush Does Teletubbies - YouTube
<Seniorita> »In a bid to improve his image with tiny tots, George joins the teletubbies for an episode«
<CrazyLemon> stupid vps
<upd> hah hud video mihaweb
<mihaweb> upd_: ane :D
<mihaweb> pa tolk so se branili
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6267/gonilniki-za-grafo
<idioterna> mihaweb: js bom pogledu ko bo v nature
<mihaweb> ok
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42585#Comment_42585
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42586#Comment_42586
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42587#Comment_42587
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42588#Comment_42588
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42589#Comment_42589
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42590#Comment_42590
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42591#Comment_42591
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42592#Comment_42592
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6268/sims-4-wine
<yang> Evo bozicna vecerja je za mano
<CrazyLemon> hitro zlikat srajco in se pripravit na polnočnico !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42593#Comment_42593
<idioterna> eni kr neko komunajzarsko nostalgijo tle zganjate
<idioterna> pardon, farsko
<idioterna> vcas zamesam
<yang> daj trolat na bozicni vecer
<idioterna> ja lej, js sm mel pa tri dni nazaj vecerjo
<idioterna> ko je bil 22. december, dan JLA
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ce zalim tvoja verska custva se opravicujem
<CrazyLemon> a si bil v JLA?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/achievments.jpg
<idioterna> all caps stempl "NESPOSOBEN" mam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42594#Comment_42594
<yang> Si blefiral, da si zaostal al kaj ?
<idioterna> en mojih najvecjih dosezkov v boju zoper drzavo
<idioterna> ne, velik bols
<idioterna> trebuh me je bolu.
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. strici iz ozadja so ti pomagali
<CrazyLemon> tako se vse začne
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no, v resnici sm mel leto prej obsezen abdominalni kirurski poseg
<idioterna> tko da tut ce bi me hotl dat v vojsko me ne bi mogl
<yang> sej vem, da ne upas v resnic povedat, zakaj si bil nesposoben za vojasko sluzbo
<idioterna> ampak intelektualcov tko nikol niso maral
<yang> razen ce si bil hudo bolan
<idioterna> zarad crohnove bolezni
<yang> to je drugo
<idioterna> drugo?
<idioterna> kaj je pa prvo? :)
<yang> prvo je tut drugo
<idioterna> no dej povej k zdej sm firbcn
<idioterna> kaj si si ti mislu da sm naredu da sm se vojski izognu :)
<yang> tezko se je blo izognit
<yang> mislim tut ce si zelel civilno sluzit, si moral najprej bit klasificiran kot sposoben sluzenja
<yang> edino ce si imel resno bolezen si bil klasificiran lahko kot nesposoben
<yang> en moj kolega se je naredil cudnega
<yang> ker je vse teste narobe pisal zanalasc
<yang> ampak tud do danes ni opravil izpita za avto posledicno
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kako posledicno?
<idioterna> voznisko dovoljenje nima zveze s tem
<yang> ja takrat so rekli da ce pises IQ teste vse narobe, da tut izpita za avto ne mores pridobit
<yang> sej v resnici ni bil fuknen, sam ni zele v vojsko
<idioterna> pri vozniskem ni nobenih psiho al pa iq testov
<yang> ni blo , samo cpp
<yang> ampak tko so govoril takrat, da si pol klsificiral kot debil in ne mors na voznisko it
<idioterna> ja no sam to da si se norca iz vojske delu ne vpliva nic na voznisko
<idioterna> ma to so vas strasil
<yang> a si ti sel pisat un test za vojsko ?
<yang> IQ basic test je bil
<yang> oz osebnostna prasanja oboje
<yang> v srednji soli
<yang> oz. pisat smo ga sli na zdravstveni dom vic, ce se prav spomnim
<yang> uradno si dobil dopis, da se zglasis na testu
<yang> bla so razna tricky vprasanja, tudi recimo taka, ce rad nosis zenske nogavice in se poljublkjas s fanti...
<yang> no un je vse narobe odgovoril
<yang> in res bil opravicen pol
<idioterna> narobe :)
<idioterna> sej ni napacnih odgovorov
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Normal_barium_swallow_animation.gif
<Seniorita> File:Normal barium swallow animation.gif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> hehe
<yang> jah
<yang> seveda so, ce ne odgovarjas posteno
<idioterna> pa to ni iq test
<idioterna> sej ni misljeno da odgovarjas posteno
<yang> no ceprav, mogoce je res odgovoril, da se rad posljublja s fanti
<yang> in so ga zato oprostil
<idioterna> to ni razlog za oprostit enga
<idioterna> to da se je pripravljen zlagat da se izogne vojaski sluzbi pa je dober razlog da se ga oprosti
<yang> eh
<yang> verjetno ga je psihiater mogu pregledat, ce je failal test
<yang> nis mogel zablefirat
<idioterna> sej to ni blefiranje
<yang> kaj mislis da je v srednji soli veljalo prepricanje, da je vojska hec ?
<yang> aja
<yang> nisi gledal
<yang> filma
<idioterna> kerga filma?
<idioterna> kar js vem je da so ti testi za vojsko v resnici testi za to kolk si emocionalno in intelektualno stabilen
<idioterna> ce pac kr neki nabijas, potem te nocejo met v vojski
<idioterna> kar je logicno, ker kaj pa naj pocnejo s takimi butli
<yang> idioterna: ti k si jugo nostalgik ta film si poglej https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IYhD-IK9W8  no un tip je bil tak kt ta patron
<Seniorita> Zuzi Zu & Dado Topic - Floyd - Nacionalna Klasa - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Zuzi Zu & Dado Topic - Floyd - Original Main theme from the movie Nacionalna klasa - PGP RTB Director - Goran Markovic, Music Zoran Simjanovic, Lyrics Marina...«
<idioterna> jugo nostalgik ja
<idioterna> res pogresam to da so bli racunalniki prepovedani
<idioterna> pa meje zaprte
<yang> idioterna: evo, lahko malo goljufas s predogledom https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdheQ8XxCPs
<Seniorita> Позив за Војску, Флојд :) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Позив за војску за Флојда, али покушава да одлож,.....студира, све га боли, радо би ишао у војску (Маме ми) Култни филм "Национална класа"(1979.) , режија и ...«
<CrazyLemon> matr je gugl en mal neumen https://play.google.com/store/movies/details/The_Interview?id=Ed2kSuKqfz0
<Seniorita> The Interview - Filmi v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> če ni slovenskih podnapisov
<CrazyLemon> si ne moreš sposodit/kupit filma
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S63p-HZm0Nk
<Seniorita> Nacionalna Klasa CEO FILM - YouTube
<Seniorita> »nacionalna klasa Ceo domaci film«
<yang> dobra komedija je
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42595#Comment_42595
<yang> Vesel Grav-mass !
<pitastrudl> u2
<pitastrudl> drgač je "the interview" out
<pitastrudl> če kdo rab hitr ftp link, pm me
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher je podn
<pitastrudl> kvaliteta je dobra
<yang> a je cam ?
<yang> al je dvd rip
<idioterna> kvaliteta cesa?
<idioterna> pikslov?
<yang> posnetka
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-25
<Ryuk> vesel božič :)
<pitastrudl> yang:  idioterna kvaliteta je odlična
<pitastrudl> sm pogledu
<pitastrudl> dobr film res
<pitastrudl> .imdb the interview
<pitastrudl> rip jabuk
<idioterna> nism zihr da verjamem
<pitastrudl> no sej morš presodt na svoje oči ane
<pitastrudl> poglej ko boš imel cajt
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42596#Comment_42596
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42597#Comment_42597
<CrazyLemon> merry xmass :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42598#Comment_42598
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 5.km SZ od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @25/12/2014 02:05:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.53+N,+15.52+E
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 4°C @25.12.2014 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:45, Kulminacija: 11:00:08, Sončni zahod: 15:18:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 36min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> vreme kp
<dz0ny> .vreme kp
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @25.12.2014 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:53, Kulminacija: 11:03:07, Sončni zahod: 15:22:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme cap'distria
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.7°C @25.12.2014 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:15, Kulminacija: 11:06:17, Sončni zahod: 15:27:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> prehitri smo
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> The Interview 2014 WEBRiP
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> IMDB Rating: 9.9/10 from 42,330 users
<dz0ny> .imdb The Interview
<jabuk> The Interview (2014) 112 min Action Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 9.5/10 (49,543 glasov) MT: 48/100
<jabuk> Dave Skylark and producer Aaron Rapoport run the celebrity tabloid show "Skylark Tonight." When they land an interview with a surprise fan, North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un, they are recruited by the CIA to turn their trip to Pyongyang into an assassination mission.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1114222361/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42599#Comment_42599
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2788710/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje kje?
<CrazyLemon> uu pa je res :)
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the drop
<jabuk> The Drop (2014) 106 min Crime Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.5/10 (11,626 glasov) MT: 68/100
<jabuk> Bob Saginowski finds himself at the center of a robbery gone awry and entwined in an investigation that digs deep into the neighborhood's past where friends, families, and foes all work together to make a living - no matter the cost.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi614050841/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1600196/
<Gregor3000> ha men se downloada že  nekaj časa. :-P
<Gregor3000> a ma kdo zasebni oblak (owncloud), me zanima kako prestavim na https ali je potrebno kaj dodatno namestit ali se enostavno prisili na https?
<Gregor3000> Zahtevaj uporabo HTTPS
<dz0ny> sam ssl certe dodaš
<dz0ny> lahko daš cacert k je free
<dz0ny> sam moraš pol na vseh cacert root tud namestit
<dz0ny> al pa svojega nardiš
<dz0ny> sam IMHO owncloud je fail
<CrazyLemon> because of chinese spyware rite!?
<yang> dz0ny: a ti pises kak blog ?
<CrazyLemon> piše ja.. na github.com/dz0ny :p
<dz0ny> yang: včasih
<dz0ny> sem
<yang> url ?
<dz0ny> kšne 4 leta ne več
<yang> skoda
<Gregor3000> http://doc.owncloud.org/server/7.0/admin_manual/installation/installation_source.html  tule pod enabling SSL?
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<Seniorita> Manual Installation — ownCloud Administrators Manual 7.0 documentation
<Gregor3000> ali je treba Å¡e kaj drugega nastavit?
<Gregor3000> ja owncloud ni čisto kar bi imel čeprav saj se izboljšuje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42600#Comment_42600
<dz0ny> kaj pa rabiš?
<dz0ny> men je synching cist dovolj
<dz0ny> no zdej se reče pulse https://ind.ie/pulse/
<Seniorita> Ind.ie — Pulse
<Gregor3000> sync v eno smer, pa malo boljši sync
<dz0ny> če sam ŝync rabiš ^^
<Gregor3000> a pulse je kot bittorrent sync?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42601#Comment_42601
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42602#Comment_42602
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: ne čist
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42603#Comment_42603
<anny> vesel božič vsem!
<idioterna> spet te neke new agerske fore :)
<CrazyLemon> enako anny !
<anny> iditerna, Jezus se je rodil
<idioterna> a, un mizar
<anny> *idioterna
<anny> baje je zaslužen za iznajdbo kuhinjske mize, zato malo spoštovanja, prosim
<idioterna> sej ga spostujem
<anny> jah jah
<dz0ny> ne se kregat
<idioterna> sej se ne kregamo, halo
<anny> nismo zdravi, če se ne :)
<idioterna> temu se rece debata
<CrazyLemon> ne bi bil božič če se ne bi kregali
<anny> temu se reče intenzivna izmenjava nasprotnih mnenj
<idioterna> js sploh ne vidm kako bi loh bla to nasprotna mnenja
<idioterna> sej se vsi strinjamo da je bil mizar
<anny> tesar :)
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/planetlovestarr/tinsel-christmas-song
<Seniorita> Tinsel (Christmas Song) by Lovestarrs - Hear the world’s sounds
<jabuk> Tinsel (Christmas Song) by Lovestarrs - Hear the world’s sounds
<jabuk> Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio
<Seniorita> »A bit of Wham style Xmas fun complete with sax solo«
<idioterna> ja, tega rajs ne recem k dons mladina ne ve kaj je tesar
<anny> to nima zveze z mladino, ampak splošno izobrazbo
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> mladina dons ni izobrazena
<idioterna> pa sam drogira se pa slabo muziko poslusa
<anny> kr poskrbi za svoje
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6ZA-FNHqN8
<Seniorita> Albano Carrisi-notte di Buon Natale - YouTube
<jabuk> Albano Carrisi-notte di Buon Natale - YouTube
<jabuk> superb cv minunat
<Seniorita> »superb cv minunat«
<idioterna> ah za svoje pa ze nam skrbel
<idioterna> sej jih bojo v soli zrihtal :)
<anny> khmkhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny revert enable resolver...ktnxbye :)
<anny> luv u 2
<CrazyLemon> <3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> evo, sm poskrbel za enga mulca
<idioterna> zdej bom pa se za druzga mogu
<anny> napačen pristop
<anny> vreči jima moraš kakšno kost...e, igračo
<idioterna> ziga je lih prebolel norice
<idioterna> ziva jih je pa vcerej dobila
<anny> :/ bogi
<CrazyLemon> torej je v prednosti? :)
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> tut je mel velik manj hudo obliko
<idioterna> ziva je pa cist pikcasta
<idioterna> pa vse jo srbi
<anny> so ti dali tisto zdrobljeno kredo?
<idioterna> sm ji dal antihistaminike pa ni nc pomagal
<idioterna> tut ja
<idioterna> pa s hladno vodo jo stusiram vsake tok
<idioterna> sam ji je grozn
<anny> poskusi z ledeno kocko, zavito v krpo
<idioterna> ne smem s krpo k ma ful obcutljive mehurcke
<anny> potem pa samo tuš
<anny> lahko tudi zvežeš roke na hrbtu
<anny> Å¡ala :)
<dz0ny> lol boga anny kaj so teb delal
<anny> ne niso
<dz0ny> metal kosti, tuširal zvezano
<anny> dz0ny, no
<anny> Å¡e zdaj imam nekaj brazgotin od the noric
<idioterna> mhm
<anny> nekaj dni je res kriza, potem se pa posušijo
<idioterna> sej ziva jih bo tut mela k dvomim da se ji bo uspelo ne praskat
<anny> daj ji rokavice na prste...potem se ne more praskat z nohti
<idioterna> sej je vseeno
<dz0ny> kaj pa če pokažeš sliko kaj se zgodi če se preveč praskaš :)?
<anny> ja
<anny> vtipkaj v google
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/under-varicella-attack.jpg
<anny> o_o
<anny> to je pa res huda oblika
<idioterna> ziga je mel vsega skupaj ene 10 pikc
<CrazyLemon> boga
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/a6d3o2A_700b.jpg
<idioterna> to bom pa su.
<idioterna> > Mr. Jesus, what do your children call your sister?
<idioterna> > Auntey Christ.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wtf is protonmail and why should we click the link
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kim jong un ti je poslal
<anny> krejzi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ProtonMail
<Seniorita> ProtonMail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: phishing attempt, nea klikaj! :P
<zdobersek> click it ya bastard
<anny> jup
<anny> veliko je fake strani
<R33D3M33R> web of trust je v teh primerih v veliko pomoč
<anny> mogoče ti je kdo poslal povabilo?
<anny> https://protonmail.ch/invite
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu je najbrž dz0ny preizkušal kako deluje odklep preko gesla
<anny> :)
<dz0ny> cakam da e2e encryption nardi
<R33D3M33R> a lahko trenutno dostopaš preko thunderbirda ali podobnega odjemalca?
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: nope
<dz0ny> samp prek weba
<anny> enkripcija ipd
<dz0ny> problem je ker imap ni encyrpted
<dz0ny> če veš subject al pa ip nis nč naredu
<R33D3M33R> ampak ti lahko šifrirane maile potegneš pa ti jih thunderbird preko master passworda odklene?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> aja ne, proton mail nima tega
<R33D3M33R> če bi imeli to bi morda uporabljal, thunderbird  bi bil pa seveda na šifriranem razdelku  ...
<CrazyLemon> hvala anny ..zelo si prijazna <3
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> anny: jezus se je rodil, predno je bil rojen, poglej na WP
<CrazyLemon> </jezus_fact>
<dz0ny> yang a si videl https://canary.silentcircle.com/
<dz0ny> blackphone no more
<yang> ne nisem videl
<yang> ne vem na kaj se nanasa
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amazon.com/b/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&linkCode=ur2&node=10076151011&tag=fatwalletcom&linkId=MKTBAZ6RJW4EAOSJ
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Free App of the Day Bundle: Apps & Games
<Seniorita> »Online shopping for Free App of the Day Bundle from a great selection at Apps & Games Store.«
<CrazyLemon> free android apps
<dz0ny> yang: do sedaj se ni v sw sililo nekih backdoor, recmo replicant :)
<yang> mislim, replicant ma za primarni namen zaobiti backdoore, softwersko...
<dz0ny> če nimaš posodobljenega kanarčka neki časa pomen da so te prisilili da maš
<yang> ne vem kaj je ta kanarcek
<dz0ny> !g canary
<Seniorita> Canary - Wireless security system for apartments and homes http://canary.is/
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> yang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrant_canary
<Seniorita> Warrant canary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> jah, mislim da je fora vsega, da zacnejo delati primarno tak hardware, ki ne bo backdooran, npr. Openmoko itd.
<yang> pol ko bo hardware narjen, pa se napise nek optimalen OS zanj
<yang> Dokler so telefoni backdoorani, lahko samo softwersko probas zaobiti backdoor, vcasih ni mozno oz. bi bilo potrebno zelo veliko dela na tem
<yang> to je ravno fora tega RIL buga, ki so ga zdaj "odpravili" na Replicantu
<dz0ny> fora je da si lahko prisiljen v hw dat
<dz0ny> pa ćče še tko govoriš, ne bo m ne bom
<yang> seveda
<yang> Ce je tak zakon sprejet recimo pri proizvajalcih v ZDA, si kazensko odgovoren, ce tega ne naredis
<dz0ny> no zgornje "sporočilo" obvešča userja da do nekega datuma nisi bil
<dz0ny> no sej so vsi padli
<dz0ny> truecrypt (pa ni bil US)
<dz0ny> vsi msg appi
<yang> Aja, ti nisi videl se RMSjevga talka
<yang> glede hardwera
<yang> http://jp.si/FSF/RMS-20130323-Libreplanet-1.ogv
<yang> http://jp.si/FSF/RMS-20130323-Libreplanet-2.ogv
<yang> kle ti vse razlozi
<yang> pa zdej bo govoril na CCC kongresu 29.12. ob 1130h
<yang> predvsem pove kaksne so moznosti alternative
<yang> glede izbire hardwera
<dz0ny> je ni :)
<yang> je, samo moras biti pripravljen na kompromise
<yang> ne mors pricakovat, da ti bo najnovejsa strojna oprema delal v celoti z svobodnim programjem, za marsikoga pa uporaba stare strojne opreme ni sprejemljiva, se posebej ne na poslovnem podrocju
<yang> dz0ny: http://b.mtjm.eu/laptops-free-software.html
<Seniorita> Laptops and free software
<Seniorita> »Problems preventing laptops from running completely freesoftware and criteria for choosing hardware supporting freeGNU/Linux distributions.«
<yang> No jaz imam sicer moderen laptop in 100% svobodno programje gor, in na sreco vse bistvene zadeve delujejo, ker so slucajno platforme podprte
<yang> je bil pa neki casa problem z graficnimi driverji
<yang> Trisquel je recimo fajn, ker se fokusira raje na to, da podprejo cimvec strojne opreme, ki je tudi do neke mere zascitena, namesto da bi se fokusiral izkljucno na naprave, katere so strojno bolj open
<yang> Tako, da da lahko nalozis na vsak moderen racunalnik
<CrazyLemon> tale weatherpro je fcked up.. za naslednji teden piše da bo -10 v kopru
<CrazyLemon> v ljubljani pa do -12
<yang> in kako ves, da ne bo ?
<CrazyLemon> ker ne spomnim se da bi kdaj bilo -10 v kopru
<CrazyLemon> morje je preveč toplo
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 12.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 14.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: 12.3°C
<yang> morje je toplejse zdaj kot temperatura
<yang> ...zraka
<yang> hehe, mogoce ne bi blo slabo enkrat videt tiste pogumneze, ki skacejo za novo leto v morje
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.2°C @25.12.2014 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:15, Kulminacija: 11:06:17, Sončni zahod: 15:27:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .imdb the interview
<jabuk> The Interview (2014) 112 min Action Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 9.3/10 (54,856 glasov) MT: 52/100
<jabuk> Dave Skylark and producer Aaron Rapoport run the celebrity tabloid show "Skylark Tonight." When they land an interview with a surprise fan, North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un, they are recruited by the CIA to turn their trip to Pyongyang into an assassination mission.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1114222361/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2788710/
<pitastrudl> huehue
<zdobersek> baje sucks
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42604#Comment_42604
<zdobersek> jebemti, danes je ze cetrtek
<idioterna> pitastrudl:
<idioterna> 19:43< Arcarlion2> Meh ta the Interview je cisto bv
<idioterna> skratka, ni mi treba gledat :)
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/a7K60Nm_460s.jpg
<idioterna> kr frustrating
<CrazyLemon> ma the interview je tko no.. ok :)
<CrazyLemon> definitivno ni za 9.3 na imdb
<CrazyLemon> ampak razumem zakaj so severno korejci pissed :D
<idioterna> no js ne bom gledu
<CrazyLemon> sej te noben ne sili :)
<idioterna> i have great respect for our dear leader
<CrazyLemon> supreme leader*
<idioterna> and his beautiful fat cheeks!
<idioterna> sorry.
<CrazyLemon> fun fact.. he actually has a butthole
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42605#Comment_42605
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42606#Comment_42606
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42607#Comment_42607
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bad :)
<dz0ny> skor bi reku da je reklamo naredu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ogromno!
<CrazyLemon> boljše reklame ne bi mogu narest :D
<dz0ny> Severni Koreji mislim :>
<dz0ny> k ga gre fentat sam zato k je korenje fake :>
<dz0ny> ne pa zarad drugih stvari k jih pocne :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi zato ker kaka pa posluša katy perry
<idioterna> kdo a kim jong un
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> .gif it is known
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/mlpCWv8dVK2Ji/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kBjb1yfabI
<Seniorita> GoPro: To Climb An Iceberg in 4K - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The fourth of the HERO4: The Adventure of Life in 4K series. New episode every Tuesday. Hop aboard La Louise as we venture through the arctic waters of Green...«
<dz0ny> "Pud nogam sm jo čutu kurbo..."
<pitastrudl> lol idioterna, se pa dobr zanašaš na druga mnenja :D
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ja prsparu sm 2 uri cajta, a ni to awesome
<pitastrudl> sej neboš nikol vedu kak je zared ampak ok
<pitastrudl> tvoja stvar :P
<idioterna> ja lej loh bi tut tebe sprasvou kaksn mas sicer okus
<idioterna> ampak ce rece en k ga ze poznam da je brezveze
<idioterna> je to dost
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42608#Comment_42608
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42609#Comment_42609
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42610#Comment_42610
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42611#Comment_42611
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42612#Comment_42612
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42613#Comment_42613
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> kr lepa radarska slika
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42614#Comment_42614
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42615#Comment_42615
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo povsod pooblačilo, manjše padavine bodo od severa prehodno zajele večji del Slovenije. Ohladilo se bo. Meja sneženja se bo hitro spuščala, ob koncu padavin lahko ponekod sneži do nižin, a padavin bo malo. Na Primorskem bo zapihala šibka do zmerna burja, ponekod drugod severovzhodni veter. Jutri čez dan se bo postopno delno zjasnilo. Še bo razmeroma vetrovno.Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo okoli 0, ponekod v sev
<jabuk> o 10 stopinj C.
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> V soboto zjutraj bo precej jasno, dopoldne bo od zahoda oblačnost naraščala in ponekod na zahodu bodo že manjše padavine. Veter bo prehodno oslabel. Popoldne bo v zahodni polovici države ponekod snežilo, ob morju deževalo. V noči na nedeljo se bodo padavine okrepile in razširile nad vso državo. V nedeljo bo sneženje postopno oslabelo, ob obali pa bo večinoma deževalo. Na Primorskem bo pihala burja. V ponedeljek bo suho in mrz
<yang> dz0ny: bot ne sparsa celotne napovedi
<CrazyLemon> fix it
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-26
<idioterna> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/105951734875/describing-our-network-infrastructure
<Seniorita> Describing our network infrastructure - DevOps Reactions
<Seniorita> »by aj, tero, empperi and others«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42616#Comment_42616
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 6.km JV od BOVCA @26/12/2014 08:13:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.62+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Gonilniki za grafo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42617#Comment_42617
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km  od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @26/12/2014 09:43:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.46+N,+15.56+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km JV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @26/12/2014 09:43:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.42+N,+15.64+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Sims 4, wine  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42618#Comment_42618
<yang> CCC kongres od jutri dalje https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Main_Page
<CrazyLemon> od jutri dalje sneg
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> V noči na nedeljo se bodo padavine okrepile in razširile na vso Slovenijo. Ob morju bo povečini deževalo, drugod snežilo. V nedeljo bo na Primorskem povečini suho, pihala bo zmerna do močna burja. Drugod bodo popoldne padavine oslabele in v noči na ponedeljek povsod ponehale. Pihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter. V ponedeljek bo suho, vetrovno in mrzlo.
<yang> zamujajo 3 dni
<yang> lahk bi bil white xmas
<yang> traceroute xmas.futile.net :)
<yang> -m 100
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @26.12.2014 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:12, Kulminacija: 11:03:36, Sončni zahod: 15:22:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> jebenti
<zdobersek> tale gorenjka pa ni tko slava
<zdobersek> slaba
<CrazyLemon> niga pls
<CrazyLemon> a je blond?
<CrazyLemon> če je pics pls
<zdobersek> crna
<zdobersek> ma pa rozince in zmlete lesnike
<CrazyLemon> torej je nuts
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobersek> danes sem 12k obrnu
<zdobersek> pa se en kom sem pobral
<zdobersek> twas a good day
<CrazyLemon> you da man
<zdobersek> I'm so man its freakin danger
<CrazyLemon> stranger danger
<zdobersek> zej sem pa se tole gorenjko sprasil
<zdobersek> such danger
<zdobersek> much scary
<idioterna> rozine, wow
<idioterna> much unneccessary
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 21.km  V od METLIKE @26/12/2014 17:43:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+15.59+E
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<CrazyLemon> ahoi sailorette
<zdobersek> what to do, what to do ...
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @26.12.2014 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:12, Kulminacija: 11:03:36, Sončni zahod: 15:22:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme Celhe
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -2°C @26.12.2014 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:04, Kulminacija: 11:00:37, Sončni zahod: 15:19:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 37min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> eyy
<CrazyLemon> dont you ever eyy him! ever!
<CrazyLemon> madona.. nekdo čist zares praznuje dan neodvisnosti
<CrazyLemon> rakete se slišijo že 5min
<yang> rakete so legalne ze ce dan
<yang> cel dan
<yang> do 2. januarja
<zdobersek> pa neka
<CrazyLemon> a drugače so ilegalne? :>
<yang> ni dovoljena spuscat rakete izven teh dni
<CrazyLemon> čuj zdobersek ..a bi ti kupu kakšno ilegalno raketo tam nekje 3-4 januarja??
<CrazyLemon> sam pssst
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne nobenmu povedat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, poznam pa nekoga
<zdobersek> lahko connectam
<CrazyLemon> gotcha.. chat se logira
<CrazyLemon> sej js ti itak ne bi prodal ane.. ampak prijatelj *wink*wink*
<yang> Wow, ven iz krize smo, ne ga srat Radio Slovenija
<zdobersek> hvala Lencica!
<yang> Men se ze Jezus prkazuje oz. Pa-h0r
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-27
<yang> nsfw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1jg_lHPI7M
<Seniorita> Holy Femen! Topless activist snatches baby Jesus from Vatican at Christmas - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A FEMEN protester disrupted a nativity scene in St. Peter's Square in Vatican City, Thursday. The topless activist, who had 'God is a Woman' written on her t...«
<netkat> Sweet baby Jesus lol
<yang> https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Main_Page enjoy !
<yang> http://streaming.media.ccc.de/
<Seniorita> Overview – 31C3 Streaming
<Seniorita> »Video Live-Streaming vom 31C3«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t631203
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the book of life
<jabuk> The Book of Life (2014) 95 min Animation Adventure Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.5/10 (6,941 glasov) MT: 67/100
<jabuk> Manolo, a young man who is torn between fulfilling the expectations of his family and following his heart, embarks on an adventure that spans three fantastic worlds where he must face his greatest fears.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi840674329/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2262227/
<anny> sneg jeeee, glej zunaj sneeeg je!
<yang> ja, 3 dni zamuja
<yang> upam, da ga ne bo prevec, k mam letne gume
<anny> lol
<anny> imam zimske gume na biciklu
<yang> potem prakticiras adrenalinsko voznjo :)
<yang> ceprav morm rect, da idioterna kar obvlada voznjo po snegu
<anny> ko bom velika
<yang> anny: 31c3 lahko kaj pogledas, ce si frej te dni https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Main_Page & http://streaming.media.ccc.de/
<yang> jaz sem si oznacil en kup predavanj, za katere ni streamov...
<yang> tko da, teli niso v streamih https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Static:Timetable
<dz0ny> id fragmentiren :>
<anny> hvala
<anny> imam en učbenik o teoriji kaosa, če te zanima
<yang> hja
<yang> zanimivva teorija pomoje
<yang> sam mors bit fizik, da kej razumes :)
<yang> anny: (31C3) is an annual four-day conference on technology, society and utopia.
<yang> ni glih o "fizikalni teoriji chaosa..."
<anny> ni panike
<anny> kako dodam pdf na splet?
<yang> scp-jas ga ?
<yang> oz. prenos datoteke
<yang> na web streznik
<yang> in pol ga llinkas tja
<yang> ali pa ga dodas v kak google drive ali kaj podobnega
<anny> kje je kakšna free shramba?
<yang> in ga tam z klikom delis
<yang> mislim da je google drive, pa dropbox
<yang> neko kapaciteto ti dajo brezplacno
<dz0ny> anny: lol, google cloud, dropbox
<anny> jaja...nad nobenim nisem navdušena
<yang> anny: probaj tisto, mislim loh ga eventuelno tut kkomu od nas posljes po mailu, pa ti bomo dal na spletni streznik
<dz0ny> anny: why?
<dz0ny> anny: http://www.justbeamit.com/
<Seniorita> JustBeamIt - file transfer made easy
<Seniorita> »file transfer made easy«
<dz0ny> p2p via browser
<netkat> https://pdf.yt/
<anny> vdam se
<yang> anny: probaj to kar ti je dz0ny svetoval , deluje http://www.justbeamit.com/
<Seniorita> JustBeamIt - file transfer made easy
<Seniorita> »file transfer made easy«
<anny> očitno se link takoj izbriše
<anny> no v glavnem naslov je chaos - classical and quantum...1000 strani prijetnega branja za čez praznike
<yang> dz0ny: v bistvu je tisti link potem samo za enkratni donwload, potem pa zbrise fajl...
<yang> anny: aha
<yang> poslji po mailu
<anny> link je samo za enkratni download
<anny> pol pa zviiiz
<yang> ja...lahko ti dam na spletni streznik, alpa probaj se tole https://pdf.yt/
<anny> http://www.justbeamit.com/cma5p
<Seniorita> JustBeamIt - file transfer made easy
<Seniorita> »file transfer made easy«
<anny> tisti, ki bo prvi skočil, bo dobil :)
<yang> no jaz downloadam
<yang> a dam na fixen ink ?
<yang> link
<anny> počakaj, bomo videli,če pdf.yt deluje
<yang> pa kaj ti si to vse prebrala - 1000 strani o teoriji kaosa, pomoje bi lahko brez problema polozila izpit na 1. letniku faksa fizike
<anny> tečaj na Courseri
<anny> https://pdf.yt/d/rP1FsgGb8W6ngaro
<anny> zdaj bo pa res dovolj :)
<yang> http://jp.si/Chaos_publication.pdf
<yang> ojej, jst sem odprl na 244. strani in me ze glava boli
<anny> moraš dat malo možganom za žvečit
<yang> anny: itak poznam odgovor, ne rabim brat
<yang> 42
<anny> that's it! :)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aboZctrHfK8
<Seniorita> the answer to life, universe and everything - YouTube
<Seniorita> »finally, the real answer to life, universe and everything. cut from the brilliant movie: the hitchhikers guide trough the galaxy. and we all know it is 42 ;)...«
<anny> dobri stari angleški humor
<yang> ja
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84 long time no see
<netkat> http://www.quadibloc.com/science/phyint.htm
<Seniorita> The number is 137. Not 42.
<yang> no jst imam 137 v subnetu, tko da evo tut tozadevno sem ozavescen
<choco_amir> ma kdo izkušnje z ruby gems preko cpanela?
<anny> sasa zaposlena z doktoratom?
<dz0ny> choco_amir: uporabi bundler naloži zraven projekta
<choco_amir> dz0ny: jst rad bi imel možnost namestitve poljubne verzije gema preko cpanela. Vendar brez uporabe SSL konzole
<dz0ny> bundler!
<dz0ny> narediš bundle ki ga naložiš skupaj s projektom
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaa
<idioterna> ziva je tut cist navdusena nad snegom
<dz0ny> edina stvar ki jo rabiš je isti runtime na tvojem sistemu in cpanelu
<idioterna> ceprov ne more ven
<choco_amir> ista verzija rubya
<yang> idioterna: put it into a freezer
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> sej bo ostal zuni
<yang> slabo pada, ne bo za sankanje
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> V ponedeljek bo delno jasno in mrzlo. Veter bo čez dan slabel. V torek bo spremenljivo oblačno, nastale bodo kratkotrajne snežne plohe. Še bolj mrzlo bo kot v ponedeljek, veter se bo prehodno spet nekoliko okrepil.
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo oblačno. V zahodni in ponekod v osrednji Sloveniji se bodo pojavljale manjše padavine. Na Primorskem bo večinoma deževalo, drugod snežilo. Ob morju bo pihal jugo, v severovzhodni Sloveniji in ponekod na Notranjskem pa južni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od -3 do 2, na Goriškem in ob morju od 3 do 7 stopinj C.Zvečer se bodo padavine na zahodu okrepile in ponoči razširile nad vso Slovenijo. Ob morju ter na Go
<jabuk> o, pihala bo močna burja. Drugod bo sneženje začelo slabeti, v noči na ponedeljek pa bo povsod ponehalo. Pihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter. Temperature bodo od -4 do 0, na Goriškem in ob morju do okoli 3 stopinje C.
<napsy_> lp
<choco_amir> opcija --path  za bundle install je rešitev.
<choco_amir> zdaj mi vse geme namesti kar v podmapo od projekta
<choco_amir> super
<napsy_> ka dogaja?
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kje se ponavadi nahaja publix_html mapa ?
<Sky[x]> v vegrantu ponavadi dam kar na /var/www/....
<Sky[x]> LEMP zadeva
<yang> Sky[x]: lahko je tudi v user direktoriju
<yang> potem potrebujes modul "a2enmod userdir"
<yang> da je vidno
<Sky[x]> ja vem, sam zdjle gledam da je sam root user :)
<Sky[x]> tko da bom kr v /var/www delal
<Sky[x]> ker gre sam za html :)
<dz0ny> sej apache nikol ne tece z root userjem
<dz0ny> zmeri je www-data
<dz0ny> je celo kompajlan tko, da preprečuje zagon z root pravicami :)
<yang> idioterna: 25-40 cm snega bo zapadlo, tako da se boste lahko sankali jutri
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/bolna-ziva-rise-zasnezeno-pokrajino.jpg
<idioterna> ji je kr hudo k ne more vn
<yang> :/
<yang> idioterna: vi ne rabte malarja, otroci vse narisejo
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/dewK0hV.jpg
<yang> Greetings
<yang> My name is Kathern and I have found that you hold a similar domain name.
<yang> That said, I am wondering if you could perhaps benefit in getting the ospica(com) ?
<yang> I am sorry if I am bothering you.
<yang> mogoce bi ti kupil idioterna ? :)
<yang> v bistvu je expiration spam, domena je potekla
<napsy_> oh ja
<napsy_> lazy saturday
<idioterna> yang: ne rabm, hvala
<Sky[x]> a da mi ne bo ssh povezava friznla vsakih 10min ko ne pisem rabim dodati v .ssh/config ServerAliveInterval ali je kaka druga opcija
<idioterna> sam keepalive mors vkljucit afaik
<Sky[x]> tnx
<Sky[x]> TCPKeepAlive yes je vkloplen hm...
<Sky[x]> ClientAliveInterval pa ni :)
<yang> lahko pa sprobas tudi "mosh" mislim, da se rece
<yang> tisti drzi povezavo
<Sky[x]> ClientAliveInterval ni pmagal grrr
<Sky[x]> eh sej se mzapru komp :)
<CrazyLemon> holy bajesus.. huge ass snežinke zunaj
<idioterna> bogi
<idioterna> sej mogoce bodo z geoinzeniringom dosegl da bojo huge tits snezinke
<idioterna> da bos prsu na svoj racun
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<netkat> http://www.oreilly.com/pub/get/prognews?imm_mid=0c924a&cmp=em-prog-na-na-newsltr_20141227 ce komu prou pride
<Seniorita> Request a Free Ebook: Happy Holidays from the Programming Newsletter team
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.5°C @27.12.2014 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:51, Kulminacija: 11:07:14, Sončni zahod: 15:28:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v Kopru? never!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i cant believe it either!
<CrazyLemon> [20:45:00] <zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v Kopru? never!
<CrazyLemon> [20:50:00] <CrazyLemon> zdobersek i cant believe it either!
<CrazyLemon> sam sva pa huda.. natančno 300s
<Sky[x]> heh digitalocan ma probleme z dostopom prek ssh
<Sky[x]> digitalocean(
<napsy_> Sky[x]: aja? men lepo dela vse
<Sky[x]> sej je vse online samo ssh dostop ne dela :)
<Sky[x]> zdjle berem da majo ddos
<napsy_> pol je problem v sistemu :)
<Sky[x]> in so verjetno kej zaprli
<Sky[x]> ker javla connection refused :)
<napsy_> aja, js se lahka lepo ssh-jam
<Sky[x]> aja hm..
<Sky[x]> meni sploh strani ne odpre ko kliknem prijavi se
<Sky[x]> zdj pa dela
<Sky[x]> napsy_: panel ti tudi dela ? ker majo napisan da majo probleme
<netkat> yey, tanja lange na ccc
<napsy_> Sky[x]: nevm, sm se sam ssh-ju na mojo masino
<Sky[x]> aha
<napsy_> netkat: kdo je tanja?
<netkat> ena profesorca matematike
<netkat> sam jst ne morem vec spremljat, ne sledim o.O
<napsy_> kje pa uci?
<netkat> na nizozemskem se mi zdi
<napsy_> aja, to je kaka bivsa profesorca?
<netkat> zal ne:)
<napsy_> kok pa jo pol poznas?
<netkat> slucajno, samo malo njenega dela poznam, drgac sm totalen aberveznik
<Sky[x]> o boh tale FB  grrr
<napsy_> ka pa je s fb?
<Sky[x]> ma sliko prilagajam da bo lepo za fb share
<Sky[x]> pa kr odreze sliko al pa full zoomira da se nic ne vidi
<CrazyLemon> tadej Tadej_ TG special na pašnikih :)
<tadej> CrazyLemon: ze loadam :)
<tadej> in ga mam :)
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-28
<napsy_> lp
<napsy_> ne glejte skoz okno ... neka bela snov je pokrila dezelo
<yang> Welkam to US-n-A http://jp.si/McNigga.mp4
<CrazyLemon> tisti ki ima največ snega naj dvigne roko!
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10897807_10153591042008849_5094010209421557782_n.jpg?oh=ba11d80d0d7393fec20064e3f0c3c4f6&oe=55458632
<yang> tokle ga je tle
<lynxlynxlynx> tolk ga je blo v tolminu že včeri
<Sky[x]> ej ce mas virtualhost za navadno html stran na www.domena.si in bi rad imel na www.domena.si/blog/ wordpress, kaj potem dodas se en location al kako ?
<Sky[x]> dodas location za /blog/ pa notr pravila za wordpress
<napsy_> mogoc pa se to v wordpressu samem nastav?
<Sky[x]> napsy_: nop, ker moras dodati rewrite za seo linke :)
<Sky[x]> ce bi imel apache bi sam htaccess vrgu v mapo blog in bi bilo mir :)
<Sky[x]> sej sem nasel pomoje
<napsy_> hm takrat ko sm se js preizkusal to se spomnem da si mogu vnest lokacijo bloga ko sem namescal wordpress
<napsy_> in sem takoj mel domena/blog
<Sky[x]> ja to je res pa ti takoj dela
<Sky[x]> samo SEO urlji so men pomembni :)
<Sky[x]> in ce mas nginx nimas htaccess moras v virtualhost to nekje nastavit :)
<napsy_> m'kay
<Sky[x]> SEO urlji so pomebni pri wordpressu zame :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: nau delal
<dz0ny> rajši dej root
<dz0ny> /blog/{root /srv/mojblog;}
<Sky[x]> aja hm... :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kaj nov virtualhost nardim al kaj ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> location tko kot si reku
<dz0ny> pa custom root
<zdobersek> suuup
<zdobersek> Slovenska UbUntU Premesanka
<zdobersek> (c)
<CrazyLemon> actually (ɔ)
<R33D3M33R> kako bi izvedel v kateri mapi se nahaja sporočilo iz gmaila, ki sem ga našel preko iskanja po poštnem predalu?
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<R33D3M33R> tole je pomagalo: -label:inbox -label:sent -label:drafts -label:notes
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.9°C @28.12.2014 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:05, Kulminacija: 11:07:43, Sončni zahod: 15:29:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tako močno piha da naprave sploh ne zmorejo zabeležit hitrosti vetra!
<anny> dan
<anny> danes ne odpirajte poročil
<anny> sploh :/
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> kaksnih sporocil
<Sky[x]> porocil*
<idioterna> anny: misls un postojnski pileup?
<anny> same nesreče :(
<zdobersek> uff
<idioterna> https://www.facebook.com/dule.med/posts/599989836801595
<Seniorita> Dušan Bela - DRAGI MOJI ISTO KEMIKALIJSKO SRANJE KAKOR... | Facebook
<Seniorita> »dragi moji isto kemikalijsko sranje kakor prejšnjo sezono z žledom to ni snek to so kemikalije z raznimi virosami pravi snek se topi to umetno natojovo...«
<idioterna> anny: men sam eno lokalno nesreco pokaze
<idioterna> al misls un malezijski airliner?
<idioterna> aha vidm ena je pod jerebico spodrsnla
<Sky[x]> aj to
<Sky[x]> aja*
<Sky[x]> to sem pa bral ja
<zdobersek> KAJ DELASTE Z NASIM SNEKOM
<zdobersek> wut
<zdobersek> zakaj ne bi smel dajat v usta?
<idioterna> ja k ma okus po nanovlaknih
<zdobersek> 'Ta butl Jansa je pa kriv za vse to, pa njegova banda!'
<anny> zdobbie, haha
<idioterna> a za nanovlakna
<anny> če ni janša so chemtraili
<idioterna> ma sej jansa jih pomoje v kleti mesa
<idioterna> ta chemtrail juice
<anny> kim jong un je kriv
<idioterna> ma ni
<idioterna> on ma putiko
<idioterna> ne more bit.
<anny> meričani so tako rekli
<anny> poglej si film the interview
<idioterna> joj, izogibam se mu
<anny> prav simpatičen film
<anny> v pretiravanju z ameriškim humorjem
<idioterna> ja, sej, nisem fan
<anny> in hm...analnimi frojdovskimi forami
<idioterna> ja
<anny> pravzaprav obdelajo kar vse faze :)
<anny> razen zrele
<idioterna> zato pa pravim
<idioterna> raje bi kaj drugega gledal
<anny> prau, če si za zatežene fore
<anny> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2718492/
<Seniorita> Ida (2013) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Pawel Pawlikowski. With Agata Kulesza, Agata Trzebuchowska, Dawid Ogrodnik, Jerzy Trela. Anna, a young novitiate nun in 1960s Poland, is on the verge of taking her vows when she discovers a dark family secret dating back to the years of the Nazi occupation.«
<idioterna> to sm pa ze pogledu
<idioterna> se kr ok film
<dz0ny> .imdb gone girl
<jabuk> Ni je vec (2014) 149 min Drama Mystery Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.3/10 (199,377 glasov) MT: 79/100
<jabuk> With his wife's disappearance having become the focus of an intense media circus, a man sees the spotlight turned on him when it's suspected that he may not be innocent.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1298770969/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2267998/
<dz0ny> tole ^^
<franci> živjo! rabil bi malo pomoči z xubuntujem, ker nevem kaj se dogaja s samim OS. na malce starejšem laptopu imam naložen xubuntu, katerega sem včeraj uporabljal (zadeva je na skoraj novem SSDju). ker privzeto ni nastavljenih nastavitev, da se laptop ob nekih % baterije ugasne je vse skupaj samo "crknilo" brez pravilne zaustavitve sistema. tega sicer ne bi vedel, če ne bi danes ko sem zadevo
<franci> prižgal, čakal v nedogled, da se zadeva naloži - seveda se ni, vse skupaj je ostalo pri loading screenu - ni mi uspelo priti do prijave. na srečo sem imel v sd bralnik vtaknjeno kartico in jo danes prestavil v drug računalnik. ugotovil sem, da je kartica corruptana. to se je očitno zgodilo tudi z xubuntujem na laptopu. probal sem že vse možne stvari vključno z recoveryjem, ampak zadeva po nekaj minutah delovanja počaka - 
<franci> kaj mi preostane? ne bi rad vsega Å¡e enkrat nalagal, ker imam precej stvari na disku + vseh programov se mi res ne da Å¡e enkrat nalagati :|
<franci> drugače se do diska lahko normalno dostopa
<franci> recimo z live usbjem
<idioterna> z live usb pozeni racunalnik in pozeni fsck na njem
<idioterna> torej na disku
<dz0ny> franci: ob zagonu ti ponudi ubuntu in ubuntu (recovery mode)
<dz0ny> izberi slednje
<dz0ny> in ti v večini primerov popravi ali sporoči kaj je narobe
<idioterna> al pa to
<anny> sudo apt-get -f install
<franci> grub entryje sem spremenil, tako da nimam recovery možnosti. sem pritisnil e (v grubu) nad xubuntujem in spremenil nekaj lastnosti kako naj se prižge - dopisal sem recovery in kasneje še single.
<dz0ny> franci: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Seniorita> RecoveryMode - Ubuntu Wiki
<franci> do recoveryja pride in mi ponudi možnosti. izbral sem recimo disk check in dal zadevo pregledati, vendar se vse skupaj že v samem štartu ustavi
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> ko napišeš dmesg
<dz0ny> v recovery konzoli
<dz0ny> piše kje sda failed
<dz0ny> sda error itd
<napsy_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aV_850nzv4
<Seniorita> Tribe meets white man for the first time 1/3 (with narration) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Tribe in Papua New Guinea meets white man for the first time. Filmed in 1976. They have never seen modern civilization, or any modern technology. This is wit...«
<franci> dz0ny: bom pogledal ... če bo sistem do tja naložil zadeve :)
<dz0ny> napsy_: a bolšjega od qsd nis našu :>
<napsy_> qsd?
<dz0ny> četr/sd
<franci> sicer nisem prišel do konzole pa vseeno... nekje vmes med nalaganjem je izpisalo: sda5 ... errors=remount-...
<franci> pike za sda5 in remount- pomenijo, da nevem kaj je bilo, ker je tako hitro izpisalo, da si nisem zapomnil
<napsy_> dz0ny: se zdj ne vem o cem govoris :)
<dz0ny> pause pritisni :)
<dz0ny> napsy_: ta tvoj video
<napsy_> aja, nvm na tega sm naletel
<napsy_> zanimiv je
<franci> sedaj mi je izpisalo en kup sporočil: Starting userspace bootsplash \n Stopping userspace bootsplash
<franci> večina sporočil je najprej starting in v novi vrsti stopping
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako se imenuje tista igrica kjer pišeš ime, priimek, državo na določeno črko?
<franci> če pritisnem ctrl-alt-del mi izpiše še en kup teh starting in stopping sporočil ter na koncu "wait-for-state stop/waiting"
<idioterna> anny: a ti si resila tisto tezavo?
<anny> ne
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sex namechanger?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wtf? :D
<anny> krejzi, temu smo rekli enostavno ime priimek mesto država
<anny> iščeš ime v angleščini?
<zdobersek> name surname city country
<anny> :)
<CrazyLemon> anny zanima me ime igre :)
<idioterna> anny: kako se pa manifestira tezava?
<anny> ime igre je napisano zgoraj
<idioterna> mislim, cesa ti ne dovoli nardit, kar bi rada?
<anny> idioterna, nobenega programa ne morem naložiti
<idioterna> napsy_: https://anthropologynet.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/gary-larson-1984-far-side-anthropologists.jpg
<idioterna> anny: kako pa poskusas?
<anny> kjerkoli
<idioterna> apt-get install imeprograma
<idioterna> se klavrno konca z "ne morem?"
<anny> preko terminala ali programskega središča
<anny> konča se s tem, da je instalacija programa neuspešna
<idioterna> no sej ne vem ce se ti zdele ljubi s tem ukvarjat
<idioterna> ampak ce ja, potem mi kr pejstni kaj izpise apt-get
<idioterna> ko ne namesti
<anny> ob programu piše na volje iz vira "universe" in uporabi ta vir
<anny> ko kliknem uporabi ta vir, piše, da je internetna povezava spodletela
<anny> E: Ni mogoče najti paketa filezila
<napsy_> idioterna: lol :D
<idioterna> anny: kaj izpise pa
<idioterna> sudo grep -r universe /etc/apt/
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get update
<zdobersek> pa potem ponovno poizkusi
<anny> zdobbie, sem že
<anny> ne pomaga
<anny> http://pastebin.com/5MCMyhNd
<Seniorita> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove: "universe/metapackages"; /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ - Pastebin.com
<napsy_> anny: zamenji apt mirror
<anny> napsy_ : apt-get install apt-mirror
<anny> ?
<napsy_> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed -s 's/archive.ubuntu/si.archive.ubuntu/g' > /etc/apt/sources.lis
<idioterna> ne tega delat
<idioterna> to bo povozil
<idioterna> pa bo prazn file
<idioterna> razn ce si namenoma na konc t spustu
<napsy_> nism
<napsy_> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed -s 's/archive.ubuntu/si.archive.ubuntu/g' > /etc/apt/sources.list
<napsy_> :)
<idioterna> sudo sed -i 'shttp:\/\/si./http:\/\//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<idioterna> |er
<idioterna> sorry
<idioterna> sudo sed -i 's|http://|http://si.|g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<idioterna> tkole
<franci> fsck sem sedaj pognal na glavno particijo z xubuntujem in ni javil nobenih napak, probal bom Å¡e tole http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/how-to-fix-non-bootable-ubuntu-system.html ampak se bojim, da zadeva ne bo uspela :|
<Seniorita> How To Fix A Non-Bootable Ubuntu System Due To Broken Updates Using A LiveCD And Chroot ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<anny> kje dobim navpično črto?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne poganjat od napsyja
<idioterna> altgr+w
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa pod altrgr w
<idioterna> je navpicna crta
<idioterna> na slovenski tipkovnici
<lynxlynxlynx> če vzameš idioternin sed, lahko namesto | uporabiš vejice
<zdobersek> pipa
<lynxlynxlynx> vprašanje je, zakaj pretipkavaš
<idioterna> anny: ko to pozenes pozeni apt-get update
<idioterna> in potem poskusi ponovno
<lynxlynxlynx> napsy_: tvoje bi pa spucalo datoteko. sed sicer privzeto uporablja input buffer, ki bi pri kratkih datotekah hipotetično lahko pomagal, ampak bo lupina prej izvedla izbris z >, še preden bo cat lahko začel brat
<anny> ni spucalo
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa maš za eno lupino?
<lynxlynxlynx> dash?
<anny> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, to pa ne poznam razlik
<lynxlynxlynx> uff, kaka slovenščina
<idioterna> anny: kaj zdaj izpise tisti grep line?
<lynxlynxlynx> če hoče kdo dokaz: echo -e '1\n23' > a; cat a| sed '2 s,3,\n4,' > a; cat a; rm a;
<lynxlynxlynx> samo srečni timing te lahko reši
<napsy_> lynxlynxlynx: nism vedu
<napsy_> http://streaming.media.ccc.de/
<Seniorita> Overview – 31C3 Streaming
<Seniorita> »Video Live-Streaming vom 31C3«
<anny> žal moram iti
<anny> lp
<franci> evo, ratalo :)
<franci> v GParted sem nad particijo naredil "check", ki naj bi odpravil errorje (čeprav jih verjetno ni bilo); potem sem sledil prej linkanemu vodiču in izbrisal ATI driverje ter posodobil sistem
<franci> sedaj dela tako kot mora... hvala vsem za pomoč!
<zdobersek> nzk
<napsy_> grr, interstellar se kar ni na netu za dobit :/
<zdobersek> arr*
<dz0ny> napsy_: hm men psie da je ts
<dz0ny> pa hobit tud
<napsy_> ts sux
<lynxlynxlynx> hobita sploh ni v koloseju
<lynxlynxlynx> kak jih je zaštihal cineplex
<zdobersek> ouch
<yang> .prognoza
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> V torek bo spremenljivo oblačno, na vzhodu bodo kratkotrajne snežne plohe. Veter se bo prehodno spet nekoliko okrepil. V sredo in četrtek bo precej jasno. Vse dni bo zelo mrzlo.
<napsy_> ma kdo izkusnje s temi mednarodnimi web-based tv-ji .. hulu al kj takega ..
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> V torek bo spremenljivo oblačno, na vzhodu bodo kratkotrajne snežne plohe. Veter se bo prehodno spet nekoliko okrepil. V sredo in četrtek bo precej jasno. Vse dni bo zelo mrzlo.
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo rahlo sneženje povsod ponehalo, začelo se bo jasniti. Pihal bo okrepljen severni veter, na Primorskem močna burja.Jutri bo delno jasno. Veter bo dopoldne oslabel. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -11 do -6, v alpskih dolinah okrog -14, ob morju -3, najvišje dnevne od -5 do -1, na Primorskem do okoli 2 stopinj C.
<idioterna> js pa brez spredne feltne :\
<idioterna> pa tak fajn vreme
<yang> jst pa s taxijem
<yang> ampak se bolj grozn je pa ce mas 5 let pa se ne smes it sankat :/
<idioterna> zakaj se pa ne bi smel jit sankat?
<yang> ja ce mas norice
<idioterna> sej nima vec vrocine
<idioterna> dons se je ze sankala
<yang> :)
<yang> lepo
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> Zlatko Blažič, bivši odvisnik in trenutni diplomant in psihoterapevt v intervjuju na RSLO1 po polnoci, ce koga zanima...
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> bivsi odvisniki so vsi pussyji
<lynxlynxlynx> trenutni diplomant?
<lynxlynxlynx> a je to kak rpg svet
<CrazyLemon> .stran feedly.com
<jabuk> feedly.com je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ni!
<zdobersek> cloudflare majo vzadej
<CrazyLemon> mhm..sam men nonstop 504
<CrazyLemon> curl pa pravi 200
<CrazyLemon> .imdb broj 55
<jabuk> Broj 55 (2014)  War
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.8/10 (378 glasov) MT: 2 user
<jabuk> In the autumn of 1991, a small group of Croatian soldiers go on patrol in an improvised armored vehicle. Soon after that they would get ambushed and their vehicle would get destroyed, in ...See full summary »
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/withoutabox/vi1516940569/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2993698/
<zdobersek> tis but a shootout
<dz0ny> haha and sad http://imgur.com/gallery/ND1Wb
<Seniorita> this is why china is beating us - Imgur
<Seniorita> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<zdobersek> hahaha omg so sad
<yang> idioterna: tisti, ki se pozdravijo so lahko cisto ok
<idioterna> yang: ne ne morjo bit
<idioterna> ves kaj droga nardi z mozgani
<idioterna> to se nikol ne pozdravi
<yang> lahko delajo in normalno zivijo
<yang> jaz jih kar nekaj poznam
<yang> droga se scisti ven iz telesa
<idioterna> nic se ne scisti
<idioterna> vse ki so bili odvisniki bi blo najbolj pametno odpeljat nekam pa pozabit
<CrazyLemon> na počitnice na goli otok!
<yang> idioterna: jaz pa mislim, da si zasluzijo se drugo moznost
<idioterna> ma kaksno drugo moznost
<idioterna> vsi vemo, da od njih nikol ne bo nic
<idioterna> kdor se drogira nikol ne bo za nic dober
<idioterna> pa tut ce sam pivo spije zraven pice
<idioterna> to je sam podpiranje bega od realnosti
<idioterna> znak hude mentalne bolezni
<yang> idioterna: to je spet ena od tvojih cvetk
<idioterna> kasnih mojih cvetk
<idioterna> sej si ti reku da uni k se drogirajo niso normalni
<idioterna> pa da jih je treba kaznovat
<yang> v query sem ti napisal
<idioterna> ja neke hipi fore
<idioterna> sej mi zmeri
<yang> sej si hipi, a nisi ?
<idioterna> to vsi mislnjo
<netkat> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<netkat> :)
<yang> Latest goodie http://jp.si/September-front.jpg & http://jp.si/September-back.jpg
<yang> Ena boljsih SLO/Yu plat
<idioterna> te jugonostalgiki nam bojo vse unicl
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> dej rajs flace uploadi
<idioterna> da vidmo kok je za kej
<yang> eh
<yang> nimam digital konverterja
<yang> sej mas plato na youtube
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> url
<yang> bom nasel moment
<yang> hja
<yang> ni full album
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4eIcVJRW9o
<Seniorita> FLORIDA - SEPTEMBER (1979) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://hikonline.blogspot.com/2012/06/domovino-moja-september-1979.html Domovina Moja (1979)«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_VfqytgabM
<Seniorita> ZA TVOJ ROĐENDAN - SEPTEMBER (1979) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://hikonline.blogspot.com/2012/06/domovino-moja-september-1979.html Domovina Moja (1979)«
<CrazyLemon> tadej Tadej_ part two je na pašnikih :)
<yang> idioterna: se ena plata iz tega sklopa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-UePoi739I
<Seniorita> Asanović, Tihomir Pop - Majko zemljo 1974 Full album - YouTube
<Seniorita> »1. Majko Zemljo Organ, Synthesizer [Moog], Arranged By – Pop Asanović* Vocals – Dado Topić Vocals, Music By, Lyrics By – Janez Bončina 3:30 2. Balada O Lišću...«
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRreRtYCofU
<Seniorita> Tadeusz Woźniak & Alibabki Zegarmistrz swiatła 1972 - YouTube
<idioterna> tega poglej
<yang> idioterna: ta bo za jutri
<yang> No, zdajle bom puslusal tale intervju z bivsim odvisnikom
<yang> idioterna: ja lustne hipi poljakinje
<idioterna> ne vem ce so tam kej dost hipiji
<yang> no 1972
<yang> so bli
<yang> moja mama pozna Benca iz mladih let
<yang> mislim osebno
<yang> Ne vem sicer "kok dobro" hmmm :)
<yang> in tudi jaz se ga spomnem, vec let sem ga videval dnevno igrati tenis v trnovem, kjer smo se kot mulci zogali
<yang> Zaspančki
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-21
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmqAjr0xs04
<Pepelka> Steve Harvey Announces The WRONG Winner of Miss Universe 2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »pageant fail.«
<napsy> oh snap
<Sky[x]> jutro
<Sky[x]> napsy: jst sem pa zbolu :(
<zdobbie> oh no u didn't
<Sky[x]> ingver mi je cel vecer se namakal v caju
<Sky[x]> in k zdj to zutrej pijes je k da bi vodo pa poper pil :)
<slax0r> js sm biu pa prejsn tedn bolan
<slax0r> sm te okuzu? :P
<Sky[x]> mislm dan ne :) zurka je bila kriva k sem bil zunaj na mrazu brez jakne :)
<slax0r> smart move ;)
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 9°C @21.12.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 73% severozahodnik 5.3 m/s (19.1 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:53, Kulminacija: 10:58:05, Sončni zahod: 15:16:16
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 36min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> noice
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10°C @21.12.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 93% jugovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:22, Kulminacija: 11:04:14, Sončni zahod: 15:25:05
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/juniper-odkril-stranska-vrata-v-svoji-opremi/171508/
<Pepelka> Juniper odkril stranska vrata v svoji opremi | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Juniper je v svojih požarnih zidovih odkril ranljivosti, ki jih je tja nekdo namerno nastavil. Kot so minuli teden sporočili v izjavi za javnost, so pri pregledu kode odkrili dvoje stranskih vrat, ki poučenemu napadalcu omogočajo administratorski dostop do naprav NetScreen in dešifriranje VPN-povezav. Popravek je že na voljo.«
<zdobbie> so old
<CrazyLemon> you're old
<zdobbie> not that old
<CrazyLemon> old enough!
<zdobbie> je reku idioterna
<zdobbie> 'Ajdovci vejo kaj pocnejo'
<zdobbie> http://www.volitve.gov.si/referendum/rez_vo.html
<Pepelka> Referendum o ZZZDR-D � 2015
<zdobbie> 78% proti
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ti si pod Koper I?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nea vem
<zdobbie> as vsaj za volu
<CrazyLemon> volu volu
<slax0r> a je sel referendum skoz?
<zdobbie> zakon padu
<zdobbie> se naprej smo na balkanu
<dz0ny> v bistvu se vecjem :)
<dz0ny> pa primic se gre zdej stranko
<slax0r> lawl
<slax0r> se mi je kar zdelo da bo tak
<dz0ny> pa se nove zakone bo predlagal
<zdobbie> avstrijcem vse jasno, so ze mesec nazaj zacel postavljat ograjo
<dz0ny> si lahko kr predstavljam, večje obdavčenje, prepoved ločitve, ... god knows what also
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič več življenja na koruzi..na roke do poroke in podobno bodo slogani kampanje :D
<zdobbie> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: something like that, pa obvezen krst + vse naprej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny absolutno..brez zakramentov sploh ne boš dobil osebne izkaznice
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> aja pa postavitev stražnih stolpov na meji
<dz0ny> k ograja ni dost
<dz0ny> pa un državni root cert
<dz0ny> obvezno
<CrazyLemon> red wall of slovenia?
<dz0ny> pink
<dz0ny> bomo zamenjal barvo tud v zastavi
<dz0ny_> ddos away
<speed-> ja pa kdo je racunal na to da gre ta zakon skos z referendumum
<speed-> je tak prizadet :D
<slax0r> vseeno je neko upanje da so pac slovenceljni koncni prerasli svojo srednjevesko dobo in prisli v prihodnost in se vec ne vtikujejo v zivljenja drugih
<speed-> ...right :)
<slax0r> (: left...
<dz0ny_> lol https://youtu.be/nmqAjr0xs04?t=174
<Pepelka> Steve Harvey Announces The WRONG Winner of Miss Universe 2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »pageant fail.«
<slax0r> old
<speed-> heh
<dz0ny_> rly ...
<napsy> leet time
<dz0ny_> promotion
<dz0ny_> na https://ubershake.si/ je 10% popusta > koda "novoleto"
<Pepelka> UberShake.si - Soylent Å¡ejki za Slovenijo.
<Pepelka> »Soylent izdelki za Slovenijo.«
<dz0ny_> end promotion
<dz0ny_> do konc leta Å¡e obratuje :)
<slax0r> potem pa gre rakom zvizgat?
<napsy> good riddance
<dz0ny_> #davčneblagajne
<speed-> to pokazi enemu od herbalifa
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: a ni soylent trademarked?
<dz0ny_> sej se ne pakira v si, sam "preprodaja"
<dz0ny_> moraš pa met reseller pogodbo če hočeš :)
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: ce Soylenta sploh ne prodajajo
<dz0ny_> ja ker se ga ne sme v eu
<dz0ny_> sam recept je podoben za obe variante k se tle prodajajo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a to tvoja trgovina? :D
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> side project Å¡efa :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ in šef se boji davčnih blagajn? :)
<dz0ny_> ne sam preveč stanejo glede na prodajo :)
<CrazyLemon> 1 obrok 660 kalorij ...
<CrazyLemon> oziroma trije okrog 2200
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> koliko kalorij ima bigmac? :D
<zdobbie> !calc 660 * #
<zdobbie> !calc 660 * 3
<CrazyLemon> !!
<zdobbie> .calc 660 * 3
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<zdobbie> !g 660 * 3
<Pepelka> Newegg TV: ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3-Way SLI Demo with J.J. ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3kqkDS6M0s
<dz0ny_> .ddg 3 * 600
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> 660!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.google.nl/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=Q_Z3VumvO5PZ8AeM77OoAw#q=660+*+3
<Pepelka> Google
<dz0ny_> .ddq 3* 660
<dz0ny_> nope
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie good job !
 * CrazyLemon throws zdobbie a cookie
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie očitno je da nisi kliknil na stran
<CrazyLemon> kjer so trije različni soylenti
<CrazyLemon> jake je pakiran po en obrok in je 660kalorij
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ce ni nben Soylent
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sej nism napisal Soylent
<CrazyLemon> ampak soylent
<zdobbie> kay
<zdobbie> you Idiot
<CrazyLemon> .lowercase()
<CrazyLemon> Soylent (veliki S) je znamka in prvi izdelek te vrste. Na drugi strani soylent (mali s) imenujemo tip hrane, ki je posledica odprtokodnega recepta Soylenta.
<speed-> kak pa svabi to resijo, ko vse z velko pisejo? :)
<CrazyLemon> tako da ti pravijo 'you Idiot' kot tale naš nevljudni german
<zdobbie> du Idiot
<slax0r> echo $(( 660 * 3 ))
<slax0r> lazy asses :P
<speed-> aber natürlich
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> najboljs, da damo v Pepelko .eval
<slax0r> eval _ALL_ the things!
<Sky[x]> lol
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: soooo I have a feature request
<zdobbie> nc, bbl
<slax0r> !formatc?
<CrazyLemon> java nima eval() tko da nič ne bo!
<speed-> hja bos pa pac preportal zadevo
<slax0r> ^
<CrazyLemon> ali pa ne!
<slax0r> 2v1
<slax0r> bos!
<zdobbie> jeez Hill https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=hGC2vg27bFI
<Pepelka> Hillary Clinton LIES to America - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The lies, hypocrisy, misrepresentations, and flip-flops of Hillary Clinton. Clinton speaks on universal single-payer healthcare, TPP trade deal, Keystone pip...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/21/sky-porn-filters-auto-on/
<Pepelka> Sky to turn porn filters on for all new broadband customers
<Pepelka> »Protection, whether you like it or not.«
<CrazyLemon> !!
<yang> idioterna zdajle mi je nekdo omenil, da je anja kopac mrak predlagala novelo zakona za priznanje istospolnih brez posvojitve otrok, potem so pa tvoji prijatli iz zdruzene levice zahtevali se vkljucitev tega pogoja v novelo
<idioterna> ja, prfuknen je.
<idioterna> ker to ni res in mors bit res ornk moten da to govoris
<idioterna> in kakrsnokoli "priznanje brez posvojitve otrok" je se vedno diskriminacija, ki je z ustavo prepovedana.
<yang> ce bi izvzeli otroke potem bi zakon bil sprejet
<idioterna> ja in?
<idioterna> se vedno bi bil zaradi diskriminacije protiustaven
<idioterna> nima smisla popuscat fasizmu
<msev-> idioterna a pol uni z aliwxpressa se kr handlajo :S
<msev-> narobn smejko
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> http://www.delo.si/multimedija/video/videokomentar-zerdin-in-markes-o-referendumu.html
<Pepelka> Videokomentar: Žerdin in Markeš o referendumu
<Pepelka> »Zakaj takšen rezultat? Komentatorja se strinjata, da je privržencem zakona manjkala podpora vlade.«
<zdobbie> yang: http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/21/10633928/fairphone-2-starts-shipping-repairable-phone
<Pepelka> The environmentally conscious Fairphone 2 is now shipping | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Fairphone is starting to ship its easily repairable smartphone to customers today. All smartphones are, of course, repairable if you find the right place to ship them off to, but Fairphone wants to...«
<zdobbie> kek http://www.vox.com/2015/12/21/10633292/noma-dumezweni-hermione-actress-harry-potter
<Pepelka> A black actress is playing Hermione in the Harry Potter play, and J.K. Rowling loves it - Vox
<Pepelka> »"Brown eyes, frizzy hair, and very clever. White skin was never specified," Rowling tweeted.«
<yang> ja enkrat drazji je kot fp1 k je bil 250 eur
<zdobbie> tis the price of fairness
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlRTCxMAqC4 čist se razpizdu :d
<Pepelka> Donald Trump This Week Abc FULL HEATED Interview On Putin Killing Journalists & hillary clinton - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump continued his defense of Russian President Vladimir Putin Sunday, saying on ABC’s This Week that there was no ...«
<matjaz> zabil sem skoraj uro, da sem pogruntal zakaj TS server ne dela
<matjaz> pazi to: na strežniku je zmankal placa
<matjaz> -.-
<idioterna> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/nh/new_hampshire_democratic_presidential_primary-3351.html
<Pepelka> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - New Hampshire 2016 Democratic Primary
<Pepelka> »RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - New Hampshire 2016 Democratic Primary«
<idioterna> feeling the bern
<dz0ny> matjaz: http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/11/linux-performance-analysis-in-60s.html
<Pepelka> The Netflix Tech Blog: Linux Performance Analysis in 60,000 Milliseconds
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobbie> OUCH
<zdobbie> IT BERNS
<dz0ny> zadnje case sem fan ncdu
<matjaz> nisem navajen čekirat placa
<matjaz> če ma pa strežnik mal prostora je pa fajn ja :)
<matjaz> ncdu je zakon
<matjaz> dz0ny, a je možno cacheat podatke? da ti ne loada zmeraj na novo
<dz0ny> matjaz: sej mislim da ti
<dz0ny> cd /
<dz0ny> zaženeš počakaš da konča
<dz0ny> poženeš in se takoj naloži
<matjaz> moram nekje drugje probat kot pa /
<matjaz> tam bo trajalo 200 dni
<matjaz> oz. sej je --exclude
<dz0ny> mislim ni vazno kje zacnes :)
<matjaz> huh, pa res
<dz0ny> zadnji scan je cached
<matjaz> če si fan cli orodij maš še glances
<dz0ny> mhm mam newrelic za take zadeve :)
<dz0ny> k ponavad k je problem rabiš za kako urco nazaj vedet kaj se je dogajal
<dz0ny> nimam veselja glances poganjat na 200+ strežnikih :D
<dz0ny> csysdig on the other hand :)
<matjaz> zgleda najs
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/ClickHole/status/678960647497887745
<Pepelka> ClickHole auf Twitter: "I Put On A Fat Suit To Understand What It’s Like To Be Your Mom https://t.co/F6RlfQVf9T https://t.co/p4kiU8HgNk"
<CrazyLemon> everest - kr kul movie
<CrazyLemon> sad..but cool
<zdobbie> does the mountain make it??
<CrazyLemon> you'll just have to find out!
<CrazyLemon> spoiler alert.. everest is still at the same place (few cm +-)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: js grem not
<CrazyLemon> idioterna dont forget to wear something protective
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti ne rabiš več tega
<msev-> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/best-distro-2015-vote.html
<Pepelka> Best distro of 2015 poll
<Pepelka> »Dedoimedo readers poll on the best Linux distribution of 2014«
<zdobbie> we be ridin' now http://www.huffingtonpost.com/h-a-goodman/bernie-sanders-won-the-debate-defeated-the-dnc_b_8851816.html?utm_hp_ref=politics&ir=Politics
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders Won the Debate, Defeated the DNC, and Became the Real Democratic Front Runner | H. A. Goodman
<Pepelka> »Bernie Sanders successfully differentiated himself between Clinton's hawkish foreign policy and failures. Sanders is indeed the true front runner, and wins in Iowa and New Hampshire will undermine the groupthink that has so many pundits and observers worshiping at the altar of ever-changing polls.«
<pitastrudl> kaj lahk kdo predlaga kak dobr todo/calendar thing
<pitastrudl> google calendar+tasks je cancer
<pitastrudl> google keep ne deluje glih vredu z calendarjem
<pitastrudl> todoist je plačljiv
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl define 'ne deluje glih vredu'
<CrazyLemon> meni lepo prikaže reminderje
<CrazyLemon> v koledarju
<pitastrudl> e.g. nemorš kazat vseh listov
<pitastrudl> pa google keep mi je že tak tko tko
<pitastrudl> in nemorš dat entry za en entry ko imaš checklist
<pitastrudl> mislim
<pitastrudl> reminder za en entry na checklisti
<pitastrudl> kokr npr na google tasks
<CrazyLemon> kompliciraš en mal an :D
<pitastrudl> mal pa
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi dejansko za vsak reminder naredu reminder? :D
<zdobbie> NE
<dz0ny> something related laverna.cc
<CrazyLemon> something unrelated ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> </shameless_promo>
<pitastrudl> uwot
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> sam good note app
<dz0ny> imho :)
<pitastrudl> zgleda vredu
<pitastrudl> sam ne glih kar jaz iščem :)
<pitastrudl> hvala vseeno za predlog
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: tkole pr men zgleda :) http://i.imgur.com/LRA3w9R.png
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/eDIZjRC.png
<pitastrudl> tkole je pr men google tasks
<dz0ny> ah gtd se greš
<pitastrudl> what
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: kaj takega http://www.getontracks.org/images/screens/tracks_project_page.png ?
<dz0ny> GTD je en princip kjer si organiziraš taske
<dz0ny> long term, short term, now etc
<pitastrudl> nekaj takega
<pitastrudl> kategorije
<pitastrudl> itd
<dz0ny> jaz sem to sš/faks delal in je blo super :)
<pitastrudl> zanekrat nekak funkcionira
<dz0ny> sam pol sm len ratal
<pitastrudl> sam problem je da nimam glih tok fajn pregleda
<pitastrudl> pa ni time based reminderjev
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ja rip ane
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> mhm, kokr nehaš > rip
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> fak mogi bi pakirat za nemčijo sam fak
<pitastrudl> the internet!
<dz0ny> preber si o GTD mogoče kako idejo dobiš
<dz0ny> just go reddit :>
<pitastrudl> oh god no
<pitastrudl> not reddit!
<pitastrudl> rip sleep
<pitastrudl> pa še nism se še naveliču z novim pcjem igrat
<pitastrudl> vse tak lep odela
<pitastrudl> pa hitro
<dz0ny> kaj pa maš?
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> i5 6500 skylake 3.2ghz, 15gv ddr4 ram
<pitastrudl> gb*
<pitastrudl> pa SSD
<dz0ny> also ob ~2h je space x launch and landing
<pitastrudl> wat
<dz0ny> ah ja SSD thats the booster
<pitastrudl> ye
<pitastrudl> first time mam SSD
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<pitastrudl> tak fajn dela pa hitr
<dz0ny> jaz ne morem več navadnega diska prenest, sm kr živčen če moram čakat da se kak raziskovalec odpre
<dz0ny> :D
<pitastrudl> prej sm se loginal v windows pa sem se šel stuširat pa sm prsu nazaj pa je blo vse nalozen
<pitastrudl> komaj
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> tko full boottime je biu tko vsaj 5 minut
<pitastrudl> pa ja disk
<pitastrudl> oh god
<pitastrudl> k sm po disku gledu al pa ko sm searchal za stvari
<pitastrudl> so slow
<pitastrudl> nevem če bi kr investiral v 1TB SSD
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> :D
<upd> Å¡e men enega
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-22
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sam Tran: UbuCon Summit Brings Back the In-Person Ubuntu Conference  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/LG7AIqCr414/ubucon-summit-brings-back-in-person-conferences
<zdobbie> it takes off
<zdobbie> it lands
<zdobbie> it takes off again!
<idioterna> mhm
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> simple enough https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCBE8ocOkAQ
<Pepelka> Falcon 9 First Stage Landing | From Helicopter - YouTube
<napsy> woohoo
<idioterna> but not on a ship?
<zdobbie> nope
<slax0r> why not?
<idioterna> not even on a space ship
<dz0ny> Because space port sounds nicely
<zdobbie> isn't a continent but a ship in the ocean of the world?
<zdobbie> pac so mel se en launching pad prost
<zdobbie> landing* pad
<dz0ny> V bistvu majo 3 :)
<zdobbie> te barke pac niso vozil v sudafriko
<idioterna> sam je ful bl impressive ce se ladjica zapele pod raketo, k raketa mal sfali
<zdobbie> zakaj bi raketa zgresila?
<slax0r> ker je noob?
<idioterna> zdobbie: raketa vedno zgresi
<zdobbie> idioterna: tale dans ponoc ni
<idioterna> men se zdi potratno da se mora cel planet obracat, da zadane
<idioterna> eh, seveda je
<idioterna> a nis cutu k so obrnl zemlo
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/bFIt6VV.jpg
<slax0r> a to je blo to?
<zdobbie> ne, sem spal
<idioterna> to zgleda fake
<idioterna> dz0ny:
<dz0ny> Nope
<idioterna> a je "celo orbito" nardil
<slax0r> zakaj?
<slax0r> long exposure
<dz0ny> Long exposure with some stiching
<dz0ny> Mas na spacex z druzga kota :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: a je okol planeta sibal prvi stage?
<idioterna> k pac teh dveh arcov ne mors skp dobit
<zdobbie> obrnil so raketo
<idioterna> http://kids.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/frym.2015.00018
<zdobbie> boostback burn
<Pepelka> Frontiers for Young Minds
<Pepelka> »Frontiers for Young Minds is a scientific open access journal edited by and for kids.«
<idioterna> tole je bl pomembn
<slax0r> veter je pihal
<idioterna> zdobbie: ampak return arc je iz iste smeri
<dz0ny> Tam v webcastu mas obrazlozen
<dz0ny> Tam angle je bla zahteva, da ce bi slo kaj narobe pri backburnu da bi vse skupaj padlo v vodo
<slax0r> but, it be gimped
<dz0ny> In pa ja bacburn is sideways
<idioterna> aha
<napsy> Sky[x]: yo
<Sky[x]> jo
<napsy> par dni si me pingnu tu, sm sele ucer enkrat vidu :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/679145544673923072/video/1
<Pepelka> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "Live video from LZ-1 https://t.co/Ve6gEXfOdh"
<Sky[x]> ja koncno jim je uspel
<Sky[x]> hvala bogu :)
<CrazyLemon> jah.. lažje je pristat če se landing zone ne premika :)
<Sky[x]> nism mislu tako kot je bilo slisati :)
<Sky[x]> cestitke res, naredil smo en velik korak naprej :)
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/O5bTbVbe4e4?t=1929 the best part
<Pepelka> ORBCOMM-2 Full Launch Webcast - YouTube
<Pepelka> »With this mission, SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket will deliver 11 satellites to low-Earth orbit for ORBCOMM, a leading global provider of Machine-to-Machine commun...«
<CrazyLemon> čaki..a ta raketa dejansko ni bila for test purposes only ampak je imela payload gor?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol, yes
<dz0ny> with 11 satelites
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ah.. torej je vse skupaj even cooler! like -10° C cool!
<dz0ny> and they did sideways landing
<dz0ny> damn how crappy is whole email thing
 * dz0ny is writing email serer
<dz0ny> server*
<CrazyLemon> zihr v go-ju ane!
<dz0ny> sure :)
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: navdusi me :P
<slax0r> open relay!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arnes.si/en/infrastructure/six-internet-exchange/traffic-statistics.html
<Pepelka> Traffic statistics: Arnes
<Pepelka> »Akademska in raziskovalna mreža Slovenije - Arnes je javni zavod, ki zagotavlja omrežne storitve organizacijam s področja raziskovanja, izobraževanja in kulture ter omogoča njihovo povezovanje in sodelovanje med seboj in s sorodnimi organizacijami v tujini«
<CrazyLemon> its gonna be white xmas!
<speed-> bo ?
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> .yt magla svuda
<jabuk1> Josipa Lisac  - Magla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fhC9uMZNPg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> od magle?
<speed-> prinas se celo sonce kaze malo
<CrazyLemon> na obali bo megla do vikenda
<CrazyLemon> pol pa sonce
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.3°C @22.12.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 95% severozahodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:53, Kulminacija: 11:04:43, Sončni zahod: 15:25:33
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> slax0r: tist je bl posledica kako so bli vcasih mail serverji nastavljeni :)
<slax0r> vcasih? :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @22.12.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 83% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:25, Kulminacija: 11:01:27, Sončni zahod: 15:20:30
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/qSmumk6.jpg
<CrazyLemon> wat now
<CrazyLemon> .imdb The Good Dinosaur
<jabuk1> The Good Dinosaur (2015)  null
<jabuk1> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2104275737
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1979388/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> just..meh
<zdobbie> elon be like 'kk' http://gfycat.com/WetFoolhardyAmericanrobin
<Pepelka> Gfycat - jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion. Fast, simple gif hosting without size limits.
<Pepelka> »Jiffier Gifs«
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/IcNSHPg.png
<slax0r> in ne samo italian :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm :d
<CrazyLemon> the white eagles :D
<slax0r> brainstormer: array: [100, 0, 0, 0] vsota vseh elementov je _vedno_ 100, kako ugotovit koliko kombinacij je mogocih?
<zdobbie> 4 for-loopi
<zdobbie> ezpz
<zdobbie> slax0r: kok se razlikujejo kombinacije?
<CrazyLemon> you have 60s.. go!
<CrazyLemon> you failed ...
<slax0r> zdobbie: nima veze, samo da je vsota vseh 4ih elementov 100
<slax0r> torej, 97,1,1,1 je veljavna
<slax0r> 96,2,1,1 itd
<CrazyLemon> 100 + 0 +0 +0 je tudi veljavna
<zdobbie> kein sheize
<zdobbie> slax0r: [97,1,1,1] == [1,1,1,97] ?
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> drgac ja, z 4 loopi gre, sam, mora bit boljsi nacin :)
<dz0ny> ja python :) itertools.product(range(100), repeat=4)
<zdobbie> mya
<zdobbie> pa v filter() zavijes
<zdobbie> 176847 jih je
<dz0ny> zdobbie: sure? http://i.imgur.com/99evDbU.png
<zdobbie> dz0ny: 'samo da je vsota vseh 4ih elementov 100'
<dz0ny> 25+25+25+25 == 100
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> sum([25,25,25,25]) == 100
<slax0r> python, why I not think of you before
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> thanks :)
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ti si <= not vteknu
<dz0ny> aja lol :)
<dz0ny> corrected http://i.imgur.com/UIylsYF.png
<slax0r> ze mam, ze mam :)
<slax0r> sam python keyword sm rabu od tebe :D
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/business/news/legal/89081-kopimashin-auto-generates-10m-daily-loss-music-industry/
<Pepelka> Kopimashin auto-generates $10m daily loss for the music industry - Legal - News - HEXUS.net
<Pepelka> »The device was created by TPB co-founder using a Raspberry Pi, an LCD and some Python code.«
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> ne popuscajo en drugemu :)
<yang> Ce kdo zeli sodelovati v anonimni anketi
<yang> https://www.1ka.si/a/78710
<Pepelka> Izobraževanje in informiranje potrošnikov - EnKlikAnketa - 1KA spletne ankete
<zdobbie> to bo pa mal vec klikov k sam 1
<yang> 3 strani so
<msev-1> No
<slax0r> y not?
<msev-1> I loath them questionaries
<slax0r> me too
<msev-1> A ma kdo od vs ircasev ze pi zero :)
<yang> msev-1: jst sem foundal raje PIN64
<yang> Pine64
<msev-1> Mah vprasane kdaj bojo shippal
<yang> zero bi bil precej neuporaben zame
<msev-1> Ma te kickstarterji
<msev-1> K zmerm zamujajo
<msev-1> Drgac pa ja ta pine bo kao dobr ful
<msev-1> Ga ta maintainer od openhaba priporoca tut
<msev-1> Kai kreuzer
<msev-1> Uuu pine a0 bo tut 5 usd
<msev-1> To bom pa zihr kupu k bo zunj
<msev-1> Hmmm mogoce bom pa backal
<msev-1> A mi loh ukradejo kes :)
<msev-1> Shizzle dizzle
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 ukradejo ne..lahk jim pa daš keš pa ti ga ne vrnejo nazaj :D
<msev-1> Ja sj
<msev-1> Bom raj pocakal da bo zuni
<msev-1> Pa upam da ne podrazijo ful
<msev-1> Tko ce bo A0 10usd bo kul
<msev-1> Ostali bojo mogl pa kr drzat cene ce bojo hotl ogrozit malino
<yang> msev-1: ni receno, da ga bos dobil, ce ga ne foundas
<yang> lahko jih bodo naredili samo za backerje
<dz0ny> pol bo mel obupen support in ga je bolje ne met
<msev-1> Ja
<msev-1> Pac edn se bo mogu zoperstavt malini
<msev-1> Pa mal ceno zbit
<anny_> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<anny_> o eni so Å¡ele vstali
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/kevinmitnick/status/678769912421048321
<Pepelka> Kevin Mitnick auf Twitter: "My favorite password is: <<< %s(un='%s') = %u"
<slax0r> UGT draga moja
<anny_> universal greeting time
<slax0r> da
<slax0r> :P
<anny_> well...eni smo staromodni
<slax0r> pff
<slax0r> welcome to 21st century :)
<anny_> :P
<CrazyLemon> smo opazili na referendumu ja
 * CrazyLemon hides
<slax0r> ^
 * slax0r follows
<anny_> Krejzi, kaj hočeš reči?
<slax0r> *not the same hiding spot*
<slax0r> anny_: gay rights referendum?
<anny_> lool
<CrazyLemon> anny_ da ste eni staromodni
<anny_> ni mesta, kamor bi se skrila
 * CrazyLemon throws slax0r out of his hiding hole
<anny_> aha...jaja...fašisti, konzerve, pa ja
<slax0r> in smo prisli iz UGT na fasiste
<slax0r> dolgo smo rabli
<anny_> seriously...zagovorniki so se ustrelili v koleno
<slax0r> zagovorniki fasistov?
<anny_> zagovorniki zakona
<slax0r> conversation is changing too fast!
<anny_> slovenceljni ne ljubijo agresivnosti
<anny_> Å¡koda da ni idioterne
<slax0r> idioterna: you are summoned
<anny_> no lahko mu poveste
<slax0r> da je fasist?
<CrazyLemon> zihr si rihta vizo za US of A
<anny_> odločila sem se aktivirati svojo socialno mrežo
<slax0r> za fasiste?
<anny_> kjer mi marsikdo dolguje kakšno uslugico
<slax0r> bom nehal zdaj
<anny_> lepo mirno sem povedala svoja stališča in po nekaj razburjenja so se bili ljudje pripravljeni pogovarjati
<slax0r> tvoja stalisca glede gay rights?
<anny_> no moja ugotovitev je, da je ta dežela liberalna samo na papirju
<anny_> oziroma v salonskih pogovorih
<slax0r> a to si do zdaj rabla da si ugotovila?
<anny_> enih 40-50 se je odločilo glasovati proti
<anny_> nisem ravno sedaj ugotovila, potrdila se mi je domneva
<anny_> ljudi je treba samo malo zbosti, da pokažejo pravi obraz
<slax0r> ze da je treba sploh tak zakon dajat na referendum in kaj pa vem kake procese vse, govori o tem koliko je drzava liberalna
<anny_> true dat
<anny_> zagovorniki so hoteli vse v enem zamahu in stran pred očmi javnosti
<anny_> na koncu hm...so na slabšem kot na začetku
<slax0r> meni osebno so razlogi ljudi ki so proti kar malo hecni, kaj pa koga briga kako bosta dva moska, ali konec koncev, dve zenski obrazlozile otroku zakaj ma dva papija, ali pa dve mamici...
<anny_> to je bila tipična moralna dilema
<anny_> obe strani sta imeli svoj prav in obe svoj narobe
<anny_> ni se dalo razrešiti, ne da bi bila katera stran oškodovana
<anny_> zato je ustavno sodišče tudi dovolilo referendum
<slax0r> ne razumem kako so ljudje ki so proti oskodovani ce se lahko tile zenjo in posvojujejo otroke?
<anny_> ljudje niso proti
<anny_> da so v zvezi
<anny_> so proti posvojitvi
<anny_> tujih otrok
<slax0r> ja no, in kako so potem oskodovani?
<slax0r> a ni potem bolje za otroka da ga posvoji gay par in "resi" sirotisnice?
<slax0r> ali se bojijo da bo otrok zmanjkalo za posvojitev?
<anny_> koliko otrok pa je pri nas v sirotišnicah?
<slax0r> kaj pa vem, 2?
<msev-1> Pa ves kaj misljo tut da jih stari starsi nemorjo posvojit
<anny_> v bistvu gre za soočenje pravice otroka in pravice para
<slax0r> pa tudi ce jih ne posvojijo iz sirotisnice, saj pa nihce ne bi otrok silil v to, ali pac?
<slax0r> msev-1: to bolano sem tudi slisal ja...
<anny_> a vprašaš 1 letnika, če je proti posvojitvi?
<slax0r> anny_: ne, to odloci njegov stars, a ni tako?
<yang> anny_: ce ne bi bilo vprasanje posvojitve otrok bi referendum sel skozi, ceprav potem idioterna pravi, da je to fasizem
<anny_> če ga nima?
<slax0r> oz. ce so, bognedaj, starsi pokojni, odloci o tem zakoniti skrbnik
<anny_> kot pravi jang...če bi uredili pravice istospolnih parov in dovolili posvojitev biološkega otroka enega od partnerjev, bi šlo skozi
<anny_> potem bi se mogoče tudi odnos družbe počasi spremenil
<slax0r> anny_: in kje je sedaj razlika ce tega otroka posvojita dva moska?
<slax0r> ali dve zenski
<anny_> slax0r - na tem področju ni verodostojnih raziskav
<yang> anny_: in Anja Kopac Mrak je predlagala zakon ki ne vkljucuje posvojitve otrok, zdruzena levica pa je zahtevala v obravnavo se posvojitve otrok
<anny_> ki bi kazale, kakšne so posledice
<anny_> tako, kot pravi yang
<anny_> to je bil prekleto boleč avtogol
<yang> sej referendumska kampanija je bila "Za otroke gre" ne pa "Smo proti homoseksualnim porokam"
<slax0r> ma ne vem, spremenili itak ne bomo nic, ampak se meni zdi to presneto poseganje liberalne drzave v privatno zivljenje nekoga
<anny_> liberalna država je vse skupaj zašuštrala
<yang> slax0r: Do sedaj je bilo sklenjenih 80 istospolnih porok, po trenutno veljavnem zakonu, pravice so zgleda precej dobre, razen vprasanja posvojitve in morda dedovanja
<anny_> sprejela zakon potiho in po hitrem postopku
<anny_> potem se je zgodil upor ljudstva
<msev-1> Gre sam za uveljavljanje krscanskih vrednot
<msev-1> To je to
<anny_> grem, lp
<speed-> se pravi pedofilije? :p
<slax0r> ^
<msev-1> Haha
<yang> anny_: meni se zdi totalno brezveze, da bo zdaj spet pescica ustavnih sodnikov naprej mlela in razveljavljala voljo ljudstva, sprozen bo ustavni spor za referendum itd. v kaksni drzavi smo
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> lih zamudu sm
<idioterna> fasizem je.
<yang> ko nic kar se izglasuje ne velja
<idioterna> hvala bogu da ne velja
<idioterna> kako bi se pa ti pocutu ce bi na referendumu izglasovali "yang mora vse zdravstvene storitve placat sam"
<yang> to ti samo pove, da v resnici vlada tistih 0.1% ljudi
<slax0r> I'm up for it
<yang> in ne ljudstvo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> ok, dva sva ze za
<idioterna> kdo je proti?
<idioterna> noben?
<idioterna> ok, zmenjeno, referendum je uspel
<idioterna> yang: you're on your own
<speed-> kartico si lahko prerezes
<slax0r> prosim ce mi na private posredujes naslov kamor ti poslem poloznice za zavarovanje, hvala
<idioterna> yang: a ti ves kaj je demokracija?
<yang> nekaj cesar pri nas ni ?
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna>   demokracíja  -e ž (ȋ) 1. politična ureditev z vladavino večine, ki varuje osebne in politične pravice vseh državljanov: demokracijo je zamenjal fašizem; boriti se za demokracijo
<msev-1> Slaxor zanc pred referendumam sm enga slisal vpit tisto zgoraj k sm napisal je reku da bi mu p**** vnuke ukradl, paranoja ma visku
<idioterna>   demokracíja  -e ž (ȋ) 1. politična ureditev z vladavino večine, ki varuje osebne in politične pravice vseh državljanov: demokracijo je zamenjal fašizem; boriti se za demokracijo
<idioterna> ok mogoce nism bil dost ociten
<slax0r> msev-1: Gre se za krscanske vrednote? to?
<idioterna>   demokracíja  -e ž (ȋ) 1. politična ureditev z vladavino večine, ki varuje osebne in politične pravice vseh državljanov: demokracijo je zamenjal fašizem; boriti se za demokracijo
<idioterna> yang: skratka, referenduma US ne bi smelo dopustiti
<slax0r> idioterna: enkrat se, za zihr
<msev-1> Tist o starih starsih
<yang> idioterna: anny je zgleda tebe cakala, k je prisla tako hitro kot je sla
<idioterna> ja sej bi ji podkuru
<slax0r> msev-1: aja
<idioterna> k je fasist
<idioterna> jsm pa antifasist in mam licenco za bashanje fasistov
<msev-1> Cist je bil iz sebe tok so ga napumpal pr mas
<slax0r> msev-1: :D
<msev-1> :p
<idioterna> no, vazn da ne bom vec davkov placvou tle
<yang> idioterna: no ampak ce 10 ljudi zavrne referendum kot neustaven, kje je potem vladavina ljudstva, samo na papirju ?
<idioterna> bo loh yang sam placu
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> yang: kako kje je vladavina ljudstva?
<idioterna> ce hoces zakon mocnejsega, potem se preselis v dzunglo
<speed-> jaz bi rad videl keri zupnik bi prvi mel cerkveno poroko pri nas haha
<idioterna> tam vecina zmaga
<msev-1> V sloveniji so itak te referendumi prevec na izi zastavljeni
<slax0r> no, saj to je ravno problem pri demokraciji, da nihce od ljudstva dejansko nima svojega mislenja o doticni zadevi, oz. sploh nima pojma o doticni zadevi, ampak samo blebece to v kar ga prepricajo drugi
<idioterna> v demokraciji je pa vecina obvezana spostovati pravice vseh
<msev-1> Premjhn kvorum je
<idioterna> s tem ni nc narobe
<idioterna> tut kvorum je ok
<idioterna> sam ustavno sodisce ni ok
<yang> ti bos slabo v Svici shajal, tam imajo vsake par mesec referendume, pa se obvezni so https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Swiss_federal_referendums
<Pepelka> List of Swiss federal referendums - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> yang: ne grem v svico
<yang> evo against mass immigration so bli na 50%
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_immigration_referendum,_February_2014
<Pepelka> Swiss immigration referendum, February 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> vsak drug svicar s katerim se menis je anti immigration
<zdobbie> vsak drug svicar s katerim se menis je imigrant
<idioterna> yang: v zurichu so sicer znatno drugacne cifre
<idioterna> tko kot so ble v ljubljani na referendumu
<idioterna> yang: ampak js ne grem v svico
<idioterna> yang: google mi bo sicer izplacal tako placo kot sem jo zahteval, ampak ne v zurichu
<idioterna> je zgleda predrago
<yang> kje pa bos delal ?
<idioterna> nekje kjer so poroke za geje legalne
<slax0r> lol
<Sky[x]> idioterna:  se lahko s tbo porocim da bom mel del tvoje place :P
<yang> Sky[x]: haha
<Sky[x]> joke :)
<yang> ja sej idioterna ni porocen se :) sanse so
<slax0r> Sky[x]: step up your game!
<yang> Sky[x]: sej lahko bi te tut posvojil recimo
<msev-1> Hahaha
<msev-1> Pol bi ga mogu pa ubogat
<yang> ma stregel bi ga pa mu cistil bicikel, za 3000 na mesec bi se verjetno splacalo
<idioterna> Sky[x]: ne
<idioterna> tut ne bo se mi treba porocit
<idioterna> svica tut ne pozna izvenzakonskih zvez, tko da ce bi se tja preselil bi se moral porocit
<idioterna> zdej se mi pa ne bo treba
<idioterna> hvala bogu
<yang> a te je strah poroke al kaj ?
<yang> se jje samo kos papirja
<Sky[x]> :D
<yang> potomce itak imas, tko da kaj pa se zamudis se porocit...
<yang> v dveh urah si porocen
<Sky[x]> yang: dodatne stroske pa davke dobis po moznosti :)
<idioterna> yang: retarded se mi zdi
<idioterna> da bi moral drzavo vpletat v intimno razmerje
<slax0r> +1
<Sky[x]> true
<idioterna> kva jih pa briga kaj pa kako sm js zmenen
<zdobbie> na ja
<zdobbie> ce se porocajo espeji in dooji, pol bo najbrz drugace
<Sky[x]> lol
<idioterna> pa nardijo mejhne popoldancke?
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobbie> mislim dab loh dva dooja komot posvojila espejcka
<idioterna> zurich
<idioterna> kot kanton
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> sicer pozna istospolno partnerstvo
<idioterna> k ma enake pravice kot poroka
<idioterna> pa tut z marihuano ne tezijo
<idioterna> ampak zdej grem pa v eno drzavo kjer so cist enake pravice za vse zagotovljene
<idioterna> pa legaliziral bodo heroin
<yang> Columbia ?
<idioterna> ne
<yang> Bos nadziral plantazo banan preko Googla
<idioterna> ne
<Sky[x]> idioterna: fizicno gres tja al samo "pravno"? :)
<zdobbie> working for Google? oy vey
<yang> Fort Meade ?
<Matthai> idioterna, za Google greš delat?
<Sky[x]> slovenci smo zelo zazeljen kader samo se tega sploh ne zavedamo :)
<idioterna> Sky[x]: fizicno
<idioterna> Matthai: ja
<Matthai> olala, kdaj pa greš?
<idioterna> ja 2 tedna nazaj so ponudl 300k bruto pa sm hotu mal vec
<idioterna> zdej so pa rekl da loh, sam ne v zurichu
<idioterna> mislm da do novga leta se bom odlocu kako se bomo preselil
<slax0r> mesecno? :P
<idioterna> ne
<slax0r> kaj bos pa delal na googlu?
<yang> sortiral maile
<Matthai> kaj greš vZDA?
<CrazyLemon> gre v davčno oazo
<yang> Guglplex
<msev-1> A pol te nau vec na ircu :/
<slax0r> a je irc samo v slo?
<msev-1> Ne sam vec dela bo mel vrjetn hehe
<idioterna> ne bo me vec na ircu ne
<idioterna> k na guglu nimajo interneta
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> nikol ne bi delu za firmo brez interneta
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> eh kaj ne
<msev-1> Pol bo pa analiziral nase spletne profile
<msev-1> Pa jih v nsa pipal
<speed-> tiste na google+
<speed-> bo mel poln dostop :D
<yang> glej da nam naus brisal mailov iz arhiva
<msev-1> Lej matthaia ze skrbi
<idioterna> ne njemu sm ze odklopu irc
<msev-1> Nakonc bova sam se js pa slaxor ostala
<yang> 300k bruto ti je bla premejhna placa, bogi revez
<yang> to bom poslal kaksen paket s hrano, da ne boste stradali
<zdobbie> .imdb show me a hero
<jabuk1> Show Me a Hero (TV Mini-Series 2015)  null
<jabuk1> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1408938777
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2492296/
<zdobbie> is good
<zdobbie> fuckin' LARPers http://i.imgur.com/YNwCyfy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the terminator
<jabuk1> The Terminator (1984) 107 min Action,Sci,Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: 8.1/10 (556,663 glasov) MT: 83/100
<jabuk1> A human-looking indestructible cyborg is sent from 2029 to 1984 to assassinate a waitress, whose unborn son will lead humanity in a war against the machines, while a soldier from that war is sent to protect her at all costs.
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088247/
<msev-> ej če moram pisat na nek ful mejhn screen
<msev-> mislm da moram bmp nardit
<msev-> pa mi ful grde črke napiše kle v slikarju
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/9I0dLax.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats a tight turn
<CrazyLemon> zdaj barge makes a lot more sense :)
<zdobbie> but there be waves at the sea
<zdobbie> and sharks
<zdobbie> .yt sharks and nazis
<jabuk1> Ricky Gervais - Sharks and Nazis (subtítulos español) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uu12ppRbp0
<zdobbie> better version https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMSkwGYgqLA
<Pepelka> Ricky Gervais - The Differences Between Sharks And Nazi's - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Brilliant clip from ricky's stand up show , hope you enjoy it. There be more comedy on my channel.«
<zdobbie> also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oH0ReL3Cew
<Pepelka> Ricky Gervais - The Bible - YouTube
<Pepelka> »STOP RELIGIOUS FUNDAMENTALISM IN YOUTUBE! This video is being under attack from christian fundamentalists in Internet. There is a stupid censorship in YouTub...«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the terminator
<jabuk1> The Terminator (1984) 107 min Action,Sci,Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: 8.1/10 (556,663 glasov) MT: 83/100
<jabuk1> A human-looking indestructible cyborg is sent from 2029 to 1984 to assassinate a waitress, whose unborn son will lead humanity in a war against the machines, while a soldier from that war is sent to protect her at all costs.
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088247/
<netkat> https://twitter.com/shodanhq/status/679345752997408768 vela tud za slo baje, pa steam ma tud neke razprodaje ne?
<Pepelka> Shodan auf Twitter: "Professor, student or work at a university? Get a free upgrade by emailing support@shodan.io from your .edu email with your Shodan username"
<CrazyLemon> question
<CrazyLemon> a pri rotten tomatoes je pomembno predvsem 'freshness' ?
<CrazyLemon> Average Rating: 8.3/10
<CrazyLemon> Reviews Counted: 32
<CrazyLemon> Fresh: 32
<CrazyLemon> recimo tukaj piše fresh '32' medtem ko pa tomatometer pravi 100% fresh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/catastrophe/s01/
<CrazyLemon> tole je primer
<Pepelka> Catastrophe: Series 1 - Rotten Tomatoes
<Pepelka> »Critics Consensus: Catastrophe proves that there's still a place for simple romantic comedy on television, as long as the actors have chemistry and the jokes are laugh-out-loud funny.«
<msev-> ej a obstaja kšn program da bi mi na zelo majhni bitmap slikci lepo napisal font
<msev-> pač da neb blo sivin
<msev-> samo črna pa bela
<msev-> da ni tega osenčevanja pri fontih
<CrazyLemon> msev- just use svg
<msev-> rabm bmp
<msev-> k morm konvertirat v binary
<msev-> sliko
<msev-> razn če maš svg to binary converter
<upd> gimp ?
<speed-> ce mas svg lahko z inkscapom vse convertas prek command lina
<speed-> ce nucas kaj realtime
<speed-> ali pa imagemagick magari, samo je inkscape boljsi za svg koliko sem ugotovil
<netkat> https://www.math.nmsu.edu/~mleisher/Software/gbdfed/ ? sam ni bmp pa zadnji news je zgleda 2010 in ne pomaga nic
<Pepelka> gbdfed Bitmap Font Editor
<msev-> aha inkscape
<msev-> to bi Å¡lo
<msev-> al pa gimp bom kr gimp
<msev-> k mi v inkscapeu ne gre lol
<msev-> i'm such a noob
<msev-> ok seems it worx in gimp
<msev-> sam zj kera pisava bi bla primerna za ful mejhne črke
<msev-> tko like 8
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnDeYdnlACU
<Pepelka> World Championship - 22nd evening - YouTube
<Pepelka> »World Championship - 22nd evening«
<msev-> a gimp ne more bmp exportat
<msev-> https://github.com/mrgilving/arduinoGPSNavigator/blob/master/images/capitanskiy84x48.bmp
<Pepelka> arduinoGPSNavigator/capitanskiy84x48.bmp at master · mrgilving/arduinoGPSNavigator · GitHub
<Pepelka> »arduinoGPSNavigator - Simple handheld navigator based on Arduino, an UART GPS module and Nokia 5110 display«
<msev-> a loh en prosim pogleda kok bitna je ta slika
<msev-> pa mi pove kko nj nastavm v gimpu
<msev-> da vn dobim pol tako sliko
<CrazyLemon> .stran ubuntu.si
<jabuk1> ubuntu.si je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi pol test faila
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny any idea?
<CrazyLemon>  1) servisi.coffee test .stran ubuntu.si:
<CrazyLemon>      Uncaught ReferenceError: done is not defined
<zdobbie> neverdone
<msev-> sj je export
<msev-> sam js sm retardiran
<msev-> k sm slovensk jezik izbral pa nism vidu izvozi
<matjaz> msev-, za tako majhen font si poglej lemon al pa candy fonta
<msev-> a so notr v gimpu že
<matjaz> https://github.com/Tecate/bitmap-fonts
<Pepelka> Tecate/bitmap-fonts · GitHub
<Pepelka> »bitmap-fonts - Monospaced bitmap fonts for X11, good for terminal use.«
<matjaz> https://github.com/sshdw/candy-font
<Pepelka> sshdw/candy-font · GitHub
<Pepelka> »candy-font - candy font a little something for everyone.«
<matjaz> mislim, da jih ni v Gimpu
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko uvoziš če ni
<matjaz> ps: candy ima tud ikonce noter
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> ka pa za winse k more bit tff format?
<msev-> k mam 2 mašine eno linux eno windoze
<msev-> :D
<msev-> oz. 2 linux
<matjaz> ugasni tisto z Windowsi pa je :)
<msev-> lol
<msev-> a kdo zna rusk od vs
<CrazyLemon> nazdrovje cyka
<msev-> a kle piše iskanje https://github.com/mrgilving/arduinoGPSNavigator/blob/master/images/search54x15.bmp
<Pepelka> arduinoGPSNavigator/search54x15.bmp at master · mrgilving/arduinoGPSNavigator · GitHub
<Pepelka> »arduinoGPSNavigator - Simple handheld navigator based on Arduino, an UART GPS module and Nokia 5110 display«
<CrazyLemon> seveda..search je iskanje
<msev-> ja sam me zanima če tut v ruščini to piše
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> .apt libssl-dev
<jabuk1> libssl-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja.."search sattelites"
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> FriendlyLemon https://github.com/mrgilving/arduinoGPSNavigator/blob/master/images/prikluchenzi84x48.bmp
<Pepelka> arduinoGPSNavigator/prikluchenzi84x48.bmp at master · mrgilving/arduinoGPSNavigator · GitHub
<Pepelka> »arduinoGPSNavigator - Simple handheld navigator based on Arduino, an UART GPS module and Nokia 5110 display«
<CrazyLemon> msev- kak telefon imaš?
<msev-> smart at heartz
<msev-> -z
<CrazyLemon> msev- to ni odg.
<msev-> neznam ocrja delat
<msev-> nexus 5
<dz0ny> Cl: callback to mwnjkw :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- zdownloadaj si Translate app od googlea
<msev-> mam
<CrazyLemon> in tam imaš live image translate
<msev-> sm probov slikat
<msev-> pa ni ratal
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne rabiš slikat
<CrazyLemon> sam držiš
<msev-> niso dost lepe črke
<CrazyLemon> pa ti prevaja
<dz0ny> Spasiba
<CrazyLemon> msev- BS..če meni dela na N5 potem tudi tebi dela na N5 :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mwnkjw?
<matjaz> cyka blyat!
<msev-> ok
<msev-> sam res sm to že probavov
<dz0ny> Pider
 * dz0ny doze off
<msev-> holy shit
<msev-> zj pa dela
<msev-> prsežm k sm nazadne probov ni delal
<CrazyLemon> liar!
<msev-> ubistvu so vse te tri slikce trol slikce
<msev-> te k so preostale
<msev-> se neki zajbava avtor umes
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dobr važn da mam meni pa to preveden
<zdobbie> o religion, you pest http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2015/12/sveto_pismo_in_koran_prenasata_racunalniske_viruse.aspx
<Pepelka> Sveto pismo in Koran prenašata računalniške viruse | Telekomunikacije - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Uporabnikom pametnih telefonov so glede možnosti okužbe z zlonamernimi programi nevarnejše verske aplikacije s temo Svetega pisma kot pa tiste, ki promovirajo igre na srečo.«
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/SuperTux/supertux/releases/tag/v0.4.0
<Pepelka> Release SuperTux 0.4.0 · SuperTux/supertux · GitHub
<Pepelka> »supertux - SuperTux source code«
<yang> Kako bi se prevedlo single-board computer?
<yang> enoploščni ne zveni pravilno
<matjaz> yang, računalnik na plošči?
<matjaz> ne vem, se mi zdi, da ni nekega pametnega prevoda
<matjaz> drgač pa raspberry pi navajajo kot mali računalnik
<CrazyLemon> yang računalnik na enem vezju
<krt57> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bocPn5D5h8
<Pepelka> Ko je svet znorel - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Moderna Evrope, ki ji je zavladala Teorija spola. Teorija spola je neposredna posledica izenačitve zakonske zveze z istospolno skupnostjo. Če si ne želite, d...«
<upd> :D
<idioterna> retards
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-23
<pitastrudl> jutro
<yang> 25 let samostojne Slovenije
<netkat> yey
<idioterna> putain ce pays
<zdobbie> can we grow up yet
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> zdobbie: how bout no
<zdobbie> k
<napsy> jutr
<slax0r> je cetrtek ja
<slax0r> :)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGu9jiDKME8#t=40s
<Pepelka> Zmago Jelinčić o novem družinskem zakoniku - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jelinčičev govor v DZ. 2.3.2010. Gantar ga 3 krat prekine :)«
<idioterna> tega retarda rajs ne bom pogledu sploh
<napsy> idiot
<idioterna> taki k yang pa pol se recejo "sej je prov povedu"
<slax0r> sej pa _je_ prov povedu
<idioterna> jelincic?
<idioterna> unlikely
<slax0r> seveda
<idioterna> mislm da v zivljenju se ni nikol nc prov povedu
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3Q7uR4SUkg
<Pepelka> Zmago Jelincic - Rambo osamosvojitvene vojne - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zmago specialc«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dku0QItKtzI
<Pepelka> Sem gej in bom glasoval PROTI. Tukaj so moji razlogi. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Opomba: ZA SLOVENSKE PODNAPISE KLIKNICE "CC". Keith Mills in Paddy Manning navajata močne razloge za glasovanje PROTI redefiniciji družine. Izkoristite svoj ...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbJDfdAPm7o
<Pepelka> ZA Družinski zakonik: Jonas Žnidaršič - YouTube
<Pepelka> »25. 3. 2012 glasuj ZA Družinski zakonik. www.semZA.si | Twitter: @sem_ZA | Facebook: ZA Družinski zakonik Sem ZA Družinski zakonik! To pa zato, ker v življen...«
<yang> o lej pod ZA druzinski zakonik so nanizali 74 posnetkov ljudi
<zdobbie> PROTI so moral pa ustrahovalne posnetke uvazat iz Irske
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> yang: tut geji so loh retarded
<idioterna> pravice do tega jim zacuda nihce ne oporeka
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35159187
<Pepelka> Sex tape row: German court orders man to destroy naked images - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Germany's highest court orders a man to destroy intimate photos and videos of his ex-partner because they violate her rights to privacy.«
<idioterna> kr lepo od nemskega sodisca
<slax0r> in kako bojo to enforcal?
<idioterna> easy
<idioterna> zaprl ga bodo ce leakne
<slax0r> kako mu bojo pa dokazal da je on leakal?
<idioterna> ni jim treba, ker je on tist k jih je posnel
<idioterna> in jih mora unicit
<idioterna> ce jih ni
<idioterna> je odgovorn za leak
<idioterna> loh pa dokaze beyond reasonable doubt da so mu jih ukradl ze med trajanjem razmerja
<idioterna> pa nau kriv
<idioterna> zna pa bit tricky
<slax0r> torej, guilty until proven otherwise :)
<yang> http://imgur.com/a47u9rJ
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/new-zealand-judge-rules-kim-dotcom-can-be-extradited-to-us/
<Pepelka> ​New Zealand judge rules Kim Dotcom can be extradited to U.S. - CBS News
<Pepelka> »Dotcom faces criminal coyright charges over his Megaupload website, which some visitors had used to illegally download songs and movies«
<slax0r> uporablja kdo tukaj zsh?
<zdobbie> dz0ny najbrz
<slax0r> dz0ny: daj mi tvoj config pastaj ^^
<slax0r> pa ce prilozis se kak tvoj private key ne bom jezen :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDZu04v7_hc
<Pepelka> HappyHolidays - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Happy Holidays from Boston Dynamics«
<CrazyLemon> santa 2.0
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the martian
<jabuk1> Marsovec (2015) 144 min Adventure,Drama,Sci,Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: 8.2/10 (199,350 glasov) MT: 80/100
<jabuk1> During a manned mission to Mars, Astronaut Mark Watney is presumed dead after a fierce storm and left behind by his crew. But Watney has survived and finds himself stranded and alone on the hostile planet. With only meager supplies, he must draw upon his ingenuity, wit and spirit to subsist and find a way to signal to Earth that he is alive.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi113423129/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3659388/
<CrazyLemon> now available just for you
<idioterna> kje?
<CrazyLemon> na pašnikih
<idioterna> o nice
<idioterna> prejsna verzija je bil nek webrip z builtin korean subs
<napsy> js bi pa star wars gledu
<napsy> CrazyLemon: dj se men poisc
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tale je tudi webrip
<CrazyLemon> sam naj ne bi bilo HC subs
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lahk potrdim da sample ne vsebuje hardcoded subs
<idioterna> napsy: http://thepiratebay.cr/search/force+awakens/0/5/200
<Pepelka> The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient bittorrent site
<Pepelka> »Search for and download any torrent from the pirate bay using search query force awakens. Direct download via magnet link.«
<napsy> eh hd cam
<yang> Kucan na RSLO 1
<napsy> all hail
<idioterna> un boston dynamics video je pa kr
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI
<Pepelka> Portal - 'Still Alive' - YouTube
<Pepelka> »'Still Alive' from at the end of Portal during the credits. 'Still Alive' by Jonathan Coulton: http://www.jonathancoulton.com and sung by Ellen McLain (GLaDO...«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @23.12.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 93% severovzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:52, Kulminacija: 11:01:56, Sončni zahod: 15:21:00
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CW2guw-U8AASMVO.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/12390989_502641089916212_2199693626475098047_n.jpg?oh=fd550a29bbd5cbf3c4a788ba34501fd6&oe=57202EEE
<CrazyLemon> #jolo
<slax0r> jelly only lives once?
<CrazyLemon> jesus only loves one ?
<slax0r> jesus loves everybody
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aZMPy76_700b.jpg
<idioterna> the new irish constitution
<CrazyLemon> its from 9gag..so it cant be true
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/grcija-s-pravicami-istospolnih-zakonskih-zvez-koncala-prakso-zaostalosti-in-sramote/381806
<Pepelka> Grčija s pravicami istospolnih zakonskih zvez končala "prakso zaostalosti in sramote" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Grški parlament je podprl zakon, ki istospolnim parom zagotavlja pravice iz naslova zakonske zveze. Vplivna Grška pravoslavna cerkev je več let temu nasprotovala.«
<CrazyLemon> tale TS je just dumb man
<CrazyLemon> imajo na voljo spletni klepet za "informacije in naročila"
<CrazyLemon> in če želiš kaj naročit ti pove "dejte številko vas bomo poklicali"
<CrazyLemon> ma FO
<speed-> a niso grki topli ze od antike'
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme athens
<jabuk1> Athens, Greece: 17.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Athens__GR/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GRXX0004_f.html
<CrazyLemon> definitivno bl toplo kot pri nas
<speed-> za kancek
<speed-> sicer danes je prinas zakon
<speed-> sonce na polno
<speed-> 13°c pravi telefon trenutno
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: sample o' what?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie hm?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: sample o' what ne vsebuje hardcoded subs?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie the martian webrip
<zdobbie> arrr you pirates
<zdobbie> o.o https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDZu04v7_hc
<Pepelka> HappyHolidays - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Happy Holidays from Boston Dynamics«
<slax0r> old
<slax0r> se malo pa dopust, yay \o/
<speed-> komu boljse..
<slax0r> papezu
<speed-> eh on bo zaj najvecjo guzvo mel
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> hja, ce bi pa v avstriji delal, pa bi mel dopust, sam si je kriv :D
<speed-> pa se dobro bozicnico ha
<slax0r> nic ne vem o tem :P
<speed-> ja ja saj nesmes nic vedet
<speed-> glih prej sem videl te carinske
<speed-> inspekcija ali whatever delajo
<speed-> pa gnjavijo tu okoli :)
<speed-> me prav zanima kak se bo to zdaj po novem letu obneslo
<speed-> to da moras met se racun ko gres z gostilne :D
<slax0r> pa to ze kontrolira kdo?
<slax0r> ker jaz vedno racun pustim
<slax0r> :/
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> od 1.1. naprej pa bo kontrola ja :)
<speed-> jaz ga nisem nigdar vzel
<speed-> razen ko kupis kaj vecjega za garancijo pa to ko ti itak v vrecko vse spakirajo
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> ali pa cote/cevlje
<slax0r> da lahko menjas, ker si prelen da bi v trgovini probal :D
<speed-> heheh
<speed-> to mi je glih kolega en razlagal sa kupuje nekje na netu
<speed-> pa mu poslejo 3 stevilke
<speed-> pa te 2 nazaj posle :))
<slax0r> lol
<speed-> no v glavnem bomo vidli kak dolgo bo to funkcioniralo
<slax0r> pa kaj potem kazen dobis ce nimas racuna ali kako?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> 400 eur baje ali koliko
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> ja najboljse
<speed-> pa jaz mislim da bodo v spremstvu policije mogli hodit okoli, ker cene bodo tepeni hehe
<slax0r> in kdo ti potem to kazen napise?
<speed-> ta 'inspektor'
<slax0r> joj joj, to bodo se napizdovali ljudi
<speed-> pa nameces mu batine, pa dobis 2 leti pogojne prides ceneje skos :))
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> cakam ko majmun mail od monitoringa
<slax0r> potem pa vidim da so se notificationi izklopili, ker je check flappal -.-
<speed-> skoraj ko moj stari, je 3mesece cakal odgovor s sodisca, pa te so mu nakoncu povedali, da on sploh to ne dobi :)
<CrazyLemon> kazen za to da nimaš računa je/bo 40€
<CrazyLemon> ampak prvih X mesecev bodo samo izdajali opozorila
<idioterna> glad i'm leaving
<CrazyLemon> lunch time?
<zdobersek> moving time!
<napsy> beer time
<CrazyLemon> moving to the table and eating lunch?
 * CrazyLemon is hungry
<slax0r> moving to lunch and eating the table?
<zdobbie> where the fuck do you think you are, Valve?
<CrazyLemon> also an option
<zdobbie> ur an option
<slax0r> that's what she said
<zdobersek> oh shieet
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/arnes-2016.jpg
<idioterna> ful je nice
<zdobersek> do you punch too?
<idioterna> i listen to my heart
<idioterna> http://explosm.net/comics/1377 pa to
<Pepelka> Cyanide & Happiness (Explosm.net)
<zdobersek> BEADS!??!!?
<netkat> idioterna, a mislis da ti bojo dali kak mercndajs za potalat nam revezem v slo? o.O
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<idioterna> kaj pa rabis
<netkat> nc kej sam pomislm, npr kaka google ocala al pa kej za se igrat:D
<idioterna> misls google glass?
<zdobersek> google goggles
<netkat> verjetn o.O
<upd> https://youtu.be/VLCiW77f76c?t=190 batman fear no
<Pepelka> Plague Doctor Scare Prank - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Plague Doctor Scare Prank! (more info below) Vlogs & Extras ► http://www.youtube.com/user/nevermind?sub_confirmation=1 Facebook ► http://facebook.com/whateve...«
<yang> Nekdo ponuja voucherje za Cyberghost VPN
<yang> ce koga zanima
<yang> OkayFreedom / F-secure Freedome / CG Special Edition
<CrazyLemon> js tudi ponujam voucher za VPN.. koda: SNiFFsNiff
<anny_> dan
<[nitro]> živjo anny
<anny_> oooj
<anny_> 37 users!
<[nitro]> kr dost ja :)
<anny_> *zdobbie faints
<anny_> eni so pripeljali klone
<anny_> očitno nihče tu nima familije...ali vsaj punce
<anny_> http://www.wikihow.com/Get-a-Girlfriend-as-a-Nerd
<Pepelka> 5 Ways to Get a Girlfriend as a Nerd - wikiHow
<Pepelka> »People often think that nerds can't get girls but what they forget is that nerds have all of the qualities that girls are looking for: intelligence, passion, and good work ethic. Learn to use your good qualities and overcome your bad ones...«
<[nitro]> kolk časa že ta kanal obstaja ? mi smo skoz isti skoz gor očitno :)
<anny_> prašaj idioterno
<anny_> on je ziher od začetka
<[nitro]> bo povedal če je prisoten ... :)
<anny_> prisoten je, ni pa receno, da je priseben :)
<[nitro]> jaz sem med ostalimi tud ze dolg spolh nisem stel kolk sm
<anny_> hmm...15 let?
<[nitro]> kolk steje ubuntu 10 al vec ?
<anny_> ubuntu bo 2016 10 let mlad
 * anny_ vse ve
<[nitro]> pol je verjetno tolk neki i kanal
<anny_> jup
<anny_> Å¡e vedno imate problem
<anny_> ^glej zgoraj
<anny_> ne uspe vam pritegnit žensk
<siska> ah dej no, nam se tusiral zarad vas
<siska> ko vas sisa :p
 * anny_ slaps siska with a trout
<[nitro]> voda rules :)
<anny_> ne mors it z nexusom v posteljo
<msev-> kko to slapam
<msev-> :
<msev-> :D
<anny_> al pa delom
<anny_> *dellom
<anny_> posevnica in takoj za posevnico [me] brez oklepajev
<anny_> nadaljevanje je seveda poljubno
<[nitro]> glede zensk .. ocitno jih ma manj ubuntu
<anny_> CEO canonicala je zenska
<[nitro]> ja kaj pa v slo
<Matthai> anny_, she is hot!
<anny_> je tko ko z jetiji
<Matthai> :-)
 * anny_ prijazno pogleda Matthai-ja
<anny_> skoz se nekaj govori o bejbah, sam noben jih ni se vidu
<[nitro]> zdej pa mam koncno eno igro ki je vredna mal igranja pod ubuntu for free pod steam .. war thunder pa se dela mi ... ocitno gaming napreduje
<anny_> steam je zakon
<[nitro]> steam pod ubuntu rules
<anny_> ja
<anny_> osebno sicer ne igram nobene igre
<anny_> v virtuali, samo tiste v zivo
<anny_> za splosno razgledanost mi je zelo vsec ta stran
<anny_> http://itsfoss.com/
<Pepelka> It's F.O.S.S. — Open Source News, Tips And Tutorials
<Pepelka> »Open Source News, Tips And Tutorials«
<[nitro]> vidu sm ze to
<anny_> za n00be je zakon
<anny_> ful uporabnih trikov
<[nitro]> jaz pisem blog o ubuntu sam zadnjic par mescev sm vse drugo delal kot pa pisal kaj :)
<[nitro]> no nekaj malega sm :)
<anny_> naredi nacrt
<anny_> ce stalno razmisljas sj bom, sj bom ni na koncu nic
<[nitro]> fora da nisem niti to razmislal dan je minu prehitro :)
<anny_> :)
<[nitro]> zdej ze par dni igram war thunder pa je bols :)
<anny_> pol pa verjamem, da hitro mine
<[nitro]> pa moram spet novo novoletno cestitko naredit za blog :)
<anny_> \o/
<[nitro]> med drugim nudi irc preko kiwiirc isto kot sm opazu si ti anny zdej tu gor _)
<[nitro]> nudim
<anny_> ja
<anny_> appi za linux so precej....bogi
<anny_> grem postavljat smrekco
<anny_> papa
<[nitro]> ok bok se beremo se kaj
<anny_> cao
<zdobbie> http://www.delo.si/svet/sosescina/hdz-mandatar-za-sestavo-vlade-bo-izkusena-oseba-iz-poslovnega-sveta.html
<Pepelka> Hrvaški mandatar je Tihomir Orešković
<Pepelka> »Nekdanji predsednik uprave Pliva je sicer skupni izbor strank HDZ in Most.«
<zdobbie> "Je poročen in ima štiri otroke, hrvaškega jezika pa ne obvlada najbolje. Na Linkedinu se predstavlja kot Tim Oreskovic."
<zdobbie> noice
<yang> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl :)
<Sky[x]> a?
<Sky[x]> yang:  hoces da te omenijo v fimmu Hekerji 2 ? :D
<Sky[x]> filmu*
<yang> probaj
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kdaj bos irc server prepisal na Go? :D
<yang> Za vse, ki radi opazujejo dogajanje na nebu, bo letošnji božič prinesel dodatno darilo, polno luno. Nazadnje je bila na božični dan luna polna leta 1977.
<yang> to bo spet norisnca
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: go ahead :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: do you surge?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie occasionally
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: join in
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie čez 15min
<matjaz> https://theintercept.com/2015/12/23/juniper-firewalls-successfully-targeted-by-nsa-and-gchq/
<Pepelka> NSA Helped British Spies Find Security Holes In Juniper Firewalls
<Pepelka> »GCHQ acquired the capability to target 13 different models and, with NSA help, exploited several networks in one year.«
<matjaz> priden
 * CrazyLemon bows
<CrazyLemon> matjaz čigav si ti? :D oziroma a si že bil kle pod drugim nickom? :)
<matjaz> mislim, da ne
<matjaz> mogoče parkrat za par minutk, drugače ne
<matjaz> pozabil sem na ta kanal potem :)
<CrazyLemon> ah..kaj pa te je tokrat prepričalo? :)
<matjaz> ZNC ne zapira kanalov :D
<CrazyLemon> true that :D
<matjaz> + iskal sem .si kanale
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EM8nTpPgQ4
<Pepelka> Lutron, Sugar Hill, M0B - Mine (Original Mix) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Lucid Plain Facebook https://www.facebook.com/LucidPlain SoundCloud https://soundcloud.com/lucid-plain - LoveStyle Records https://soundcloud.com/lovestylere...«
<matjaz> hoho
<matjaz> http://store.steampowered.com/genre/Early%20Access/?tab=TopSellers#p2
<Pepelka> Early Access games on Steam
<matjaz> se kdo spomni tega? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Divinity: Original Sin (EE) je zuni za Linux
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-24
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> eyyy
<zdobersek> oh snap
<dz0ny> .ping
<dz0ny> Ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<jabuk1> dz0ny: pong
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km SZ od MURSKE SOBOTE @23/12/2015 22:23:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.69+N,+16.15+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 6.km SV od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @22/12/2015 11:58:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+14.38+E
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 25.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @21/12/2015 07:42:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+15.88+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 18.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @20/12/2015 06:43:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+15.78+E
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 2.km JV od BOROVNICE @18/12/2015 16:18:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+14.38+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 8.km SV od KOBARIDA @16/12/2015 23:35:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+13.67+E
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 8.km SV od KOBARIDA @15/12/2015 06:06:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+13.67+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  S od MEDVOD @14/12/2015 07:36:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.19+N,+14.39+E
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the terminator
<jabuk> The Terminator |26 Oct 1984 107 min| Action, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> A human-looking indestructible cyborg is sent from 2029 to 1984 to assassinate a waitress, whose unborn son will lead humanity in a war against the machines, while a soldier from that war is sent to protect her at all costs.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.1/10 (553,473 glasov) | Tomato: 8.8/10 55 reviews (users: 3.6/5 771739 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088247
<zdobersek> naah
<CrazyLemon> sam ni več trailerjev
<zdobersek> tomatoes actually
<CrazyLemon> v apiju piše tomatoratings ne tomatoesrating
<Sky[x]> o cem to vidva?
<CrazyLemon> o najbolj hudem featureju kar jih je kdo kdaj implementiral
<Sky[x]> in to je?
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> ^
<Sky[x]> link?
<CrazyLemon> ti bo zdobersek dal link..js sm in brb mode
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: link? :P
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: drazen@ubuntu.si
<zdobersek> jst sem v christmas tree modeu
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> jst pa komej gledam :>
<speed-> pas mater da bom letos pospravil bozic skup zamotan
<speed-> pa ready za next year
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> fckin megla!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok.. še danes megla pol pa sobota pa nedelja sonce pa 14°!
<zdobersek> suuure
<CrazyLemon> ce weatherpro tko pravi, pol bo res tako!
<speed-> heh prinas je ze 2 dni na polno sonce
<speed-> neverjetno super
<zdobbie> http://mic.com/articles/131086/a-major-breakthrough-could-let-both-same-sex-partners-be-biological-parents-to-their-kids#.TjpItBZa3
<Pepelka> A Major Breakthrough Could Let Both Same-Sex Partners Be Biological Parents to Their Kids - Mic
<Pepelka> »This is huge.«
<Sky[x]> https://twitter.com/TV_Exposed/status/679982622152482816
<Pepelka> TV Memories auf Twitter: "A lot can happen in 25 years. https://t.co/ZNbhTUIMTY"
<upd> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12375973_1119769398040957_5763530430180568317_n.jpg?oh=2477954d6c5b87902528c9eb7677f5c1&oe=571D27A7
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8MPr_od_ro
<Pepelka> Scouting For Girls - Christmas In The Air (Tonight) (Music Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Music video for 'Christmas In The Air (Tonight)', filmed in Marlborough UK. Directed & Edited by: Damien Reeves Download the song on the 'Christmas In The Ai...«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/mikko/status/680095778879205376
<Pepelka> Mikko Hypponen on Twitter: "You're supposed to pronounce it as a 'christmas jift'. https://t.co/Pb2iqYHk9n"
<CrazyLemon> ammm
<CrazyLemon> telefon predvaja muzko
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne vem why
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj je skipal na naslednji komad
<CrazyLemon> pa killal sm edina dva z muzko povezana appa
<CrazyLemon> shazam pa soundhound
<CrazyLemon> ok..its shazam
<zdobbie> imo it's you
<CrazyLemon> naah..its shazam
<CrazyLemon> ratal je bloated shitware
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32iy6mfsbh4
<Pepelka> John Kimble Books a Hotel Room - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Somehow, the angels were smiling upon our hero as he not only manages to infiltrate the infamous Hilton Fort Worth, but book a hotel room in their executive ...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol
<slax0r> vesel bozic!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r thats tomorrow!
<slax0r> ju3 me ne bo
<slax0r> so take it or take it
<CrazyLemon> i wont take it
<slax0r> then I shall shove it down your throat!
<slax0r> with xmas spirit
<slax0r> kaj dogaja?
<slax0r> ste se nazrli bozicne vecerje?
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> vesel božič
<pitastrudl> najedu se kartoffel salad pa weiner
<matjaz> pire, svinjska rolada, špinača, francoska
<matjaz> pa enako
<pitastrudl> nice
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km JV od BOROVNICE @24/12/2015 22:31:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+14.39+E
<CrazyLemon>  lejga..misli da če je par dni v nemčiji da je že nemc
<CrazyLemon> ampak lepo pitastrudl da si papal weiner :p
<pitastrudl> topkek
<msev-1> merry xmax
<msev-1> mas
<msev-1> :D
<baklava2> zdravo
<matjaz> o/
<matjaz> msev-1: enako
<msev-1> mmm dobr ste se mastil :)
<msev-1> prebiram zj za nazaj
<msev-1> :)
<matjaz> seveda, jutr pa cel dan na stisnjenem soku
<matjaz> :)
<msev-1> eeeeh tok hudo pa spet ni :D
<matjaz> darila moram Å¡e zavit
<matjaz> fak
 * CrazyLemon že zavil
<msev-1> lol
<upd> http://i.imgur.com/5aqYCXt.webm
<CrazyLemon> vesel božič bitches
<matjaz> enako
<matjaz> grem zavijat
<dz0ny> .yt Lonely The Brave - Backroads
<jabuk> Lonely The Brave - Backroads (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk2phEP7AWU
<dz0ny> we rock
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-25
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SaB-05BpKw toj pa ql
<Pepelka> Nev Plays With Himself: Zedd - Spectrum (Ft. KDrew Remix) Launchpad S Cover - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Grab a SoNevable T Shirt while they're available: http://www.sonevable.com/Shirts This Launchpad performance of Spectrum is meant to be played by two people,...«
<matjaz> upd: men je tale Å¡e vedno awesome
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTx3G6h2xyA
<Pepelka> Madeon - Pop Culture (live mashup) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This is a little idea i've been playing around with to implement in my set, hope you like it. Debut album ADVENTURE: http://smarturl.it/AdventureDeluxe?IQid=...«
<matjaz> verjetno si že videl
<upd> kr ql, nisem še videl, sploh nisem vedel za te plošče prej da folk dela mixe s tem
<matjaz> jup, awesome af izgleda
<upd> sam kolikor sem pogledal tutoriale, gre ful cajta, da vsak gumb posebaj določiš vse zvoke barve pitch itd pa pol se zapomnit vse gumbe pa naredit še mix
<matjaz> jup
<upd> to bi bil mesec okol preden bi naredu en 3 min dolg mix
<matjaz> zajeban
<matjaz> jest bi rabu mesec da bi to tablo prklopu :D
<upd> ah
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kml4xgwnGQ
<Pepelka> LAUNCHPAD TUTORIAL Pt. 1 (BASIC SETUP, SOUND & LIGHTS) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Here's the promised launchpad tutorial! Hope Im not rambling too much for ya. Part 2 is right around the corner... New playlist with all Vudvuzela-tracks: ht...«
<matjaz> sej vem, sam sem len
<matjaz> :)
<upd> pa 100usd je mini plošča
<upd> une so pa po 600
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/JonyIveParody/status/680109814891081728
<Pepelka> not Jony Ive auf Twitter: "Tracking Santa with Apple Maps. https://t.co/gC0IFGdSan"
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iff3XSMRpIQ
<Pepelka> 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO $38,115,000 Bonhams Auction 2014 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »1962 Ferrari 250 GTO $34,650,000 Hammer Price This Is The ONLY Above Average Video On The ENTIRE Internet Showing The Entire Video Auction Of This Machine WO...«
<idioterna> vsec mi je da pepelka pove da mi pol ni treba gledat
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/kkinst/status/680143534285041665
<Pepelka> Kristen Kinstrey auf Twitter: "On the first day of Christmas, my true love said to me, "Let's smash the patriarchy" #feministxmassongs"
<idioterna> jsm za
<zdobbie> napsy: kaj maste za display? PNG, PDF, HTML? https://www.visionect.com/blog/electronic-paper-at-london-bus-stops?utm_source=twitter_post&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=tw_post_21122015&utm_content=london_epaper_bus_stop
<Pepelka> Electronic paper bus stops in London
<Pepelka> »Londoners can now access bus arrival times and interactive bus route maps on solar powered electronic paper bus stops installed in the UK capital.«
<zdobbie> pissin me pants, charging me phone http://arstechnica.co.uk/science/2015/12/urine-powered-fuel-cell-socks-the-must-have-pair-of-socks-this-christmas/
<Pepelka> Urine-powered fuel cell socks: The must-have pair of socks this Christmas | Ars Technica UK
<Pepelka> »The invention uses microbial fuel cells powered by the operator's fresh urine.«
<CrazyLemon> png je verjetno
<idioterna> stillsuits any day now
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyKcPJVvxlg
<Pepelka> Snowden Endorses Bernie Sanders!!!!! - YouTube
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIM1HydF9UA
<Pepelka> Deadpool | Red Band Trailer 2 [HD] | 20th Century FOX - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Based upon Marvel Comics’ most unconventional anti-hero, DEADPOOL tells the origin story of former Special Forces operative turned mercenary Wade Wilson, who...«
<zdobbie> who else he gonna endorse
<idioterna> well... webb?
<zdobbie_> webb who?
<zdobbie_> that would quadruple Webb's percentage of support to ...
<zdobbie_> 1.6?
<zdobbie_> idioterna: webb je ze odstopu
<idioterna> skoda ane
<idioterna> pa tok je bil fajn
<idioterna> "ILL COURT MARTIAL THE SUNNABITCH!"
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9nXOfjMT4M
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders: It Is Not Their Kids Who Are Going Into War, It Is Your Kids [CC] - YouTube
<zdobbie_> well, Obama is smart
<zdobbie_> just droning them
<zdobbie_> PAID FOR BY BERNIE 2016
<zdobbie_> NOT THE BILLIONAIRES
<zdobbie_> oh snap
<zdobbie_> nails it
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie_> .imdb calvary
<jabuk> Calvary |11 Apr 2014 102 min| Drama
<jabuk> After he is threatened during a confession, a good-natured priest must battle the dark forces closing in around him.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.4/10 (36,331 glasov) | Tomato: 7.6/10 147 reviews (users: 3.9/5 17159 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2234003
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alo97lo-WVM#t=4m
<Pepelka> Brácsa Iskola X: Kodoba Lőrinc - Magyarpalatka - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hegedű/Violin: Kodoba Florin Brácsa/Viola: Kodoba Lőrinc Gy.: Vucic Zs. THT 2012«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqqZjhc9AQg
<Pepelka> Iztok Mlakar - Božična - YouTube
<Pepelka> »album: Balade in štroncade«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @25.12.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% vzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:40, Kulminacija: 11:02:54, Sončni zahod: 15:22:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/1609631_10208377998706726_3904467012743689869_n.jpg?oh=d6456514764c22fab152b8b2d2e192fb&oe=56D56040
<CrazyLemon> jesus is such a party boy
<CrazyLemon> a predlaga kdo kak laptop do 350€ ? pa windowsi morajo bit gor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfZklE_QRlc merry xmas!
<Pepelka> A Very Sara X-Mas Redux - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Happy Holidays and all that jazz! Here's the 2015 X-mas video so many of you have been asking for! xoxo http://instagram.com/saraontheinternet http://faceboo...«
<jabuk> M 2 > 8.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @25/12/2015 19:41:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+14.51+E
<jabuk> M 2 > 8.km  od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @25/12/2015 19:41:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.32+N,+14.54+E
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwWLye-Grx4
<Pepelka> Taylor Swift - Style - Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Taylor closed the show with her performance of her song “Style,” which was the first time she has ever sung the track on television! SUBSCRIBE TO BestVideoCl...«
<matjaz> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8109885
<Pepelka> Twas the night before Opsmas.. · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: help plz
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie with what?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dem insurgents
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie they're a tough nut to crack arent they
<zdobbie> tougher by the day!
<matjaz> sej bi pomagal, ampak ...
 * matjaz is listening to: Johann Sebastian Bach - Cello Suite No. 1 in G (2:06)
<matjaz> to ej trenutni mood
<idioterna> matjaz: a gres insurgency
<idioterna> nabral se nas je za pvp
<zdobbie_> dz0ny: insurgency?
<idioterna> server udba.org pass hehe
<matjaz> polni ste
<matjaz> drugič
<matjaz> momci na Steamu
<matjaz> http://kotaku.com/steam-goes-nuts-offers-access-to-other-peoples-account-1749718979?utm_campaign=Socialflow_Kotaku_Twitter&utm_source=Kotaku_Twitter&utm_medium=Socialflow
<Pepelka> Steam Goes Nuts, Offers Access To Other People's Accounts
<Pepelka> »An apparent malfunction is hitting Steam right now, giving players across the world access to the wallets and buying history of other people’s accounts. It’s not yet clear how this security breach occurred.«
<matjaz> glihkar probal, res je
<idioterna> matjaz: nismo polni
<idioterna> matjaz: sam v konzolo napis
<idioterna> connect udba.org
<idioterna> stupid game je
<matjaz> vem, sam mi je napisal Server is full
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> v konzolo napis
<idioterna> pa ti ne bo
<matjaz> anyway, Steam sem zaprl ker majo tale security problem
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kak security problem
<matjaz> zgoraj link
<matjaz> cache serverjem se meša
<CrazyLemon> ja..insurgency laufa tko da ni mi do odpiranja chromea :D
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> drugi ljudje imajo verjetno dostop do tvojega accja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope..so shutal down steam store :D
<matjaz> edino pravilno
<dz0ny> https://i.gyazo.com/9ba7ff303851db7d93b855c9051293e1.jpg
<dz0ny> Spoilers
<dz0ny> No hl3
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-26
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 10.km  Z od Å MARIJ PRI JELÅ AH @26/12/2015 04:54:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+15.4+E
<CrazyLemon> fckin megla! kje je moje napovedano sonce!
<LorD_DDooM> V Ljubljani
<CrazyLemon> fckin ljubljana
<LorD_DDooM> mkay http://i.imgur.com/aCcnhND.png
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/14069/na_primorskem_prva_pralnica_koles_v_sloveniji_video_.html
<Pepelka> Na Primorskem prva pralnica koles v Sloveniji (VIDEO) | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Dean Podgornik, nekdanji kolesar, zdaj pa lastnik kolesarske trgovine v Solkanu se lahko pohvali z zanimivo nvostjo ... pralnico za kolesa.«
<zdobbie> savour it
<CrazyLemon> https://steamcommunity.com/discussions/forum/0/458604254431478327/
<Pepelka> Account information incorrect :: Steam Discussions
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Steam/comments/3y7x0c/nice_try_steam_but_im_still_not_going_to_spend/
<Pepelka> Nice try steam, but im still not going to spend xmas time with my family : Steam
<Pepelka> »Instead Im going to F5 reddit and twitter to oblivion«
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če je je mogoče prenest win 10 licenco na drug računalnik?
<jabuk> http://jeffatom.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/winston-churchill-says-we-deserve-victory.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuobA6ZBMfI
<Pepelka> LIVE Elite Men’s Race | 2015-16 Cyclo-cross World Cup - Heusden-Zolder, Belgium - YouTube
<Pepelka> »WATCH LIVE the Elite Men’s Race in Round 5 of the 2015-16 Cyclo-cross World Cup from Heusden-Zolder, Belgium on 26th December at 13.55 GMT. For more informat...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne what?
<dz0ny> licenca ni prenosljiva
<CrazyLemon> meh..sux
<zdobbie> not as much as u
<zdobbie> but ye
<yang> idioterna: https://vimeo.com/123151988 da bos vedu kam gres
<Pepelka> History of Bay Area Booms in 3 1/2 Minutes | KQED News on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »From "vast solitude" to home to over 7 and half million people. This is how we got there. Video: Adam Grossberg http://ww2.kqed.org/news/2015/03/27/boomtown-video-from-the-gold-rush-to-today-in-217-seconds«
<yang> zgleda dost verodostojn k niso na hipije pozabl
<CrazyLemon> .imdb sicario
<jabuk> Sicario |02 Oct 2015 121 min| Action, Crime, Drama
<jabuk> An idealistic FBI agent is enlisted by an elected government task force to aid in the escalating war against drugs at the border area between the U.S. and Mexico.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.0/10 (47,292 glasov) | Tomato: 8.0/10 204 reviews (users: 4.1/5 41476 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3397884
<CrazyLemon> kr kul
<speed-> https://www.facebook.com/keeptheheat/videos/10154046741952069/?__mref=message
<Pepelka> KeeptheHeat | Facebook
<Pepelka> »KeeptheHeat posted this video on 2015-12-25. 4716 likes. 839 comments. 5110 shares.«
<speed-> evo true story :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: but not as much as u
<zdobbie> lol jk
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie not that funny anyway :)
<CrazyLemon> speed- at least you didnt cry at the end! :D
<idioterna> yang: sej ne grem u SF
<yang> idioterna: bos kej doniral letos ?
<yang> FS organizacijam
<idioterna> nej grejo delat
<idioterna> kva jim bom js daju dnar
<CrazyLemon> dej no..rms needs some nail clippers
<zdobbie> jst sem dal 150EUR software conservancyju
<zdobbie> najbrz bom se EFF podpru
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj pa ubuntu.si?!? kaj pa lugos? kaj pa kiberpipa?!?!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: taprvo ma drazen@ubuntu.si cez
<zdobbie> nc vec za prevajanje ne fehta
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zato ker ta drazen ki se afna na ubuntu.si nima nič s prevajanjem :)
<zdobbie> lugos ne vem kaj pocne in za kaj bi potreboval prispevke, kiberpipe pa ni vec afaik
<zdobbie> ja on saso je pa mrknu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kiberpipa JE
<CrazyLemon> saso je pa na fejstbukih
<yang> zdobbie: 150 to je pa kr lepa donacija, gledam zdaj stran od Software Conservancy
<yang> me pa caka potem januarja se FSF membership
<idioterna> zdobbie: mene yang zmer obtoz da se hvalim ce povem kaj sm podprl
<yang> to pa ni res
<idioterna> ne, ni, ampak sej ti tut zlo rad glasno poves stvari k ne drzijo
<yang> ce ti tko pravs
<idioterna> i do, and it's true
<zdobbie> ups, pardon
<zdobbie> 100EUR je slo za SFC
<zdobbie> 550EUR so mi dal za raztalat, 2x po 225 je slo se unicefu in medicincem brez meja
<yang> so ti dal ?
<yang> jst sem pa letos se dvema osebama predlagal certifikat za E-upravo
<yang> tko da bodo lahko namenil se 0.5% od dohodnine
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš certifikat da bi nekomu namenil 0.5% dohodnine
<idioterna> je pa lazje naklikat tam
<yang> CrazyLemon: drugace moras za vsakega posebej vlagat na okencu
<CrazyLemon> of course..lazje je tudi kakat kr v plenice but you dont do that dont you :D
<idioterna> matjaz: zdej server se ni full
<idioterna> matjaz: ko bo CrazyLemon prsu pa verjetn bo, tko da
<idioterna> prehit ga
<zdobbie> yang: kar mi je blo dodeljeno za NGO donacije od m'employerja
<yang> unicefu jaz ne bi daroval ker so prevelka masinerija, premalo denarja pride pomoci potrebnim
<yang> pa se pred leti je bila neka afera
<zdobbie> ampak Milena Zupancic
<yang> mislim, da je bila ambasadorka unicefa, nevem tocno katera, Vita Mavric morda, je rekla da je vse delala brezplacno, medtem ko so s ipa vodilni talali visoke place
<yang> vec bi prislo do crnckov ce bi recimo doniral neposredno kakemu OLPC projektu ki ga izvajajo tam v Afriki
<yang> to je ponavadi v domeni parih ljudi
<yang> Ali pa kaksen Pedro Opeka se mi zdi tud zadosti kredibilen za Crncke
<idioterna> jao no
<idioterna> nc nam reku
<yang> zdobbie: tole mi ni jasno chart https://sfconservancy.org/supporter/
<Pepelka> Support Conservancy - Software Freedom Conservancy
<Pepelka> »The Software Freedom Conservancy provides a non-profit home and services to Free, Libre and Open Source Software (FLOSS) projects.«
<yang> 611 joined
<yang> 750 will save, 2273 will save compliance, 227 matched
<yang> a so to razlicni leveli med donatorji ?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: surge or be surged
<zdobbie> yang: ne vem tocno
<yang> http://videoweb.rtvslo.si/ava_archive02/2015/12/25/RadioGA-GAMMC.PR1.20151225.5.1010.mp3  29:45
<yang> :
<yang> :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie noben ne surgea
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: lih smo koncal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie L
<skyx> cer ;)
<CrazyLemon> zio
<CrazyLemon> https://juliank.wordpress.com/2015/12/26/much-faster-incremental-apt-updates/
<Pepelka> Much faster incremental apt updates | Blog of Julian Andres Klode
<Pepelka> »APT's performance in applying the Pdiffs files, which are the diff format used for Packages, Sources, and other files in the archive has been slow. Improving performance for uncompressed files The ...«
<Sky[x]> jo jo
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kaksna ideja kako nej validiram crontab fajl?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] nope.. zihr se kaj najde na stackoverflowu ali kakšnem forumu :)
<Sky[x]> fora je da mam posebej fajl za to grrr
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: sam vem katra vrstiza ga zjebe ne pa kaj je error
<Sky[x]> se da ta crontab nekako pognat da vidis lahko error? :>
<Sky[x]> aja v cron.d mam celo :)
<Sky[x]> da vidim kaj google pravi
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-27
<CrazyLemon> madrfakin megla
<skyx__> pr men pa sonce :)
<skyx__> tolk toplo da zunej sedis lahko
<CrazyLemon> ne hval' se! prasec!
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CXD2EoyWQAAyH8a.jpg
<idioterna> dat prez
<netkat> :D
<netkat> na in zdej no audio in hall 1 ccc
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aMG1B5x_460s_v1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 16.km JV od OBREŽJA @27/12/2015 14:33:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+15.79+E
<pitastrudl_> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TnqBM_KUyE
<Pepelka> The Making of ArcaBoard - YouTube
<Pepelka> »ARCA Space Corporation announced today that it has created ArcaBoard. For the first time in history, every person will be able to fly whenever they want, whe...«
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 11.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 11.9°C
<zdobbie> one can try http://i.imgur.com/i9YXG7N.jpg
<napsy_> cer
<zdobbie> napsy_: ksn content maste na bus postajah v Londonu?
<zdobbie> & cer
<napsy_> vozni red je gor
<zdobbie> PNG? PDF? HTML?
<napsy_> custom
<zdobbie> NIH then
<zdobbie>  /joke
<zdobbie> hvala
<napsy_> je slika sicer, vendar mamo lasten format
<zdobbie> lasten format za slikovni data?
<napsy_> nekak, ja
<zdobbie> to zarad epaperja, al maste prevec denarja?
<napsy_> epaper zna prikazat 16 sivin
<napsy_> in je treba naredit pretvorbe
<zdobbie> aha, ok
<zdobbie> hvala
<napsy_> zaka pa te zanima?
<zdobbie> niste mel vcasih HTML?
<napsy_> ja, backend ma se vedno html, naprava pa prikazuje slike
<zdobbie> podatke o voznem redu prikazete v HTML, potem pa sprintate v 16-bit alpha?
<napsy_> nekako tak, ja
<zdobbie> ok, hvala
<zdobbie> firbec sam zdravim
<napsy_> :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: how u doin
<napsy_> ve kdo ce se na microsoftov navision dobit prek kake akademske licence?
<zdobbie> #microsoft-si plz
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie doin' aight
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: but not surgin
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie not yet!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koliko vas je?
<zdobbie> 2 :'|
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie jah povabi matjaza pa idioterno pa dz0nyja
<zdobbie> dz0ny:
<CrazyLemon> </shameless_ping>
<zdobbie> matjaz:
<zdobbie> idioterna: y not
<idioterna> pridem ja
<netkat> its back https://151.217.178.88/?id=2396219
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-26
<matjaz> happy leftovers day!
<CrazyLemon> so..sarma day? :/
<yang> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/vozilo-odneslo-v-soco-potonilo-z-deklico
<yang> ni mi jasno kako lahko ovinek sfališ, morda neizkušenost mlade voznice...
<yang> žalostno
 * yang Å¡tudira katere potice od treh bi se lotil
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi da je sfalila?
<yang> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/hollywood/video-britanski-mediji-obudili-seksualne-osebne-tezave-georgea-michaela
<yang> RIP, dobr je pel
<yang> Letos jih je kar nekaj pobralo, poslovili so se Bowie, Prince, Cohen, Parfitt, Michael. Rollingi k so bli najbolj excesni od vseh, so pa zgleda nesmrtni
<slax0r> sup
<slax0r> ma kdo se kako idejo da spravim ta intel 7260 wireless v pogon?
<slax0r> probal ze ta mainstream kernel, 4.9
<slax0r> 11n_disable na 1 in 8
<slax0r> skratka, vse kar sem lahko nasel po googlu
<slax0r> hudic se pa zmeraj ne najde nobenega omrezja
<yang2_> kaj mas to nek nov wifi driver ?
<slax0r> fresh ubuntu install
<slax0r> 7260 je hardware
<slax0r> podobne tezave kot ta tip http://askubuntu.com/questions/793416/cant-get-wifi-to-work-on-ubuntu-16-04-with-intel-wireless-7260-rev-c3
<slax0r> samo da je to desktop
<yang> naceloma, ce je starejsi driver potreben je verjetno ze v default ubuntu kernelu, ce pa je novejsi hardware, pa je vcasih potrebno pocakati na driver...
<slax0r> tako nov spet ni
<yang> morda pojdi skozi osnovni manual za "How to setup Wi-Fi on Ubuntu", naredi vse tako kot pise tam (torej instaliraj potrebne pakete) in potem ce se napaka se vedno ponavlja pac raziskuj naprej...
<yang> in vprasaj za informacijo naa IRCU, Forumu oz. askubuntu/stackexchange
<slax0r> what did I just do then? :)
<slax0r> anyhoo, reboot, pa vidimo kaj bo
<slax0r> l8r
<yang> obstaja tudi kanal #wireless
<yang> jaz grem malo na sonce
<CrazyLemon> 7260 and 7265 support
<CrazyLemon> 7260 and 7265 will not be supported by the newest firmware versions: the last firmware that was released for these devices is -17.ucode. Bug fixes will be ported to -17.ucode.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9azGzlvCygA
<CrazyLemon> lego.. power rangers...resident evil... meh
<yang> a ti so filmi  za otroke ?
<yang> to
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlGnGcvQsfA
<CrazyLemon> title pls
<CrazyLemon> ktnx
<zdobbie> Pepelko gor konektaj
<CrazyLemon> ni..na dopustu je
<CrazyLemon> pride po novem letu nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ni je*
<zdobbie> robots have rights too?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<yang> Jutri se začne 33C3 https://events.ccc.de/congress/2016/wiki/Main_Page
<yang> lowk3y: boš tam ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwN6AWxp2-c
<CrazyLemon> se ena teorija zarote
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C0TjQgaWQAAp_QV.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> yup..japanese style
<yang> Je kdo tukaj iz bele krajine ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> no..juretova babica
<CrazyLemon> tko da
<CrazyLemon> ne
<idioterna> moja mama
<idioterna> babica od mojih otrok.
<CrazyLemon> no..close enough :)
<idioterna> ja, sej ni vec bistvene razlike k je clovk star vec k 15 let
<CrazyLemon> a je še vedno shitty cesta do semiča/črnomlja?
<C-O-B-R-A> divje
<CrazyLemon> čist
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-27
<speed-> hhai
<zdobbie> oi
<msev-> wazzaaaapppppp
<matjaz> .yt my nigga
<jabuk> YG - My Nigga (Explicit) ft. Jeezy, Rich Homie Quan https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSrTnWDTdwI
<zdobbie> nekdo pa ne dela!
<CrazyLemon> msev?
<msev-> nope
<msev-> i'm at home
<msev-> treba porabt dopust
<speed-> baraba!
<msev-> someone has got to be
<skyx> :D
<skyx> eni se majo za carje ko rcejo ce jim izplacajo dopust :D
<speed-> jaz bom 1.1. mel skoraj 40 dni
<speed-> 2meseca bom doma
<speed-> naj se jebejo vsi po vrsti
<speed-> :d
<msev-> dobr speed-
<yang> speed-: sem pejt https://www.facebook.com/rajska.jahorina
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCMfmHda2Lo
<speed-> sel bom
<speed-> nekam kje me ne najdejo :)
<CrazyLemon> prekmurje?
<speed-> tam me se najbolj najdejo...
<speed-> kar postaja vse vecji problem :D
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Michael#Death
<yang> malo so updateali vzrok smrti
<idioterna> tebe pa res ful zanimajo take reci
<yang> idioterna: zato k editiram na WP
<yang> Jao te vložene zadeve pa francoske solate iz Hoferja, vse sladkano
<msev-> ja avstrijci majo radi sladko :D
<msev-> pa nemci
<CrazyLemon> sj moraš dat sladkor v "vložene zadeve" :)
<msev-> ne zastopm
<CrazyLemon> msev- https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/opis.png
<msev-> ja nevem če so kumarce pol vrjetn ni treba dat
<msev-> edin če je marmelada :D
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da gre čist v vsako zadevo X količina sladkorja :)
<CrazyLemon> sj ne daš pol kile..razn če boš vložil nekaj deset kilogramov zelenjave :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zj kanaliziraš svojo notranjo nono
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne spomnim se da bi nona to počela
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zj sm posodobu mycrofta ane
<msev-> k sm ga mogu k so Å¡li na nov backend
<msev-> in mi nč ne dela več :(
<msev-> prej mi je pa vse delal
<msev-> kašn shizzle
<CrazyLemon> https://trgovina.mercator.si/market/izdelek/997407/delikatesne-kumarice-natureta-530-g
<CrazyLemon> msev- klikni na sestavine :)
<msev-> vidm ja
<msev-> prov maš
<CrazyLemon> i know my foods :)
<msev-> you are quite a foody
<matjaz> foodie*
<msev-> my bad my bad
<CrazyLemon> mie*
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.2°C @27.12.2016 13:00 UTC.
<msev-> .blame koper
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 31% vzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:57, Kulminacija: 11:07:28, Sončni zahod: 15:28:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> pismo kok mate toplo
<CrazyLemon> 16.1 :)
<CrazyLemon> sam k piha :(
<CrazyLemon> 6.4m/s (23km/h)
<msev-> it huffed and it puffed and it blew CrazyLemons house down
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKlREq6uUF8
<yang> None so že vedle, kako se vlaga
<yang> Ce kdo isce siht v BTC-ju - (tehnologije PHP, MySQL, HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3) http://www.progmbh.com/en/jobs/
<zdobbie> imo je s tako ekspertizo boljs poiskat siht v IBMu
<yang> Heh to je bla dobra fora "MMS vam ne deluje ? Vam bomo poslali nastavitve na telefon" in sedaj od nikjer tega sporocila haha
<yang> pa sem nastavil ze sam s podatki iz  spletne strani pa ne deluje
<upd> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-12-26/commodity-futures-plunge-following-china-growth-downgrade
<idioterna> yang: cudn da te pol sam yellow media stuff zanima
<CrazyLemon> kako se v angleščini reče legendi..torej ko maš X različnih odtenkov na zemljevidu in pogledaš legendo da dobiš vn vrednost
<idioterna> key.
<idioterna> vcasih tut legend.
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 4.km  S od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @27/12/2016 18:55:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+15.27+E
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/5kj9vy/dutch_trash/dbolwu1/?
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<zdobbie> wat een hamsterpijper
<msev-> kako greš za dve ravni dol z cd?
<msev-> aja sam ../..
<CrazyLemon> sam
<zdobersek> serious?
<CrazyLemon> not so
<CrazyLemon> a bi se kdo igral?
<zdobbie_> ... can you specify
<CrazyLemon> do i have to?
<CrazyLemon> anyway..če bi se kdo igral.. i'm on steam playing DOI/Insurgency
<CrazyLemon> stupid internet
<dz0ny> .yt heavy soul heavy soul
<jabuk> You Me At Six - Heavy Soul (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnOWRS8-sDY
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-28
<upd> https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/huobi/btccny new high :D
<upd> 971$
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa eur usd gre tut pocas dol
<upd> :D
<upd> bo treba počas začet prodajat
<idioterna> ja jsm jih mel 16 za prodat
<idioterna> ostale mam pa spravlene
<idioterna> 4 sm prodal
<upd> ja dober je da usaj polovico prodaš tu
<upd> pol pa vsakih 50$ recimo prodaš 10%
<upd> pa nastaviš buy orderje okol 700-800$ ko pride correction
<upd> al pa spet kak hack :)
<idioterna> ma ne tolk dela si nocem dat
<idioterna> odkar je nad 900 pocas prodajam
<upd> pametno
<upd> https://libertyblitzkrieg.com/2016/12/27/indias-prime-minister-has-singlehandedly-crushed-the-economy-with-his-reckless-cash-ban/
<speed-> morgen
<matjaz> sup boiz
<speed-> nic
<speed-> v sluzbi smo
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ti
<matjaz> tudi
<matjaz> safr
<speed-> crap ja
<speed-> ka nas to silijo
<speed-> neclovesko
<metalcamp_> saj ne bo konec sveta :)
<metalcamp_> speed-: boš pa od januarja naprej dva mesca doma :>
<speed-> bom ja...
<speed-> to bi rad videl :D
<speed-> mislim, da dokler nedam odpovedi
<speed-> me nebojo resno jemali :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> v pol leta
<speed-> morem naredit
<metalcamp_> ?
<metalcamp_> odpoved?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> ampak nekaj naredit
<speed-> da bo dovol denara
<speed-> da jim povem adijo :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @28.12.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 33% severozahodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:41, Kulminacija: 11:04:41, Sončni zahod: 15:24:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<krt57> .vreme sevnica
<jabuk> ARSO: Lisca (943m): 4.5°C @28.12.2016 9:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% severovzhodnik 2.14 m/s (7.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:40, Kulminacija: 11:01:40, Sončni zahod: 15:21:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://legalhackers.com/advisories/PHPMailer-Exploit-Remote-Code-Exec-CVE-2016-10045-Vuln-Patch-Bypass.html
<zdobbie> http://www.frontpagecycling.com/60-minutes-investigates-mechanical-doping/
<zdobbie> this could be good?
<CrazyLemon> but not really?
<zdobbie> hopefully not, but who could say no to a bit of drama?
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9°C @28.12.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% jugovzhodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:10, Kulminacija: 11:07:57, Sončni zahod: 15:29:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> a čmo?
<zdobbie> dejmo
<CrazyLemon> pol pa pejmo ejga
<zdobbie> ejga
<skyx> a gremo na enega? :P
<speed-> pripelaj v graz!
<speed-> :D
<skyx> :D
<idioterna> s kala do graza je 14 ur
<speed-> lol
<speed-> toliko gli ni
<idioterna> s specjalko je
<speed-> ja to pa mogoce
<speed-> mas vinjeto haha
<idioterna> ne rabis
<speed-> drugace pa nevem
<speed-> na kolesu sem skoraj nic :D
<speed-> pa se to vse po ravnini
<speed-> ze mi na kurac ide ko morem prek avtoceste :)
<idioterna> ja jsm se ze pelu iz kopra do lendave k je podobno dalec
<speed-> fak
<idioterna> pa je blo okol 14 ur
<idioterna> mogoce je par ur manj ce si v formi
<speed-> ja svaka cast
<speed-> meni se v avtu nebi dalo tak dolgo vozit :)
<idioterna> ja na kolesu je fino
<idioterna> skos lepo piha
<speed-> saj ni slabo
<speed-> do prvega brega haha
<speed-> te pa posiknem jaz kolo v grabo :D
<idioterna> eh, mal prtisnes
<idioterna> kaj se pa zamudis
<idioterna> na drugi strani gre pa kar samo dol
<speed-> ja ampak
<speed-> ves mi smo ze tak grajeni
<speed-> za ravnico
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> ja sej breg je sam ravnica k je mal postrani
<speed-> meni se usesa stopajo
<speed-> ko grem v ms
<speed-> menjam 8metrov na 10km :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @28.12.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29% severnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:41, Kulminacija: 11:04:41, Sončni zahod: 15:24:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp_> .ping
<metalcamp_> ping
<jabuk> metalcamp_: pong
<CrazyLemon> uh..danes je bil pa awesome ride
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ni bilo tako toplo (13°)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 13.5°C @28.12.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% severozahodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:20, Kulminacija: 11:08:24, Sončni zahod: 15:30:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> 13 je toplo
<CrazyLemon> je..ampak prejšnji teden je bilo tudi 16-17°
<CrazyLemon> pa ni bil tako awesome ride kot danes recimo :)
<CrazyLemon> uu..en PR
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 31km do 4k
<CrazyLemon> pol zaključim za to leto
<idioterna> lepo da napredujes
<CrazyLemon> letos sm v decembru naredu več kilometrov kot v juliju :) tko da..končno prava zima :)
<zdobbie> wat een champ
<CrazyLemon> ikr
<CrazyLemon> btw! ben&jerry majo v sparju!
<upd> idioterna, to je to vrjetno
<upd> big red candles
<idioterna> kera stvar to
<idioterna> a k bo lihkar 1000 usd?
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/Vt2bR
<idioterna> tut tvoja percepcija sveta je dost podobna
<upd> down down
<idioterna> upd: ja pa sej to je skor vsak dan ksn tak dip
<upd> da ampak to je bil top
<upd> zdej gre pa proti 900
<idioterna> dej 2w graf poglej no
<upd> ja ?
<idioterna> ja men ne zgleda kot da gre dol no
<idioterna> ful je prevec buy orderjov povsod
<upd> ok pol pa kr glej 2w :d
<idioterna> da bi kr naenkrat ful zgrmel
<upd> no sj pač 50-100$
<idioterna> ja, mislm
<idioterna> do 10% se men ne zdi grozn za tolk volatile kokr je zdej no
<idioterna> ce bo pa ornk padl, pod 500 recimo
<idioterna> bom pa ene 30% evrskih stvari pobral ven pa kupu kojne
<upd> aja ok lol 500 pa ne
<upd> mja jaz gledam 1h-4h
<upd> če maš long term tak nima veze
<idioterna> aja ti si itak forex guy :)
<idioterna> zamenjas na pet minut :)
<yang> jst cakam da pade pod 400 spet
<upd> tko nekak
<idioterna> pol si upam da zdele dobr ujel
<idioterna> k bo zihr ksn rebound do vecera
<yang> ni se mi zdelo smiselno kupovat, ko je blo 850
<upd> jup prodal na vrhu
<yang> ceprav je zdej 100 vec
<upd> jah jest sm pa kupu pa je blo pol 150$ več
<upd> :D
<yang> ma itak je neko gamblanje vse skupaj
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> je
<upd> sj ko greš čez prehod za pešce je tud gambling :D
<idioterna> sploh ce si skrtica
<idioterna> pa probas vsak cent ujet
<idioterna> pol hitr spusis velik
<upd> greeeed
<yang> cakat sem moral ful cajta, da je slo iz tistih 400 na 650
<yang> nevem eno leto
<yang> pol sem pa takrat prodal
<yang> tko da all in all, mam plus
<yang> 650 je bil peak, zdaj pa je slo se visje, ampak bo spet padlo
<idioterna> sej 50% v enem letu je ful visok donos
<yang> ni se mi zdelo smiselno da bi tisto kar sem prodal pr 650 potem kupval pr 850
<yang> tko da mam kr lepo evre zdej
<yang> je pa pametno prodajat ob koncih leta k vedno zraste vrednost
<yang> sem pa opazil na ircu, da tej ta velki preprodajalci so gemblerji, hodijo v vegas in stavijo na pokru
<yang> in veckrat se je ze zgodilo, da se na ircu zadolzijo za kakih par BTCjev, pol pa ne vrnejo in kr skenslajo account, ko dobijo negativne feedbacke
<yang> verjetno marisko misli, da ima uvid v trejdanje in da lahko zasluzi, dejansko je pa vse skupaj samo gemblanje
<yang> ker nimas nobenega podatka kaksna bo vrednost cez eno leto
<idioterna> je kr grozn k se nepismeni spravjo v finance
<yang> pr tapravih firmah mas ti nek background in lahko naredis analizo podjetja pa vidim kam bi eventuelno slo
<yang> pa se vseeno se zmotijo
<yang> pr BTCju pa nimas nic
<idioterna> ja, to je tvoje mnenje
<idioterna> do njega imas pravico, ni pa zaradi tega nic manj napacno
<yang> cez 1 leto je lahko 10.000 ali pa 0
<yang> poglej poste iz nevem 2010, da bo 10.000 btc pa take
<yang> pa kukr jaz vem se ni bil vec od 1500
<yang> pa pol je nazaj na 200 padel
<idioterna> 1180
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> zdej je pa spet 970
<yang> ce bi BTC bil EDINI altcoin, pol bi bil veliko vec vreden
<idioterna> najbols ostale prepovedat i guess
<yang> ostali probajo biti tudi toliko popularni kot btc, pa se druge tehnologije so sedaj
<idioterna> ma, premalo ves o teh receh no
<idioterna> tezko je takemu razlozit zakaj se splaca investirat v bitcoin
<yang> ne splaca se
<yang> mi ne rabis razlagat
<yang> spaca se trejdat ce jih imas 100+ recimo
<yang> pa da to predstravlja 20% tvojega premozenja
<yang> ne pa 90%
<idioterna> motis se
<yang> pa se to te lahko heknejo, pa imas 0
<idioterna> tut glede tega se motis
<yang> vec ali manj so ze vse borze shekali, vkljucno z bitstampom
<yang> ampak glede na to, da so borze precej v plusu so pokrili ta minus
<idioterna> js nism borza
<idioterna> pa tut ce bi bil, who cares
<idioterna> pac, motis se v temeljih
<idioterna> ne razumes teh reci
<idioterna> ne ves kaj je recimo cost averaging
<idioterna> pa itak je vseen, ce nimas dnarja da bi ga investiral ga ne mors tko zasluzit
<idioterna> najprej moras delat kej druzga da zasluzis osnovo, s katero potem lahko delas
<yang> ja
<yang> ampak dons sem od enga kralja kupu revijo, btcja mu verjetn ne bi mogu podarit
<idioterna> zakaj ne
<yang> dvomim, da ve kaj je btc
<idioterna> a misls da mu je tezko nest QR kodo na btcbankomat
<idioterna> pa pobrat ven 200 evrov
<idioterna> ja najbrz ne ve ampak za dnar ldje marsikej nardijo
<yang> zgledu je zalosten
<idioterna> jah, sej ti tut ponavad zgledas zalosten
<yang> such is life
<idioterna> change it
<yang> https://events.ccc.de/congress/2016/wiki/Lightning:Free_Software_Song
<yang> upam, da bodo streamali tole hehe
<zdobbie> Hacker you'll be freeeEEEEEEEheeeheEEEEEhhheeeeeeee
<yang> No evo, tale security expert na 33c3 pravi, da v primeru Linuxa nisi kaj bistveno bolj varen kot s kaksnim drugim OS-om
<matjaz> seveda, sej jih ljudje konfiguriramo
<zdobbie> zase govorta
<matjaz> msev-u sigurno NSA gleda skoz kamerce
<yang> pravi, da je malware delan istocasno za vse OS-e
<idioterna> https://www.cnet.com/news/child-uses-sleeping-moms-fingerprints-to-buy-pokemon-gifts/
<idioterna> tolk o fingerprint securityju
<yang> haha
<yang> Snađi se
<pitastrudl> hallo
<CrazyLemon> kwae
<pitastrudl> guess what
<CrazyLemon> no
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> https://streaming.media.ccc.de/33c3/hallg
<CrazyLemon> no
<pitastrudl> ah dej no
<pitastrudl> so mel fajn slajde
<pitastrudl> naglas pa tak da te pobere
<pitastrudl> cyka bljat
<pitastrudl> ene 20 lokalnih ftp serverjev laufa tuki, DOWNLOAD ALL THE THINGS
<matjaz> ti si gor?
<pitastrudl> da
<matjaz> noiice! in, te je že kdo heknu? :D
<pitastrudl> en dashboard majo ki kaže kolko porna se pretaka po lokalni mrezi :D
<pitastrudl> 7gbps+
<pitastrudl> ne Å¡e
<pitastrudl> vsaj zdi se mi
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> nevem če mi vpn sploh pomaga ali ne
<matjaz> sploh ne vem zakaj si na karkoli povezan :D
<pitastrudl> coz internet :D
<pitastrudl> sej tudi če bi bil na 4G je isto
<matjaz> WINJDOWJS JXP. STILL ALJIJVE!
<pitastrudl> ta talk je pa biu neki
<pitastrudl> ta data mining spiegel online je biu baje ful dobr
<pitastrudl> sam je bil v [de]
<pitastrudl> live translatorja je blo pa tezko poslusat
<matjaz> pol mi je čisto vseeno če bi bil v japonščiini
<matjaz> zdej gledam o TLS 1.3
<pitastrudl> ok
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-29
<skyx> lp :)
<idioterna> o
<pitastrudl> noč
<skyx> :D
<pitastrudl> treba spat, da se jutri gre zgodaj na kongres
<pitastrudl> :D
<skyx> pitastrudl: kaksen kongres?
<pitastrudl> 33c3
<speed-> morgen
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1°C @29.12.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% jugovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:51, Kulminacija: 11:05:09, Sončni zahod: 15:25:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp_> dan!
<zdobbie> but why
<metalcamp_> y not
<speed-> hai
<CrazyLemon> ohai
<pitastrudl> jutro
<krt57> .vreme Lisca
<jabuk> ARSO: Lisca (943m): -3.8°C @29.12.2016 10:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% severovzhodnik 2.89 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:05, Kulminacija: 11:02:12, Sončni zahod: 15:22:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> http://www.karriere.at/jobs/4677236
<speed-> ce koga zanima :D
<zdobbie> porsche 911 nimate pod perks
<speed-> ne
<speed-> to je osebna lastnina
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> meh!
<idioterna> aber sie benotigen mann muss sehr gut deutsch kennen
<idioterna> speed-: to pol ni za take kot si ti? :)
<speed-> eh
<speed-> marsikaj pise
<speed-> pa ne drzi :D
<zdobbie> "Teamarbeit mit hoch qualifizierten Kolleginnen und Kollegen"
<zdobbie> ELI5: scrum
<metalcamp_> lol
<speed-> nezerensko kvalificirani smo!
<zdobbie> hjålp
<zdobbie> I am børed
<speed-> +1
<idioterna> weirdos
<idioterna> s kulesam pejte an
<speed-> se kak rad
<speed-> ce pa morem tu bit :D
<zdobbie> ja tanartabuls
<zdobbie> da me vsipa na taprvi zaplati ledu
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: led? kje?
<zdobbie> na cesti
<zdobbie> v sencnih legah
<idioterna> ja zimske gume dej gor ane
<metalcamp_> ježevke :)
<matjaz> EXCUSES
<speed-> zimskih gum nimam za avto
<speed-> kaj sele za bicikil :D
<matjaz> sej a mate v prekmurski republiki predpisane za čez zimo?
<matjaz> :D
<skyx> haha :D
<speed-> pa glej
<speed-> nisi kriv dokler ne dokazejo
<speed-> to si mi tak razlagamo
<speed-> zakone jemljemo bolj kot priporocila
<zdobbie> ne obstajajo zimske pnevmatike za porsche 911
<zdobbie> al kuko
<speed-> lol
<speed-> tista osebna last ni moja
<speed-> ampak lastnikova haha
<speed-> in ja kak kaze je on kupo rajsi novi porsche
<speed-> kak pa zimske gume gor dal
<speed-> pac je tak bolj enostavno :D
<zdobbie> a zato svicas
<speed-> eh jaz sploh ne svicam
<speed-> sosed pa jaz se mava najlepse na firmi
<speed-> vsi jamrajo
<speed-> midva pa lepo lagano :D
<metalcamp_> speed-: potem se pa čudiš zakaj ostali jamrajo :D
<speed-> ne ne cudim se sploh
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/y2QzS1X.gifv
<zdobbie> I have the bandana, but I don't have the banana
<zdobbie> ergo, not me
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 3°C @29.12.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% vzhodnik 4.1 m/s (14.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:49, Kulminacija: 11:02:16, Sončni zahod: 15:21:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 3° on pa o zaplatah ledu
<CrazyLemon> niga pls
<skyx> smartinsko jezero v celju ima 3cm debel led
<skyx> hodis lahko gor normalno
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da lahko _normalno_ hodis po ledu :p
<yang> 5cm pravijo da mora biti
<yang> da lahko hodis
<yang> najmanj
<yang> drugace se zna zgoditi da zaplavas
<yang> ko sem bil pa otrok pa je bil tok debel led v avstriji, da sem videl nekoga k se je z avtom gor vozil
<idioterna> sam v avstriji so tolk retarded da z avti po ledu vozijo
<skyx> yang: ce si res na polno skakal je zacelo pokat :) mankala sta se tista 2cm :P
<idioterna> mi smo tkole sli
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RLygWHMfvM
<matjaz> mi pa tkole nekak
<matjaz> že dolgo je tega
<matjaz> http://www.slovenijanadlani.si/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/jezero-pozimi.jpg
<idioterna> ja jsm par dni nazaj bil
<idioterna> mi je ful fino drsat
<idioterna> ceprov ce sanke vlacis za sabo je bolj zajeban :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..prilagodiš sanke da ne bo toliko trenja ane!
<CrazyLemon> lube them up!
<matjaz> namontiraš nože spodaj ne
<matjaz> ezpz
<CrazyLemon> ^
<idioterna> ja sej ni to problem
<idioterna> ravnotezje mas drugace pol
<yang> matjaz: tudi jaz sem sel takrat
<yang> ko je zamrznilo prvic po 10 al kok letih
<matjaz> yup
<matjaz> mi smo skakali čez razpoke okoli otoka
<matjaz> stupid stupid
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/CyPHj
<yang> februar 2012
<yang> na drugi strani je blo pa ze tkole - http://imgur.com/a/djuXV
<matjaz> load average: 105.85, 46.94, 18.12
<matjaz> vau
<yang> pa se 3 za v okvir http://imgur.com/a/UdVyh
<yang> idioterna: tole mors nabavit za otroke http://imgur.com/a/Jild7
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> matjaz thats not wow..if you have lots of cores...lots!
<zdobbie> que paso?
<CrazyLemon> passo del stelvio
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, the number is 4
<CrazyLemon> matjaz 4 is not lots..i repeat 4 is not lots
<CrazyLemon> do you copy?!
<matjaz> yes I paste
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/neoprene-ride
<zdobbie> legacy prene or gtfo
<idioterna> pr legacyprene prsti na nogfahzmrznejo
<idioterna> kaj sm pa to natipku zdej
<idioterna> pr legacyprene prsti na nogah zmrznejo
<zdobbie> alt-windstopper
<idioterna> ja to je bl legacy pomoje
<matjaz> .yt glass animals pork soda
<jabuk> Glass Animals - Pork Soda https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxKWU7VqI9c
<matjaz> splača se cel album poslušat
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/ZC4Dpdg.gifv
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/radio-koper/prispevki/novice/ob-gradbiscu-izvlecnega-tira-bosta-pol-leta-zaprti-lokalna-cesta-in-kolesarska-pot/411254
<CrazyLemon> pfft!
<skyx> a so ti zaprl pot?
<CrazyLemon> jp...zdaj se moram po krajši poti peljat!
<CrazyLemon> animals!
<pitastrudl> https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2016/Fahrplan/events/8406.html
<pitastrudl> je biu dobr talk :)
<CrazyLemon> about cs:go?
<pitastrudl> naj
<pitastrudl> nah
<pitastrudl> quake
<pitastrudl> ta tut https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8407-an_elevator_to_the_moon_and_back
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-30
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/geneva-canton-publishes-evoting-system-source-code?platform=hootsuite
<dz0ny> .yt Pete Tong - Your Love (Kölsch Remix / Instrumental)
<jabuk> Pete Tong - Your Love (Kölsch Remix / Instrumental) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y56YOq73cVY
<metalcamp_> .yt komaton birdyland
<jabuk> Komaton - Birdyland (Original Mix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4usJaidOoc
<metalcamp_> dz0ny: ček it out
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 4.4°C @30.12.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% jugovzhodnik 0.1 m/s (0.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:39, Kulminacija: 11:09:20, Sončni zahod: 15:32:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.7°C @30.12.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 28% severnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:28, Kulminacija: 11:08:53, Sončni zahod: 15:31:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> uf tkole pa ni več na bledu ledu...zj se skoz bl v trope pomikamo :)
<krt57> .vreme  Lisca
<jabuk> ARSO: Lisca (943m): -3.5°C @30.12.2016 10:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% severovzhodnik 3.35 m/s (12.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:13, Kulminacija: 11:02:40, Sončni zahod: 15:23:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .roll danes, jutri
<jabuk>  jutri
<CrazyLemon> .vrzi
<jabuk> glava
<CrazyLemon> .roll danes, jutri
<jabuk>  jutri
<CrazyLemon> c'mon dude!
<CrazyLemon> jutri bo bl mrzlo
<zdobbie> zakaj ne danes, potem pa se jutri?
<CrazyLemon> look who's talkin'
<CrazyLemon> kdaj si ti bil zadnjič na kolesu? :>
<zdobbie> I have retired and am now working in the support system
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu rabim 31km
<CrazyLemon> in mi je čist vseeno kdaj jih naredim..sam bi raje danes coz you know..temperature
<zdobbie> prodam za 60EUR
<CrazyLemon> 120€ ali pa no deal
<zdobbie> what
<zdobbie> no
<CrazyLemon> nič..odidem
<zdobbie> odhajas
<zdobbie> .yt mi2 odhajas
<jabuk> Mi2 - Odhajaš https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8tdLOQZaws
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/x/utZw0jBa/ http://www.investopedia.com/articles/forex/05/macddiverge.asp
<zdobbie> blublublublublublublub
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilnost/novice/pozimi-si-varnostnega-pasu-ne-zapnite-cez-bundo/411025
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5p0gqCIEa8&feature=youtu.be
<yang> https://datacenter.iers.org/web/guest/eop/-/somos/5Rgv/latest/16
<zdobbie> lost me at "INTERNATIONAL EARTH ROTATION"
<CrazyLemon> skoraj sm bubija povozu
<CrazyLemon> wasnt that awesome ride like the last time
<CrazyLemon> but 4k \o/
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaHc-aZZBo0
<zdobbie> hjålp
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/jigokunt/status/814292023020756992
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie katere hlače do 70€ bi izbral https://www.extremevital.com/sl/kolesa/kolesarske-hlace-oprijete-c-4_37_39.html?page=4 ?
<idioterna> oprijete hlace so sam za pedre, a ne ves tega.
<idioterna> drugac mors pa najprej povedat za kaksne temperature isces
<CrazyLemon> ne..kaj pol moram gledat baggy ?
<CrazyLemon> tukaj so sam kratke hlače če nisi kliknil na link in opazil :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ene so 3/4
<idioterna> aja ne nism
<idioterna> a mas bon za extremevital
<idioterna> k ce nimas bi priporocal bike24 al pa chainreactioncycles
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nope..sam sm gledal pa nism nič takega/boljšega najdu na bike24 :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kaj ti za eno velikost nosiš? XL?XXL?
<CrazyLemon> ker js če gledam ta size chart..me po velikosti prestavi na 3XL ali več :D
<CrazyLemon> če gledam inseam me prestavi na 5XL :D
<CrazyLemon> zato bi tudi raje extremevital ker lahko pol hlače vrnem/zamenjam :)
<zdobbie> "ker js če gledam ta size chart..me po velikosti prestavi na 3XL ali več :D" LULULULULULUL
<CrazyLemon> https://www.castelli-cycling.com/_ui/desktop/common/images/Size-Chart-ENG.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.extremevital.com/catalog/images/sizechart/size_bike_castelli.jpg
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: XXL
<zdobbie> jebenti si velik
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kok si pa visok?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj si me spomnu..res imam 10€ bon za extreme vital.. ponujajo ob registraciji :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna 188
<idioterna> aha hm weird
<idioterna> jsm 190 pa mi je XXL cist ok
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: z naramnicami?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie hm?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kera dimenzija ti pa pade v 3XL
<CrazyLemon> hlače? seveda
<CrazyLemon> idioterna inseam
<zdobbie> hlace z naramnicami?
<CrazyLemon> [18:02:20] <CrazyLemon>: hlače? seveda
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: od pete do jajc mas 90+ ? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne..inseam mam 90
<idioterna> aha kr kul
<CrazyLemon> torej v primeru castellija je to 5XL?
<idioterna> js mam 89
<CrazyLemon> idioterna čak..ne morem met js tako velikih jajc..
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kratke hlace?
<CrazyLemon> grem se Å¡e enkrat izmerit
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie of course
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: cak kva
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: IMHO inseam za kratke hlace ni tko pomemben
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne sej mert mors do dimelj
<idioterna> jajca umaknes z roko
<idioterna> za to te bog ne bo kaznoval!
<idioterna> ce ne delas tega prepogosto.
<zdobbie> in v temi
<zdobbie> jst mam inseam 90
<zdobbie> hips ~91
<CrazyLemon> ja..inseam je tam okrog 90
<CrazyLemon> hips..100
<zdobbie> pa ca$telli hlace kupujem M
<CrazyLemon> prsi..94cm
<zdobbie> pas?
<CrazyLemon> 91
<zdobbie> kva ti delas v bokih
<CrazyLemon> my hips dont lie!
<zdobbie> but your chest and waist do
<CrazyLemon> levi bok je malce vn
<zdobbie> ja nazaj not ga potisn
<CrazyLemon> nea gre!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: IMHO, ce izberes ca$telli, pejt prvic v trgovino pomert in magari kupt
<CrazyLemon> mama mogla neki zaj... ko sm bil majhen
<zdobbie> pol pa naprej narocuj iz .de
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meni je čist vseeno a je cashtelli ali kaj druzga :)
<zdobbie> ca$stelli ma zlo fine vlozke, tud v bol cheap modelih
<CrazyLemon> te sm gledal https://www.extremevital.com/sl/kolesa/kolesarske-kratke-hlace-z-naramnicami-evoluzione-p-12825.html...sam te so L in se mi zdi da L ni zame
<CrazyLemon> https://www.extremevital.com/sl/kolesa/kolesarske-hlace-castelli-velocissimo-p-19061.html    te so pa za jureta
<zdobbie> razen, ce bos nosu vlozke od Tosame
<zdobbie> huehuehuehue
<CrazyLemon> castelli velocissimo na bike24 100€.. pri extreme 70€ :)
<CrazyLemon> castelli evoluzione pri extreme vital 55...pri bike24 80.. enough said
<CrazyLemon> ok..koda velja tudi če je v akciji..which is good for me
<CrazyLemon> zdaj me sam Å¡e zanima katera velikost
<CrazyLemon> pa katere hlače :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koliko si visok?
<zdobbie> 184
<CrazyLemon> pa M hlače?
<zdobbie> ya
<CrazyLemon> fuck it..bom naroču te evoluzione ki so L
<CrazyLemon> M se mi zdi da bi bile premajhne
<CrazyLemon> razn če je kdo že imel specialized hlače ? ker te https://www.extremevital.com/sl/kolesa/kolesarske-hlace-specialized-rbx-comp-p-19367.html so mi tudi kul..sam ne vem kak vložek majo
<zdobbie> evoluzi-oh-ne
<CrazyLemon> torej castelli it is
<CrazyLemon> done!
<CrazyLemon> kul je ker lahko dam naslov za prevzem trgovino v luciji :)
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> the fuck
<CrazyLemon> .imdb keeping up with the joneses
<jabuk> Keeping Up with the Joneses |21 Oct 2016 105 min| Action, Comedy
<jabuk> A suburban couple becomes embroiled in an international espionage plot when they discover that their seemingly perfect new neighbors are government spies.
<jabuk> IMDB:5.8/10 (3,285 glasov) | Tomato: 4.4/10 104 reviews (users: 3.2/5 9715 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2387499
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the girl on the train
<jabuk> The Girl on the Train |07 Oct 2016 112 min| Drama, Mystery, Thriller
<jabuk> A divorcee becomes entangled in a missing persons investigation that promises to send shockwaves throughout her life.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.7/10 (33,607 glasov) | Tomato: 5.4/10 224 reviews (users: 3.3/5 26823 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3631112
<CrazyLemon> the grand tour it is
<zdobbie> TdF?
<zdobbie> Vuelta?
<zdobbie> Giro?
<CrazyLemon> namibia
<zdobbie> can't beat this drama https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Py1Tr97x5o
<CrazyLemon> title pls
<CrazyLemon> pepelka is on vacay
<zdobbie> "GIRO DRAMA WHAT THE FUCK DO WATCH THIS"
<CrazyLemon> ahh :(
<CrazyLemon> poor Steven
<CrazyLemon> res si je zaslužu da zmaga giro..f**king snow!
<matjaz> glihkar pogledu TGT
<matjaz> a ma kdo kakega beetla za prodat? :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a bi rad bugieja naredu?
<matjaz> glej kako je epic no!
<CrazyLemon> sej bom gledal..če pa me motiš!
<CrazyLemon> stop it!
<zdobbie> ELON STAHP http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2016/12/self_driving_cars_will_exacerbate_organ_shortages.html
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/JyE2z2g.gifv
<CrazyLemon> matjaz no ja..ni bil lih epic TGT ampak ok :D
<skyx> lp
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-31
<yang> Kaj je zdaj zaspanci
<idioterna> ti si zaspanc!
<yang> a se ne spis ?
<Krutec> idioterna nikol ne spi
<yang> ma dvojnika
<yang> k tipka namesto njega
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> pravjo, da je linuzx multi-user system, tko da mas lahk na IRC klientu dvojnika pol :)
<yang> kupil sem halogensko zarnico
<yang> v cemu se razlikuje od neonskih ?
<yang> a je bolsa al slabsa za oci
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> za oci?
<idioterna> zakaj si pa to kupu?
<idioterna> valda kupis LED
<yang> k je bla poceni
<yang> 2 eur je bla LED pa 6 eur
<yang> pise < 1.0 sec
<yang> kaj to pomeni da utripne 1x na sekundo ?
<idioterna> ja, pa petnajst jih bos porabil ko bi ena led se vedno delala
<yang> aja to ni panike, moral sem kupit eno danes, k ne bom su do 3. januarja v trgovino
<yang> pol bom su pa v bauhaus po malo boljso
<yang> 2000h ma tale
<yang> oz. 8000 prizigov
<yang> une LED pa 25 let
<idioterna> <1s je verjetno kolk rabi da doseze polno svetilnost
<yang> verjetno je to ja
<yang> ampak baje so te nove zarnice take da utripajo zelo hitro, tiste stare na nitko pa svetijo stalno
<Krutec> jest sm jih za celo bajto kupil prek amazona
<idioterna> halogenke nc ne utripajo
<idioterna> sam UV svetlobo oddajajo
<yang> hm, komaj 83 dni bi zdrzala ce bi skoz gorela
<yang> 1. "XY Has written over 300 publications, since YYYY" - 2. "XY has published over 300 works, since YYYY" - 3. "XY has published over 300 translations and books, since YYYY"   kaj je najboljsa formulacija ? Mater je ze pozno, mozgani mi ne delajo
<yang> jaz bi dal 2
<idioterna> ti lepo napis da je farski usekanc
<yang> haha
<Krutec> lol
<idioterna> bo najbl prov!
<Krutec> jure dej v en samostan kernel source code na roke prepisat v en tak ancient book
<idioterna> pa ne pozabt napisat
<idioterna> ceprav je sin uglednega komunista
<idioterna> no loh pa tut obrnes, ce ti je tko bl vsec
<idioterna> ceprav je odrascal v druzini, kjer ni bilo prostora za bozji nauk, je vendarle nasel pravo pot
<Krutec> ugleden komunist, sin farskega usekanca
<idioterna> aja ja sej to so bli pa pretty much vsi i guess
<idioterna> sto let nazaj si dost tezko bil sin kogarkol k ni farski usekanc, k je mela cerkev tak power
<Krutec> zdej mormo pazt kako uporabljamo izraz 'sto let nazaj'
<Krutec> ker kmal bo sto let nazaj 1950
<idioterna> ja 1916 mislm.
<idioterna> pa tut 1917 ni dost bols
<idioterna> a si gledu joyeux noel
<yang> zdej k je pozna ura, dam lahk eno nsfw kaj bo leta 2080
<yang> sam da najdem
<Krutec> nope, k reces 1917 mi gre po glavi sam ww1
<idioterna> a titov naslednik bo umrl
<idioterna> Krutec: ja sej, joyeux noel je o ww1
<idioterna> kr hud film
<idioterna> dobr farsko bando pokaze
<Krutec> prejle sm prav nezdravo vecerjal
<Krutec> dva piskota pa pivo zdej dokoncujem
<idioterna> hm piskote so gor pekl sej res
<idioterna> loh bi jih su iskat
<Krutec> a ga te dni se vedno s petardam norijo po kokoski
<idioterna> baje ja
<idioterna> tle pr nas ni se nc
<idioterna> poljaki smo mirni
<idioterna> fuzinci ga verjetn bl pokajo
<Krutec> hehe good old fuzine
<Krutec> jest sm pa prejle mal lopatal novo zalogo snega
<idioterna> blagor teb
<Krutec> jutr pa upam da se mi ne bo treba kej dalec premikat
<idioterna> js bi z veseljem s kidal pol metra snega
<idioterna> z dvorisca
<idioterna> ves kasn velik iglu bi bil to
<idioterna> tamali bi totalno uzival
<Krutec> jest moj sneg k sosed vrzem
<Krutec> k majo dva mulca in jim je najvecji uzitek
<idioterna> ej od kje pa pride k teb sneg
<idioterna> z atlantika?
<Krutec> hm dobro vprasanje
<Krutec> vem sam da zarad 'lake effect' vec snega vrze ta juznim cez mejo
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> to najbrz pomen da prov od severa dobite te
<idioterna> depresije pa ciklone
<Krutec> ja najbolj verjetno
<idioterna> ja na zahodu so neki resni hribi tko da od tam pomoje ne
<Krutec> zdej zadnje par tednov je prav nor veter
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/2H2oJ
<Krutec> ker temperature skacejo od -25 do +10
<idioterna> yang: zakaj je pa to nsfw
<Krutec> hehe sam dobra
<yang> Krutec: v kermu mestu zivis
<yang> idioterna: jah ponekod je vse kar je golega nad popkom nsfw
<idioterna> ponekod je nsfw vse kar ni pod deko
<Krutec> yang: Milton (zahodno od Toronta)
<yang> Krutec: baje da najvec ljudi zivi v mestih tik ob meji z ZDA
<yang> gor visje pa sam eskimi
<idioterna> no ja no
<idioterna> "tik ob meji" je verjetno prvih 2000 km od meje
<idioterna> pol naslednjih 3000km pa sam se eskimi ja
<yang> enga poznam k je v Halifaxu odrascal samo zadnjih 15 let je v Londonu
<Krutec> najvecja koncentracija je res ob juzni meji sam ne cez celo mejo..v glavnem toronto, montreal pa na zahodni obali vancouver
<Krutec> meja v preriji je tko dead zone k sever
<idioterna> ce bomo sli kdaj v kanado bi js kr ottawo najrajs
<yang> sranje tolk casa sem pokonc da sem ze racen ratal
<idioterna> no banff bi tut ampak je zaprt
<yang> lacen
<idioterna> sm prebral da se ne mors preselt tja ce nisi zaposlen tam
<idioterna> se prav mors met doktorat iz gozdarstva al pa bit kelnar
<idioterna> al pa snazilka
<Krutec> brb
<yang> v kanado ?
<idioterna> ne, v banff
<idioterna> mislm sej banff je v kanadi sam ne pustijo tja nobenga
<idioterna> tko k triglavski narodni park
<idioterna> ne mors nc gradit
<yang> nc grem jst, lepo chatajta se naprej
<yang> LN
<idioterna> srecno
<krt57> .vreme lisca
<jabuk> ARSO: Lisca (943m): 3°C @31.12.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 10% vzhodnik 0.66 m/s (2.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:18, Kulminacija: 11:03:08, Sončni zahod: 15:23:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<krt57> .vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): -6.7°C @31.12.2016 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% jugovzhodnik
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:22, Kulminacija: 11:03:56, Sončni zahod: 15:24:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CCU-oKGUsAAO1CP.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/RussianEmbassy/status/814564127230271489
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dretnx> skyx:  uporabljaš Go v službi?
<skyx> dretnx: kaj te zanima? :)
<dretnx> skyx: kakšne vrste aplikacij programirate?
<CrazyLemon> meh..včeraj mi je očitno zračnica spustila ker je bil majhn košček žice v plašču
<CrazyLemon> danes zamenjam..in jo pincham in nimam več zračnic
<CrazyLemon> in seveda funsports dela ob sobotah do 12.00.. weirdos
<skyx> grrrr
<skyx> CrazyLemon: pejdi babe lovit :P
<CrazyLemon> skyx hm..a misliš da majo s sabo zračnice? hmm
<zdobbie> sej mas 4kkm
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mam..ampak jutri je 1.1
<CrazyLemon> pa 12°
<CrazyLemon> in seveda tisti ki ima na internetu da dela do 13.00 dela v bistvu do 12.00
<CrazyLemon> pa kakšen delovni čas majo da boli glava.. 9-12 ter 16-19
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie rabiš zračnici 700x18-23?
<CrazyLemon> hmm..pravijo da lahko 18-23 zračnico dam v 25 plašč
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1°C @31.12.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% vzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:03, Kulminacija: 11:06:05, Sončni zahod: 15:27:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> American actress, screenwriter, and author Carrie Fisher dies at the age of 60, and her mother, actress and singer Debbie Reynolds (pictured), dies one day later at the age of 84.
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> že tri zračnice pinchal
<CrazyLemon> fucking tyre levers
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: what levers
<idioterna> a nimas specjalke
<idioterna> pa clincherje
<idioterna> tm ne rabs nobenih leversov
<CrazyLemon> idioterna seveda rabiš
<CrazyLemon> še posebej če maš wired plašč :)
<CrazyLemon> https://static.evanscycles.com/production/tools--maintenance/puncture-repair--prevention/product-image/969-638/park-tyre-lever-set-3-00103210-9999-1.jpg      tile suxajo ker hitro pinchaš
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vartools.com/en/tyre-levers-carded-var-p512.php   tale zgleda awesome
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -2°C @31.12.2016 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% zahodnik 0.1 m/s (0.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:03, Kulminacija: 11:06:05, Sončni zahod: 15:27:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> brrr
<yang> :)
<yang> .vreme ptuj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ptuj (222m): -4.1°C @31.12.2016 17:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:18, Kulminacija: 11:00:47, Sončni zahod: 15:20:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 38min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -3°C @31.12.2016 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% zahodnik 0.1 m/s (0.4 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:03, Kulminacija: 11:06:05, Sončni zahod: 15:27:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Zdravo in srečno vsem, lepo praznujte !
<yang> https://www.cd-cc.si/sl/glasba/novoletni-koncert-9911/
<matjaz> boiz, srečno, zdravo, uspešno, ne preveč zaležano 0x7E1!
<matjaz> jest grem pit
<matjaz> AJ!
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-01
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 4.km  J od Å KOFJE LOKE @01/01/2017 02:22:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.13+N,+14.29+E
<msev-> srečnga pa zdravga dudez!
<CrazyLemon> happy new year..or smth :)
<idioterna> https://i.redditmedia.com/WJbWT2Aq2KQ3KQO_XZPZOh9fx5QASnhe1g582hutN3o.png?w=705&s=64df1e7fac0065f4fb8e69a2902a6880
<CrazyLemon> hm.. brazil is 1 germany is 7 ? i dont get it
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil_v_Germany_(2014_FIFA_World_Cup)
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5°C @01.01.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 32% jugovzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:36, Kulminacija: 11:09:49, Sončni zahod: 15:33:01
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 46min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 3.2°C @01.01.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 43% jugovzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:47, Kulminacija: 11:10:16, Sončni zahod: 15:33:45
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 46min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<LorD_DDooM> o/
<CrazyLemon> o7
<CrazyLemon> a veš tist ko se registriraš na stran pa daš kr eno letnico za rojstni dan... Za tvoj rojstni dan ti z veseljem poklanjamo 5 % dodatnega popusta na celoten nakup. :D
<idioterna> kr en datum misls
<idioterna> 1. 1. je dost universal default
<CrazyLemon> ja..zato pa pravi kr eno letnico.. DD,MM ne spreminjam :)
<yang> 10.11 ponavadi pomeni 10. november pri nas, v ameriki pa 11. oktober, tko da ta forma zapisovanja datumov je zgresena
<yang> ce imas formo "10 nov 2017" pa povsod vejo za kateri dan se gre
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne smes povedat dd.mm.
<idioterna> yang: ce mas rojstn dan 1. 1. je dost vseen kako zapises
<idioterna> al pa 30. kergakol tut tezko obrnes.
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8.8°C @01.01.2017 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 29% jugozahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:36, Kulminacija: 11:09:49, Sončni zahod: 15:33:01
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 46min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Zdele je cajt za Å trausa
<CrazyLemon> zdele je čas za kolo
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> pejte s kolesom vn, ful je lepo vreme
<jabuk1> M 1.9 > 2.km  V od JELÅ AN @01/01/2017 12:05:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+14.3+E
<yang> mmmmm, kaksen strudel mi je soseda prinesla, tako dobrega nisem jedel že leta
<zdobbie> m, CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> v PILu si
<zdobbie> http://www.mladinska.com/pil/iz_zadnje_stevilke/it
<zdobbie> zdej moram it pa po telefon, da pofotkane slikce dol spravim ...
<zdobbie> wat een GG
<yang> Free as a free beer !
<zdobbie> as in
<zdobbie> and no
<zdobbie> stvar stane 5.20EUR v prosti prodaji
<yang> Kaj je lepšega kt se zaklent ven iz strežnika na novo leto, pa čakat, da ga kdo reboota čez 3 dni, ko pridejo k sebi :)
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> mors met virtualko najeto kje k majo 24/7 support
<yang> Če si majster si majster
<yang> sem uporabil, vse kar imam na voljo, IRc, e-mail in SMS, zgleda je zaleglo, k je en prsu na IRC :)
<idioterna> no vids
<idioterna> brat je reku da je blo mirno na urgenci
<yang> začuda
<yang> a samo en je tam ?
<yang> k sem zadnjič srečal še enga drucga, k dela na urgenci
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ful jih je baje
<idioterna> 5 al 6
<yang> aha
<yang> ampak istočasno jih je 5 ?
<idioterna> ja baje
<idioterna> mislm na ukc
<idioterna> na urgenci verjetn en svet
<yang> aha
<idioterna> dunno
<yang> mislim bolnice v UKC majo vsaka svojga
<idioterna> gradbisce je
<yang> ze zaradi infromacij
<idioterna> ja ta bajta k je ta velika
<idioterna> jih ma tolk
<yang> recimo na ttravmi, pa na onkoloskem pa nevroloski klinika ma vsaka svojga varnostnika itd.
<idioterna> jaja
<yang> enga sem poznal k je delal na ocesni
<yang> pol je dela pa nekje drugje v eni trgovini
<yang> delal
<yang> pa je bil redna stranka pri nas, k je v blizini zivel
<yang> no v glavnem nisem ga videl kake 7-10 dni, pa pride pol ena zenska k sem jo tut poznal od prej pa pravi, a ves da je 3 dni nazaj umrl
<yang> da je mel ta hitrega raka
<yang> dolg ni hotu k dohtarju, ko je pa sel so mu pa rekli da je v zadnjem stadiju al neki, sej je razlagal kak mesec prej
<idioterna> suicide by cancer
<yang> pil je precej
<yang> mislim vsak dan po kakih 6 pirov je prhajal iskat
<zdobbie> wat een enabler
<zdobbie> hjålp
<zdobbie> p6 se mi noce na nbeno racunalo povezat prek usb kabla
<yang> idioterna: zdej vrtijo nek novodobni punk na Studentu verjetno
<yang> al pa starega
<yang> kaj pa vem
<idioterna> dunno
<zdobbie> ful kul
<zdobbie> mogoc je su disk v maloro
<yang> zgleda da bo dobro leto
<yang> smo dobr zacel vidm
<yang> sami hardware faulti bodo
<idioterna> ja js mam letos v povprecju en orgazem na mal manj k 4 ure tko da se res ne morm prtozvat
<idioterna> je pa res da bo slo to kr hitr na dol
<zdobbie> cherish it
<CrazyLemon> kr prijeten začetek sezone..sam k so bile zaplate ledu pa je bila jeba :>
<zdobbie> crisis averted
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/a/BPas2
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie where my name at?!
<zdobbie> ja ti si javna podoba ubuntu.si
<zdobbie> bog i batina
<zdobbie> ali vise batina nego bog
<CrazyLemon> no to sm lih mislu napisat :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡pilaka sm spet vidu!
<zdobbie> gratz
<zdobbie> kr dober dan zate
<CrazyLemon> "kožic"
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<yang> idioterna: a mas ti vagino al kako dosezes 6 orgazmom dnevno :) ?
<CrazyLemon> "dok"
<CrazyLemon> e moj vid
<yang> to pomen 42 orgazmov na tedn :)
<yang> v "povprecju"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lahk bi vsaj dal povezavo do www.ubuntu.si/ogled
<zdobbie> yang: za letos je reku
<CrazyLemon> sej je short
<zdobbie> i.e. ~14h
<yang> aja
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: seveda nisem jst tega pisu
<yang> narobe sem prebral
<yang> sem mislu da ti je v 2016 prhajal na manj ko 4 ure :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie well..make it better!
<yang> jst mam rekord tam nekje 10+ orgazmov v enem veceru, sicer je rekord od takrat k sem mel 18 let
<zdobbie> didn't know that, but do tell more
<CrazyLemon> pls don't
<zdobbie> kr dej
<zdobbie> bomo linkal log v topicu
<zdobbie> 10+ tho
<zdobbie> respect
<idioterna> yang: eno mam na razpolago ja
<zdobbie> that's ... sexist
<yang> multiorgazmični penis
<idioterna> vzajemno je
<idioterna> ma nc ni multiorgazmicni
<yang> zdobbie: ja, žena kuha pa posrpavlja , idioterna pa irca, temu se prav vzajemnost
<idioterna> nimam zene
<yang> no pol pa gospodinjo, sej je prakticno isto
<idioterna> pa tut ce bi jo mel ne bi mela tradicionalne delitve vlog
<idioterna> z gospo zdele
<idioterna> ma bom kr sliku
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/IMG_20170101_150247.jpg
<yang> dans pride soseda s strudlom pa mi pravi "Sem mislila da bo psicka pritekla..." :(
<yang> k ji je vcas vedno nosila meso pa kosti
<idioterna> ja nisi je updatal
<yang> jo je bla ful vesela
<yang> psicka ko sva sla do stanovanja, se je zmer ustavila pred njenimi vrati najprej :)
<yang> neverjetno si pes vse zapomni
<yang> sicer imajo pa sosedi psa, tko da ne rabim svojega imet
<yang> itak mi pa tudi casovno ne znese
<yang> pa tudi vsak pes je karatkerno drugacen
<yang> kle en sosed vedno pravi da njegov prvi pes je bil najbolj fajn,  zdaj pa ima ze sestega
<matjaz> na novega leta dan me spet btrfs jebe
<matjaz> fak dis Å¡it
<CrazyLemon> matjaz bwahaha
<CrazyLemon> a nisi reku da boš dal zfs?
<matjaz> also, kako da fak mi je ratal lets encrypt naštimat tko, da mi 31.12 poteče certifikat?
<matjaz> ffs
<matjaz> ne da se mi nič
<CrazyLemon> kako sploh maš to poštimano da ti samodejno ne zgenerira novega certifikata?!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ja, ni se mi dalo naštimat
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..suffer bitch!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<matjaz> will not
<matjaz> bom jutri
<matjaz> zdej mam gospoda v viskom gradu
<matjaz> pa sherlocka zvečer!
<CrazyLemon> gospoda what?
<matjaz> man in the high castle
<matjaz> visokem*
<CrazyLemon> .imdb man in the high castle
<jabuk1> The Man in the High Castle |15 Jan 2015 60 min| Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller
<jabuk1> A glimpse into an alternate history of North America. What life after WWII may have been like if the Nazis had won the war.
<jabuk1> IMDB:8.1/10 (35,737 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740299
<matjaz> ne poznaš?!
<matjaz> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> niet
<matjaz> america po 2 sv. vojni
<matjaz> AMPAK! so zmagali naziji
<CrazyLemon> vem ja..i understand english
<CrazyLemon> and can read
<CrazyLemon> :P
<matjaz> aja sej piše :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..bom vrgu uč na to zvečer
<matjaz> je kr kul
<matjaz> druga sezona sploh
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1°C @01.01.2017 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 58% severozahodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h) jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:05, Kulminacija: 11:06:33, Sončni zahod: 15:28:01
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> meh..prve serije prve sezone ni na PCT
<CrazyLemon> ah well
<zdobersek> de quoi?
<zdobbie> dons tanov Sherlock ven pade https://i.redd.it/w3dcg9t7mu6y.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie man in the high castle
<zdobbie> Cinderello?
<CrazyLemon> aye
<zdobbie> a ma GIMP ksn merilec kotov?
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> očitno ima
<CrazyLemon> yup ima
<CrazyLemon> shift + m
<zdobbie> noice, hvala
<CrazyLemon> its my new years gift to you..i'll be expecting your gift in the next week or two
<zdobbie> mi smo ti se tko dolzni
<CrazyLemon> ikr
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/8SFc0gA.gifv
<idioterna> to so te k motorna vozila vozjo
<idioterna> sam napoto delajo vsi
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGBn0AKQCQ4
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN23lFKfpck
<CrazyLemon> i miss pepelka :(
<dz0ny> .stran ?
<jabuk1> ? ni dosegljiva
<dz0ny> .stran https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN23lFKfpck
<jabuk1> www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN23lFKfpck je dosegljiva!
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> pismo kolk ukazov je :D
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vMqOF
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 7d27dee Janez Troha: Omogoči predogled URL-ja
<CrazyLemon> www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN23lFKfpck
<dz0ny> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/rms-titanic-evidence-fire-senan-molony-belfast-new-york-southampton-sink-april-1912-a7504236.html
<jabuk> Titanic sank due to enormous uncontrollable fire, not iceberg, experts claim | The Independent
<jabuk> The sinking of the RMS Titanic may have been caused by an enormous fire on board, not by hitting an iceberg in the North Atlantic, experts have claimed, as new evidence has been published to support the theory. More than 1,500 passengers lost their lives when the Titanic sank on route to New York from Southampton in April 1912.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN23lFKfpck
<jabuk> The "millennial whoop" is taking over pop music - YouTube
<jabuk> This musical phrase is everywhere. How long will it last? Read more: http://qz.com/767812/millennial-whoop/ Click here to subscribe to Quartz: http://bit.ly/...
<dz0ny> https://open.spotify.com/track/3EvLSyTf7NDYxHQ1DOA79b
<jabuk> Spotify Web Player - Regen - Akustik Version - Enno Bunger
<dz0ny> a sherlock je ze kje?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> ne Å¡e
<Matthai> hehe, a ste videli tole: http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2016/12/op-ed-im-giving-up-on-pgp/?comments=1&post=32447753
<dz0ny> .yt incorporated
<jabuk> INCORPORATED Season 1 TRAILER (2016) SyFy Series https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGdP8kCfBRg
<dz0ny> this will do till then, then
<CrazyLemon> iphone ftw
<matjaz> nč, sherlock cajt
<matjaz> aj!
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-25
<CrazyLemon> merry xmas i guess!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11650.41, low: 10450.00, high: 12028.99, bid: 11650.32, ask: 11650.41
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> eeloooowwww :)
<idioterna> zivjo
<idioterna> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr6jBPPutbk
<jabuk1> Fenča na ledu - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a to je nov family member?
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kaj za ena pasma pa je to? zgleda a bit wolflike
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> mesana
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/26047305_1925613964145437_90058205034977540_n.jpg?oh=784cc6af7a9770533beb75669a9a96c7&oe=5AC8A954
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11772.49, low: 10600.00, high: 12200.00, bid: 11740.00, ask: 11772.49
<sasa84> idioterna, maš novga psa??
<idioterna> sasa84: ja
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-26
<sasa84> juhu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> a si dobila neki na mail od ubuntu mailman?
<CrazyLemon> js se ne morem prijavit not da bi preveru kaj za vraga je
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> spam je
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a nek peter ki nekej proddaja? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mlacom.si/tipkovnica-das-keyboard-model-s-professional-mx-blue-de-slo-g
<jabuk1> Tipkovnica Das Keyboard Model S Professional, MX Blue, DE SLO g. « Tipkovnice
<jabuk1> Tipkovnica Das Keyboard Model S Professional, MX Blue, DE SLO g.
<CrazyLemon> whats the deal with this one?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je tko poceni?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, starejši model
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nov je pa kateri? 4 professional?
<matjaz> I think so
<CrazyLemon> kot vidim je edina večja razlika volume wheel
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil mx brown bi kupu tisto zgoraj
<CrazyLemon> sam tile blue.. not my cup of tea
<matjaz> pa USB 3 porti
<CrazyLemon> blade runner 2049 je na pašnikih
<CrazyLemon> .yt muggsy bogues
<jabuk1> Muggsy Bogues Highlights https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOGj8qM6hQ0
<CrazyLemon> .yt muggsy bogues instru
<jabuk1> Muggsy Bogues { fg. V } - Instru 20syl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNPY-wVcr6c
<kubanc> jov, a kdo kej bolj natancnega ve kaj je narobe z T2
<CrazyLemon> tis the sh1te
<CrazyLemon> na twitterjih maš neke opise oziroma opravičila
<kubanc> ja OK, am mislil da ima kdo kaksen info z prve roke
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/tedvanet/status/945619328241688576
<jabuk1> T-2 on Twitter: "Na območju Dolenjske beležimo izpad storitev. Dežurna služba napako že odpravlja in potrudili se bomo, da bodo storitve kmalu delovale. Za n… https://t.co/jIEwZpi2f1"
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/tedvanet/status/945713345709203456
<jabuk1> T-2 on Twitter: "@novak_simon Pozdravljeni! Žal je ponovno prišlo do izpada storitev, za kar se iskreno opravičujemo. Napako bomo odpravili v čim krajšem času."
<kubanc> razlog...
<kubanc> sem mislil da kdo ve kaj je narobe, ker ocitno imajo velike prpbleme z main centralo na dolenjskem
<CrazyLemon> sej še sami ne vedo ane..če bi vedeli ne bi ponovno prišlo do izpada:)
<kubanc> ja ok, ali pa zaradi varovanja poslovnih interesov nocejo povedati
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tazadnja različica streamyja je meh :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-27
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/boxingdaybox/status/945784334681862144
<jabuk1> Boxing Day Box on Twitter: "20,000 boxes sold in 6 hours. We're officially out of stock. You people are clinically insane."
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: it works, so not meh?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny doesnt work for me :/
<CrazyLemon> zdownloada 10% pa ne začne predvajat
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/4zaptp1xce601.png
<CrazyLemon> dewd
<CrazyLemon> še vedno mi prasci niso zvišali hitrosti
<CrazyLemon> pa sam Å¡e nekaj dni je do konca 2018
<zdobbie> dewd
<CrazyLemon> 2017
<CrazyLemon> *
<zdobbie> to pa ni OK
<zdobbie> bo treba 2017 podaljsat
<CrazyLemon> so not OK
<slax0r> silol?
<CrazyLemon> silol
<CrazyLemon> Decembra bomo postopoma nadgradili pakete z višjimi hitrosti interneta v naslednjih paketih, kjer za to obstajajo tehnične zmožnosti:
<CrazyLemon> račun pa bo šel gor!
<slax0r> "probajva resetirat modem"
<zdobbie> "kjer za to obstajajo tehnične zmožnosti"
<CrazyLemon> ne zgovarjaj se zdobbie ! ti si kot telekom!
<CrazyLemon> obstajajo tehnične zmožnosti! če je freaking mini dslam 30m stran
<slax0r> 30m? das far
<slax0r> preseli se blizje..
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne gre.. too crowded
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi pa oni optiko pripeljali bližje! :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 7.9°C @27.12.2017 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 93% južni veter 5.09 m/s (18.3 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:44:33, Kulminacija: 12:05:00, Sončni zahod: 16:25:27
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sasa84: idealn vreme za na kolo je
<idioterna> toplo, mokro, spolzko
<sasa84> hehe, ja :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-28
<b4d> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/26001013_1561653620595205_582445900246456225_n.jpg?oh=bfa95a5ec563186a7cfab0a1a396f6d8&oe=5AB98C2B
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12000.00, low: 11501.00, high: 13364.51, bid: 11970.01, ask: 11999.97
<slax0r> 2k by january
<CrazyLemon> which one?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: this one, I hope
<sasa84> a kojni padajo?
<CrazyLemon> don't be silly..kapljice padajo
<slax0r> stanje se je malo umirilo na marketih ja
<slax0r> je blo za pricakovati
<slax0r> btc, eno vprasanje
<slax0r> tile ether tokeni
<slax0r> kupil sem par SUB tokenov
<slax0r> in vsepovsod kjer berem je, da se priporoca myetherwallet
<slax0r> ampak tam je samo en address za deposit
<slax0r> a sem se lahko vsi ether tokeni depositajo?
<slax0r> to ni tako kot normalni kojni?
<CrazyLemon> no such thing as normalni kojni
<CrazyLemon> i.e.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> jure bi to zihr vedu
<slax0r> na binance recimo ce gres gledat, vsi ether tokeni imajo isti deposit address
<slax0r> to sem se itak zaj* skoraj
<slax0r> sem na gdaxu kupil eth, pa na binance pogledal depost address za sub in nakazal tja
<slax0r> pa sem vseeno dobil eth na binance
<idioterna> ker jure
<zdobbie> un tabrihtn
<sasa84> a idioterna ni tabrihtn jure?
<idioterna> ne js nism brihtn
<idioterna> jsm Å¡tor
<slax0r> dz0ny: https://ptpb.pw/mNbY.png
<CrazyLemon> a tudi vi (non koprčani) prejemate časopis (svoje) mestne občine?
<CrazyLemon> in če ga.. kakšna je vsebina tega časopisa? :D
<CrazyLemon> meni se zdi kot da bi bral kak časopis iz severne koreje..sam da je vse o popoviču ter o njegovih dosežkih :D
<slax0r> dobivamo
<slax0r> nimam pojma kaj je not
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/nicehash-z-novim-direktorjem-in-solastnikom/441638
<jabuk1> NiceHash z novim direktorjem in solastnikom :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk1> Družba NiceHash, ki se ukvarja z rudarjenjem kriptovalut in je bila tarča odmevnega hekerskega napada, ima novega direktorja in lastnika.
<CrazyLemon> a prepoznaš ime v tem članku :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, aljoša????
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tvoj aljosa ja
<sasa84> damn, zakaj se nisem takrat bl podvizala?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdej bom nate napalila...mogoče boš čez 5 let tud ceo :P
<dz0ny> slax0r: to si bil pa extra priden :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: mhm
<slax0r> sasa84: limun is next in line on nicehash
<slax0r> samo en hack na nicehash je treba se porihtat
<slax0r> noooo, dogecoin pada
<slax0r> crypto is finished
<idioterna> crap
<idioterna> jsm pa ze rezerviral jahto.
<idioterna> ah well.
<slax0r> jaz sem pa nasel pred par dnevi svoj stari wallet
<slax0r> ~1k dogecoin
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> zdaj mora cena se samo na kakih 10$ poskocit
<slax0r> pa je to to
<sasa84> slax0r, se strinjam..
 * sasa84 je next miss limun
<slax0r> sasa84: odstopi mi kak % pa porihtamo hack
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> slax0r, deal! pr takmu kešu lohk mal razkiram
<slax0r> consider it done
 * slax0r se umakne nazaj v temo
<sasa84> sam ... se mi zdi, da je lažje hacknt kot CrazyLemon zapecat :\
<sasa84> prej vdreš v bc sistem kt pa v CrazyLemon srček
<sasa84> :\
<slax0r> there's always struggle snuggle...
<slax0r> dear fucking youtube...kako za vraga sem iz ensiferum prisel do frozen soundtrack?!
<idioterna> a ni to pretty much isto?
<idioterna> obojemu rkc rece antikrist
 * sasa84 prime slax0r za roko in poje "let it goooooo, let it goooo"
<slax0r> you're melting my heart
<sasa84> "the cold never bothered me anyway ..."
<sasa84> let it gooooooo, let it goooooo
 * sasa84 bi vrgla bitcoine v luft, če bi jih mela lahko v roki
<slax0r> but...you can https://goo.gl/uyKfK2
<jabuk1> BITCOIN!! Gold Plated Physical Bitcoin in protective acrylic case FAST SHIPPING| eBay
<jabuk1> Bitcoin design, two sides. 1 x Bitcoin Coin. Material: Gold Plated Iron. Color: Gold. We are currently specialized in Women’s and Kid’s Fashion. Our warehouse is located in Yiwu, the largest small commodities market in China. | eBay!
<sasa84> slax0r, diz iz for ju! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB5ceAruYrI
<jabuk1> The Lion King - Hakuna Matata (HD) - YouTube
<jabuk1> A song from Disney's The Lion King.
<slax0r> HAKUNA MATATA
 * slax0r zgrabi sasa84 za en hiter dance
 * sasa84 se na udemy.com uči linux comand basics :D
<sasa84> damn
<sasa84> command line basics :D
<sasa84> shaha :D
<zdobbie> shasha
<idioterna> shashava?
<sasa84> šašava...tud mal :)
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxlYbs4vaWk&feature=share
<jabuk1> Skunk Anansie-You Do Something To Me (Live In London An Acoustic) - YouTube
<sasa84> huh!
<jabuk1> Skunk Anansie 15. April 2013 Live In London An Acoustic (Cadogan Hall)
<aversario> Kakšne ideje za namenitev 0,5% dohodnine?
<aversario> Mislim, da mora biti registrirano kot neprofitno društvo/organizacija?
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> gasilci?
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz jih imam več
<lynxlynxlynx> ena je ta, kjer delam, potem maš pa še lugos, preko sklada 05
<lynxlynxlynx> aversario: tako da povej več, pa ti dobim podatke
<aversario> Pa ne vem, rad bi dal kakšnemu dobremu projektu, ki še nisem. Gasilcem sem že parkrat, nazadnje sem http://www.duh-casa.si/
<jabuk1> Društvo Duh časa – Na poti v gospodarstvo, osnovano na virih
<CrazyLemon> aversario projekt botrstvo? tista zadeva k se nameni otrokom za malico/kosilo v šoli... to mi mamo vsi v družini :)
<aversario> OK, gledam http://www.sklad05.si, sem pa upal da bom našel https://wlan-si.net/ na sklad05
<jabuk1> wlan slovenija – odprto brezžično omrežje Slovenije
<aversario> OK, hvala za ideje :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kudos!
 * CrazyLemon tips his fedora
<CrazyLemon> mama želela da ji naročim tisto zadevo k kao prepreči smrčanje
<CrazyLemon> in danes pride poštar.. tapravi račun za tisto zadevo.. v paketu pa obliži
<CrazyLemon> za .. krepitev spolnosti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gearbest.com/air-mouse/pp_640152.html
<jabuk1> MX3 - L 3 in 1 2.4GHz Wireless Air Mouse QWERTY Keyboard -$7.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk1> Just US$7.99 + free shipping, buy MX3 - L 3 in 1 2.4GHz Wireless Air Mouse QWERTY Keyboard online shopping at GearBest.com.
<CrazyLemon> ali https://www.gearbest.com/mice-keyboards/pp_179267.html
<jabuk1> C120 2.4GHz Wireless QWERTY Keyboard + Air Mouse + Remote Control for Windows / Mac OS / Linux / Android -$9.74 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk1> Just US$9.74 + free shipping, buy C120 2.4GHz Wireless QWERTY Keyboard + Air Mouse + Remote Control for Windows / Mac OS / Linux / Android online shopping at GearBest.com.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.stop-neplacniki.si/team-kart-doo-proizvodnja-in-prodaja-kovinskih-izdelkov-in-polizdelkov/
<CrazyLemon> wat :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ta aljosa muti
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je bla sam varka...fotr naroču :P
<sasa84> http://www.bizi.si/FLEMING-DIGITAL-D-O-O/
<sasa84> pa nobenga zaposlenga :D
<jabuk1> FLEMING DIGITAL d.o.o., informacijske storitve - bizi.si
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to ni nič nenavadnega.. ampak iz prodaje kovinskih izdelkov je šel v IS :D
<CrazyLemon> proizvodnje in prodaje*
<sasa84> ja lej CrazyLemon ...tam ni blo dnarja :P
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11722.00, low: 11374.33, high: 13003.43, bid: 11715.17, ask: 11722.00
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, aljoši je kriv!
<sasa84> no, pa pravjo, da ni nč iz ekonomske v kopru... poglej ljoškota CrazyLemon !
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa ne pozabit tudi FRI! :)
<Matthai> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/iranec-ki-naj-bi-dobil-narocilo-da-umori-vodjo-oddelka-na-kemijskem-institutu-postal-zascitena-prica.html
<jabuk1> 24ur.com - Iranec, ki naj bi dobil naročilo, da umori vodjo oddelka na Kemijskem inštitutu, postal zaščitena priča
<jabuk1> Po umoru direktorja Janka Jamnika pred tremi leti, za katerega je bil prejšnji teden pravnomočno obsojen Milko Novič, bi se lahko pred dvema mesecema zgodil še en umor. Žrtev naj bi bil Janez Plavec, vodja enega od oddelkov. A iranski državljan, k...
<Matthai> unbeliveable
<CrazyLemon> a iranec je tist ki je bil zaposlen na KI?
<CrazyLemon> ali je XY oseba?
<Matthai> ne, xy oseba
<Matthai> tisti je Libanonec
<Matthai> pravi naročnik pa menda nekje iz Evrope
<CrazyLemon> s čim pa se ukvarja janez plavec da je taka tarča podjetij iz EU? :)
<CrazyLemon> podjetja*
<Matthai> saj ne vem, če je podjetje
<Matthai> sem pa v enem desnem mediju prebral to informacijo
<Matthai> NMR spectroscopy
<CrazyLemon> ne zveni nič kaj preveč.. dobičkonosno :D
<CrazyLemon> Uses of NMR spectroscopy. Nuclear Magnetic Resonance (NMR) spectroscopy is an analytical chemistry technique used in quality control and reserach for determining the content and purity of a sample as well as its molecular structure
<CrazyLemon> no... mogoče pa le
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sasa84> ln CrazyLemon
<sasa84> jaz grem tud pančkat
<sasa84> nočka :)
<Matthai> NMR analysis is used to confirm the identity of a substance
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-29
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/trumpov-odgovor-na-polarni-mraz-v-zda-potrebujemo-globalno-segrevanje/441711
<jabuk1> Trumpov odgovor na polarni mraz v ZDA: "Potrebujemo globalno segrevanje" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk1> Medtem ko je vzhod ZDA zajel polarni mraz, se ameriški predsednik Donald Trump sprašuje, zakaj bi se borili proti globalnemu segrevanju, ko pa bi jim prišlo prav.
<CrazyLemon> this guy..so epic :D
<sasa84> zdobbie, !!!
<sasa84> o/
<zdobbie> hoi
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk1> OMG radioterminal.si is down!
<sasa84> whaaaaaat???
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk1> OMG radioterminal.si is down!
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk1> OMG radioterminal.si is down!
<sasa84> .gif hell no
<jabuk1> http://i.giphy.com/NJRjaksi95kmQ.gif
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk1> OMG radioterminal.si is down!
<sasa84> a zdej popoldne sem samo jaz dežurna goflja?
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 7.km  J od CERKNA @29/12/2017 19:55:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+14.02+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-30
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/digisvet/novice/kaj-se-dogaja-s-svetovno-znano-borzo-mladih-slovenskih-milijonarjev-456483
<jabuk1> Kaj se dogaja s svetovno znano borzo mladih slovenskih milijonarjev? - siol.net
<jabuk1> Spletna borza s kriptovalutami Bitstamp, ki sta jo ustanovila Nejc Kodrič in Damijan Merlak, dva od desetih najbogatejših Slovencev, je že nekaj časa ...
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11277.10, low: 11031.01, high: 12450.00, bid: 11277.13, ask: 11302.00
<idioterna> ojej no
<zdobbie> T-2days
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk1> OMG radioterminal.si is down!
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/4l8g11pot1701.jpg
<CrazyLemon> wth :)
<CrazyLemon> a uporablja kdo tunnelbear?
<CrazyLemon> na androdih
<CrazyLemon> androidih*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/dz0ny/video.streamy/releases/download/v0.0.8/service.streamy-0.0.8-2017-12-30T20.38.27.zip
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny was is das
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-31
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk1> OMG radioterminal.si is down!
<sasa84> ccc
<idioterna> sasa84: radios are so 2017
<sasa84> we are still in it!
<idioterna> oh
<idioterna> right
<CrazyLemon> predlaga kdo kak film za prečekirat?
<CrazyLemon> bright je bil...ok :)
<zdobbie> Sicario
<CrazyLemon> why so old
<CrazyLemon> something 2017 pls
<zdobbie> watch it again
<CrazyLemon> naah
<dz0ny> black mirror maš zunaj
<idioterna> 2017?
<idioterna> Tuntematon sotilas
<idioterna> priporocam.
<idioterna> ne vem pa kje ga bos dobil
<idioterna> js ga ne najdem na travnikih
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny film ne serijo
<dz0ny> pr black mirror ni razlike
<CrazyLemon> kako da ni razlike.. a gledaš uro pa pol, dve ali pa 4 sezone
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ah tebe timing jebe :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ja..rabim en film za zvečer :)
<CrazyLemon> .val
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: MIHA GUÅ TIN - GUÅ TI - MODRO SONCE
<CrazyLemon> also.. zgodovina/sedaj.json ne dela na radiu terminal :)
<CrazyLemon> Failed to load https://m.radioterminal.si/zgodovina/sedaj.json: No 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header is present on the requested resource. Origin 'http://radioterminal.si' is therefore not allowed access. The response had HTTP status code 404.
<CrazyLemon> niti google play nima nič pametnega na pašniku
<dz0ny> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Brainpool - The Last Christmas. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amJUwcfUhZ0
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRRoAZcwQMY
<jabuk> Bright | History of Magic | Netflix - YouTube
<jabuk> The REAL story behind Brights, Magic Wands, and The Dark Lord — Tune in to this week's episode from the History Tube, a production of the International Magic...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne ta bright :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-24
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> sup
<slax0r> sup
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-25
<CrazyLemon> https://jinglepings.com/
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-26
<CrazyLemon> xiaomi mi box s.. yay or nay?
<idioterna> no idea what it is
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-27
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> sup
<sasa84> sup CrazyLemon
<sasa84> vesel božič pa dost pirhu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-million-dollar-bet-that-bitcoin-will-hit-50-000-1513809578
<linkdoggo> ^ A Million-Dollar Bet That Bitcoin Will Hit $50,000  - WSJ https://tinyurl.com/y8spkgzk ^
<CrazyLemon> ojla sasa84 ! hvala enako!
<sasa84> nov let ti voščim kasneje :D
<CrazyLemon> its a deal
<sasa84> yes
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-28
<CrazyLemon> sup
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-29
<LurkBaRu69> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59v8dk/hackers-fake-hand-vein-authentication-biometrics-chaos-communication-congress
<linkdoggo> ^ Hackers Make a Fake Hand to Beat Vein Authentication - Motherboard https://tinyurl.com/ybkljfoj ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-23
<CrazyLemon> tis the season for.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewgbVDCt-xM
<tad83> hej
<tad83> problem tadej je up ze od maja pa ne vem kje laufa :D
<CrazyLemon> let him live you monster!!
<tadej> aha!
<tadej> :D
<tadej> wow lep uptime
<tadej> :D
<tadej> kako smo?
<zdobbie> .yt jebejo nas
<CrazyLemon> who why and how
<tadej> :)
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-25
<gregor3000> zdravo. ali mehanske cherry delajo na linux? in obratno - ali das keyboard dela tudi na windows XP? ali te enostavne tipkovnice (oz. osnovne funkcije) delujejo?
<gregor3000> se pravi da jih sistzem prepozna in pa potem tipke in backlight. kakšne funkcijske tipke me niti ne zanimajo.
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: &
<zdobbie> ^
<CrazyLemon> OS je čisto vseeno kaj je za usbjem
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. dela na linuxu vse..tudi backlight in spreminjanje barv/svetlosti
<CrazyLemon> je pa to odvisno tudi od tipkovnice kaj podpira
<CrazyLemon> nekatere podpirajo samo prek softwarea barve/svetlost
<CrazyLemon> druge prek namenskih tipk :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sup ..merry xmas
<gregor3000> ok se pravi bi morale tipke delovati na XP pri das keyboard, za linux pa je tkao ali tako uradno podprto.
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 definiraj tipke.. tipke kot switchi? to dela povsod.. lahko tudi na tv priklopiš :)
<gregor3000> tipke mislim teh 101 ali koliko jih je
<CrazyLemon> p.s. zakaj za vraga uporabljaš še vedno xp? :D
<gregor3000> da lahko tipkam in da jih zazna.
<gregor3000> XP ima nekatere igre, ki ne delajo na Linux. se pa zdaj vedno redkeje uporablja
<gregor3000> samo se pa še vedno včasih
<gregor3000> računalnik je star 15 let
<gregor3000> :-D
<CrazyLemon> katere igre? preveri https://www.protondb.com/ .. mogoče pa delajo :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dab ti blo pod smrekco vse polno
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie polno je..ampak ni nič zame :(
<gregor3000> ah za das keyboard nimam dovolj USB priklopov, da bi uporabil USB pass through
<gregor3000> če vstavim ryzen z GPU potem piše da pade hitrost PCIE na 8x. kaj se zgodi če bi recimo zdaj vstavil procesor z vgrajenim GPU in nato kasneje dodal GPU, čip na procesorju pa izklopil?
<gregor3000> bi ta kartica delovala počasneje?
<gregor3000> ne morem se odločiti med Ryzen 7 2700 + nvidia gtx 1650 ali Ryzen  5 3400G zdaj, pa enkrat kasneje dodam kartico zraven
<gregor3000> druga varianta je trenutno bistveno cenejša. je pa res da izgubim 30% na hitrosti CPu in precej več na hitrosti GPU.
<gregor3000> ampak po drugi strani bi tako ostalo še kaj denarja za kakšno steam igro.
<gregor3000> starejšo
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-26
<CrazyLemon> fucking chrome kr naprej odpira okna off screen
<CrazyLemon> the fuck dewd
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-27
<CrazyLemon> evo če bi kdo rad kupu teslo.. super cheap https://www.mobile.de/pl/Samochod/Tesla-Model-X-100D/x/pg:vipcar/287800667.html
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-29
<Simple_VoCa> zdravo ;)
<Simple_VoCa> ima kdo izkušnje z minimal install (core) plus desktop?
